# "knocking on buddies door"



## babydeabreu

...


----------



## mordino

Welcome to the 2nd tri!!!


----------



## shortie1990

Welcome over x


----------



## bbyno1

ahh welcome over:D 
it does seem like loads r due in aug :O
i hope mine comes more at the end of july tho coz i cant waitt lol 
hope you okay xx


----------



## philly1982

2nd tri is a another good group. Only been here a week but feel at home already. Nice to have you over hun xxx


----------



## Shining Star

Welcome over! :hi: Relax and enjoy second tri! :yipee:


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Lynsey, I've seen some of your posts in 1st tri, welcome!


----------



## amygwen

Hi! Welcome :)

Second trimester is the best trimester imo :D


----------



## sunshine114

Hello!


----------



## 3boys

congrats and welcome!!! x x


----------



## jessndoug

welcome to your new home :hi: im leaving next week happydance:) but i will truely miss this tri


----------



## sjminimac

Hi Lynsey - I knew you couldn't live without me! Ha!

Welcome over, only been here a very short time but everyone is very lovely, and now I have my bump buddies here too - you and Claire! Yay!!! xxx :)


----------



## wiganlass

hello and welcome hun xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Welcome to 2nd tri :flower:


----------



## babydeabreu

aww such lovely welcome..feels like i just got a masive hug :)

thanks alot feels good to be here...very warm in here xx

sarah i just couldn't be with out you..you left and it got so cold so i followed your smelly footprints here lol xxx


howdy hollywoodmum nice to see you again ;)


----------



## babydeabreu

bbyno1 said:


> ahh welcome over:D
> it does seem like loads r due in aug :O
> i hope mine comes more at the end of july tho coz i cant waitt lol
> hope you okay xx

thanks bbyno second tri seems to be alot bigger. im feeling great and just like you i cant wait. do you know what your having yet?


----------



## shell74

Welcome to 2nd tri x x


----------



## cla

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh we are all together again. does this mean you have left first tri now:happydance::happydance:


----------



## VampMum1980

Welcome to 2nd tri hunni xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh we are all together again. does this mean you have left first tri now:happydance::happydance:

haha claire yep we here and yep iv finally left to join you girls in here. im trying to get my thread over here so we can stay close :)

you been ok claire bear? did you get me my big mac? lol x


----------



## Youngling

Hey I remember you.
Welcome : ) ul love it here
x


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh we are all together again. does this mean you have left first tri now:happydance::happydance:
> 
> haha claire yep we here and yep iv finally left to join you girls in here. im trying to get my thread over here so we can stay close :)
> 
> you been ok claire bear? did you get me my big mac? lol xClick to expand...

ive been going back and forth to see where you were. could you smell the big mac hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm. it cost me nearly £7 for two kids i was gob smacked. i asked rians friend what he wanted what a big mistake, hes only 8 and he had a meal. im not offering anymore they can have a kids meal:dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha yeah i know..i noticed you girls all in here and well i was getting kinda lost with out you lot :)

mmmm i so wish i could eat that right now..got no bloody appetite though mmm big mac meal with fanta i want one now :( as homer says mmmmmmmm mc donnels lol if i was you i would have given him a kids meal and said thats big enough for you lol a normal meal feels me up let allown a kid haha 

hey youngling how you getting on? looks like your growing eh hows your bump is baby poking out yet? xx


----------



## sjminimac

did someone say big mac?


----------



## babydeabreu

yup meeeee feed me feeed me now lol


----------



## cla

have i started everbody on macdonalds. its a good thing i dont like them


----------



## sjminimac

mmm...I didn't need to be started on maccy d's...or kfc...or pizza hut...or anything that's bad for me!!! :)


----------



## Youngling

babydeabreu said:


> hahaha yeah i know..i noticed you girls all in here and well i was getting kinda lost with out you lot :)
> 
> mmmm i so wish i could eat that right now..got no bloody appetite though mmm big mac meal with fanta i want one now :( as homer says mmmmmmmm mc donnels lol if i was you i would have given him a kids meal and said thats big enough for you lol a normal meal feels me up let allown a kid haha
> 
> hey youngling how you getting on? looks like your growing eh hows your bump is baby poking out yet? xx

Hey. Am good thanks, how about u? My belly has finally popped. Is urs coming along nicely? Really should start putting some pics on : )
x


----------



## loopylou86

I came over a little early too! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

> Hey. Am good thanks, how about u? My belly has finally popped. Is urs coming along nicely? Really should start putting some pics on : )
> x

ahh thats wicked im getting so excited bout baby coming more and more here. yeah there a little bump here its so great :)

is this your first? 

yeah get some pics up be so cool to see how far everyones coming along :)

has it started showing any kicking signs yet or it is still to early? 
xx


howdy loopy welcome to second tri how you finding it? is it driving you loopy :)


sarah i think you have made people want to eat crap yeah lol


----------



## bbyno1

babydeabreu said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> ahh welcome over:D
> it does seem like loads r due in aug :O
> i hope mine comes more at the end of july tho coz i cant waitt lol
> hope you okay xx
> 
> thanks bbyno second tri seems to be alot bigger. im feeling great and just like you i cant wait. do you know what your having yet?Click to expand...

yeahh i think it is alot bigger:) i post one thing and theres so many more threads to read threw lol.
umm they said 70% a boy at my 13 weeks scan but everyones said thats far to early to tell so im not sure:S
how about you?xx


----------



## babydeabreu

its so true theres just soooooo many threads to read..take you a day to read let allown reply lol

im not sure either really..i did that chinese predictive test and its saying boy but you never know do you :)

would you like a boy then? im not really sure on what id like..im just happy to be pregnant. my other half wants a boy and belives its 100% aboy but i think its a girl :)


----------



## bbyno1

yeah you never know for sure until your around 20 weeks i think at that scan they will tell you 99%.you gunna find out?
im really over the moon to be pregnant but i would prefer a girl just because id love to do her hair and buy pink and im a girlie kind of girl..stupid reasons lol.
they say mums have a gut instinct as to what we r gunna have tho so mayb ;)
have you brought any bitsss?x


----------



## Youngling

babydeabreu said:


> Hey. Am good thanks, how about u? My belly has finally popped. Is urs coming along nicely? Really should start putting some pics on : )
> x
> 
> ahh thats wicked im getting so excited bout baby coming more and more here. yeah there a little bump here its so great :)
> 
> is this your first?
> 
> yeah get some pics up be so cool to see how far everyones coming along :)
> 
> has it started showing any kicking signs yet or it is still to early?
> xx
> 
> 
> howdy loopy welcome to second tri how you finding it? is it driving you loopy :)
> 
> 
> sarah i think you have made people want to eat crap yeah lolClick to expand...


Yeah this is my first, wasnt planned but cant wait now. How about you?
How old are ya? You and OH look young. 
Yeah im pretty sure iv started feeling slight ones but its hard to tell really.
x


----------



## babydeabreu

bbyno1 said:


> yeah you never know for sure until your around 20 weeks i think at that scan they will tell you 99%.you gunna find out?
> im really over the moon to be pregnant but i would prefer a girl just because id love to do her hair and buy pink and im a girlie kind of girl..stupid reasons lol.
> they say mums have a gut instinct as to what we r gunna have tho so mayb ;)
> have you brought any bitsss?x

yeah im going to find out...i cant wait to see what baby is..its seems ages away, only because im so excited lol 

see i have an instinct its a boy but a wishful feeling its a girl or is that an instict telling me its a girl but im hoping its not a boy lol so im confused because i know i want both :) 

i havent brought any thing other than some tops simple because i want to no the sex so i can go all out :)





> Yeah this is my first, wasnt planned but cant wait now. How about you?
> How old are ya? You and OH look young.
> Yeah im pretty sure iv started feeling slight ones but its hard to tell really.

x

yeah it was kinda planned...have been trying for ages both have been wanting kids for ever...we had a mc 3 years ago so ever since then we both have always wanted to try for another so when we got a bfp we both was sooo over the moon :)

im 25 will be 26 in june...and pete is 28...29 in june so still young i think ;D

how old are you? 

whens your 20 weeek scan booked?


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun didn't realise you jumped over to second tri !! hello :)


and you look sooo pretty in your pic hun xxx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## Youngling

.[/quote]
x

yeah it was kinda planned...have been trying for ages both have been wanting kids for ever...we had a mc 3 years ago so ever since then we both have always wanted to try for another so when we got a bfp we both was sooo over the moon :)

im 25 will be 26 in june...and pete is 28...29 in june so still young i think ;D

how old are you? 

whens your 20 weeek scan booked?[/QUOTE]

Ahh sorry to hear about ur mc, but everything seems to be fine now so thats good : )
Im 20, will be 21 when baby is born, oh is 28.
Got my 20 week scan on 15th march, u? not finding out what wer having though, r u?
Got mw appointment next week so hoping to hear the hearbeat : )
x


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hey hun didn't realise you jumped over to second tri !! hello :)
> 
> 
> and you look sooo pretty in your pic hun xxx
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


oh thanks sam you make me blush :blush: iv been over here since yesterday theres sooo many threads in here i cant keep up :wacko: lol 

...thought you was ignoring me even though iv been talking to you all morning lol haha :coffee:

glad that you ok hun..you gave me a scare earlier :dohh: xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

> Ahh sorry to hear about ur mc, but everything seems to be fine now so thats good : )
> Im 20, will be 21 when baby is born, oh is 28.
> Got my 20 week scan on 15th march, u? not finding out what wer having though, r u?
> Got mw appointment next week so hoping to hear the hearbeat : )
> x

its ok hun all seem good this time round :)

so your scan is soon hun awww bet you cant wait....i dont think i could sit there and not want to no what baby is...we are definatly finding out what baby is. cant be calling it him/her or it or bubba or little one...be nice to start calling baby by name. looking at screen wondering what baby it is on the 20weeks scan would make me go crazy...you know the midwife will ask do you want to know the sex.....id be like ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ermm well we didnt want to but yes yes yes yes lol 

mines on the 9th of april which is like agggggessss away :dohh: got the 16 weeks check up on the 11th of march :) 

have anyone said anything to you at work?


----------



## Youngling

babydeabreu said:


> its ok hun all seem good this time round :)
> 
> so your scan is soon hun awww bet you cant wait....i dont think i could sit there and not want to no what baby is...we are definatly finding out what baby is. cant be calling it him/her or it or bubba or little one...be nice to start calling baby by name. looking at screen wondering what baby it is on the 20weeks scan would make me go crazy...you know the midwife will ask do you want to know the sex.....id be like ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ermm well we didnt want to but yes yes yes yes lol
> 
> mines on the 9th of april which is like agggggessss away :dohh: got the 16 weeks check up on the 11th of march :)
> 
> have anyone said anything to you at work?
> 
> Ahh thats what i was like i was adamant on finding out the sex but then i asked OH and he was like NO definatley dont want to know. I couldnt find out and keep it from him, but im coming round to the idea of it being a surprise, i know what u mean though : )
> I have a feeling its a boy anyway.
> Yeah i feel like iv been waiting forever for this scan, actually the whole pregnancy has felt like forever!!!!!
> My work has actually been really good, i havent been here very long so wasnt sure how they would be about it, but they have offered me the full 52 weeks off and have said they will keep my job open for that long.
> How about urs? What do you do?
> xClick to expand...


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> hey hun didn't realise you jumped over to second tri !! hello :)
> 
> 
> and you look sooo pretty in your pic hun xxx
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> 
> oh thanks sam you make me blush :blush: iv been over here since yesterday theres sooo many threads in here i cant keep up :wacko: lol
> 
> ...thought you was ignoring me even though iv been talking to you all morning lol haha :coffee:
> 
> glad that you ok hun..you gave me a scare earlier :dohh: xxxClick to expand...




i honestly didn't realise haha sorry hun, having a silly moment. been thinking about my scan and if i might be able to find out the sex but i doubt it :( xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

> Ahh thats what i was like i was adamant on finding out the sex but then i asked OH and he was like NO definatley dont want to know. I couldnt find out and keep it from him, but im coming round to the idea of it being a surprise, i know what u mean though : )
> I have a feeling its a boy anyway.
> Yeah i feel like iv been waiting forever for this scan, actually the whole pregnancy has felt like forever!!!!!
> My work has actually been really good, i havent been here very long so wasnt sure how they would be about it, but they have offered me the full 52 weeks off and have said they will keep my job open for that long.
> How about urs? What do you do?
> x

i was the one who didnt want to know what the sex was but after the first scan seeing baby on screen it made me want to know haha i saw baby and was like i wana know what the little bean it :)

my works been ok...since putting it up on facebook everyone seems to know that im pregnant know and so far been ok..but i say SO FAR as i work with 99% boys and you know what they can be like lol i havent really spoke to boss bout what im getting as he trys to aviod the subject but i will be talking to my accounts she will tell me whats what..well i hope :)



sammy i know you hun its all good fun..i was talking to you the whole day yesterday so dont you worrie your little self :)


not long to go know ay then you'll know what sex is then ill be jealous as iv got a year to wait lol


----------



## loopylou86

babydeabreu said:


> Hey. Am good thanks, how about u? My belly has finally popped. Is urs coming along nicely? Really should start putting some pics on : )
> x
> 
> ahh thats wicked im getting so excited bout baby coming more and more here. yeah there a little bump here its so great :)
> 
> is this your first?
> 
> yeah get some pics up be so cool to see how far everyones coming along :)
> 
> has it started showing any kicking signs yet or it is still to early?
> xx
> 
> 
> howdy loopy welcome to second tri how you finding it? is it driving you loopy :)
> 
> 
> sarah i think you have made people want to eat crap yeah lolClick to expand...

Hey hun ... I am good thanks. Had 12 week scan last week and had a very sleepy baby :haha: I am still very tired but people say I am looking good, I personally dont agree!

Just excited about getting a bump, I have a slight bulge sticking out but nothing noticeable or pregnant looking lol!


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah iv got a little pop belly too...im only a couple of days more than you so im not any different :)

all i seem to do is sleeep..i sleep wake up still tired im like jeazz wake up woman whats the matter with you lol i want to know when the blooming stage is? because i feel sooo tired and belive i look tired got spots coming on my face which i dont hardly get..so makes me feel even more crappy...is the bloooming stage after youve had baby because surely feeling like this ist blooming great atall lol haha


----------



## Magik204

Yayyyy we moving up a Tri Lol xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Yayyyy we moving up a Tri Lol xxx

yay there she is..ello misses :) how you doing? havent spoke to you in ageeessss.. hows things been for you sweet?

only 184 days to go for us woohoo lol


----------



## sjminimac

Hi L:adies! Lynsey I know what you mean about being tired...I'm shattered all the time but when it comes to bed time I can't sleep - what's all that about??? xx


----------



## sjminimac

oooooohhhhhhhhhhh...look at my ticker ^^ plump or pregnant? just plump (with a slight bump)!!! Glad I lost weight before I got pregnant, was massive before (still big now - had got down to a 14, verging back on a 16 now but only 5' 3'') :( xxx


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> Magik204 said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyy we moving up a Tri Lol xxx
> 
> yay there she is..ello misses :) how you doing? havent spoke to you in ageeessss.. hows things been for you sweet?
> 
> only 184 days to go for us woohoo lolClick to expand...


He he just been taking it all in, its hard because i can only really use net at work or on my phone which 9 times out of 10 i have no signal for. 

Were ok this end having a lot of stomach pain and not sure if its bump coming through or being bloated. Its making me so unfit i fell so out of breath when i have even walked a short distance. the things we do lol 

How you doing that end xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> oooooohhhhhhhhhhh...look at my ticker ^^ plump or pregnant? just plump (with a slight bump)!!! Glad I lost weight before I got pregnant, was massive before (still big now - had got down to a 14, verging back on a 16 now but only 5' 3'') :( xxx

haha its all good sarah..we are cudderly and soft to hold at night well thats what i telll me self lol

im a 14 and love my curves....my OH loves them too wink especially the extra boob growth and batty bounce :winkwink: lol but ahhhh your sooo tiny can i put you in my pocket? lol :) 

when it comes to nights and not being able to sleep i try reading books to make me tired or i just terrorize OH lol its all part of the fun haha



> He he just been taking it all in, its hard because i can only really use net at work or on my phone which 9 times out of 10 i have no signal for.
> 
> Were ok this end having a lot of stomach pain and not sure if its bump coming through or being bloated. Its making me so unfit i fell so out of breath when i have even walked a short distance. the things we do lol
> 
> How you doing that end xxxxx

i rinse the work pc hence im on it now...if they found out i think id be in hell of a lot of trouble but oh well :wacko: but hey this forum is addictive and your girls are just great to chat and joke with :)

i think alot of us are getting the stomach pains/cramps hun but its just baby growing and starting to get huge inside you so we all goner get uncomfortable cramps and annoying little pains :)

imagen what its going to be like when abby starts kicking and pulling on the Umbilical cord as hes first toy...oh the joys lol 

could be worse could be that girl off of ''one born every minute'' screaming like hell lol


----------



## Magik204

I havent been watching that for the reason of dont wanna see it and herd enough of it being in hospital :(


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> I havent been watching that for the reason of dont wanna see it and herd enough of it being in hospital :(

hospital? everything ok hun? x

i only watch the last one didnt end up watching the ending because the girl was just tooo annoying to watch :wacko:


----------



## Magik204

Lol Yer hun were ok been in and out of hospital everyweek hate them so hard to slepp in so much noise going round ive got hyperemersis hun so have to be on a drip constantly not fun especially when they cant get you veins Ouchhyyy xxxx


----------



## cla

morning ladys hows everybody doing:thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Lol Yer hun were ok been in and out of hospital everyweek hate them so hard to slepp in so much noise going round ive got hyperemersis hun so have to be on a drip constantly not fun especially when they cant get you veins Ouchhyyy xxxx

oh jeaz sorry to hear that hun...you gotter go there because of baby or is that normal for you? :hugs:


claire bear...im good sweetnesss what you up too?


----------



## Magik204

Only since ive been pregnant 
xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh right..well as long as your getting looked after thats all that matters and that baby is fine :) xx


----------



## cla

im fine, i was shocked on how busy you ladys have been typing away and on how many new people there are on here. hello to everybody i dont know. what you been up to


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> im fine, i was shocked on how busy you ladys have been typing away and on how many new people there are on here. hello to everybody i dont know. what you been up to

haha you know me claire love to chat :)

nothing much just stuck at work wishin i was at home in my pj wishing i could eat more food lol 

my belly is well bloated at the moment..when you lay in bed at night can you feel baby or is it just me going crazy :wacko:


----------



## Magik204

Hi Claire and welcome, 

Lynsey i dont feel moving but i know my uterus is now coming over my pelvis you can feel a bump just above your bone, and laying in bed it really hurts and trying to role over oh my god what a mission already mind you my boobs have gone up to a K cup so really really hope they shirk cause they are so heavy :( xxx


----------



## sjminimac

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> im fine, i was shocked on how busy you ladys have been typing away and on how many new people there are on here. hello to everybody i dont know. what you been up to
> 
> haha you know me claire love to chat :)
> 
> nothing much just stuck at work wishin i was at home in my pj wishing i could eat more food lol
> 
> my belly is well bloated at the moment..when you lay in bed at night can you feel baby or is it just me going crazy :wacko:Click to expand...

please read my question post!!! :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

how strange hahahah i just did and answered it :)


----------



## cla

and i have arnt we good


----------



## sjminimac

You're brilliant :) xx


----------



## cla

Magik204 said:


> Hi Claire and welcome,
> 
> Lynsey i dont feel moving but i know my uterus is now coming over my pelvis you can feel a bump just above your bone, and laying in bed it really hurts and trying to role over oh my god what a mission already mind you my boobs have gone up to a K cup so really really hope they shirk cause they are so heavy :( xxx

ohhhh my god your (.) (.)have gone up to a k cup, i thought i was doing good going to a c. ive got some way to go lol


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Hi Claire and welcome,
> 
> Lynsey i dont feel moving but i know my uterus is now coming over my pelvis you can feel a bump just above your bone, and laying in bed it really hurts and trying to role over oh my god what a mission already mind you my boobs have gone up to a K cup so really really hope they shirk cause they are so heavy :( xxx

ermmm k jeaazzzus girl your OH must be lorr lorr lorr loving it lol im an E cup but my Lord girl what fun bags you have there lol thats like my waist wraped in to a cup lol 

im not sure weather its baby or just growing cramps but some times i get little pin in the lower side like baby it kicking but then how would i know :shrug:


----------



## cla

ive had movement (like when you go over a speed bump and your belly goes) since about 13weeks. and last night i had a couple of sharper pain last night 2 in the side and 1 in the middle


----------



## nineena

Bit delayed but hello and welcome to 2nd tri :) Get your feet up and get comfy hehe xxx


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> Magik204 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Claire and welcome,
> 
> Lynsey i dont feel moving but i know my uterus is now coming over my pelvis you can feel a bump just above your bone, and laying in bed it really hurts and trying to role over oh my god what a mission already mind you my boobs have gone up to a K cup so really really hope they shirk cause they are so heavy :( xxx
> 
> ermmm k jeaazzzus girl your OH must be lorr lorr lorr loving it lol im an E cup but my Lord girl what fun bags you have there lol thats like my waist wraped in to a cup lol
> 
> im not sure weather its baby or just growing cramps but some times i get little pin in the lower side like baby it kicking but then how would i know :shrug:Click to expand...

I Absoultly hate em cant even see if my belly is growing because of these damm boobs, bonus is i dont look to huge till i take bra off xxx


----------



## cla

QUOTE=nineena;4462404]Bit delayed but hello and welcome to 2nd tri :) Get your feet up and get comfy hehe xxx[/QUOTE]

:wave::wave::wave:hello


----------



## bbyno1

thats what me and my bf have done saved abit of money and the day we find out-shopppingg time!!im really fussy with clothes i just hope im nt as fussy buying baby clothes or il be there 4 yrs choosing haha..
r u going for the 4d scans or anythinn?xx


----------



## babydeabreu

> I Absoultly hate em cant even see if my belly is growing because of these damm boobs, bonus is i dont look to huge till i take bra off xxx

awww i would say i no what you mean but i dont have huuuuuuge booobies like you :)

have you found though that there become really inchy and have to cream them after bath or when they feel dry..sometimes my nipples feeel so inchy they get saw from catching them ghhhhhhh dam things lol 



> Bit delayed but hello and welcome to 2nd tri Get your feet up and get comfy hehe xxx

__________________
hello thanks and welcome :) xxxx



> thats what me and my bf have done saved abit of money and the day we find out-shopppingg time!!im really fussy with clothes i just hope im nt as fussy buying baby clothes or il be there 4 yrs choosing haha..
> r u going for the 4d scans or anythinn?xx

for me i want be getting a 4d scan..first time i see baby is when he/she is born :) xx


----------



## Magik204

I know the itchy feeling hun they are so so itchy and nipples are so sore even catching them with your arm oh my god pain, looking at sites though it says they are going to grow even more god help me :(


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> I know the itchy feeling hun they are so so itchy and nipples are so sore even catching them with your arm oh my god pain, looking at sites though it says they are going to grow even more god help me :(

jeaz i know the feeling time we finish ill be a K and your bee an Z thats a scary thought..your'd have the biggest booobss in the world lol lets just hope after baby born they swel down abit and go back to normal...

do they go back to normal though or stay that big forever? humm :shrug:

atleast hubby is happy with hes new toys :) x


----------



## bbyno1

aww i was gunna wait till baby is born but i think im a lil bit too impatient with everything when its comin to this pregnancy lol.
got a wee infection at the mo not liking it at al:(x


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah i understand that but 4d scan is just to real for me..first time i see baby face is when he/she pops out and the beautyful baby is there staring at me :) 

aww how do you get a wee infection babe? what causes that to happen? is everthing ok though? baby ok ? :) x


----------



## sjminimac

I've had a wee infection too....poor you, not good :(


----------



## bbyno1

i dunno what caused it to happen i think coz when im at work and really needin a wee i cant go straight away coz customers and so i hold it til i can and iv been burstin quite a lot lately so think its that..been havin pains aswell:( but gettin a scan in 2 long wks to check baby :(

do you work?xx


----------



## bbyno1

sjminimac said:


> I've had a wee infection too....poor you, not good :(

aww poor u aswell!
its such a pain:(
i hope yours goes or has gone lol x


----------



## sjminimac

it's gone now but was in A&E on sunday night becasue my body went into shock because of the pain (it was on it;'s way to my kidneys ) :(

I work, office job, (customer services manager), furthest desk away from the ladies!!!


----------



## bbyno1

omg im glad that its gone:)
mine was startin to hurt but just caught it in time i think..
awww no..but do they kno your pregnant?that way u gt an excuse 2 keep goin tho:Dx


----------



## sjminimac

yep, they've known as long as I have because I'm rubbish at secrets! they're fine with it, my boss, colleagues and team have been fab, properly looking after me. Someone even bought me some chocolate cake and custard at lunch :) xxx


----------



## bbyno1

wow! im jelous of u lol :p
i want choclate cakee :(
but aww thats really gd u told them straight away..they sound pleased 4u:)
when you plannin on leaving?already because of my tiredness im findin it suchh a struggle to wake up for work these daysxx


----------



## sjminimac

Oh me too! I'm due 19th August, starting mat leave 16th August - I know that sounds late but I have an entire year's worth of holiday allowance to take before I finish so my last working day will be 6th July! I can't wait! Although my team have decided that I can finish on the 17th, have baby on the 19th and I am coming back the following Monday as they'll miss me too much...awwww....how sweet! xx

What do you do for a living? xx


----------



## babydeabreu

bbyno1 said:


> i dunno what caused it to happen i think coz when im at work and really needin a wee i cant go straight away coz customers and so i hold it til i can and iv been burstin quite a lot lately so think its that..been havin pains aswell:( but gettin a scan in 2 long wks to check baby :(
> 
> do you work?xx

oh my sounds horrible..i dont go a wee when i should but its only because i just cant be arsed to keep going loo lol i no naughty but when u go wee bout 4 times aday im like ahh man i cant be arsed to go again lol but now listening to your girls i think ill go evertime now :)

yeah i work mon-fri im a PA to a car dealership...so im mostly in the office allday listening to people moan on the phone or my boss asking me to do stupid things that he can so easily do...but hey what are PA's for.....another words i work for (PA) proper assshole lol 

but not long now then he can stick the jobs up hes hole and swing on it haha


hope the scan goes well not long now till count down :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

bbyno1 said:


> wow! im jelous of u lol :p
> i want choclate cakee :(
> but aww thats really gd u told them straight away..they sound pleased 4u:)
> when you plannin on leaving?already because of my tiredness im findin it suchh a struggle to wake up for work these daysxx

second that i want some cake :)

hey whats that over there----->

as i take the cake off her desk hahahha mmmmmmm yummy lol 

im finding it well hard to get out of bed..the amount of snooozes i do now is a joke im suprised my alarm hasnt broke lol i get home soo tired but then cant sleep but when i do finally sleep i cant get up hahaha love it :)


----------



## babydeabreu

i ate like a big last night lol 

you never guess what i had mmmmmmm good old big mac all that talk made me want one and it was loooovvvvvely :)

then bout 2 hours later i had the rest of the lamb curry i made the night before...yummy!!

i havent eaten like that in months..iv had no appetite what so ever but for some reason i was welll hungry last night and it felt so good to eat :)

hows you all feeling this morning :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

Like a big fat fatty!!!! :(

I can't stop eating, am genuinely hungry when I do but have put on 10lbs already and am starting to feel fat again (I lost 36lbs before I got pregnant - was really big before and feel I'm heading back that way far too quickly) 

how are you lovely lady ? :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Like a big fat fatty!!!! :(
> 
> I can't stop eating, am genuinely hungry when I do but have put on 10lbs already and am starting to feel fat again (I lost 36lbs before I got pregnant - was really big before and feel I'm heading back that way far too quickly)
> 
> how are you lovely lady ? :) xxx

awww hun dont be sad...food it good for us..it makes us less irratated lol plusss atleast you have wicked reason to put on weight :)

where bouts you live? i fancy going swimming to help lose some pounds as the only exercise i do is with hubby :winkwink::winkwink: haha but still i look in the mirror and im like jeazzz whats going on here lol 

if you live not far you can come swimming with meeeeeeeeeee :coffee::flower:


----------



## sjminimac

Too far I'm afraid - I live in Huddersfield in Yorkshire so a bit too far to travel! Thanks for the offer though sweetie :)

Am going to start swimming once a week with hubby I think, and try to go for a walk this weekend - I love walking but what with the ridiculous weather and feeling tried I've not been for ages. Now the tiredness is going (unfortunately it's started smowing again) I can get out and about xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

ermmmm yup thats a wee bit far to come for a swim sarah lol shame though would have beeen nice :OP

im trying to get petey to come swimming but he works to much and not just that theres hardly any swimming pool round here with out you joining there gym for like 60 a month so looks like ill just have to wait to i win the lotto and buy my own poool..oh could you imagen that..that be so pucka....yes please 113 euro millions in my bank lol as if i aint that lucky...im lucky to get my pound back and thats from finding it on the floor lol 

:) 

going to see mum tonight havent seen her since christmas be soo nice to chat up and talk bout crap :) nothing like a good old chat with mummy eh 

got any plans for the weekend girls?


----------



## cla

afternoon ladies and bumps. how are you on this snowy afternoon.
so lynsey you couldnt resist the macdonalds from the otherday im glad you are starting to eat again.i cant believe you and sarah want to go swimming its to bloody cold at its to much hard work. if i went the water would jump out as i jump in:dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> afternoon ladies and bumps. how are you on this snowy afternoon.
> so lynsey you couldnt resist the macdonalds from the otherday im glad you are starting to eat again.i cant believe you and sarah want to go swimming its to bloody cold at its to much hard work. if i went the water would jump out as i jump in:dohh:

hahaha oh indeed i had a lovely large bigmac meal and its the first meal iv eaten in 5 weeks with out feelling sick after 2 bites...today is a different storie..had my hamsandwich and :nope: couldnt eat it.. it sucks because i so hungry arghhhh lol 

swimming is good claire..pools are heated so its all nice and cosy swimming in a warm pool...ohhh yeah. but round here i cant go with out joining there bloody gym :(

and why would the water jump out silly...the water would drown you if anything lol xx


----------



## cla

hi babyno1 which part of cyprus are you from. we LOOOOOOOOOVE it there


----------



## cla

we have loads of swimming pools by us, one is just down the road. the little pool is nice and warm. the big one is frezzing. we have also got one with slides as well, but when we take rian all he wants to do is go down the slides.
the thought of going in a swimming costume, i just couldnt do it. we go to turkey in may and im going to be huge, ill need a crain to help me in and out of the pool lol.


----------



## babydeabreu

wooohooo im nearly 14 weeks...yay bring it on ....im moving on up moving on up nothing can stop mee haha :)


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> we have loads of swimming pools by us, one is just down the road. the little pool is nice and warm. the big one is frezzing. we have also got one with slides as well, but when we take rian all he wants to do is go down the slides.
> the thought of going in a swimming costume, i just couldnt do it. we go to turkey in may and im going to be huge, ill need a crain to help me in and out of the pool lol.

hahah you are silly arnt you ;)

well aint you just lucky we havent got nothing like that here..its the boring town of sleepvile here lol

the only slide we got here is the curve in the bathtub lol 

where bouts are you claire?


----------



## dizzy65

welcome ;)


----------



## babydeabreu

dizzy i love your pic hun..you baby poping looks wicked :) x


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> we have loads of swimming pools by us, one is just down the road. the little pool is nice and warm. the big one is frezzing. we have also got one with slides as well, but when we take rian all he wants to do is go down the slides.
> the thought of going in a swimming costume, i just couldnt do it. we go to turkey in may and im going to be huge, ill need a crain to help me in and out of the pool lol.
> 
> hahah you are silly arnt you ;)
> 
> well aint you just lucky we havent got nothing like that here..its the boring town of sleepvile here lol
> 
> the only slide we got here is the curve in the bathtub lol
> 
> where bouts are you claire?[/QUOTE
> 
> thats funny i could just see you slidding down your bath lol:shipw:
> i live about 9miles from birmingham, in a place called halesowenClick to expand...


----------



## cla

hello dizzy 65. love the bup


----------



## babydeabreu

weeeeeee
:shipw::shipw::muaha: the funny thing is i used to do that as a kid slide down my bath and my mum used to go :devil: at me lol 

halesowen sounds like hallowen :muaha::muaha: lol

i just had batter sausage and chips how naughty am i..i cant breath i ate tooo much lol haha x


----------



## bbyno1

sjminimac said:


> Oh me too! I'm due 19th August, starting mat leave 16th August - I know that sounds late but I have an entire year's worth of holiday allowance to take before I finish so my last working day will be 6th July! I can't wait! Although my team have decided that I can finish on the 17th, have baby on the 19th and I am coming back the following Monday as they'll miss me too much...awwww....how sweet! xx
> 
> What do you do for a living? xx

awww bet u cant wait!
your so gd not to of taken any holidays days! i take them soon as they come haha..every1 jst loves u at your job! your gunna be missed by the sounds of it alott..are you gunna go back to work or take a long break after your baby is born?
im only 21..im a consultant for furniture..how lovely lol xx


----------



## bbyno1

cla said:


> hi babyno1 which part of cyprus are you from. we LOOOOOOOOOVE it there

heyy.aww do u?
how many times have u been?
ive lived in london al my life ,only been out here for 5 months but limassol :Dxx


----------



## bbyno1

babydeabreu said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> i dunno what caused it to happen i think coz when im at work and really needin a wee i cant go straight away coz customers and so i hold it til i can and iv been burstin quite a lot lately so think its that..been havin pains aswell:( but gettin a scan in 2 long wks to check baby :(
> 
> do you work?xx
> 
> oh my sounds horrible..i dont go a wee when i should but its only because i just cant be arsed to keep going loo lol i no naughty but when u go wee bout 4 times aday im like ahh man i cant be arsed to go again lol but now listening to your girls i think ill go evertime now :)
> 
> yeah i work mon-fri im a PA to a car dealership...so im mostly in the office allday listening to people moan on the phone or my boss asking me to do stupid things that he can so easily do...but hey what are PA's for.....another words i work for (PA) proper assshole lol
> 
> but not long now then he can stick the jobs up hes hole and swing on it haha
> 
> 
> hope the scan goes well not long now till count down :) xx[/QUOTE
> like me!but have u been going wee when uv been needin 2??lol:p
> haha proper asshole thats funny..iv always wanted to be a PA though u know that!i say to my boyfriend his my PA haha..
> 
> what prt of london u from?xxClick to expand...


----------



## babydeabreu

> like me!but have u been going wee when uv been needin 2??lol:p
> haha proper asshole thats funny..iv always wanted to be a PA though u know that!i say to my boyfriend his my PA haha..
> 
> what prt of london u from?xx


haha nope iv been 4 times already and now im not moving off my chair till home time lol i think i should get one of them wee pots haha but then again ewww the smell 4get that lol

PA is just a name its not fun trust me..my boss is a knob thinks hes the big don because hes THE BOSS..the guy hasnt got a clue how to tie hes show laces up let alown do work..all he does i swear is sit on the chair texti on hes phone the monkey :growlmad: 

i used to live near harrow middlesex but now im living in harlow east/noth london but trying to move back as this place is adive :headspin: lol


where bouts are you? and whats yoooo name sweet?


----------



## sjminimac

Harlow? Is that Essex? Doe sit have a kind of chalet park place there? Is it a little village? Lots of questions sorry but am sure I have family in harlow :) x


----------



## sjminimac

bbyno1 said:


> awww bet u cant wait!
> your so gd not to of taken any holidays days! i take them soon as they come haha..every1 jst loves u at your job! your gunna be missed by the sounds of it alott..are you gunna go back to work or take a long break after your baby is born?
> im only 21..im a consultant for furniture..how lovely lol xx


I'm not that good, I have taken my hols, it's just that my new holiday year starts again in May! Am hoping to take a year off, hubby is busting his ass in a sales manager role hoping to earn lots of bonus to keep me and my little monkey in a life of luxury (or at least a roof over our heads!). xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Harlow? Is that Essex? Doe sit have a kind of chalet park place there? Is it a little village? Lots of questions sorry but am sure I have family in harlow :) x

yup thats it essex :thumbup: not heard of chalet park place though hun...im not far from harlow station. it has got little villiages everywhere and lots of greeeeeeen . living in london this is like country side lol 

where bouts your familty live sarah? x


----------



## bbyno1

babydeabreu said:


> like me!but have u been going wee when uv been needin 2??lol:p
> haha proper asshole thats funny..iv always wanted to be a PA though u know that!i say to my boyfriend his my PA haha..
> 
> what prt of london u from?xx
> 
> 
> haha nope iv been 4 times already and now im not moving off my chair till home time lol i think i should get one of them wee pots haha but then again ewww the smell 4get that lol
> 
> PA is just a name its not fun trust me..my boss is a knob thinks hes the big don because hes THE BOSS..the guy hasnt got a clue how to tie hes show laces up let alown do work..all he does i swear is sit on the chair texti on hes phone the monkey :growlmad:
> 
> i used to live near harrow middlesex but now im living in harlow east/noth london but trying to move back as this place is adive :headspin: lol
> 
> 
> where bouts are you? and whats yoooo name sweet?Click to expand...

lol bless..do u find urself wakin up in the middle of the nite needin a wee ahh i think iv gone 1 night in the last erm 3 weeks where i didnt need 2 go and in the mornin when my alarm went off i was like 'wakee up' to fob 'guess what i didnt take a wee!yayy' he was like mmm n back asleep haha!

i think managers have it in there head that they boss everyone else around but they can sitt,text,eat,drink feeet up alsorts :dohh:
omg im from harrow lool where near harrow was u?names ellie,yourss?xx


----------



## bbyno1

sjminimac said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> awww bet u cant wait!
> your so gd not to of taken any holidays days! i take them soon as they come haha..every1 jst loves u at your job! your gunna be missed by the sounds of it alott..are you gunna go back to work or take a long break after your baby is born?
> im only 21..im a consultant for furniture..how lovely lol xx
> 
> 
> I'm not that good, I have taken my hols, it's just that my new holiday year starts again in May! Am hoping to take a year off, hubby is busting his ass in a sales manager role hoping to earn lots of bonus to keep me and my little monkey in a life of luxury (or at least a roof over our heads!). xxClick to expand...

ooh lucky u!just the right time then..
aww thats well gd of hubby sounds really supportive :D
im sure your be living the life of luxuryy;)xx


----------



## cla

bbyno1 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> hi babyno1 which part of cyprus are you from. we LOOOOOOOOOVE it there
> 
> heyy.aww do u?
> how many times have u been?
> ive lived in london al my life ,only been out here for 5 months but limassol :DxxClick to expand...

how lucky are you. We have been 3 times to Protaras fig tree bay . We should have been going in June but they won't let me fly and they wanted an extra £500 to change it. So we were gutted will be booking for next year with the little one. How come you moved over there


----------



## Magik204

Hey lyns how ya doing moving up again in morning still doesn't seem so real yet lol, how ya feeling x x


----------



## sjminimac

my auntie elaine and uncle ray live in the village with my 3 cousins and my nana frances lives there too, and i have more family in cheshunt and in enfield too x


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girlies how you all doing this weekend? been up to much? im now ethically belong to second tri woohoo lol 

im doing absolutly nothing and its so great to finally relax for once:) i see mum yesterday first time since christmas so was real great to catch up and for her to see me with a bump :) shes goes jeazz your boobs are hugggge lol im like yep and petes loving it lol



> bbyno1 - lol bless..do u find urself wakin up in the middle of the nite needin a wee ahh i think iv gone 1 night in the last erm 3 weeks where i didnt need 2 go and in the mornin when my alarm went off i was like 'wakee up' to fob 'guess what i didnt take a wee!yayy' he was like mmm n back asleep haha!
> 
> i think managers have it in there head that they boss everyone else around but they can sitt,text,eat,drink feeet up alsorts
> omg im from harrow lool where near harrow was u?names ellie,yourss?xx

__________________
hey ellie :) yep i find myself waking up around 3-4 everynight for a weee then i go back to bed wake up at 6.30 for work like iv had no sleep lol 

i used to live near harrow on the hill? where bout are you? im trying to move back there as im not feeling harlow...and its alot closer for hubby to get to work in :)




> Magik204 - Hey lyns how ya doing moving up again in morning Hey lyns how ya doing moving up again in morning still doesn't seem so real yet lol, how ya feeling x x


im feeling good hun...woke u ptoday feeling bit sick but hey what else is new eh lol :shrug:cant believe im 14 weeks+1 ita going so quick..i remember being 5 weeks looking at all the bigger girls thinking god thats ages away..now look im already 14 weeks woohooo lol how you getting on hunnie you been ok? 





> sjminimac my auntie elaine and uncle ray live in the village with my 3 cousins and my nana frances lives there too, and i have more family in cheshunt and in enfield too x


hey sarah iv only ever been to chestunt stating waiting for train..never actually been round them sides..beeen enfile couple of times but dont really know these sides as i used to live harrow middlesex. 

do you ever come these sides? xx


hope everyones ok and that you all are having a nice weekend xxx:hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

Just popping in to say Hi hun, 14 weeks already wow. It goes fast doesnt it hun x x


----------



## Delamere19

Hi ladies,

I am officially in 2nd trimester!! I cant believe I am here already.I feel like when I first found out I was pregnant that it would be forever getting to this point but time seems to be flying by!

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday xx


----------



## babydeabreu

EternalRose said:


> Just popping in to say Hi hun, 14 weeks already wow. It goes fast doesnt it hun x x

hey eternalrose :)

it has indeed gone so quick..but how are you feeling at 31 weeks? :happydance: xx




> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am officially in 2nd trimester!! I cant believe I am here already.I feel like when I first found out I was pregnant that it would be forever getting to this point but time seems to be flying by!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday xx

ello hun...yup we are finally here. how have you been?

im having totally relaxing sunday :) xx


----------



## EternalRose

I am starting to feel really tired, I have my 32 week check up next week, and antental classes next week too and it makes me feel like I have a busy week :haha:. I am officially slowing down, but nice to know I am near the end. Have you felt any movements yet? x x x


----------



## bbyno1

awww whenever i go to the wee i actually can never just go straight back to sleep can u?so strange but yeah im from harrow on the hill too lol but coz ur a few yrs older than me i guess i wouldnt know you?i dont think i seen you around b4 anyway lol did u go school there?xx


----------



## babydeabreu

EternalRose said:


> I am starting to feel really tired, I have my 32 week check up next week, and antental classes next week too and it makes me feel like I have a busy week :haha:. I am officially slowing down, but nice to know I am near the end. Have you felt any movements yet? x x x

oh thats so wonderful..is this your first hun? are you excited? :)

its so amazing that your 31 weeks..its like when you start your first day at school and all the big girls in the year above are so far ahead of you 31 weeks is so far far away. 

i can imagen that you must be feeling so tired..i say i feel tired most of the time but you must be nackered :) how has your pregnancy been so far for you? 

when i lay in bed at night i can feel slight twinges and little cramps and can sometimes feel something...i can wait to feel it move.

when did you first start feeling abby move? 



> awww whenever i go to the wee i actually can never just go straight back to sleep can u?so strange but yeah im from harrow on the hill too lol but coz ur a few yrs older than me i guess i wouldnt know you?i dont think i seen you around b4 anyway lol did u go school there?xx

__________________


ellie - i didnt go school there no but i lived there since i was 16 years old hun so i near enough no middlesex/ealing/north london alot :)

can you imagen if iv walked past you in the street loadz of times or even ate next to you up stairs in st anns haha :) 

small world :) x


----------



## bbyno1

babydeabreu said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> I am starting to feel really tired, I have my 32 week check up next week, and antental classes next week too and it makes me feel like I have a busy week :haha:. I am officially slowing down, but nice to know I am near the end. Have you felt any movements yet? x x x
> 
> oh thats so wonderful..is this your first hun? are you excited? :)
> 
> its so amazing that your 31 weeks..its like when you start your first day at school and all the big girls in the year above are so far ahead of you 31 weeks is so far far away.
> 
> i can imagen that you must be feeling so tired..i say i feel tired most of the time but you must be nackered :) how has your pregnancy been so far for you?
> 
> when i lay in bed at night i can feel slight twinges and little cramps and can sometimes feel something...i can wait to feel it move.
> 
> when did you first start feeling abby move?
> 
> 
> ellie - i didnt go school there no but i lived there since i was 16 years old hun so i near enough no middlesex/ealing/north london alot :)
> 
> can you imagen if iv walked past you in the street loadz of times or even ate next to you up stairs in st anns haha :)
> 
> small world :) xClick to expand...

lool upstairs in st anns haha most probably you know!
everyone in harorow kinda knows everyone so im suprised i dont know you but i do from bnb haha:D

what you been up2 2day?xx


----------



## babydeabreu

> lool upstairs in st anns haha most probably you know!
> everyone in harorow kinda knows everyone so im suprised i dont know you but i do from bnb haha:D
> 
> what you been up2 2day?xx


maybe you do or maybe i know some of your friends or family haha i used to be the manager of claires accessories in st anns before it moved to the otherside :) nd bout 7 years ago i used to work as a supervisor in the bodyshop...so maybe you'll seen me in there :)

iv done absolutly nothing all day..iv watch loadz of crap on the tele though and been on this forum lol x cant believe bradley dead from eastenders!!

you having a nice bum day :)


----------



## bbyno1

yeah your boundd to know someone i know lol probably friends but yeah smal smal world!!ah 2 well good shops! well i applied about 3 yrs ago in to the body shop and they didnt get back to me haha :/

well my bf decided not to wait for me to get ready and went to mcdz and out with his cousin so i was kinda lonely in the house again on a sunday so i went to the beach for a long walk coz its warmm here now with my great big ice cream lol
what you been watching?:)x


----------



## babydeabreu

oh nice how lovely of him not to wait..he goner bring you back a mc'ds though? ill beat him up if he didnt lol joke :)

beach? where are you now? beach? jeaz i wish i was at the beach with ice cream..god im gutted and well jealous lol im sitting indoor where its raining out side..great eh? yup totally exciting over here lol 

i watch eastenders ''the who killed archie'' again.... i no im bored.com thats why haha

i like being on my own sometimes..just for bit of me time.. cant beat that :)


----------



## bbyno1

babydeabreu said:


> oh nice how lovely of him not to wait..he goner bring you back a mc'ds though? ill beat him up if he didnt lol joke :)
> 
> beach? where are you now? beach? jeaz i wish i was at the beach with ice cream..god im gutted and well jealous lol im sitting indoor where its raining out side..great eh? yup totally exciting over here lol
> 
> i watch eastenders ''the who killed archie'' again.... i no im bored.com thats why haha
> 
> i like being on my own sometimes..just for bit of me time.. cant beat that :)

oh im in cyprus at the min..been here for about 8 months now..i planned on stayin a few yrs but now the baby is on its way itl b a bit of a strugle out here so looks like im returning to harrow lol.

ahh i missed that eastenders im gunna hav 2 catch up when im back (in a week and 3days!!)lol .was it goodd?
i like my own time sometimes but lately just been feelin really down when im alone im not sure why.
xx


----------



## bbyno1

cla said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> hi babyno1 which part of cyprus are you from. we LOOOOOOOOOVE it there
> 
> heyy.aww do u?
> how many times have u been?
> ive lived in london al my life ,only been out here for 5 months but limassol :DxxClick to expand...
> 
> how lucky are you. We have been 3 times to Protaras fig tree bay . We should have been going in June but they won't let me fly and they wanted an extra £500 to change it. So we were gutted will be booking for next year with the little one. How come you moved over thereClick to expand...

oh yeah i know..i heard some good things about that plc but i never had the chance to go:( 500 just to change omg with what airline was you guna fly with?aww i moved here just because i was bored of stayin in london and wanted to get out just for a few yrs break and i been cyprus before and loved it so thought why not hehe.
be so nice to take your lil one tho,on the beach and stuff aww xx


----------



## EternalRose

I like that analogy about the big girls at school..it will come round soon enough though..:winkwink: I felt movements at 13 weeks like little flutters but I think I am an exception. Most people dont feel movements till 16-18 weeks plus. This is my first child ...x x


----------



## cla

bbyno1 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> hi babyno1 which part of cyprus are you from. we LOOOOOOOOOVE it there
> 
> heyy.aww do u?
> how many times have u been?
> ive lived in london al my life ,only been out here for 5 months but limassol :DxxClick to expand...
> 
> how lucky are you. We have been 3 times to Protaras fig tree bay . We should have been going in June but they won't let me fly and they wanted an extra £500 to change it. So we were gutted will be booking for next year with the little one. How come you moved over thereClick to expand...
> 
> oh yeah i know..i heard some good things about that plc but i never had the chance to go:( 500 just to change omg with what airline was you guna fly with?aww i moved here just because i was bored of stayin in london and wanted to get out just for a few yrs break and i been cyprus before and loved it so thought why not hehe.
> be so nice to take your lil one tho,on the beach and stuff aww xxClick to expand...

im glad you enjoyed your walk on the beach just rub it in lol. we booked last september and we had a really good deal with a free childs place. so when we went to change the date the holiday had gone up £500. we are gutted that we cant go :cry::cry: i bet you dont want to come back to lovely uk


----------



## bbyno1

ooh i see:(ah what a shame:(
so what you gunna be doing with your holiday deal now then that you cant go cant u sell it?i dont wna come back soo bad but i have missed it ina way i got to say lol.
for beaches we will just have to go brighton or what beaches is it thats near to you ?lol xxx


----------



## fifie123

welcome :D xxx


----------



## cla

my oh wanted to try turkey, so we are going to give that go anywhere that has got a bit of sun and no snow will be lovely at the moment. the closest beach to me would be weston-super-mare but thats someway, and i dont think there beach will beat cyprus


----------



## bbyno1

ooh i know ive been western super mare when i was lil i remember enjoyin it but i herd turkey is even better than cyprus so yehh:D
i really wanna go turkey with my fob but because of him being half greek his not allowed to enter that country lol :/ x


----------



## cla

i know with what happened with cyprus with that turkish lot .so he wont go or isnt he allowed to go to turkey. ive heard some good and some bad things about there so we will just have to wait and see. i know what we are going to say is that we wished we went back to cyprus because we love greece. is your fob family from cyprus then


----------



## bbyno1

yeah..its not that he wont go but because his surname is greek they wont let him fly knowin his from the cyprus side not turkish..i think ul love it ! i herd only gd things and i think its alot more cheaper but let me know once u go i mite hav to go alone lol.

his mum is english but his dads sides greek so all his dads side of the family is out here.
whats you and your fob?xx


----------



## nicholatmn

:rofl: this is the longest "Welcome to Second Tri" thread I've ever seen!


----------



## bbyno1

nicholatmn said:


> :rofl: this is the longest "Welcome to Second Tri" thread I've ever seen!

loool i think its the longest iv ever seen too haha i hope my welcome threds like this when i finally move to third tri lol x


----------



## cla

thats a real shame i cant believe this world is still like that. we go in may so i will let know if its anygood. the only thing that lets cyprus down everything costs so much, the amount of spending money we take we could have a couple of hols. me and my oh have just got british blood and a bit of irish. so your litte one will have a bit of greek in them.


----------



## cla

and its going to keep on going till the end


----------



## nicholatmn

bbyno1 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: this is the longest "Welcome to Second Tri" thread I've ever seen!
> 
> loool i think its the longest iv ever seen too haha i hope my welcome threds like this when i finally move to third tri lol xClick to expand...

I didn't even think to make a thread here. I think I missed out on something good! :rofl:


----------



## bbyno1

i know and then they say 'dont be racist' its mad when the whole of one country can be racist by law but yup..
living here has cost so much,i thought by being here id be able to save but no way not at all.i find london much cheaper other than the rent for a house ud pay..
but yepp baby will only be 1/4 greek tho lol not much..
u thought of any names yet?xx


----------



## cla

if we have a boy we are going to call him Aston ( after aston villa my family are big football fans) i think its different but we have got to pick a middle name and i cant find any bs names i like or that we can agree on. and for a girl millie its after my oh keiths nan, she passed away last year and i thought it would be nice carrying her name on, we did like angel as well. how about you have you got a yet


----------



## bbyno1

aww aston is a really nice name and thats really sweet of you and a nice idea:)
umm we got quite a few boys names!ashley,jayden,aaron,and louis are the main tho and for a girl all i like is sophia even tho fob doesnt becuse it sounds to 'greek' lool x


----------



## cla

i wanted arron for my son when we had rian. sophia that is lovely i would have that. how come men have to moan and never agree with us with names


----------



## bbyno1

ooh so youv already got a baby?how many children have you got?
rian is nice:D
half the time they probly do agree but they want the name they choose to be 'the one' lol. i really like sophia its the only girls name i like so far :/
xx


----------



## babydeabreu

nicholatmn said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: this is the longest "Welcome to Second Tri" thread I've ever seen!
> 
> loool i think its the longest iv ever seen too haha i hope my welcome threds like this when i finally move to third tri lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't even think to make a thread here. I think I missed out on something good! :rofl:Click to expand...

iv been gone away from one night and this thread is on page 15 lol 



hahaha what can i say we are all buddie from first tri and love to talk together :)

isnt that the way its meant to be :) :hugs::hugs:

how you all doing this morning? sorry i missed out on the talk last night..seems i missed alot :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

I missed a lot too! Baby names...hmmm...am absolutely stuck on Charlie Andrew for a boy but am starting to wobble a bit on Jessica...not sure....


xxx


----------



## Magik204

Morning Ladies how are we all today xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh thats a nice name there sarah..im liking jessica alot :)

im feeling kinda slow this morning not in the mood to do nothing...woke u bout 50 times from snooozing my alarm..just wanted to stay in bed zzzzzzzzzz other than that im good :)

hows you doing? xx


----------



## Magik204

Not to bad i have got bloody insomnia can i sleep can i buggery, been up since 1 dont feel like i have slept a tall i have got my triple test on monday xx


----------



## cla

bbyno1 said:


> ooh so youv already got a baby?how many children have you got?
> rian is nice:D
> half the time they probly do agree but they want the name they choose to be 'the one' lol. i really like sophia its the only girls name i like so far :/
> xx

yeah we only have the one and hes 9 the end of march. how old do i sound


----------



## cla

morning everybody


----------



## Magik204

Morning Cla xx How ya feeling


----------



## babydeabreu

jeazz im trying to work got so much to do but everyone is talking away today on here and im missing it all :) hehe

elllo girlies how we all doing xx

claire you sound bout 28 :) x

magik we been talking for months whats ur name lol ?


----------



## cla

tell you the truth i feel crap today. i feel like i only had an hour sleep, sick and my stomachs aching abit. saying this is my second im worrying everyday that somthing will go wrong.its most prob me just being stupid. 
how are you feeling and did you have a nice weekend.


----------



## cla

have you tried the chinese gender calender on the other august thred, its the last but one page. mine said girl again:happydance: i put the dates in from when i had rian and that was right


----------



## sjminimac

Oh poor you Claire - remember we're in the safe zone now, past that magic 12 week marker so we're all having happy healthy pregnancies. I've decided. And don't argue with me, I'm hormonal (joke!).

Hope you're all okay xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

aww claire go have a warm bath and chill out...im stuck at work so if not for you then have one for me lol 

hey sarah iv been saying that line to my hubby hahaha is it me or do you find yourself getting Irritated over the silliest smalliest of things? i hate feeling like this way sometimes.....it makes me wana stay at home so i dont bite someones head off for nothing :) haha bewear...the pregnant ladie is about lol x


----------



## cla

thank you sarah i just worry about everything and i think nothing ever goes right for us. when i had rian i was fine no worrys but i think it was because i was only 18 and i really didnt know what could go wrong. now im older oh my god i just think the worst. it doesnt help i feel crappy:cry:


----------



## cla

lynsey i would but i cant be arsed to put my face back on and do my hair. ive come out in bloody spots again i have to use a paint brush every morning to put my make-up on. god aint i on a bloody downer today:wacko:


----------



## Magik204

Hey Lynsey my name is Bea short for Barbara-Anne which i hate, Cla im sure everything will be ok im worried and scared xx


----------



## cla

if we didnt have this site i think we would all go mad. 
has anybody tried that gender calender yet


----------



## babydeabreu

howdy bea..:)


just done that chinese calendar and its says yet again its a boy :)

more and more baby is looking like a boy hehehe


----------



## sjminimac

Claire you're getting big hugs from all different points in the country - you'll be okay and you're more than entitled to your down days - tomorrow will be afab day for you, the law of averages dictate it will be!

Lyns -yes, go through little periods of time of wanting to kill people - things I could tolerate before (I had the patience of a saint!) now make me growl...Ha! xx

Hi Bea! :) x


----------



## Magik204

sjminimac said:


> Claire you're getting big hugs from all different points in the country - you'll be okay and you're more than entitled to your down days - tomorrow will be afab day for you, the law of averages dictate it will be!
> 
> Lyns -yes, go through little periods of time of wanting to kill people - things I could tolerate before (I had the patience of a saint!) now make me growl...Ha! xx
> 
> Hi Bea! :) x

Hi There, Yer cla i dont the prediction thing and im predicted a girl so we will find out in 4 weeks 29th March seems so long to wait,


----------



## sjminimac

Gender prediction says girl, I think boy - it'll be one or the other :) xxx


----------



## cla

hello bea. 

lynsey so it says boy agian i wonder if these things are right.
sarah and bea have you tried it yet


----------



## cla

Magik204 said:


> sjminimac said:
> 
> 
> Claire you're getting big hugs from all different points in the country - you'll be okay and you're more than entitled to your down days - tomorrow will be afab day for you, the law of averages dictate it will be!
> 
> Lyns -yes, go through little periods of time of wanting to kill people - things I could tolerate before (I had the patience of a saint!) now make me growl...Ha! xx
> 
> Hi Bea! :) x
> 
> Hi There, Yer cla i dont the prediction thing and im predicted a girl so we will find out in 4 weeks 29th March seems so long to wait,Click to expand...

4 weeks yeahhhhh i havent had my scan date yet so we will be depending on you first to see if its right.


----------



## sjminimac

my next scan is 12th April - my wedding anniversary :) 7 weeks today! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

aww so its loooking like its one of them days where the weather is crap wet snowing and cold and people at work are just annoying....haha at wanting too kill them i here ya on that one sarah:devil: :) 

oh well claire looks like me and you are having them days :(

but hey look at it this way heres a hug :hugs::hugs::hug: its feee 


:friends:


----------



## Magik204

Thats really odd they gave me my other one when i left from the 12 weeks scan xx


----------



## Magik204

sjminimac said:


> my next scan is 12th April - my wedding anniversary :) 7 weeks today! xx

Arghh thats will be a nice anniversary present its the day before my birthday


----------



## babydeabreu

claire how come you havent got a date yet? didnt you get one booked in after your first scan appointment? thats how i got mine!!! humm soon as i finsihed i got my 20 week scan all booked in....?

my scan date is the 9th of april woohoooo hurry up hurry up i want to see baby again..weather it is a boy or a girl :)


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> aww so its loooking like its one of them days where the weather is crap wet snowing and cold and people at work are just annoying....haha at wanting too kill them i here ya on that one sarah:devil: :)
> 
> oh well claire looks like me and you are having them days :(
> 
> but hey look at it this way heres a hug :hugs::hugs::hug: its feee
> 
> 
> :friends:

lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:back and tell them all to pissoff lol


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> my next scan is 12th April - my wedding anniversary :) 7 weeks today! xx

wooo 7 week bet that has gone quick for you ...how long you guys been together? :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

> lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:back and tell them all to pissoff lol


awww thanks hun much needed :)

and dont worrie iv already told them too..just not in them words..my face says it all :growlmad: lol

:)


----------



## cla

ive got to wait for letter to come because i have got to see a concultant after the scan. keiths cousin had to see one as well and she didnt get the letter until 2days before. but ive got my midwife appointment the 5th so i will have a word with her. i need to know the date because keith is the only driver for the company he works for, so i need the latest time and im not going on my own


----------



## sjminimac

5 and a half years, married for 2 in april. xx


----------



## cla

are you married to pete, lynsey


----------



## cla

how about you bea are you married


----------



## babydeabreu

oh right claire ...different hospitals maybe! just make sure you find out hun :)xx

sarah..wow long time hun...congrats :) you got any pics of your weddign day? x

how long has everyone else been with there partners? x


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha claire me you thinking alike to day must be the mood we in lol 

not married no but hopfuly soon wink wink :) been together 9 years and 3 months though so might as well be xx


----------



## cla

me and keith have been together for 13 years in october ,we arnt married and i dont think we will we are happy the way we are. i could have been in and out of prison by now the time we have been together lol


----------



## Magik204

cla said:


> ive got to wait for letter to come because i have got to see a concultant after the scan. keiths cousin had to see one as well and she didnt get the letter until 2days before. but ive got my midwife appointment the 5th so i will have a word with her. i need to know the date because keith is the only driver for the company he works for, so i need the latest time and im not going on my own

I have to see a consultant to because of history in the faminly but they booked all that at the 12 week scan


----------



## Magik204

cla said:


> how about you bea are you married

No Hun all engaged though, hard to plan for a wedding with al this bump growing going on xxx


----------



## cla

bea you have go somthing to look forward to after the baby


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> me and keith have been together for 13 years in october ,we arnt married and i dont think we will we are happy the way we are. i could have been in and out of prison by now the time we have been together lol

hahahaha yeah i know what you mean..but hey if you havent thought bout even killing them then you havent actually fallen in love with em...you have to love someone so much for them to really get under your skin for you wanting to kill them lolol 

its alll good stuff eh (love = hate but hate = love) you cant win lol


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> oh right claire ...different hospitals maybe! just make sure you find out hun :)xx
> 
> sarah..wow long time hun...congrats :) you got any pics of your weddign day? x
> 
> how long has everyone else been with there partners? x




cla said:


> bea you have go somthing to look forward to after the baby

Lyns We havent been together that long nearlly a year but neither of us have ever felt like this before its so magical. 

Cla i know but how tired i am at the min and how tired i will be doubt will get planned till baby is 18 lol xx


----------



## babydeabreu

> cla said:
> 
> 
> bea you have go somthing to look forward to after the baby
> 
> Lyns We havent been together that long nearlly a year but neither of us have ever felt like this before its so magical.
> 
> Cla i know but how tired i am at the min and how tired i will be doubt will get planned till baby is 18 lol xxClick to expand...


nope bea thats just how its meant to be hun ..me and pete got engaged after nearly 2 years of being together and broke up 5 years after that..then with in a year we just couldnt be with out each other and now its even more magical than when we first met 9 years and bit years ago.. 

if its meant to be its meant to be regardless of the time :) if you cant be with outwith each other then its the right thing to do xx after baby is born im sure pete will ask me :)


----------



## Magik204

Bless him sure he will hun, Im just dreading mother in law and family not really on talking terms as they said if it was a girl we would never be able to except it so as you can imagine went down well xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Bless him sure he will hun, Im just dreading mother in law and family not really on talking terms as they said if it was a girl we would never be able to except it so as you can imagine went down well xx

oh firstly i like your picture of you and hubby very cute together :)

secondly why wouldnt they except it? a girl is lovely why would they be like that hun? and why in the world would they said that when its not really there business? :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> Magik204 said:
> 
> 
> Bless him sure he will hun, Im just dreading mother in law and family not really on talking terms as they said if it was a girl we would never be able to except it so as you can imagine went down well xx
> 
> oh firstly i like your picture of you and hubby very cute together :)
> 
> secondly why wouldnt they except it? a girl is lovely why would they be like that hun? and why in the world would they said that when its not really there business? :shrug: :hugs:Click to expand...

Long storey hun, pic of us together i couldnt get it to work xx


----------



## Magik204

Yay it worked xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Yay it worked xx

oh i was goner say..but i can see your pic hehe :thumbup: xx


----------



## Magik204

lyz you posted picci of your bump yet xx


----------



## babydeabreu

nope why have you? i will if you will :)


----------



## Magik204

www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=64149&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1266688239

Not sure if this will work


----------



## Magik204

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v137/babs204/14weeks.jpg

Not very good pic will update a better one soon xx


----------



## cla

bbyno1 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> hi babyno1 which part of cyprus are you from. we LOOOOOOOOOVE it there
> 
> heyy.aww do u?
> how many times have u been?
> ive lived in london al my life ,only been out here for 5 months but limassol :DxxClick to expand...

That's what you call a bump bea


----------



## Magik204

cla said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> hi babyno1 which part of cyprus are you from. we LOOOOOOOOOVE it there
> 
> heyy.aww do u?
> how many times have u been?
> ive lived in london al my life ,only been out here for 5 months but limassol :DxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's what you call a bump beaClick to expand...

was entirly flat when before but cant belive how much its grown over the weekwnd im gonna be huge


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v137/babs204/14weeks.jpg
> 
> Not very good pic will update a better one soon xx

awww thats so cool...when i get home from work ill post mine up..

i dont no whats bigger your bump or your boobs though :winkwink: hehe

love your bump its looking so big..im almost the same side well that would be right considering we are the same dates lol xx


----------



## Magik204

Yayyyy well excited


----------



## babydeabreu

hey bea so this is me...do you think we are the same size? :shrug:

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/P1010006-2.jpg


anyone else got pictures of them self now?


----------



## cla

Look at that bump. I'm sure yours looks bigger then mine


----------



## babydeabreu

claire how is that so? you 15 weeks+

put a pic up hun..come on its just us girls dont be shyyyy put it up put it up put it up stamp my feet ...:)

i think my bump would look bigger if my arse didnt take most of it up lol


----------



## sjminimac

I'll take a pic on Thirs when I hit 15 weeks and put it up - then you ladies can decide whether it's bump or just me being a big fat fattie!

Gorgeous bumps lyns and Bea xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks sar...i wana see your bump now though party poooperrrr :OP


----------



## Magik204

Cute bump hun o think my boobs hide mine at weekend will take better picci well exciting x x


----------



## Magik204

Morning Ladies xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hello bea..how you doing sweet? im stuck at work again..was very tempted to phone in sick and lay in bed till bout 12 and then vegout of the sofa..but no i came in didnt i booohoooo lol 

what you up to today? anything exciting like meeeee :) x


----------



## cla

morning girls i will try and post my belly pic. i took it on my phone and for some reason it goes on its side. so if it is mind you dont get neck ach lol
 



Attached Files:







Picture 025.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

see lynsey and bea you are bigger then me:cry::cry:


----------



## sjminimac

It still looks like a bump Claire - but a bump on a slim belly not one that pushes the fat out like mine! (I really should stop being mean to myself, I'm not massive, I'm a 14-16!)

Morning all by the way xx


----------



## cla

thank you sarah and stop saying that you have a fat belly. i was 10-12 before the bump thats long gone


----------



## sjminimac

I'll stop being horrible to myself (am actually in quite a good mood today) and just post a pic when I figure it out - then you can decide for yourselves!

How you feeling today hun? Any better? x


----------



## cla

heres a pic of myself ,we were on holiday in cyprus last year. my hair is highlighted and the sun made it super blonde. my natrual colour is like lynseys
 



Attached Files:







Picture.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sjminimac

when did i jump up a baby on my ticker by the way? Have just noticed...tres exciting!!! :) xx


----------



## cla

yeah i feel a lot better today, ive had no pain and im sure i felt he/she moving last night . i think im just scared because i havent heard the heart beat and wont till next week at my first proper midwife appointment


----------



## sjminimac

very pretty Claire :) x


----------



## cla

sarah its great isnt it when it moves up one. when it gets to the end we will be wanting it to go down lol :dohh:


----------



## sjminimac

don't worry hun, the only reason I've heard my monkey's heartbeat is because I paid for a private scan!!! It's not easy waiting I know, but imagine that feeling when you get to listen...it sounds like a little train! amazing. and next week you'll kick yourself for spending this week worrying instead of enjoying carrying your little precious cargo xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

wooohoooo there you are claire bear..aww you got a lovely bump. im bigger than you hun but thats because im bigger in general lol its not just my bump that sticks out its my asss too so i look bigger all over lol 

your slim so bump dont stick out like mine...your prob bigger by size but my body is more rounder so it makes me look bigger when i aint lol 

ahh i love seeing baby bumps its soo cool :) 

oh and claire you look lovely :) xx

moring sarah put a pic up we all wana seee xx


----------



## babydeabreu

woohooo sarahs moving on up moving on up nothing can stop her hahaha

im sooo bloody tired today anyone want to come do my work for me lol :)


----------



## Magik204

Yay hun not to bad still very very sore and like you im at work today bored stupid keep peeking on here xxx


----------



## sjminimac

I'll try to figure it out tonight when I get in...I did take one last week, and I'm 15 weeks on Thursday so I might even put them both up together, see if there's an prgression. I feel like there has been, I feel like a weeble :)

You okay Lyns? Don't push yourself too hard today - something I've found helpful is arranging my day so I do all my busy strenuous taasks like one to one performance review meetigns etc in the morning, then leave the afternoon free for admin tasks (and BnB!) for when I'm feeling drained xx


----------



## cla

sarah you are lovely. i know , im looking forward to it so much. my mom comes with me because keiths at work, she came with me to all my midwife appointments with rian. whens your appointment


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> I'll try to figure it out tonight when I get in...I did take one last week, and I'm 15 weeks on Thursday so I might even put them both up together, see if there's an prgression. I feel like there has been, I feel like a weeble :)
> 
> You okay Lyns? Don't push yourself too hard today - something I've found helpful is arranging my day so I do all my busy strenuous taasks like one to one performance review meetigns etc in the morning, then leave the afternoon free for admin tasks (and BnB!) for when I'm feeling drained xx

cool sar im looking forward to seeing your bump wohooo :)

yeah im trying to take it easy hun but it just seem more and more things keep coming in to me...iv just got 7 boxes come through to my office full of paper and brochures that i have to sort out..but can i really be f$$k? nope i feel like going what ever and going home lol damn i well wish i could do that..that would be excellent lol 

got so much to doo but here i am chatting away on here hahaha oh well bad bad me :)


----------



## sjminimac

My next one is 10th March x


----------



## sjminimac

I'm just playing clever with my hols - I know I'm not going away and have lots to use up before end of april as new allowance starts in may, so have tomorrow, thurs and fri off, then a long weekend at the end of next month, then 2 long wekends in April then2 long wekends in May! - June I'll be working the full month, but I finish for mat leeave on 6th July!!! WooHoo!!! xx


----------



## cla

5 days behind me i bet you cant wait. whens your midwife appointment lynsey and bea


----------



## babydeabreu

wow you have loadz and loadz of time off sar im well jealous give me someeeeeee lol my holiday starts every january and i havent taken none yet...ill think ill try use it all up when i leave..that way i get more money from them suckers lol


claire my appointment with midwife is the 11th of march :)


----------



## Magik204

Ive got a midwifes appointment next wed then my scan booked for the 29th all seem to take so long to come round xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Ive got a midwifes appointment next wed then my scan booked for the 29th all seem to take so long to come round xx

ahh man you got yoursway before me..that sucks lol i got my next scan on the 9th of april..thats ages away not 29th :OP


----------



## Magik204

Bit worried about it as wasnt able to keep folic acid down and my other half has slight spina bifida, well worried there gonna say something is wrong and will be so far along :(


----------



## babydeabreu

aww im sure everything will be fine hun....they would have noticed something on the first scan some slight difference :)

i think most woman find it hard to take folic acid but as long as you take it most of the week things shouldnt be any different hun. i find it hard to take em to so i seem to take it when i have breaky or just befor i eat dinner...try either of them too hun should help :)

try not to stress bout things like that hun..just try and look forward to seeing baby and knowin if its a he/she :)

it can be stressful but try not to worry..im sure everything will be just fine :) xx


----------



## Delamere19

Hi ladies,

my next scan is 12th April which seems like ages away just now!!!

Cant wait to see if it's a girl or boy! I think its a boy but time will tell.


----------



## babydeabreu

Delamere19 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> my next scan is 12th April which seems like ages away just now!!!
> 
> Cant wait to see if it's a girl or boy! I think its a boy but time will tell.

hey delamere...just a couple of days after me :) i bet your so excited hun..hows the bump coming on? everything been ok for you? :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sammy huun how you doing?


----------



## babydeabreu

elllloooooooooooo girlies how you all doing this morning? 

i just had the best bacon and sausage sandwich bought to me at work from my gorgeous hubby :)

now im full up and my belly hurts lol


----------



## cla

you lucky so and so lynsey did you have brown sauce on it hmmmmmmmmm.
ive had rice crispes so i will be starving in a hour. how are you doing


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha of course claire..its all bout brown sauce lol i havent had rice crispes for agesssssssss mmm now i fancy some lol

im good thanks hun..feeling alot better today i was in a right grumpy mood yesterday hahaha got home from work and had the longest hot bath ever and chilled out on the sofa like a veg it was wicked..pete was out so i was all by my self getting me some me time...and now im stuck at work full up from my sandwich :) hehe

hows you claire bear..u ok?


----------



## cla

im alright. i had a few more pains last night and they are really doing my head in. i never had them allday until i started to chill last night. 

i know about the rice crispes i saw an advert and i was like I WANT THEM KNOW but the thing is they dont fill you up so i will have jam on toast in a bit hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## babydeabreu

mmmmm yummy jammm on toast :)

thats like me with weetabix..i saw them and just had to have them..love them with loadz of suger on lol 

im getting the little twinges at night now and like pokie cramps like baby moving i think..i think its wicked the feeling..i no baby is there moving now and im so looking forward to baby really moving and kicking :) 

what you up to today?


----------



## cla

not much. done all my work and took rian to school. im waiting for the pacel man to come to bring rians new trainers, £49 they are bloody costing a fortune. i really hope i have a girl they are a lot cheaper then boys . you can buy girls clothes from anywhere but boys :dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

awwww well not long till you find out if it is or not hun :)

do you have a big house or you thinking bout moving to a bigger one?


----------



## cla

we still live with my mom in a 3 bedroom house so we are ok. keith has lived with us for 12 years, we are very lucky. if we we have a girl we will have to have the loft done. have you been looking for somewhere else to live yet


----------



## Noirin

im due in august too :D have my 20 week scan on 6th paril..i'll be 21 weeks :D cant wait to find out wat im having...are you gona find out if its a boy or girl or keepin it a surprise? xxx


----------



## cla

Noirin said:


> im due in august too :D have my 20 week scan on 6th paril..i'll be 21 weeks :D cant wait to find out wat im having...are you gona find out if its a boy or girl or keepin it a surprise? xxx

:wave:hello, iam due 11th august so you arnt that far after me. i already have a 8year old boy and i dont think i could wait till august so iam going to ask. is this your first


----------



## sjminimac

Hi ladies!!!! Have had a lovely day off so far...a nice lie in, some beans and sausages on toast :) and a snooze on the sofa. May not sound like much but I know I won't be able to do this in roughly 5 and a half months so what more could a girl want??!?!

How are my lovel bump buddies today? xx


----------



## sjminimac

Noirin said:


> im due in august too :D have my 20 week scan on 6th paril..i'll be 21 weeks :D cant wait to find out wat im having...are you gona find out if its a boy or girl or keepin it a surprise? xxx

Hiya :flower:

I'm due 19th, scan on 12th April (I'll be nearly 22 weeks!) and will be finding out :happydance: xx


----------



## sjminimac

Sorry for third consecutive post, but just realised something....in 5 weeks my monkey will be half cooked!!! Eeek! Where's the time going???


----------



## Magik204

Afternoon Ladies how are we all today been proper busy today really working, Feeling rubbishy today belly pains, heart burn, constipation and insomia Does jelly bean wanna throw anything else in lol 

xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

have any of you settled on names yet? Had decided on jessica if we have girl but not sure now. Also like chloe, amy, emma and sophie what do you think? My surname is roberts x


----------



## Magik204

I like Jessica and Sophie x


----------



## sjminimac

Hope this works - my 'bump' at 14 weeks. Will post another tomorrow when am 15 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bump 14 wks.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## samface182

welcome over! im due on august the 2nd :)


----------



## cla

morning everybody.wheres everybody:cry:

sarah i love the bump and i like sophie roberts that goes together nice.
bea are you still getting the pains


----------



## cla

samface182 said:


> welcome over! im due on august the 2nd :)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Magik204

cla said:


> morning everybody.wheres everybody:cry:
> 
> sarah i love the bump and i like sophie roberts that goes together nice.
> bea are you still getting the pains

Morning peeps, yer really strong today but got no time to get to doc and last time they just said its normally nearlly bringing tears to my eyes xx


----------



## cla

hun i hope you are ok. ive had pains since sunday and have them on and off since then. ive looked at the internet and they said it could be ligament pains or you arent drinking enough water. what are the pains like


----------



## Magik204

really strong period pains, feels like i wanna double over, i think its my desk at work because i have to lean over and sit on the squiff because there is no room


----------



## sjminimac

Bea you need to do a desk safety assessment asap - that's really bad for you and your company should provide you with ergonomically sound equipment, especially now you're preggers.

Morning all! I'm 15 weeks today! Here's more bump pics including last weeks pic too (the one with all the clothes in the background!):

What do you think? Anything there? xxx
 



Attached Files:







bump 15 wks1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 1









bump 15 wks 2.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 1









bump 14 wks.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Magik204

sjminimac said:


> Bea you need to do a desk safety assessment asap - that's really bad for you and your company should provide you with ergonomically sound equipment, especially now you're preggers.
> 
> Morning all! I'm 15 weeks today! Here's more bump pics including last weeks pic too (the one with all the clothes in the background!):
> 
> What do you think? Anything there? xxx

The company i work for wont do that i work in a poorply converted garage with no heating no windows you can open a toilet that has holes in the floor wouldnt get me anywhere 

:(


----------



## cla

bea thats sounds horrible where you work. thats the pains i have been having and its really worring isnt it. did you say you had an appointment next week. 

and sarah i LOVVVVVE the bumps theres a litle babba in there.

wheres lynsey this morning:sad1:


----------



## Magik204

I havent seen her this morning, yer got my midewife for triple test on wednesday have booked the day off xx


----------



## sjminimac

Bea, you need to do something about that desk seriously, your company are liable - I don't care if there's holes in the toilets this is your's and bubs health! Go get 'em girl!

Morning Claire - not seen Lyns either! x


----------



## cla

if you are panicking i would phone your midwife just to see what she says. my appointment with the midwife is next friday, im sure i have felt he/she moving so i will wait till friday if it gets any worse i will have to phone her. have you found when you move it stops


----------



## cla

morning sarah had any luck on the girls names yet


----------



## sjminimac

no not yet, to be honest haven't discussed it too much with hubby as he was grumpy last night after a nightmare day at work! I think I'm edging towards Sophie, I've always loved Jessica but MIL siad 'Jess' the other day and I didn't like the sound of it! I'll let you know what we decide! Have you decided on names yet? x


----------



## cla

why is it when a man as a ba day at work the WHOLE world has to know about it lol. 
how hard is it picking names, we well i had loads for a girl we liked angel and crystal. but keiths nan died last year so we have picked millie after her.
for a boy that was easy we picked this incase if we ever had another. his name will be aston after the football club and i think it sounds nice as well. i cant think of a middle name to go with it. i wanted keith again but he said no because rian has got it so we have got to think of one or i might tell him im having keith


----------



## sjminimac

Millie and Aston - lovely :) A nice middle name for Aston could be Thomas? Aston Thomas? x


----------



## babydeabreu

goooooood morning ladies....

sorry i havent been on here..iv been so busy :wacko:

but jeazz looks like you lot have been busy on here..iv missed so much..noamlly im the one talking talking talking away blah blah blah lol 

sarah iv been having these pains on and off too..sometimes there really sharp pains?? some times i have to twist and shake my body left and right to shake the pains away...and they go after a while..but my lord are they sharp like a Knife :wacko: 

also sarah im loving your picture you got simular bump to meeeeee loooks lufffely :) 



claire i like the names angel and crystal very nice girlie names hun :) how you feeling now you ok??

Bea - i totally agree with the girls im a health and safey rep at my work so i have to deal with things like this...by law they have to give you a risk assessment asap..they should have done it when they found out. i had a meeting the other day at work and was talking bout things like this and told my health and safey manager that i was pregnant he then came in to my work the next day asked me questions bout my work what i do and the things i have to use things like heavy equipment use of a computer...my desk my chair...if i have to do anything that causes stress ect... you need to talk to your manager for the sake of the safey or you and your baby you dont want to do any harm to the both of you do you sweeet? get your ass in your bosses office and tell him the score :) xx


i have a couple of names that me and pete love...for a girl we are going to call her alliyah deabreu(petes surename) short name liyah ..if its a boy(which i think it is) we will call him Andreious deabreu...short name "dre" 


not sure on middle names yet ...might be my mums "mary" or petes mums "sally" for middle name - for andreious might be after my dad as hes brain damaged and have hes name "terry" as hes middle name :)

all for the love of family eh ;) 

Alliyah mary deabreu or alliyah sally deabreu?

Andreious terry deabreu 

what do you think? 

we both have fallin in love with these names so these are the names we will have for our little one :)


hope you all are doing ok have missed talking to you all :) xxxxx:hugs:

xx


----------



## cla

so you are still here i thought you moved away and didnt want to talk to us anymore:cry::cry:
arent the pains horrible im still getting mine on and off, but i seem to have them more on a night and if iam lying funny.
i love you names. i like alliyah thats because i like the singer:dohh: where did you find andreious.
im a bit pissed off thougha girl over the road from me is pregnant and she is due the end of august and she has gone to see the midwife today. im futher gone then her and ive got to wait till next week.I WANT TO SEE HER NOW. 
did i say she is only 15 god knows how she will cope.


----------



## cla

sjminimac said:


> Millie and Aston - lovely :) A nice middle name for Aston could be Thomas? Aston Thomas? x

that sounds nice but it is abit posh for us, plus i know to many kids called thomas


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> goooooood morning ladies....
> 
> sorry i havent been on here..iv been so busy :wacko:
> 
> but jeazz looks like you lot have been busy on here..iv missed so much..noamlly im the one talking talking talking away blah blah blah lol
> 
> sarah iv been having these pains on and off too..sometimes there really sharp pains?? some times i have to twist and shake my body left and right to shake the pains away...and they go after a while..but my lord are they sharp like a Knife :wacko:
> 
> also sarah im loving your picture you got simular bump to meeeeee loooks lufffely :)
> 
> claire i like the names angel and crystal very nice girlie names hun :) how you feeling now you ok??
> 
> Bea - i totally agree with the girls im a health and safey rep at my work so i have to deal with things like this...by law they have to give you a risk assessment asap..they should have done it when they found out. i had a meeting the other day at work and was talking bout things like this and told my health and safey manager that i was pregnant he then came in to my work the next day asked me questions bout my work what i do and the things i have to use things like heavy equipment use of a computer...my desk my chair...if i have to do anything that causes stress ect... you need to talk to your manager for the sake of the safey or you and your baby you dont want to do any harm to the both of you do you sweeet? get your ass in your bosses office and tell him the score :) xx
> 
> 
> i have a couple of names that me and pete love...for a girl we are going to call her alliyah deabreu(petes surename) short name liyah ..if its a boy(which i think it is) we will call him Andreious deabreu...short name "dre"
> 
> 
> not sure on middle names yet ...might be my mums "mary" or petes mums "sally" for middle name - for andreious might be after my dad as hes brain damaged and have hes name "terry" as hes middle name :)
> 
> all for the love of family eh ;)
> 
> Alliyah mary deabreu or alliyah sally deabreu?
> 
> Andreious terry deabreu
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> we both have fallin in love with these names so these are the names we will have for our little one :)
> 
> 
> hope you all are doing ok have missed talking to you all :) xxxxx:hugs:
> 
> xx


Morning Lynz 

I know what your saying but i have tried and they are really not interested its the bosses house so hes aware of how it is dunno what else i can do im looking for another job but apart from that not much else i can do xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> so you are still here i thought you moved away and didnt want to talk to us anymore:cry::cry:
> arent the pains horrible im still getting mine on and off, but i seem to have them more on a night and if iam lying funny.
> i love you names. i like alliyah thats because i like the singer:dohh: where did you find andreious.
> im a bit pissed off thougha girl over the road from me is pregnant and she is due the end of august and she has gone to see the midwife today. im futher gone then her and ive got to wait till next week.I WANT TO SEE HER NOW.
> did i say she is only 15 god knows how she will cope.

yeah i get them when im laying down too..pete just goes whats wrong you ok starts getting worried haha then he goes good hes starting on you already hahahhaa thats my boy ....what a chump init? lol 

we just was going through names and though andreious is Unique and was really nice for our first son :)
and we both love alliyah and though yeah perfect for our girl :)

15 years old and having a baby corr blimey..im not one to judge but at that age i wasnt even interested in sex let allown having a baby.

she probably is seeing her early because she is young and need more care or high Priority. dont get pissed off over that hun...at the end of the day you'll soon have yours and that all that matters..shes young very young and need a lot more help than me and you...can you remember what it was like at 15 jeazzz i thought i new it all lol but boy did i soon learn i new shit lol


xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

> Morning Lynz
> 
> I know what your saying but i have tried and they are really not interested its the bosses house so hes aware of how it is dunno what else i can do im looking for another job but apart from that not much else i can do xx

bea by law they can not ingore you...what if something happen..would they not care you was to sew them? write them a letter about it then that way if anthing was to happen then atleast you have a case to argue sweet. always look out for you regardless of the bosses..its your life not theres..if they dont care then write a letter to make them listen to you sweet. dont take no bullshit :)

how long you been there?

is there another role you could do to make it eaiser for you? 

xxx


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> Morning Lynz
> 
> I know what your saying but i have tried and they are really not interested its the bosses house so hes aware of how it is dunno what else i can do im looking for another job but apart from that not much else i can do xx
> 
> bea by law they can not ingore you...what if something happen..would they not care you was to sew them? write them a letter about it then that way if anthing was to happen then atleast you have a case to argue sweet. always look out for you regardless of the bosses..its your life not theres..if they dont care then write a letter to make them listen to you sweet. dont take no bullshit :)
> 
> how long you been there?
> 
> is there another role you could do to make it eaiser for you?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Ive Been here a year hun, no other role unless i wanna drive an hour away xx


----------



## sjminimac

Morning all! Alliyah Mary sounds good - and a compromise if she's taking pete's surname (which I always think is right, especially if you plan to marry) then she can have your mum's name as middle name.x


----------



## babydeabreu

humm..in that case write a letter to your boss stating that your nearly 15 weeks pregnant and need to be working either at a different desk with better computer equipment or they have to thing of a better Alternative for a better Environment for you to work in..weather they like it or not they have to help you by law haha that is a must trust me i work with this so i know what to do. 

what do you actually do? mate you work sounds really shit i really feel for you sweet xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Morning all! Alliyah Mary sounds good - and a compromise if she's taking pete's surname (which I always think is right, especially if you plan to marry) then she can have your mum's name as middle name.x

thanks sarah :) i totally agree and most definatly going to get married we was talking bout it last night :)

how you been hun..you ok?


----------



## sjminimac

I'm good thanks hun, on my third day off work, feeling very relaxed! Logged on here on my way downstairs to make some brekkie so will have to shoot off in a minute but wated to check in and see how my girls are doing :) xx


----------



## Magik204

sjminimac said:


> I'm good thanks hun, on my third day off work, feeling very relaxed! Logged on here on my way downstairs to make some brekkie so will have to shoot off in a minute but wated to check in and see how my girls are doing :) xx

Argh bless ya we're all ok, did you enjoy ya brekie xxx


----------



## sjminimac

I'll let you know once I've had it :)


See you all in a bit xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> I'll let you know once I've had it :)
> 
> 
> See you all in a bit xx



awww have a nice little munch sweet :)


----------



## bklove

alright, so i guess i'm joining the 2nd tri party. hi everyone.


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies,


i haven't been around for a few days, been having a stressfull recently but today everything has been put to rest and i'm now a happy bunny:D. so ladies i'm now back on here. also a bit of good new i find out what my little munchkin is in 11days!! it's going sooooo quickly.

how are you ladies doing? any gossip to catch up on??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> alright, so i guess i'm joining the 2nd tri party. hi everyone.

wooohooo welcome bklove i thought you'll never come here :happydance:

how you been hun...you been busy busy eh...got no time for us no more lol

hope you ok :) xxx


sammy -


> hey ladies,
> 
> 
> i haven't been around for a few days, been having a stressfull recently but today everything has been put to rest and i'm now a happy bunny. so ladies i'm now back on here. also a bit of good new i find out what my little munchkin is in 11days!! it's going sooooo quickly.
> 
> how are you ladies doing? any gossip to catch up on??

hope everythings ok sweet? you can pm if you like you know how our pm's go on forever..you no im here dont yooooooooou :hugs:

bet you cant wait to find out what your having :) i wish i was finding out but mine aint tilll ageeeeeeesssssss :winkwink:

big hugs :hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> bklove said:
> 
> 
> alright, so i guess i'm joining the 2nd tri party. hi everyone.
> 
> wooohooo welcome bklove i thought you'll never come here :happydance:
> 
> how you been hun...you been busy busy eh...got no time for us no more lol
> 
> hope you ok :) xxx
> 
> 
> sammy -
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> 
> 
> i haven't been around for a few days, been having a stressfull recently but today everything has been put to rest and i'm now a happy bunny. so ladies i'm now back on here. also a bit of good new i find out what my little munchkin is in 11days!! it's going sooooo quickly.
> 
> how are you ladies doing? any gossip to catch up on??Click to expand...
> 
> hope everythings ok sweet? you can pm if you like you know how our pm's go on forever..you no im here dont yooooooooou :hugs:
> 
> bet you cant wait to find out what your having :) i wish i was finding out but mine aint tilll ageeeeeeesssssss :winkwink:
> 
> big hugs :hugs::hugs:xxxxClick to expand...

yeah i'm fine hun promise, just had something hanging over me for the past year which finally came to a end today, and it feels like a elephant just jumped of my shoulders. how's things with you hun? how's the bump? i know i'm really excited about it i wanna know now lol can't wait 11days so gunna have a paddy like a toddler :sulk:

when is youre next scan and midwife hun?? i think you have yours before mine xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

> yeah i'm fine hun promise, just had something hanging over me for the past year which finally came to a end today, and it feels like a elephant just jumped of my shoulders. how's things with you hun? how's the bump? i know i'm really excited about it i wanna know now lol can't wait 11days so gunna have a paddy like a toddler :sulk:
> 
> when is youre next scan and midwife hun?? i think you have yours before mine xx
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png




well sam i glad that that fat elephant has gone and now that you can enjoy your self more and be less stressed :)

iv got ageeeees till my next scan sweet...mine is the 9th of APRIL totally ageees away lol ill be 21 weeks +6 thats the sooner they can do booo hooo :(

but i do have my midwife appointment on the 11 of march..so thats something :)

bump has been naughty boy hes already begain to kick or something as it feels like he has a knife in there poking me with it lol

are you having baby movments yet? 

really glad you ok :) xxx:hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> yeah i'm fine hun promise, just had something hanging over me for the past year which finally came to a end today, and it feels like a elephant just jumped of my shoulders. how's things with you hun? how's the bump? i know i'm really excited about it i wanna know now lol can't wait 11days so gunna have a paddy like a toddler :sulk:
> 
> when is youre next scan and midwife hun?? i think you have yours before mine xx
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well sam i glad that that fat elephant has gone and now that you can enjoy your self more and be less stressed :)
> 
> iv got ageeeees till my next scan sweet...mine is the 9th of APRIL totally ageees away lol ill be 21 weeks +6 thats the sooner they can do booo hooo :(
> 
> but i do have my midwife appointment on the 11 of march..so thats something :)
> 
> bump has been naughty boy hes already begain to kick or something as it feels like he has a knife in there poking me with it lol
> 
> are you having baby movments yet?
> 
> really glad you ok :) xxx:hugs:Click to expand...


aww hun you get your nhs scan before meeee mines nnot until the 15th of april!!! i'll be 22weeks seems so far away lucky i've got this private one booked, seems the second week in march is guna be a busy one, i have my gender scan on the 9th march then my midwife on the 10th and you have your midwife on the 11th lol.

i don't think i've felt anything my friends told me what to look for but knowing me i prob think it's wind haha:blush: i've had a few tinges where it feels like someone is poking me from the inside lol but i dont think it's baby. one thing i have been suffering with is heart burn and sickness still :(


have you still got your sickness hun? just think we've only got about 5 months untill were mummies!!!! i was speak to ash about it last night he asked how many week i was ( he's majorly forgetfull) i said 15weeks he said well how far in months, i said nearly 4 he couldnt believe how kick things have gone lol he had to scoop his jaw up of the floor bless him xx




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah but you cheated and got a paid scan so thats nno fair lol :OP

dont really say its sickness but i still havent got my appetite back really..im loving pickled gherkins, bread and beetroot still lol not really got anything other than baby stabbin me inside lol i dont no what the little one its up to but he sure is going to be a naughty baby lol 

its so sweet bout ash...it really has gone quick...15 weeks it coming and going like no tomorrow..iremember being 4 weeks and thinking god iv got so far to go....now nearly 15 weeks on im like jeazz where is the time going.. 5 months will soon come sam. are you getting more and more excited? i bet you soooooo cant wait to see baby...:OP x


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> yeah but you cheated and got a paid scan so thats nno fair lol :OP
> 
> dont really say its sickness but i still havent got my appetite back really..im loving pickled gerkins, bread and beetroot still lol not really got anything other than baby stabin me inside lol i dont no what the little one its up to but he sure is going to be a naughty baby lol
> 
> its so sweet bout ash...it really has gone quick...15 weeks it coming and going like no tomorrow..iremember being 4 weeks and thinking god iv got so far to go....now nearly weeks on im like jeazz where is the time going.. 5 months will soon come sam. are you getting more and more excited? i bet you soooooo cant wait to see baby...:OP x



my sickness seems to go but if i smell or see something that isn't right i'm like :sick: i love cucmber and chocolate atm not together obviously.that would be disgusting.

yeah im getting really excited also really nervous. wondering if i'm gunna be good enough,if we'll cope all those sorts of things but i'm so happy about my scan in 11days woop woop :happydance:


i know i'm being really sad lol. have you and pete decided if your gunna find out?? xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

> my sickness seems to go but if i smell or see something that isn't right i'm like :sick: i love cucmber and chocolate atm not together obviously.that would be disgusting.
> 
> yeah im getting really excited also really nervous. wondering if i'm gunna be good enough,if we'll cope all those sorts of things but i'm so happy about my scan in 11days woop woop :happydance:
> 
> 
> i know i'm being really sad lol. have you and pete decided if your gunna find out?? xx

aww you dont be silly im sure you will make a lovely great mum..i think everyone things that when its your first..i sometimes think god will i do thinks right will i be a good mum..but you and ash are together stronger than ever and have a good relationship your got a good head on your shoulders so im sure you will be just fine :)

im worring about the birth..the thought of a baby coming out of me when my hole is like the size of a tense thist and the baby is the size of my whole arse cheeks lol its just damn right scary lol how in the hell is this baby going come out of me with out me dying with pain because iv been split open ...scary :haha: 

i know woman all over the world everday have babies but my god am i shiiiiiitinh myself lol 

yeah after seeing baby on the first scan we definatly going to find out :) you?


----------



## sammynashley

haha bless ya, im scared of the birth too sometimes me n ash get a lil carried away and it hurts lol all i've been told is when your in labour you find a strength you never knew you hadand once baby is out the pain goes. 14/15year old girls have babies i'm sure we can do it without being wimps lol. even tho i was just gunna have gas and air i'm contemplating a epidural lol the only thing is i hate needles and if it goes wrong you could be paralised and have back pain after :S 


have you thought about the type of birth you want? like what pain relief your gunna have that sorta thing xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> haha bless ya, im scared of the birth too sometimes me n ash get a lil carried away and it hurts lol all i've been told is when your in labour you find a strength you never knew you hadand once baby is out the pain goes. 14/15year old girls have babies i'm sure we can do it without being wimps lol. even tho i was just gunna have gas and air i'm contemplating a epidural lol the only thing is i hate needles and if it goes wrong you could be paralised and have back pain after :S
> 
> 
> have you thought about the type of birth you want? like what pain relief your gunna have that sorta thing xx

yeah i know but im still scared the baby is alot bigger than my you no what lol

yeah im just having gas and air hun and some other hardcore drug to help if i can find one lol im never goner have epidural unless theres something wrong with baby or im just dying haha 

soon as pete gives me hes hand that will be my squeeeze bag all the way till the end hahaha if im in pain well so is he lol its only fair right? lol


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> haha bless ya, im scared of the birth too sometimes me n ash get a lil carried away and it hurts lol all i've been told is when your in labour you find a strength you never knew you hadand once baby is out the pain goes. 14/15year old girls have babies i'm sure we can do it without being wimps lol. even tho i was just gunna have gas and air i'm contemplating a epidural lol the only thing is i hate needles and if it goes wrong you could be paralised and have back pain after :S
> 
> 
> have you thought about the type of birth you want? like what pain relief your gunna have that sorta thing xx
> 
> yeah i know but im still scared the baby is alot bigger than my you no what lol
> 
> yeah im just having gas and air hun and some other hardcore drug to help if i can find one lol im never goner have epidural unless theres something wrong with baby or im just dying haha
> 
> soon as pete gives me hes hand that will be my squeeeze bag all the way till the end hahaha if im in pain well so is he lol its only fair right? lolClick to expand...


hun i think there would be something seriously wrong if your hoohaa was bigger than the baby lol, every woman out there is prob thinking it but i guess when your in pain you just want the baby out and anything goes i spose (within reason tho).

haha i've told ashley he's not aloud in the delivery room. he'd just be playing with things and medical equipment i'd prob end up sandwiched in the bed some how with midwives going nuts because he's decided to play with the bed control lol xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## Linz88

welcome =] i remember when i was in first tri with you

p.s I LOVE your name lol mines lindsay too bt spelt differentlyxx


----------



## bklove

That baby is coming however it needs to get here!:) but I think i'm going to request gas and air and try my best to ride out the pain, but I am very open to an epi after seeing my friend half possessed and foaming at the mouth pre-epi it was a hot mess.


----------



## Magik204

Morning ladies, can't sleep so thought id see if anyone is about x x


----------



## nicholatmn

:shock: omg... as I said... longest welcome thread ever! :rofl: I love it!


----------



## babydeabreu

hahahaahaha sammy i can just picture the bed squashing your body together hahah very funny picture indeed :) hehe

hey linz yup i remember you sweet we was talking bout the same thing in first tri :) how you be getting on? 


bklove so what you saying is you wana have foam coming out your mouth looking half possessed by the devil? lol :) i watched that the one born every minute the other day and boy im going to scream the hospital down i think they will knock me out them selfs so i want need anything lol 

bea - you ok hun..you probably asleep now as you couldnt sleep last night..everything ok? xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

nicholatmn said:


> :shock: omg... as I said... longest welcome thread ever! :rofl: I love it!

hahaha nichola we all love to talk what can i say :) :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

i just realised im 15 weeks today woohoooo its going so quick .......yay baby is gettin bigger inside no wonder i can feel baby moving :)


----------



## bklove

Did you know your baby is the size of an apple this week:)....even though your belly looks waaaay bigger than that:) lol. 

Yes i'm going for the foaming at the mouth look, lol. I'm atleast going to give it a try. I just heard of the bradley method, well read about it in the 2nd tri forum, and sounds like a good way to prepare for the no drug route and the hubby is actually down so i'm going to look into it some more. I'm still pro epi though. When my head starts rotating its time to give it up and shoot me up.


----------



## bklove

ps: you feel the baby moving? Are you sure thats not gas. I thought that doesn't happen till way into week 20 something?


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> ps: you feel the baby moving? Are you sure thats not gas. I thought that doesn't happen till way into week 20 something?

yup definatly feel baby moving..some woman do at an early stage some woman dont. i was talking to my mum bout it to and she said its definatly baby moving. its like little twingles on the left hand side and little cramp movements...i get cramps but this is something different and when i get it im like ohh yup thats definalty baby moving. i get it when i moving around or curled up in bed. 

and the size of an apple jeaz that apple must be the really big huge apples you buy lol im not sure on epi though thats like last option...im just going for gas and air..and pete to knock me out if i get to much lol :hugs: x


----------



## Magik204

Bless ya lynds, yes Im ok been ill all weekend so now been fun and don't really feel pregnant today, might not be on much today as got meeting outside of the office 

Howz everybody x x x


----------



## Magik204

Bless ya lynds, yes Im ok been ill all weekend so now been fun and don't really feel pregnant today, might not be on much today as got meeting outside of the office 

Howz everybody x x x


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies 


how is everyone feeling today? hope everyone has had a good weekend. i've had a lovely lazy weekend indoors vegging out infront of the tv. i can't believe i hit the 4month mark on thursday i'm so excited!! and i've got my gender scan in 8days too :happydance: who else is going for a gender scan?? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## Magik204

Morning Sammy, Alright for some bet it was nice to have a lazy weekendxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

ello ello lovely ladies :) did you all have a fab weekend?

bea - you feeling any better today sweet as you wsnt feeling that good this morning :( bit hugs xxx

sam - howdy suga :) 8days to go..god im sooo jealous hahaha im counting down that days for you too as i wana no what your having :) i think its a boy though i might be wrong but i physic lol 

i had a wicked weekend with my hubby..pete got home from work on saturday bout 7pm then we chilled out on the sofa after eating my delishious roast ;) sunday we went to a car show up in luton which was soooooo shit the weather was bad but me and pete and hes mate had so much of a laugh we all end up having such a great day never laugh so much in agess....


everyone else ok..what you get up too? 

my bump is soo big now im loving it lol xx


----------



## sjminimac

I just stood next to someone at work who's 22 and a half weeks pregnant and I'm the same size....


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> I just stood next to someone at work who's 22 and a half weeks pregnant and I'm the same size....

hahaha gawwwon sarah :)

doesnt it feel great that bump is finally here on show lol my mate at work just said i can see your bump now awwww im like yup baby is here to come work with me lol


----------



## sammynashley

awww lol i love it now my bumps appeared, worried i'm gunna be huge my 40weeks :S. i spent all weekend with ash. we went into town yesterday and i bought a england rugby team baby grow, it's really sad i know but it looked so cool.


lynds- i'll prob get there and they will sa oh we can't tell baby has it's legs crossed grrrr!! i have this feelng it's a girl. i don't have any boy vibes atall. i think i'd feel guilty if its a boy because i'd like a little girl first. that prob sounds horrible dont get me wrong i dont mind what i have i'd just like a little girl. hows the food thing going?? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## Magik204

Hey Lynz, Yer im ok still feeling rubbish dont feel pregnant anymore and swear bump is shrinking i dunno, what happens at your triple test appointment do they check baby ect


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Hey Lynz, Yer im ok still feeling rubbish dont feel pregnant anymore and swear bump is shrinking i dunno, what happens at your triple test appointment do they check baby ect

awww bea sorry your feeling so low hun...on your next midwife appointment they check babies heart beat check your blood and other results and go through alot of checkups(so im told) its because you have gone pass the stage of sickness ect(first tri) now your baby is just growing..so you dont really get that must symptoms..some woman do get them still and some dont...you may be just that some that dont...try not to worrie your little self im sure everything is fine. what date did you say the midwife is hun? 

please try not to worrie and just relax :hugs::hugs:




> lynds- i'll prob get there and they will sa oh we can't tell baby has it's legs crossed grrrr!! i have this feelng it's a girl. i don't have any boy vibes atall. i think i'd feel guilty if its a boy because i'd like a little girl first. that prob sounds horrible dont get me wrong i dont mind what i have i'd just like a little girl. hows the food thing going??

sam - haha im sure they will be able to find if little one has a willy or not lol :dohh: 

they say that you normally feel what your having so maybe you are having a girl..but im still saying boy :baby: :) if im wrong you can hit me over the head :grr::grr: lol

food is ok..still loving my carrots and apples and beatroot lol cant beat a bit of that..iv got cheese salad saladcream sandwiches today so lets see how i get on with that one lol 




sarah hun - :hugs::hugs: big hhugs hun..try not let silly commence get to you at work..you have lot alot of weight and im sure you do look pregnant and bump is looking lovely so ignore the silly cow at work...she just jealous :) xx


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> Magik204 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lynz, Yer im ok still feeling rubbish dont feel pregnant anymore and swear bump is shrinking i dunno, what happens at your triple test appointment do they check baby ect
> 
> awww bea sorry your feeling so low hun...on your next midwife appointment they check babies heart beat check your blood and other results and go through alot of checkups(so im told) its because you have gone pass the stage of sickness ect(first tri) now your baby is just growing..so you dont really get that must symptoms..some woman do get them still and some dont...you may be just that some that dont...try not to worrie your little self im sure everything is fine. what date did you say the midwife is hun?
> 
> please try not to worrie and just relax :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynds- i'll prob get there and they will sa oh we can't tell baby has it's legs crossed grrrr!! i have this feelng it's a girl. i don't have any boy vibes atall. i think i'd feel guilty if its a boy because i'd like a little girl first. that prob sounds horrible dont get me wrong i dont mind what i have i'd just like a little girl. hows the food thing going??Click to expand...
> 
> sam - haha im sure they will be able to find if little one has a willy or not lol :dohh:
> 
> they say that you normally feel what your having so maybe you are having a girl..but im still saying boy :baby: :) if im wrong you can hit me over the head :grr::grr: lol
> 
> food is ok..still loving my carrots and apples and beatroot lol cant beat a bit of that..iv got cheese salad saladcream sandwiches today so lets see how i get on with that one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah hun - :hugs::hugs: big hhugs hun..try not let silly commence get to you at work..you have lot alot of weight and im sure you do look pregnant and bump is looking lovely so ignore the silly cow at work...she just jealous :) xxClick to expand...

 Hey Hun My appointment is wednesday for triple test ect, i dunno why i feel it no pains nothing anymore :(


----------



## babydeabreu

> Hey Hun My appointment is wednesday for triple test ect, i dunno why i feel it no pains nothing anymore :(


awww maybe its because its been ages since you seen baby and had any test for the little one it feels like its just a dream again. come wednesday your gone be like :dohh::dohh: silly me..

hun you got nothing to worrie about ...we all have down days and feel like god i feel so shity today...but get a nice bath relax abit more and then wake up tomorrow and start the count down as wednesday isnt that long away :)

i have to wait over a whole bloody week and a bit guurrhhhhhhhh now who the one pulllling hair lol xx


----------



## sjminimac

Mine's a week on wednesday - can't wait to hear the heartbeat, but it feels like agaes away for me too. 6 weeks today til the next scan! :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

haha sarah yup the count down it is for all of us :)

mines 6 weeks today till my scan.....x


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> Magik204 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lynz, Yer im ok still feeling rubbish dont feel pregnant anymore and swear bump is shrinking i dunno, what happens at your triple test appointment do they check baby ect
> 
> awww bea sorry your feeling so low hun...on your next midwife appointment they check babies heart beat check your blood and other results and go through alot of checkups(so im told) its because you have gone pass the stage of sickness ect(first tri) now your baby is just growing..so you dont really get that must symptoms..some woman do get them still and some dont...you may be just that some that dont...try not to worrie your little self im sure everything is fine. what date did you say the midwife is hun?
> 
> please try not to worrie and just relax :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynds- i'll prob get there and they will sa oh we can't tell baby has it's legs crossed grrrr!! i have this feelng it's a girl. i don't have any boy vibes atall. i think i'd feel guilty if its a boy because i'd like a little girl first. that prob sounds horrible dont get me wrong i dont mind what i have i'd just like a little girl. hows the food thing going??Click to expand...
> 
> sam - haha im sure they will be able to find if little one has a willy or not lol :dohh:
> 
> they say that you normally feel what your having so maybe you are having a girl..but im still saying boy :baby: :) if im wrong you can hit me over the head :grr::grr: lol
> 
> food is ok..still loving my carrots and apples and beatroot lol cant beat a bit of that..iv got cheese salad saladcream sandwiches today so lets see how i get on with that one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah hun - :hugs::hugs: big hhugs hun..try not let silly commence get to you at work..you have lot alot of weight and im sure you do look pregnant and bump is looking lovely so ignore the silly cow at work...she just jealous :) xxClick to expand...



haha i'd laugh if it was a boy and had a teeny one bless lol, i just can't wait to find out:wohoo::wohoo: every time i come out from a scan i'm smiling like a chesire cat. after this scan i dont have one until 15th april :( i heard the heartbeat last night it was so lovely.


i'm eating everything atm i feel like a right fatty lol i have my appetite back as normal apart from when i open the fridge i heave :( but i love cheese,mash potato, and i really really want eggy soldiers but ash said not because the egg isn't cooked properly. 


hows everyone coping with their cravings??? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## Magik204

Morning Ladies How are we all today, Im quite lucky only got 4 weeks till my scan and hopefully here Jelly Beans Heat Beat 2morrow with a bit of Luck xx


----------



## sammynashley

Magik204 said:


> Morning Ladies How are we all today, Im quite lucky only got 4 weeks till my scan and hopefully here Jelly Beans Heat Beat 2morrow with a bit of Luck xx


morning magik, i bet you cant wait until your scan, are you going to find out what your having?? you should be able to pick up the heartbeat tomorrow they found mine at 14weeks at the docters x




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhhh im so loving cheese sandwiches atm :)

with saladcream and salad mmmmmm yummy iv got that for lunch today with 2 apples and an orange mmmm hahaha im loving eating just cant eat chinese or idian or anything big..gotter be small and nibberly :)

mmm applleeeeeee :) 

hows everyone this bright and sunny day? im stuck at work looking out the wondow like some special needs child not allowed to go out side lol

ello bea and sammy :) xx


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> ohhhh im so loving cheese sandwiches atm :)
> 
> with saladcream and salad mmmmmm yummy iv got that for lunch today with 2 apples and an orange mmmm hahaha im loving eating just cant eat chinese or idian or anything big..gotter big small and nibberly :)
> 
> mmm applleeeeeee :)
> 
> hows everyone this bright and sunny day? im stuck at work looking out the wondow like some special needs child not allowed to go out side lol


hahaha:haha: least your not licking the windows lol, i'm at home laying on the sofa thinking about doing some house work. it's a lovely day, some lunatic yesterday said its meant to snow next week!! that cant be possible surely??


omg i'm loving chinese atm egg fried rice yum yum :) i'm loving fruit too. does anyone know what happens at the 16week midwife appointment??? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

> hahaha:haha: least your not licking the windows lol, i'm at home laying on the sofa thinking about doing some house work. it's a lovely day, some lunatic yesterday said its meant to snow next week!! that cant be possible surely??
> 
> 
> omg i'm loving chinese atm egg fried rice yum yum :) i'm loving fruit too. does anyone know what happens at the 16week midwife appointment???
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

how you know im not licking the windows? lol 

id love to be at home windows open music playin and cleaning my house..so would love that :p 

you got any plans for today? 

16 weeks check up is just what it says hun..check babies heartbeat check our protein levels blood results and just generaly check us over...our weight heartbeat blood preasure that kind of thing :)

cant wait to hear baby heartbeat :)


----------



## sammynashley

lol i'm just guessing your not licking them, if you wanna thats up to you haha.


i'm not doing anything today ash is at work, i'm broke until payday. so thought i'd have a tidy up indoors. do you have any plans apart from work??

my midwife probably won't do anything like that she forgets what she's doing most of the time and isn't that helpfull. my appointment should of been tomorrow but she cancelled until next wed.

i felt baby move last night it was soooo weird lol felt like i had someone poking me from the inside. really strange. 

is pete going with you to the midwife? 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## Magik204

He he yer kinda excited and kinda worried to, Other half cant come so gotta go on my own, Will hopefully be recording on mobile if jelly bean is detected xxx 

I got Tuna and crisp sandwiches today mmmm 

and loving sainsburys thin base ham and pineapple pizzas as its not to heavy xx


----------



## sammynashley

what are you worried about magik?? ash won't be coming to my next midwife appointment his work are arseholes :) but he's coming to the gender scan next week. i never thought about recording it on a mobile :) 

are you finding out the sex at your next scan?? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies!!!!

hope you're all okay, am feeling very happy today for some weird reason...probably because I have so much to be happy about!

Am sat at work smiling away becasue I've just handed in a big piece of work that's been hanging over me, plus have got lots of little bits done, hence the reason I've not posted yet today. And...I'm 16 weeks on thurs! I get to hear the heart beat a week tomorrow, only 4 weeks til monkey is half cooked, I go away for a romantic weekend on 9th April, then it's my scan and wedding anniversary on 12th april! 

Life is GOOOOD :) :) :)


----------



## Magik204

sammynashley said:


> what are you worried about magik?? ash won't be coming to my next midwife appointment his work are arseholes :) but he's coming to the gender scan next week. i never thought about recording it on a mobile :)
> 
> are you finding out the sex at your next scan??
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

not sure hun i think so but at 1 point OH didnt want to so will see on the day i think we possibly will xx


----------



## sammynashley

awww, do you mind what your having?? i have my gender scan next tuesday and im so excited i could do cartwheels if i actually knew how to do them haha.


has anyone still got their morning sickness???


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## Magik204

sammynashley said:


> awww, do you mind what your having?? i have my gender scan next tuesday and im so excited i could do cartwheels if i actually knew how to do them haha.
> 
> 
> has anyone still got their morning sickness???
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


Dunno as long its ok i think i'll be ok, still not feeling pregnant and that yet not sure its sunk in and im treated as how i always was at work so just take everyday it comes really. 

Ive got hyperemesis so been in and out of hospital all the way through so glad its kinda settled down but still being sick morning and evenings but has definitely calmed down xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> hey ladies!!!!
> 
> hope you're all okay, am feeling very happy today for some weird reason...probably because I have so much to be happy about!
> 
> Am sat at work smiling away becasue I've just handed in a big piece of work that's been hanging over me, plus have got lots of little bits done, hence the reason I've not posted yet today. And...I'm 16 weeks on thurs! I get to hear the heart beat a week tomorrow, only 4 weeks til monkey is half cooked, I go away for a romantic weekend on 9th April, then it's my scan and wedding anniversary on 12th april!
> 
> Life is GOOOOD :) :) :)


wooohooo life is good indeed sarah :)

the day you go away for your romantic weekend the 9th ...is the day i find out what little baby is :) so all good days for both woohooo xx

glad work is less stressful for you hun..nothing like going to work getting pissed off all day xxxx


bea hun..not long now hun...sorry your still feeling no that pregnant i think your just worried is all...your still being sick or feeling sick so thats a good sign...im sure everything is fine and soon your worries will be gone :) xx


----------



## sammynashley

Magik204 said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> awww, do you mind what your having?? i have my gender scan next tuesday and im so excited i could do cartwheels if i actually knew how to do them haha.
> 
> 
> has anyone still got their morning sickness???
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> 
> Dunno as long its ok i think i'll be ok, still not feeling pregnant and that yet not sure its sunk in and im treated as how i always was at work so just take everyday it comes really.
> 
> Ive got hyperemesis so been in and out of hospital all the way through so glad its kinda settled down but still being sick morning and evenings but has definitely calmed down xxClick to expand...


i don't feel pregnant all the time hun, certain days i have to get my doppler out and check baby is still beating away. i wish i was treated as normal at work, i'm treated stupidly everyone is too over cautious. i hate it, i like being indepedant.


least your hyperemesis is settling down. i still have my sickess every other day the severity of it seems to be gettig worse tho. 

i'm sure whe you got to the midwife and scan everything will be ok hun 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

has anyone thought bout kinda birth they want to have?


----------



## Magik204

No Where near yet


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> has anyone thought bout kinda birth they want to have?

i thought about having awater birth they are meant to be calming, but i have to go 15miles away to a birth center and i don't think they can give epidurals so thik it will just be a normal hospital birth, have you thought about your birth hun??




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

well i thought bout bath birth aswell but reading up on it..its ok to have one but not recommended on your first pregnancy.


but i just think normal birth with gas and air..maybe second pregnancy ill have a bath birth :)


are you going to breast feed?


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> well i thought bout bath birth aswell but reading up on it..its ok to have one but not recommended on your first pregnancy.
> 
> 
> but i just think normal birth with gas and air..maybe second pregnancy ill have a bath birth :)
> 
> 
> are you going to breast feed?

yeah thats what i thought cos then atleast for you first if anything does go wrong your in the right place, i'm not having a epidural unless i really have to or have a c-section.


yeah i'm planning on breast feeding, but the rate my boobs are growing i think i may suffocate the:baby: haha :S have you thought about feeding? 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

> yeah thats what i thought cos then atleast for you first if anything does go wrong your in the right place, i'm not having a epidural unless i really have to or have a c-section.
> 
> 
> yeah i'm planning on breast feeding, but the rate my boobs are growing i think i may suffocate the:baby: haha :S have you thought about feeding?

hahahaa yeah i think suffocating pete is bad enough let alone the baby as well lolol

yeah im definatly going to beast feed..giving baby the best start is a must..how long do you think you will breast feed up to though sam?

talking to pete and he thinkgs up till bout 2 years old..im like oh right because i forgot you got breast and will be doing it all night morning day ect lolol but thinking bout it its prob best bout a year or so?? whats you think?


----------



## sammynashley

lol i'm not really sure how long until, i spoke to my friend the other day and she breast feed and her health visitor was susprised she was still breastfeeding but her little one is only 4months old aparently alot of people only do it for the first couple of months.

i thought about breast feeding until teething the giving a bottle but express breast milk and use that instead of formula. i've heard babies on breast milk feed alot more that babies on formula not sure how true that is tho?? 

bet petes gutted he won't have boobies to play wth for a little while i know ash is lol bless 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## Magik204

There was a thing on tv the other day, this mum was still breast feeding her 5 year old


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha sam he will find away he always does..if anything he willl get it in my sleep thats always the way sneaky grope as he says lol :)

4 months old jeazz..i no ill be feeeding baby longer than that..the longer the better apparently..as its the best feed for baby..

bea - 5 years old wow that be like that comedy programme cant think of the name when he brings hes girlfriend home for dinner mans about in hes late 30s and says to hes mum can i eat now and lays down on hes mum and sucks on her breast for milk lol thats just wrong ill be like ermmm 30 years olf what you doing ...im going you freak hahaha

but im thinking bout 2 the lateist..depends on how baby gets on i supose? :)


----------



## babydeabreu

bea - hun big cuddles for you..you seem bit down...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

how you all feeling today girls? :)

im feeling very tired zzzzzz:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: would love to go home and sleep :coffee:


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun,

im alright i guess feeling a bit down :( have money issues atm.
how are you feeling today? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hey hun,
> 
> im alright i guess feeling a bit down :( have money issues atm.
> how are you feeling today?
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

awwww everything ok hun :hugs::hugs: we all have them months when we are having money troubles. not nice when it happends...:nope:

you and ash ok though? xx


----------



## 3boys

sammynashley said:


> i thought about breast feeding until teething the giving a bottle but express breast milk and use that instead of formula. i've heard babies on breast milk feed alot more that babies on formula not sure how true that is tho??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

yes breastfed babies feed alot more than bottle fed babies as breast milk is easier for them to digest than cows milk but at least you wont have to go downstairs and heat bottles!


----------



## sammynashley

lol trust me hun its not a month, i have 700quid to pay by june the 19th and i only work part time :( 250 gets taken a month. yeah me and ash are ok. hows you and pete hun? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

hey 3boys :)

your just a couple of days more than me..how you feeling?

you made a good point bout not having to go down stairs and heat up the bottle...infact its makes it so much easier just rolling out of bed and feeding baby than going all the way down stairs heatin bottle up waiting around for that is long in its self..

how long did you breast feed your boys uptill?


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> lol trust me hun its not a month, i have 700quid to pay by june the 19th and i only work part time :( 250 gets taken a month. yeah me and ash are ok. hows you and pete hun?
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png



awww could you not ask anyone to lend you some money and give it back in bits hun? 

im glad that you and ash are ok..things like this can make you argue for nothing. so thats the main thing long as you to are doing ok when things are hard. can you not ask the social for help? if you on part time then surely they can help towards rent babe? help is out there you just gotter ask :)

yeah me and pete are good thanks hun...hes working alot lately so not really seeing each other that much...so goner be a hard week for us both :) 

but hey i got you girls to keep me company :) 

pm if you need to sam x


----------



## sammynashley

hun i wish things where so simple believe me, i've had to run to my parents to ask for money and they are going to have a discussion over it. i wish it was for rent, it's a stupid fine i have to pay because i did something silly. least it be over in june. hopefully i get the sure start maternity grant. 


i hate it when you don't seem much of your other half it can leave you feeling crappy :hug: i have the puppy to keep me company/drive me nuts lol. 


have you been looking at prams or anything hun? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hun i wish things where so simple believe me, i've had to run to my parents to ask for money and they are going to have a discussion over it. i wish it was for rent, it's a stupid fine i have to pay because i did something silly. least it be over in june. hopefully i get the sure start maternity grant.
> i hate it when you don't seem much of your other half it can leave you feeling crappy :hug: i have the puppy to keep me company/drive me nuts lol.
> have you been looking at prams or anything hun?


oh jeazz one of them bill..i hate it when a bill creeps up on you..i hope you parents can help you hun :) when does our maternity grant thing kick in? how we go bout getting it? more money yes please lol :)

yeah i hate it to when hes always busy..i start thinking things that aint even there lol thankfuly petes a great understanding guy and is there for me when i have my worst moments lol 

hes a police officer so he works long hard hours and not just that he has to travel by train because its to far and expensive by car. so time he gets in eats dinner sorts hes car forums out hes dead tired....then he does the same again the next day...i hate seeing him work so hard but hey the least i can do is cook him some food and wash hes clothes..less stress the better for him :)

thats why when hes got weekends off its just us which hes got this weekend off and i cant wait hehehe feel like a big kid :) 

xx


----------



## 3boys

babydeabreu said:


> hey 3boys :)
> 
> your just a couple of days more than me..how you feeling?
> 
> you made a good point bout not having to go down stairs and heat up the bottle...infact its makes it so much easier just rolling out of bed and feeding baby than going all the way down stairs heatin bottle up waiting around for that is long in its self..
> 
> how long did you breast feed your boys uptill?

I only managed it for the first couple of weeks because of problems with my milk supply which is shocking as i have huge boobs but i will be trying again and hoping and praying it will work this time!


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> hun i wish things where so simple believe me, i've had to run to my parents to ask for money and they are going to have a discussion over it. i wish it was for rent, it's a stupid fine i have to pay because i did something silly. least it be over in june. hopefully i get the sure start maternity grant.
> i hate it when you don't seem much of your other half it can leave you feeling crappy :hug: i have the puppy to keep me company/drive me nuts lol.
> have you been looking at prams or anything hun?
> 
> 
> oh jeazz one of them bill..i hate it when a bill creeps up on you..i hope you parents can help you hun :) when does our maternity grant thing kick in? how we go bout getting it? more money yes please lol :)
> 
> yeah i hate it to when hes always busy..i start thinking things that aint even there lol thankfuly petes a great understanding guy and is there for me when i have my worst moments lol
> 
> hes a police officer so he works long hard hours and not just that he has to travel by train because its to far and expensive by car. so time he gets in eats dinner sorts hes car forums out hes dead tired....then he does the same again the next day...i hate seeing him work so hard but hey the least i can do is cook him some food and wash hes clothes..less stress the better for him :)
> 
> thats why when hes got weekends off its just us which hes got this weekend off and i cant wait hehehe feel like a big kid :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i'm not sure, i know the 500pound sure start grant you dont claim for until 29weeks and your midwife has to fill some of it in, not sure if we'll get it tho because we're working it's mostly for people on income support. i'm still gunna try theres no harm in asking. i know we definatly get our h.i.p grant which is 190pound not sure when you send off for that one tho. might look into it :)



i'd hate ash to work so far away well he does lol but the hours, he's a mechanic so finishes at 5.30 the best thing i love about when he comes home is he smells of oil and petrol :) 

have you seen any prams you like yet??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha oil and petrol..are you some kind of freak or what? lolol 

sorry you keep asking bout prams haha nah i havent seen anyone i like..well anyone i can aford anywayz lol 


3-boys - sorry i just noticed im going mad your 27weeks alot futher than me hahaha is it normal for your milk to stop then? can that happen to all of us? hope everything has been ok with you :)


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies. How's everyone today? I'm distressed today (god I feel like I have two personalities at the moment!)

I weighed myself this morning and have put on 14lbs in total! That's awful! :(


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> hahaha oil and petrol..are you some kind of freak or what? lolol
> 
> sorry you keep asking bout prams haha nah i havent seen anyone i like..well anyone i can aford anywayz lol
> 
> 
> 3-boys - sorry i just noticed im going mad your 27weeks alot futher than me hahaha is it normal for your milk to stop then? can that happen to all of us? hope everything has been ok with you :)


haha thanks hun, na i'm not a freak just i like the smell it's like the manly smell hehe :wacko: 

i've looked at loads of prams only have a limit of £250 maybe push it to £300 lol not sure what to look at tho they all look the same to me



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

hiya sarah...look at it this way hunn..you have baby growing inside and baby alone can make you put on weight..try not to be so stressed bout it :) ..babies only goner grow and we all only goner get bigger and heavier. look at it from the boog side hun..i dont weight my self because thats like putting your hand in the fire knowing your goner get burnt. i no i have put on weight but im pregnant and theres nothing i can do bout the weight untill baby is born. 

try not to be so sad hun...im sure you look lovely..big hugssss xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

> haha thanks hun, na i'm not a freak just i like the smell it's like the manly smell hehe :wacko:
> 
> i've looked at loads of prams only have a limit of £250 maybe push it to £300 lol not sure what to look at tho they all look the same to me
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png



hahaha no manly smell is sweat/beow testosterone not petrol..admit it your a freak lol joke hun :)


thats my point bout the prams there like silly money..ill keep looking till i find a good deal :)


----------



## sammynashley

haha i'm not a freak lol i'll go cry in the corner while you lick windows at work hehehe :D 
if ash stinks of BO it's straight to the shower no kisses nothing lol.


i have my heart set on 2 prams they are both around the £270 mark and they come with car eats which isn't bad, there just seems so many things to get and 5months to get everything lol. even with names i haven't got a clue.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## 3boys

babydeabreu said:


> 3-boys - sorry i just noticed im going mad your 27weeks alot futher than me hahaha is it normal for your milk to stop then? can that happen to all of us? hope everything has been ok with you :)

I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think it happens all that often.


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> haha i'm not a freak lol i'll go cry in the corner while you lick windows at work hehehe :D
> if ash stinks of BO it's straight to the shower no kisses nothing lol.
> 
> 
> i have my heart set on 2 prams they are both around the £270 mark and they come with car eats which isn't bad, there just seems so many things to get and 5months to get everything lol. even with names i haven't got a clue.
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

hahaha at licking windows..shhuuushh u not meant to say anything lolol 

where did you see the deal £270 for pram and car seat? i want that deal lol gimmy gimmy i promise i want call you a freak again lol :)

we got names sorted just living arrangments and baby stuff i havent yet..5 months to go..come 1 month we will be rushing around like its the 24th of december to get presents lol xx


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> haha i'm not a freak lol i'll go cry in the corner while you lick windows at work hehehe :D
> if ash stinks of BO it's straight to the shower no kisses nothing lol.
> 
> 
> i have my heart set on 2 prams they are both around the £270 mark and they come with car eats which isn't bad, there just seems so many things to get and 5months to get everything lol. even with names i haven't got a clue.
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> hahaha at licking windows..shhuuushh u not meant to say anything lolol
> 
> where did you see the deal £270 for pram and car seat? i want that deal lol gimmy gimmy i promise i want call you a freak again lol :)
> 
> we got names sorted just living arrangments and baby stuff i havent yet..5 months to go..come 1 month we will be rushing around like its the 24th of december to get presents lol xxClick to expand...

lol the website i saw it on was www.preciouslittleone.com its a massive shop near lincolnshire. and they got goo prices on things just when you look at the prams have a look proper because they do deals for the whole package which would be like £500 or you can just get them pram and car seat for £260.

i saw the pram i wanted in babies r us and they wanted 350 on its own and to buy the car seat seperate and went on that website and they had it for £270 with car seat it's madness.

i'm hoping to get everything set up before baby comes along. i'll still be running around on my due date buying things i reckon lol. least i'll know what colours to buy after next week yaaaay:D


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

> lol the website i saw it on was www.preciouslittleone.com its a massive shop near lincolnshire. and they got goo prices on things just when you look at the prams have a look proper because they do deals for the whole package which would be like £500 or you can just get them pram and car seat for £260.
> 
> i saw the pram i wanted in babies r us and they wanted 350 on its own and to buy the car seat seperate and went on that website and they had it for £270 with car seat it's madness.
> 
> i'm hoping to get everything set up before baby comes along. i'll still be running around on my due date buying things i reckon lol. least i'll know what colours to buy after next week yaaaay:D
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

ohh look at you because you got you "cheater paid" scan next week trying to rub it in lol well mines in a month so ner ner hahaha i bet your so excited though hun not long to go..come this time next week you'll know :OP :happydance:


thanks for the website ill look at that now :) i think when we know what baby is we will be going crazy shopping for baby

when do most people have baby showers? are you having one? can i come? lol


----------



## babydeabreu

3boys said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 3-boys - sorry i just noticed im going mad your 27weeks alot futher than me hahaha is it normal for your milk to stop then? can that happen to all of us? hope everything has been ok with you :)
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think it happens all that often.Click to expand...

i bet after having 3 boys your looking forward to having a girl :) :happydance:


----------



## sammywhammy

babydeabreu said:


> lol the website i saw it on was www.preciouslittleone.com its a massive shop near lincolnshire. and they got goo prices on things just when you look at the prams have a look proper because they do deals for the whole package which would be like £500 or you can just get them pram and car seat for £260.
> 
> i saw the pram i wanted in babies r us and they wanted 350 on its own and to buy the car seat seperate and went on that website and they had it for £270 with car seat it's madness.
> 
> i'm hoping to get everything set up before baby comes along. i'll still be running around on my due date buying things i reckon lol. least i'll know what colours to buy after next week yaaaay:D
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png
> 
> ohh look at you because you got you "cheater paid" scan next week trying to rub it in lol well mines in a month so ner ner hahaha i bet your so excited though hun not long to go..come this time next week you'll know :OP :happydance:
> 
> 
> thanks for the website ill look at that now :) i think when we know what baby is we will be going crazy shopping for baby
> 
> when do most people have baby showers? are you having one? can i come? lolClick to expand...

haha sorry hun, i don't mean to rub it in i'm just really excited but then really scared incase somethings wrong :S i heard the heartbeat the other night so everything should be ok just worry it's not. 

you get your 20week scan before me!! mines not until 22weeks lol stupid hospital. i'll be massive by then i reckon lol.

i don't know about baby showers i've never been to one lol sad lonely me haha. i won't be having one. we have this family thing a week after baby is born they throw a massive party and everyone gets pissed and theres lots of food. are you thinking about doing a baby shower?? 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sammywhammy

sorry hun its sammy on a different accout that signed in automatically :S strange i lost the password to this one hmmm


----------



## sammynashley

sammywhammy said:


> sorry hun its sammy on a different accout that signed in automatically :S strange i lost the password to this one hmmm

helllooooooooooo i'm on my normal account now :)


----------



## babydeabreu

eh? scratch my head!!!:headspin::bike::tease: lol

sam you no what hun i just saw sammy and though i was talking to you anywayz lol haha:dohh::dohh:


----------



## 3boys

babydeabreu said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 3-boys - sorry i just noticed im going mad your 27weeks alot futher than me hahaha is it normal for your milk to stop then? can that happen to all of us? hope everything has been ok with you :)
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think it happens all that often.Click to expand...
> 
> i bet after having 3 boys your looking forward to having a girl :) :happydance:Click to expand...

Its like having my first baby all over again! I just hope the next 3 months pass quickly! My hubby keeps saying "you know you can dress her in colours other than pink" but i'm not listening. I'll probably be sick of pink myself by the time she comes! lol. are you going to find out what you are having?


----------



## babydeabreu

> Its like having my first baby all over again! I just hope the next 3 months pass quickly! My hubby keeps saying "you know you can dress her in colours other than pink" but i'm not listening. I'll probably be sick of pink myself by the time she comes! lol. are you going to find out what you are having?

ahh thats sweet..but i think its going to be so nice for you..being able to dress her up in pretty clothes instead of boys clothes..and doing girly things..its going to be lovely for you :)

yeah we are going to find out...we wasnt going to but after seeing the first scan we definatly decided to find out if bubba is a little boy/girl. :)


----------



## babydeabreu

goooooooooooood morning girlies..how are we all today :)

bea - you feeling any better?

sarah - have you knocked that lady out at your work yet? lol 

cla - where are you havent seen you in ages :)

sam - which name will you be today lol?

well im looking forward to lunch times because im hungry seems im getting my appetite back :) 

hope you all have agrooovy day xx


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> goooooooooooood morning girlies..how are we all today :)
> 
> bea - you feeling any better?
> 
> hope you all have agrooovy day xx

Not feeling to bad still quite low and sick today just feel all my energy has been zapped xx

Howz all of you xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

> Not feeling to bad still quite low and sick today just feel all my energy has been zapped xx
> 
> Howz all of you xxx


ahhh sorry to hear than bea..not the nicest of ways to feel. have you been relaxing these last couple of days sweet? not been working ect? i find when i feel drained relaxing to music and just chilling out does me the world of good. :hugs:


xxx


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies! Nope - not knocked her out, don't feel the need to anymore.

Am 16 weeks today! Woohoo! 4 weeks today and monkey is half cooked! :)

xx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh thats good sar :)

16weeks wooohoooo dont you think its going quick hun? feels like it was only yesterday i was 4 weeks.. how bump coming along :) xx

for some reason i feel uncomfortable walking round my work place with out my coat on...just the bump is so noticable and i work with 99% male. there just childish and always love to joke about.theres literally there 3 woman in the whole on my work place.

does anyone else feel this way or am i just being silly?


----------



## sjminimac

You're being silly - be proud!

My bump is coming on nicely, although baby is just pushing my padding our so look about 6 months gone! Never thought I'd be more pelased the BIGGER I got! heheh....


----------



## babydeabreu

oh im am proud hun totally the same as you the bigger i get the happier i feel...

but not everyone knows im pregnant and boys are just knobs that love to joke commence...i get so irrated at the moment so easily makes me wana scream shut up you stupid boy lol

i duno maybe im just being paro but i hate it when boys come up to me at work asking silly questions....and i just cant be bovered to answer them cos there just so annoying lol they feel the need to touch my bump then im like dont touch me...so then im like a right hormonal pregnant woman to them and then they gooo awwww keep away shes hormonal shes pregnant lol id ruther keep my coat on to keep the peace lol


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun, i'm on my normal name today :) 

i'm now 16weeks!!!!!! yay me lol 
i got a present from work yesterday my maternity uniform and it's soooo sexy haha not. if ash ever pulls me wear this it'd be a miracle,

how you feeling today hun?


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hey hun, i'm on my normal name today :)
> 
> i'm now 16weeks!!!!!! yay me lol
> i got a present from work yesterday my maternity uniform and it's soooo sexy haha not. if ash ever pulls me wear this it'd be a miracle,
> 
> how you feeling today hun?
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

ohh you and sarah are the same both 16weeks today :)

iv got to days to go..then im in you boat woohooo lol 

whats the uniform like? is it very shexieee lol 

im feeling good hun..i keep feeling baby movements inside i no its baby moving its like something touching you from the inside it feels so amazing.

are you having any feeling of movement yet? i just texted pete telling him and he text back i want to feel i want to feel..hahahaa you cant shame lol :)


----------



## sammynashley

haha, it looks like a black pull on sack lol, i've had to roll the skirt up because it's past my knees, talk about looking like a dinner lady lol.

i can't believe it's for months already. it's going so quick soon we'll be typing away as our waters break haha. 

yeah i've been feeling baby move the last couple days. it feels pretty weird sometimes it like theres a finger poking me from the inside lol that didn't sound too good, it could be a while before pete feel baby kick bet his really excited. 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> haha, it looks like a black pull on sack lol, i've had to roll the skirt up because it's past my knees, talk about looking like a dinner lady lol.
> 
> i can't believe it's for months already. it's going so quick soon we'll be typing away as our waters break haha.
> 
> yeah i've been feeling baby move the last couple days. it feels pretty weird sometimes it like theres a finger poking me from the inside lol that didn't sound too good, it could be a while before pete feel baby kick bet his really excited.
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


poking you from the inside are we talking bout the same thing still? lol :haha:

yeah i know what you mean though..its a strange but good feeling..can you imagen when it really starts to move and kicks? thats going to be so Serial and wicked..yeah petes so excited he keeps going not long now..i cant believe theres a baby in there an actual baby in there my son..hes in there lol hes well excited its real nice to see :)

x


----------



## sammynashley

haha yeah i thinkso lol.


aww that's really sweet, do you think it's a boy then?? i cant wait till tuesday god it's driving me nuts lol i keep thinking about it. i have to leave for work in 15mins i really don't wanna go i feel really sicky and dead today :( oh well need the money big time 




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> haha yeah i thinkso lol.
> 
> 
> aww that's really sweet, do you think it's a boy then?? i cant wait till tuesday god it's driving me nuts lol i keep thinking about it. i have to leave for work in 15mins i really don't wanna go i feel really sicky and dead today :( oh well need the money big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

yeah we think its definalty a boy..

im bet your doing ur own head in counting down the days to see baby..i wana see mine can i take your place? pretend im ur so i can see baby? lol 

why dont you stay home and talk to me its more fun lol dont worrie bout the bills we are going to win the lotto didnt you know? lol i wish :dohh:

i hope you have a great day in your shexie uniform...what time you finish?


----------



## sammynashley

haha, what would you do if you go for you scan and it's a little girly??
i reckon mines a girl we'll prob end up finding out i have a boy and you have a girl haha

i wish i could stay at home but i'd get in trouble at work :( least it will take my mine off next week. i don't finish until 6 and have to be nice to customers when i'm feeling crappy that should be fun!! what time do you finish work hun? 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> haha, what would you do if you go for you scan and it's a little girly??
> i reckon mines a girl we'll prob end up finding out i have a boy and you have a girl haha
> 
> i wish i could stay at home but i'd get in trouble at work :( least it will take my mine off next week. i don't finish until 6 and have to be nice to customers when i'm feeling crappy that should be fun!! what time do you finish work hun?
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

Yeah your probably right it maybe a girl..id be happy if baby is a girl...im happy to get either really..after trying for so long i feel blessed to get pregnant..i just got a feeling its a boy so who knows :)


finish at 6 only thats so lucky what you do 12.30 to 6? jeaz i do 8 till 5 and just like you have to smile to customers when you dont want to lol i sound like a right moany so and so lol

well have fun and maybe ill chat to you later :) xxx


----------



## Magik204

So whats new with everyone xx


----------



## babydeabreu

bea - me and you will be 16 weeks soon woohooo can you believe it :) 

im feeling baby moving around today xx

whens your appointment wiv mw again?


----------



## Magik204

I have felt flutters but havent but not sure if its baby or not. I had midwife yesterday for bloods ect and herd babys heart beat and she found it first time with no difficulty which is good.. 16 weeks Saturday seems to be going so slowly xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> I have felt flutters but havent but not sure if its baby or not. I had midwife yesterday for bloods ect and herd babys heart beat and she found it first time with no difficulty which is good.. 16 weeks Saturday seems to be going so slowly xx

oh wicked i though it was today or frieday :doh: 

how did it go yesterday..was you excited and glad you went? i cant wait to hear babies heart beat :)

i bet you felt alot better once you heard heartbeat and that baby is still there :)

mines next thursday which is agggges away...i got such a busy week next week...

tuesday im working then going out with friends for dinner wednesday im working then going out with mum for dinner(pre mothers day dinner) thursday iv got baby check up with mw and then friday im going to telford till sunday for a car show.....come monday im going to be nackered :)

2days isnt that long hun...come saturday will be 16weeks :) xx


----------



## Magik204

You into car shows aswell hun, I think ive felt more today felt like someone clicking there fingers in my left side xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

well my other half has hes own forum and has as sick done up passat so we go to carshows all the time to compete and promote hes forum..the car season is just starting and theres abig show starting next weekend up in telford. are you in to cars hun? 

yeah thats what it was like yesterday little flutters! but now its like total movement like you can actually feel baby moving around :)


----------



## Magik204

Yer im a girl racer, hun we have an audi quattro, and a sensible diesel rover lol but still got 2 subs in which are going to have to go to make room for the buggy. Which Forum is that hun..


----------



## sjminimac

I can feel baby nearly all the time, like a little swimmer! Is that possible? Is my baby busting some moves inside me?????


----------



## babydeabreu

> Yer im a girl racer, hun we have an audi quattro, and a sensible diesel rover lol but still got 2 subs in which are going to have to go to make room for the buggy. Which Forum is that hun..

oh cool..do you go on car forums then hun? petes forum is mainly for german cars like audi,mercs,bmw ect its called autobahn25.com but i think you have to join up to look at it :)



> I can feel baby nearly all the time, like a little swimmer! Is that possible? Is my baby busting some moves inside me?????

yay sarah thats whats its like..you can feel baby like he is actually moving up and down like hes swimming :) 

hes legs and arms and growing so yeah hes probably telling you to make some room for him/her hehe :)


----------



## Magik204

Yer hun think my other half may be part of it as he has always had BMW's
xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Yer hun think my other half may be part of it as he has always had BMW's
> xxx

can you imagen if he is and our other halfs actually know each other lol xxx


----------



## Magik204

Will be so odd, I have joined up now to maybe we can strole along this time next year together with our Bubs xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Will be so odd, I have joined up now to maybe we can strole along this time next year together with our Bubs xxxx

hahha have you...im not on there but my hubby is obviously hes "bigpete"

whats your user name so i know to tell him who u r :) xx

you could put a thread up with a picture of your car too xx


----------



## Magik204

Same user name hun, cars nothing special now calming down although Phil hasn't cars this cars that lol nothing bout saving for baby stuff just glad I got a 800 pushchair and all accessory for 100 that's one of big buys out if way x x x


----------



## Magik204

Where are all the girlies and their bumps today xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey bea im here hun :) 

just not feeling very chatty today..feeling kinda low and sleepy :(

how you been? you having a nice day? x


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies, am here! :)

Have you read my thread about baby? xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Hey ladies, am here! :)
> 
> Have you read my thread about baby? xxx

 hey sarah..no everything ok? :shrug:


----------



## sjminimac

yep - think I had my first kick today! :) :) :)

Nothing since though, just squiggly movements xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> yep - think I had my first kick today! :) :) :)
> 
> Nothing since though, just squiggly movements xxx

ohhhh wicked how wonderful...woohoooo congrats you got kicked today hehe :) xxx


----------



## Magik204

Argh sarah thats gret news, Lyns ive been feeling that alot recently. Im not to bad today went to work being ill and have been ill for most of the day just waiting to leave off so i can go home have shower and go to bed. xxx :(


----------



## bklove

:saywhat: You guys are really feeling movement already? How exciting and i'm jealous, lol. Come on baby you need to bust a move to! 

Went to the dr's yesterday, and she just took blood and urine and found the hb. She did that on the first try this time so that was cool but I was so expecting to see the baby, but sike, not till April :pop: 

anyshoes, hope you ladies are cool. I'm pages behind as usual but it seems like everyone is doing well.


----------



## babydeabreu

morning ladies..are we all enjoying this lovely sunday morning? i just thought to quickly come on and see how you girl are doing? :)

bea - hope your feeling alot better than last week...glad that you went home and relaxed hope that it helped you out in the long run :)

bonjour bklove nice to see your still alive lol i bet it was nice to hear baby hear beat :) what else happened when you went ot see midwife? iv got my appointment on thursday and i cant wait woohooo roll on roll on :) yeah iv felt baby move a couple of times...no kick yet but i o its movement as it come more and more as the days go on :) 

sam im so jealous that you got your scan soon to see what baby is..i bet your sitting by the clock counting the hours lol 

hope you ladies enjoy your day and if like me have a lovely roast dinner :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

iv just found out that claire known as "cla" lost her baby on saturday...i dont no if she wants me to say this but im so deverstated for her i want her to know we are all here for her...and hope she keeps coming in here to say hi :)

claire if you ever want to talk please pm im always here..like i said we have been talking for sooo long now id really miss chattin to you.. hope you and keith are both ok..thinking of you both...please keep intouch :hugs::friends:

:hugs: :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::dust::dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## sammynashley

sorry to hear the news claire my thoughts are with you and your OH :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Oh no, Claire hun, I'm sooo sorry for your loss. Please keep in touch when you feel you're able to xxxx


----------



## Magik204

Oh Claire im so so sorry My thoughts are with you and us girlies are always here for you. All our Love and Hugs XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cla

I have just seen all your messages it made me cry. I can't wait to see your scan pics and what you are having. And I can laugh at you when you can't move with your big big bumps. Hopefully I won't be that far behind you lot. 
Give your bumps a rub from me xxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

Bless You hun, keep ya chin up i know its hard at this time but you have to be strong Us Girlies are all here for you xxxxxx Love To You Both xxxxxx


----------



## bklove

lots of love and hugs to you cla. How are you doing?


----------



## babydeabreu

morning ladies how we all doing to day? 

claire bear i really do hope you jump back in bed and get right back behind us. that way i can still poke you in the head with my bump to make sure to no what your not missing lol you are a great girl and very strong and i really hope u make sure keith jumps you in the sack to get you pregnant again :)

you wana chat cry moan shout cream you know where i am sweet ok?? and i mean it :) biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugss........... opps sorry didnt mean to squeeeeeeeze you to hard lol xx

everyone give claire and death squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze lol x


----------



## cla

Thank you to everybody. I'm so glad I found this site as I would never of spoken to you lovely ladys. We have got to be possitive I don't want to get any of you ladys down with what as happened to me.
I will have to warn Keith once iam up the duff again he won't be touching me again for 9months lol:dohh:


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies how is everyone feeling today??

i have my gender scan tomorrow:) :happydance: 


cla- hope you ok hun and as lyndsy said have a big squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!!!!!!!!!




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

> Thank you to everybody. I'm so glad I found this site as I would never of spoken to you lovely ladys. We have got to be possitive I don't want to get any of you ladys down with what as happened to me.
> I will have to warn Keith once iam up the duff again he won't be touching me again for 9months lol


well im glad you found this sight too claire..been nice chattin to you for so long..its nice to know your trying to stay strong i no how hard it was having a mc 3 years ago but boy am i glad you got rian..he will keep you busy :) as for keith touching you he can touch but just no sex lol girls gotter get some loving stilll even if she is pregnant :wink: :) xx as it says on my sig - hurry up claire im waiting lol xxx




sammynashley said:


> hey ladies how is everyone feeling today??
> 
> i have my gender scan tomorrow:) :happydance:
> 
> 
> cla- hope you ok hun and as lyndsy said have a big squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png



ello sammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm its a boy its a boy im telling you its a boy lol

what time is it hun? 

boy boy boy boy boy lol :OP




is anyone else getting strong cramps in your lower bit? im getting on and off bad pains like period cramps....is anyone else getting this?? :(


----------



## Magik204

Morning Claire Big Squeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Hope everybody is ok today 

Bet your excited sammy, mines not till 29th 

xxx


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> Thank you to everybody. I'm so glad I found this site as I would never of spoken to you lovely ladys. We have got to be possitive I don't want to get any of you ladys down with what as happened to me.
> I will have to warn Keith once iam up the duff again he won't be touching me again for 9months lol
> 
> 
> well im glad you found this sight too claire..been nice chattin to you for so long..its nice to know your trying to stay strong i no how hard it was having a mc 3 years ago but boy am i glad you got rian..he will keep you busy :) as for keith touching you he can touch but just no sex lol girls gotter get some loving stilll even if she is pregnant :wink: :) xx as it says on my sig - hurry up claire im waiting lol xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how is everyone feeling today??
> 
> i have my gender scan tomorrow:) :happydance:
> 
> 
> cla- hope you ok hun and as lyndsy said have a big squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.pngClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ello sammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm its a boy its a boy im telling you its a boy lol
> 
> what time is it hun?
> 
> boy boy boy boy boy lol :OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone else getting strong cramps in your lower bit? im getting on and off bad pains like period cramps....is anyone else getting this?? :(Click to expand...



hahaha, it's a girly lol even if it's a boy it'll be dressed as a girl hahaha no i'm only joking, i just wanna know now :( i happy aslong as baby is ok. the scan was at 1.40pm but they rang me this morning and said they had some problems with the sonographer he has a sickness bug so they asked if i could make it in the morning or they would have to cancel so i'm now have my appointment at 10.40am :):) 


i was so nervous last night because i've been having cramps on and off pretty low down. i've been having them for about 2/3days so thought i'd use my doppler and found munchkins heartbeat and the little bugger kept kicking the doppler so it kept banging in the headphones making me deaf lol. think the cramps are stretching pain because in the pregnancy
book i have the baby seems to have a growth spurt between 16-17 weeks.


magik- yeah i'm really excited. i wont be sleeping tonight it'll be like christmas when i was a child haha. my 20week scan isn't until 15th april tho :( but least i see baby between now and then xxx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## cla

Lynsey if you are concerned just give your midwife a call. Don't do what I did please. You might have a bit of a water infection or it might just me your little baby growing. Xxxxx


----------



## cla

Sammy good luck for tomorrow I can't wait to see your scan pics. 
So lynsey thinks it is a boy, what do you think


----------



## sammynashley

cla said:


> Sammy good luck for tomorrow I can't wait to see your scan pics.
> So lynsey thinks it is a boy, what do you think


thanks hun, i think it's a little girly, or well i hope so because i can't think of any boys names and all the names i hear are the common names, i want something a little different. i've had a girly feeling about the baby haven't even thought it could be a boy atall. so maybe my body is telling me something???



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks claire :) i think its the same as sam think the cramps are stretching pain ..if it gets worse then ill got a&e and get checked over :)

its just somtimes they come very strong like a periiod then go...so maybe it is stretching growth...?? 


sam - not long to go then..its a boy im tellin ya its a boy lol claire i think its a boy what do you think? 

squuueeeeeezeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)


----------



## cla

Has sammy put a new bump pic on.


----------



## sammynashley

cla said:


> Has sammy put a new bump pic on.

i haven't got any bump pics hun, but everyone says my bump is all at the front and low-ish. from behind i don't look pregnant until i turn round and it's like BAM!! lol 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> thanks claire :) i think its the same as sam think the cramps are stretching pain ..if it gets worse then ill got a&e and get checked over :)
> 
> its just somtimes they come very strong like a periiod then go...so maybe it is stretching growth...??
> 
> 
> sam - not long to go then..its a boy im tellin ya its a boy lol claire i think its a boy what do you think?
> 
> squuueeeeeezeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)



i know i have less than 24hours :) yaaaaaaaaay. i think yours is a little boy hun, how's your appetite is it back to normal?


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies!

Big hugs Claire, good to see you xxx

Lynsey - sounds like stretchign pains to me. Are you weeing more? remember I got rushed to hospital that tim for not knowing I had a water infection - go to your GP, ask them to do a dip test, they can do it over the counter hun.

Sammy - tomorrow? wow that's come round quick - am excited for you!

Bea - how's it goin sweetie? You feeling any better? 


Hugs to all :) xxx


----------



## Magik204

sjminimac said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Big hugs Claire, good to see you xxx
> 
> Lynsey - sounds like stretchign pains to me. Are you weeing more? remember I got rushed to hospital that tim for not knowing I had a water infection - go to your GP, ask them to do a dip test, they can do it over the counter hun.
> 
> Sammy - tomorrow? wow that's come round quick - am excited for you!
> 
> Bea - how's it goin sweetie? You feeling any better?
> 
> 
> Hugs to all :) xxx


Not to bad hun, still sickky and have heart burn. But otherwise ok just not feeling pregnant but starting to show we need to take some Bumpage Pictures and update xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

I updated mine in plus size bump pics and your bumps - am definitely showing now - feel massive!


----------



## sammynashley

yay i just put my first bump piccy up in the 'your bump' thread :D 




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks sarah...i think its just stretching pain...seem to come and go through out the day :) 

iv got my midwife appointment on thursday so i shall i ask her :) i cant wait to hear baby heart beat :)


sammmmy i havent seen this pictures of you before..you got anymore?

your looking bigg you got baby in there hehe :)


----------



## sammynashley

what like pics before i was pregnant? i can't fit in any of my old clothes :( 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

no pics of you now other than that one :) 

loving the mooocowww trousers lol very sheeexie hehe

and dont worrie i dont fit in to nothing now..im wearing a shirt and im bursting out like its3 sizes to small lol


----------



## sammynashley

hha na thats the only one i took. not doing any pics with my top rolld up have serious stretchies :( i love my pj's lol there from la senza woop lol. i just want a half decent looking bump now and i'll be happy :) i have to get ready for work :( ugg lol 




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

hun i have stretchies to so join the club lol i look like iv already had to child already thats how much iv got lol 

getting ready lucky you..iv been up since 6.45am been at work since bloody 7.50 oh yes isnt that just great lol 

well as pete says not for much longer now so shuuulup lol


----------



## babydeabreu

> Not to bad hun, still sickky and have heart burn. But otherwise ok just not feeling pregnant but starting to show we need to take some Bumpage Pictures and update xxxx

so good to hear your feeling better bea..atleast bump is showing so that a massive sign :) 

so im waiting on your pic? where is it show me show me i wana see lol :happydance:


----------



## Magik204

Will try and get picci tonight but im not as big as sammy but mind you i cant see past my boobs so you never know xxx


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> hun i have stretchies to so join the club lol i look like iv already had to child already thats how much iv got lol
> 
> getting ready lucky you..iv been up since 6.45am been at work since bloody 7.50 oh yes isnt that just great lol
> 
> well as pete says not for much longer now so shuuulup lol


i dont think i have 6.45 on my clock lol, i shouldn't be working today but i thought i'd do a bit of overtime so it'll take my mind off tomorrow and i get paid for it too, it's only 3 hours tho :S 

i don't know whats going on with my stretch marks they are only on one side in a group lol not spread out or on the other side. well i'm ready for work in my oh so sexy uniform :D 

how are you feeling hun??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

bea


> Will try and get picci tonight but im not as big as sammy but mind you i cant see past my boobs so you never know xxx

yay hurry im waiting lol im sure you are as big hun...if you the same in line as me an im as big then surely you are :) 


samm in her shexie uniform pic i bet it isnt that bad you just dont like it lol if its that bad take a piccy and show it to usss lol

i wish 6.45 wwasnt on my clock either but it is..and when baby is here im sure 2-3-4 oclock will be on there too lol 

gotter love the over time hun..our company has stopped doing it so all i get is my contract woohooo lets all go on holiday its that much lol

have a greeeeat 3 hours at work hun xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh and im feeling soo sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy i cant wait to get in and crash out on the sofa..i think pete can have toast tonight as i really feel drained and to tired to keep awake let allown coook ....bleesss starve him cos im tired...im sure he will be ok with it...well i hope :)

mmm toast for dinner bet hes goner be excited lol 

hope it is the baby growing and not any other problems....these cramp can be quite worrying :)


----------



## sammynashley

noooooooooooooooooooo i'm not showing my uniform off lol, i hate wearing it. only have 4 months left then i'm on maternity leave :happydance: 

do you know when your going on maternity leave hun?



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sjminimac

I'm exhausted (massively sleepy) too hun, it's baby having a growth spurt weeks 16-20.

Worry won't do you any good, keep smiling and be amazed when you get your growing pains and think why that's happening xxx


----------



## sammynashley

hun are the cramps just above your pubic bone??


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

not sure when it starts sam...depends on how i get on..if i get very tired and weak then ill leave other wize ill work right up till the end to get more money for us.....

thanks sarah im trying to enjoy it just hard when i had these kinda cramps when i had mc 3 years ago...i never got this far or had bump but it can still be stressful :)

sam yeah just above to the left and on the side....im sure its just baby growing :) xx


----------



## sammynashley

kk i tried doing that with my work but they would only let me work two weeks up2 my due date:(


i've been getting the exact same pains and cramps, i think it's just baby pushing our insides about ready for another growth spurt.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> kk i tried doing that with my work but they would only let me work two weeks up2 my due date:(
> 
> 
> i've been getting the exact same pains and cramps, i think it's just baby pushing our insides about ready for another growth spurt.
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png

well im not actually sure hun..i just havent spoke to my boss bout it that deeply to know lol im just telling him if i cant handle it ill starts my maternity.... if not ill keep working lol he can be an ass like that to me so its only fair i do the same :)

i hope it is growth and that baby is fine...ill put my mind at rest come thursday :) xx 

now get to work lol x


----------



## Magik204

So lynz we going to see bumps 2morrow off everyone xx


----------



## babydeabreu

bea - you bet hun lol ill post a pic up either tonight or tomorrow morning :)

EVERYONE UPDATES ON BUMPS PLEASEEEEE LETS SEE HOW BIG YOU ALL ARE :) 

I LOVE THIS WE CAN CALL IT "BUMPPIC DAY" XX


----------



## Magik204

Lol what are we like if i dont get on early Goodluck For the morning Sammy xxxxx


----------



## sammynashley

Magik204 said:


> Lol what are we like if i dont get on early Goodluck For the morning Sammy xxxxx

thanks hun, i'll update later with piccys and info :D :happydance:



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## cla

Good Luck sammy I hope you get your little girl xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

goood luck sam...xxx

i hope its a girl hun because i no thats what you want :) hurry up and get back xxx


----------



## sjminimac

Morning all, how exciting is it with the first of us going for a gender scan? I'm at midwife tomorrow morning so should hear monkey's heartbeat :) and then in 4 and a half weeks I'm at my gender scan! Woohoo!

xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Morning all, how exciting is it with the first of us going for a gender scan? I'm at midwife tomorrow morning so should hear monkey's heartbeat :) and then in 4 and a half weeks I'm at my gender scan! Woohoo!
> 
> xx

elllooo sarah :) how you feeling today? 

i bet sam is sooooo excited to find out...iv got my midwife appointment on thursday not long after you..then iv got my 20 week scan not long after you :)

whos next for there scan? 

- sam (today) 9th March 2010

-

-lynsey 9th April 2010

-

-


----------



## sjminimac

Mine's 12th April :)

A very exiting time for us - we're going away to a romantic hotel for 2 nights 9th and 10th, coming back 11th, weddign anniversary and scan on 12th :) :) :) :)


x


----------



## babydeabreu

whos next for there scan? 

- sam (today) 9th March 2010 and again???

-lynsey 9th April 2010

-Sarah 12 April 2010

-Bea ??



sarah you got one busy month coming up then..god so much to look forward to :) bet your really excited xx


----------



## Magik204

Mines the 29th March xxx I have got picci but cant upload till lunch time looks well podgey not bumpy :( xxx


----------



## cla

Where are all of these baby bumps


----------



## sjminimac

I'll post from home x


----------



## sjminimac

I feel podgy too Bea but someone at work just told me I have a lovely bump and it's all just at the front! :)


----------



## babydeabreu

whos next for there scan? 

- sam (today) 9th March 2010 and again???

- Bea 29th march

-lynsey 9th April 2010

-Sarah 12 April 2010




Claire we are coming we are coming lol i couldnt put a pic up last night i was to busy trying to get some sleep lol


----------



## babydeabreu

ok girls are you getting these pains? they seem to be coming on very strong today...like when you get a bad period pain all over and you need to lean forward to help it stop? iv been reading up on it and it keeps saying its baby growing and that it may cause some discomfort and stretching pains...i no im prob just being paro but im at work and i cant ring around so i though you girls maybe helpful.

are you getting pains if so what are they like??


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> ok girls are you getting these pains? they seem to be coming on very strong today...like when you get a bad period pain all over and you need to lean forward to help it stop? iv been reading up on it and it keeps saying its baby growing and that it may cause some discomfort and stretching pains...i no im prob just being paro but im at work and i cant ring around so i though you girls maybe helpful.
> 
> are you getting pains if so what are they like??

I have had the same pains hun for the last few weeks dont think its anything to worry about xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

did you bea..was they like period pains all over? like a pulling poking cramp feeling? did they come on strong on and off?


----------



## sjminimac

I am currently sat at my desk with a pulling poking cramping feeling - good description! It's just baby growing hun, we're all gonna get massive very shortly! (remember only 3/4 weeks til we're half cooked - that's a lot of growth between now and then) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> I am currently sat at my desk with a pulling poking cramping feeling - good description! It's just baby growing hun, we're all gonna get massive very shortly! (remember only 3/4 weeks til we're half cooked - that's a lot of growth between now and then) xx

its the only way it describs it all :) 

thank god your geting the same sarah im getting so worried bout having another mc..having period like systems it just so scary :hugs:

then lovely claire having mc its got me even more worried...i jsut dont want to lose this little bean :nope:

im so glad you know what im feeling sarah..thanks hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## cla

Lynsey you will be ok. When have you got your midwife appointment. Don't think about what happened with me It was just one of those things


----------



## Magik204

having a shit day had hospital on the phone not all good news my Triple test has came back with 1-100 chance of downs i now have to decide if i want to have the test with 1/2 to 1% of miscarridge but what if it has what then xxx


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry . I don't know much about this so I can't comment. How do they do the other tests


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> having a shit day had hospital on the phone not all good news my Triple test has came back with 1-100 chance of downs i now have to decide if i want to have the test with 1/2 to 1% of miscarridge but what if it has what then xxx

oh jeazzz not more bad news :( 

bea - that 1% doesnt nessassary mean your baby will have downs..whats this other test that you have to have done? what does it do? does it give an accurate test in downs?

are you saying that you might miscarry? :(


----------



## sjminimac

1-100 chance of downs is the same as 99-100 chance of not having downs and the amniocentisis having half to 1% of miscarriage is the same as 99.5% to 99% chance of everything being okay.

Please try to remain positive hun, the chances are in your favour. Me and Gav turned the tests down as we're on the positive side, and even if something was wrong we feel strongly that we wouldn't terminate, and want to enjoy the whole pregnancy.

Just my opinion hun, hope you're okay xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

aww sarah you are very helpful ....your the advice line today :)


----------



## sjminimac

Thanks - bear this in mind for if I have a down day and need my lovely ladies for advice and virtual hugs :) :) xx


----------



## Magik204

Bless ya phil and i have decided to go ahead with the test this thursday, just to put our minds at rest, it involves a needle being put through your stomach and taking a small amount of fluid and testing xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Thanks - bear this in mind for if I have a down day and need my lovely ladies for advice and virtual hugs :) :) xx

hey we are always up for hugs over here lol i am the hug monster....ask pete soon as he walks in the door what im like you want hug immm squeeeze you to death lol 

we are here for each other thats the whole point of having a baby buddie.. :) :hugs:


:muaha::bike::friends::hug::hug::ball::ball:


----------



## Magik204

On Plus side here is my very podgey bumpage xxx


----------



## Magik204

I dunno how to turn it round


----------



## babydeabreu

bea are you trying to torment us? where is it lol


----------



## Magik204

i dunno i cant get it to upload for somereason


----------



## Magik204

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v137/babs204/DSC00153.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cla

What a lovely bump . Where's everybody elses I want to see who has got the biggest


----------



## sjminimac

14 weeks, 15 weeks then 16+2 - feel massive! :)
 



Attached Files:







bump 14 wks.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 1









bump 15 wks 2.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 1









16+2 bump.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bklove

:hugs: ladies, hope the next few weeks are less stress free for us all. Magik204 i'm hoping the test goes well for you and gives you the positive answers you deserve. 
B= I've had some mild period like discomfort that has come and gone and I've attributed it to baby growing to. 

Right now my butt is really sore and i'm wondering if anyone has experienced that? I really haven't done anything to make it sore, so i'm thinking its pregnancy related. 

Oh and my next scan is April 1st. And great bump pics, i'm just to lazy to post mines...I just took one this morning to.


----------



## Magik204

Thanks hun so come on give us a peek of us bump x x


----------



## Magik204

sjminimac said:


> 14 weeks, 15 weeks then 16+2 - feel massive! :)

Gorg bump coming along there hun so tidy x x c


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies, how is everyone feeling today i'm still on :cloud9: from yesterday :)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## Magik204

Not feeling to bad hun, how you doing, xx


----------



## Magik204

so sammy you gonna tell us then were all dying to know how it all went xxxxx


----------



## sammynashley

yeah i'm alright today hun, just really tired, feels as thought i haven't been to sleep in days, have the midwife later too 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pf___.png


----------



## sammynashley

well as you all know i had my gender scan yesterday at babybond, it was lovely the best experience i've had through my whole pregnancy, they where so lovely and friendly, i would recommend anyone to go there. it's that good in a few months time i'm going back for a 4d scan.


to start off with the little munchkin wouldn't move and sat there like they were reading the news paper. so the sonographer ad me jump up and down and roll about to get the baby moving and there it was......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................:blue: IT'S A BOY :blue:


i'm seriously on:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: i know i thought i was having a girl but it just shows you cant trust your instincts. we are so happy. we are calling him caleb. we were given 5 pictures and a 10min dvd of the scan and even saw the baby in 4D it was so lovely. anyway here's some pics of baby caleb:D (the last piccy is his dingly dangle lol no mistaking he's a boy)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png
 



Attached Files:







Photo0479.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









Photo0480.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2









Photo0481.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









Photo0483.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1









Photo0482.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cla

Congrats on your little boy. You can spend all your money on little boys things iam so happy for you. The scan pics are lovely too


----------



## Magik204

Argh Bless ya thats good news Yayyy sammmmyyyyy dint lysey say it was a boy... Im next i think mine is on the 29th although i know they scan u before they do thim amnio thing 2morrow so gonna see if i can get a peek then xxx


----------



## sammynashley

thank you hun, the only thing i bought for him yesterday was two pairs of littly paul frank socks that look like trainers apart from that i'm broke until next week :( x


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sammynashley

Magik204 said:


> Argh Bless ya thats good news Yayyy sammmmyyyyy dint lysey say it was a boy... Im next i think mine is on the 29th although i know they scan u before they do thim amnio thing 2morrow so gonna see if i can get a peek then xxx

yeah she did, if you can get baby moving they should get a quick peek of baby's bits, why are you having the amnio done hun?



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

My bloods from tiple test came back that im high risk and phil said it would be best o have it done


----------



## sammynashley

oh ok i'm sure everything will be alright hun, when do they do the triple blood test i dont think i've had mine done. i'm not too sure theres so many tests they do!


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

the triple test you have done with you midwife at 16 - 18 weeks the take blood and listen to bubs heartbeat
xx


----------



## sammynashley

oh ok i'll prob have that done today then, i did read somewhere that the triple test comes back with alot of fake positives i think it was something like 3 in 5. does anyone know how many midwife appointments you have? 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Morning all!!!! Congrats on baby Caleb Sammy, that's lovely!

It's a good day today - my firend had her little boy this morning, Oliver, and I had my midwife appt this morning too - all is well, heard the heartbeat, very strong. Am officially having a happy and healthy baby!!! xx


----------



## Magik204

sjminimac said:


> Morning all!!!! Congrats on baby Caleb Sammy, that's lovely!
> 
> It's a good day today - my firend had her little boy this morning, Oliver, and I had my midwife appt this morning too - all is well, heard the heartbeat, very strong. Am officially having a happy and healthy baby!!! xx

Yayyy Nice to hear isnt it hun i actually recorded mine on my phone lol xxx


----------



## sammynashley

sjminimac said:


> Morning all!!!! Congrats on baby Caleb Sammy, that's lovely!
> 
> It's a good day today - my firend had her little boy this morning, Oliver, and I had my midwife appt this morning too - all is well, heard the heartbeat, very strong. Am officially having a happy and healthy baby!!! xx


aww hun thats fantastic, i have my midwife at 2.45. hearing the heartbeat is a lovely feeling.


has anyone heard from lyndsey?? normally she's on before anyone. just a little worried because of the cramps she's been having.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

No hun havent herd from here today, i know she got midwife this week but i think that is 2morrow xx


----------



## Magik204

Morning girlies how are we all feeling today, bit worried bought lyndsey she didn't come on atall yesterday hope she's ok x x x x x


----------



## sjminimac

Hi Bea,

I was just thinking the same.

Where are you lyndsey?

xxx


----------



## cla

Morning ladys.
Good luck bea for today . I hope you get to find out the sex of your little one.
I was wondering if lynsey was ok too. I really hope everything is ok.


----------



## sammynashley

cla said:


> Morning ladys.
> Good luck bea for today . I hope you get to find out the sex of your little one.
> I was wondering if lynsey was ok too. I really hope everything is ok.

good luck bea, i emailed lynsey yesterday and i haven't heard anything from her i'm worried about her :(



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

I hope she is ok. I really do


----------



## babydeabreu

Oh wow what a lovely suprise :)

im here im here you cant get rid of me im afraid lol

i have been so busy working and sorting loads of things out..saw my lovely mum after work yesterday as im not seeing her mothers day. 

then today i had my mw appointment at 9.30 and all is well im having a healthy baby. some of my test come back and was all fine..still waiting on some of my other test which still having come back yet...strange but no news is good news(so they say)

babies heartbeat was so cool to hear..pete shouted out wow i can hear the heartbeat lol very cute to see a big black man acting so cute over hes baby heartbeat lol

the pains are still there but mw said there just growing pains and that i shouldnt worrie as much as its just stretching for baby to live in there..but still makes you worrie :)


anyways enough of meeeee!!


sammy i told you i told you i told you i told you lol im so happy for you...congratulations on your baby boy :) the pictures are so overwhelming and lovely. 

you had to jump up and down and rool around lol i bet that was a funny picture lol was ash laughing at you :) wel done hun im proud of you :) xxxx

bea - im glad that you see mw and that everything was ok...thats so cool bout getting it on your phone..i should have thought of that...but mind you all the way home all i could hear in my head was the babies heartbeat so i didnt need it :)

looks like we all seeing mw around the same time and all gd news for all :) bea how you getting on with them test coming up? when have you got them? 

when i see mw today see didnt take any blood or really do anything just told me my results let me listen to heartbeat..then wee on a stick then said ok will see you at 25 weeks :) then me and pete bounced around smiling like cats that everything is healthy and fine :)


sarah - how did you get on? everything ok with you sweet? 


claire bear - how you feeling hun? you been ok? you and keith broke the bed yet? lol so glad your still talking to us..thought we would have to come and find you and drag you everwhere with us :) xx

sorry if i worried you girls..just pc was playing up had a lot to do then mum come over then docs today...didnt mean to worrie you lot bigggggggggggggggggg squueeeeeeeze :)


----------



## babydeabreu

sammy your 17weeks today woohoooooooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance:



the pics of everyone are to cool..everyone is growing nicely...love the bump pics

i will put a pic up of me soon...gimmy a minute or too xx


----------



## cla

Bloody hell you know how to make someone have a heart attack lol.
I'm glad everything went well at your mw appointment and it has put your mind at ease about the pains. 
We done the dirty deed last night lol. So hopefully if we have got it in us we should be back with you soon:dohh:


----------



## Magik204

Yay its lovely to hear isn't in lyns glad ya ok. Ok well had my amino today what a horrid feeling and the pain during and after oh my god but they have put my scan date back s week to 7th April so they can make sure results are back can't belive how much baby has grown x x x x


----------



## cla

Bea iam glad everything went well did you get a peek at the sex


----------



## babydeabreu

claire - thats wicked news hun..so glad that you and hubby are on the way back to us :) i bet he has missed you wink wink lol :)



Magik204 said:


> Yay its lovely to hear isn't in lyns glad ya ok. Ok well had my amino today what a horrid feeling and the pain during and after oh my god but they have put my scan date back s week to 7th April so they can make sure results are back can't belive how much baby has grown x x x x

bea glad it went well for you though...your just a couple of days before me woohooo your the 7th im the 9th :)

you hang on in there :hugs: xx

claire hurry up im waiitng lol


----------



## Magik204

No hun dint get peek gotta wait till 7th now :( x x x


----------



## babydeabreu

so how is everyone? it seems everyone has been quite busy this week :)


----------



## cla

Lynsey he won't know what's hit him until I get what I want lol


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> Lynsey he won't know what's hit him until I get what I want lol

hahahahahahaha thats my girl :)


----------



## Magik204

Morning girlies xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

Morning, how are you all? xx


----------



## Magik204

not to bad very sore but other wise ok xx


----------



## babydeabreu

elllooooooooooo ladies :)

iv just got back form shopping..got me some tops and a cardigan that all cost me £14 lol oh i do love a bargin :)

so how is everyone? what you all up?

bea hun why you hurting? everything ok? sore from the test? what did they have to do? hope you feel better soon sweet..bug hugs :) xx


sarahhhhh - did you talk to your boss bout that horible girl you work with? i think you should put fish in your draws and let the cow stick all the time even still put in side her chair and then see whos nasty lol hope your ok :)

claire bear - what you doing? i bet keith is worn out cos of you lol :) xx

sammmmmmmy where are you you very quiet?? 


bklove - hurry up and pop back we want to know how you are doing? hows bump? how big are you? wheres you pic? we wana see yoooouuuuu lol hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Magik204

Hey hun yer just really sore from test its a horrible test not even going to tell you what it entails 
xxxx


----------



## Magik204

Heys Lynzzzz 17 weeks 2mowww xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hahahaa oh yeah..woohooo dont you think its going really quick bea :) 

how you feeling other than sore though hun? hows hubby been? 

woohoooo 17 weeks :) xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh and girls just so you know we are going telford early hours of tomorrow morning to a car show and i wont be back home till sunday..so just incase you thought i dropped dead or soemthing bad happened. 

you all seem to worrie which is so nice so i just want you all to know im ok and just going away for aday ;)

hopfully my hubby cars will get featured and maybe gets a trophy :) 


im on here for now though so talk away lol :) xx


----------



## cla

Hello lynsey. You are going to Telford in the midlands. 
I hope pete wins a trophy:thumbup:


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies sounds like lots of good things going on in here. I'm doing ok, had some random pain this morning, it was crazy. I was breathing hard and everything,but thank God it went away and things are calm now. Hope baby is ok, sucks we have to wait so long to see it again! 
I don't know why my dr hasn't told me about a midwife yet, will ask her about that next time. Not sure if its just different in the states? And the bump pic is coming, as soon as I upload it to photobucket i'll post it.


----------



## bklove

Hope you have fun at the car show!


----------



## Magik204

Morning ladies and bumps how are we all did we all have a nice weekend x x x


----------



## babydeabreu

hey bklove - glad that everythings going well for you..looking forward to seeing your bump pic. when i get a moment ill upload mine too :)

dont worrie bout pains alot of us are getting them at this time as baby is growing more and more...they say between 16-20 weeks we will get more and mroe pains which is completely normal :)

make sure you keep your little bum on here updating us lol 


hey bea - how you been did you have a good weekend? 


i had a great weekend up in telford..lots and lots of nice car and petes car was sick at the show...heres a pic of us next to our car :)


https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/ab25%20pics/meets%20and%20shows/ultimate%20dubs%202010/DSC_0096.jpg

petes car at the show.

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/ab25%20pics/meets%20and%20shows/ultimate%20dubs%202010/DSC_2916.jpg


and a pic with me and baby bump lol 

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/ab25%20pics/meets%20and%20shows/ultimate%20dubs%202010/DSC_0123.jpg


had a really good time was nice to get away from work and everything...not just that was nice to see so many cars but my petes car to out shine alot of them. even though we didnt win our car got so much attention and helped promote hes forum :)

sarah - hows work getting on you still getting problems from work? 

cla - nice to see your still poping in..hows you and keith getting on? bed broke yet? lol 

sammy - where the hell are you having seen you in timeeeeeeee..hope everythings ok? 

hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## sammynashley

hello ladies!!!


sorry i haven't been on recently. i've had tonnes of things to catch up on plus i've been hibernating. alot of my friends children have chicken pox so i'm worried i might get it somehow and it'll be passed to the baby. 


i can't believe we are all nearly half way through our pregnancy's!! isn't it going so quickly!! 


so how is everyone feeling??? did everyone have a good weekend??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

oh there she is..shes alivvveeee aliveeee :)

glad your ok hun..was starting to get worried like did with me the other day lol 

i think i would do the same thing if i lot of kids around me had chicken pox.

i cant belive how quick it is going? did you get any clothes at the weekend for baby? i think soon as we find out which sex baby is we will then start to by things...people have been saying to me but sometimes the test come up wrong and there you are thinking its a girl but when baby gets here its a boy..so buy this and buy that arghhh i know there trying to help but come on this is our first baby i wana buy what i want so ner ner ner lol hahaha

when will you girls start getting baby cot ect?


----------



## sammynashley

haha yes i'm alive hun even tho i don't feel or look it!!


i haven't bought anything yet :( i don't get paid until this friday. but i'm planning on going to get baby's bouncer this weekend and maybe his first little outfits. but i find boys clothes aren't that nice. i've had to look for some nice outfits. and they are expensive!!


have you bought anything yet hun? i have a few bits now just need the main bits. have a lovely mahogany swinging crib it was passed down through the family. i have loads of people butting in adn telling me what i should and shouldn't get i just tell them straight i'll buy what i want :) 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha "ill buy what i want" standard!!! lol

like i said think there trying to help but by being very annoying instead lol having got a thing yet hun..soon as i know what baby is i think we will get things. when im bout 6-7 month we will get the cot and draws ect...but first we will get baby nappies baby clothes ....things thats are amust have. 

thinking to breast feeding baby up till bout a year..you think thats good? all depends on how baby takes to it though init :)

do you have a room for baby or you all going to be in your room?? we only have one bedroom flat but thinking for now to put some stuff in the the dinning room for more room...moving is so long and difficult and with us both working and always busy we will just have to make do with what weve got for now. 

do you have enough room or you looking to move to? x


----------



## sammynashley

i have quite a few bits for baby like nappies and just some plain white baby grows booties not much tho. gunna buy a few things on sunday :D

i'm gunna be breast feeding baby up until about a year maybe a bit earlier than that, i won't be like some people i've seen on tv that breast feed there children at the age of 6.

baby is gunna be in our room we only have a one bed place, i think we have enough room or i hope so anyway. we have thought about moving but havent got the money atm so were gunna wait until the new year then start looking for new places. 

how long is it until your scan hun???




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## bklove

hey sammy good to hear you are well and staying clear of the poxy kids! 

b- I love the car pics especially with the proud daddy holding your belly, cute! 

One day i'll get my pics up, i'm being such a lazy ass! We haven't started to buy anything, I think because it still seems so sureal. Probably as I get bigger we'll get more focused. We do have an extra bedroom that we use as an office that we want to convert to the baby's room. I might start playing around with how I want to decorate it and what not....ah, probably won't do that anytime soon either:)


----------



## Magik204

I know that feeling bk I've not bought anything either got a bargin of a travel system that we bought 3 months before we knew we were pregnant but glad I did got 800 quid system with all extras for 100 so that's one big buy outta the way but not actually bought. anything since and dunno when we will start although only 5 months 2 go x x


----------



## babydeabreu

Morning ladies..how are we all this morning?

this is my first day back at work due to a long weekend..now am i finding it hard to get motivated lol my boss said to me today god your looking fat lyns!! im like in my head OH THANKS you twat i feel so much better now lol why do some men not think? it wasnt what he said it was the way he said it like i look horrible "knob" :(

so anywayz moving on....lol

i think we will do the same sam...just all stay in our room till we can afford to move.
getting baby stuff and paying bills off before baby is here is more important :)

bklove - hunnie its been months and months now and i still dont no your name??? :)
glad that everything going well and that your lazy ass still hasnt put pics up lol 

iwas cleaning my bedroom out yesterday and was so in the mood to get rid of everthing in there lol we have this long chair that goes across out wall...and its just getting so annoying i almost put it out side in the rubbish..nothing wrong with it its just me getting mentally ready to where the baby cot is going..if i had it my way id throw everthing out and make the room it to a complete baby room lol 


sam - the scan is on the 9th of april so not that long to go...3 weeks or so to go..and i cant wait :)

hope everyone is having a good morning xxx


----------



## Magik204

Hey Lynz all good thanks still very sore and got emergency midwives appointment for 2morrow was the soonest they could do so hopeing everything is ok. Bless him Phil is really worried and had bought be a doppler to put our minds at rest a lil bit but havent used it yet as only arrived today. 

So how is everybody xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

really your still very sore awww im sorry to hear that bea - are you ment to be still? thats so sweet of hubby getting you doppler...just goes to show how much he cares dont it :)

how much did he pay for it if you dont mind me asking? 

i really hope that everythings ok sweet i really do. where bouts are you sore? inside? or near where baby is? hope its nothing serious :)

makes ure you keep us updated...be so good to no your ok :) xxx


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> really your still very sore awww im sorry to hear that bea - are you ment to be still? thats so sweet of hubby getting you doppler...just goes to show how much he cares dont it :)
> 
> how much did he pay for it if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> i really hope that everythings ok sweet i really do. where bouts are you sore? inside? or near where baby is? hope its nothing serious :)
> 
> makes ure you keep us updated...be so good to no your ok :) xxx

Came of ebay hun and you get gel and a milk mixer with it think it was £25 we will see how good it is this evening xx


----------



## babydeabreu

morning ladies :) xxxxx

how are we all doing? seems everyones gone quite....not tlaking as much.

hope everyones ok x


----------



## sammynashley

heeeeeeeeeelllllooooooo!!! :D


how is everyone today??

i'm in such a happy mood because the weather seems to be getting better and i get paid in 2 day's yaaaaay!!!

what's everyone up to today???




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sammynashley

oooooooooooh and i've gone up a box yaaay lol :happydance: 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

Morning all weather is lovely not been on as much as gone pretty mad st work and mot suppose to b on it lol. Well I made Phil cry last night by using doppler as we were so worried something had gone wrong. And was first time he's herd it not being recorded he's so soft bless him x x x x


----------



## sammynashley

aww hun bet it was a amazing moment you and phil listening to baby's heartbeat together. i remember the first time ash heard it. he got really emotional over it. 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

hey saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam :)

the suns out over here too..and its nearly lunch time..im sooo hungry im tempted to by to lots of food im thqt hungry lol

gone up a box? its saying you go up tomorrow 17+6 ??? how you feeling sammmmmmm have you found belly to become harder now?


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Morning all weather is lovely not been on as much as gone pretty mad st work and mot suppose to b on it lol. Well I made Phil cry last night by using doppler as we were so worried something had gone wrong. And was first time he's herd it not being recorded he's so soft bless him x x x x

aww thats so lovely...arghh bless him hun...i bet it was soooo great to hear baby and hear that everything is ok :)

im hoping pete will get one on pay day(friday) i so want to hear baby like all you girls are. xx


----------



## sammynashley

i know i'm really hungry too i have a thing about cheesy stuff atm hmmm... everything has to have cheese with it lol.

yeah i looked at you boxes and you have three then a baby and i have 4 and a baby didn't even realise i'd gone up a box. i'm 18weeks tomorrow :)


my belly does seem harder but seems the hardest in the evening. and its uncomfortable when ash rests his head on my belly now i have to tell him to move his meat head lol. can't wait until he can feel baby kick and kick him in the head lol. 

my stretchies have got so bad to they make me feel a little depressed :( 


but on a good side i'm booking a 4d scan for may time yay!!


how are you feeling now were getting bigger hun??


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies! Long time no speak, how are you all? xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> i know i'm really hungry too i have a thing about cheesy stuff atm hmmm... everything has to have cheese with it lol.
> 
> yeah i looked at you boxes and you have three then a baby and i have 4 and a baby didn't even realise i'd gone up a box. i'm 18weeks tomorrow :)
> 
> 
> my belly does seem harder but seems the hardest in the evening. and its uncomfortable *when ash rests his head on my belly now i have to tell him to move his meat head lol. can't wait until he can feel baby kick and kick him in the head lol. *my stretchies have got so bad to they make me feel a little depressed :(
> 
> 
> but on a good side i'm booking a 4d scan for may time yay!!
> 
> 
> how are you feeling now were getting bigger hun??
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png



how funny is that..kick him in the head...haha love it :) 

thats like when pete cuddles me at night he normally leans on me with hes arms round me but i have to ask he to get off as hes to heavy puttin hes weight on me pushing bump agaist the bed....he goes ohh i just want to be close to you why you pushing me away lol im not you just to damn heavy lol

18 weeks tomorrow its going soooooo quick init sam :) whens your 4d scan? have you booked one in?





> Hey ladies! Long time no speak, how are you all? xxx

hey sarah where you been hiding? you not talking to us no more lol 

how you been? x


im sooooo full up my belly hurts lol


----------



## sjminimac

hey, I've been around just keeping myself to myself - I'm back though now! My friend had her little boy last week so we went to visit him this mornign, he's gorgeous, and another firend has a little girl a couple of day later so we're off to see her tomorrow. All the babies :)


----------



## sammynashley

haha i don't think mean realise how heavy they can be especially when they go like a dead weight. i get really frustrated when i can't get him off me when he's asleep i have to kick and elbow him so he'll roll over. i feel a meany atm :( he'll be sleeping on the sofa by the time i'm full term haha.


it does seem thing are going so quickly, i thought it would drag but it's not before we know it we'll be messaging everyone saying were in labour. 

i haven't booked it yet, i'm gunna be booking it for may when im around 25/26weeks but i'm not paying for it either so i guess i'm very lucky. i gotta wait until april the 15th for my 20week scan but i'll be 22weeks buy then. bet you can't wait until your scan. 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

awww so many babies ay sarah..bet when you see them they make you feel just what it will be like for you when little one is here :)

glad u ok though xx



sam - im the same with pete....the other day i got so frustrated i went and fell asleep in the livingroom woke up and missed him so got in bed and snuggled up...strange init haha 

how did you get your 4d scan free? 



at the moment im getting really emotional and starting to feel abit lonely..i no sad init..but petes really busy alot at the moment and most my mates are to busy too my mums busy most my family are doing there own thing..just found out my brothers moving to australia with hes family too and then theres me cooking cleaning working feeling like im a loner :( i know i sound like a right joke but its really getting to me..all the guys at work are just annoying me and it making me feel even worse...i just dont no what the hell is wrong with me...

is anyone else feeling this way or is it just me being a sado at the moment?


----------



## sammynashley

haha i've done the whole sleeping on the sofa thing it's not really that comfortable then i get cold and grumpy :)

i haven't got the scan for free my mum's paying for it as it's her first grandchild :) it's gunna cost her a bomb tho and i feel a little bad. i told her not too but she won't budge.

i feel the same as you hun with the loneliness. ash seems he's forever working and doing private jobs at work. and i just feel i'm stuck like this. none of my friends want to know because there doing thier own thing like going clubbing fair enough they ask if i want to join them but it's a bit silly a can't drink and dont wanna be bumped into every 2seconds. 

half of my family don't know i'm pregnant becuase i told my cousin who i was pretty close to and she said "omg what are you doing with your life" that just knocked my confidence so didn't tell any of the other family. 

i know i'm just pregnant and nto got a illness or disability but it does sometime feel i can't do things i'd usually do and i don't feel upto going out much anymore either :( 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

so theres more of me our there :)

im not in my own world thinking im a pregnant sado then lol 

i dont no if its the pregnancy but im really getting emotional and sensitive over small stupid things..iv never felt this way and its horrible. i try talking to my mates but there to busy family busy im just like god am i horrible or something and no one cares or wants to talk to me ...talk bout getting paro lol 

why is this happening...how comes something so great can turn people off you? i feel like iv upset my family and friend and there keeping away. iv always gone out my way for them always dropped things for them..now i cant go there or do things its like so this is the truth of family and friendship? i used to always see my girls always go over to them always do things for them but now i can they dont bover. its making me doubt myself which iv never done. 

i think im a looney :(


----------



## bklove

My names is Amanda B:) and :hugs: I think its just being pregnant kicking things up. I miss my hubby when he's away for like a couple hours now. Its just more comforting when they are around I guess. 

Today I am CRAZY sore and uncomfortable. Sounds like i'm not alone in that, but it does suck. It actually started last night and it was so hard to find a comfortable sleeping position. I hope it eases pretty soon. I'm thinking its the uterus shifting a bit. Hope this means I'll feel my rump shaker soon. 

Ok, dinner time! The cubby is cooking up something scrumptious.


----------



## cla

morning everybody hows your bumps


----------



## Magik204

Morning Claire, Hope your doing lots of Bonking ;) havent seen anyone else as yet today bumps are growing and bit painful from tthe stretching but all ok how you doing hunni xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies, am suffering a lot too with stretching pains -round ligament pains or somehting? Had a horrendous night last night - but bump seems to be growing by the minute xxx


----------



## cla

yeah bea bonking away havent done it for two days due to son dosnt give us 2 mins together and when we go to bed we are to nakered to do anything:dohh:.
not long left to see more scans:happydance::happydance:has anybody changed there minds on what they are having


----------



## Magik204

He he bless him, I dont find out till 7th and will be confirmed by amnio so mine will deffinetley be a boy or a girl rather the 80% its a boy or girl, getting excited then can buy stuff. Lol Bump pics updating soon xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hi girls :)

nice to see you all ok and doing well...nice to know that bumps growing and annoying there mums...

hey amanda nice to finally know your name after 4 months lol :)

the weather is lovely over here today..nice warm and sunny..can not wait till the weekend..no work and more play. im starting to look masssive now and im so loving it. im getting the pains, have done for 2 weeks now...bellys starting to get hard as weell and getting up at 3 in the morning to wee isnt that much fun because then i cant sleep so i end up annoying everyone whoop whoop :)


ello cclaire bear ...what you been up to hun? everything all good at home i see....thats nice to know :) xx

got scan soon not long till goo ...soon will put a pic up soon as i can xx


----------



## cla

glad you are ok lynsey. ive been sorting rians birthday out. we have booked him a party at laser quest so it will be fun for him, dont know how i will feel with the noise. i have been having headaches for the last couple of days so i feel crap. 
i had a letter saturday from the hospital saying that i have got to go in may to see a gyno for my results, i was gutted i didnt think i would have to wait that long. so i have had to cancel it because we are on holiday.

bea i hope everything goes well when you get the results back at least you will be 100% sure on what you are having. it will be fine


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> glad you are ok lynsey. ive been sorting rians birthday out. we have booked him a party at laser quest so it will be fun for him, dont know how i will feel with the noise. i have been having headaches for the last couple of days so i feel crap.
> i had a letter saturday from the hospital saying that i have got to go in may to see a gyno for my results, i was gutted i didnt think i would have to wait that long. so i have had to cancel it because we are on holiday.
> 
> bea i hope everything goes well when you get the results back at least you will be 100% sure on what you are having. it will be fine

are thats be nice for him..maybe you can join in and act like a nutty mum running around lol 

could you know phone the hospital up and ask for an early appointment hun?


----------



## cla

on the letter it says the appointment is so late because they want to make sure that they have all my results when i go to see them. when i phoned them monday the person who deals with my appointments was on holiday so they will leave her a message to send another one out. i just wanted to get it all over and done with so then at least i could move on and not have this at the back of my mind. the nurse who dealt with me said i would get the results through the post so she cocked up there. i should be greatful that i can ask them any questions i need to know


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> on the letter it says the appointment is so late because they want to make sure that they have all my results when i go to see them. when i phoned them monday the person who deals with my appointments was on holiday so they will leave her a message to send another one out. i just wanted to get it all over and done with so then at least i could move on and not have this at the back of my mind. the nurse who dealt with me said i would get the results through the post so she cocked up there. i should be greatful that i can ask them any questions i need to know

yeah i bet you do claire...not something to have holding over your shoulders..i hope they are good results though..nothing wrong so its easier for you both to get straight to it. 

what day you going away? could you not ring the hospital up the day before and see if you can pop in or talk to the lady if shes back? that why you can go away and come back and start a fresh.. could you try that or do you just have to wait after holiday? 

i bet you can wait to go away..get away and have a nice little break :) xx


----------



## bklove

hey ladies. I've decided to go see my dr in the morning, the discomfort is a bit much and I just want to make sure things are ok. It sucks right about now.


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> on the letter it says the appointment is so late because they want to make sure that they have all my results when i go to see them. when i phoned them monday the person who deals with my appointments was on holiday so they will leave her a message to send another one out. i just wanted to get it all over and done with so then at least i could move on and not have this at the back of my mind. the nurse who dealt with me said i would get the results through the post so she cocked up there. i should be greatful that i can ask them any questions i need to know
> 
> yeah i bet you do claire...not something to have holding over your shoulders..i hope they are good results though..nothing wrong so its easier for you both to get straight to it.
> 
> what day you going away? could you not ring the hospital up the day before and see if you can pop in or talk to the lady if shes back? that why you can go away and come back and start a fresh.. could you try that or do you just have to wait after holiday?
> 
> i bet you can wait to go away..get away and have a nice little break :) xxClick to expand...

afternoon everybody .wheres everybody gone:cry:
we are going to turkey on the 1st may, im not really looking forward to it. its just me , im just thinking when we go i should have a big belly, i should be this far gone. :nope:
it might do me good to get away from everybody and have time on our own just the 3 of us


----------



## Magik204

Oh Bless Ya hunni you will be back with us soon, i just know it xxxxxxxxx have a relaxing time away lots of exciting bonking xxx


----------



## cla

bklove said:


> hey ladies. I've decided to go see my dr in the morning, the discomfort is a bit much and I just want to make sure things are ok. It sucks right about now.

i hope everything is ok


----------



## cla

Magik204 said:


> Oh Bless Ya hunni you will be back with us soon, i just know it xxxxxxxxx have a relaxing time away lots of exciting bonking xxx

how are you bea. we are bonking away every night so hopfully i will be back. you can send me some :spermy::dust::spermy:my way. it took us 5 months to concieve the last baby, so i hope it doesnt take that long with number 3.
keith will be needing another holiday to get over all the:sex::sex:


----------



## Magik204

Argh bless him Once you have a baby hun the best contraceptive for getting out of your system quickly is the implant your pregnant with in a month of coming off it deff what im going back on when we had our little one. You got all our sperm dust coming to you you will be back on track soon.. Im hating buying stuff dunno where to start :( xx


----------



## cla

when we were looking they had loads of nice things in next, mothercare and the disney store had some cute outfits. i love disney things they are so cute.
i found that they dont do much in yellow, so when you find out what you are having you can spend spend spend. have you thought of any names yet


----------



## Magik204

dont find out till 7th, You could be our personal shoppers xx


----------



## cla

i would love to do that bea i will take you up on the offer. going shopping and spending someone elses money, thats my idea of heaven lol


----------



## babydeabreu

morning ladies :)

amanda - how did you get on with the doctors? was everthing ok? did they just say it was growing pains..cos thats what they said to me :) hope verythings ok though..let us know xxx


claire bear my sweet - try not to thing bad hun...5 months is actually good to concieve in...your bee back here soon than you think :) i think a holiday is just what to need...you'll come back already and refeshed :)

hey bea - me too i havent got a clue where to start there just so much to think bout..everyone keeps saying oh you dont need that much really...but when its your first and you havent a clue it seems alot and when you just want the best you get unsure lol 

is everyone haveing a nice day? it was lovely over here earlier now its starting to rain boo hooo :)

xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> dont find out till 7th, You could be our personal shoppers xx

yeah i second that .....claire our baby shopper lol xx


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> Magik204 said:
> 
> 
> dont find out till 7th, You could be our personal shoppers xx
> 
> yeah i second that .....claire our baby shopper lol xxClick to expand...

I can be everybodys personal baby shopper:happydance:f


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magik204 said:
> 
> 
> dont find out till 7th, You could be our personal shoppers xx
> 
> yeah i second that .....claire our baby shopper lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can be everybodys personal baby shopper:happydance:fClick to expand...

ok well i need this and this and this and this..... lol 

get started :winkwink:


----------



## Magik204

He he bless her, well I finally made a list but need to flick through a catalog and see if 4 got anything I really haven't got clue. Was lovely here to but raining now spring is finally here x x


----------



## bklove

Hey gals, yes they pretty much said its growing pains after a good check over. She recommended tynenol which has helped but I'm worried i'll get addicted to cause there is this throbbing bit that keeps me up and has me walking like a hunch back. I'm going to try getting into more regular stretching also. Have you guys found anything that eases it for you? Goodness I hope it stops soon. 

Cla- Our personal shopper:) Enjoy Turkey, i'd love to go with you! I know if anything the extra curricular bonking should make it a fabulous time:) Do it in some place crazy just for me, lol:p

B- I'm clueless on what to get 2. I saved a magazine that has some suggestions though so i'm going to roll with that. The hubby agreed to do research on the bigger stuff like what crib is safe things like that. Probably will still wait a few months before we get a move on though. I know for sure I want a hands free breast pump! which is more about me than baby, but its so I can multitask:)

I'm proud of you Magik204 for getting that list together already! What sorts of things do you have on there that we may not think of?


----------



## cla

bklove said:


> Hey gals, yes they pretty much said its growing pains after a good check over. She recommended tynenol which has helped but I'm worried i'll get addicted to cause there is this throbbing bit that keeps me up and has me walking like a hunch back. I'm going to try getting into more regular stretching also. Have you guys found anything that eases it for you? Goodness I hope it stops soon.
> 
> Cla- Our personal shopper:) Enjoy Turkey, i'd love to go with you! I know if anything the extra curricular bonking should make it a fabulous time:) Do it in some place crazy just for me, lol:p
> 
> B- I'm clueless on what to get 2. I saved a magazine that has some suggestions though so i'm going to roll with that. The hubby agreed to do research on the bigger stuff like what crib is safe things like that. Probably will still wait a few months before we get a move on though. I know for sure I want a hands free breast pump! which is more about me than baby, but its so I can multitask:)
> 
> I'm proud of you Magik204 for getting that list together already! What sorts of things do you have on there that we may not think of?

just think if we concieved in turkey we could be like posh and becks and call it turkey:dohh: lol . im glad you are ok and you are feeling better its nice to get a second oppion just to put your mind at rest


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magik204 said:
> 
> 
> dont find out till 7th, You could be our personal shoppers xx
> 
> yeah i second that .....claire our baby shopper lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can be everybodys personal baby shopper:happydance:fClick to expand...
> 
> ok well i need this and this and this and this..... lol
> 
> get started :winkwink:Click to expand...

all i need off you are your credit card details lol:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Magik204

Morning Claire
Morning ladies.and bumps how.are we all 

Bklove will have to put list on here ill try and do it today or 2mow and we can think 2gether prob missed loads off x , x


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magik204 said:
> 
> 
> dont find out till 7th, You could be our personal shoppers xx
> 
> yeah i second that .....claire our baby shopper lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can be everybodys personal baby shopper:happydance:fClick to expand...
> 
> ok well i need this and this and this and this..... lol
> 
> get started :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> all i need off you are your credit card details lol:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


hahahahaha claire yeah so you can have your wicked way with my credit card in turkey eh? i agree with amanda do it in some place naughty for us all lol :hugs::dohh: haha :winkwink:

amanda - try not to worrie so much hun...im getting these pains and some times really bad..yesterday i was just uncomfortable all day..it was like i had a flame burning inside me..which must be the baby growing inside. much as i love baby inside the more pains i get the more worried and scared im getting to when baby is being born :dohh: if the pain is worryiing and uncomforstable can you imagen when giving birth :dohh:

bea - jeaz your good..what sort of things have you put on your list? i dont even no where to start. i was contemplating to do my bedroom yesterday..where the baby cot going the draws ect...but if i remove what i have now the room will be empty lol

when do you girls think you will get the cot? bout 2 months before to keep it clean or sooner? 

i just dont want baby to come home and theres a billion things he/she need :)


not long to go now till we find out what we are having :)

sarah you still alive????????????????? 


sam -hope you ok :hugs: xx :)


----------



## babydeabreu

18 weeks and 2 days wooohooooooo its going so quick..baby will be here before we no it....it was just you and hubby first ..then you come home from hospital and its three of you...how amazing is the fact that your going to be a mum :)

im scared worried excited anxious but cant wait for what the unknown has in store for me and hubby ;)

hope you ladies have a lovely day :) xx


----------



## cla

afternoon ladies and biggggggg bumps. hows everybody


----------



## Magik204

Well here we go ladies :-

Car seat 
pram/pushchair
Cot 
moses basket 
Cot Matress
Cot Liners 
waterproof matress pads 
Nappies 
Baby wipes 
nappy rash cream 
Changing mat 
Changing table 
Changing bag 
Baby bath 
Thermometer 
Nail Clippers 
Baby Lotion/Shampoo/Body wash/ Baby oil 
Towels with hoods 
Non Bio Washing powder and fabric 
Gripe water to help tiny ones stomach 
Breast Pump If breast feeding 
Nursing bras 
Breast pads 
Nipple cream
6 bottles 
sterilizing equipment 
bottle brush 
bottle warmer 
Bouncer 
Dummys/Pacifiers ( if using) 
Liquidiser
Clothes 


cant think of anything else please feel free to add stuff on xx


----------



## Magik204

so much to buy and realistically so little time to do it in xxxxx


----------



## cla

ohhhhhhhh my god what a list. you better get shopping NOW lol


----------



## babydeabreu

OMG :wacko:

Jeaz i wouldnt of thought of half of that stuff bea :dohh:

wow im sooo nicking your list lol 


claire - did you get the list? so you kno what to order off my card lol 

the list you put down is everything i need and wouldnt thought to get them unless i saw them at others house thinking god i need that i need this....bea your a star and very helpful indeed. 

better take petes card as hes is heavier lol :haha:


----------



## Magik204

so much to buy and realistically so little time to do it in xxxxx


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies


how is everyone feeling today?? i feel great :) i bought my litle man a lovely pair of dungerees today made my disney out of asda they are gorgeous. 

i'd also advise people to look in h&m at baby's clothes they are such a good price even better than mothercare i bought munchkins first pair of jeans and a polo shirt for less than a tenner. 

has anyone else started buying yet???


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

Hey Sammy not to bad glad ya able to buy stuff can't wait to find out so we can I thought of something to add to list burp cloths x x night all off to bed now x x


----------



## azzii

Welcome. :D


----------



## babydeabreu

Good morning everyone..how we all doing? i felt baby move this morning and i woke pete up for him to feel it and he did woohooo how cool and amazing..he goes i just felt him move i just felt him move lol bless :)

i cant wait for my scan its only 2 weeks then ill find out whats growing inside me...could be an alien as pete is strange and may have alien sperm lol nah im just excited :) 

hope you all have a nice day xx






azzii said:


> Welcome. :D

hey azzi welcome your self :)

how you doing? hows baby getting on :) hope all is well xx


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies, gav felt my baby move the other night too, it's all very exciting - and the kicks are getting strong now so they made me jump 3 times on sunday!

How are you all?

xx


----------



## sjminimac

My ticker says 18 weeks and 5 days old - when dod that happen!!! xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> hey ladies, gav felt my baby move the other night too, it's all very exciting - and the kicks are getting strong now so they made me jump 3 times on sunday!
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> xx

wooohoooo how exciting it is sarah :) i was laying there this morning and i could feel baby moving about i was like awww quick pete pete feel this...he jumped up and was like i can feel him i can feel him lol i loved it he gave me a masivec cuddle..just a great feeling :)

18 weeks+ 5 for you yes and its going so wuick :) xxx

how you been sarah everything ok with you xxx


----------



## sjminimac

I'm very good thanks hun, everything going well, baby making his presence felt (oh yes, we've started for some reason calling him 'him', even though scan isn't til 12th april!).

How are you pretty ladies?

xx


----------



## Magik204

Wow everyone feeling stuff that's amazing other halfs ate not suppose to feel it until 25 weeks wow well my littln I haven't felt much yet I think I feel it turn over but. That's it, so what's new with everyone x x x


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha yeah we started callin baby him along time ago lol i think we are just sure baby is a him lol 

im good today feeling baby move has brightened up my day..dont no why but it has and im more excited than ever... :) 

thanks to bea - i have a list of what to get lol


----------



## Magik204

A forever growing list x x


----------



## babydeabreu

i was very tempted to buy some newborn baby vest from tescos yesterday...6 for £4 but again i dont want to buy nothing untill i no whats baby is :)

theres just so many things that stand out buy me buy me buy me everywhere i look im like ahhhh thats sooo nice ahh thats soo sweet ahh look at that..hahaha noooo stop it stopppp ittttttttttttttttt lololol 

im so loving bump growing and baby kicking its more and more real...just hope on the scan everything goes well :)

not long now girls xx


----------



## Magik204

Morning Ladies, How are we all today not long to go till scans xx anyone bought anything yet xx


----------



## sammynashley

morning ladies and bump's how's everyone feeling today?? 


i'm 19weeks today :happydance: woooo!!!


nearly 4 months until we get to meet our little man:)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

Yayyy not far behind ya sammy xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

19 weeks today for me too! Yay!!!

just ordered my travel system too, am all very excited. Is starting to feel really quite real now!

:) :) :) :) :)


----------



## sammynashley

woooo!!! still doesn't feel real for me i don't think it will until i'm in labour haha. i havent bought my pram yet i won't be doing that until july. i did order little mans bouncer today from babies r us yaaay!!! 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

woohooo sammmy.....everyone is happy this morning i see :)

19 weeks jeaz already?? dont you remember being 4 weeks and now alreacy 19 weeks...

just like bea not far behind you we goner get ya mwaaahhh ahahahahaha :)


----------



## Magik204

i havent a clue where to start got my travel system and moses basket but thats it xx


----------



## sammynashley

haha lyns you can't catch me nerner :) 

everyone seems to be buying travel systems that's the last thign i'll be buying i have loads of things now hehe i think i only need a few things and thats it. can't remeber what i need tho oh well lol probly something majorly important:D


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

sammynashley said:


> haha lyns you can't catch me nerner :)
> 
> everyone seems to be buying travel systems that's the last thign i'll be buying i have loads of things now hehe i think i only need a few things and thats it. can't remeber what i need tho oh well lol probly something majorly important:D
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png

I only got mine cause it was cheap at the time actually got it before i was pregnant xxx


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies! I've been feeling bits of light movement that most times are questionable as to if its really baby. Except this morning, I turned on my side and it was like it slid down the side of my tummy. Looking forward to more movement though. 

B- i'm loving the moment you and the hubby had:)
Magik204- I like the list. I hope to get most of that stuff from the shower and whatever is missing i'll get afterwards. I might wait till like 2 months prior to get the crib and major furniture. 

I went into a baby store yesterday and it was like what the hell there is sooo much stuff. It felt a bit overwhelming. But I think the list is a good place to start. 

As for pain, its pretty much gone, and i'm thrilled. Hope it stays that way!


----------



## babydeabreu

Morning ladies :)

boy am i feeling tireeeed today. didnt help that i got in at 12 last night from my mates brithday meal. im normally inbed asleep by 10.30 the latest...i almost pulled out because i was so tired but i managed to yawn my way till 12 then when i got in a literally fell in my bed lol 


hey amanda nice to see your starting to feelin bubba movements..isnt it like the best feeling ever :) i understand how you would start to feel over whelmed..theres just so much to take in when you got in any baby stores dont you think. theres so many little bits that we all need to get :) thanks to wonderrful bea we have a list to nick lol :) xx

hope everyone has a nice day :) xxx


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies, how's today treating you? xx


----------



## Magik204

Morning everyone hope all is ok, Not to bad this end although got heartburn so bad making me sick again not good, still getting twinges in belly but no definite kicks as yet xx


----------



## Magik204

Hey Girls just Got some Good news got the results back from my amnio and they are NEGATIVE xxxxxxxxx Whoop Whoop xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1st sprog

congrats magik204! hello i'm 19+6 weeks pregnant baby due on 14th aug! wondering if i can join in with the gossip! got next scan on wed, so excited but also so scared too! xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Hey Girls just Got some Good news got the results back from my amnio and they are NEGATIVE xxxxxxxxx Whoop Whoop xxxxxxxxx

OH THATS FANTASTIC NEWS HUNNIEEEEEE :)

i bet your so over the moon bea big hugs to you and hubby xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

1st sprog said:


> congrats magik204! hello i'm 19+6 weeks pregnant baby due on 14th aug! wondering if i can join in with the gossip! got next scan on wed, so excited but also so scared too! xxx

helllooooooooo sprog :)

whats your name hun? welcome and congrats. i bet your so excited bout the scan. hows everything been going for you? 

xx


----------



## sjminimac

Oh Bea, I'm sooooo pleased for you! That's fab news - but I never doubted it for a minute hun xxxx


Welcome 1st sprog! x


----------



## Magik204

Thanks guys im trying to finf out sex before scan crafty i know and she said she would get the lab to ring me and tell me, 

Welcome sprog of course ya can join were all a bit barmy though so hope you are to lol xxx


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies. I"m doing well, getting ready to eat dinner so thats always a plus:) I've been getting mini cravings again, lately its for juice- apple & Oj is usually the prime targets. 

Magik- Great news! 

1st sprog- welcome to the madness and joy that is August babies!:) How has things been for you so far?


----------



## Magik204

Hey lyns were almost half way there getting scary thinking I really need to start buying stuff x x x


----------



## Magik204

Thanks Bk, so what did u decide in for dinner I had s nice well done steak but damm heartburn stopped me eating all if it, howz the weather over there x x x


----------



## babydeabreu

hey hey lovely ladies :)

iv got the whole weekend to myself wooohooo lol petes going to begium later and wont tbe back till sunday night..so iv got nothing to do nothing planned just a bum weekend...some me time. i cant rememeber the last time i had some me time :) i was meant to be going..but talking to pete we discussed things and me sitting in a car with 3 of hes mates for 5 hours there 5 hours back...not really my cup of tea..not just that im starting to get really uncomfortable sitting for long periods of times so id ruther bum here..going to miss him like mad though...dont think we have spent the weekend apart for bout a year lol 

so whats everyone got planned this weekend? is anyone else craving beetroot or pickles? im so loving them at the moment..i used to like eating them but i crave them now lol 


sarah- how you feeling hun..what you been up too lately? hows work they still being demons to you :) xx

sammmy - you still alive? you tooooo busy to talk to us now eh walking around is your sexy uniform thinking your to bad for us lol xx 


bea - not long now sweet...after next week the count down will start..do you find that the closer it gets the longer the days become? arghhh i just want to see baby and no what the sex is :)

also has claire gone on holiday now?? 

ok im off to make a bacon sandwich..speak to you little baby bumpers soon xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

19 weeks woohooo

baby -

Your baby's sensory development is exploding! Her brain is designating specialized areas for smell, taste, hearing, vision, and touch. Some research suggests that she may be able to hear your voice now, so don't be shy about reading aloud, talking to her, or singing a happy tune if the mood strikes you.

Your baby weighs about 8 1/2 ounces and measures 6 inches, head to bottom &#8212; about the size of a large heirloom tomato. Her arms and legs are in the right proportions to each other and the rest of her body now. Her kidneys continue to make urine and the hair on her scalp is sprouting. A waxy protective coating called the vernix caseosa is forming on her skin to prevent it from pickling in the amniotic fluid.

Changes in You
It is not uncommon to find your balance shifting during pregnancy at 19 weeks. Remember your center of gravity is off. You may notice it is more difficult to walk down or up hill with your changing center of gravity. You may also start feeling dizzy or lightheaded, which is a fairly common side effect of pregnancy. Typically, you'll notice these symptoms when you change posture, a condition referred to as postural hypotension. This is low blood pressure that results from a change in position, such as a sudden leap from sitting to standing. 

Sometimes the uterus also places pressure on the aorta and vena cava, two large blood vessels that supply blood to the body. The aorta transfers blood from the heart to the body, and the vena cava brings the blood from the body back to the heart. When these vessels are compressed, you get hypotension (low blood pressure) due to the slowing of blood circulating through your body. This is called supine hypotension, which may result in a feeling of being faint or dizzy when you lie down. Typically, you can relieve the symptoms of dizziness or faintness by lying on your side instead of your back. Either side you lay on will relieve the pressure on the large vessels and increase your blood flow back to your heart. In a few minutes, you will feel like yourself again. 

Other causes of dizziness or light-headedness may include too low or too high blood sugar. Be sure that you are eating several mini meals per day and not skipping any meals. This should help alleviate the problem. 




aww baby is growing girlies xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies, I'm having a 'me' night too, Gav's out playing with his friend playing computer games and drinking beer and eating pizza, so I'm just chilling out! yep, work still sucks massively, but feeling very relaxed as had friday off and have monday off, so am forgetting about the place for 4 whole days - and becasue of good friday I only have a 3 days week next week! Woohoo! xxx

Just buying some bits for party bags for my sisters hen do next month - any suggestions for what we could do ladies? bear in mind I'm only going for the cocktail mixing lesson (non alcoholic for me) and meal xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

did you know?? 

you might find that you experience a bit of heartburn or indigestion. It&#8217;s all down to those pregnancy hormones again, and pressure from your growing baby. You can reduce it by avoiding spicy foods, citrus juices, coffee and chocolate. Chew your food well, eat little and often but try not to eat too close to bedtime &#8211; give yourself time to digest. Drinking water before eating also helps with digestion. A dash of milk can help soothe your windpipe if you have a touch of heartburn.


helpful tip :)


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> hey ladies, I'm having a 'me' night too, Gav's out playing with his friend playing computer games and drinking beer and eating pizza, so I'm just chilling out! yep, work still sucks massively, but feeling very relaxed as had friday off and have monday off, so am forgetting about the place for 4 whole days - and becasue of good friday I only have a 3 days week next week! Woohoo! xxx
> 
> Just buying some bits for party bags for my sisters hen do next month - any suggestions for what we could do ladies? bear in mind I'm only going for the cocktail mixing lesson (non alcoholic for me) and meal xxx

hey sarah :)

glad that your relaxing and having a nice night in..i havent had a night in to myself in agesss and im loving it lol when you looking to giving up work hun? bet you cant wait to leave :)

not really sure on hen stuff.. but try this sight out for ideas xx

https://www.hennighthq.co.uk/?gclid=CPS0rrXa2aACFQc9lAodki5kFA

xxx


----------



## sjminimac

I'm leaving on 30th june so not too long now. Am pulling together a gift bag for the bride and each of the hens - with glow sticks, personalised choccies, personalisd cocktail strirrers, hen night sashes, some sweeties - hopefully she'll appreciate it cos it's cost me a fortune! x


----------



## babydeabreu

oh your leaving on my birthday woohoo ill be 26 years old then..jeazz where is the time going :)


sounds really nice what your got for all of them..im sure they will love all the goodies :)


----------



## babydeabreu

ok heres an update of my bump :) im 19 weeks to day so i thought to put a pic up of the difference from when i was nearly 15 weeks :)


me 14 and a half weeks...
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/P1010006-2.jpg

me now 19 weeks..see how big baby has grooowwn lol..
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/P1010043.jpg

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/P1010038.jpg

big baby lol :) xx


----------



## sammynashley

OMG HUN!!!! 


i'm so jealous of your bump mine just looks like i've eaten pies lol. 
you bump is so defined. i'm gunna sulk now :( mines tiny compared to yours omg i'm sooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous. i'm ashamed to take a piccy now lol.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Here's mine ladies - be kind! Excuse pj's - just took pics now!

I'm going to be massive! :haha::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







19+2.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 1









19+2 bump.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sammynashley

im getting really jealous, you ladies have lovely bumps mines not that great looking :( 
haha i wont be posting piccies ladies xx


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

ah come on sammy! I'm sure yours is pretty - as opposed to just pretty big like mine! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hahahaha sam dont be silly :) hurry up at get your bump up on here lol

i felt like i was well big than i should have been but then i just see sarahs so i feel im normal now lol :dohh:

love you pics sarah you got a lovely round bump :) and yes im so loving you PJ's hehe :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

SAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM hun :(

your pic before was lovely im sure it has only got more lovelier we all in same boat come on we wana see how big you are and how lovely your bump is xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

I'm rocking the pjs at the moment - those and leggings are pretty much all I fit into!

Roll on 12th april, can't wait to find out if i have a pink or blue bump.

What are your thoughts ladies? girl or boy bump?

x


----------



## sammynashley

haha. mines not as rounded as yours ladies. mine looks nasty lol just feel fat not really bumpy i'll pop to the bedroom and take pics warning to tho i'm in sex cow print pj's lol 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sammynashley

sjminimac said:


> I'm rocking the pjs at the moment - those and leggings are pretty much all I fit into!
> 
> Roll on 12th april, can't wait to find out if i have a pink or blue bump.
> 
> What are your thoughts ladies? girl or boy bump?
> 
> x



i think you're having a little girl hun, your bumps look all round. 

lyns i think you're having a little man yours looks all at the front :)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> haha. mines not as rounded as yours ladies. mine looks nasty lol just feel fat not really bumpy i'll pop to the bedroom and take pics warning to tho i'm in sex cow print pj's lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


lol so we are all dropping the PJ's hard tonight then eh? what you think this is a pj party? lol :haha::hugs:

hurry sam mooooooow moooowww your ass lol :) get it cow? i know i know dont give up my day job lol x


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> I'm rocking the pjs at the moment - those and leggings are pretty much all I fit into!
> 
> Roll on 12th april, can't wait to find out if i have a pink or blue bump.
> 
> What are your thoughts ladies? girl or boy bump?
> 
> x

i think your having a girl hun :)


----------



## sjminimac

sammynashley said:


> sjminimac said:
> 
> 
> I'm rocking the pjs at the moment - those and leggings are pretty much all I fit into!
> 
> Roll on 12th april, can't wait to find out if i have a pink or blue bump.
> 
> What are your thoughts ladies? girl or boy bump?
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> i think you're having a little girl hun, your bumps look all round.
> 
> lyns i think you're having a little man yours looks all at the front :)
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.pngClick to expand...

Do you think? I'm not sure...and Gav's been calling him 'him' so much I think it'll be a shock if we're having a girl! Not that I'll be disappointed obviously....but it'll definitely take some getting used to. Does that make me awful? :shrug: xx


----------



## sammynashley

hun it doesn't make you awful atall i really thought i was having a girl but turns out i have a little man on the way, it took getting used too but i still love the baby as much as i would if it was a little girl. i was a little disapointed but you do get over it. you'll fell the same towards them either way.


lyns- i just looked down and realised i haven't got my pj's on haha what a crank. im in baggy jogging bottoms lmao i have pics. give me 5 mins and ill upload :)


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Ha! Baby brain Sammy! Thanks hun, that makes me feel better xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sarah - im the same hun...petes sooo adament its a boy all hes says is him or dre hows he doing hows my little boy ect....im so used to baby being him i will be like you suprised if its a girl. but i do actually think by the look of your bump your having a girl i maybe wrong but i havent been wrong yet :) but try not to worrie your little self...longas baby is healthy with baby pops out you'll sooon forget bout what you "thought" it was :) xxx


sam - cow pj...but now joggers you been drinking? lol im waiting :) xxx


----------



## sammynashley

well after you 2 ladies nagging me to put my bumpy up here it is at 19+2weeks. 

it's weird some people say i'm not that big others say oh youre huge. i just think yeah thanks you skinny git. 

baby is now wriggling about, just when i'm starting to feel tired. i guess i should make the most of it. soon he'll be kicking me in the ribs yaaay :dohh: lol



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4









bump2.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sjminimac

That's most definitely a bump my love - and a lovely one at that!!! :) Looks just like mine, maybe it is a pink bump after all? xx


----------



## sammynashley

oh and excuse the bit of boob in the pic lol they seems to get everywhere now im now a massive Fcup!! was a DD before. my bra now has it's own postcode lol 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## bklove

A boy a sammy? Congrats:) 

Look at all your lovely bumps! You gals look pretty far along. I'm going to have to post mines soon, I'm probably the smallest bump out there!


----------



## sjminimac

sjminimac said:


> That's most definitely a bump my love - and a lovely one at that!!! :) Looks just like mine, maybe it is a pink bump after all? xx

God, I'm the one with baby brain now! I did mean to type blue bump there not pink! :blush::haha::blush:


----------



## sammynashley

yeah, well they said it was a boy lol, and i have a piccy of his willy, but i will double check at my scan in a couple of weeks, i think if bubs is a girly they might need corrective surgery lol the poor little munchkin, deff sure its a boy tho, he was waving it all over the place at the scan haha 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sammynashley

sjminimac said:


> sjminimac said:
> 
> 
> That's most definitely a bump my love - and a lovely one at that!!! :) Looks just like mine, maybe it is a pink bump after all? xx
> 
> God, I'm the one with baby brain now! I did mean to type blue bump there not pink! :blush::haha::blush:Click to expand...

haha don't worry hun i was at work and forgot how to type in the money on the till infront of a customer lmao i was there for about 5mins trying to work it out. he must of thought i was a complete idiot. even had to call someone over to get them to type in lol :dohh:



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sam you little fibber...your bump is lovely..it does look a bit like sarahs...got a nice round bump..bout jealous what you on you crazy loon lol 

hey amanda get your pics up here too..we havent seen a pic yet...i bet your just as bad as sam...have a nice huge bump like us come on come on come on lol :)


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> sjminimac said:
> 
> 
> That's most definitely a bump my love - and a lovely one at that!!! :) Looks just like mine, maybe it is a pink bump after all? xx
> 
> God, I'm the one with baby brain now! I did mean to type blue bump there not pink! :blush::haha::blush:Click to expand...

hahahaha late night one for us lot eh..losing our minds. needs some :coffee: to keep us awake hehe xx


----------



## sjminimac

babydeabreu said:


> sjminimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjminimac said:
> 
> 
> That's most definitely a bump my love - and a lovely one at that!!! :) Looks just like mine, maybe it is a pink bump after all? xx
> 
> God, I'm the one with baby brain now! I did mean to type blue bump there not pink! :blush::haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha late night one for us lot eh..losing our minds. needs some :coffee: to keep us awake hehe xxClick to expand...

Not sure what effect a decaf :coffee: would have in keeping me awake - but am off downstairs to make one now anyway - back soon!


----------



## sammynashley

lol i just wish my bump was bigger like more out there but we've all got 4months to go and thats alotof growing time!! 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Just think about how much it's grown in the last 2 or 3 weeks! I's a huge amount of stretching...with much more to come :)

I'm back with my coffee by the way :)


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha dont wish it away to soon sam..its going soooooooooooooooooooo quick as it is. 4 weeks now im already 19weeks..its flying by. soon we will be on here saying not long till labour girls lol 

god im so scared bout the birth..i just want to scream once then out baby pops but thats just not reality isit lol its just not bout 34 hours in labour screaming im going to kil you to pete..they say you turn in to a monster when you give birth..surely my moodswings cant get any worse than they already are lol

mind you dont spill your drink lol


----------



## sammynashley

i know, i've got such bad stretchies :( but i'm not too bothered about it. i only used to wear a bikini in my garden anyway :) 

does anyone elses bump seem bigger than normal somedays??


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Well fairies are going to magic my baby out from my belly button whilst I'm wearing a full face of make up and drinking tea and watching tv. and it's not going to hurt at all.


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Well fairies are going to magic my baby out from my belly button whilst I'm wearing a full face of make up and drinking tea and watching tv. and it's not going to hurt at all.

:haha::haha: lolol yeah same here :haha: if only ay sarah 

im going cry like a :baby: :cry: after


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> hahaha dont wish it away to soon sam..its going soooooooooooooooooooo quick as it is. 4 weeks now im already 19weeks..its flying by. soon we will be on here saying not long till labour girls lol
> 
> god im so scared bout the birth..i just want to scream once then out baby pops but thats just not reality isit lol its just not bout 34 hours in labour screaming im going to kil you to pete..they say you turn in to a monster when you give birth..surely my moodswings cant get any worse than they already are lol
> 
> mind you dont spill your drink lol



haha i kinda had that thought of birth in my head too hun, nice easy short labour, baby pops out couple hours later they dishcharge me from hospital but na that's a fairytale :( i've spoke to 4 new first time mumsand they were all atleast in labour for 37hours!!! then reality hit me and i was like ooooooooooooh sh****************t lol just give me every drug going and i'll be fine. hanging from the lampshade in the delivery suit head spinning round screaming haha lol



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Yup. That's how I roll. And if they haven't figured out how to do that in the next 20 and a half weeks, well...it's going to hurt like a motherf*****r and I'm going to cry my eyes out too!

Still looking forward to it though :thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> i know, i've got such bad stretchies :( but i'm not too bothered about it. i only used to wear a bikini in my garden anyway :)
> 
> does anyone elses bump seem bigger than normal somedays??
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png

sometimes when i go bed i look more bloated sam. and i no its to much info but after sex i look more bloated like baby has been pushed and stuffed in my belly botton lol lol :winkwink::haha:

do girls get that or am i just strange? :shrug: lol


----------



## sjminimac

:rofl::rofl::rofl: hanging from the lampshade???

What an image!


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> hahaha dont wish it away to soon sam..its going soooooooooooooooooooo quick as it is. 4 weeks now im already 19weeks..its flying by. soon we will be on here saying not long till labour girls lol
> 
> god im so scared bout the birth..i just want to scream once then out baby pops but thats just not reality isit lol its just not bout 34 hours in labour screaming im going to kil you to pete..they say you turn in to a monster when you give birth..surely my moodswings cant get any worse than they already are lol
> 
> mind you dont spill your drink lol
> 
> 
> 
> haha i kinda had that thought of birth in my head too hun, nice easy short labour, baby pops out couple hours later they dishcharge me from hospital but na that's a fairytale :( i've spoke to 4 new first time mumsand they were all atleast in labour for 37hours!!! then reality hit me and i was like ooooooooooooh sh****************t lol just give me every drug going and i'll be fine. hanging from the lampshade in the delivery suit head spinning round screaming haha lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.pngClick to expand...

37 hours? jeazzzzzz thats almost a day and half screaming crying shouting pain..mate could you knock me out and just pull it out so i can wake up and goo wow baby and cry lol please i so hope i dont have a long arse labour. 

but by the look of this baby growing its going to hurt..how can a baby that big come out of something sooooooo small surely god got the size wrong? lol 

hanging from lampshades hahahahah thats funny that would look like a bloody monkey circurs act lol


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> i know, i've got such bad stretchies :( but i'm not too bothered about it. i only used to wear a bikini in my garden anyway :)
> 
> does anyone elses bump seem bigger than normal somedays??
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png
> 
> sometimes when i go bed i look more bloated sam. and i no its to much info but after sex i look more bloated like baby has been pushed and stuffed in my belly botton lol lol :winkwink::haha:
> 
> do girls get that or am i just strange? :shrug: lolClick to expand...

haha maybe pete needs to slow down a bit more hun lol, i get bloated more in the evenings haven;t really looked at myself after sex normally i fall asleep because i'm so knackered. 

i have noticed i feel sore in my lady bits after sex, and things feel a bit uncomfortble like tighter down there?? i don't know my body feel someone elses now.



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

my friend was huge but her baby was normal size - she just had a lot of water and a very big placenta!

Let's hope it the same for us eh?


I'm off to bed now my lovelies, I shall see you all tomorrow.

Sleep well xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g109/supergee88/cartoon/hangingmonkey.gif

we will look crazy lol


----------



## babydeabreu

night night sarah that coffee must have knocked you out not woke you up lol 

yeah maybe he does ay sam maybe he doesnt its all good fun either way lol hahaha


----------



## sammynashley

hahaha, someones gagging for it lol only joking hun, i;m gunna go to bed otherwse i'm gunna fall asleep with my face against the screen lol night ladies !!! xxx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

no im not shullup lol 

night night sam sweet dreams...xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Good afternoon ladies :)

how are we all on this beautiful sunny afternoon :) iv literally just finished doing my room. have frown out 3 bags of crap one long chair and stuff that was just taking room up rotting. so now baby has loads of space and room for all baby stuff. its looks so much nicer :) the sun is shinning got music playing and im chilling out on my jack jones where is everyone lol :)

cant wait for pete to come home...woohooo xxx


----------



## sammynashley

morning ladies!!! 


how is everyone feeling today?? how are the bumps??

i woke up with the horrible morning sickness :( all better now tho really craving a maccy d's!!!

and my little mans bouncer arrived so been playing with that all morning its so cool, it vibrates makes nature noises and lullabyes plus it was only 39.99 it gorgeous.


did all you lovely ladies have a good weekend??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

Hey sammy, hope your ok sounds like you will be playing with little mans stuff more than he will be, 

Ive started looking at bits but still so unsure of what to buy looking at steralizers at the moment where to start xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun how are you feeling and how's bump?

i loved his bouncer, it's been put away now until he comes along.

i've bought my steriliser already its a tommee tippee microwave one its lovely and not too huge either :)


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

Not to bad hun still getting loadsa streching pains and not felt no deffinate movement as yet although we know it is as thats all we hear on doppler now. Hopefully will find out sex from the lab this week, if not got scan next week, I was looking at the tommee tippee starter set comes with bottles pump and that, all for £80 just so unsure on stuff i think im gonna have to ask the dredid mother in law to come shopping with me havent spoke to her since new years after having a major argument with the youngest daughter xx 

How you doing, 

i got day off and sitting here surfing for stuff to by while the cat lays next to me snoring lol xxx


----------



## sammynashley

my stretching pais have gone for the moment, only felt the baby move a couple of times but i know hes kicky around in there because he kicks the doppler. 

they have got a tommee tippee set on www.babiesrusco.uk not sure how much it is but itson offer and comes with loads of bottles and stuff. some of there offers are really good.

how can you find the sex out boy the lab hun?? is it accurate? bet you can't wait hun i was so excited when i foud out. i'm getting it doublechecked at my next scan in 2weeks but baby definatley look like hes got little boy parts.



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

Lab results are 100% hun and was taken from the fluid from round baby when had amino done x x


----------



## bklove

Hey gals, I think labor is definitly a scary though. Everytime I see shows with someone in labor i'm like I don't think I can do that...one time I even cried:) Do you guys have plans for any classes or videos/books to help with labor? We are looking into taking a class on the bradley method. 

Sammy- Do you really wish you had a bigger bump? I like my not so big and obvious bump. I figure in due time it'll be its on island:)


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun, i don't wish i had a bigger bump i just wish it was a bit more defined, on the front veiw you cant tell i'm pregnant it's until i turn sideways and it like POW!!! lol. but then the smaller i stay the less stretchies i get :) that won't happen tho lol


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies 

how we all doing today? just thought to pop in as i havent been on much lately. 

im feeling sooooooooooooooo zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz could have easily of stayed in bed :) im soo looking forward to this long weeekend...fri to mon off work ohh yes oh yes bring on the trumpets lol then thursday i got baby scan woohooo short week this week and short week next week its all good :)

anyone else starting to feel more tired and more uncomforatble with clothing? i love to literally get home and strip as im hating anything on me at the moment. clothes that is lol :)

x


----------



## Magik204

I know that feeling hun i hate clothes and trying to sleep although only getting up once a night now rather then 5 or 6 times which is good but feel even more tired the normal, 

Ive got scan on wednesday next week so short week for me to, 

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


HE HE


----------



## sjminimac

Hi - me! Even my mat clothes! Although to be fair I'm living in leggings and dresses/long tops at the mo - casual for home and smart for work! nice and easy.

How's everyone? Just looked at bump in the mirror - can't belive I'm 20 weeks on Thurs! Remember the worry of first tri ladies?

xx


----------



## sjminimac

I also have a 3 day week this week and a 3 day week the week after and my scan the monday 12th and a 4 day week that week! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!! Trumpets indeed :) :) :) :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> I know that feeling hun i hate clothes and trying to sleep although only getting up once a night now rather then 5 or 6 times which is good but feel even more tired the normal,
> 
> Ive got scan on wednesday next week so short week for me to,
> 
> TTTTTTTTTTTTTTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> HE HE


lolololol 


wooohooooo scan a day before miinnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol

i cant wait i cant wait....i keep noting the date on my calender...9days to goooooooooo count down ........:)


----------



## Magik204

Has just found out its a Girrllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll were on team :pink: so excited hope all is well at the Scan xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hurry Up scans so we can all know each others 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sjminimac

Awwww! A little girl! Congrats!

Have you picked a name?
x


----------



## Magik204

not a clue hun xxxx


----------



## cla

hello everybody. 
bea ive just seen it congrats hun on you little girl i bet your over the moon. so we have got 1 boy and 1 girl so far:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Magik204

cla said:


> hello everybody.
> bea ive just seen it congrats hun on you little girl i bet your over the moon. so we have got 1 boy and 1 girl so far:happydance::happydance:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> we wondered where you had gone
> 
> yer excited, well lost now xxxxx


----------



## cla

im still here, ive been looking at your posts to see what everbody has been up to. had a bad weekend again because i should have had my scan yesterday:cry:so that hit me hard. i will get there i will have my good and bad days. enough about that i dont want to put a dampner on everybodys good moods.
some good news its my munches 9th birthday today, he is a big boy. i cant believe he is 9, these last 9 years have been great with my little man, and i cant wait for you all to know what it feels like to be a mom. no matter what pain you go through having them, when you hold them in your arms it will be worth it:hugs:

bea if i was you i would be shopping i have seen that many nice outfits for girls they are sooooooo cute. tk max have got loads of designer clothes for cheep, they had 2 timberland baby grows for £9. ive told keith im going in there next time


----------



## Magik204

Happy Birthday to you little man xxxxx he he maybe you should spot the stuff and tell me where to go lol 

Everything will work out hun have ya nice holiday and come back all refreshed with lots of bonking but dont wear him out to much xxxxxx

you got all the support of us so if your ever feeling down well all cheer you up 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX mwah XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx

Big Kiss

xxx


----------



## cla

dont forget im your personal shopper lol. i know i can talk to you lot but i dont want to get you all worried about your bumps. so i just keep it to myself and sometimes i dont feel its right me posting on here anymore:cry::cry:


----------



## Magik204

cla said:


> dont forget im your personal shopper lol. i know i can talk to you lot but i dont want to get you all worried about your bumps. so i just keep it to myself and sometimes i dont feel its right me posting on here anymore:cry::cry:

Dont be silly were here for each other through the good and the bad so dont feel like that hunni honetly xxx


----------



## Magik204

cla said:


> dont forget im your personal shopper lol. i know i can talk to you lot but i dont want to get you all worried about your bumps. so i just keep it to myself and sometimes i dont feel its right me posting on here anymore:cry::cry:

Dont be silly were here for each other through the good and the bad so dont feel like that hunni honestly xxx


----------



## sjminimac

Don't feel like that Claire -we're here for you 00% xx


----------



## babydeabreu

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO BEA thats fantastic news..everything is fine and baby is a girl..i bet your sooooooo happy hun. i bet you have loadz of names swimming round in your head lol i bet hubby is happy too :) woohooooo baby girl awwwwwww :) xx





cla said:


> dont forget im your personal shopper lol. i know i can talk to you lot but i dont want to get you all worried about your bumps. so i just keep it to myself and sometimes i dont feel its right me posting on here anymore:cry::cry:

claire dont you dare feel bad for talking we are here for you..even if you was to talk thread after thread bout it we care and will always always listen. at the end of the day if the boot was on the other foot we know you'd be the same with us. you are going through such a horrible time with the scan date so fulll of emotionas that most of us know whats its like to mc. i really hope you both are ok and i really hope you both look forward to holiday where it will help you both soo soo much. congrats on little mans b-day..9 years old hes growing up..i cant imagen baby being 9 already..you must feel so proud that hes growin up in to big boy :) have you got a pic of you both together? put one up be nice to see you together :) xxx

i no its hard for you but somedays you will feel bad and on them days you post as much as you want....your a part of us regardless ok?

lots and lots of big hugs squeeeeeeeeeeeze xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies, hope everyone is ok!!

hey magik- congrats on your little girl!!

claire- don't be silly you've still got to post here!

well i've had a very eventfull day, i started off at work feeling really rubbish and bump feel really low and heavy, didn't pay much attention to it. went to the toilet a couple of hours later after feeling a bit wet down there:( when i wiped it was blood. so i got sent straight to the labour ward on my own ash was at work :(

well i was there for 3 and a half hours stuck in a delivery room on a bed scared out my mind, the midwife made me do a sample and never even told me the results! she took my blood pressure which was 90/60 which was low for me but she said it was a lovely reading. she put the doppler on my bump and it took her 10mins to find baby but it felt like forever and he's alright. then...... out of nowhere she says the docters just going to come in and do a speculum!!!! so after 10mins i had to have a internal scan and OMG!!!!! i was inching up the bed it was so painfull but the docters telling me too relax!! well after all that the cause of the bleeding is unknown, i'm not in pre-term labour and baby doesn't seem distressed. 

i've been told to wait for my 20week scan which is in two weeks to see if i have a low lying placenta, if so that could be the cause of the bleeding. 


on the other hand i had a look round the labour ward, even saw the theatre, and its very very clinical, not that calming. no pictures or posters no tv's in the rooms just a cd/radio player. so looks like when i go into labour i'll be taking lots of home comforts lol and ashley's psp haha






https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hey ladies, hope everyone is ok!!
> 
> hey magik- congrats on your little girl!!
> 
> claire- don't be silly you've still got to post here!
> 
> well i've had a very eventfull day, i started off at work feeling really rubbish and bump feel really low and heavy, didn't pay much attention to it. went to the toilet a couple of hours later after feeling a bit wet down there:( when i wiped it was blood. so i got sent straight to the labour ward on my own ash was at work :(
> 
> well i was there for 3 and a half hours stuck in a delivery room on a bed scared out my mind, the midwife made me do a sample and never even told me the results! she took my blood pressure which was 90/60 which was low for me but she said it was a lovely reading. she put the doppler on my bump and it took her 10mins to find baby but it felt like forever and he's alright. then...... out of nowhere she says the docters just going to come in and do a speculum!!!! so after 10mins i had to have a internal scan and OMG!!!!! i was inching up the bed it was so painfull but the docters telling me too relax!! well after all that the cause of the bleeding is unknown, i'm not in pre-term labour and baby doesn't seem distressed.
> 
> i've been told to wait for my 20week scan which is in two weeks to see if i have a low lying placenta, if so that could be the cause of the bleeding.
> 
> on the other hand i had a look round the labour ward, even saw the theatre, and its very very clinical, not that calming. no pictures or posters no tv's in the rooms just a cd/radio player. so looks like when i go into labour i'll be taking lots of home comforts lol and ashley's psp haha
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png

jeazz sam..what a horrible day you had..id never want to go through that hun :( you must of been going out of you mind with worrie :hugs:

im soooo glad that they got babies heart beat and that everything is ok :thumbup:. baby is growing so maybe the bleed was him moving around cousing your brusiing and a light bleed. just try take it easy hun...:hugs::hugs:

xxxx


----------



## sammynashley

i kinda knew nothing was wrong, he's been such a little fighter. felt like an idiot being in the labour ward but the midwife assured me it's best to get checked over,

anyway hun.... how are you?? seems like forever since we've spoken. 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

HlHey Sammy cor you had a day 2day.really glad everything is ok must be. Well scary on ya own 
How u doing now. x x x x


----------



## Magik204

HlHey Sammy cor you had a day 2day.really glad everything is ok must be. Well scary on ya own 
How u doing now. x x x x


----------



## babydeabreu

nothing wrong with be careful getting everything checked over..always say always better to be safe than sorry hun :) im just soo glad your ok..reading that i was just on the edge thinkging hope baby is ok hope baby is ok :)

im good hun....busy as hell today at work...made me full alseep in the tearoom at work lol

im so looking forward to a short week this week and next week :) 

pinch :winkwink: :)


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun yeah i'm doing great feel a bit battered and bruised thos the midwife and docter were really spitefull even when using the doppler she was jabbing me with it really hard i was jumping off the bed with the pain but she didn't care (bitch) but apart from that i'm great, i have tomorrow off so i'm just going to have a duvet day on the sofa :)

how are you lovely ladies??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

wish i had a sofa day lucky you :OP


----------



## sammynashley

haha lyns you fell asleep at work lol, we have a guy that does that at my work but he's 73 and slower than a snail but think he knows it all lol.

i've felt little man kicking around ever since the hospital lol i think he likes making me worry ya know. 

even my sex life is gunna suffer this week :( awww i feel so frumpy and flabby lol



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

you all watching one born every minute??????? 
on now channel 4 xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> haha lyns you fell asleep at work lol, we have a guy that does that at my work but he's 73 and slower than a snail but think he knows it all lol.
> 
> i've felt little man kicking around ever since the hospital lol i think he likes making me worry ya know.
> 
> even my sex life is gunna suffer this week :( awww i feel so frumpy and flabby lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


hahaha i was on my lunch break soooo ner ner ner :) 

why you feeling flabby hun? we all feel bloated and like a stuffed rabbit but flabby..iv seen you bump and you look gorgeous silly :)

ma sex life is boiling at the moment..hes little trip away done him the world of good..well done me the world of good lol boy oh boy has it been fun lol i think he should go away more often hahaha :haha::winkwink: 

cant wait to finish work wednesday and go back next tuesday thats just wiiiiicked on the dj lol


----------



## sammynashley

na i got bored of watching after i see the girl with ginger hair screaming like a wailing banshee. i've decieded to wait and see what birth is gunna be like after today. i will warn you ladies i was only stuff in the labour room for 3 n half hours and i was bored stiff make sure u take things in your hospital bag to keep you busy. 


how longs it until everyones scans?? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

*na i got bored of watching after i see the girl with ginger hair screaming like a wailing banshee*

hahahahaa you do say some funny things sam :haha: 

thanks for letting us know how bored we will be..ill make sure pete bring in the ps3 whoop whoop play some games all night why not? lolol


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> haha lyns you fell asleep at work lol, we have a guy that does that at my work but he's 73 and slower than a snail but think he knows it all lol.
> 
> i've felt little man kicking around ever since the hospital lol i think he likes making me worry ya know.
> 
> even my sex life is gunna suffer this week :( awww i feel so frumpy and flabby lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png
> 
> 
> hahaha i was on my lunch break soooo ner ner ner :)
> 
> why you feeling flabby hun? we all feel bloated and like a stuffed rabbit but flabby..iv seen you bump and you look gorgeous silly :)
> 
> ma sex life is boiling at the moment..hes little trip away done him the world of good..well done me the world of good lol boy oh boy has it been fun lol i think he should go away more often hahaha :haha::winkwink:
> 
> cant wait to finish work wednesday and go back next tuesday thats just wiiiiicked on the dj lolClick to expand...

haha lol :D

i don't really feel flabby i just feel so un sexy atm, and i never used to have a problem before. i have stocking and outfits from ann summers and they just got put in a bag and put in my wardrobe at the weekend never to be worn again lol. ash says he still finds me sexy and wants me to wear stockings and stuff on occaisons but it seems tooo much hassle and i don't feel sexy enough to wear them does that sound silly??

dont get me wrong we still have a amazing sex life but i dont feel as sexy as i used to so it kinda feels i'm doing it more for him now:( 





https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah that makes sence hun..atm we are drained and get tired all the time . our bodies are changing and there curves that we didnt no we could get lol but its good that ash is good and still finds you sexy thats the main thing :)

petes loves me pregnant..he said yesterday after this one he wants another one..like he wants to keep me pregnant forever lol because he has been away he thinkgs baby has groowwwn ermm hello it has lol 

long as our men are happy thats a happy life 4 us lol x


----------



## sammynashley

yeah he loves me pregnant,i think i'll have a paper day with myself tomorrow and see what happens hehe.

are you find out what your bubba is as your next scan hun??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah have a great day to your self its the best :)

yup i find out next thursday what baby is..feels like forrrrrrever iv been waiting to find out :)

i just had sausage chips and beans i feel well fat now lol


----------



## sammynashley

awww thats sounds well yummy lol i had turkey drummers, new potatoes and spaghetti lol:)

bet u really can't wait hun, i'm so excited for you!! i have 16days until mine :( and ash has taken the day off work to come with me too bless him, so for a treati'm gunna cooking him a massive fry up in the morning:) 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

aww thats yummy i havent had drumsticks since i left school lol jeaz that was like nealy 11 year ago :O wow i feel like a donkey now well old lol

i really really cant wait hun....its taking forever to get here..i just want to see baby no that baby is ok and find out was im having :)

ash is going to love you in the morning...theres no man in this world that doesnt love a fat morning fri up lol make sure you got your stockings on hahah lol


----------



## sammynashley

haha cooking a fry up naked with stockings on haha talk about sex on the worktop lol poor baby will be shaken up before the scan lol. 

i cant wait until my scan seems ages away. i'll be exactly 22weeks at my scan, and i'm going to get them to double check the gender even tho i think it is a little boy i wanna double check.


god i've got heartburn n the little bugger is using me as a boxing back lol


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

anywayz im off to bed now..as some of us have to go work tomorrow not sit around all day on the sofa lol 

have a good night babe..speak to you tomorrow whe i get to work hahah 

night xx


----------



## sammynashley

lol sorry hun, night night xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

elllooooooooooo lovely ladies..iv just come back from lunch with pete..now back at work stuffed and need of sleep lol 

how are you all today? enjoyin the cold? the rain? oh the joys of england lol 


i was sooo angry earlie due to a rude customer giving me the wanker suck dick sign....for no reason what so ever i was so annoyed and soooo pissed off of how disrespecful he was. hes sister got me confused with another emplyeee with what ever problem she had with her. she spoke to her brother in chineses when walking passed me laughing there chineses heads off. then when he walked out he was just damn right rude....turn round pointed and gave me the suck ma dick wanker sign..i was sooo angry iv never spoke to this bird so what was her problem the cow. 

but thanksfuly seeing pete for lunch going babies are us has chilled me out and now im all good to go..so whos next? lol


----------



## 1st sprog

hi girls i'm Beccy, sorry i'll be one who keeeps dropping in as i work shifts so not always easy to get onto net! Scan went really well baby is fit and healthy although didnt want photo taken as kept moving away... obviously a sign of things to come! and we found out that we are on team......................................Pink! Yeah! 
So far pregnancy has been treating me well, i havent felt the glow that everyone talks about but i've been very lucky and havent had much sickness or anything, baby is starting to kick more now. so feels more realistic! Just wish i could sleep properly, i've woken up at 3am every morning since week 6, any sugggestions would be appreciated xxx


----------



## sjminimac

Hey congrats on team pink Beccy! And welcome :)
xx


----------



## babydeabreu

1st sprog said:


> hi girls i'm Beccy, sorry i'll be one who keeeps dropping in as i work shifts so not always easy to get onto net! Scan went really well baby is fit and healthy although didnt want photo taken as kept moving away... obviously a sign of things to come! and we found out that we are on team......................................Pink! Yeah!
> So far pregnancy has been treating me well, i havent felt the glow that everyone talks about but i've been very lucky and havent had much sickness or anything, baby is starting to kick more now. so feels more realistic! Just wish i could sleep properly, i've woken up at 3am every morning since week 6, any sugggestions would be appreciated xxx


Hellloooooo hun...what did you say your name was??

congratulations on being in pink team..woohooooo :) have you and hubby thought of any names yet? i think the more you feel baby the more better and realistic it is most definatly...over the last past weeks feeling baby move has felt more and mroe exciting :)

we went pictures last night and i was like quick quick feel baby..we both started giggerling like to naughty teenages getting on everyones nerves whiles there trying to watch the film lol 


what time do you normally go bed hun?

i find if i got bed now at 10ish i wake up at 6 instead of 4. i find if i eat something small before bed i sleep better too..just like a little sandwich or some pickles it helps me. if i go bed on an empty stomach i wake up quite alot in the night. so i try eat and go bed bout 10..thats just something that helps me hope it helps you :) xx


hows everyone else today? last day then 4 days off yeeppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)


----------



## sjminimac

20 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooo!!!!!

Sammy we made it!!! Bea and Lyns to follow shortly, and waiting ever patiently for the lovely Claire xxx


And Beccy - have no advice I'm afraid about the late night/early morning waking I'm afraid as I'm suffering the same - feel delirious when at work but I wake up when I'm at home! xx


----------



## cla

sjminimac said:


> 20 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooo!!!!!
> 
> Sammy we made it!!! Bea and Lyns to follow shortly, and waiting ever patiently for the lovely Claire xxx
> 
> 
> And Beccy - have no advice I'm afraid about the late night/early morning waking I'm afraid as I'm suffering the same - feel delirious when at work but I wake up when I'm at home! xx

hello sarah i wish i was with you, that was really sweet of you. i think my first af should me here soon as i have been spotting for the last couple of days so hopefully i will be here agian soon:happydance: hows the bump


----------



## sjminimac

Bump is fine, hun, getting bigger and starting to feel heavy now. Sending you lots of baby dust - you keep on humping and get back here as soon as you can!

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Magik204

Yay Hurry up claire were all waiting, Nice to meet ya bec's, Sammy were not far behind you were hot on you tail, so how everyone feeling today, xxx


----------



## cla

im alright today, i take everyday as it comes. ive got to go to the hospital wednesday 19th may to get all my results, i said to keith at the moment i dont know weather i can go. the thought of going in that room and talking about my baby will kill me, i dont know if i can deal with it. plus we have asked not to know the sex because it would make me feel worse knowing if it was a boy or girl, but deep down i think i want to know. ive got that many thoughts in my head i need another brain. im going to ask keith when we go to the hospital if he wants to go to the chapel to see if they have put the baby in the remembrance book:cry:

so youve got a big belly, i bet your clothes dont fit. have you changed your mind on what you think you are having and any names yet:happydance:


----------



## cla

bea im coming , theres only so much s*****g you can do lol. i think im killing keith:blush:


----------



## sjminimac

cla said:


> im alright today, i take everyday as it comes. ive got to go to the hospital wednesday 19th may to get all my results, i said to keith at the moment i dont know weather i can go. the thought of going in that room and talking about my baby will kill me, i dont know if i can deal with it. plus we have asked not to know the sex because it would make me feel worse knowing if it was a boy or girl, but deep down i think i want to know. ive got that many thoughts in my head i need another brain. im going to ask keith when we go to the hospital if he wants to go to the chapel to see if they have put the baby in the remembrance book:cry:
> 
> so youve got a big belly, i bet your clothes dont fit. have you changed your mind on what you think you are having and any names yet:happydance:

Ah un, that's so sad. We'll all be thinking of you on here, feel free to come and share some of those thoughts with us to help relieve some of the pressure.

Still have no idea what I'm having, picked Charlie Andrew Roberts for a boy, Sophie Jane Roberts for a girl. Find out a week on Monday x


----------



## babydeabreu

yes yes hurry up claire bear lol we are eger for you get back here :) i bet keith is loving it i bet hes like wow sex drive yes please lol 

woohooo sarah 20weeks me and bea are pullin ur tail hard we are right behide you so please dont fart haha :) xxx


----------



## sjminimac

babydeabreu said:


> woohooo sarah 20weeks me and bea are pullin ur tail hard we are right behide you so please dont fart haha :) xxx

Ha! I can't promise anything hun! And if I did fart, it wouldn't be me it'd be baby! ;)

xx


----------



## cla

lynsey ive read you have been upsetting your customers:haha:


----------



## Magik204

He he claire poor Keith will be red rore lol, I think phil has forgotten what it is because i was so ill at the beginning i dint want it so we hardly have it now bless him, Im sure you a strong lady and you will cope the best you can and keith will be there to support you to were all here for you to if you need us to be xxxxxx 

Does anyone else keep waking up in tears and not knowing why ya crying?? i do and then i start thinking am i doing the right thing how will i cope :( xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> woohooo sarah 20weeks me and bea are pullin ur tail hard we are right behide you so please dont fart haha :) xxx
> 
> Ha! I can't promise anything hun! And if I did fart, it wouldn't be me it'd be baby! ;)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

HAHAHHHA the funny thing is i say that to pete all the time..it wasnt me it was baby lol
https://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu301/grimgifts/FARTlight.gif



claire oh yes i have been upsetting people iv never spoke to lol some people are just strange :) i really hope your ok and that keith is doing well too. i really really hope you guys get throught this and even though its hard to try look 4ward to the holiday. baby will always be in your heart and will always be remembered...what ever you decide to do..im sure it will be the right choice :hugs::hugs::hugs: we always here for you :) xx



bea i dont wake up in tears but i do cry over the stupidest of things does that count? hope yuor ok though we all get worried if we will be a good mum will we do things right...with support round us and the right guidance from mw we should be fine :) pluss we got each other on here to help drive us more insane init :haha:xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies, i'm just popping in to say i won't be on here for a few day's i've been having serious problems at home with ashley so ladies please dont worry baby is fine. i'll be back soon :)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

hope you and ash are ok sam. you know where i am if you need to talk. bigs hugs hunnie iv pm'd you xxx


----------



## bklove

Hey Cla:hug: I hope you find the courage to go. I think you have it in you. 
Sammy- hope all the issues work itself out. 

I went for my scan today and the baby was a naughty little thing and had its face hidden in my pelvis for a while so we couldn't see much of its face. We pretty much saw everything else and we are still on team unknown, aka:yellow:) We have to go back in 2 weeks to try to see its head better and heart, but baby seems to be doing well. I couldn't get a good pic to post though, so here is my tiny belly instead:

https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/19w6d.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> Hey Cla:hug: I hope you find the courage to go. I think you have it in you.
> Sammy- hope all the issues work itself out.
> 
> I went for my scan today and the baby was a naughty little thing and had its face hidden in my pelvis for a while so we couldn't see much of its face. We pretty much saw everything else and we are still on team unknown, aka:yellow:) We have to go back in 2 weeks to try to see its head better and heart, but baby seems to be doing well. I couldn't get a good pic to post though, so here is my tiny belly instead:
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/19w6d.jpg



woohooo amanda first picture we have of you how cute :) i think your having a boy :) im glad that the scan went well and that baby is doing well. hopfuly in 2 weeks time you can find out what baby is :) have you bought anything yet or you like me going to wait untill you find out what baby is? what date is your next scan? fingers crossed the bugga aint playing hide and seek again lol :)


hows everyone doing? everyone having a lovely holiday so far? 4 days off baby woooohoooooo :)



SAMMM - im here if you wana talk ring me if you want xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

p.s amanda i have the same curtains as you hehe :) xx


----------



## cla

Sammy I hope everything is ok Hun


----------



## babydeabreu

girls are you still taking your folic acid tablets? hummm i am but is that ok? or do i need to stop now? :)


----------



## Magik204

Morning ladies howz everyone and bumps?

Amanda that is lovely bump.you have going there x x

Sammy hope your. Ok hunni x x 

Lyns were 20wks today half way there cent wait to see out princess on wed really cart and u get to see what your little bundle is Thursday how exciting x x 


Well I've finally started buying stuff but not pink as wanna be able to keep it all got next one so bought a lovely cream stuff and hopefully be getting the whole set yayyyyyyyyy
Is everyone enjoyin..Easter so far x x


----------



## Magik204

Morning ladies howz everyone and bumps?

Amanda that is lovely bump.you have going there x x

Sammy hope your. Ok hunni x x 

Lyns were 20wks today half way there cent wait to see out princess on wed really cart and u get to see what your little bundle is Thursday how exciting x x 


Well I've finally started buying stuff but not pink as wanna be able to keep it all got next one so bought a lovely cream stuff and hopefully be getting the whole set yayyyyyyyyy
Is everyone enjoyin..Easter so far x x


----------



## sjminimac

Hey Bea, well done on your 20 week milestone! X


----------



## Magik204

Argh thanks its lyns 2 lol u ok hun what u up to on this lovely day x. Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

whhooooooop whooop 20weeks wicked. :)

morning bea morning sarah :) xxx

*Your Baby's Growth and Development* 
By 20 weeks, your baby is now practicing breathing and swallowing on a regular basis. Your baby continues to grow and fill out, with the head becoming slightly more proportional to the rest of the body. 

Your baby's skin is becoming more complex now, forming different layers. The epidermis, or surface of your baby's skin, has four layers that contain ridges for fingertips. The layers that form in your baby's palms and feet will provide him with his own unique fingerprint later in life. 

*Your Growth and Development*
By 20 weeks, you are at the midpoint of your pregnancy, and onlookers are definitely starting to notice your bump! After pregnancy week 20 your uterus has likely reached your bellybutton. Growth typically starts to become more regular from this point on, so you should be noticing regular changes in your belly. 

Remember that you are now halfway through your pregnancy, only 20 more weeks to go! Some ladies will deliver slightly sooner than 40 weeks, while others will delivery shortly after. A typical pregnancy usually lasts anywhere from 37-42 weeks. Where you fall in this spectrum will depend on a number of factors, including the accuracy of your due date, the health of your baby, and even your genetics!


just some little notes..im sure you have already read them lol 


hope you girlies are enjoying the sunshine. 

sam im thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## sjminimac

Hey Lyns . congrats to you too! Woohoo!

Hope Sammy's okay...

Not enjoying the sunshine for two reasons - firstly I'm at work til 1pm, secondly we don't have any here in yorkshire!

Next milestone is the scans, then after that viability at 24 weeks! xx
xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies:)


i thought i should pop in and say hello:)

i hope everyones ok congrats on reaching 20weeks you 2!!

i'm at home today was meant to be working but woke up as if someone had just pulled the plug and given me a throbbing headahe and sickness so i'm layin on the sofa relaxing,

what is everyone upto today?? 

is everyone looking forward to their choccy eggs tomorrow???



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks sarah :) cant belive how quick its going though can you? 


sam - ello hunnie :) been worrie bout you xx....glad your relaxing in today..not bout work..hell no put your feet up and ignore the world thats what im doing today lol petes gone work and i got the whole day to nooooothing woohoo loving it. 

tomorrow im seeing my family ..hopfully the weather is ok as i think we having a easter egg hunt and BBQ.. then monday we are seeing petes mum..home made african food....mmmm yes please iv missed petes mums cooking :) havent seen hes mum for 3 years so kinda nervers lol 9 years with pete and im nervers liek its the first time to ssee her hahah but im sure it will go ok and she seems over the moon for baby and cant wait to see bump :)


is anyone else taking there folic acid? 

also have you been feeling a little sick? 

we went pictures last night and boy oh boy was baby kicking like she was playing some football with me lol 

hope everyone enjoys there day and enjoys the rain/sunshine lol 

sarah you aint missing much as its raining sunshine raining sunshine here...not long till 1 till you finsih so its allllll good :)xx

xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun i'm alright don't worry about me :)


ooooh african food yes please!!! i have indian for dinner heartburn here we come!!

i'm just having a lazy day at mum's tomorrow with a lovely roast and all the family round. i'm so hungry today wanna eat everything :( lol

i stopped taking my folic acid at 13weeks, but that's only because i'm so forgetfull and would of barely taken it anyway. it is safe to take it all the way through so i wouldn't worry hun. just means your baby will have a superbrain lol.


i've still got my morning,afernoon and evening sickness too don't get it everyday but i do still get it and have come to realise that i'll prob have it all the way through. are you still getting yours then ??


only 4 weeks for us to go ladies and were viable woop woop:happydance: 

i'm so jealous of everyone having there scans this week, mine not til the 15th so have 2weeks to wait :( but hopefully they will find out why i'm bleeding too. just can't wait to see the munchkin again :)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## bklove

Sammy- that scan will get here soon enough, time has been flying! I hope relaxing a bit does you justice today. 

Sjminimac- Sending you lots of sunshine! 

Magik- What did you buy, what did you buy?!:) I still haven't bought anything- i'm about to buy me some maternity pants though:) 

Babyb- Are you the gender whisperer:) lol. I was trying to peak at the screen and not look at the same time, but I think I saw balls, can you see balls on a scan? lol. What ever we get i'm happy with, don't really want to know ahead of time. We go back in 2 weeks to see the heart and head. Rump Shaker needs to cooperate though. lol that we share curtains:) 

I'm just taking my prenatals with the folic acid in it. I never took any extra than that. I do take extra calcium (when I remember) and I was taking fish oil, but I ran out and may or may not refill. The last 2 I was advised to take along with the prenatal.


----------



## Magik204

Bk love, i have fallen in love with the 'I LOVE MY BEAR' range from babys r us its at neutral colur so can be stored for next bubs, i have bought baby bath, baby box, bouncer, steraliser, changing mat and going to look at moses basket on monday so getting there already got travel system and possibly a cot so nearlly there xxxx

How you doing the time is going so quickly cant belive we only got just over 4months to go xx


----------



## cla

I hope you are all ok and you haven't eaten to many chocs.
Lynsey I hope you let the kids get some of the eggs lol


----------



## Magik204

Good morning ladies, how are we all, 

Ive got my scan 2morrow cant wait to see little monkey again 

Kicks have been getting stronger and stronger especially at night but OH still cant feel them yet, 

Claire-- we dint get any chocolate in our house :O( xx


----------



## babydeabreu

morning ladies :)

did we all have a great easter holiday? im back at work and ermmm now the suns out? isnt that just great lol 

i had a fantastic weekend. see the family see the in-laws and it was just pucka to not have to work :)

i have to say though baby has been kicking alllllllllllllllllllllll weekedn even now as i talk hes kicking im loving it lol

cla - i left them the buttons i had the egg lol 

sam - hun thinking of you...wana give you the biggggggggest hug and squeeeeze you hard till it hurts hope your ok :) xxxx


how everyone else doing? bea? sarah? amanda? cla? sam? 

pinch :) xx


----------



## cla

oh bea make your oh go and get you a egg say the baby wants one lol.
lynsey that was nice you left them a little somthing, im ok i got my first af yesterday:happydance:which is great to know my body is back to normal after 5 weeks, i just cant believe how different my af is since the baby, but i guess thats whats to be expected. i think i wont be so happy with the next lot of afs if i dont get my :bfp: so im sending myself lots and lots of:spermy::dust::spermy: my way.
i cant believe you have all got your scans this week, i hope you enjoy every moment. 
so gut feeling lynsey what do you think you are having


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> oh bea make your oh go and get you a egg say the baby wants one lol.
> lynsey that was nice you left them a little somthing, im ok i got my first af yesterday:happydance:which is great to know my body is back to normal after 5 weeks, i just cant believe how different my af is since the baby, but i guess thats whats to be expected. i think i wont be so happy with the next lot of afs if i dont get my :bfp: so im sending myself lots and lots of:spermy::dust::spermy: my way.
> i cant believe you have all got your scans this week, i hope you enjoy every moment.
> so gut feeling lynsey what do you think you are having

hahahaha well its only fair to leave them something lol

so glad that af:witch: is here for you. thats a geat sign meanyour body is getting ready starting over. fingers crossed all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::sex::dust::dust::dust::dust::sex::sex::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::spermy::dust::dust::spermy::spermy::sex::dust::dust:

all happends and you get your :bfp: VERY VERY SOON. :hugs:

cla im soo not sure what im having now..so many people say its a boy because of this but then its a girl bcos of that arghhhh but im getting a more gut feeling that its a girl but i just dont no and its doing my head in lol :dohh::shrug: roll on friday and im not telling you girls hahahahaha evil :haha:

claire did you get any easter eggs?? any yummy choooccccooolate round your mouth :)

petes got baby tomasthe tank egg and me buttons egg lol what a sweety...iv been such a biiyyyacth to him so moany snappy i was suprised he got my anything lol

did you get up to anything at the weekend claire? xxx


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies! I got an egg from my parents from Thorntons with 'The bump' written on the front! Can't bring myself to eat it yet, although I probably will tonight!

Baby Roberts is kicking up a storm again today too - he kicked all the way through a meeting I've just had at work and made me jump twice! :)
xx


----------



## babydeabreu

aww is that the babies name baby robert? or is that your hubby surname??? :) 

if you dont eat the egg ima find where you live and break in and take it in the night lol 

how nice it it when abby kicks? your just sitting there doing your own thing then pow lol its wonderful isnt it :) xxx


----------



## sjminimac

Roberts is my surname, it'll either be Charlie Andrew Roberts or Sophie Jane Roberts for bubs.

Yep, it's lovely when I feel the kicks - although it feels like baby is dancing not kicking today! xx


----------



## cla

Lynsey thank you for all the baby dust , I bet your finger killed pressing it that many times lol.
So you think it's a girl, I bet it is then. When I had rian I knew he would be a boy and I was right. And you are bloody telling us how you get on don't be evil. 
How are you getting on Sarah


----------



## sjminimac

I'm good thanks Claire hun, how are you? I have my scan on Monday - haven't a clue what we're having, depends what day it is! Hubby thinks boy.

And I will let you know how we get on x


----------



## cla

I'm alrite Hun I have my good and my bad days. But when I feel I'm having a downer I try and do somthing. It's been the first weekend I haven't been upset because I have kept myself busy. We have decided to decorate my moms hall, it killed stripping it but it took my mind of everything.
I can't believe how quick it is going for you all.
So Sarah you think a boy , don't forget to put all the pics up. I want to see all these little babys


----------



## Magik204

Argh Bless ya all, all so excited xxxxx


----------



## sjminimac

sending you lots of baby dust too - add all this to Lynsey's baby dust and I suspect it may be the entire world supply of baby dust arriving on your doorstep xxx


----------



## Magik204

Here you go claire heres some more to add to your collection xxx

st::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cla

I'm doin good with all this spermy dust. It better not be homer Simpson spermy lol


----------



## Magik204

He he Just keep swimming just keep swimming xxxxx


----------



## sjminimac

It's not homer it's Jack bauer :)


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Roberts is my surname, it'll either be Charlie Andrew Roberts or Sophie Jane Roberts for bubs.
> 
> Yep, it's lovely when I feel the kicks - although it feels like baby is dancing not kicking today! xx

aww srah what nice names 4 both :) not long now drum is rolling........

and its and its its its its a....................


to be continued... lol haha

yeah claire sorry bout that my finger got stuck on the dust botton i was like 

opps..but hey you can never have to much dust eh hehe just want you to be happy :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

and claire be careful of this man--- 

https://i587.photobucket.com/albums/ss317/deeodub/lgfp1645homer-simpson-ladies-man-th.jpg

hehe xx


----------



## sjminimac

I feel I may be cooking the next karate kid! Bump is pulling some ninja sh*t on my ass today! Wooo! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha yeah same here sarah.. im sitting here and it actually feels like hes punching me inside lol

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/JOKES/thpregnancy-1.jpg


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies. I'm definitly not growing a ninja assassin, atleast not yet:) I've been feeling more movement on a regular basis now, but still not to strong. 

Magik- You are definitly working through the baby must have list. I'll probably wait till the last possible minute. I guess right now I want to have a place for things, so I want to have the room done, and storage and what not. I do know how I want to decorate the room though, looked at pics this weekend. And we did look at cribs 2. I have to finalize what I want this week so we can order that. 

Cla- :hugs: and more :dust: :dust: :dust: I didn't have much chocolate for easter, did you? I had a great weekend thou, was very relaxing. 

Sjm- That egg you got sounds very cute. Did you take a bite into it yet?

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies,


i'm back today with a spring in my step and happier than ever:D

lyns- thank you so much for the pm you sent me i've done everything you've said and i feel happier for it. thank you for making me feel better hun **big hugs**


i also have a very exciting day ahead of me today. i ordered my pram on sunday and it will be getting delivered today!!! :happydance: :happydance:
i fell inlove with it when i first saw it and it was only 219.99 for the whole thing including carseat, carrycot, changing bag it does everything!! and comes in 4/5 different colours.

oooooh and i'm im treating myself to a mcdonalds for lunch yummy!!! :)

how are all you lovely ladies doing??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

Morning hun were all good this end ta just waiting to see the consultant had scan everything seems ok although only gave us one pic of her face x x


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> and claire be careful of this man---
> 
> https://i587.photobucket.com/albums/ss317/deeodub/lgfp1645homer-simpson-ladies-man-th.jpg
> 
> hehe xx

thats a good pic lynsey:happydance::happydance:
thanks for all the spermy dust:thumbup::thumbup:

and bea I WANT TO SEE THE PICTURE OF YOUR DAUGHTER:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies! Hope you're all well. Bea - whre's the pic of your baby girl?

Only 5 more sleeps til I get to see my little ninja monkey! has been kicking all night. Had a very vivid dream last night that we went to the scan and he was a boy, so we'll see xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> 
> i'm back today with a spring in my step and happier than ever:D
> 
> lyns- thank you so much for the pm you sent me i've done everything you've said and i feel happier for it. thank you for making me feel better hun **big hugs**
> 
> 
> i also have a very exciting day ahead of me today. i ordered my pram on sunday and it will be getting delivered today!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> i fell inlove with it when i first saw it and it was only 219.99 for the whole thing including carseat, carrycot, changing bag it does everything!! and comes in 4/5 different colours.
> 
> oooooh and i'm im treating myself to a mcdonalds for lunch yummy!!! :)
> 
> how are all you lovely ladies doing??
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


sammmmmmy sammmy wooohooo there she is :hugs:

hey hun im glad my long arse email helped it was a wee long wasnt it lol but im glad one of them words out of the 2000000000 worked and make you smile lol :) you no im always here dont you :) xxxxxxx


bea - put yo picccy up hun we all dying to seeeeeeeeeee baby xxx


----------



## sammynashley

:D how are you and baby hun??

i got my pram delivered today yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! took me 3hours to put it all together and test drive around to see if it will go through doors. its so lovely for the price i paid for it. just want my little man to come along to put in it now.

how's everyones day been so far ???



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Gav's just called me at work to say he's picking me up at lunchtime (I'm working til 8) and taking me to maccy D's!

Woooooooo! I knew I loved him for a reason xxx


----------



## cla

dont eat to much:wacko:


----------



## sjminimac

no such thing..I intend to eat so much that they need to restock :)


----------



## Magik204

Here you go girlies they only gave me one picture :( but experience of seeing everything so detailed is amazing xx 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v137/babs204/20wk4days7410.jpg


----------



## sjminimac

She's beautiful Bea :) xxxx


----------



## Magik204

thanks cant belive next time we see them is when we give birth :( so llong away , cant wait to see the others scans xxx


----------



## cla

ohhhhh look, bea she is cute iam so happy for you. have you thought of any names yet:happydance: i bet you are on cloud nine


----------



## cla

lynsey here you go i thought i would post a pic of my little man. we were on holiday in florida last october
 



Attached Files:







SNV30354.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Magik204

Thank you cla, yer we are its all so emotional, Phil likes Elenanor ( dunno how to spell it ) but i want something unsual i like teegan ( but a bird i work withs daughter is called it) Loreli, Honor but phil doesnt like them but its really hard as his last name is Roat so if ya have any ideas that are slightly unsual and goes well with Roat lol xx


----------



## cla

sjminimac said:


> no such thing..I intend to eat so much that they need to restock :)

when i was having rian when ever i had a macdonalds he wouldnt stop moving.


----------



## cla

youve got me thinking now bea:wacko:


----------



## Magik204

Oh claire he's a lovely little man bet he grew up so quickly xx


----------



## cla

when we were thinking of names i liked
crystal
angel
summer
there are loads of nice girls names, its both of you chosing one you both like is the hardest thing. men have to be so difficult:shrug:


----------



## cla

thanks bea he is the only joy i have got :cry::cry: oh dont forget keith:dohh:


----------



## Magik204

I like storm i just throw names at him and get him thinking lol, Oh claire you will be back with us so so soon and we will be stalking you then lol thats if you can put up with us all lol xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Here you go girlies they only gave me one picture :( but experience of seeing everything so detailed is amazing xx
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v137/babs204/20wk4days7410.jpg

what a lovely picture hun..awww thats just sooo wonderful. :kiss:

whats did you say her name was? :flower:




roll on friday then i can seeeeeeeeeeee mine. :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> lynsey here you go i thought i would post a pic of my little man. we were on holiday in florida last october



thats so cool claire :)

haha your little man is gorwing in to a boy..soon he will be taller than you looking at you like yeah now tell me what to do lol 

claire you have come a long way and have been sooooooooooooooo stronge. soon you will be back here thinking god what was i like lol your witch is here so soon your baby egg will be here jumping around waiting for daddy sperm to make its way home :)

carry on the way you are and you'll have twins hahaha :hugs::hugs:

love the picture wicked is that you on the left? and keith on the right with hes long hair? hahahah :) xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Gav's just called me at work to say he's picking me up at lunchtime (I'm working til 8) and taking me to maccy D's!
> 
> Woooooooo! I knew I loved him for a reason xxx

ahhh how sweet. can't beat good old mr maccy d yummmy :hugs:


----------



## bklove

Sammy- Loving the pram purchase, pics please? You guys are so good with pre planning/purchasing. 

Magik- It is an amazing pic, i'm soooo happy for you:) 

And cla- gorgeous little man!

I'm thinking about a big mac for lunch tomorrow. Had the hubby bring home some butter pecan ice cream last night...not sure if cravings are coming back?hmmmm.


----------



## Magik204

Hey Bk. Thank you I think she will be spoilt lol, pecan Ice cream sounds nice, I haven't really had cravings apart from twizzlers which I havent found a substitute over here for as yet. Anyone else.got any cravings??, 

I really can't sleep got up to go to the loo and now can't sleep because a little monster has decides to kick loads x x x


----------



## Magik204

Where is everyone today, I bet lyns is getting really excited got scan 2morrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

Good luck lynsey I can't wait to see piccy


----------



## Magik204

Good luck lyns cant wait to here of your expierence of you seeing your little monkey xx


----------



## cla

its killing me i want to know what it is. i bet it is a little girl:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Magik204

He he im not sure i think possibly a boy xxx


----------



## Magik204

Good morning all getting bit worried about not hearing anything from lynsey I really hope she's ok x x x


----------



## cla

Mornin bea, I was thinking the same. I bet she went shopping yesterday so she is havin a lie in


----------



## babydeabreu

Morning ladies :)

jeazzz what a busy busy day yesterday :)

soo welll hummm i bet you're all wondering what baby is well................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ITS A baby BOY WHOOP WHOOP just as we thought. the man said it has nuts so its definatly a boy lol pete alost jumped round the room he was so happy you gave me a boy you gave me a boy lol iv never had so many kisses from him at once hahah 

we will be going to get some bits today but not alot as we have to wait till payday...boohooo so it will be more notes and window shopping :happydance:

it was the best feeling in the world. he was stretching hes legs as you will see on the scan. hes legs were almost straight which was just crazy to see. he was very active... because of this we couldnt get alot of good photos so we just got the bestest one which is this......ENJOY :)

baby - Andreas terrence Deabreu

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/10042010827.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> He he im not sure i think possibly a boy xxx

correct whoop whoop haha :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

also im 21 weeks to day whoop whoop BEA SO ARE YOU WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOL X


----------



## babydeabreu

hey where is everyone....you all hiding eh lol

me and pete just got back from shopping..there are so many sweet ickle baby clothes to get..we could have bought the whole of the shop i swear lol..

heres some pics of what we got....(these wasnt even on the list) lol 

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/10042010838.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/10042010833.jpg
and some cute little trainners :)
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/10042010831.jpg


----------



## cla

yeahhhhhhh lynsey its a little dre:happydance::happydance:
i love the booties.
go to tk max, i went in today and they had loads of timberland clothes and they were really cheap, i think it was £14 an outfit. when i had rian all he had was named clothes and he still does know. i have cheap clothes and he has designer lol. bea you are lucky there are loads of nice girls clothes really cheap.
lynsey where does he get the long legs from


----------



## babydeabreu

haha thanks for that claire. me and pete literally went everywhere up here that do baby clothes..just so many cute clothes out there to buy :)

what can i say andreas is the next golden athlete whats out lol


----------



## sammynashley

aww hun just read your post congrats on your little boy, i'm ahppy for you two. xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

good luck sarah for tomorrow.cant wait to see the picture.
weve got 2 boys and 1 girl.what do you think bump is


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies! I'm back from my weekend away! Congrats on little Dre Lyns, I'm so pleased you got your little man. Your son hehe. Sounds cool doesn't it!

Thanks Claire - I can't wait! Not sure what flavour my bump is, literally changes day by day. Today I think girl, tomorrow I'll think boy I'm sure! I'll post a bump piccy in a second so you can guess for yourselves :) xxx


----------



## sjminimac

So what do you think? Pink or Blue? I find out tomorrow!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







21+1.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Magik204

Good luck Sarah hmm I think possibly pink, everyone links so pregnant now I still don't think I do x x

Howz.everyone weekend been had some lovely weather.x x


----------



## Magik204

Good luck Sarah and I think possibly pink bump x x 

Everyone is looking so pregnant and I don't atall , 

So howz everyone's weekend been had some lovely weather x.


----------



## bklove

babyd- actually he gave you the boy!:) Congrats and i'm loving the mini rebocks(?). definitly even more exciting....I still have a while to go before I find out:)

Sj- great bump!

Magik- I don't think I look as pregnant as everyone else either:) so we are in the same boat. I'm starting to fill out more and more though, I look like a boat from my side profile!:) 

I had a slow weekend, saturday was sooooo boring. But I was able to price some cribs and I think soon we'll be able to order one. Otherwise looking forward to a bigger belly and better scan on Tuesday!


----------



## Magik204

Good morning girlyz.how are we.all. 

Yay lyns a little boy whoop whoop bet oh was delighted.

Bk I hope to soon just so tired at the min x x


----------



## Magik204

21 weeks anyone else finding still going quickly x x


----------



## babydeabreu

morning sunshines :)

what a lovely weekend it was...nice warm and sunny. now back to work whoooppie boo hoo lol 

sarah good luck i think its a boy tooooo by the looks of your pic :) but who knows e?

i the scan goes well and that baby is all healthy and kicking :)


hey bea - how you been sweetness? hows bump coming along? you got an up to date pic will see if your big or not lol i bet you are i bet you are hee hee :) and yes its going very very quickly..21 weeks already where has it gone? xxx

amanda - and you i thought you was a lot bigger than you thought you was...i think you ladies are coming along nicely :) whens your scan?


claire - when you going on holiday hun? has keith got a new bed yet? lol hope you ok xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

so what happends next?? now weve had the 20week scan whats next? do we have to book appointment with the mw soon if so whens? im not sure what to do now hummm....any ideas? xx


----------



## Magik204

with min you have a general check up with doc at 22 weeks the mid wife @ 26/28 weeks for check up and anti d if needed xxx


----------



## cla

afternoon bumps. 
lynsey we go on holiday the 1st may i need some sun in my bones:dohh:
we are doing to:sex::sex:again today as iam 8 days into my cycle, with my angle baby i concieved 10days into the cycle so come and get me :spermy::spermy:
when are you all going to put your bump pics on, i think i must have missed the last lot:cry:


----------



## cla

when i saw my midwife she wasnt going to see me till 25weeks, well thats what she wrote down. didnt they give you another appointment when you saw her last


----------



## Magik204

Good luck for the next few days clare, I will try do a pic or something tonight just dont feel like doing much at the moment xx


----------



## cla

whats wrong bea. do you need more zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sjminimac

I'm back!!! I have confirmation that I'm having a perfectly healthy little baby BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just what we wanted, a little Charlie Andrew Roberts :) :) :)

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## cla

another boy thats great welcome charlie:happydance::happydance:
wheres the pic


----------



## babydeabreu

wohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo baby Charlie Andrew Roberts :)

congrats hun and lovely name choice :) xxx

heehee now wheres yourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr pic lady lol we all eger to see baby charlie :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

also iv booked my doc mw appointment for may 13 and then again for the 3rd of june :)

soon will fly by xxxxx

got my maternity dates booked..i finish work 2nd of august woohooo got lots of holidays all booked now too woohoo x


----------



## sjminimac

Here he is, my little man. It was so funny, he's a wriggler! he had his legs stretched out and crossed at the ankles, and his arms and hands up by his face. I also saw what I used to think was a kick - I now know it was a punch. Cheeky Monkey! :)
 



Attached Files:







21-4 Weeks - 1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0









21-4 Weeks - 2.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhhh thanks fantastic sarah..what a lovely picture :)

so you got a puncher baby eh...the next ali lol mines the next golden athlete with hes legs ares is the next golden boxer lol 

now stop smiling lol xxxx


----------



## cla

sarah he is a little:ninja:with his kicks, the pics are lovely too:happydance:
lynsey you have got somthing to luck forward to now
as anybody thought about having a 3d scan?????


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies. 

just thought i'd pop in and see if everyone was ok??? congrats on your little boy sarah!!


my scan isn't until thursday but it'll soon come round. i'm gunna get them to double chec that his boy bits are still there!!

i booked my maternity leave in and leave on the 31st of july but the first two weeks are classed as holiday so technically i'm not going on it until the 16th august and baby is due on the 19th!! so not long really if you think about it.

is anyone getting nervous about the birth???



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

claire - im very excited but same time shitting myself lol im glad your back at trying in your cycle which means keith has got some work cut out for him lol bet your looking forward to the 1st of may thats going to be the nuts and i know you too will soo enjoy it together :) 

sam- getting nervours? iv been that for ageeeeeeees lol im excited but same time just want everything to go right :)

iv booked holiday off too sam almost the same as you..im off on maternity around the 2nd august but holiday starts 19 july which will run in to my maternity pay 2 weeks before baby is due. i think its the best way really. just gotter wait for boss to ok the dates... which im sure he will love an argument bout it the dick lol


----------



## cla

morning everybody


----------



## babydeabreu

ellooooooooo clairebear..how you doing this bright sunny morning :)

im stuck at work wishing i could run home before i kill my boss lol. iv just tryed to sort out my holidays and maternity date but hes just being hes tipical wanker self trying to tell me what i can and cant have off...i mean what an arsehole. he just wants me to take all my holidays all at once to get rid of me..but then that means ill be leaving sooner than i want....take it all at once which was hes words not mine. but i cant because i have appointments and days off i need to take before then...we are booking a holiday for 3 days awake after iv seen mw but hes like no you cant have that it doesnt suit the company...but im allowed a holiday though? hes just soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo annoying..i think hes goner miss me thats why hes being a complete arsehole. im hes PA i do everything so shame i cant wait to go i hope it fulls apart lol 

so whats everyone up to today? anyone want to come do my job for 3 weeks? great pay but shit boss lol?? xx


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies! That sucks Lyns - I think you've hit the nail on the head that he's being awkward cos he'll miss you!

How you doing Claire?

I'm still over the moon about the news about my little man yesterday - still grinning like a loon :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hahahaha dont you think it makes so much of a difference knowing that its not just a baby now its a baby boy with a name :) i feel like im having a baby now if that makes sence lol 

i actually felt him kick me hard this morning my hand literally moved up and down from it pow!! ..pete missed it and was gutted hahahaaha he said when baby is born hes taking it away for 9months so then i can know what he feels like..he said you got him allthe time all i get is quick feel this and i get him alday everyday for 9months..awwww how sweet.. i said dont worrie i love you heeheee :)

sarah fancy killing my boss for me? lol xx


----------



## cla

lynsey do you have to wipe his arse as well. he doesnt want you to go because then he will have to do everything himself. i think its time to have some sick leave lol.
im alright, we took rian to a new kickboxing club last night, so he will be doing thai and gypsy fighting. he seemed to like it at least it gets him off his xbox live he bloody lives on it, the only time i see him is when he wants somthing to eat and drink lol.
i went to the doctors this morning to see if he had any results back, but it was a different doc. so i asked him and he said all it says is mc, i hate that bloody word, i know it is classsed as a mc because i was only 16.5weeks but it was a baby :growlmad::growlmad:
so sarah you are still on:cloud9:


----------



## cla

lynsey i can set rian on him he can practise his moves on him:ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## sjminimac

That's horrible hun, I wish these people would have more sensitivity.

Yep, still on cloud 9, things are looking good baby-wise but had some sad news yesterday too, hubby's mum has cancer :(

Why can things not just go well and be nice????


----------



## cla

oh sarah iam so sorry, can they help him.
why is life a bitch:nope:


----------



## sjminimac

she's going in for tests tomorrow and an operation to remove the tumor the week after next, hopefully it hasn't spread but it's already second stage :(


----------



## cla

im sorry i put him:dohh: oh sweetheart iam so sorry, i hope your oh is ok.
i bet it is hard for him to find out his mom has cancer and to find out he is having a boy. iam really sorry


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz im so sorry to hear that hun..thats some horrible news..hopfuly when she has more test it want be that bad and will be easy to remove :) big hugs to you and hubby :) xx


claire can you please bring rian to my work place and get him to kick hes ass big time PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ILL PAY YOU lol

im so down today..my boss is pushing and pushing me to leave i no he is...he has been such a see you next tuesday. it is a small case of bullying. iv put down everything everything since last january 09 and will be sending it off to my director as i definatly want be coming back here. im 5 and bit months pregnant and have been treated unfairly i literally went in to the toilets and cried it was that much. how can he treat someone like this? ever since my dad almost dying having time off he has been worse and worse. 

sorry to put a downer on the day...but i have to work here for another 2months with him stressing me out...and im finding it so hard. 

almost home time then face it all again tomorrow yay xx


----------



## cla

please cheer up:hugs: he is just being an ass and he is seeing how far he can push you. i bet pete would love to give him a good punch.
are you the only female worker? he might be being a tit because he knows you are going to be off for a long time with the baby so it fucks all his wages up, more hard work for him to do your work or he will have to get someone to cover you.
you should ask him for parent friendly hours just to piss him off:happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha good thinking there claire...add more petrol to the flame lol :)

im the onlt female round my side. im the only pa/accountant/cashier/admin/business employee here...i literally do so much for him/compnay and he treat me more like im 14 working part time in a kitchen or something. allday he has [issed off my other boss and other employees so its not just me..hes just been on one today..maybe hes wifes in control at home and has a small willy so he has to big him self up in other ways..hes just a complete knob. 

pete and my brother both want to punch him lol my brother said if need it you no where i am he can be gone from here hahah brothers you gotter love em :)

claire when you going back to the doc for your results? that was such a nasty thing to say..really insensitive to your feeling. last thing anyone needs when they got through something as horrible as this is some dick going yeh just a reminder but you had a mc? like you didnt already know that...what a knob 4real. hope your ok though and just looking forward to holiday :) im excited for you..wish i was going away. do you want to work for me and ill go away for you instead??? lol heehee keep smiling sweetness xx


----------



## cla

morning everybody.
lynsey i hope your boss is in a good mood today. he might need a good shag to put a smile on his face lol.
that doc was a complete dick, it would have been nice just to have the blood tests back. so now i have got to wait till bloody may. i wont want to get on the plane:cry:
i was just wondering if any of you got a weight on your babies when you had your scan? 
how heavy do you think they will be????????


----------



## Magik204

Morning clare i havent got a clue on weight of little one, Im shatted was birthday yesterday but i was so tired i was in bed at 7 after working all day. 

what is everyone up to xx


----------



## cla

bea happy birthday :cake::cake::cake::wohoo::wohoo:for yesterday. if you dont mind me asking how old are you then:blush:
not up to much, i have got to start to get rians things ready for holiday see what fits him and what doesnt. i think he as been standing in horse poo because he as had growth spurt:dohh: thats more money gone:wacko:
what did you have nice for your birthday?


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies! Happy birthday for yesterday Bea!!! :) xx


----------



## Magik204

Thank you, Dint get much im gonna take up a nail course and do nail art so if you girls want fake nails with a design of your choice let me know lol, 

Bless him bet hes fed up with trying on clothes 

Claire im 27 :( xx


----------



## cla

god i bet im the old fart on here:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: im 29 in september


----------



## sjminimac

ahem. old fart? I'm 30 in august! xx :)


----------



## sjminimac

And when I think about it I'm perfectly happy about it - i always wanted to be married with a child here or on the way, own my own home and have a career by the time I'm 30 - tick, tick, tick,and tick! Yay me! xxxxx


----------



## cla

tell you the truth it doesnt bother me either, i just want another baby before i hit 30 so ive got over a year. i hope it doesnt take that long because i would be well pissed. keith turned 30 in feb and it gutted him it was like it was thee end of the world:dohh:


----------



## cla

if you dont mind me asking how long as it took everybody to concieve.
and did you do anything to help it happen???????
im after any advice:thumbup:


----------



## Magik204

Hey it only took us a month after we came off the contraception pretty quick for us xx


----------



## sjminimac

Not too long, I came off the pill end of august/start of septemebr time and got my BFP on 15th december at 4.5 weeks, so caught on in November I think. felt like eyars to me but seconds to Gav!

xx


----------



## cla

bea you lucky so and so. you didnt get to practice much then lol.
you where both pretty quick, we got court on our 5 month. i hope it dont take that long. i dont want a 10year gap between rain and the next baby:dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

wow you kept that one quite bea :) happy birthday for yesterday...hope you had a nice early niight wink wink :) heehee

im 26 in june so am i the youngest here eh?? hummm well :OP if i am hahah

claire - took us bout 10ish months hun some reason we just couldnt catch the good ones :) we had a mc 2 years before that but had a little break apart and then when we got back together 11months later little man was made :)

but that doesnt Necessary mean that will happen to you sweet. some catch erm quiiiiick some like me wait till which felt like forever...i seriously thought it was never going to happen again..then when we kinda gave up the little man him was like wait for meeeeeeeee im here swimmming like a golden athlete lol 

it will happen hun thats why i said go away and have a GOOD WINK WINK OF A TIME just have fun. everyone is different. never give up just enjoy each other then it will happen :)


----------



## sjminimac

Just BD every two days until it happens - you'll be too exhausted to do anything else but you'll catch on again in no time I'm sure hun xxx


----------



## bklove

guess what ladies i'm finally feeling some intense kicks! Even felt it with my hand...hubby missed it though, I told him he's in for a treat:) I was at the u/s on Tuesday and it was cool because i'd see it move on the screen and feel it the same time! The scan went ok, they were trying to determine if it has a heart issue, but so far it looks ok, they want to double check in 2 months though, God willing all will be well. We go back tomorrow to check out its face, hopefully my rump shaker cooperates. 
My bday is June 18th! and i'm 28, not sure where that puts me in the age running?:)

babyd- don't let your boss bully you. There has got to be laws against that stuff. You put your foot down and take what time you want to take. What a jerk.

xoxo Cla- mc doesn't do justice, it really is a tough thing. I've been trying for a year and a 1/2 and it really got to me. We tried ALOT, opk's, vitamins, preseed, lots of testing, prayers and persistance:) it was trying, but it changed who I was as an individual, made me stronger and now I feel so blessed that we finally got somewhere. You'll get to your destination, I believe that for you and I hope you believe it for yourself :hugs:

Sj- my hubby's mom had a long stint with cancer, it was such an up and down road and was difficult for her and everyone involved. I really wish you guys the best.


----------



## sammynashley

hi ladies, hope everyone is alright.

sorry i havent been on here much recently just things have been hard since me and ash have split. 

sarah- i'm sorry to hear about your mother inlaw. 


lyns- i hope everything is ok at work, thank you for being there for me through all this crap and if you want to talk at anytime i'm here for you too.


claire- me and ash were trying for a year and i ended up having to see a pecialist because nothing was happening and i have PCOS and on my first visit to the fertility clinic i found out i was pregnant. 3weeks later i had a m/c that is in september last year and i fell pregnant again in the november with my little man. but on the second pregnancy we used first response ovulation tests the 30pack so you do one a day. we only used those because after the m/c my cycles were up the wall. 


bea- happy birthday for the other day !!!



well i have my scan today ladies, i'm pretty excited was a bit down about it because i would be going on my own but a lovely lady from work has offered to come with me :) so makes me feel a bit better. get to see my little man yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! it's not until 2pm tho :( still can't wait!


sarah me and you are 22weeks today wooooooooooooooooooooooo:happydance: more than half way now!!!


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

woohooo amanda glad that everythings going well so far and hope it goes well again for today :)

my petes birthdays is also the June 18th! haha hes going to be 29. so looks like im the youngest then...oh well always have one baby on board..26 isnt young but to you lot ill be your little sister :) hahaha


sammmmmmm hun you know im always here to give you my long arse essays and talks :)

im glad your going with someone from work hun...if i was close id come with you..always up for seeing little wiggle on screen :) it would look like i was your lesbo girlfriend haha....shall i hold your hand and rub your belly lol 

sam keep us updated won't you hun..soon as you get in put your baby up on here...we all want tooooooooooooo seeee him :) 

keep smiling we are here for you always 

big over sized squash you cuddle haha xxxxx


----------



## sammynashley

sorry lyns but i beat you i'm younger than your ner ner i'll be 20 this year, i sound so young it's quite frightening!!


haha i went with my friend to one of them and we really did look like a lesbo couple than concieved through ivf or something i felt so uncomfortable lol. this morning is taking so long to come round come oooooooooon hurry up!!! 

i'm gunna get them to double check that it's definatley a little boy in there aswell even tho im 95% sure he is i just wanna double check he has a hot dog lol.


how's work hun?? is your grumpy boss treating you any better??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

arhhhh man your the little baby sister now then :( lol haha :OP

it will soon come hun..then you'll be back here before you know it telling us how it went :)

my boss is ok for now..i changed some of the dates around and after 2 days he decided to allow them..he made things just so difficult for no reason the arse. but hey i got a baby on its way and will be leaving him with some other girl who aint got a clue of the job so it will make hes job alot harder so hahahahah mwahhhahaha hahha who be laughing when they leave....thats right meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol


what you going to be up to after the scan sweet? got any plans for this afternoon? xxx


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies!

Sam I'm sorry to hear about you and ash. we're here if you need us. Yay us for 22 weeks :) xx

Amanda - good to hear you have movement!

Lyns and bea hello my lovely ladies.

Not having a good day today, just had a bit of a crying episode at work becasue if MIL's cancer and my step mum has very late stage MS too and is in a very very bad way. just too much sadness when I think about it, but got to be strong at home for hubby so it all came out and I cried and cried :( xx


----------



## babydeabreu

aww sarah it must be hard for you both...its not the nicest of things :hugs:. try stay strong sweetness big hugs to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

i hope sammy is ok and that her scan goes well...thinking of you sweet your not alone we are your partners lol xxx


----------



## bumptobe29

hey there everyone :) x


----------



## cla

sammy iam so sorry that you have split with ash i never knew, if i was closser i would have loved to come with you to the scan:hugs: im sorry about the mc as well i didnt know that either:cry: how did you know you had pcos?
i hope the scan goes well, i know it will be hard but you will be ok you will have your little man soon:hugs:

sarah iam so so sorry i dont know what to say, hows your hubby coping:cry:
lynsey i hope you are being nice to your great boss:winkwink:


----------



## cla

bumptobe29 said:


> hey there everyone :) x

hello hun


----------



## sjminimac

Hey bumptobe, welcome :)

Claire - Hubby's clammed up pretty much, won't show how upset he is, just keeps saying 'just focus on baby Charlie, cheeky Charlie'. Suppose it's his way of coping xx


----------



## babydeabreu

bumptobe29 said:


> hey there everyone :) x

there she is :) 

welcome hun :hugs:

hows everything going with you? have you found out what your having? 

whats your name?

my names lynsey and just found out last friday that im having a little boy..calling him Andreas Deabreu :) 

:coffee:


----------



## cla

sarah it is most prob the only way he can take his mind off his mom his thinking of the baby. men seem to deal with things a lot different to us as long as your there he will be fine


----------



## babydeabreu

p.s - claire oh yes pi$$ing him off all day long lol


----------



## cla

so you might get the employe of the month lol:thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> so you might get the employe of the month lol:thumbup:

jeazzzz i think i should the amount of work i do for him...PA is a great job but working with him is just hummmm...shiiiiteee lol (even thats an understatement) lol xxxx


----------



## delmeg10

Hello ladies! I've seen this thread probably 20x in the last week and didn't know it was for us having August babies. :(

My name is Meagan. I'm 24 years old and I'm due on August 22nd with my second baby. My husband and I have a 22 month old son named Luke and we are expecting another boy! :) I hope you girls don't mind I jumped right in?! Can't wait to get to know you all! :)


----------



## sammynashley

hey gorgeous girly's!!


i've just got back from my scan OMG it was soo amazing. he is just so gorgouse i'm over the moon! i'm a happy bunny boing boing boing lol. there was a little bad-ish news tho my placenta is low but not covering my cervix which is what is causing the business with the beeding so atleast i know now :) i have a beautiful picture of his face i'll post up later and he definatly is a he. he didnt mind waving his tackle about all over the screen. had to stop half way to move him tho because the little bugger had gotten so comfy he didn't wanna move. 


i have to go back in 4weeks time to check his growth i don't know why they didnt really say :( so a little worried but hopefully he'll be fine. also have my 34week scan already booked in. has anyone got thier 34week scan booked already??



cla- thanks for you kind words hun, your such a lovely person. i'm dealing with things a bit better now he chose to be with another woman so he's now made his bed and can lay in it.:) i was diagnosed with PCOS when i was only 16yrs i had alot of problems with heavy periods and ovary pain and cycles went from normal cycles to a bit up the wall and i'd be laid up in bed everytime i had a period. so docter sent me for scans and it showed up that my ovarys have cysts all over them it looks like bubble wrap lol. 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## funkyfish586

Hi all, im newish to the site. Im due on the 21st of Aug & am looking for a bump buddy. I was told a little girly at my 20 week scan but have a private gender scan on the 4th as im a tad paranoid its a boy lol. x


----------



## sjminimac

oooohhh! lots of new ladies! Hi everyone, I'm Sarah-Jane (or Sarah, or SJ - answer to most things as long as it's not an insult!) I'm 29, baby due 4 days before my 30th. Having a lovely little boy, Charlie Andrew Roberts :) :) :)


----------



## Kaitybug

Hey there! I also had no idea you all were due around the same time as me!! Can I join in, too? LOL. I'm due on August 21st!


----------



## babydeabreu

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW good morning ladies..jeaz where did everyone come from lol it seems no one knew we was all august buddies :thumbup:

we are around late august here anyone is welcome. theres 5 of us here but we all august family :hugs:

firstly welcome in :muaha::muaha::friends::hugs2::yipee:

bumptobe29 who i said hello to yesterday:)

delmeg :)

funkyfish586 :)

kaitybug :)

do you all have a name? :shrug: :) xxx


seems you girls are 21/22nd of august :happydance::happydance: same as meeee im 21st tooo:hugs:

how are we all getting on? everyone know what there having? boy? girl? unknown? alien? :dohh::happydance: 

im lynsey by the way :hi::hi: :coffee:








sammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm wooohoooooo congrats hunnie so glad that everything went well and that the midwife didnt ask if you was having a baby with a lesbo lol 

sooooooo sooo glad that everthing is ok and that baby is still a boy :happydance: hopfuly everything will be fine when you got back in 4 weeks :)

34 week scan???? sam do we have a 34 weeks scan or is that for you for your check ups? far as i know the 21 week was our last scan hummmmmmmmmmm now im confused? 

has anyone else got 34week scan booked? or am i just a loner here:wacko: :dohh:


its friday just incase you didnt know..last day at work till monday woohoooooooooooooo yippy lets hope the weekend is nice a sunny :) xx


----------



## Magik204

Morning ladies and bumps so many new faces welcome all come in and make ya selves comfy, seems lots of us due on same day whoop whoop.

I'm Bea Im 27 and am due on the 21st august with my first baby girl. So exciting.

Lyndz- I asked about more scans at last appointment and consultant said u only need the if the mw is worried about baby growing. Glad everything is ok ish at work now. After all the problems withy working conditions Im now moving offices as they are closing the other one and cutting hours but cause Im pregnant they have to be careful with me lol x x 

Sammy- sorry to hear about you and ash can't belive he done sinething like that let alone whole ur pregnant with his child some guys just don't know what they are throwing away but glad to see ya being strong. 
Glad to hear. Everything is ok with little man and he's very much proud of his tackle already lol x x 

Cla - how you doing hunni howz rian x x 

Amanda - how's everything over your way hope the weathers nice 

Sj - howz things your end x x 

So what's everyone got planned for weekend? 
Im gonna have a lazy one Phil's working sat the poss of to stansted on Sunday so will be quiet. My horse id suppose to foal this weekend so possibly have baby lol x x x


----------



## babydeabreu

ello bea :)

that was a good write up..glad to see im not the only one that can talk(type) that much :)

it seems theres alot of us around the 20-25th of august that are due..the hospitals are going to be rammed with us screaming our heads off lol 

works ok for now bea...now that iv got my holidays all booked midwife appointments all book he can just stay out my way. any more crap from him i wil have a meeting with my director to discuss bullying..im hes PA he shouldnt be like this towards me..weather im leaving or not...jacckkkkkkassssss lol 

im not sure what im doing this weekend as petes on a 8 till 4 in the morning ....so looks like im going baby shoppping on my own. but thats cool with me as then i can have a proper look as pete likes to look at clothes ages 1 and onwards lol bless hes soo excited bout it i think he wants hes little boy to jump out being 1 years old so he can play with him lol 


i need to get hospital bag stuff ready and little bits ready...might even get some curtains for the bedroom to help it stay a little more warm in there..as theres a draft thats needs blocking...so looks like im having a TLC girly weekend by myself whoop whoop lol

how you been anywayz hun? baby been ok? xx


----------



## Magik204

Yer were both ok ta. Phil still not felt kicks yet although today I have had braxtons so hopefully he will soon. Just off to 22week check up speak in a bit x x


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Yer were both ok ta. Phil still not felt kicks yet although today I have had braxtons so hopefully he will soon. Just off to 22week check up speak in a bit x x

bea how did you get on??????? xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Hey hun yer all good got to listen to her again doc had a feel and everything deems to be going well although got thrust now so need to phone them Monday to get some stuff all great fun x x


----------



## sammynashley

hey lyns,

when i went for my scan yesterday they said book for 4weeks time to check babys growth and then again at 34weeks. i though that was normal but the if i remeber the sonographer said normally you only get 2 scans in pregnancy but i've had 5 so far and another two booked. i'm a little worried now :-S 


hope everyones all ok xxx




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## delmeg10

We found out last month that we're expecting another boy! :) Dh has thrown out a few names, none of which I like, so we're still brainstorming! Meaning, he comes up with the names, and until I like it, it's a no-go! :haha: Everytime I look at too many baby names I get a headache! It's so stressful! 

Besides that, everything is great. We really don't have much shopping to do at all since DS is only 22 months. We will be re-using everything of his for this LO. I have however been racking my brain over whether or not to get a double stroller. :shrug: I guess we'll see. Nice to meet everyone! :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Hey hun yer all good got to listen to her again doc had a feel and everything deems to be going well although got thrust now so need to phone them Monday to get some stuff all great fun x x

wicked bea glad everything went well and baby is beating healthy :) what will they give you for the thrust....cream? do you know what causes that hun? hope you ok though with it xx





> hey lyns,
> 
> when i went for my scan yesterday they said book for 4weeks time to check babys growth and then again at 34weeks. i though that was normal but the if i remeber the sonographer said normally you only get 2 scans in pregnancy but i've had 5 so far and another two booked. i'm a little worried now :-S
> 
> 
> hope everyones all ok xxx


hey sammy hun...that all good for you then sweet no reason to be worried. you had some trouble in the start so its wicked that there keeping track on you and bubba :) id ruther that then something happening and not knowing...hey think of it as this you'll get to see baby boy again we dont untill 'pop' hes born lol 

dont you worrie your little self :) :hugs:xxx





delmeg10 said:


> We found out last month that we're expecting another boy! :) Dh has thrown out a few names, none of which I like, so we're still brainstorming! Meaning, he comes up with the names, and until I like it, it's a no-go! :haha: Everytime I look at too many baby names I get a headache! It's so stressful!
> 
> Besides that, everything is great. We really don't have much shopping to do at all since DS is only 22 months. We will be re-using everything of his for this LO. I have however been racking my brain over whether or not to get a double stroller. :shrug: I guess we'll see. Nice to meet everyone! :)



woohoooo another boy yay :) congrats sweety :cloud9:

so how did you get on with your first boy hun? what did you get first time round? did you over buy? miss anything out? get everything you needed? how did you find everything? how was the birth for you? sorry for asking so many questions but this my first and i havent got a clueeee lol:haha: 

helppp i need information lol xx

im sure you will find a name soon...it seems boys names are harder than girls for soem reason :shrug: we decided on calling ours Andreas Deabreu but little one may come out and we like hummmm nah dont suit him call him .....haha who knows :) im sure you'll get the right name for yours xx


----------



## I'mHopinG

Hello everyone!

My name is Hannah and i am expecting my first baby, a little girl, on the 25th of August. Could i possibly join in and chat along? Haven't got any bump buddies and it would be nice to be able to chat with some other ladies!


----------



## babydeabreu

I'mHopinG said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Hannah and i am expecting my first baby, a little girl, on the 25th of August. Could i possibly join in and chat along? Haven't got any bump buddies and it would be nice to be able to chat with some other ladies!

hey hannah of course hun...:hugs:

more the better :)

how have you been getting on? did all your scan go well..baby all ok? congrats on the little girl :) thought of any names for her yet? 

xx


----------



## delmeg10

babydeabreu said:


> woohoooo another boy yay :) congrats sweety :cloud9:
> 
> so how did you get on with your first boy hun? what did you get first time round? did you over buy? miss anything out? get everything you needed? how did you find everything? how was the birth for you? sorry for asking so many questions but this my first and i havent got a clueeee lol:haha:
> 
> helppp i need information lol xx
> 
> im sure you will find a name soon...it seems boys names are harder than girls for soem reason :shrug: we decided on calling ours Andreas Deabreu but little one may come out and we like hummmm nah dont suit him call him .....haha who knows :) im sure you'll get the right name for yours xx

Thanks so much! 

We actually didn't buy much with our first son, Luke. We were given a few things at my baby shower; crib, changing table, dresser, swing, and high chair. I had a few friends that had babies that had outgrown their clothes and toys, so they were passed onto us. :) We really only bought the big stuff like bassinet, stroller, crib mattress, and convertible car seat. I made a list of EVERYTHING I needed from crib down to X pairs of socks! Then, I did my shopping online ahead of time. So, I knew where to go to get everything I needed. Dh worked a lot back then, so he only had one or two days off. It only took us two days to get all of our shopping done. I was around 7 1/2-8 months pregnant though, so it needed to be done! I think we only bought one or two outfits. Not because we needed to, but because we wanted to! Lol... Now that Luke is 22 months old, he's had one birthday and two Christmas's worth of gifts. So, we have a ton of toys, books, clothes, you name it! 

As for my birth story, it wasn't too exciting. We found out Luke was breech at about 24 weeks. We had high hopes that he'd turn, since we had so much time before delivery. My doctor's had me go to growth/position scans every two weeks, to see how he was growing and if he'd turned to head down. Well, at my 36 week scan I knew he hadn't budged since by that point his head was jammed up under my ribs. He would head butt me every once in a while, but refused to turn. :( I was on Heperin (a blood thinner) due to previous blood clots. And the doctors couldn't attempt an external version (turning the baby from the outside), because while on the Heparin it was too risky. My placenta could've ruptured. I tried all of the natural ways at home to get him to turn, but he wouldn't. So, at 36 weeks, they decided to schedule a cesarean. They told me to come in on Tuesday for another growth scan, and if he wasn't turned they'd do the c-section on Thursday. So, Tuesday we went in for our scan and he was still breech and weighing in at 8 lbs. They said they'd take him, since he was already a healthy weigh. On Thursday we went in, and I was already having contractions. We had another scan, and went into the OR. He was born at 3:10pm and weighed 8 lbs 14 oz. He was a big ole' healthy bub! 

This time around I'm hoping to have a VBAC, even though it's risky on my medicine. This is our last baby, so I definitely want to be able to experience the entire labor and delivery! I've been having contractions from 14 weeks on, so I'm pretty sure I'll be prepared for it! 

Boys names are definitely more difficult to come up with than girls. I don't know what it is! Lol... I really like Andreas Deabreu. It's so masculine! Who knows though. I've known a few people that saw their babies and totally changed their mind of the names they had picked out. It'll all work out though. It always does! :)


----------



## delmeg10

I'mHopinG said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Hannah and i am expecting my first baby, a little girl, on the 25th of August. Could i possibly join in and chat along? Haven't got any bump buddies and it would be nice to be able to chat with some other ladies!

Hello Hannah! Congrats on expecting a little girl! :) It's never too late to grab a bump buddy! I caught up with didda just a few days ago! Have you bought anything for your LO yet?


----------



## Magik204

22 weeks for a lot of us, and lyns is it me or have we moved up a box. X x x x x


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies! Hi again to the new ladies, it'll take me a while I'm sorry to get all of your names right! :blush:

Well, sun is shining, weather is sweet....I'm in such a good mood! Got free tickets to a local football match last night (I'm a football nut) and we won, and Charlie kicked all the way through the match which was lovely. :happydance:

Amanda - we never get to chat real time because of the time difference, but are you feeling those strong kicks yet? If not - you'll know when you do don't worry as theyr'e still making me jump out of my seat when they catch me by surprise!!! :loopy:

It's a beautiful day today, :coolio: it's the Manchester derby kick off 12.45 so hopefully Manchester City will win this time! Am going to go and watch it at the inlaws house, then am meeting a friend I haven't seen for 2 years for coffee...then a lovely night in all for me myself and bump tonight as hubby is playing out! :coffee:

What do you all have planned for the day?

Bea - it's killing me, have you settled on a name for your pink princess yet????? :trouble:

Lyns - it's the weekend! No more Jackass boss for you lovely lady, I order you to relax and enjoy the company of your lovely little man and gorgeous hubby to be. :awww:

Claire - -Hope you're okay my sweet, and the weather is getting you 'in the mood' ! :) :sex:

Sammy - you're an incredibly strong woman, all will be well with your little one - have you thought of names yet?? And don't forget we're all here for you whenever you need us xx :friends:

Well, am off to hang out the washing :laundry::hangwashing:

See you all later my lovelies :flower:


----------



## Magik204

Hey SJ nope hun know names as.yet oh like elenanor or Sophia but not sure on them his last name id Roat so need to find something nice and unusual to go with it x x


----------



## sjminimac

Hi bea, Eleanor is a lovely name, and Eleanor Roat flows really well. You've also got a whole host of shortened versions if you choose to do that, like Ellie, Lennie etc....all very cute for a baby but professional enough for when she's 30 and applying for a job as the vice president of the world (sorry, but Charlie's going to be president of the world I've already decided!) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

> Thanks so much!
> 
> We actually didn't buy much with our first son, Luke. We were given a few things at my baby shower; crib, changing table, dresser, swing, and high chair. I had a few friends that had babies that had outgrown their clothes and toys, so they were passed onto us. :) We really only bought the big stuff like bassinet, stroller, crib mattress, and convertible car seat. I made a list of EVERYTHING I needed from crib down to X pairs of socks! Then, I did my shopping online ahead of time. So, I knew where to go to get everything I needed. Dh worked a lot back then, so he only had one or two days off. It only took us two days to get all of our shopping done. I was around 7 1/2-8 months pregnant though, so it needed to be done! I think we only bought one or two outfits. Not because we needed to, but because we wanted to! Lol... Now that Luke is 22 months old, he'd one birthday and two Christmas's worth of gifts. So, we have a ton of toys, books, clothes, you name it!
> 
> As for my birth story, it wasn't too exciting. We found out Luke was breech at about 24 weeks. We had high hopes that he'd turn, since we had so much time before delivery. My doctor's had me go to growth/position scans every two weeks, to see how he was growing and if he'd turned to head down. Well, at my 36 week scan I knew he hadn't budged since by that point his head was jammed up under my ribs. He would head butt me every once in a while, but refused to turn. :( I was on Heperin (a blood thinner) due to previous blood clots. And the doctors couldn't attempt an external version (turning the baby from the outside), because while on the Heparin it was too risky. My placenta could've ruptured. I tried all of the natural ways at home to get him to turn, but he wouldn't. So, at 36 weeks, they decided to schedule a cesarean. They told me to come in on Tuesday for another growth scan, and if he wasn't turned they'd do the c-section on Thursday. So, Tuesday we went in for our scan and he was still breech and weighing in at 8 lbs. They said they'd take him, since he was already a healthy weigh. On Thursday we went in, and I was already having contractions. We had another scan, and went into the OR. He was born at 3:10pm and weighed 8 lbs 14 oz. He was a big ole' healthy bub!
> 
> This time around I'm hoping to have a VBAC, even though it's risky on my medicine. This is our last baby, so I definitely want to be able to experience the entire labor and delivery! I've been having contractions from 14 weeks on, so I'm pretty sure I'll be prepared for it!
> 
> Boys names are definitely more difficult to come up with than girls. I don't know what it is! Lol... I really like Andreas Deabreu. It's so masculine! Who knows though. I've known a few people that saw their babies and totally changed their mind of the names they had picked out. It'll all work out though. It always does! :)


wow all those scans i bet that was very scary and very frustrating for you :dohh: so glad that luke was born healthy and with no probs what a super little boy bet you was very proud hun :)

jeaz looks like you have been ok with the clothes bits and bobs then..i havent got nothing yet..and im starting to get worried. was meant to go out today but pete didnt get home from work till 8 this morning as there was alot of trouble on hes patch...so he had paper work to do :( so im indoors cleaning the house top to bottom making sure hes ok..just cooked him some food now hes back in bed as hes got to work at 8 again tonight :( i hate it when hes on nights :nope:

so hopfuly in the week or next weekend i can go out and get all the bits i need and want for now :) it just soooooo exciting dont you think :):happydance:

whats your name hun? where bouts you from? 

if you didnt know im lynsey from london :) xx





Bea----------yes yes we have moved up a box and yesssssssss we are now 22weeks :yipee::yipee::yipee::friends: each week just seems to be going soo quick dont you think? woohooo :happydance:



sarah - wohooo check you out you football hooooligan lol hope you have a great day out with your friend and enjoy the sun shine...i think this dust from island has made it dry and sunny over here :)



sammy what you up too today? how have you been? hope the days have been better for you...fancy a chat you know where i ammm sweet :hugs::hug::hug: xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh and its all blown up at work sarah my bosses found a letter on my pc reagrding all the stuff my other boss has done regarding the bullying....i have to go in on monday to tell my directors weather i want to take my situation to the boards where they will investigate it...was a very very stressful day at work yesterday went home very stressed and very emotional. hopfuly things will work out for me and this stress will stop i dont need it and neither does the little one :)


everyone enjoy the sun shine have a lovely day :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

babydeabreu said:


> oh and its all blown up at work sarah my bosses found a letter on my pc reagrding all the stuff my other boss has done regarding the bullying....i have to go in on monday to tell my directors weather i want to take my situation to the boards where they will investigate it...was a very very stressful day at work yesterday went home very stressed and very emotional. hopfuly things will work out for me and this stress will stop i dont need it and neither does the little one :)
> 
> 
> everyone enjoy the sun shine have a lovely day :) xx

Take it to the directors hun, if you don't you'll only regret it because it'll probably get back to your other boss and if you don't do anything he might get worse. You stand up for yourself and don't take any shit. Think about what Pete would say, and didn't you say a while back that your brother wanted to kick his ass too?


----------



## Kaitybug

I didn't say earlier, but my name is Kaitlyn and I'm 26 and an English teacher at a local high school here in Southern Illinois, anyone else close in age? 

Delmeg, you were talking about your previous baby being breech. I found out that mine is breech right now, too. They said that there is plenty of time for him to turn, but it sounds like your little on didn't want to! I hope mine isn't stubborn!

I'm so excited to find so many of you with close due dates. I am sure you have talked all about this before I came, but what are you ladies feeling now? Do you feel pretty good? Big bumps? Lots of kicks? Etc? Thanks for letting me in!


----------



## sjminimac

Hi Kaitlyn! I'm due on 19th and am 29, so a bit older than you. Am feeling great, have a nice bug round bump and have found out I'm having my little boy which I wanted, and my energy has come back so all is well! How are you getting on? Feeling good? xx


----------



## babydeabreu

evening ladies :)

hey Kaitlyn thats a nice name you got there :) im 26 in june does that count as the same as you :) wow you live over the pond..whats the weather like over there? its been really hot today been lovely for once. im feeling big kicks now..i get them more at night and in the mornings...which can i say are just so wonderful..not everday i can say i love being kicked lol :happydance::happydance:


sarah...my boss already knows bout my allegations towards him..as my other boss was the one that found my notes on my pc and passed them to him as well as on to my directors as he thought they were quiet serious. i had talks with my boss he was very apologetic and was sorry for what he believes he wasnt aware he was doing. what for over a year? year right. so anywayz my director has told me to think bout what i want to do other the weekend regarding this situations. so looks like another stresful monday coming up :(


anywayz as you all may know im 22 weeks today yay(so is bea) yay :)

well here an update of Andreas as he has grown alot since 19 weeks xx

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/22weeks.jpg


anybody else got updates on pics? xxx


----------



## sjminimac

No updated pics yet hun, will post one tomorrow though. You're looking great by the way - all bump no extra weight! Well done you!

I just ate a whole packet of strawberry angel delight to myself because I'm feeling sorry for myself cos hubby is out at the pub and i'm stuck in on my own :blush:

Don't let him worm out of it by the way, of course he'll deny it, but your evidence sounds pretty strong to me xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies. 

omg lyns your bump is huge mine hasn't grown much atall :( i think hes hiding in my stomach lol i still have a flat belly when i lay down. :) i feel a bit rubbish about the bump situation lol

but i have moved up a box on the ticker wooohooo lol.


hope everyones ok :)


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

OMG! I've moved up too! How do I never notice these things? Does that mean we're 6 months pregnant? no, it can't do.... does anyone else find the whole _'pregnant for 9 months but not really it's 40 weeks but you're not really cos your not pregnant for the first two weeks' _thing reallllly confusing???? :haha::blush::dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

awww thanks sarah..thats only from the side though so you cant see the other bits haha :)

yeah petes at work till 5 in the morning so i kinda know how you feel hun...dont the house feel so big when there gone? you been eating some yummy foods i aint got no food as we aint been shopping all i got is beetroot hahaha 

i just had the biggest bumble bee stuck in my kitchen..made the loudest noise iv ever hurd..it was stuck so it kept banging in to things with a loud buzzzzzing noise..it seriously was hughh. i literally opened all the windows and hid lolol what a chickken i know :)

thanks for the support with my boss..its so stressful i just seriously want to leave now but hey 2 more months and that will happen yay xx


----------



## sjminimac

don't do yourself out of any mat leave. here's what you should do. stick it out. take it to the directors. go on maternity leave. at the end of your mat leave hand in your notice and file for constructive dismissal on the grounds of sex discrimination. speak to a solicitor - these cases pay out. tell them you can't possibly go back to work because of how he's made you feel. screw him :growlmad:


----------



## babydeabreu

sam there you are..where yo been..i think you and baby like playing hide and seek lol 

you been ok sweet? what you been up too? 


sarah----some woman are pregnant for 36 weeks and some are 42 weeks..just depends on you and if your babies ready to come out...the whole baby growing in side is whats frown me..theres actually a life a baby inside my body..now thats just damn right FOOOOOKD UP lololol xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> don't do yourself out of any mat leave. here's what you should do. stick it out. take it to the directors. go on maternity leave. at the end of your mat leave hand in your notice and file for constructive dismissal on the grounds of sex discrimination. speak to a solicitor - these cases pay out. tell them you can't possibly go back to work because of how he's made you feel. screw him :growlmad:

thanks sweet :thumbup: ...iv got some ideas of what to do..petes a coper and has told me what my rights are as hes sooo clued up on so much stuff like that...the laws that is.. hes lke a walking law book lol but ill let you know how i get on come monday hun....thats when shit will really hit the fan :) 

thanks for your support though means alot :hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun yeah i'm here :)


sorry i've just been so tired. with everything recently i've been finding things hard to deal with i sit down n thats it i'm sleeping lol. i've moved back in with my mum for now until after babys born. i couldnt afford the flat on my own so gave it up. but i guess i need all the support possible atm. 


baby's really starting booting me, i feel him from the outside most of the time lol. its amazing how many people still dont realise i'm pregnant i'm tiny compare to you. havent change much since that pic i put up at 19weeks. might be brave enough to put one on tomorrow. 


but i just have to say i wouldnt change my little man for the world n i love him to bits lol.


how are you hun ???



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

I'm a manager too, so I'm pretty clued up on HR policies and procedure and discrimination/employent laws so if you ever need anything give me a shout.

Always here for you hun :hugs::awww::friends:


----------



## babydeabreu

oh thats really good sam...having your mum round you will be so helpful and less stressful. of course you little boy is everything hes going to make u a much stronger mum. so glad that your with mummy atm...now she can give you cuddles i cant :) 

dont you find the kicks just so awesome? you'll be walking around then it be like hey powe pow im still here you know lol its just so great :) you will pop out soon hun..some do and some dont..we are only over half cooked so soon you'll be like bammmn growth lol 

have you been out with mum and bought some bits? im getting soo frustrated as i still havent got nothing yet..waiting for the money to come through for our car claim..about another week they say so hopfully next weekend i can go get some bit woopieeee yay :)




sarah..ill make sure ill keep that im mind...next time i have a problem ima be bugging you lol i was a manager 4 years ago but never really delt with bad bullying at work soo didnt really know in depth about it... has been helpful having pete with me. its always nice to know that i got you to ask as well though as your a woman so you can undastand my perspective :)

cheers sar :) x


----------



## sjminimac

I love the kicks too! and the punches! and the rolling over! even the stretching out he does to make himself really big that sometimes hurts! 

I just sit there smiling away cos it feels like our little secret club :)


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha yeah your smile looking like some crackhead..people be looking at you why you smiling like that lol 

p.s liking your knew profile pic sarah :)


----------



## sjminimac

Thanks hun, that's my last bump pic at 21+1 xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

your looking good and getting big.....you think your any bigger than a week ago? put piccy up when you get a chnace :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

not sure if i'm any bigger really, but will def put a pic up. always knew i was going to be big pretty early on, and i love my bump, have never been so proud of the way i look. it means i'm doing a fab job of growing my little boy :)


----------



## babydeabreu

aww same here hun..iv been showing since i was really early. iv never loved something on me so much like i do bump..its a great feeling and a proud feeling. walking down the street and you feel like your the best person in the world because your got a bump lol 

going bed now hun..night night sweet dreams xx


----------



## bklove

:wacko: Wow traffic has increased like crazy on here! A late welcome to Hannah, funkyfish and someone who starts with a d and a k...I wrote the name down but can't read what the hell I wrote, but WELCOME EVERYONE! I'm 28 and due Aug 19th/20th.

Sammy- gald your scan was mostly ok, I guess they are going to monitor you regularly now? 

SJ- I do feel kicks more regularly, its cool when I can feel it with my hands, once in awhile they are really strong. I'm looking forward to more and more movement, it really is exciting. 

Magik- Sophia seems to be a popular name. Someone else mentioned it on bnb and a friend of mines named his daughter sophia, shes like a few weeks old now. 

babyd- Your bump is crazy sexy cool! I'm definitly carrying small next to you. Its crazy how different it is from one person to the next. And with your bully of a boss do what is right, he was wrong and thats it period. Let him feel some pressure now. 

As for me the 2nd scan went ok, the baby still wouldn't cooperate. Its found a little niche, upside down and sort of backwards and wont budge! So they couldn't get all the shots they wanted but its ok. She tried hard to...at one point when she left the room my hubby tells the baby, "you don't have to move baby, F her, you stay where you're at":nope:, it was to funny how he said it. The hubby did get to feel the baby move on Friday, that was special. I'm glad he finally got to experience it- even though I think I was more happy than him! I'm feeling a bit sore on my right side, thats where I had surgery, so its uncomfortable, especially at night sleeping. Already starting to look forward to August.


----------



## Kaitybug

Sarah- I am feeling pretty good! A lot better than a few weeks ago, a lot less throwing up! Thanks for asking!

Lynsey- Thanks! The weather here is pretty nice- upper 70s/low 80s most days. Yep a June birthday def. counts! I am feeling quite a few kicks, it seems he likes to kick around 5 o'clock in the evening, randomly. I have an anterior placenta, so I was afraid I wouldn't feel much, but it is such a relief to feel him! My husband still isn't able to hear/feel anything yet, but I'm sure that's coming. 

Anyone still getting MS at this point? Mine is only every few days now, but I really thought it would be gone by now.


----------



## Kaitybug

BKLove- (sorry I haven't learned all your names yet!) Did you have to do two gender/anatomy scans? I have to do the same, my second is on May 3rd. Since the baby was sitting breech and had the cord between his legs, the tech couldn't get everything check and we have to finish. We almost didn't get to find out the gender because the baby was being so stubborn! I think the tech was getting frustrated, as she called in another tech twice to see if she could help!

I can tell I am posting at opposite hours from the majority of you ladies over the sea there! lol


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok.
welcome to all the new bumps:hugs:


----------



## delmeg10

babydeabreu said:


> wow all those scans i bet that was very scary and very frustrating for you :dohh: so glad that luke was born healthy and with no probs what a super little boy bet you was very proud hun :)
> 
> jeaz looks like you have been ok with the clothes bits and bobs then..i havent got nothing yet..and im starting to get worried. was meant to go out today but pete didnt get home from work till 8 this morning as there was alot of trouble on hes patch...so he had paper work to do :( so im indoors cleaning the house top to bottom making sure hes ok..just cooked him some food now hes back in bed as hes got to work at 8 again tonight :( i hate it when hes on nights :nope:
> 
> so hopfuly in the week or next weekend i can go out and get all the bits i need and want for now :) it just soooooo exciting dont you think :):happydance:
> 
> whats your name hun? where bouts you from?
> 
> if you didnt know im lynsey from london :) xx

Yes, I was very proud when he was born!! :)

I wouldn't be worried about time, unless the doctors have told you that you may go into labor early. Do they have any reason to believe you might? If not, then I'd say you still have a solid 3 months before you should start to worry about having everything. It's great to get everything bought and set up around your 2nd trimester, because you have more energy to do it! But, if you can't get it done until 3rd tri, you still have time. DH and I did look at some baby things yesterday, even though we don't need much! Lol... I'm trying to find a double stroller that isn't too pricey and will accomodate both LO's with a good fit. I also need a new bouncy seat, as DS broke his because he was such a chunker! :haha: I can't wait to see pictures of all of the great things you buy! :) I love looking at baby stuff! 

Does your DH work a lot? My husband, Delvin works 9am-6pm Monday-Friday, so we have him every night and all weekend. It took a long time for him to get that schedule though. He used to work all over the place. I'm glad he has a steady schedule now though, because it's helped Luke get into a routine, and I'm sure it will be easier with the new baby as well. Are you planning to stay home with the baby when he's born? 

My name is Meagan by the way. I'm 24 years old and we live in Maryland in the US. Nice to meet you Lynsey. :hi: 

Can't wait to get to know everyone over here! I wish I would've known about this thread sooner! :blush:


----------



## delmeg10

Kaitybug said:


> I didn't say earlier, but my name is Kaitlyn and I'm 26 and an English teacher at a local high school here in Southern Illinois, anyone else close in age?
> 
> Delmeg, you were talking about your previous baby being breech. I found out that mine is breech right now, too. They said that there is plenty of time for him to turn, but it sounds like your little on didn't want to! I hope mine isn't stubborn!
> 
> I'm so excited to find so many of you with close due dates. I am sure you have talked all about this before I came, but what are you ladies feeling now? Do you feel pretty good? Big bumps? Lots of kicks? Etc? Thanks for letting me in!


Hello Kaitlyn! I'm 24 years old and live in Maryland! Nice to meet you! :hi:

Yes, my son was breech. The first scan I had that confirmed it was around 24 weeks. It wasn't such a big deal at that point, by my little boy was a chunker and when he got comfy, he wouldn't budge. After about 32 weeks, he'd gotten so big that it was difficult for him to move, so he just stayed put. :( We could see on the scans that he would try to wriggle, but besides head butting me, wiggling his little feet and moving his arms, he just couldn't move. He did get lodged up under my ribs though, so that was part of the reason. Also, he had tied his umbilical cord in two big knots, so it was a lot shorter than it should have been. That also contributed to him not being able to move much. 

I will be praying for you that your LO turns on their own. An external version is very painful and doesn't always work. Plus, I wouldn't want you to go through a cesarean due to LO being breech. Unfortunately, their are very few doctors in the US that will still let us deliver vaginally knowing that baby is in a breech position. My mom delivered my sister naturally and she was butt first (just like my son), and my MIL delivered my husband naturally and he was feet first. But, these days it's too risky to go ahead naturally. :( I will definitely be thinking of you and your LO. :hugs:

I'm finally feeling great! Lots of energy (though I do get out of breath quickly), and I think I'm starting the nesting phase, because I'm constantly cleaning! Lol... I have a larger bump than I did with my son, but it's to be expected the second time around. Lots of kicks lately! This little boy is just like Luke was around this stage... a little soccer player! My contractions have settled down a great deal, so hopefully it'll stay that way for a while! 

Keep us posted on your LO's position! 

Meagan


----------



## delmeg10

Lynsey- Beautiful bump! :) You are all baby! And you can definitely tell your carrying a boy... Andreas is really low and comfy in there! :haha: SO cute! 

I'll try posting a bump pic in a while. :)


----------



## delmeg10

22 Weeks:
 



Attached Files:







Meagan's Pictures 002.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydeabreu

afternoon ladies :)

how we all doing today? yup another monday another day closer to seeing baby...im getting so excited the closer the date gets :) pluss the closer it gets the more i feel the little one kick and move about..such a wicked feeling :)

kaitlyn- so your enjoying the sunshine over there to eh nothing beats a great day with sunshine..just brings out a smile even when your pregannt and get in funny moods lol dont get ms any more didnt even get it in the start. couple of days when i was in new york i felt tired and couldnt eat but not really ms. i hate feeling sick as it is let allown ms when pregnant..i hope it goes for you soon though :)

meagan - what a LOVELY bump you got there..lovely and round :) do you find that when you sit diown thats all you see now? bump waving at you lol yeah hubby works as police officer so he works mostly all the time. but when he gets days off there normally 3 days in a row which is cool as he can catch up on hes things as well as spend time with us two :) how strange is that ..its not me anymore its us two hehe 

so you girls ever come to london? not that your missing much really :) 

sorry that you didnt hear bout this thread being august..it was an august buddy thread in 1st tri but then come second it was just bugging the bump buddies as we all do now :)

nice that you girls have come and found us...we all going through the same so is nice to share and meet nice girlies :) xxx



claire bear not long till you go away hun..bet your looking forward to a nice break away...refesh and back to bonking lol xx make sure keith has hes viagra ready as im sure the holidays going to be alot of fun for you guys :) xx


----------



## cla

delmeg10 said:


> 22 Weeks:

i love the bump hun


----------



## cla

everybody as gone quiet hope everybody is ok:thumbup:
lynsey as for the little pill, years and years ago keith had one just for fun and it did the opposite, he couldnt get it up:haha::haha::dohh: so that wont be happening lol. i want a baby so i dont think that will help.
not long for holiday know as long as we are allowed to go.


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies! Sorry not posted for a few days - have been really ill again and ended up in A&E again on Sunday night/early Monday morning. Same pain as last time, although last time they blamed it on a water infection and gave me antibiotics, my waters came back clear this time, as did my blood tests, so they said it's an infection causing swelling/cramps in my diapragm (?) which is causing extreme pain. It sucks that all I can take is paracetamol (they gave me codeine in the hospital to bring me down from the ceiling where I was crawling with pain but can't risk giving me more than one!) so have been off work for the past 2 days and not going back in tomorrow either.

:(

xx


----------



## cla

bloody hell sarah you are going through the wars, at least you can put your feet up and enjoy the weather. hows your mother in law???? hope hubby is ok


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies :)

how we all doing? seems your right claire everyone seems to of gonevery quite indeed

sarah i reallyhope yo feel better soon..not alot going down your road thats not stressful isnt hun :( really hope that your doing ok and that baby is kicking and terrorizin hes mum :) big hugs xxx

sammy hun....i know your going through a bad time too hun..just remember we are here if you need us :) hope yor mum has been helping you out and making life alot easier :)

bea - you playing hide and seeks now? iv counted to a hundred and been rounf the block 10 times and still cant find you..you win come out lolol :)

claire looks like it just you and mee lol i bet your counting down the days till holiday..make sure you never take a tablet ever again lol its all bout baby making not trying to wake mr man up lolol im sure you will have a grwat time...saying that lets hope that the plane will be ok for then as at the moment it seems no one is going nowhere. even my mum was meant to go greece saturday just gone..had it rebooked for tomorrow but its looking like shes not going as the planes are all over the place. not lookig good..total nightmare.

so hows everyone else doing? baby kicking? baby shoppping? next appointments?

got my midwife appointment on the 13th may whoop whoop xx


----------



## cla

lynsey i cant talk about baby shopping:cry: but i can talk about claire shopping lol:happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies :)


how is everyone today?? enjoying the sun??



sarah- sorry to hear you ended up in A+E hope your on the mend and baby is ok, dont see why they only gave you one codiene the doc gave my a prescription of it for my back pain but it's low dosage only 8mg of codiene.


bklove- yeah they are gunne be monitoring me upto 34weeks which should be my last scan if everythings ok, they're checking his growth and to see if my placenta has moved up. 


lyns- how are you and bump?? mines still really small you an barely tell it seems to have shrunk. i still have a flat stomach when i lay down. but i dont mind least i know that theres a little man in there. things are getting easier to deal with. he's still being a idiot but i'm just letting him get on with it. monday i had a pampering day i went and got my hair and nails done :)


claire- i hope you manage to get away i know a few people that haven't been able to and the insurance companies won't pay out because they are saying its a act of god :( but fingers crossed you can go.




how's everyones baby shopping going ?? i've only got about 3things left to buy and i have everything lol. love my pram to bits just cant wait to have my little munchkin here to put him in it. even bought him a little baby beanie for the older days it sooooo cute :) i'm getting more and more excited.



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

sammy i hope you are ok. i cant believe you have neally brought everything at least you will be able to put your feet up when you are due to have the baby.
as for you not having a big bump, when i was pregnant with rian you couldnt tell i was pregnant.
they have started to fly again today so hopefully we will go, but it depends on the volcano playing up:growlmad:


----------



## sammynashley

i know i stil feel like i'm missing lots of things but i've practically got everything all i need is a playgym, monitor, cot mobile, and a cot ( i have a crib for the first few months) seems scary knowing its only a few months away until he's here.

everyone thought i'd have a huge bump. but it just looks like i've got a bit podgey people ask how far i am and say omg you don't look it lol atleast in a way its less to lose after babys born.

i heard on the news they're telling people to turn up 4hours before the flight to stop over crowding, least things seems to be getting back to normal aslong as the volcano doesn't get any worse.



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

have they given you a birth weight on him and have you picked a name for the little man


----------



## sammynashley

they haven't given me a birth weight yet all they said at the scan was he's very long n measuring bigger than he should be so i have to go back on the 13th may for a growth scan, and back on the 8th july to see if my placenta has moved up. least i'll get to see him 2 more times before he's here. i have picked two names i like Caleb and Jake but not sure which one i like the most. 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## delmeg10

Hello ladies! :)

Sorry I've been mia lately. We've been having issues with our internet, and today is the first day it's been working. Fingers crossed it stays this way. 

I haven't spent any money on baby things, but I've been doing a great deal of window shopping! :haha: I'm looking for a larger diaper bag to fit everything for the LO and Luke. I'm also looking into double strollers/buggies, and a new bouncy seat. Luke had one, but he broke it, so that's something we need to replace. 

My next appointment with my MW is on May 12th. :) The LO has been kicking up a storm lately, and I feel like I've gotten huge! :) It's getting harder and harder each day to get Luke in and out of his crib for nap time, and in and out of the tub for bath time. :( I also feel like I'm on a junk food diet. I keep craving fast food. I had 2 chalupas and nachos from Taco Bell for dinner last night, and today I had a huge burger and fries from McDonalds for lunch. I can't get enough of it! It's terrible! Anyone else having major cravings lately?

It started raining here today and looks like it's supposed to last for the next 4-5 days, so I guess we'll be staying inside for the next week. :( 

Well, I'm glad everyone's doing alright, and can't wait to catch up! :)


----------



## sammynashley

hello ladies:)


where is everyone?? seems to have gone really quiet on here.


hope everyone and there bumps are ok :)


i finally plucked up the courage to take another piccy at 23weeks woohooo be 6months soon it's so scary :S before we know it girls we'll be screaming our heads off in the delivery suite :)

only another 3weeks until i see my munchkin again :D


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png
 



Attached Files:







Photo0514.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies, am still here, still at home and still in pain :(

Hope you're all okay.

Yay Sammy, 23 weeks today. Crazy xx


----------



## sammynashley

aww hun sorry to hear your still in pain. have you thought about going to the docters asking for some painkilers other than paracetamol??


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

I went yesterday hun, they gave me some co-codamol but said only take it if paracetamol absolutley not working because there's a slight risk to baby. Not exactly encouraging....took one yesterday, may take another in a bit but I can take 2 tablets 4 times a day so it'll be a small dosage so should be okay. Need something to take the edge off though

How are you? xx

**edited because of APPALLING spelling! Note to self - pay more attention**


----------



## sjminimac

delmeg10 said:


> I also feel like I'm on a junk food diet. I keep craving fast food. I had 2 chalupas and nachos from Taco Bell for dinner last night, and today I had a huge burger and fries from McDonalds for lunch. I can't get enough of it! It's terrible! Anyone else having major cravings lately?
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad everyone's doing alright, and can't wait to catch up! :)

I could live on Maccy D's at the moment as I'm really not wanting to eat anything other than cheese related products! It's not just you! :)


----------



## sammynashley

aww poor you, i hope the pain goes soon hun, have you tried a water bottle or anything like that. i have co-codamol but only take them when really needed.

i'malright hun had funny pains in my stomach like a constant stitch but just putting it down to stretching pains also my morning sickness has finally eased yaaaay.

seems everyone loves maccy d's atm i can't get enough of double cheese burgers and the salty chips yum yum :)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

ooohhhh...less of the maccy d's now....i'm sad because I don't drive and am stuck at home and can't get one! Might ask hubby to bring me a quarter pounder with cheese delux meal with a side of another quarter pounder with cheese delux meal home from work :) 
(joke by the way. or maybe not...)

:)


----------



## sammynashley

haha don't worry hun i cant drive either :( might be eyeing it up for dinner tho lol. the other day i was craving it so much i had 2 double cheese burgers and fries i couldn't move after lol.


just think sarah we've got only 3weeks until were in third tri!!!!


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Really? 3 weeks? My god. Was just wondering when that would be. 

Blimey.

x


----------



## sammynashley

yeah i know i though that too pretty scary when you see it that way, we only have 3 boxes left on our tickers too wooooo :)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

sammynashley said:


> they haven't given me a birth weight yet all they said at the scan was he's very long n measuring bigger than he should be so i have to go back on the 13th may for a growth scan, and back on the 8th july to see if my placenta has moved up. least i'll get to see him 2 more times before he's here. i have picked two names i like Caleb and Jake but not sure which one i like the most.
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png

at least you get to have the extra scans for free. i like caleb the best


----------



## cla

sammy what was you going on about that you didnt have a bump. i can see a lovely one :happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

lol to me its teeny when i lay down it disapeers and underneath my clothes you can't see it lol i can't wait until he's here now doesnt seem so far away 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

i cant believe how quick it is going for you, when i was pregnant:cry:it didnt seem to be going very fast. but you lot bloody hell you will have your babys soon:happydance: you are neally at the end of the boxes:happydance:


----------



## delmeg10

Beautiful bump Sammy! :)


----------



## delmeg10

I'm glad I'm not the only one craving fast food! :) 

We ended up spending the entire night in the ER last night. DH has been complaining about his foot bothering him since last Friday, and when he got home from work last night, he could barely walk. I told him it's about time he goes to the hospital and finds out whats wrong with it. He agreed and we went. We got there at about 7pm, and after two x-rays, blood work, a splint, crutches, and two percocets later, we finally left at 1:30am. It was ridiculous! Turns out he has something that caused a lot of internal swelling. I don't remember what they called it. 

Anyway, we finally got home and I put Luke to bed at 2am (fun, fun, fun). DH had to turn around and wake up at 6:30am for work, and I planned on sleeping in. Until the dreaded contractions started at 7am!! Ugh... I haven't had any for almost two weeks, so I should've known they were right around the corner, but why today?!? So, anyway I only got four hours of sleep and I'm still having contractions now at 11:30am. I'm sure I'll have them most of the day like I normally do, but I just wish they would give me a break today. Lol... They're only every 7-10 minutes, so I have nothing to worry about, but still. The MW constantly tells me to take some Tylenol if I start contracting. Well, I'm sorry but if Tylenol helped take away the pain of contractions, they'd give you that in the hospital instead of an epidural! Lol... Anyway, now Luke's up, and I'm miserable, and it's just a crappy day! :(

I hope everyone else is having a better day than I am! :)


----------



## babydeabreu

whoop sammy you little liar you lol you have a gorgeous bump what you talking bout you little fibber lol its lovely and round and looks like a perfect bump :) so glad that you had a pampering day..i havent had one of thos in ageeeeeeees ibet if felt great to get your hair and nails done.. make sure your on top on the world hun...lovely looking girl and great personality you deserve it :)


megagan hun - jeaz what a crap night/morning/day you have had indeed. stressful and worrying indeed. glad that hubby is doing ok and that you know what the problem is..thats just the last thing you need. contratsions my lord already? so soon? i hope your ok and that baby is doing well still...god what a nightmare time. the only pain im getting is little baby stitches thats bout it...hope your ok hun let us know how you get on :)


sarah - hun whats been going on with your pain? what have the docs been saying? is everything ok? xxx


bea - how are you getting on? you seem to be a little quite everything ok sweet?


claire dont you worrie it maybe going quick for us but im really 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 % sure you will be back here before you know it..and guess what we will all still be here bugging your little self :) not long till you go now hun..make sure you take lots of pics so we can see what a great tiem you had why we are here bloody working lol 



i cant belive that soem of you have got mostly everything thats so good...i havent got a thing iv been so bust and stressed dealing with work that i just want this out the way so i can concentrate more on baby...my head just feels like its everywhere at the moment :) but hey meant to be nice at the weekend and meant to being going babies r us ikea and other places to get baby stuff..so fingers crossed i come back home on sunday with baby goodies...meant to be going london zoo saturday so will see how that goes too as things just aint going to plan what so ever in my life lol i know poor me hahaha

so girlies i hope you all are doing ok other than stress/pains/issus but that what we are all here for to listen and moan cry cream what ever lloololol big hugs too you alll xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

p.s sorry for the spelling im just writing very quick before i go out lol but i wanted to update you all and let you know im still here and still watching you all hahaha im off out to watch a film and have a girl munch as im starrrrving lol 

speak to you all very soon xxxx


----------



## cla

lynsey i hope you have a lovely weekend, dont forget to spend all of petes money:winkwink:
bea where are you ????????


----------



## sjminimac

hey - was just wondering wher Bea was too!

How are you all my lovelies? Guess what - I'M FEELING BETTER! Woohoo!

Still a little bit stiff but can walk about straightened up without any problems!!!

xx


----------



## delmeg10

That's so great that your feeling better! :)

My contractions finally stopped at 9am this morning, so I'm also feeling much better! It only took about 27 hours for them to stop! Ugh... At least they're gone for now and I can relax a little! 

Well, I hope everyone has a great weekend, and can't wait to see what you buy Lynsey!


----------



## babydeabreu

haha claire if only i could lol we got some of our car insurance money through today from the car..so we got lots of things to get now...also getting a new washingmachine/ dryer all in one..new cooker and a dishwasher whoop whoop iv never had one so its going to be so helpful not happening to wash up all the time as well as cook and clean..happy days :) baby stuff as well as mummy stuff what more can a girl want :) 

sammy glad that your feeling alot better..always nice to know your climming up to the top thats my girl :)

meagan - i bet your very glad the pains have stopped and maybe can get a good night sleep now eh? :)

soon as im back tomorrow ill shall let you girl know of my updates of what i get..not like sammy whos got literally everything..im so jealous lol hey sam want to come get mine for meeee lol hopfuly get the bedroom carpet and cot this weekend :) who knows ay always goes different when i say what im MEANT to be getting hahha

its meant to be a lovely hot weekend so i hope you girls have a great one and put some sun cream on..dont want you all going lobsterfied now do we lol xxx


----------



## cla

afternoon bumps
lynsey what happened to your car, have you been playing bumper cars lol
so you will be doing lots of:iron::laundry::dishes::hangwashing: this weekend, you will be that busy you wont be able to spend all your money.

sarah im glad you are feeling a lot better. hows your hubby doin???

sammy i hope you and the bump are ok??

and wheres bea gone, i hope you are ok hun??

and i hope everybody else is ok:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies how is everyone doing? or where is everyone humm :) xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun i'm here :D 


how are you and little bumpy??? been baby shopping??


i bought a lovely cot mobile today only have a few things left to get woop nearly done i'm sad i have everything already.



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## bklove

Hey gals, i'm late as ever and just passing through. Great to hear you guys are doing better delmeg and sj. Delmeg I guess you will be more than ready when its really time to push that baby out! I'm definitly not even looking forward to braxton hicks. 
Sammy- cute bump!

I've been good. Finally getting regular baby movements, crazy and cool all at the same time. I'm looking forward to being 6 months at the end of this week, where has the time gone? Can't wait for the rest of it to fly by! I'm ready for baby, even though i'm not sure i'm ready for all the changes baby equals, but i'll cross those bridges as they come.
Are you guys eating well and getting your exercise in? I've been slacking a bit and i'm thinking my fellow big mac gals might be to!:) :hugs: ladies.


----------



## cla

wheres everybody gone:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlys just thought i would let you know i am still here but been extremly busy with moving offices, then having no signal on laptop or mobile to use at home, Cant stop long but i will pop back later on and update you all then 

See ya all later on xxxxxxx


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies,


how is everyone and there bumps today??

looks like a lovely day outside, they reckon it'll get up to 21c. i have my 25weeks midwife appointment today at half 2 so hopefully should get my matb1 form and my HIP grant. i was reading up about midwfe appointments and now they should be every 3 weeks if its our first bubba's. 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok.
bea im glad you are ok:flower:
sammy good luck with your midwife appointment, i hope everything goes well.
as for the weather being hot, im bloody freezing lol
lynsey and sarah i hope you are both ok:hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

hey claire, i'm good thanks how are you???

not long until you go on holiday to lovely hot turkey, i envy you :(

everyone seems to have disapered on here and gone really quiet. where are you ladies???


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

im alright. i had a possitive opk yesterday so it looks like it is going to be a looong cycle:dohh: 
the weather isnt that hot at the moment, but it goes up to 27 the week we go. so it will be hotter then here:happydance: 
i thought that nobody ever seems to be on here anymore:shrug:


----------



## sammynashley

ooooooooooh hun you better get bedding so hopefully you'll get some good news after your holiday!! fx'd for you. what opks have you been using? 

least it'll be hotter than here, i love the sun but wont be getting away this year :( so i'll have to put up with the british weather woooohooo lol.

maybe everyone has forgotten we're here?? or been really busy.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

they are off ebay. i dont really know much about them or how to use them????
do you know much about opks???
we should have been going to cyprus in june but we had to bring it forward because of the baby, so we thought we would try turkey as we havent been before and we thought it would be our only holiday. was we wrong


----------



## sammynashley

i only ever used two types of opk and fell pregnant both times, i used clear blue digi with the smiley face and first response 30pk that you use from the day after your period to help you track it properly. and each time we got a positive we bedded like mad and did all the positions to keep it in and the hips up in the air lol tmi i know sorry hun.

hopefully you caught your eggy this month:)

and you should enjoy your holiday because you never know it could still be you last or second to last :)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies hope everyone is ok,


sarah- our little munchkins are viable today!!!!!!


lyns- where are you hun ???? 


bea- hope you and bump are alright.




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies soooooooooooo sorry that i havent been on here. iv been sooo busy trying to sort things out with the house the baby and work..got so much to arrange. trying to move out of your one bed in to a two but its such a long prossses :( 

im working today and petes off waiting for the council to sort out a bathroom...and for the carpet man to come to measure our bedroom as theres no carpet..and need it down before baby stuff gets here. 

hows everyone been?

sammy how have you been sweetness? pm if you want to update me:) hope that things have been alot better for you...as i know it has been hard for you :)

claire - so glad to see your still apart of us...feels like you family :) have a look on google bout opks will tell you all you need to know. i used them from boots and found them very helpful indeeed. 

heres a website to check out for you 

https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/ovulation-tests.htm

dont you worrie your little self...soon as you go holiday refesh your self have some fun and let your hair down everything will full in to place. remember we all have been in the TTC bit and know just how it is..its hard and very frustrating but it will happen :) hope the wedsite is helpful if not then look up opks as it used to help me not give up hope :)

anywayz im back on line now so hopfuly i want be talking to meself again lol 

where is bea has anyone heard from her? hope shes ok??

wheres meagan....bklove....sarah.....amanda...hope everyone is doing well :) xxxxx


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun nice to see you back :)


glad your getting yourselves sorted with the new place, tell the council to get their finger out!!

i'm alright hun baby beats me from the inside now and wakes me up in the morning kicking the matress. me and ash are on talkin terms he wants to see me friday but a relationship is out of the question. he split with her last week but don't think i could ever trust him again.

i had the midwife yesterday and she is so crap. i could be my own midwife just by reading a book. i have to go back on the 19th may. also have my next scan soon :) hopefully the little chunk has slowed down on his growth can't wait unti the 13th may :D


how's your little man hun?? keeping you awake at night?


have you bought anything for him yet??




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hey hun nice to see you back :)
> 
> 
> glad your getting yourselves sorted with the new place, tell the council to get their finger out!!
> 
> i'm alright hun baby beats me from the inside now and wakes me up in the morning kicking the matress. me and ash are on talkin terms he wants to see me friday but a relationship is out of the question. he split with her last week but don't think i could ever trust him again.
> 
> i had the midwife yesterday and she is so crap. i could be my own midwife just by reading a book. i have to go back on the 19th may. also have my next scan soon :) hopefully the little chunk has slowed down on his growth can't wait unti the 13th may :D
> 
> 
> how's your little man hun?? keeping you awake at night?
> 
> 
> have you bought anything for him yet??
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


ello suga plum :)

glad that baby is doing well and kicking hes mummy haha only because little bean kicks me all day so its only fair you get it too lol

im glad that atleast you an ash are on talking terms. why did them two break up do you know? was the pussy worth the stress on you too? silly idiot hope he now realises that your worth more than a quick fling with some chick hun :) your a great girl dont you forget that..he cant just sleep with who he likes treat you like shit call you names to hurt you then say hes sorry and its all ok.. im glad that your standing up for your self even tho i no its very hard for you :)

if he wants you back make sure he shows and proves it for ageeessss dont let hiim just walk back like hes got rights to treat you so bad. dont like seeing you hurt not a nice plance you have been in hun :) hes missed baby appointment for this chick and destroyed and nice thing over some chick...now hes had hes fun he wants you back...hes got alot to make up and along way to go before your heart is better :) im soo glad your doing well and baby is fine whoop whoop. im so jealous you get to see little man on screen again..next time ill see andreas is when he pops out lol you got your appointment on the 19th mines on the 13the just a couple of days apart :)

when are you finishing work? im breaking up on holiday on the 13th of july which is ageeeeeeeeees away..then my maternity kicks in on the 27th of july. 

the other day same i was laying in bed and little man was turning around and you could feel hes leg..pete was so happy to feel him..hes like wow i can actually feel hes leg lol hes been kicking so much..we was cudderly in bed and baby kicked pete in hes belly hahaha it was so great..i said your sons already kicking you he dont like you hahhaah ;)

iv got little bits but not alot...we have to put carpet down in the room first and our new bed to come as it has to be put together will take up alot of space...then baby cot will come and other bits....


we have to get soooo much as everything has seem to of broken in the last 3 months..washin machine cooker bed draws ect...so much to fix and replace as well as baby stuff..but hey we have 4 money trees growing in our garden so we are rich to get everything lol hahah 


how has mum been? she been helpful? 

have you got everything now?? xxxxxx big hugs xx


----------



## sammynashley

they split because, she was too different, she works in a night club in london, she drinks (he doesn't like all that) she's a loudmouth and loves herself way too much and he isnt into girls like that, he only went to her becuase me n him werent as happy as we used to be and he wanted to feel happy again so he went to her and didn't get happiness either. think he realised what he was missing. but like you said he's gotta work and prove himself for a very long time if he wants me back.


glad your little munchkin is ok hun, when you have you midwife i have my scan :) least i'll get a picture of what he's gunna look like. i just pray he hasn't got ashley's big lips lol. my last scan is in exactly 10 weeks time and then after that its 6weeks until he's here OMG panic!!!! lol


i have pretty much everything still have a little list of things that i gotta get but they aren't major things. mums been brilliant she felt him kick the other night. he hates it when i wear jeans all he does is kick the waist band lol and they arent even tight.

my maternity leave isn't until the 31st of july but the first two weeks are holiday so technically i dont go on maternity leave until 16th of august and babys due on the 19th lol but i think i'm gunna bring in a couple of weeks forward.


how's pete being with you now?? hope your both ok. bet he can't wait to be a daddy :)


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

> they split because, she was too different, she works in a night club in london, she drinks (he doesn't like all that) she's a loudmouth and loves herself way too much and he isnt into girls like that, he only went to her becuase me n him werent as happy as we used to be and he wanted to feel happy again so he went to her and didn't get happiness either. think he realised what he was missing. but like you said he's gotta work and prove himself for a very long time if he wants me back


surly he must of known what she was kinda like before he got with her...if he wasnt happy then he should have spoke to you more and helped the situations more instead of making things worse. your sucha lovely looking good with great personality having hes child he should have ignored the silly cow and though do i really wana looose you for some quick pussy. so has he changed hes number still talking to her still seeing her? hes got a lot to make up for...look how hurt you was look how nasty he was..all this pain for her? was she really worth the pain? i know you love him and hes your world but please please dont let him just walk back in your life..hes missed baby appointments for her..hurt you for her...she has replaced trust happiness with doubt and sadness. i hope you can work it out i really do cos i know you love him loadz..i just hope you dont let him walk back like it was nothing. it wasnt nice seeing you hurting and in so much pain :)

as for biglips i know what you mean hun pete has some of thos and a big head as well so will just have to wait and see whens he here .lol 


me and pete are doing really well..since 2nd baby scan and shopping for our place and baby we have got alot closer :) at the end of the day im pregnant and very emotional and he gets that now lol sometimes work the house and shopping can make things seems stresfull but hes being great and very helpful which is making things alot better with us. and making me less emotional lol which you know how it is hahah

i can wait to finish work..im hating it at the moment..really dont want to be here. things are getting so difficult with my boss and it has made life there soo stressfull . i comtemplating weather to leave earlier or not as i dont think this stress is good for baby or is it worth it...but will see how i get on by next month :)

so glad that mum has been wicked and there for you hun...wish you could come and help me do my shopping for baby..as work the house is making my head hurt...arghhh come and heeeeeeeeeeeelp me lol

let me know how you get on with ask want you babe...remember im here if you ever need anything :) xxx


----------



## sammynashley

i know hun but he's not easy to talk to i have to cause a nasty argument befre he opens up about anything sometimes feel like banging my head against a brick wall. he won't be walking straight back into my life hn, i'd be very suprised if we were back together before baby is here. now he's realised the grass isn't greener on the other side. he doesn't see her or speak to her i sked him out right he has no need to lie to me now i've asked him everything and he's answered every question which i was pretty suprised at but still can't believe he went with a girl that had ginger hair and a dinner plate face lol. but you know that saying you dont know what you've lost until its gone? i think that he just realised that.


my dog is so cheeky i'm off to work in a min and i made myself a sandwich and left it on the side while i went for a pee and came back and he's running around with half of it in his mouth hinking he's clever. so i had to make another one!!!

i'm glad that you and pete are getting on hun. you both deserve to be happy after everything you two have been through. and the baby can only make it better:) sorry to hear your boss is still being a nob. i can't wait for my leave to hurry up i'm just so bored and fed up with work i think it's time to change jobs. 

well i better drag my arse off to work :( don't wanna go lol :( 


chat soon hun xxxx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## bklove

hey sunshines! Hope you are all well, me and my mini bump are cool. Next Tuesday we go for glucose testing. Where are you guys with that?


----------



## cla

i thought i would pop in to say i hope you all look after yourselfs and bumps as im going on holiday tomorrow. im not really looking forward to it, it feels like iam leaving somthing behide:cry::cry: cant wait to see what you have all been up to look after yourselfs and bumps:hugs:
oh still got a bloody line on my opk not as dark as the main line but you can see it:wacko:


----------



## Magik204

Morning ladies and bumps sorry not been about much just trying to get things sorted. Things are all great fun at work as u all remember I worked in an unsuitable office sitting on the squiff. I have now moved office which is a lot better and means Phil and I can share car to work saving a bit of money which is good. The atmosphere down there is so different its horrible. And I have trembled my workload because other people arnt doing there job properly. I never know if Im going to get paid as the company has mo money to buy stationary ect. But Im really stuck because of maternity .. Phil and I are ok but since being pregnant I have changed do much towarda hu and don't know what to do. I know I love him but it doesn't feel howz used to o used to get butterflies even wen he text even after a yr down the line I could get enough kisses and cuddles but now I hardly feel like them. Wears going on 

Sammy hope your bearing up hunni and everything will be ok x x 

Sarah how you feeling now sounds like you had about of a rough time everything ok now? X x 

Lyns looks like your getting there with the house and baby stuff I don't know what to do really need to gey the spare room sorted out but where do I put everything x x

Were viable today lyns only 16 weeks to go x x 


Hope everyone else and bumps are ok to x x x x


----------



## Magik204

What a lovely day x


----------



## babydeabreu

wohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bea hunnie we are now viable today..24 weeks..where has the time gone :) bump is getting hugeee now and baby is kicking hard now and moving around sooo much. went out with my niece and nepheww today my mum felt bubba move kick which was just sooo awesome :)

bea hun we all are feeling this way it seems. feeling unloved left out like somethings missing? i think its our bodies that are changing so much and having baby grow inside you..kinda make you feel likes like theres something thats meant to be there as well?? try not to worrie so much...you know you love hubby and know you want him...just things are alittle bout you at the moment and baby sooooo dont worrie bout him..hes fine you just concentrate on baby and after hes here hopfuly these feeling will have gone and your new life will start alot happier :)

Sammy - im glad that your doing things the best way for yuo and i hope you can work it out..its going to be hard and aong...but if he does what he should do by making it up then who knows maybe this will make you guys stronger..just dont let him walk over you like some dead meat cos you worth more than that :)

how did you get on on friday? anything happen? humm hope you didnt you know cough cough wink wink??? not that its my place to say what to do..just wouldnt want you to get hurt again :) xxx

boy is it me or do you feel your emotions are all over the place? one minute your thinking lifes great the next your like ffs arghhhhhh or is that just me? lol seriously im like cant wait to be married and have family the next im like right im goner be single and going to do this and this even though my relationship is doing great and things are going well in life..? but the smallest of things make me over think then im in this over reacting silly mood...much as i love being pregnant i cant wait to have baby and get my mind back lolol seriously im going crazy for no reason lol 



amanda - nice to see your doing well and baby is showing and kicking you :) not sure bout that test though..only thing i got coming up is mw on the 13th :) whens your mw appointment?


claire hope you have a wonderful time..and come back with a bigger beter smile on your face...things will only get better for you now :) xxx


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies! Congrats on being viable - lovely feeling isn't it? Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey sarah...how you doing sweet? everything been ok? you been quite lately :)

its a great feeling..cant believe 24 weeks already though..its going soo quick xxx


----------



## sjminimac

Hey - I've been on here but just been lurking not posting, have just been crazy busy with work and everything after having that week off sick.

How's the house move?

xx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh i know how you feel hun. you feeling better?

no house move yet..not for a while yet. trying to sort out the bedroom..the carpet baby stuff ect :) xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies and bumpy's


how is everyone on this lovely rainy bank holiday??

i had the most shocking news ever yesterday, someone i know who is only a week and 2days ahead of me had her baby in the early hours of friday morning at 25+2 baby only weighed 2lb 3oz i saw a pic of her and omg she's so tiny. nothing caused it she just went into labour baby decided she couldn't wait any longer. 

i can't believe we're all viable now :) were more than half way now not long ladies :D


lyns- friday went ok hun, nope we didn't do anything like that even tho i'm really gagging for it haha sorry ladies!! we had a talk for now we're going to be friends then maybe moving on to a relationship but not atm it's going to take a whole load of time for me to trust him again. 


sarah- glad to see your still around, hope your feeling better and everythings going ok your end.


so what's everyone been upto??? been buying anything???




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hey ladies and bumpy's
> 
> 
> lyns- friday went ok hun, nope we didn't do anything like that even tho i'm really gagging for it haha sorry ladies!! we had a talk for now we're going to be friends then maybe moving on to a relationship but not atm it's going to take a whole load of time for me to trust him again.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png



thats really good to hear hun..so glad that you too are working things out on a slow term..that way it will work out for you both better...growing solid and mending trust and pain ect..hope you feel better seein him though? hope it has helped you alot :) if you can amend ur friendship first thats always the best in long run :) :hugs:

im being lazy today feeeeling very tired and very slow. im meant to be taking down my fallin apart walldrobes but i cant be arsed lol got carpet man coming on wednesday to put carpet in so have to move all stuff out and throw away my draws and walldrobes..how much fun that will be :dohh:lol 

shocking bout your mate having her baby at 25+ thats soon...but glad that everything went well and baby is alive and well :) my work colleges son was 25 weeks when he was born hes now 8 yeas old and fine.....so hopfully her little one will be fine to :) they say if its time its time..but jeazzz im not ready hellll no got some much to doo..wait wait stay in there little one hahah lol


xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh iv gone up a box...........3 more boxes 111 days to gooo 

whoop whoop :)


----------



## sammynashley

woooooooo yay you've gone up a box!!!


i've been having a lazy day too been getting braxton hicks all day and some serious heartburn. hows your little man treating you hun??


have you thought about what pram your going for hun??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

hahha yup hes kicking me too and swimming round like hes an athlete in there or something...my belly goes up one side and down the other its crazy to watch lol 

yeah getting a pram/carseat all in one from babies r us. was £199 now £179 its cream/silver with attached pram thermometer on it...looks perfect so we getting that next week :) you got yours? 

are yo going to have a baby shower? xx


----------



## sammynashley

haha mine does that it's so crazy, haven't seen the foot or hand move accross my belly tho. bet it's gunna look so weird 

i got my pram couple weeks ago i love it, it cost me 219.99 reduced from 299.99 it has a carry cot, carseat,change bag, i love it and it's so lightweight andyou can get it in 4 different colours and does everything you can have just the carseat n the fram of the carry cot or have it as a normal pushchair.



been looking at cots n babies r us they are so nice, i have a mahogany swinging crib to start with but wanna get a lovely sleigh cot from there its gorgeouse but don't think i'll be able to afford it :( 


have you decided wether your going straight into a cot or getting a moses basket??


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

im going to get both hun...babies r us have got some deals on at the moment. there doing i love my bear cot from £200 to £190 and its masive and lovely. we will be getting that as well as a moses basket that we will put in the cot for the first couple of months..then when hes gets bigger we will just use the cot. 

there also doing a hospital bag in there for 29.99 but i want be getting that..i will be using it as a quide tho of what things to bring :)

i just cant believe how quick its all going. i rememeber finding out i was 4 weeks preg and that feels like last week..now 6 months, before you know it ill be sitting on here telling you all bout the birth how hes first day of play school was and then hes first day at senior school lol just going very quick. is it because we are enjoying it or because the world is going at a fastpace now? 

iv got lots to get as well as lot ot do to the bedroom..once carpet is down then we can start to buy things and put them in the room yepppeee :) onces things are in the room i think then it will be alot more real for us as we have nothing in the house that really says baby is coming :)

xxx


----------



## sammynashley

oh right thats cool hun i think i know what cot your on about, the one i want is around 270 but obviously can't afford that lol so looking for something a bit cheaper, i get most of my things from babies r us atm, i bought a lovely cot mobile from there last week and its all bright a colourfull plays tunes spins round and the best thing about it is that it has a remote control to it so you don't have to get out of bed to turn it on or off its great!! and i bought some lovely crib bedding and got my bouncer from there too plus it's actually cheaper than mothercare!!


i know what you mean about how quick it's going feels like only yesterday that i pee'd on my test, i can't believe we're 6months next milestone is our birth hun!! have you thought about how you wanna give birth and what things you wanna use??? 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah just normal with gas and air....hopfuly i want need anything but if it gets hard then maybe some drugs lol what you planning on having?

is ash going to be at the birth or will he just come after??? what do you want hun?? xx


----------



## sammynashley

i'm going for gas n air and pethidene, might have a epidural but only if im not coping tho, also guna buy a birthing ball they look fun and are meant to bring the baby further down. so think i'm gunna invest in one.

it's only my mum at the birth, ash would get bored and would be playing with all the equipment i need proper support. so i think i'll call him when i'm close to giving birth. but then things might change between now and then.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Kaitybug

Hi ladies, it's been a while since I was on, busy with work and such. Yay for many of us being viable this week!! I had a scan today, and the lady was nice and offered to do a few 4D pics, too, and I just wanted to post one! I think he is really cute, but I'm a little biased.


----------



## Magik204

Kaitybug said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while since I was on, busy with work and such. Yay for many of us being viable this week!! I had a scan today, and the lady was nice and offered to do a few 4D pics, too, and I just wanted to post one! I think he is really cute, but I'm a little biased.
> View attachment 80019

Argh looks amazing the 4d scans so detailed, congratulations hun can't want to see which one of us pops first and see pics x x


----------



## sjminimac

Hey lovely ladies! I hope you're all well today!xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Kaitybug said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while since I was on, busy with work and such. Yay for many of us being viable this week!! I had a scan today, and the lady was nice and offered to do a few 4D pics, too, and I just wanted to post one! I think he is really cute, but I'm a little biased.
> View attachment 80019

awwww how cute...thats was nice that you got offered the 4d scan..looks lovely :)
have you thought of any names yet? xxx


sammy hunn- glad that mummies going to be there at the birth that you will have good support round you :) xxx

hey sarah :) how you doing hun?

bea - ellllllooooooooooooooo where have you been lol you been ok xx

im at work thinking i want to go home and sleeeeeeeeep baby was kicking all last night kept me up most of the night..hes not even born yet and im up all hours already haha :) xxx


----------



## Magik204

Yer hun im not to bad worrying bought job as we never know if were going to get paid or not and i cant move jobs whos going to take someone on whos almost 6 months pregnant arggghhhh i dunno what to do. 

Things other than that seem to be going ok dunno whether im coming or going though but hey ho xxx


----------



## bklove

Sammy what a crazy story, but it sounds like the baby can definitly still do well. Wow. 
Kaitybug the scan is amazing. I know you must have been amazed during the scan. 

I'm not sure if gas and air willl be an option provided. But I do plan to ask about it. Do they offer that to you at any point? Otherwise I hope to ride it out, but if I can't handle it, epidural baby! I don't have a midwife, and probably wont get one. My mom is a nurse and also trained as a midwife and i'm sure she'll be there, so I think i'll be alright. I think!


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies and bump's.

how's everyone been?? it's been really quiet on here recently! how's everyones bumps growing getting any bigger??

my strech marks have got really bad i'll soon have the a-z road map on my belly lol. can't wait until next week for my scan hopefully my little man is growing how he should be :)

i'm 25weeks woop woop :happydance: 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

whoop whoop sammmy hunnie :) 24 weeks congrats xxxxxxxxxx

how you feelin hun? i kno what you mean bout the stretch marks..they aint red but there white and coming through pretty quick lol but as long as they stay white im happy..are your red or white hun? 

amanada how comes you havent got a midwife? i thought everyone got a midwife??? humm and gas and air is normal to get if you have pain....its like the first option? :)

good girls i have been so busy and got another busy weekend coming up...not only am i working and sorting out the house but iv gotter go to clacton too see my cousin who i havent seen for ages...its kinda like a family get together but just for her as she has been away for a long time :)

but im thinking i just want to sleep lol 

is anyone going away for weekend or little break away before baby is here? i really wish i was...like some spa weekend away..anyone fancy coming with me???? :)

im just cooking some beef stew curry with some rice the house is smelling like some afican resturant its yummy lol

it seems not alot of you girls come on here anymore..hope you all have been ok and just busy :)

sammmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy does that mean you in 3rd thri now? xx


----------



## sammynashley

dont you mean 25 weeks hun lol it's ok baby brain i understand lol, sadly my stretchies and red and looking really angry atm but i'm using cocoa butter and bio oil seems to be doing nothing atall apart from waste my money!!

apart from that i'm cool just feeling tired all the time and feeling heavy like a whale lol not in third tri yet i've got two weeks and then i'm in third tri how quick has that gone!!!, how are you feeling hun?? hope you feeling alot better than me.


i'd hate to have to sort out a house and this stage it would just never get done i feel sooooo lazy and laid back about everything lol. least it will beworth it for your little man. 

this may be tmi but has anyone noticed certain body parts are becoming swollen:) ???

and is anyone being driven mad by itchy nipples lol???



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

dope! yup i meant 25 weeks hahaha :OP

hopfully with the cream it will make it better for us when babies are here eh :) hows you and ash? hope you guys are doing well :)

ermmmmmmmmmmmm itchy nipples ermm yeahh totally annoying it is becoming lol and my pum pum has become itchy and horny lol hahahahaaha :) sowwy but i just want to be touched there all the time i swear to god im like sex crazy touch me touch me lol good job pete dont mind other wize id be all HANDS on wink wink lolol 

does anyone else get this or am i just wired lol anyone else noticed that there belly button is becoming more out? my belly button used to be a little deep you could poke your finger in it but now its becoming more out then in :) 

the house is doing my head in..but now that carpet is down atleast its starting to look a little beter..got the new washing machine/dryer intoday and its soo cool. washes then drys it all in one loadz was a genie :)

when the bed comes for us and waldrobes then the cot everything will be fine but for nowwwwwwwwww we have an empty room as everything got thrown out lol wow great carpet but what bout everything else lol pmsl :) xx


----------



## sammynashley

me and ash are ok atm hun he's coming to see me again tonight it;s driving me nuts because i've never been so horny i just want him but i feel it's a bit too soo to be doing things like that but the urge is getting wayyyy to much i think i'm just gunna get to the point imy hoohar is going to eat someone lmao.


my belly button has pushed out a bit too used to be able to get my finger in there but now i can't i hope it doesn't pop :S i started getting a few spots too :( i never ever have spots.


least you have carpet down hun things will come together soon, when is everyone getting things ready??? like putting the cot in the room and putting bedding in and things?? i have my crib in the loft but don't know when to start getting things ready???


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladiesss :)

me and bea was 25 weeks yesterday whoop whoop :)

its going so quick....


where is everyone? hope everyone is doing ok and baby is well xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

will be posting my pic of 25 weeks soon xx


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlies and bumps im still here, 

Had nightmare week last week with work and threatening me with poor preformance and not pulling my weight when 3 others we taken off a job and it was given soley to me what a night mare i have since then given them my maternity letter and matb1 and havent given them a returning date as not even sure i wanna come back. I have got a copy of my contract just incase it goes any further and am also keeping a log of what is going on. 

Bubs is ok proper getting active now but so much its making me feel travel sick just hope my sickness doesnt return cant be dealing with going back into hospital again. 

what is everyone eating at the moment ? i just feel off food all the time at the moment and hubby is getting worried that i am not eatin enough but i just dont feel like it. 

Me and phil have been arguing a bit everything seems ok now but i just feel im pushing him away sometimes although he loves me more than ever. We had some portraite pictures done recently and im having some of bubs done as soon as she come along. 

Has anyone thought of names yet i havent even began to think of them but i would like something different that is not very original Any Ideas girlies. 

nursery i have no idea where to start as i have no where to put the stuff that is in the spare room already and still waiting for the walls to dry out Argggghhhhhh 

So what have all you girlies been up to

Lynz whoop whoop to us hot on sammys tail 

sammy glad you and ash are on talking terms but you make him know whos boss hun

Cla hope your enjoying the lovely weather and have some good news for us on your return 

where is everyone else 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammynashley

hey girlies :) and bumpies,


how is everyone feeling recently????


bea- i know how your feeling hun bubs moves so much feels like he does rolly polys and my whole stomach goes i feel like i wanna be sick, ass kicks the crap outta me all through the day and night. 

we've chosen the name Caleb but things could change when he's here it might not suit him atall but fo rthe moment that his name. 

i haven't started the nursery yet well it wont really be a nursery he's gunna be in my room, but atm i have a tropical fish tank in there i'm gunna be cleaning it out tomorrow and getting rid so my little man has more room, i am going out on sunday to babies are us to get his changer its lovely reduced from 119.99 to 59.99 until the 20th may so gunna go and pick it up yaay:)


lyns- where are you hun everyone is soooooooo quiet??? you always used to be on miss chatterbox. how are you and your little munchkin?


OMG GIRLIES tomorrow i'll be double digits woop woop :happydance:


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

Yay Sammy double digits not far behind you hot in ya tail x x x


----------



## bklove

Magik- today my appetite was so so, I'm just like out of it tired. Just had a piece of watermelon and I really don't feel for anything else, which I had more watermelon!

Sammy i'm feeling tired and whalish to:) Well more tired than anything, not sure whats up with the fatigue but its been really taking me out this week. Think i'm definitly going to bed early today.how are you handling the fatigue? 

babyd- my mojo is so low right now, I wish I had all that excitement going on, the hubby would be much happier with me:) And I dunno why no one has mentioned a midwife, again my mama is filling in, but maybe i'll ask about it at my next appointment. 

definitly feeling more baby parts against my tummy now. And feeling the weight more on my pelvis. I really can't wait for the baby to get here, what a long 40 weeks.


----------



## babydeabreu

hey everyone :)

havent been on here in a bit..been a bit poorly. not only feeling drained but just fed up with work and other tsuff. ill be ok tho just having one of them weeks. 

bea _ hope you and phil are doing ok...think most of us know the feel..pushign someone away for no reason. i think its just our bloody hormones. hope you guys are ok tho :) as for work..what you goin to do? we havent got that long left untill we leave..you going to hang it out like i am? i soooooooooooo desperatly want to leave and soo many times iv been tempted to just not come in ever again..but money it better while im working so im trying to hang it out :)

sammy hun... thats a lovely name to chose..did you both think of that name? how are you guys doing? is ash been treating you ok? hope you still having wink wink you know done the deed lol ?? :)

hey amanda long time hun..glad that things are well and that its no big deal bout losing ur sex drive..im the pregnant one and hubbies the one thats lost hes why iv become a monster driving him mad but hey things will be ok for you hun..long as theres other ways around him not moaning at you life is good wink wink lol :)

sarah how you been sweet? things all good for you? 

anyone know when claire is back? hope she is having a great time with hubby and that thing for her work out in the end...:) xxxx


iv got my midwife appointment in the morning...just the heartbeat and urine check but im looking forward to it. feels like ages since iv heard hes little beat so should all be well tomorrow :)

whens everyone elses? 

when s everyone putting up there next pic?


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> hey everyone :)
> 
> havent been on here in a bit..been a bit poorly. not only feeling drained but just fed up with work and other tsuff. ill be ok tho just having one of them weeks.
> 
> bea _ hope you and phil are doing ok...think most of us know the feel..pushign someone away for no reason. i think its just our bloody hormones. hope you guys are ok tho :) as for work..what you goin to do? we havent got that long left untill we leave..you going to hang it out like i am? i soooooooooooo desperatly want to leave and soo many times iv been tempted to just not come in ever again..but money it better while im working so im trying to hang it out :)


Hey where is everybody, 

Hey lynz im ok just plodding along, work wose just trying to stick it out, but will see how long i last doubt i will be coming back although i hate not doing anything, As for midwife i saw doctor at 22 weeks and midwife at 28 due to my blood type but i think it depends on what your surgery says. 

if just so round fat, swollen everything at the moment wanna get the spare room cleared out this weekend but depends if hubby will help so guess find out over the weekend 


God Ive had enough of work only 9 weeks till i start maternity and honestly cant wait 


Hows everyone else guess we are going to have to start a new thread soon 
xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

Hey, have been back in hospital, gallstones - can't do anything about them until after baby is here so have to put up with the excruciating pain til then! Apart from that I'm good hun, have just been really busy.

26 weeks today! I WANNA SEE MY TICKER!!!!
xxx


----------



## Magik204

Oh sarah i feel for you i cant imagine how you must feel, Were here if you need us 

Hey Lynz were double digits now xxxx


----------



## bklove

hey hey its the weekend! and i'm 26 weeks today, and tummy is a little bigger. I may try to take pics this weekend and actually post them!

sj-no fun, no natural remedies or anything to help you out?

sammy: my stretchies are dark, but so far its in select areas and I haven't gotten more. Cocoa butter didn't do much either. I heard good things about bio oil, but I guess not based on your experience. 

Magik- It is harder to clean at this stage. Hope the hubby really helps. 

Hows everyones appetite? I had some throw up action this week which really threw me off and now I can only handle small meals at a time...I think its more cause my tummy is running out of stretching room though.


----------



## Magik204

Oh bless ya Amanda, I've been sick to this week not good but never mind, I think Im a lucky onshore stretch marks as yet only on my boobs which I had before I became pregnate, Amanda prob be easier and cheaper for u to find over there as expensive over here but Im using burts bees body lotion must be working, and I used a cheap version of bio oil very early on x x x


----------



## babydeabreu

whoop whoop ladies..we have aall climed the 26weeks mark :)

how is everyone feeling? is baby growing looking bigger...:) amanda nice to know your feeling a little happier bout baby bump looking bigger...im looking forward to seeing your picture...we havent seen updates on pics in agesssss from anyone! 

pics pics pics yay :) ill post mine up in bit...i had a picture taken yesterday in my partners mates garden b4 we was going out so you can seeee the full size of how big baby looks haha

sammy hun sorry to hear bout these gallstones...how do you get them? how will the doctors be able to get rid? are there hurting you having them? does it effect baby in any wayz? hope your ok and that your not in any pain :) other than that are you been ok? mum ok? ash ok? baby been kicking ?


bea - i hope that your ok..did the midwife say anything is ok with you and baby? is your blood presure ok? what date are you leaving on maternity? im leaving the 13 of july and just like you i soooooooooooooooo cant wait...but not long hun..its going so quick befor you know it we will be talkigng bout how great is to be away from there :)


ok so heres me yesterday..i look massssive :haha:


https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0382-1.jpg

26 Weeks Pregnant

The expectant mother will have a noticeable bulge of the tummy and she may be experiencing Braxton Hicks contractions
Braxton Hicks contractions on a regular basis. These contractions are a normal occurrence at this stage and they resemble menstrual cramps
menstrual cramps. Generally, Braxton Hicks contractions are painless and they prepare the body for upcoming delivery and labor pains. The expectant mother might be distressed due to weight gain, slight rib pains, heartburns, cramps and muscle stretches. If you feel that the pain or discomfort is persistent or unusual, then consult the doctor immediately.



The expectant mother must keep a track of baby&#8217;s development by going for regular antenatal medical check ups. At this stage you might be due for anti tetanus and other vaccines, so consult the doctor regarding the same. Now is the time, when the mom to be can start planning baby&#8217;s nursery and baby care. This is the stage when the expectant mother must take adequate rest. Light exercises and yoga help in calming agitated nerves and aid relaxation. Indulging in light workouts will help the woman to alleviate certain pregnancy related problems. It will also help the pregnant woman in easy handling of labor during childbirth. The mother to be must take good care of herself for ensuring good development of the baby.


*Baby&#8217;s Development*



The baby&#8217;s development is going on at a steady rate during the 26 weeks pregnant stage. The baby&#8217;s approximate length is about 9 to 10 inches. This is the crown to rump length and it does not include the measurements of the legs. The baby will approximately weigh around 2 pounds at the 26 weeks pregnant stage. The baby&#8217;s eyelids were shut for the past month. During the 26th week of pregnancy, baby will start opening and blinking his eyes. The development of baby&#8217;s eyes is nearly completed by now. The eye color of all babies in mother&#8217;s womb is blue and will change later in life. Some babies are born with a darker shade of blue and others are born with a lighter blue shade. The baby will now start putting on fat layers till the time of birth. Presently the baby is still lean.



The baby during 26 weeks pregnant stage resembles a normal baby. The main fetal developments that take place now are that the baby develops good sense of touch and begins responding to touch. The baby&#8217;s heart has started pumping blood. The lungs start developing blood vessels. The baby starts making breathing movements. Simultaneously, you can see that the baby replaces the amniotic fluid
amniotic fluid per hour. Baby&#8217;s circulation system becomes totally functional. The umbilical cord grows and thickens as blood is strongly flowing through the body for nurturing the baby. The size of the placenta becomes equivalent to baby&#8217;s size. Finger nails
Finger nails and toe nails are growing steadily. The baby has short eyelids and eyebrows at this stage. If the baby is a boy, then the testicles will move down into the scrotum now. 


hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## Kaitybug

Hello again. I haven't been on in a while, had a hospital stay last week. My liver enzymes are rising steadily, and my doctor can't figure out the reason. They kept me for two nights to do lab work, and they ended up taking 23 vials of blood in a 12 hour period. AH! The baby is good, though, he is just under 2 lbs and they told me he is measuring one day ahead, yay! I hope things are okay for you ladies. I see a few of us are having some medical issues! I am feeling pretty good though, overall. I will be going to a GI specialist a few hours away from my home in the next week or so. Are some of us still working? I have 2 weeks left before summer break (I teach high school) and cannot wait!!


----------



## cla

hellllllloooo everybody. im back:happydance::happydance: i still cant join you yet the nasty witch got me on holiday:wacko::wacko:
hows everybody


----------



## Magik204

Hey Cla How was ya holiday, oh bla###d witch hope she keeps flying in a few weeks xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Kaitybug said:


> Hello again. I haven't been on in a while, had a hospital stay last week. My liver enzymes are rising steadily, and my doctor can't figure out the reason. They kept me for two nights to do lab work, and they ended up taking 23 vials of blood in a 12 hour period. AH! The baby is good, though, he is just under 2 lbs and they told me he is measuring one day ahead, yay! I hope things are okay for you ladies. I see a few of us are having some medical issues! I am feeling pretty good though, overall. I will be going to a GI specialist a few hours away from my home in the next week or so. Are some of us still working? I have 2 weeks left before summer break (I teach high school) and cannot wait!!

hey katie :)

nice to hear from you. sorry to hear bout your liver...did the docs tell you anything of why this is happening to you? glad that baby is doing well though just hope this problem for you clears up soon then you can continue to enjoy your pregnancy :)

teachin high school wow i bet thats a challenging job let alone whilst pregnant...are the kids been ok to you? i bet you cant wait to have a break away from teaching and relaxing more at home :)

have you got any pics of you and bump? be soo nice to see some of the ladies updates :) xx





> hellllllloooo everybody. im back i still cant join you yet the nasty witch got me on holiday
> hows everybody

yay claire bear welcoem back from your holiday sweet..how was the holiday even tho the witch did her job? how was you both? got any pics? we would love to see you three all together even one of you and hubby :) and dont you worrie you little self..you will be here :flower: xx


----------



## bklove

Magik- I love the 2 tickers, its a great comparison...look at our little eggplant:) I haven't tried burts bees but I know its expensive here to. I hope the stretchies just go away after birth. They look like I clawed myself in various spots:)

Babyd- Cute bump, especially with the bow belt, awww! What symptoms are you experiencing? I don't have any braxton hicks, definitly some stretching and my tummy I think is running out of space. I can't eat as much as I use to, I think there just isnt' room for it, so I do have to try to eat more smaller meals. 

Kaity- I'm glad you are doing well under the circumstances. :hug: to you and I hope they figure out whats going on. are you worried at all?

Add I just uploaded some pics just for you ladies, so here is one for you guys and i'm going to put another one in my journal. Happy bumps to you all!
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/DSC02682.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

hey amanda lovely pic hun so glad to finally see a pic of bump :)

yup im getting braxton kicks and punches and headbuts lol im getting everything..i can lay down a feel him moving around is so strange but yet so fantastic...when i dont feel him move i get worried haha so went he does something im like of good your ok :)

i know how you feel bout food...i cant seem to eat alot these days..my hubby eats mine for me if i dont eat it lol talk bout if its not baby its my partner eating my food lol 

are you starting to feel tired atall? weak? back hurting? im getting soooo tired at work i can bearly stay awake. i literally fall in and out of sleep at my desk..i must look like some drugie with my eyes rolling back and head rolling around..not a good look lol 


im a little excited today as weve got our new bed coming whoop whoop nice king size leather bed...petes taken the day off to put it all together :) then weekend we will finally have baby cot in the bedroom with us yay :)

anywayz enough of my talking haha hope you girls have a lovely day :) xx


----------



## cla

amanda i love the bump, it looks very cute:thumbup:
lynsey you look great too:flower:


----------



## babydeabreu

claire bear...picssssssssssssssssssssssssss pluuurrrrrleaaseeee? we wanna see what a great time u had why we here working :)

what did you do out there? did you have a nice time all together? xxx


----------



## Magik204

Hey Girlies how are we all today i will try and upload pictures in next day or 2, So when should we all make the move over to thrid tri xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Hey Girlies how are we all today i will try and upload pictures in next day or 2, So when should we all make the move over to thrid tri xxxxx

woohoooo cant wait to see them bea :) :happydance:xxx

im thinking very soon as we are all reaching 27 weeks soon :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

iv asked the admin if they could move this thread over to 3rd tri so keep us all together :) fingers crossed they can do it for us xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies,

sorry i haven't been on here for a little while i've just been sooooo tired and suffering with bad toothache :( so how is everyone and the growing bumps???


i had my last scan last week and his growth is how he should be and he's was wriggling around like mad. the woman was a total bitch tho i asked for some pictures which she huffed about then she gave them to me and you can't even tell whats what i'm really upset because you'd think she would of given me 1 decent picture. and on the up side my placenta has moved up he weighed 1lb 11oz.

can't believe we're on our way into third trimester ladies it seems only yesterday we had our bfps and now were near to giving birth omg it's so scary!! 


so has anyone had any emotional break downs over silly things ??? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

hellloooooo everybody:hugs: not long now till you are on the otherside:happydance::happydance::happydance:

lynsey i would put some pics up but ive had a new computer and it wont let me put pics on for some reason:growlmad::growlmad: and im not in the mood to read the manual:dohh:
we had a great time, its one of the best holidays we have had and we didnt argue for 2 weeks which is great for us lol. i had a few ups and downs you know what it is like when you have a drink:blush: but otherwise i felt great, but since i have been back i seem to be going down hill again. i should have gone to the hospital today but the cancelled it while i was on holiday so i have got to go next wednesday and iam shitting myself. i really dont think i can do it:nope:

enough about me how are the bumps:happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies hows is everyone today???

cla- sorry hear that your not feeling too great atm hun, glad you had a nice holiday tho.


i have my midwife today at 2.45pm i really don't wanna go she's a right cow. on the good side tho i have a private scan booked for the 7th of july. is anyone else thinking of going for a private scan?? 


so what's everyone up2 today???



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

hi sammy hows everything your end.
i hope your midwife appointment goes well, just think you havent got long left with her. then you will have the noisey health visitors lol.


----------



## sammynashley

hi cla-
my appointment went rubbish lol, they're sending me for a glucose tolerance test, which i really don't want go to. she also didn't have my health in pregnancy grant forms. she's bloody useless. oh and she's referring me to a osteopath because of all the back and hip pain that i'm getting. some days i can just about walk.


lyns- where are you hun??? your bump looks lovely i'm so jealous how are you hun? n hows baby??


sarah- OMG we're 27 weeks today!!!! only 2 boxes left to go on the ticker!!!


i should be moving over to third tri but scared to go on my own haha what a wimp, it seems really scary tho full of birth stories and people going into labour! :S everythings gone so quickly. where has the time gone???


have you ladies been baby shopping yet???



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

hey sammy im here hun dont worrie you cant get rid of me :) xx whoop whoop 27 weeks how exciting xx

what will the glucose tolerance test do for you? will that help towards your liver problem? whats going to happen from now on then hun? me and baby are fine..baby is getting so much bigger..im getting scared as hes growing so much im going to have a big baby(big baby means alot more pain) :( i just dont no what to expect and the closer its getting the more scared im getting what a wimp i know lol 



cla said:


> hellloooooo everybody:hugs: not long now till you are on the otherside:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> lynsey i would put some pics up but ive had a new computer and it wont let me put pics on for some reason:growlmad::growlmad: and im not in the mood to read the manual:dohh:
> we had a great time, its one of the best holidays we have had and we didnt argue for 2 weeks which is great for us lol. i had a few ups and downs you know what it is like when you have a drink:blush: but otherwise i felt great, but since i have been back i seem to be going down hill again. i should have gone to the hospital today but the cancelled it while i was on holiday so i have got to go next wednesday and iam shitting myself. i really dont think i can do it:nope:
> 
> enough about me how are the bumps:happydance:

claire bear hun..dont be sad...i know it must be so hard for you...keep being strong hun. what is the appointment for? results? i know its hard hun..soon as you get this out the way the easier you can start to grief and let go :) im soooo glad that you had a wicked holiday and that you and hubby didnt argue once..thats pucka and a very good sign indeed. its nice that you to are there for each other and enjoying each other again :) you can do this look how far you have come so far....we will be thining of you on wednesdays xxxxxxxxxx

soon as you figger out your new pc hun hurry up and out pics up we all dying to seeeeeeeeee :) xxx



bea - how you getting on? not long till we will be joining the girls on 27 weeks woohoo sammy 2 more boxes to go babe xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies! 27 weeks! 2 boxes left! Woohoo!

I've moved over to third but it's scary on my own so have come back to wait for you xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sarah woohoooooo 27 weeks :)

im trying to get this thread moved over..just waiting for them to get back to me..then we can all go over together :)

fingers crossed it gets moved :)


----------



## cla

hello everybody. what a lovely day it is :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

today is HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT wooooohooo im so boiling and its only going to get worse lol 

claire what you up too hun? x


----------



## babydeabreu

heres me today..little update on pics :) 

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0929.jpghttps://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0937.jpghttps://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0920.jpg 

any pics from anyone else? 27 weeks update???????????????? come on come on come on come on lol


----------



## babydeabreu

beaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa we are 27weeks today woohoooooo two more boxes to go hun :) sammy we have finally court up with you :)

how is everyone today?

i ask the admin to move this thread but they havent got back to me :( i think there ignoring me :( i just wwanted to keep us girl together..but there ignoring me :(


----------



## Magik204

Whoop whoop look at us fly lol, will try and get on laptop bit later and upload some pics x x. How is everyone feeling x x


----------



## babydeabreu

woo there she is lol how you feeling bea..you good hun? hows bump and hubby? hope they both have been looking after you :)

its sooooo hot i feel like going swimming but theres no pools round here except fishing ponds and i dont look like no fish so i want be going there haahaha lol :)

oh well bath it is for now..:shipw:will have to slide up and down the bath tub and protend its a slide in a pool lolol joke :haha::haha:

loooking forward to seeing your pics bea xx


----------



## cla

morning ladies what lovely weather we are having:happydance:
lynsey you look great the bump really suits you.
hows everybody else bumps doin.
i had a possitive on my opk yesterday:happydance::happydance:so hopefully we have done enough :spermy::sex::spermy: theres nothing else i can do.


----------



## Magik204

cla said:


> morning ladies what lovely weather we are having:happydance:
> lynsey you look great the bump really suits you.
> hows everybody else bumps doin.
> i had a possitive on my opk yesterday:happydance::happydance:so hopefully we have done enough :spermy::sex::spermy: theres nothing else i can do.

Yay Cla, Enjoying it is the Key thats what i found last time i was pregnant as soon as i stoped trying and enjoyed it i fell xxx 

Its way to Hot, My collegue had her baby last night after 4 hours in labour, hope ours is that quick. Im just so hot at the moment finding it hard to cope, everything is swollen and lovely mother nature has given me Piles aswell oh the Joys, 

We see the midwife this week for our 28 week appointment and injections for my blood so will ask her lots of questions 

I did try to upload my whale picture last night but the camera dies so will try and do it again later on for you all. Im hating myself at the moment :( 

So whats everyone else up to xx


----------



## cla

bea dont be silly i bet you look great:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> morning ladies what lovely weather we are having:happydance:
> lynsey you look great the bump really suits you.
> hows everybody else bumps doin.
> i had a possitive on my opk yesterday:happydance::happydance:so hopefully we have done enough :spermy::sex::spermy: theres nothing else i can do.

wohooooooooooooooooooo yay im praying for you hun....i really really hope all the :sex::sex: has done good :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

woohooo fingers crossed hun :hugs:




yesterday me and pete decided to go out to "babies r us" and buy all little dres stuff :) woohooo it was so nice to finally get some bits for him..kinda makes it more real.

we got hes "i love my bear" cot...all in one baby pram/car seat hes moses basket and the rocker to go with it...all for £422 we could just about put it all in the car hahaha soon as i got in i put the rocker together then places the moses basket on it started rocking it hahaha it has a little musical teddy toys attached to it...soo nice listening to it play :hugs: after months of listening to it id probably say different and rip it off lol 


yesterday was just toooooooooooooooo hot 4 me..petes cars got no air con it was like sitting in the middle of a flame just toooo hot. now today im at work with no aircon again but a super fan in my face ahhh lovely :)

so did everyone else have a good weekend? xxx:hugs: xxx



bea - bet you look lovely hun...keep trying for us..be so nice to see how your getting on :)

xx


----------



## cla

thanks lynsey i would love it if it worked this quick, but im not that lucky:dohh:
last month when i got a possitive we didnt bd before it or on the day so that was pointless. 
did you use opks everymonth????
you will have to put a pic on, of everything you have brought:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies how is everyone?? im out in the garden sunning myself :D


cla- keep bedding until your exhausted hun lol. fingers crossed you've caught it this month!!!


lyns- how cheeky you got the cot i was gunna be getting lol!!! i'm leaving it a little while until i get the cot ihave a lovely mahogany crib for little man. i think i've got everything. i love the mobile we bought the baby we got it from babies r us and it has a remote control so you can lay in bed and turn it on or off haha. 


bea- i'm sure you look fine hun, i know people saying it mght not make you feel better but i bet you look lovely and blooming.



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

sammy im glad you are ok and make the most of the sun they said it is going down hill tomorrow, nothing new there:dohh:
we have been :sex:everyday but my oh is feeling abit sore lol. im wearing his man bits out:blush::blush:


----------



## sammynashley

haha aww bless him hun, you'll be needing another holiday soon, what opk's are you using??? bet you can't wait to test i used to start testing around a week after like a madwoman lol. 

i don't mind if it cools down a little bit i feel like a whale on the sunbed lol it reached over 30c in my garden yesterday and its not far off that again today. i love the heat but it's getting a bit too much. 

have you been enjoying the sun ???


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

i got them off ebay it says the nhs uses them!. i have just done another and the line is really faint the last time i looked. i cant be bothered to go back upstairs:dohh:
i really dont know much about opks. now it is faint does that mean im not fertile anymore???? do i keep on testing???do we keep on :sex:????
well im not to sure when to test because of my cycles being 35days for the last to months, but i ov yesterday on cycle day 14 so does that mean im back to 28days:wacko::wacko:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey claire yes hun i used opks everyone month when i was trying..i used the clear blue brand from boots. found them very helpful and mentally reasuring each month. for 6 months straight i had a calender...had my af down start to finish if i was late or early..has coloured each squear in to know and to know my overlations dates start to finish..when we had sex..i was literally obsest with it. having a mc was the worst thing ever that happened to me...so me doing this on calender was very helpful to me and helped me understand my body alot more. then just as i said to myself i need to calm down ...3 days before i tested i was getting this bubble feeling like i had traped wind..thought nothing of it...4 days late on my period i tested and it was finally our dream come true. listen i know its hard for you and i know you feel mentally drained thinking it will never happen but it will hun and believe that it will :)

as for the sore manhood parts jeazz you must be on him like fat boy is on cake lol other than this you guys doing ok?? big hugs xxx



sammy - hahaha the cot is just to nice to not get....its sooo big though but the bear sttuff is just so adorable...the moses basket is sooo coool it rocks and plays little tunes :) its becoming more real now :)


soooooooooooooooo the sun is hot my feet have swollen up so bad that they look like elephants feet. seriously there massive and my ankles where have the gone? lol


so is anyone else feeling this??


----------



## sammynashley

aww hun i'm feeling exactly the same as you. i feel such a beached whale right now and my feet are swelling up like anything i have cankles too i feel anything but sexy, i'm comnstantly being a bitch to ashley saying i'm fat he thinks i'm ugly an he doesnt want me i'm so mean to him i text him constantly like you think i'm fat and un sexy you hateit that i'm pregnant now he ust ignores me until i've calmed down lol bless him i'm so mean to him atm lol. but he's been amazing tried comforting me anyway possible he felt baby kick the other day and ever time he comes to see me he puts his head on my belly and talks to him. 


but i do feel like a psycho telling ash i'm fat and disgusting i feel like jean slater off eastenders hahaha lol. then the next day i feelfine then the day after i'll be the jealous bitch from hell moaning about all the skinny women with there bellys n boobs hanging out while i'm wearing a tent lol 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## bklove

Babyd i'm not feeling jealous but I am fuzzing out and forgeting things. And i'm glad i'm not the only one thats hot, I feel like i'm roasting now! and so much cause its hot outside, but i'm using the oven and the extra heat has me dilarious! And babyd I was laughing of the image of you looking like a druggie konked out at your desk:) The tiredness hits me like that sometimes, but not regularly. And great bump pic, you look healthy and happy! 

sammy- sorry about all the body aches and pains, it definitly sounds unpleasant. Do they think you have gestational diabetes? Is that why you are going for that test?...well just a few more months to go :hugs: so hold on!

SJ- thats funny you came right back to us! I guess if anything we can just start a new thread in the 3rd tri section?? And when does the 3rd tri start?

Well i'm doing ok, just hot hot hot and not really liking having to go to work, its getting harder to get there! I got a chance to work on my registry this weekend, oh my word that was alot of work. Definitly easier online and taking your time to do it. I plan to put EVERYTHING on there:) Babies r us is good about giving you a list of things you should have and the amount. Hopefully we'll get enough supporters to get our baby started right! Don't know if I told you guys but we picked a date for the shower to, we are coplanning it with family and friends, and its going to be July 10th, i'm really excited. Its a barbeque theme because the hubby is a grilling man, so we are calling it a ShowerQue:)


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> Babyd i'm not feeling jealous but I am fuzzing out and forgeting things. And i'm glad i'm not the only one thats hot, I feel like i'm roasting now! and so much cause its hot outside, but i'm using the oven and the extra heat has me dilarious! And babyd I was laughing of the image of you looking like a druggie konked out at your desk:) The tiredness hits me like that sometimes, but not regularly. And great bump pic, you look healthy and happy!
> 
> sammy- sorry about all the body aches and pains, it definitly sounds unpleasant. Do they think you have gestational diabetes? Is that why you are going for that test?...well just a few more months to go :hugs: so hold on!
> 
> SJ- thats funny you came right back to us! I guess if anything we can just start a new thread in the 3rd tri section?? And when does the 3rd tri start?
> 
> Well i'm doing ok, just hot hot hot and not really liking having to go to work, its getting harder to get there! I got a chance to work on my registry this weekend, oh my word that was alot of work. Definitly easier online and taking your time to do it. I plan to put EVERYTHING on there:) Babies r us is good about giving you a list of things you should have and the amount. Hopefully we'll get enough supporters to get our baby started right! Don't know if I told you guys but we picked a date for the shower to, we are coplanning it with family and friends, and its going to be July 10th, i'm really excited. Its a barbeque theme because the hubby is a grilling man, so we are calling it a ShowerQue:)

HAHAHA thats how i feel sometimes amanda i get sooo tired i literally look drunk lol

your babyshower (showque) sounds so great....we dont have a garden so couldnt even have a bbq unless we hung out the window like monkeys eating lolol


JUST SOO YOU KNOW GIRLS THE LOVELY ADMIN HAVE MOVED US OVER TO THIRD TRI NOW SOOOO WOOHOOOOOOO WE ARE FINALLY HERE THE LAST MOVE TILL BABY IS HERE FOR US :)


thanks again wobbles your a star :) xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sammy - are you and ash back together now? hope you guys are alot better and sorting things out :) at the end of the day your going to feel unattracted around him..not only are your pregnant hormonal feeling fat etc..but he did cheat on you hun so your going to feel very insecure around him..i hope he has been treating you well and llike your the best thing since slice bread :) your a great girl and look gorgeous so i hope he has been good to you :) xxxxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody today


----------



## cla

well i have found out how to do the pictures again, the computer is being nice to me lol.
this is the love of my life
 



Attached Files:







SNV30599.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> well i have found out how to do the pictures again, the computer is being nice to me lol.
> this is the love of my life

hey claire im good thanks hun :)

nice to see you found out how to work your new pc...loving the picture of the most important man in your life lovely picture i wish i was there :)

wheres you? we wana see yoooooooooooooooooou lol xxx


----------



## cla

im with him


----------



## cla

im not a picture person, i hate having them taken :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## babydeabreu

awwww no problem then hun...xxx


----------



## cla

to tell the truth i have just looked at my camera and there are only a few of me and they arnt that nice :dohh:i will have a look to see if there are any decent ones:nope:


----------



## babydeabreu

ahhh i bet there are lovely ones of you...but if you feel uncomfortable sweet no worries..just be nice to finally see you after 8 months lol :) xx


----------



## cla

heres another one. its a bit closer:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30097.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydeabreu

claire is that you? jeazzzzzz hunnie your gorgeous bout theres no nice pictures of you. your so pretty no wonder why you too are :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: every night if i was him id be too lol you silly billy thats a lovely pic of the both of you xxx


----------



## cla

lynsey you know what to say :blush::blush::blush::blush:
well my opks are a big fat negative today, so iam 2dpo today:happydance:
how are you today, do you feel a bit better now it as cooled down


----------



## babydeabreu

yay fingers crossed keep on it we will get to the ball on time hunnie :)

im feeling sooooooooooooooo much more coolier and my feet havent swollen up like they did yesterday thanks good :)

what you up 2 today? xx


----------



## cla

put your feet up and relax. its going to be cooler over the next couple of days so you should be ok.
whens your next midwife appointment?

ive just put some of rians old clothes on ebay and im just thinking about tomorrow:cry::cry: its going to be another crap day.


----------



## sammynashley

hey lyns na me and ash aren't bacl together yet there's still sooooo much trust to build still, he came and saw me last night and was so sweet playing with baby andtalking to him its kinda strange but i feel more attracted to him when he's like it but still no sexy time for me lol i really wanna but i can't because we're not in a relationship i know it sounds weird but i don't wanna be just a booty call.

cla- omg you look amazing how can you say that they aren't nice pictures!! they're lovely! :)


bklove- the midwife is sending me for it because i'm aperently obese!!! even tho i've only gone up from a size 14 to a size 16 but thats because i wanna wear baggy clothes. she hasn't weighed me atall through my pregnancy and i think she's really rude everyone i've spoken to about it couldn't believe it. i felt that bad after my appointment i didn't want to eat atall ash even came round to make sure i had something. 

but i have decided that i'm not going to have the glucose tolerence test because i test my blood every 2weeks at home and they test my wee at the midwife. her only reason for sending me for it is because i'm apperently obese!!! what a bitchy midwife!!!


hope all you girlies are ok xxxx




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sammynashley

hello ladies :)!!!


how is everyone feeling today??? i'm in such a good mood today i have a day off work woop woop. i sorted out my maternity leave yesterday can't wait its not long now. kinda scary really. 

i wanna ask your opinion please ladies :) what do you guys think of the name Ashton??? 
me and ash have gone off Caleb. so what do you guys think???


whats everyone upto today???


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

claire hun - thinking of you hun..hopw today goes well for you at the hospital :) let us know how you get on pretty lady :) xxxxx my next midwife appointment is the 3rd of june...i will be 28+5 weeks then :) time is flying by..

sam - i think ashton is nice..whats ash's last name? so he will be called ashton.........?


last night was such a mental night..i got home from work thinking that pete would have put the wardrobes up and babys cot together but.....the wardobes are soo big that it was a totaly nightmare for petey..he was so stressed bless him. so when i got home i helped him to put them together..there soo massive to do it by urself. twice the wood feel on hes head cutting him..i just wanted him to leave it but he wanted to get it out the way...after 10.30 we finally finished..they look lovely but my lord what a pain in the arse they was. two masssssive mirrors and oh yes we had some fun infront of the mirrors after hahahaha not tmi for you guys hehe :) 

hoping to put baby cot together today after work :) 

sammy whens your maternity start? mines the 13th july :) xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey hun, glad your getting bits together for your room tmi about the mirrors tho lol, i remeber when me and ash put furniture together omg it was terrible we had this big hefty wardrobe we left it half assembled while we went to get dinner and the whole thing collapsed!! it was a nightmare!

ash's last name is lewis so baby will hopefully be called ashton lewis. :)

my maternity leave starts on the 10th july :D yaaaaaay it was meant to be the 31st of uly but i get so stressed at work i asked them to bring it forward. and i have a lovely week off next week :) 


i was thinking about putting my crib together but not sure if its too early?? have you thought about your hospital bag yet???


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

ahh ashton lewis sounds lovely sam...got a nice slow to it :)

sorry if the mirrors was tmi was just a funny moment i wanted to share with you guys lolol :)

my actually maternity date starts on the 27th of july but im using up the rest of my holidays so my maternity will start after which isnt bad because the long i hold out the longer my maternity will last...but im soooo tempted to bring it closer like the end of june because im getting so tired and finding it so hard to work everyday 8-5 it killing me then i get home cook becuase pete dont get home till 8 at night...then pete has a bath sort hes stuff out dont get to sleep till bout 12 then wake up a 7 the next day..just soooooooooooooooooooooooo drained. but my boss is so long i cant be arsed with all the hassel with him moaning at me cos then i have to move my holiday forward then he will moan its short notice..just long lol so i will just keep falling asleep at my desk ha :)

i think we will put the cot together as it doesnt matter as we havent got the mattrest to go in it so it want ge dusty sitting there :) nope no hospital bag yet..when im bout 35 weeks ill get that sorted :)

hosptital bag is just the last thing gettin it now for me would be like right im ready to go lol

you got urs done? xx


----------



## sammynashley

awww thanks hun:)


i've done the same as you with my maternity leave i don't officially go on maternity leave until the 16th of august its all holiday until then :) i have until may off next year woop woop :)

least you didn't go into too much detail with the mirrors lol i've been deprived of sex :( it's all i want atm and all he wants but i keep putting my foot down lol. i don't think it'll be long before i jump him tho haha :blush: 


i haven't done mine yet i made a list and put it to one side so when me and ash go baby shopping i can get some bits. i keep getting nagged tho because 2 people i know have had their babies early so people have been nagging me incase things happen early but i haven't got any motivation to do it it can wait until the day before i think lol.

do you think things are going so quickly??


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies - good on you Lynz about your fun in front of the mirror...I have a grotty cold so all I'm getting at the moment is very vivid dreams!

Sammy - Ashton is a gorgeous name, go for it.

Bea - hope you're having a bit better luck at your work place

How quickly is all this going? it's madness i swear....28 weeks tomorrow! I finish work on 30th June, 5 weeks today - sounds early but am using a full years holiday allowance plus 2 days carried over from last eyar plus two days I've banked for working over - actual mat leave starts 16th August! I cannot wait!!!!

xx


----------



## sammynashley

awww thanks sarah :)


i can't believe we're 28weeks tomorrow its madness!! i remeber when we were in first tri now we're in third tri!! :) before we all know it we'll be poting our birth stories and pics of our little ones. 


is some of your maternity leave unpaid hun?? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

i can imagen sam you must be gaggin for it hun hehe but very proud of you for not jumpin in bed yet..means your serious bout the way he hurt you and that he needs to show you well done sweet :)

yeah its a possibility baby may come early but then in that case we would have got everything by now lol i personally want do mine untill im 35 weeks if im early im early iv got some bits for just incase but no wear near bag sorted lol



sarah haha bout the vivid dreams...i do love a perv dream now that im pregnant i get them too...i love waking up horny jumping on pete lol not sure if he minds as much tho as im sure its quite annoying lol 

sarah your going on maternity leave on my birthday woohooo... thats the date im going to ask to move my maternity forward to as iv got holiday booked off for that day :)

it is indeed going very quick...scary quick..the more i get sorted the quicker the time goes then the sooner the maternity date gets closer then before you know it baby will be here..its going scary quick.. :)


----------



## sjminimac

I'll get paid holiday pay 30th June - 15th August, then 6 weeks full pay from 16th August, then from approx start october for 33 weeks I'll get SMP, then if I want the last 3 months of mat leave it'll be unpaid. I'm worried about it a little bit, but am applying for a maternity break on my mortgage next month for 6 months, if that goes through okay we'll be fine, if not we'll struggle.

What about you?

xx


----------



## sammynashley

lyns- believe me hun i really wanna but i haven't wanted to just give in because i don't wanna give him a easy ride. but recently omg i'm looking at men like pieces of meat hahaha.

sarah- i get paid holiday pay from the 10th of july until the 15th of august the i get paid smp from the 16th of august until may next year. i'd love to take a year off work but i really can't afford to do it :(


i can't wait until the 7th of july i have my private scan woooooooop :happydance: the last time i'll see my little man until he's born :)


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlies, 

How are we all? 

Oh my god what a week, Im SOOOOOO Stressed, Had midwife today for what's classed as my 28 week appointment because of my blood type. General poke and prod bump is measuring the right length for the time which is good, took little while to find heart beat but she found her. I have to go back on Friday to have my blood pressure re checked as its quite high and because of reduced movements and my hands and feet swelling up so much i cant bend them she is a little worried. 

Oh my god dont even get me started on work sarah, i really dont know what to do. I have taken a car off the road because me and hubby both work in norwich so there was no point in having 2 cars running together plus its saving us near on £70 a week. But my boss has now changed his mind again. I moved up here because the office i worked in was closing down. on moving up here they decided they were going to keep the office down there open but the staff were to work evenings. a week later i find out 2 of the full time staff as still working full time hours and that the office wasnt going to close atall by this point we are only using one car to try and save for little princess. 

Well over the last couple of weeks there has been talks that this office was moving to a smaller office because we dont need the space for the amount of staff that we have which is understandable. This week it has now been mentioned that we are all to work form home and this office will be closing instead because of the landlord changing and wanting us to sign another lease with different terms ( how true this is i dont know) I have the problem that i cant work from home as i am telesales/admin based and i have no internet or phone connection at home so that i can do, I could put my car back on the road and be as skint as i was before and really struggle with money and that, or be made redundant. 

I really dont know what to do my midwife said to take things easy for a few days to get my blood pressure down but how can i do that with all this going on 

ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

***deep breath *** 

so what are all you girlies up to 

Sammy - glad to see you and ash are getting along great, i cant imagine how you feel with the sex thing im so off it at the moment its unbelievable 

Cla -- I hope everything has gone ok today for you all are thoughts and prayers are with you as well as all the fairy dust a spermy wishes xxxx

Sarah -- how you doing now hun??

Lyns -- I havent even started looking at furniture and that yet but sounds like you had a right time trying to get things together. I think i need to hold fire at the moment


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaazzz bea fancy a cuddle hun ?:hugs::hugs::hugs: sounds like you going through a right stressful time right now...no wonder why your blood preasure is sky high....there not point in saying take it easy because by the sound of it your trying the best you can..i just hope it all works out in the end for you sweet i really do...hows baby been other than all these stresses#? been feeling him kick? are you getting bigger? i really hope work sorts it self out..we havent got long to go now so i hope from now and till then it gets betetr for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower: xx

iv changed my date for my maternity i now go on holiday on the 30th of june (my birthday) woohoo not bout working on your birthday haha then my maternity kicks in on the 18 of july...so that isnt to bad i think :dohh: :shrug:

i get 90% of my pay for 6 weeks then 33 weeks of SMP pay..then after that i dont actually know...do you claim benifits? iv never been here so i dont actually know lol 

all im looking forward to is sorting the house out..sorting my driving test out and and getting used to the abby coming...relaxin away from work and just generally getting used to my likfe changing for ever..its a scary unknown feeling and im trying to sort things out before the little one gets here...hense the reason for bring my maternity date forward.....xxxx


sammy your doing the right thing and im very proud of you cos i know what its like when you want sex lol it will happen when you feel right to be that way towards ash..its nice that you guys are building trust friendship and love again :)



claire - how did it go today? hope your ok sweet xxx

sarah - hope your mortgage break thing workks out..that must be very scary for you hun xx


----------



## cla

sorry i didnt come on yesterday keith had the day off so we went shopping:happydance:
well yesterday went alot better the i thought, my doctor was lovely.he said that my bloods were fine and the postmortom results showed nothing wrong with the baby. he said it was one of those things, i told him about having pains a week before it happened and he said that is was most prob telling me that the pregnancy wasnt going any further:cry:
the next time i get pregnant (hopefully soon) they will keep an eye on me from 8 weeks or earlyer so i will have to have an early scan and one at 16weeks. 
i asked him why i spot a week before my af and he said it was good that it does that, it means my body is ov:happydance:
i said to keith that it was all up to him and the doctor said no pressure then lol.
i was out side the chapel and i said to keith do you wont to go in and he said yes but then i just felt my eyes filling up, i couldnt do it may be it was a bit much for one day. hopefully i will go soon.
i said to keith that it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be and he said that he was shitting himself incase he said what sex it was, but he said he wanted to know. i dont think i could deal with it at the momment maybe when iam pregnant again i will ask.
sorry its sooooooooooooo long. hows everybody else today:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

ahhh claire that made me cry abit...im so glad that everything went ok and that the doctor said that everything is fine. i bet you feel so much better now? glad the doctor was lovely towards you..that always helps... i think going to the chaple and finding out the sex will be alot easier when you get pregnant again as i think it would be so much for you right now...but hey i maybe wrong you are alot stronger than you think sweet :)

i bet it was very nice to spend the day with keith tho? nice to see you guys are close and supporting each other think thats wicked xx :) xxx

really happy for you that your body is back to normal then...so hopfully soon you will have your wish again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bklove

Hey chicas! So when are we officially moving over to third tri? I"m always holding up the rear and I don't want to miss the bus!:) Anyshoes, its still HOT over here and that is making it rough for me, tiredness is kicking in hard and my feet are starting to hurt, and i'm not even outside that much! I think i'm going to start soaking my feet and definitly trying to stay hydrated. You ladies are getting off early for leave, i'm working till I can't go anymore! Which might be sooner than I think:)

Magik- Breathe! Wherever you can find time to relax even for a few minutes, do it. Your health is important, the rest will work itself out. 

Babyd- All work and no play makes johnny a dull boy! Glad you guys enjoyed the mirrors:) 

Cla- Thanks for posting the pic, it was a nice one of you, so I don't know what you were yapping about! I'm also glad you had some sort of closure with the doctor and that you can continue ttc and next time they'll monitor you a bit more. Hope you don't have to wait to long for that bfp:hugs:

Sammy- I like ashton, reminds me of ashton cucher(?) the actor, I was just thinking how cute he is last night. And even though the midwife has some balls, I think its a great safety measure to just take the test and make things are going as it should. 

SJ- you are really off early for leave, I'm jealous! And Congrats on 28weeks! 

Congrats to all those at 28 weeks, i'm super excited to hit this milestone- but I have to wait till tomorrow! Have a good one ladies, i'm late for work, so gotta run!


----------



## cla

thankyou lynsey and bklove:hugs:
yes it was nice spending the day with him until we went into primark:growlmad:he hates the place. he walks around saying that people are tramps buying clothes from there :growlmad: the thing is i get stuff from there the bloody idiot otherwise after his strop he was fine:hugs:
bklove its early fo you to be on today:hugs:

bea i hope you are feeling better, i had high blood pressure when i was about 32weeks with rian and i had preclampsia. are they going to keep checking it????

sammy and sarah hope you are ok???


----------



## sjminimac

Hey pretty ladies, How are you all? 28 weeks today! Yay! And it's almost the weekend!


BKLove - long time no speak! Glad to hear you're well, other than the weather (as I type I have a desk fan blowing full power even though it's raining outside so am feeling your pain!)

Claire -you're a lovely brave woman, and never mind the niggles about primarni clothes - all hubby/wife/boyf/girlf have the same conversation all around the country every weekend I'm sure!

Bea- you're bosses are clearly nobheads, don't let the stress levels affect bubs - get a punching bag and clip a piccy of the most annoying boss on to it!

Sammy - 28 weeks!! Yay!!!

Lynz - I'll get a bump pic up eher soon for ya hun.

:) xxx


----------



## Magik204

Cla glad everything went ok today was thinking of you, 

Still no news down here, yer got to go and have it tested again 2morrow but it was 130/100 which i dunno what the number mean but its normally 120/70 or 80, Yer i think there keeping a check as my feet and hands have swollen up sp much i can hardly bend them and keep getting headaches and flashing light but guess i will see what they say 2morrow xxx


----------



## cla

:hugs:bea all i can say is take it easy hun:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

bea hun what causes swollen Ankles/feet? im getting them alot at the moment not a nice feeling :(


amanda - The thread has been moved to third tri hun have a look at the top heehe :happydance:

sammy/sarah congrats on 28 weeks hunnies :) woohoo me and bea are on your tail as usual :) 


sarah ......pic for us yes please gimmy gimmy gimmy i wana see you bump baby :) xx

wheres everyone elses pics? pics pics pics pics lol


----------



## cla

Lynsey it might be the heat or you are on your feet to much. Or it can be a sign of preclampcia, I didn't swell up much only. On my face and hands


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks claire bear :) ill ask the midwife next week :)

you been ok today sweet?


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok:hugs:
lynsey i only found out i had pre-clampsia when i was in a car accident:dohh: my blood pressure was high and my uric acid at 32 weeks was of a full term pregnancy. they said rian was small so i had to go to the hospital once a week to listen to his heart beat, then they admited me at 34/35 weeks. i had to have blood tests everyday:growlmad:i was black and blue.
i had to have a scan which looks at the babys heart and organs, they found rian wasnt moving so i was induced the next day. when i had him there was nothing wrong with him, he weighed 4pound 8oz. you could fit his bum in your palm of your hand.
and it used to take me an hour to feed him 2oz and to wind him but it was all worth it:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz hun..was it a bad accident? was you ok? 

35 weeks gone jeaz bet that was scary for you...loving the bit boout fitting hes bum in your hand thats so sweet..glad that everything turned out ok wih rian tho..i would have been soo over protective of him and worriing out my mind :)



im going to bournemouth tonight so i want be on line for a couple of days..dont want you girls thinking somethings wrong or iv gone missing :)

hope you all have a nice bank holiday weekend..i maybe back tomorrow or the day after i dont actually know..petes just driving me up there to do something before baby is here haha who knows whats going to happen..just going with the flow end up staying on the beach at this rate lol 

see you soon ladies xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh and pics???????????????? everyone is almost 28 weeks and we havent had no poics :(

hope to see lots of bumps when i get back other wize ill come find you and take one myself lol xx


----------



## cla

hows everybody.
lynsey did you have a nice weekend:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey claire bear..i had a great weekend thanks sweet :)

pete decided to drive us to paris for the day instead..we left here at 11pm friday got to france for 3 am saturday slept in the car for 3 hours then drove to paris...then drove back got home 1am sunday morning lol we spent the whole time driving around..it was sucha great experience but pete bless him was tired from driving so much hehe :)

here some pics of our day trip 

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Day%20trip%20to%20Paris/DSC_00281.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Day%20trip%20to%20Paris/DSC_008612.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Day%20trip%20to%20Paris/DSC_0094.jpg

pete bought me the biggest bear ever in paris lol 
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Day%20trip%20to%20Paris/29052010931-11.jpg

haha wicked init :)

did everyone else have a good weekend xx


----------



## cla

When I saw the pics I thought that ain't engand lol.
Bloody hell you done some miles then, we went to Paris about 7 years ago. 
Did you have a good time then, it's nice to get away


----------



## Magik204

Oh bless him what a sweetie x x


----------



## babydeabreu

we had a great time claire..pete drove for sooooo long once we got home bk in uk we literally went straight to bed like zombies lol really ramdom trip from no where..i think he just wanted to do something before baby was here..an as a thank you for looking after him so much :) 

think that be the last holiday/trip for us now in a very long time lol 

has everyone got everything now? is everyone getting back pains? period like belly pains? feeling big kicks? 

everyone is very quite on here lately hope everyone is ok......bea? sam? sarah? amanda? ellooooooooooooooooooo are you out there lol i think its just me and you claire :) haha xx


----------



## cla

im still here:hugs:
im a bit pissed off the bloke over the road as just come over and asked if i will take his 15 year old step daughter to the hospital to have a scan and she will find out the sex. this is her third scan and she doesnt know why she is going.:dohh:
i was like how can you ask me to do that:growlmad:ive lost a baby and you want me to go there:growlmad::growlmad:
sorry thats my ramble for today:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## babydeabreu

say no hun..thats not right and really disrespectfull :( 

stupid arsehole...tipical man dont have a clue and dont think. 

hope your ok xxx


----------



## bklove

Hey hey hey! No back pains, thank goodness! but tired and the tummy is EXPANDING! feels weird as i'm sitting here because my boob is like over my belly and I have that crevice that you can loose things in :), and I have to sit up straight to not feel like i'm crushing myself:) lol, random, I know. 

B- love the paris pics, what a nice random trip. I'd love to do that right about now. I feel like I need to get away. So what are you experiencing these days?

Cla- :hugs: people can be insensitive.

ps: 3rd Tri!!!!!! Glad we can continue our journey together here.


----------



## sammynashley

hello lovely ladies and bumps :)


I am here!!!:) i've just been so busy the last few days, i ended up in hospital last thursday but everythings ok :)


lyns- your pics look lovely hun, glad you had a good time. and yeah i've been getting all the back pain, the braxton hicks and the strong kicks he makes my whole belly move with them sometimes lol. i had a lovely bank holiday with ash, we didnt do much just layzed around watching tv and eating kfc lol fatty's or what!! also we DTD :blush: it was brilliant but half way through got the giggles because where we were trying to get comfortable it was a bit like we were moving the furniture lol we nearly gave up lol. how have you been hun?? how's the bump???


cla- hope your ok hun, he was a idiot for asking that, i can't believe people can be that cruel what a nob, :hugs:


bea- saw your thread you posted earlier hun hope your ok and your legs better.


sarah- we're 29 weeks tomorrow!! yaaaaaay!! not long now hope you ok hun



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

sammy i hope everything is ok hun:hugs: is your little man playing up.
im alright keiths cousin had her baby this morning ethan weighed 6lb 3oz, she had to have c section because of his heart beat. she is a big girl so she as had a lot of trouble with this one. with her other two she had no trouble at all. 
i have been testing for the last 5 days and i have big fat negs. i should know better because it is way to early but i just need to wee on somthing:dohh:
if i ov on the 23rd iam due my af sunday or monday, i have had a lot of twinges last night in the ov area and a couple this morning . i hope that is good:happydance
how is everybody else:happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

hiya claire,

yeah he was being a little bugger i was having really strong braxton hicks an had so much pressure on my pubic bone i could barely walk, so thought i was going into labour. so went in and got monitered. they put all thestraps on my belly and as soon as they went on he started moving i felt like a complete idiot but the consultant was lovely, the baby was so low down i had the monitor right down just ubove my knicker line! they aren't sure what the pressure is but i still have it now and can barely do anything it feels like my pubic bone will snap if one tiny bit of pressure went on it, but they gave me co-codamol really low dosage tho.


hun your only 9dpo!! stop stressing yourself out you'll drive yourself nuts. i understand what you mean by needing to pee on something tho. twinges sound good hun, were they like crampy twinges?? maybe it's implantation!!! oooh i'm excited for you :) 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

sammy they only get worse as they get older, and you little man isnt here yet lol. have they got to keep an eye on you??
they arnt af cramps, they are twinges if that makes sense:dohh:
its just having i had a possitive opk on the 23rd the test line was way darker then the control line, i kept on using opks untill i got a neg which was the next day. i used a different brand 4 days later and that was neally pos so i used the brand i got a poss and it was neg:dohh: iam that confussed do i go by the 23rd or the one 4 days later:dohh::dohh:
this is bloody hard work:wacko::wacko:


----------



## sammynashley

i would say go by the one you got the first positive on hun, if you got a line stronger than the control line then i'd say that was when you ovulated, ovulation tests can be quite annoying i found a ovulation testa couple of weeks back so did it just to see what would happen and it came back positive lol. 

have you had any other signs hun?? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

where should i start:dohh:
feel like shit
feel like my belly is huge
twinges in both sides
ive just checked my cerrvix for cm:blush: it as gone up this afternoon and i have got creamy lotion type cm.
my back as been playing up more :dohh::dohh:
i bet they been nothing:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sammynashley

oooh hun, have you felt like that before when you've caught eggy?? i remember when i first fell pregnant my cm was lotiony i seemed to get loads too for a little while fingers crossed for you hun and think lots of PMA!!! 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

with rian i cant remember:dohh:it seems hundreds of years ago lol
with the last baby i was spotting from about cycle 13/14 until af should have came then it stopped:dohh::dohh:so i thought i was out. 
im still getting twinges at the moment.
everybody send me you dust i want it lol:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sammynashley

the twinges could be implantation hun and i hope it is. have loads of dust hun :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

i hope it is:happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

there you go claire..i hope to god its good news for you :)

you girls have been chatting alot today eh...suprised theres room in here for everyone else lol 

how you all been today :)

sammy im glad that you and ash are finally getting closer dtd?? :happydance: bet that felt great kinda like your first time heheh :hugs: happy for you sweet really am..hope you guys continue to grow stronger :)

claire you little sweety keep doing what your doing im sure it will happen now :) alot sooner than you think woohoooo :happydance:

xx

amanda yup we are all in 3rd thr together :) xx


----------



## sammynashley

morning gorgeous ladies,


how are we all feeling today ??? the weather is lovely and i'm not at work this week woop woop :) 

sarah were 29weeks!!!!!!!!! :D only 11 weeks to go :D


cla- how you feeling hun?? are you still getting twinges?? any more symptoms??


lyns- how are you and bump hun?? me and ash are getting stronger i still have my days where i bitch at him like mad but we're getting there. how are you and pete??


bea- hope your ok hun x



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:
sammy iam soooooooooooooooooooooooo happy you are working things out with ash, you know what men are like:hugs:
lynsey i never thought the page was ever going to end, i really hope it works:thumbup:

well i feel crap today, this ttc is really starting to get to me. im still getting slight pains in the ov area and when i walk i seem to be getting a stitch in my right side. i bet im reading to much into all of this, i think its because i want this so much. 
i even had a dream last night about having possitive tests and i was really happy:dohh:


----------



## sammynashley

awww hun my fingers are crossed for you i really want this for you too :) i remember before i got my bfp i had dreams about getting a positive test!!! ooooh hun i'm excited for you. sorry i'll stop rambling on :blush: hope your ok tho hun xx



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

i dont know how i feel, i feel that down in the dumps. keith keeps on saying positive things but i think the worst:cry:
i keep thinking it took me 5 months last time now this is our second month it just seems to be taking forever
everybody is happy here and im putting a dampner on everything:cry::cry:


----------



## sammynashley

hun your not putting a dampner on things atall, and we're not always happy all the time we have our up and downs too, were here to support you aswell :) things will happen but keith is right if you keep positive it will happen. if your stressing out your not yourself any favours.

i know how you feel when you say its taking ages i felt like that after my m/c last year. but the way i tried to look at it was your body's waiting for the best/healthiest egg to come along to give you the best start. that gave me a bit more uplift when i thought that. 

hun it will happen for you an keith i know it, just stay positive :hugs: :hugs:



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

Hi girlies sorry not been about much I have some good and badnews for u the bad news is I won't be joining u in august :( our little lady was.very distressed ad the found out I have pre eclampsia which has affected my kidney function. They found baby was very far behind on development and that she wasn't getting enough blood so she was delived st 6.40 thisorning 12 weeks early she weigh 2lb I will keep u all updated when I actually get to see her x x x


----------



## cla

oh bea she will be ok she is a fighter. there is so much they can do our days she will be fine. you have got to be strong for your little girl she needs you. i know it will be hard im sending you all my love and strength:hugs:


----------



## Magik204

She is fighter hun already off the ventilation so that's goodnews poor little might needs a name x x


----------



## sjminimac

Oh my god Bea, I don't even know what to say! Big hugs, you're all in my thoughts, stay strong for your little one. Keep us updated my love xxxx


----------



## cla

Well that's good news that she is off that then hun . Iam still in complete shock I really don't know what to say .


----------



## sammynashley

hi bea hope everything is ok hun, i'm sure your little girl is a fighter, my friend had her little girl at 25weeks she's now 3/4 weeks old and doing well off the ventilator. i hope you and your hubby are ok too hun, wishing you all the best :hugs: 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## bklove

Sammy- Glad you are doing ok, maybe the baby moved to a new position and put on some weight so is causing discomfort? How is it feeling now? Does anything help? 

Cla- I have my toes crossed for you! and I think babyb covered you with all the necessary dust:) 

Magik- My goodness. May Gods grace be with you and that little one. Whats the name by the way? I'm routing for a great miracle.

And i'm good, just hot hot hot:) Which ofcourse means tired tired tired. I've sworn to go to bed by 9:30 tonight to get some rest. I've been staying up late the past few nights, and that is no good.


----------



## cla

bea i hope she is ok hun.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Hi guys, little girly is doing fantastic, although doctors are worried about me will keep u updates soon hard to do In a hurry on phone guys x x


----------



## cla

thats great news hun, they are somtimes better out then in :happydance:
look after yourself:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
have you thought of any names for your little girl mommy


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Hi girlies sorry not been about much I have some good and badnews for u the bad news is I won't be joining u in august :( our little lady was.very distressed ad the found out I have pre eclampsia which has affected my kidney function. They found baby was very far behind on development and that she wasn't getting enough blood so she was delived st 6.40 thisorning 12 weeks early she weigh 2lb I will keep u all updated when I actually get to see her x x x

bea hunnie wow that was a shock to read but .................. congratulations as longas she in fine and healthy no need to worrie shes not here on right time :) ill be praying for you hoping that she gets stronger and stronger each day that comes....:flower: hope you and hubby are ok and looking forward to seeing her :) please let us know how you get on hun..you most be scared as hell but im glad that shes in this world growing stronger by the day :)

lots of love sendin your way xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

> morning everybody
> sammy iam soooooooooooooooooooooooo happy you are working things out with ash, you know what men are like
> lynsey i never thought the page was ever going to end, i really hope it works
> 
> well i feel crap today, this ttc is really starting to get to me. im still getting slight pains in the ov area and when i walk i seem to be getting a stitch in my right side. i bet im reading to much into all of this, i think its because i want this so much.
> i even had a dream last night about having possitive tests and i was really happy

claire hun..thats a good sign with the cramps i got that when i first got pregnant...doesnt mean you are though..dont want to get your hopes up..it might just be "o" coming throught. atleast it took you 5 months before hun..thats very quick...dont you give up hope and stop putting your self down. i think you should just enjoy each other instead of pushing and pushing your self...i did this with pete and it drained me and starting making me really different towards him..the minute i said to my self im going to calm down...3 weeks later i found out i was pregnant..not saying ti will happen that quick..but i do believe we can mentally block things from happening naturally. it will happy your have history and rian to thank for that :) your a great gorgeous looking girl take it easy and enjoy him not just think baby baby baby baby baby baby cos thats what i did and it foooooked me up lol 

keep trying just dont push your self to the point where you feel drained and depressed cos it isnt happening YET :)

big squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze :) xx


sammy - we all have the bad days hun regardless if theres history or not lol pregnancy hormones are like 10000 monsters in one soul lol im glad you to are getting stronger..who knows everything happens for a reason..maybe this reason was to make you guys stronger than ever..make him appreciate what he has in side :)......grass isnt always better on the other sie... always better where the home is....holidays are nice to get away but i couldnt live there...always good to come back to YOUR home nothing like your own home (if you understand that) lol you know what im like blah blah blah blah haha xx

soooooooooooooooooo ladies are we going to have some pics soon or do i have to come find you? xxx


----------



## cla

I know what you mean lynsey. I have started to spot today and I have pushed Keith away I haven't spoke to him allday, he said it's not his fault that it hasn't worked. It's like I've done everything possible and got nothing at the end of it


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> I know what you mean lynsey. I have started to spot today and I have pushed Keith away I haven't spoke to him allday, he said it's not his fault that it hasn't worked. It's like I've done everything possible and got nothing at the end of it

babe all i can say is i know how you feel...i seriously do. i might not be going through it now but i was before i got pregnant now. i was so hocked on it...i had my calender coloured out day by day numbered to when af started when af stopped..when i "o" if i was late how long for..if i was on for longer how long for..i had all colour coded days for each thing...i was obsessed with getting little baby here. when i has the mc 4 years ago i thought id never have kids it just wasnt meant to be...then i decided 10/11 months of this chart calender i was admament that i was going to get pregnany and would try everything i could. but....................... i became moody frustrated irrated easily would egt upset over small things because it just wasnt going myway i just wasnt getting pregnant...i wanted sex every minute of everday i became a right pest(well i still want sex now everyday but for the right reason) lol 

i know its hard hun..you have some good days some bad days atleast you do have each other to get you through this..but i seriously can no express how much you need to mentally slow down on thinking baby baby baby baby....the minute you wake the minute you get in bed..has it happened will it happen :dohh:

It will happen hun i can promise you that..the doc said you are ok and nothing is wrong..mc was just one of them things..same with me. you need to enjoy him before you push him to the point where he cant have sex cant perform cos its to much prresure..then you'll start to argue and then it will feel lonely..i really want this to work for you i know how hard and sad it it to want it so much..but enjoying each other is the best thing to make a baby...no pressure no blockage just enjoyment around the time of ovulation...it will happen i know it will just have to give it that bit more patience sweet :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i found when i started to tell my self relax relax stop thinking so negative...i was having baths more doing my hair more my nails seeing friends anything to make me feel good bout me....it helped me towards pete and for him to feel less stressed less pressured and felt alot warmer towards me. i know you think yeh but i cant baby is always on my mind..i KNOW fine away to rechannel baby in to enjoyment...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

I know what you are saying, you should say I should know better because I was like this last time all that was on my mind was baby baby baby. And it's like that now again what Iam doing to Keith is what I did last time. The month I got pregnant I thought it doesn't happen then that's it and that month I was. It's I've done everything by the book and it hasn't worked. I will have to start to relax because I way iam going I will end up diwn the doctors with depression.


----------



## cla

Bea how's your daughter and how are you getting on have they sorted you out.


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> I know what you are saying, you should say I should know better because I was like this last time all that was on my mind was baby baby baby. And it's like that now again what Iam doing to Keith is what I did last time. The month I got pregnant I thought it doesn't happen then that's it and that month I was. It's I've done everything by the book and it hasn't worked. I will have to start to relax because I way iam going I will end up diwn the doctors with depression.

i know its hard claire but try just to be possitive..say to your self its going to happen all in good time...saying possitive stuff to your self evertime you feel sad get a negative thought. put notes around the house to make you read them...sounds crazy but its a good idea to help you believe in your self again. mc is a horrible thing especially when you have one late on. i believe it will happen just when you body is ready again. :hugs: along as keith understands and supports you and you ddo your best not to take it out on him..things will be fine in the end :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:




bea hun..any news on baby girl? hope everything is fine and she is growing stronger..we are here when your ready to talk :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

29 weeks today WHOOP WHOOP xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/29weeks.jpg

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/29weeks1.jpg


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies 


how's everyone feeling??


bea- hope your little girl is still fighting hope your ok too :hugs:


cla- sorry to hear your spotting hun :hugs: you need to start and taske time out for yourself before you wind youself up too much. it will happen for you hun, just enjoy the summer relax do what you wanna do and i'm sure you'll catch the eggy.


lyns- how are you hun?? i'm gunna be brave and post my 29week bump pic. i wish i had a bump like yours i'm so jealous :( you dont have any stretchies either mine looks the the a-z road map :( have you been baby shopping yet??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sammynashley

my 29week bump pic 





https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png
 



Attached Files:







Photo0553.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> my 29week bump pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png

woohooooo sammy what are you talking bout you crazy fool(a-team) lol 

you have a lovely bump...its lovely a round and full...are you blind? :dohh::dohh: iv just got a bigger build than you so i look bigger. you have a slim build but your bump looks lovely and full..shall i come strangle you? wally :haha::haha: :dohh::dohh::hugs:

yup iv just come back from babiesrus and got all the i love my bear quilt set..some bottle set..moses sheets and the cot mattress..all total of £159 oh yes i just have to put it up now woohooo in this heat great times lol 

what things have you got all together sam? i havent got no toys or anything like that. iv just got cot, moses basket...baby clothes,vets, mittens, and breast milk bottles. i need to get nappies and baby seating for the bath. what else do i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed arghhh my head hurts i need to know what to get lol


----------



## babydeabreu

oh and as for stretchmarks sam...oh yes i have them now..there not red but there white/light purple and all over..some days there darker than others. i have them at the top of my breast too woohooo how lovely do i look..shexi yummy NOOOT! lol


----------



## sammynashley

haha honestly i'm not slim build lol that pic is just a very good one haha :) and when i take my top off im covered in horrible red stretchmarks :( cocoa butter doesn't help it lies lol.

aww hun i'm going there tomorrow to look at toys for bubba. i have a huge list of things that i have i think i'm pretty much ready i think lol 

list of what i have :


baby vests
sleepsuits
mitts
socks
bibs
booties
hats
5 outfits
3 pairs of shoes
blankets
sleeping bag
crib
crib bedding
cot mobile 
2 rattles
dummy's
bouncer
cuddle n dry towels
bath sling
newborn nappies
wipes
baby's toiletries
bottles
breast pump
steriliser
baby monitor ( got it from sainsburys tommee tippee from 34.99 down to 17.49)
push chair
travel system (includes car seat+carrycot)
raincover for the carseat
cosy wrap


i think thats it lol it doesnt look like much but when you type it out it does lol hope that gives you a bit of a idea hun. 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Kaitybug

Hello again. I've been off for a while, but wanted to stop in and see how everyone was doing. Yay for 29 weeks. I will have to put up a pic soon, those are some cute tummies!
Bea I hope your baby is doing alright and is getting strong!


----------



## babydeabreu

sammy thats a wicked list...iv now nicked it lol i have most of that stuff thanks god..did you get you pram/car seat from babiesrus? i got mine from there cost me £180 its really nice..havent got it out the big box yet as i will get over excited and walk it down the road with no baby in it lolol {thats a joke} i aint crazy haha i need to get cot mobile i new i forgot something from there. do'h!!! tescos are doing 26 napples x2 for £18 so i will get them tomorrow..hopfuly petes mum will take some baby stuff from the hospital where she works for us hahah shes a midwife so she can get ahold of stuff like baby powers creams wipes...always good to have some help i supose lol hehehe :) 




kaity - hello stranger how you been getting on hun? been a while indeed...hope all has eben good with you and baby. be very nice to see babybump pic..always nice to see another bump..hurry up we wont to see we wont to seeee :) 



has anyone booked Antenatal classes yet? when i saw midwife the other day she told me to ring up and start booking. they are every other weekend. will you be letting hubby go with you? why your listening he'd be looking around lol looking around with my elbow in hes head lol


----------



## sammynashley

erm i got mine from a website online it cost me 219.95 but it does absolutly everything and it's perfect height so it doesn't look stupid if a man is pushing it :) i got it out the box and have it put together i'm glad i did because it took my and my mum 3hours to put the bloody thing together!!! glad i did it so i know how it work for when the little monkey comes along :) i will admit i got excited and pushed it around indoors and in the garden lol but didn't take it down the road!


my pushchair came from babies r us its lovely was only 49.99 but its so lightweight and easy to put up and down. half my stuffs come from there i have a babies r us about a 3min drive down the road lol.

my midwife mentioned about the ante natal classes but because im a "young mum" she wants me to go to teenage ones i told her to bugger off so i'm enquiring into different ones but i'll most likely be going on my own.


whens everyone got the midwife next??? mines on wednesday :)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

oh right..let us know how you get on with the classes then hun :) i saw my midwife on thursday gone...next one is 31 weeks so iv got a while yet :) god 31 weeks that just scary thats even closer to due time...how you feeling bout birth and that sam? the unknown as they say..its creeping up. soon you'll know we will be talking bout birth and how the little ones getting on :) x


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies..how are we all? just thought to put some pics up of baby dres little room :)

room is almost finished just some other bits to go up..but here is what it looks like so far :)

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/babybedandmosesbasket.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0169.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0170.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0171.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_0174.jpg

not long to go now..still so much to sort out arghh xx


----------



## cla

lynsey i love your little mans room it is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. not long now till he will be in his bed:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks claire...god the thought of him being here soon is getting more and more scarier the closer it gets. you rememeber when you first brough home rian? the first day he was out of hospital...so many things to worrie about..will i make a good mum will i do things right blah blah...the sooner it gets the more my belly turns thinking all this time iv been trying and trying will i be good enough..so many thoughts :)

how you been claire? you having a ncie day? 

iv gotta go back to work tomorrow and i really dont want to lol xx


----------



## cla

lynsey you have got nothing to worry about, you are a great person so you will be a great MOMMY:happydance:
all you do is take your time and enjoy it because the time flys when you have a baby before you know it he will be at school.
im alright just waiting for my best friend ( the witch ) to show:growlmad: but other wise iam better then the otherday.


----------



## cla

as anybody heard anything off bea. i hope they are both ok:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

well claire if im stuck your the first person im calling lol 

just remember if the witch does show thats a good sign that your body is back to normal...which means you got more chances of getting pregannt again soon :) xx

think bea must be at the hospital...praying for her and the little one xxx


----------



## cla

you can call me anytime:happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

shouldnt say that i might become a pest.... what boutt this? what bout that claire? is this right is that right what shall i do hahahaa :) xx


----------



## cla

have you got a birthing plan yet????? and what drugs you are going to use????


----------



## babydeabreu

just normal hospital birth hun....most pain relief i will be using is gas and air..unless theres tooooooooooooooooo much pain then it will be the ep but i dont want that to be honest. i know its going to hurt but i would like to be awake when hes here not looking like a druged up half awake zombie lol


----------



## cla

i had gas and air and it did f**k all for me so i had ep and it was great. i didnt lose any feeling in my legs, i even walked to the ward after having him. my contractions came really fast because i was on a drip so i couldnt get used to them. but bloody hell they hurt. all you have got to think when you see his little face it will be worth it. you may change your mind when you have to have a wee lol:dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

haha i bet it hurt its all people say to me..makin me dread the day it happends lol nah im looking forward to it..just scary that i dont no what the unknown is in front of me lol but hey cant be that bad as people go on to have loadz of kids :)

what you been up 2 today claire? iv had the joys of washing and ironing whoop whoop the house wife goodies lol xx


----------



## cla

you will be alright. you will have pete with you :hugs:
i havent really been up to much, just sorting out rians stuff for school. he as got a anglo saxon day tomorrow and he as to wear an outfit. its doing my head in, they wanted £20 on ebay for an outfit. they can dream on if im paying that much for one day so hes going in a shirt with rope around his waist. what a bad mom am i lol:wacko:


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies:D


how are we all feeling? enjoying the weather?


lyns- your little mans room is gorgeous, i'm so jealous :( i wanna set the crib up but i worry it's way too early or am i being silly?? ash has just gone home we've spent the last to days layzing around eating and doing nothing else :) we went out baby shopping but didn't see anything .


cla- how are you hun?? i know you had some spotting but have you tried a hpt since then?? what has rian got to dress up as for school??


bea- hope you and your little girl are ok hun 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok.
sammy i have done another test this morning and nothing, which i know anyway. but i fine about it:thumbup:
rian had to dress as a anglo saxon school boy, it as done my head trying to find somthing for him to wear and it doesnt help when he DOES NOT want to dress up.
just think you have got all this to come lol

i really hope bea and her daughter are ok:hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Hi girly''s well what a week, please excuse spelling as on my phone and predictive text is a pain. Well where do I start as u all know I have had a pretty rough time through pregnancy right from tge start, from a couple of weeks ago when the weather got warmer I coincide my ankles and feet had started to swell the same as antbodys, id mentioned It to doc who wasntwoeried.I went to my 26 week appointment with the mw who said my bp was highlands to cone get It checked again on the Friday which I did I also mentioned that I hadn't feel little one move much and she listened in q nd thibgs were fine, on Friday I had bp checked again and she sebt urine away, I went back that afternoon as I still hadn't get little one afain he checked and said evetything was fine but gave me some pills for Uti, tuesday night my leg had swollen to double the size and solid by the morning I was being very sick, still dint think much of It as there is a bug going round. After thinking about going to work I made a doctors appountment, I was then rushed to hospital with the most severed case of pre eclampsia that our hospital had everseen and that if I had fine to work neither of us would be here today, I was admitted at 3pm on wed and had our tiny daughter on thyrsday morning at 6.40 she was 12 weeks early and weighed 935 grams. My case is so seriouse I have had central lines put directly to my heart and main veins, my kidneys had started to shut down along with a lot of other problems.

At moment still is hospital and I'm not allowed out, just will be glad when I can go home x x 

Baby Honor is doing fantastic she is breating on her own after 4 days, I do have pics but unaure how to put them on here from a mobile 

How are you all doing x x


----------



## Kaitybug

Bea- I know we don't know each other very well, but I am so glad that you and your little one seem to be stable and are getting better. I cannot believe you two have been through so much. Hopefully things will continue to improve and you will get to go home soon with your little Honor. I will be thinking about you!


----------



## Magik204

Bless ya kaityb thank u x x


----------



## babydeabreu

bea bea bea..jeaz im so glad to hear from you. so glad that you and little one are doing well and that you went to hospital at the right time. i was so getting worried thinking we havent heard from you cos something had happened. im so over the moon that you and little Honor are getting better stronger. lovely name :) let us know if you need anything i sure we can arrange some sort of help for you if you do :) also keep us updated as im sure we all want to know how you and little one are getting on :)


other than all this hun...hows it feel to be a mummy? has it hit home yet? how does she look ? hubby happy? im looking forward to seeing pictures of her :)

wishing you a full recoverary and to be home soon with your family. hope hubby has been ok too been there for you.. lots of love hugs and kisses to you all :) xxx


----------



## cla

oh bea i am so happy you are both getting better, you made me worry not being on. its so nice to hear from you:hugs:
i love the name , i bet she is beutiful just like her mom i cant wait to see her.:hugs:


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing:hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

Hey Bea, thank god you're both alright, haven't posted for a little while but have been checking in almost every hour on the hour! Congrats on your little princess, what a lovely name :)

Please keep us informed, we need to know you're all okay xxxx


How's everybody else doing? I can't believe how time is flying...I finish work on 30th June and it can't come soon enough!!!

xxx


----------



## Magik204

Bless ya I love you all so much, were all good ta hubby is very emotional but good ta, a.mummy dint tgink its sunk in Its like she's borrowed. If somebody could email me an email addy I could snd pics if someone wouldn't mind uploadong them x x x and ignore how huge I look as still swollen all over from the problem look like marsh mellow man x x


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> Hey Bea, thank god you're both alright, haven't posted for a little while but have been checking in almost every hour on the hour! Congrats on your little princess, what a lovely name :)
> 
> Please keep us informed, we need to know you're all okay xxxx
> 
> 
> How's everybody else doing? I can't believe how time is flying...I finish work on 30th June and it can't come soon enough!!!
> 
> xxx

whoop whoop i know how you feel sam...i finish on the 29th of june day b4 you. you finish on my brithday..i will be 26 years OLD!!!!! hahaha not long to go now :)

hope everyones enjoying the rain :) xxx


----------



## cla

bea as she put any weight on yet? 
rian pilled it on when i had him because he was only 4lb 8oz.
who does she look like


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Bless ya I love you all so much, were all good ta hubby is very emotional but good ta, a.mummy dint tgink its sunk in Its like she's borrowed. If somebody could email me an email addy I could snd pics if someone wouldn't mind uploadong them x x x and ignore how huge I look as still swollen all over from the problem look like marsh mellow man x x

..


----------



## cla

how are you all today:hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

I'm good Claire, how are you doing hun xx


----------



## cla

god i havent spoke to you for agesssssssssssssss.
im alright hun im still in the otherside :dohh: im not with you all yet.
i got my af yesterday so iam back to a 28day cycle:happydance::happydance: which i think is great so my body should be back to normal now. hopefully i will get my little eggy this month. 
how are you getting on. wheres the new bump pic i bet you are a lot bigger:happydance:


----------



## sjminimac

Ooh...that's really positive for this month then isn't it? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you my lovely :)

Haven't taken a bump pic for ages, am loads bigger now but loving every minute of it! Am tired don't get me wrong, but once I finish work at the end of the month things should be better.

I'll get Gav to take a bump pic tonight and I'll load it up xx


----------



## cla

i cant wait to see it:happydance:
i need everything crossed :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> god i havent spoke to you for agesssssssssssssss.
> im alright hun im still in the otherside :dohh: im not with you all yet.
> i got my af yesterday so iam back to a 28day cycle:happydance::happydance: which i think is great so my body should be back to normal now. hopefully i will get my little eggy this month.
> how are you getting on. wheres the new bump pic i bet you are a lot bigger:happydance:

nice to see you possitive and looking forward to it..very nice indeed :)


sarah - pic pic pic yup plzzz we havent seen gorgeous bump in sooooooooooooo long :hugs: xx


----------



## Magik204

Alright girls I have emailed lyns some for u to all have s peep at, still in hospital and no sign on when we will be out as yet x x


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Alright girls I have emailed lyns some for u to all have s peep at, still in hospital and no sign on when we will be out as yet x x

im here bea :)


----------



## bklove

Hi ladies, theres been alot of chatter as usual! I still haven't gotten into a good routine of getting on here, which sucks because I miss so much. 
I started a birthing class on Sunday with the hubby which was pretty informative. I feel a bit more empowered having to deal with a hospital and natural birth (what we are aiming for), apparently the dr's try to rush you into alot of unnessary proceedures at times, which i've seen first hand with friends of mine. Other than that, i'm doing well, just really excited to get to see baby, to bad still have like 2 more months! 

Lynsey- Wow on the room! You guys are so ahead of the game. Our babies room is still an office:) but by the end of this month it should be atleast cleared out and painted. 

Magik- Thank God you went to the doctor that day and i'm so glad you are both progressing well. I really hope things continue to go smoothly. Have you gotten to see the baby much?

Sj- June 30th, i'm so jealous! I think i've pretty much made up my mind to go till the end of July, and just rest and get my mind ready for the baby in August. It will be harder financially, but I think it'll be worth it emotionally and physically.


----------



## Magik204

Should be on the way lyns x x


----------



## babydeabreu

Morning everyone. :)

i just got beas pictures sent to me. they are sooo lovely..little Honor is just so adorable. her face little fingers i just want to eat them like little sweets :)

you and hubby look so happy bea - im so proud and happy for you. just brilliant totally lovely pictures hun :) :cloud9::blush:

here they are - *beas baby Honor *xx

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/bea3.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/bea4.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/bea7.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/bea6.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/bea1.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/bea2.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/bea5.jpg

you guys are doing fantastic...let us know how you all get on bea. wishing you all lots of strenght. thinking of you all. :xxxx:dust::dust:


----------



## Magik204

Argh thanks lyns x x the ones with the white hat on was 2 hours after she was born, the one with the red hat on was nxt mornin and the darker picture was last night, she is doing absolutely brilliant Im so proud of her proving every one wrong x x

So what's new with all u,

Lyns love his room that was the cot we were going for and you have the same theme I love it x x 

Cla Im so happy things look like there back to normal you'll catch that eggy thus time 4 deffinate x x x 

Sammy glad to see u and ash are gettin on so well x x

Sarah how u doing hunni

X x x


----------



## Magik204

Oops double post lol


----------



## cla

bea she is lovely, you both look very proud parents:hugs:
she looks big saying she was 12 weeks early.
how are you feeling today


----------



## Magik204

Thank you she id 1lb 14 the smallest In this hospital at the moment x x


----------



## cla

have they sorted you out yet


----------



## babydeabreu

no problem hun...the pics are sooo lovely. im loving them all. she looks she beautiful and well. 

the cotset we got was cheap from babiesrus and it looks great just need little one to be in it now :)

looking at your pics have got me soo excited and making me look even more forward to seeing my little boy :) lovely pics absolutly gorgeous ;:)



amanda - nice to see you popping in and catching up on us lol glad that you are doing well and that you has you first class..i havent booked mine yet..i must get round to it. they do one every other weekend..so maybe we will go next weekend :)

xxx


----------



## sjminimac

bumps!
 



Attached Files:







08062010009.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 3









09062010016.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 3









09062010017.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3









09062010018.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cla

Sarah that's a lovely bump you have there


----------



## sjminimac

Sorry they're all sideways - moibile uploads! Haven't quite figured them out yet...

Thanks Claire - I feel massive but am measuring behind my dates so it's all just flab :(

Bea - you look amazing well, hubby looks smitten and as for Honor...well she's just beautiful xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

whoop whoop pop pop there she is. looking lovely and full sarah nice bump :) xxxxx what size are you if you dont mind me asking? xx


----------



## sjminimac

Believe it or not size 14/16 maternity clothes and size 16 maxi dress (none maternity)

I just think that either the pics aren't very flattering or I'm deluding myself when I think I'm not ginormous!

xx


----------



## Magik204

Lovely bump hun, can't belive she's already here, never really felt much kicks or anything but this has been such a week of amazement worry and that but only start, 

Nope hub they dunno what's up with me x x


----------



## babydeabreu

your the same size as me then sarah 14/16..nothing wrong with that size...hubby likes my curves so its all good lol what you on bout your pics are not flattering...your bump pics are lovely..shows you are lovely and full. bump is great so stop being mean to your self :) 

Bea - do you no any idea to when you will be out? has the doc said anything to you bout the next stages of baby Honor? now that little ones out have your kiddneys got better? what test will they be doing on you? 

hope your body gets back to normal soon xx


----------



## sammynashley

hello ladies,


hope your all ok :)

bea- your little girl is gorgeous congrats hun, hope you two are feeling ok bet hubby is a very proud dad.


sarah- your bump looks lovely, dont put yourself down everyone has different size bumps, yours is perfect. i'm a size 14/16 too hun but a couple of my jumpers are a size 18 because i dont like cling clothes that much anymore. you look good so don't worry yourself hun.


lyns- how are you hun? hows your little man, i'm still really jealous of your nursery. i still have thought about putting my crib together, not sure if it's too early. but maybe with things being how they are it isn't? i don't know lol.


sarah- we're 30weeks!!! woop!!!


what's everyone upto today????



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies, thanks for the comments, was just feeling a bit insecure yesterday - am flaunting bump in a lovely summery maxi dress today despite the rain! :)

30 weeks Sammy - wow. Don't worry about putting up your crib, mine's been up for about 2 months now, am not superstitious at all, and the outcome of my pregnancy will not be dictated by wheteher I have my nursery ready or my buggy in the house! Go for it girl!

Looks like we're all rocking the curves then xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

again sam..30 weeks i just cant belive how quick its going. 30 weeks contrats girls 

*baby development 30weeks * whoop whoop some information for you :)

Your baby now measures a little more than 39cm from crown to toe now. Her growth in terms of her length will soon slow down but she will continue to gain weight until she's born. She probably weighs about 1.3kg at this stage. 

Your baby's lungs and digestive tract are almost fully developed. She continues to open and shut her eyes. She can probably see what's going on inside your uterus (womb), tell light from dark and even track a light source. If you shine a light on your stomach, your baby may move her head to follow the light or even reach out to touch the moving glow. 

Some researchers think baring your stomach to light stimulates visual development. But your baby won't be able to see much when she's born. Newborns can see a distance of only between 20cm and 30cm. Children with normal vision don't reach 20/20 vision (the same as an adult) until the age of about eight. To complete the picture, your baby now has eyebrows and can bat her eyelashes! 

About a litre of amniotic fluid now surrounds your baby, but that volume decreases as she gets bigger and has less room in your uterus. As you and your baby continue to grow, don't be alarmed if you feel breathless, as if you can't get enough air. It's just your uterus pressing against your diaphragm. 

There is a light at the end of the tunnel, though. At about 34 weeks (or just before birth, if this is your second or third pregnancy), your baby's head will move down into your pelvis as she gets into the right position for birth. That will make breathing and eating a lot easier. 

Still thinking about where to have your baby? Check out our guide to your birth choices. Wherever you plan to have your baby, why not start thinking about what you'll need to pack in your bag ready for when you go into labour? 

Note: Every baby develops differently. This page is designed to give a general idea of how a fetus grows in the uterus. 

*How your life's changing *

You've probably gained quite a bit this month - typically 1.4-1.8 kg/3-4 lb. Gaining 450 g/1 lb a week is quite normal during the last three months. Your baby's demands for nutrients are at their greatest in the final pre-birth growth spurt. You may love or loathe your increasing size - either way, remind yourself of 50 reasons why it's great to be pregnant. 

It's never too late to stop smoking, as your baby will benefit from an increased oxygen supply within days of you quitting. Try to encourage those close to you who smoke to give up, too - not only will this help you to stop smoking but it may help your baby in the longer term. Research has shown that babies are at higher risk of cot death / SIDS if a parent or caregiver smokes around them. 

Getting a good night's sleep can become more difficult again in the third trimester. As your bump grows, getting and staying comfortable is harder and you may find pressure on your bladder means midnight trips to the loo make an unwelcome but necessary return. Vivid dreams can also affect the quality of your sleep leaving you feeling disturbed or inspired! Don't forget to ask your partner about his dreams, too. 



sammy - theres no difference to baby cot going up now than later..it will get dusty/dirty regardless if little on is in there or now..that why we ended up putting ours up now. pluss seeing it all up it has made it a little more real for us..made it like right baby is actually coming. going to bed looking at the cot and mosses basket hes little corner is like soon he will be here has just made it more real and has prepared us alot more:)


xxxxx


----------



## sammynashley

hun we all have insecure days recently i seem to have insecure weeks and ash gets the brunt of it, you should enjoy your bump 10 more weeks and it'll be gone :(

i'm not superstitous i have my pram and pushchair in the house. i just thought it'd be majorly early. i haven't got my cot yet i wont get that until after he's born but have a huge swinging crib. i think i'll put it up at the weekend. i seem to be in a massive cleaning thing atm like a ocd freak haha


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

haha sam yup i have them days/weeks even months atm lol no matter what i do or what pete does i dont feel good enough. since pregnant iv never been so insecure but hey the joys of being pregnant eh :)

yup curves are definatly in at the moment..im more than rocking them sarah im more like wiggerling a dance routine lol


----------



## cla

how are all you lovely ladies, bumps and baby honor:hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

the hospital just rang me i have my emergancy scan booked for 12.20 today!! i'm happy i get to see my little man again but scared of what they might find :( 

cla- how are you hun ?? did rian enjoy dressing up for school?? 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

how come you have got to have another scan??
rian enjoyed it after he was a pain the back side all morning moaning that he didnt want to do it, bloody kids lol. he has got another one friday to dress as a footballer , more money:growlmad:


----------



## Lara310809

Just popping over from the baby section to catch up with the ladies that are still waiting. How on earth did this thread get so long? :shock:You normally get 10 replies before it deflates :haha:


----------



## cla

its because we like to talk to much:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cla

oh your daughter is cute, congrats hun:happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

i have to have another scan because on sat me and ash went to saisbury's and we were walking round and a felt like a pop/bubble down in my lady parts then lots of fluid, so i waddled like a cowboy to the toilets to check and my knickers where soaked a lent forward to wipe myself and had another gush of fluid, i definatley did not wee myself i came from a different part and the fluid was clear and not smelly. well me being a idiot decided i'm not going to the hospital because i'm not in pain and hadn't had a show so i waited until i had the midwife yesterday and told her, she sent me straight upto the delivery ward at the hospital for me to get checked out.

they put me on the monitor baby was fine and i had braxton hicks showing up on the monitor, then this gorgeous docter had to do a internal examination i was so embaressed :blush: they said my cervix looked a little bit dilated and that it looked sore around the opening (there was a technical term they used but cant remember what it was) so they took a swab and sent it off for test but they aren't sure if my waters have gone or not. so have booked me in for a scan today to check fluid around the baby. my braxton hick seem to bit quite sore not sure if thats anything to do with it or not but i'll soon find out. 

also no jiggy jiggy for me because of risk to baby and i've been referred to phsyio for SPD by my midwife :( when will it all end lol.


the schools just seems to be making parents pay for everything these days do they not consider the credit crunch ?? i'll have all that to look forward in a few years time :)


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Oh my god! What's happening? Make SURE you keep us informed hun, we'll all be worrying about you! 
I'm so grateful to be finishing work soon, am terrified that what with my step mum being terminally ill, my mother in law with cancer, my gallstones, the pregnancy plus lots of work stress that something will happen with me too! I'm only just holding it all together :(

xx


----------



## cla

oh my good hun i didnt know, you should have gone straight to the hospital.
did they say if you have got an infection or anything???
they might have to keep you in if your waters have broken because incase the infection gets to the little one. you will have to put your feet up and do NOTHING hun. 
bloody hell everything as happened on this thred:dohh:


----------



## cla

sarah im so sorry i forgot about your mother inlaw how is she getting on:hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

Not too good to be honest, she start her chemo on the 18th June :(


----------



## sammynashley

i will do ladies feel abitof a idiot because everyone says well why didn't you go in eve the midwife looking after me yesterday said you should of come in on saturday. so i feel a bit silly. they found something in my wee called lucocytes which is white blood cells but theres is only trace amount. they haven't found any traces of any other infection but have to ring the docters for the results of my swab tomorrow.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

sammy dont put yourself down. they will keep an eye on you now and the scan will tell you the amount of fluid you have got around bub. his he still moving loads


----------



## cla

sarah im so sorry hun, have they said they still cant do anything for her?
hows your hubby coping


----------



## sammynashley

yeah he's still moving about loads but i keep getting more frequent painfull braxton hicks. don't know if i should worry about that or not ?


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

as long as he is moving you should be ok. as for the braxton it might be your body might be getting ready.


----------



## sammynashley

well i'm off ladies hope everyone is ok ill update asap bye ladies xxx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

good luck sammy dont forget to get some pics of your little man. thinking of you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

Good luck Sammy! Thinking of you xx

Claire - hubby is doing okay, we're all just trying to keep positive, and it doesn't really seem real x


----------



## cla

will the chemo work for her


----------



## sjminimac

I hope so. They think they might have removed most of it with the lumpectomy, but she doesn't have enough eostrogen to have radiotherapy so they're having to do the chemo. She'll lose her hair for definite, but there's still some lymph nodes that may be cancerous.

Fingers crossed, it'll work but she's going to get very poorly with it x


----------



## cla

i hope they can do somthing for her so she can see your little one grow up.


----------



## sjminimac

I know, he's already going to miss out on meeting my stepmum, my dad doesn't think she'll make it until august when Charlie's due. I couldn't bear to lose MIL too. 

It's so desperately sad :(


----------



## cla

oh hun you arent having much look are you:hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

It's all been goign on for a while hun... Jill (my stepmum) has MS and has been deteriorating for a while now xx


----------



## babydeabreu

> Lara - Just popping over from the baby section to catch up with the ladies that are still waiting. How on earth did this thread get so long? You normally get 10 replies before it deflates


jeazzzzz i go for lunch and two pages have gone. yap yap yap yap thats what this thread does to us lara welcome by the way :)

..so glad we kept this thread on from second tri though :) mind you most of us have been talking since the begin on 1st tri even when we was TTC so its great we all been here together helping each other out :)

sarah - hun jeaz you are going through a but arnt you sweet. i hope the treatment helps ur MIL and that you and hhubby have been ok together through this difficult time...times like this can make you stronger or make you argue..so i hope you guys are doing well. 

sammy - like i said on pm hunnie make sure you let me know how it goes and if you do get a pic im sure not just me but we all wana see bubba :) fingers crossed for you.

claire - how you getting on sweet..hows the witch been? you must be kinda pleased that your cycle is back to normal..when i had mc my cycle didnt go back too a routine till bout 5 months so im really glad that your bosy is getting back....thats a real good sign :)

bea - keep us all updated we are very worried for you both and will be waiting to hear from you.


right anyone else got some news to tell us? seems this has become the badnews thread. well here is some good loving to you all..wishing you all good and possitive love your ways.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:hugs::dust::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::dust::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:
:hugs2::hugs2:


:friends::friends::friends:
:hug::hug::hug:

xx


----------



## sjminimac

We're absolutely rock solid hun, we always have been, No arguing, no worries, just support and being best friends :)

It's not the bad news thread, we're just opening up to each other more and more xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> We're absolutely rock solid hun, we always have been, No arguing, no worries, just support and being best friends :)
> 
> It's not the bad news thread, we're just opening up to each other more and more xxx

aww thats a very true statement we are indeed very open and its soo lovely to know you girls....i love talking to you all :):hugs:

im glad that you and hubby tight and helping each other through this hard difficult time. lets pray that the treatment works and that she is here way after little one is born :) xxx


----------



## sjminimac

Thanks sweet xxx


----------



## sammynashley

hello ladies


i'm back from the scan with good and bad news. well where do i start...

good news- it was my waters that had gone on sat but my body still has enough waters around the baby and he seems quite contented.

bad news- i was in there for 40mins for what should of been a 10-15min scan.
they had to keep taking measurements and re taking them. his femur length has only grown 4mm in 4weeks and is under average. all the other measurements are ok its just his legs :( they made me sit in the waiting room for 10mins while she had second opinions. then came out and told me i asked her if he could be disabled but she couldn't say yes or no only that everything else seemed ok. i have to go back on the 21st to have a scan with a consultant to see if theres any growth:cry::cry:


i really don't know how to be about this i'm only 5ft5 myself so i'm not that tall ash is only 6ft, i can't help but thinking my little boy could be disabled and wondering how am i going to cope. 


i do have a pic of the scan i'll upload it in a bit girls just gotta take some pics 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Wow...he could be a shortie like his mummy maybe?

Stupid to say I know, but try not to worry unless they give you something to be worried about, I know all sorts of people who've had various measurements given to them which have turned out to be fine later on xxx


----------



## sammynashley

i know hun i've looked at his graphs on the scan measurements from the last 2 scans and it seems its only the last 4weeks his growth has slowed and i don't understand why i'm just praying he has a growth scan, i should of been back at work today but took the week off as holiday think i'll put the crib up to keep busy. i just have this feeling he won't stay inside for the whole 40 weeks hopefully i'm wrong. give me to mins and i'll upload his pic 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hello ladies
> 
> 
> i'm back from the scan with good and bad news. well where do i start...
> 
> good news- it was my waters that had gone on sat but my body still has enough waters around the baby and he seems quite contented.
> 
> bad news- i was in there for 40mins for what should of been a 10-15min scan.
> they had to keep taking measurements and re taking them. his femur length has only grown 4mm in 4weeks and is under average. all the other measurements are ok its just his legs :( they made me sit in the waiting room for 10mins while she had second opinions. then came out and told me i asked her if he could be disabled but she couldn't say yes or no only that everything else seemed ok. i have to go back on the 21st to have a scan with a consultant to see if theres any growth:cry::cry:
> 
> 
> i really don't know how to be about this i'm only 5ft5 myself so i'm not that tall ash is only 6ft, i can't help but thinking my little boy could be disabled and wondering how am i going to cope.
> 
> 
> i do have a pic of the scan i'll upload it in a bit girls just gotta take some pics
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


oh noo thats not good. maybe hes still developing? jeaz sammy for the first time i dont no what to say :cry: all i can say is i hope he has grown some what on the 21st...thats not this monday...monday after..so a week and half lets say, so lets hope that the little one heard what the doc said and will prove him wrong. if there is no growth then im sure thats still not a bad thing..scary yes but i believe that hes healthy like the doc said doing well like the doc said and may just have little legs. was they moving about? feet ok? im sure he maybe just have little legs in that case my friends baby had little legs..some sort of leg symdrome but when she was born she was just fine. longer torso and smaller legs..shes now 3 years old healthy walking fine and nothing wrong with her. 

i know its easier said than done but try not to think the worst negative bout it..its a scary thought that theres no growth but thats not such a bad thing ok sweet. im here if you wana talk :) xxxx

now hurry up and put bubba on screen :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

yes put the cot up it will make you feel so much better..when i did mine i felt woohoo baby is coming. if he comes early that means hes ready to be here. where as mine aint going no where..i think hes quite happy kicking the shit out of me till 40+ lol 

x


----------



## sammynashley

thanks hun, i just can't stop crying feel like a complete idiot, i know i shouldn't worry because stress isn't good, his brain,head and stomach are all meauring fine, his feet are ok and he was kicking arounds like anything he was kicking the scanny thing. i'm just gunna look at my notes and try to work out wether he has a long body and little legs. 

i will warn you ladies i've tilted the pic on its side so you can see his face properly and his hand.




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png
 



Attached Files:







Photo0556.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sjminimac

How. Cute.


:)

xx


----------



## cla

Sammy don't worry yourself Hun, I know it's harder to say but everything will be fine. Just wait till the next scan. 
I love the pic of him he will be ok


----------



## cla

Sammy didn't they think he was bigger then normal at your first scan


----------



## sammynashley

they said they thought he was bigger then when i went for my growth scan they said he was actually measuring smaller and then i had the scan and they said he was growing normally and now 4 weeks later they're saying the rest of him is ok just his legs aren't growing. between the 22week scan and my 26week scan his femur length grew 10mm and between the 26week scan and my 30 week scan (today) his femur length has only grown 4mm its off the scale thingy on the sheet. and his weight is 2lb 11oz and thats nearly off the chart too.


to me if his weight isn't good and his growth seems to be all over the place i'd say my placenta couldn't be working properly but they say it is and i wonder how correct those machines are



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

i love face pics..love the pic :)

sam i think everything will be fine..everything seem to be normal so far. if he was moving around wiggerling hes legs you aint got nothing to worrie about..they maybe smallier than normal..not no long grasshoppers legs but i think you are just worriing your self silly because you dont no what to expect :)
xx


----------



## Magik204

Sammy please don't worry them machines pick up everything and if there was the slightest worry they wouldn't of sent you home hun, honestly please don't worry yourself sure everything is fine x x


----------



## cla

sammy how are you feeling today hun:hugs:
hows everybody else doing:hugs::hugs:
im not in the best of moods someone as only gone and keyed my car again and iam really pissed off, if i got hold of who ever done it i would bloody kill them:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: sorry thats my rant


----------



## sammynashley

thank you for your support ladies, i feel a bit more relaxed today. i'm goingto put up the crib tomorrow and do some retail therapy to cheer myself up a bit :) i should get some of the results back from the tests they did at the hospital on wed. been having period pain in my back since last night and white discharge ( tmi sorry ladies) if it doesnt stop by this evening i think i'll give the hospital a ring to see what they say.


bea- how is honor doing?? how are you and hubby???


cla- where is your car when they key it hun?? and is it only your car?? maybe you should get a small cheap cctv system and focus it on your car, it's probably immatue children. how are you hun??


lyns- how are you today hun?? looking forward to you maternity leave??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

im glad you are feeling better, retail therapy is always the answer:happydance:
if you are worried give your midwife a call just to put your mind at ease:hugs:

we think someone as done it at the school, because i dont use my car only when its raining. ive got a mini with the union jack on the roof and on the wing mirrors. keiths just come back and he as said a few kind words of what he will do if he catches hold of who done it:dohh: i glad it wasnt his car because he would have killed me


----------



## babydeabreu

hi ladies 

sammy glad your feeling a little better sweet. i love good old threapy..nothing like just you and no one else to piss you off:thumbup:

claire i hate that when that happends..that has happened to my petes car b4..that as welll as scratches at the side. some people are just asses.

im having a baby blue moment today...im trying to plan my babushower..but looks like no one is coming part from my mum and sister in law. goes to show just how loved i am dont it. i havent really got that many real friends as iv moved around alot but the people i do know jeazz i must be proper shit or they just dont care. i feel right unloved :( moving around so much has made me a right bloody loner man..no wonder why im a pest towards pete :( 

im really fed up and proper feel lonely i thought i was a nice person maybe im just a shit friend unaware of how i am..and thats why no one cares :shrug::cry: :cry: 

i know you girls are having your big problems and im being silly but i just feel really down :(


----------



## cla

Don't be stupid lynsey you are a lovely person it might be that your friends are a waste of time. I've found this out about mine and even family since I lost the baby. If they don't want to be there it there fault stuff them.


----------



## sjminimac

Hun, I'm in exactly the same position, I've moved around so much that all my freends are gav's friends or work friends. It doesn't mean you're shit, it means you're picky about who you keep and call a friend because you're so great! :)

Honestly, I do feel your pain my lovely, it's not a nice feeling (I have this every time I try to arrange a birthday do etc, so I'm not even bothering with a baby shower).

Just think how it's quality not quantity of the people you want to keep close and spend time with xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

i know claire...but i have no one here. i have moved around so much lost touch with old friends then moved here 3 years ago...yeah i know some people here but not people that i have girly nights with or girls to talk to...one of my best friend moved abroad and the other is now up near scotland near her uni.. i thought maybe i was just busy sorting stuff out and working lots. but now that iv sat down to think i feel like im in the desert with no one round me. feel a proper loner 4real :(

iv actually got noone to ask how sad is that? :(


----------



## sammynashley

lyns don't get yourself down hun, your a lovely person, there's nothing wrong with you. i don't have many friends either but i prefer it that way less people to piss you off:). i only have 1 really close friend and we grew up since we were in nursery together. plus its always that bit harder people non-pregnant people don't understand and always seem to break off and do there own thing. cheer up hun, your going through an amazing time of your life and something small like that shoudn't get you down. you'll soon get to know people through mother and toddler groups and playschool.


i have a bit of new ladies.....i'm officially on maternity leave as from today!!! i know its earlier than i wanted but with everything i'm going through the last place a wanna be is work, my personnel manager rang up and we had a little chat about it :)


also i've been geting some pretty strong braxton hicks since half 1ish not sure if i should go and get checked just incase i don't wanna be a nuisence.



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

Sammy they won't think you are a pain. I'm shocked they arnt having you in everyweek to be monitered. Keiths cousin has just a baby and they thought he was going to be small so from about 30 weeks she had To go twice a week to the hospital to listen to the heart beat. In the end he was 6 lb 4 oz.


----------



## babydeabreu

morning ladies. 30 weeks today whoop whoop catching up with the rest of you xx

hope you all ok xx


----------



## bklove

It does feel good to be at 30 weeks. Are you guys really gaining about a 1lb a week? I'm really not, and i'm somewhat active, not sure if thats why, but wondering if I need to take in more calories? I eat about 3 and a 1/2 regular meals, and 3-4 snacks inbetween. My regular meals aren't huge because I get full pretty fast these days. 

Sammy- wow my dear! The baby will be ok, its all you can think at this point, all positive vibes. I'm glad so far things are going ok, you just take it easy and take care of that body of yours. sounds like you are putting the crib up? 

Magik- I love the pics, thank you for sharing them with us.

Sj-looking good!:) 

B- I came back and was 5 pages behind, uggh! :)

So far I must say i've learned a bit from the birthing class. If any of you are interested in more natural birthing info a great site is birthingnaturally.net. My second class is tomorrow so if I get any more tid bits I'll share. I found the positions to get through labor interesting. Also, the fact the folks who are induced early often have a higher chance of having a csection, and also folks whose doctors are changing shifts or just want to go home! Its good to question everything they want to offer you, even if it sounds like its right for the baby- that was a big lesson also. And there medical interventions should be explained to you, should be valid and should be given with your consent. I have to say I feel more educated as a first time parent already. 
Can you believe 30 weeks aleady, man! I feel like i'm running out of time. Not that that is motivating me any more:) lol, we still haven't done anything, more busy planning our shower than anything else baby related. 

Ok, hugs ladies.


----------



## Magik204

Morning girls how are we all and bumps x x x


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing on this crappy sunday:growlmad:


----------



## sjminimac

The weather is horrendous! have been sorting out Charlie's nursery, will post pics when done.

How's everyone? :)


----------



## cla

can our weather get anybetter:rain::rain:we have one nice day then the rest are crap:growlmad:
i cant wait to see his bedroom i bet it looks lovely:hugs:
i havent been up to much, rian had a birthday party yesterday and keiths cousin brought her baby around today he is so tiny. rian had a hold of him he looked so cute with him


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing today.
i was thinking yesterday you havent got long left now and how fast it as gone for you:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sjminimac

Morning hun I know it's flown by hasn't it? had my girlies there all the way through xxx


----------



## cla

i know its to soon but as anybody thought about when or if they will have another baby and when are you going to try.


----------



## sjminimac

We're already talking about number 2! we don't want ideally more than 2/3 year age gap either so not leaving it too long xx


----------



## cla

so if i dont get caught :growlmad:( which i better) we might be bump buddies again:happydance::happydance:
when i do get pregnant AGAIN rian will be 10:dohh::dohh: thats what you call an age gap:dohh:


----------



## sjminimac

You will get caught hun, no doubt in my mind :)

There's 13 yrs between me and my youngest sister - 15 between my oldest and youngest sister (there's 3 of us!) - Now THAT'S an agae gap!

xx


----------



## cla

i just need to give the little :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:a helping hand.
if we did do it this month ( im not getting my hopes up ) it would be due a day after rians birthday :dohh: keith would have to get an extra job lol


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girls just popping in quickly to update a picture on Beas baby Honor that she sent me yesterday. she is just so adorable and looks like shes fighting to get better. lovely cute pic with her little eyes awww :cloud9::flower::kiss: xx

*baby Honor.. *

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/littlehonor.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

hey claire i think you need to be put in a headlock to get your head beaten lol your body is back to normal which is just fantastic..sometimes after a mc it can take months and months to get back to normal. you will be pregannt again soon hun..your doing really well and i can be certain that if not this month then b4 the years is near you will have your little bubba growing inside and ready to be born :) regardeless where you are we will always be here xx

xxxx *dont give up hope *xxxx


----------



## cla

oh she is sooooooooooooo cute and what a fighter she is:hugs:
lynsey i never read it and i just looked at the pic and i thought it was your baby:dohh: sorry a very blonde moment :dohh::dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> oh she is sooooooooooooo cute and what a fighter she is:hugs:
> lynsey i never read it and i just looked at the pic and i thought it was your baby:dohh: sorry a very blonde moment :dohh::dohh:

hahah silly sausage :dohh: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cla

lynsey im always like it, im not a very possitive person.
you can slap me one if you want:ninja::grr:


----------



## babydeabreu

claire no problem lol

https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x228/smilemoticon/smiley%20wars/Violence_22.gif


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> claire no problem lol
> 
> https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x228/smilemoticon/smiley%20wars/Violence_22.gif

I like that lol


----------



## babydeabreu

haaha everytime your negative towards your self thats whaat your goner get lol x


----------



## bklove

lol at the smackdown b posted:) 

Hows it going ladies? I had a Dr's visit today basically to check the hearbeat and pee in the cup, which all went well. We discussed wanting to give natural labor a go and the Dr. basically looked at us like we were special:) Apparently it hurts, and most people don't go that route. She even told us not to bother to do a birth plan because we'll discuss things during labor as it progress. Piss posh, don't think I want to talk while i'm in that much pain. If anything we are more motivated now to give it a go, and we will show up with our birth plan, even if its so the hubby and I are clear with each other what we want. Darn doctors. She was ok with us staying home to labor as long as possible though, so she got points back for that. 

Oh and I learned from my birth class just because your water breaks it doesn't mean you are in labor. Even though you'll probably go into labor soon. Its not till you have contractions. Also, your placenta still keeps producing amniotic fluid, so baby is somewhat safe. Found that interesting considering whats been going on here lately. Soon i'll post more tid bits in my journal, red to go to bed now, night gals!


----------



## sjminimac

Hey everyone! BK - good to hear you're getting on well with the classes and kicking some doctor ass! You go for exactly what you want girl - and if it doesn't go to plan on the day it still goes to whatever new 'plan' you and OH decide!

Well I went for my abdominal scan last night, have confirmed it's gallstones (no s**t sherlock - I told YOU what it was after the third trip to A&E!) - but the sonographer was lovely and let hubby come into the room after my main scan and took a peek at Charlie and did us some sneaky free pics without us even having to ask - he's so lovely! He's head down now, I know this could still change but he's been transverse for like, ever, so that's good news, and the little monkey wouldn't stay still and kept punching and kicking the scan doofer thingy - that's ma boy!

How are you lovely ladies today?

xx


----------



## cla

sarah i hope you put the pics on so we can see how much he as grown:hugs:
hows everybody else doing:happydance:


----------



## cla

wheres everybody gone:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey im here claire dont you worrie your self lol iv just been a little stressed out with stuff and not really been on line that much. not long till i leave work and cant waitttttt to leave..only 12 and half days to go woohooo :)

how you been claire you feeling any better?

amander and sarah how comes you got classes early? i was told i cant go to them untill im 34/36 weeks..which iv got mine book for the 31st of july. 

sammy - hope your ok hun...you know where i am xxxx

bea - have you got any ideas to when your be home? how is baby honor doing? what have the doctors been saying? are you feeling any better? hope the doctors have said that your body is recovering too :) xx


----------



## cla

thank god someones here:happydance::happydance:
i cant believe it is going that fast, when you finish work the time will fly by.
im alright im just:sex::sex::sex::sex:everyday and doing my opks. they are getting darker so it might be the end of the week or the weekend when i get a possitive:happydance:
how come you are stressed??????????????


----------



## babydeabreu

well you know what happends when you dont stay possitive you get the slap lol 

im just glad for you that your body has got back to normal so quick..thats just pucka. hopfuly you will get a possitive that will just be soo lovely for you :)

stressed with work, sorting stuff out and family stuff..then on top of that you got your pregnancy emotionas lol you know what its like :).....once work is done im sure things will be alot easier for me :)


----------



## cla

When you finish work you will be a lot better it will be a weight lifted off your shoulders. Is everything alright with your family


----------



## sjminimac

Hey! Where's my ladies? :shrug:

Hope you're all well. I have the day off work today and guess what - 31 weeks today!!! Woohoo!!! :cloud9:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cla

i know i asked that yesterday:cry::cry:


----------



## sjminimac

well, it's me and you kidda. How are you? good news about those OPK thingies. never used them myself, so before we started getting your updates I really didn't understand them. they're pretty good really aren't they?

xx


----------



## cla

yeah they would be good if they would get bloody darker:dohh:
has your swelling gone down


----------



## sjminimac

yep, was just an exceptionally bad day for it the other day, I do swell every now and again but know it's nothing dangerous, i was just stupid enough to wear shoes instead of flip flops which probably didn't help xx


----------



## cla

it might have been that you was on your feet for to long, but i would tell your midwife so she will keep an eye on you.
how are you other wise?? have you got everything ready???


----------



## sjminimac

will do. I'm very good otherwise, and have got most things ready. looking forward to sunday becasue we've just sold the old car and have got lots of money to just go and blow in babies r us!!! I'm goign to go mental in there i know...because we've got a combination of things that other people have given/bought for us, but have not really spent much money ourselves yet so this will be us choosing things for Charlie bump!

Do you have much planned? xx


----------



## cla

oh shopping what a great weekend you are going to have , its even better you are buying baby things:happydance:
i havent got much planned yet, rians got his sports day tommorrow if it doesnt rain. and thats about it nothing else yet


----------



## bklove

How is everyone, kinda weird to come back and not be like 4 pages behind!:) 
SJ- our baby has been transverse for a while to, but we'll see whats up on the 28th when we finally get to do another scan. We also go back the next day to check its heart again, hopefully everything is as it should be though. 

Oh and someone bought us a crib! Exciting. Can't wait to see what other goodies we get:)


----------



## cla

i thought i would send everybody loads of:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:just to make sure everybody is ok


----------



## sjminimac

hey claire, big hugs back. Am all good thanks, how are you?

BK - exciting about your crib, feels lovely doesn't it when it all comes together.

Where's Sammy? Not heard from her for a while, is she on holiday or something? I hope everything is okay.

Lynz - how you doing hun?

Bea - when you joining us again?

xx


----------



## cla

im all right im still here, ive got rians sport day in abit:happydance: i know all he is going to be doing is fighting:dohh: you know what boys are like when they are bored. 
i was wondering where sammy was, i dont think she as gone on holiday unless the hospital have kept her in because of her waters breaking:shrug:


----------



## sjminimac

God I hope she's okay.

You knwo you'll love Rian's sports day...can't wait for all that sort of stuff :)


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies,

i'm ok not in hospital just been isolating myself the last few days. you really wouldn't believe whats going on in my life if i told you. 

bubs is fine, my waters haven't leaked anymore but every strong braxton hicks i get i think am i going into labour now?? could this be it?? but it never is lol. i put my crib up on monday i was really proud of it i couldn't stop staring at it for ages. only 9 weeks to go and he'll be in there :) 


so how have all you ladies been?? any gossip???



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

Hey hun, I know what you mean about life...mine's abit crazy at the moment too. We're here for you if you want to talk about it.

No gossip I'm afraid...!


----------



## cla

are you ok hun:hugs:
im ok , still not pregnant but thats nothing new lol:dohh: but otherwise im great, im thinking of having a new car but i dont know what to do:shrug:


----------



## bklove

nothing new here:) but good to hear from u sammy, hope everything settles for you soon. Have you gotten anything else together besides the crib? 

Its hot over here 2day, and its slowing me doooowwwnnnn!


----------



## Magik204

Hey guys howz things x x


----------



## sammynashley

hello ladies :)


seems to be very quiet on here recently, how is everyone??


i have some good and kinda bad news. i had my scan with the consultant today about munchkins growth. and he's growing lovely, but he's still on the small side. they reckon he'll only weigh about 6lb 6oz when i give birth. i have one last scan at 35weeks for growth.

the kinda bad news is after my GTT last week i was also told today that i have guestational diabetes :( no more sweeties for me :( i have to go in and see a nurse on thursday. it seems the list is never ending lol


how have all you ladies been and how are the bumps??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD!!!! Look at my ticker! Only one box left afther this! I have one of the plumper baby pictures!!!

Hi ladies, soory to hear about the GD Sammy, that sucks. Everything pales in comparison to knowing your little bubs is growing perfectly but will just be small though don't you think? I'm so happy for you.

See my post entitled '???' and let me know what you think xxxx


----------



## cla

sammy what are you going to do with no sweets, thats going to be hard.
i dont think he is that small for that weight, rian was 4lb 8oz and he was fine:happydance:

hows everybody else doing, i hope you arent all swelling up with this heat:dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

ellooooooooooooo everyone :)

how are we all? is it me or is it starting to get stuffy and harder to breath? i feel like i walk around like a ball atm lol left right left right bump is making me walk funny lol 

sammy hun - how you getting on? sorry to hear bout the more bad news...ill eat sweets for you hun and ill put the weight on eating them for you too lol how you been other than this you been ok? 

sarah - we are all going up up up soon we all will be pop pop popping the little ones out lol only one more box..and boy has it gone soooooooooooooooo quick :)

amanda - hows you baby room coming along? have you got most bits sorted out? 

bea bea bea - nice no see you in here hun..how you feeling? hows Honor getting on? any date to when shes will b out>? xxx

claire bear - no joy this time but i bet it will be soon. your body is back to normal cycle is on the mend....having good nookie nookie so only time will tel hun :) keep smiling and enjoy hubby :)


well ladies..only 4 and half days left till i finish this work hole yeeepeeee then i have to do my driving test yeeeeppeeeee..i just hope i past first time..my brain over thinks when i try to concentrate so fingers crossed i passs..please please lol not telling you when but its in the next couple of weeks..i soooo need to drive before baby is here..its sooo not about the bus not in this heat and not when the buses come every hour..that soo long lol 

hope you all have a nice day..its hot here so try stay cool xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh anyone got any updates on pics? ill posy mine tonight as i havent done one in agessssss xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Afternoon everyone :)

heres me 31+3 

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_00435.jpg


----------



## Youngling

Sorry dont mean to gate crash ur thread but just wanted to say ur bump is so small and lovely. I wish mine was that small : (
xx


----------



## babydeabreu

no problem youngling this is for everyone :)

small? hahaha jeaz you are the first person young to say that..everyone at work says i look massive...i think the pic makes me look smallier but bump has out grown me lol


----------



## Youngling

I dont think its huge at all. Ill post a pic of mine, I think im huge!!
xx


----------



## Youngling

This was on friday so was 33+4

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2726/dscf0191f.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

xx


----------



## bklove

I have to charge my camera so I can get a pic on here, but I plan to do the 8 month pic which is Friday! Exciting. Just got the last of my shower invites done. I'm a bit of a control freak, that and the folks planning it just can't be trusted, lol, so i'm getting alot of the little things sorted, which has been cool. 

babyd- great bump. You look just right in that pic:) And no the room is no where near sorted, the crib is still in the box, in the garage and we need to get it out of there before the bugs get in, that won't be cool. Probably won't tackle that till after the shower. 

Sammy- I think i'll have a small bubs to, you'll see my mini belly friday. We should get a weight when we go for a scan Monday coming. 

Cla- the heat is insane! I was 90 yesterday and I was already tired, it was rough! Today was pretty hot but I had a bit more energy to navigate the day. 

Youngling, I like you bump to! 

ok, love ya ladies!


----------



## babydeabreu

hey youngling..you have a lovely bump babe. yours is so much more rounder than mine :) mine is more full from top to bottom...yours looks so cute xxx

heres a better pic from when i was 29 weeks...you can see the fullness more :) 
29weeks...
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/29weeks1.jpg


amanda - hurry up and sort your phone out lol we all have been waiting dying to see your little one on show :) so your planning to have a bug cot then? lol i tell you what hun soon as you get it up you want stop looking at it lol when you looking to put it up? xxx

31 weeks...
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/DSC_00435.jpg

you have a round bump looks gorgeous :)


----------



## cla

lynsey your bump is lovely, just think the size you will be when you are 40weeks.
you will be huge:hugs:


----------



## cla

bklove said:


> I have to charge my camera so I can get a pic on here, but I plan to do the 8 month pic which is Friday! Exciting. Just got the last of my shower invites done. I'm a bit of a control freak, that and the folks planning it just can't be trusted, lol, so i'm getting alot of the little things sorted, which has been cool.
> 
> babyd- great bump. You look just right in that pic:) And no the room is no where near sorted, the crib is still in the box, in the garage and we need to get it out of there before the bugs get in, that won't be cool. Probably won't tackle that till after the shower.
> 
> Sammy- I think i'll have a small bubs to, you'll see my mini belly friday. We should get a weight when we go for a scan Monday coming.
> 
> Cla- the heat is insane! I was 90 yesterday and I was already tired, it was rough! Today was pretty hot but I had a bit more energy to navigate the day.
> 
> Youngling, I like you bump to!
> 
> ok, love ya ladies!

where about are you from


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha claire dont scare me like that lol my mum said to me the other day that im going to be massive like she was with my sister....i walk funny now cant breath skin is tight and i feel like i can just bout walk on my feeet...god knows what i will be like 40 weeks lol

hows you hun? what you up to today? apart from watching england lose lol


----------



## cla

how heavy was your sister?? 
your bump will soon go down when he is here, i bet he will be over 8lb and he will be a little cutey:happydance:
im not up to much today, i cleaned my car yesterday and it really hurt my back so iam sitting here with a water bottle trying to get rid of the pain:growlmad:
im not watching the football as we both know they are a load of crap and they will lose. are you and pete watching it??


----------



## babydeabreu

awww take it easy hun..pulling your back isnt good...things like that can take weeks to get better :)

im sister was born premature...upside down with the cord wrapped round her head..she was born 6lb something...but my mum was hugh :) 

im working till 5 but i think petes watching it either at home or out i duno :)

make sure you take it easy xx


----------



## cla

have you brought everything yet???


----------



## sammynashley

hello ladies


how are we all coping with the heat today?? my feet have already swollen up and i've barely done anything!! i have the midwife at half 2, i don't wanna go :( she's a meany lol.


lyns- your bump looks lovely how are you hun? i'm feeling alot better about things now just decided i'm not gunna think about it and i'm gunna enjoy the rest of the pregnancy this is my special time :) have you been baby shopping atall??


cla- how are you hun?? are you enjoying the weather? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

almost hun...just the nappies baby vest sheets that kinda thing left to get. but im hoping baby shower to get some bits..well that if anyone comes at this rate no one will lol x


----------



## cla

sammy you havent got long left so you wont see the meany anymore, untill the next baby:happydance:
im alright, ive changed my opk and i havent seemed to have a strong possitive:dohh: there was a line from last monday and they have slowly gone lighter since thursday.


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hello ladies
> 
> 
> how are we all coping with the heat today?? my feet have already swollen up and i've barely done anything!! i have the midwife at half 2, i don't wanna go :( she's a meany lol.
> 
> 
> lyns- *your bump looks lovely how are you hun? i'm feeling alot better about things now just decided i'm not gunna think about it and i'm gunna enjoy the rest of the pregnancy this is my special time  *have you been baby shopping atall??
> 
> 
> cla- how are you hun?? are you enjoying the weather?
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png



thats good sammy i really do hope your ok and i really do hope you coping well. you are so strong and im so proud that your doing this on your own..your amazing and i hope the mw goes well today :) remember you got my number if anything xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sammynashley

i think it's gunna be a while until i have another baby i've had enough trouble through this pregnancy lol. 

what opk's have you changed to?? i found the only ones i could get on with was the first response 30pack so you could monitor the whole cycle and the clear blue digital with the smiley face. any others confused me completely.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sammynashley

babydeabreu said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> 
> how are we all coping with the heat today?? my feet have already swollen up and i've barely done anything!! i have the midwife at half 2, i don't wanna go :( she's a meany lol.
> 
> 
> lyns- *your bump looks lovely how are you hun? i'm feeling alot better about things now just decided i'm not gunna think about it and i'm gunna enjoy the rest of the pregnancy this is my special time  *have you been baby shopping atall??
> 
> 
> cla- how are you hun?? are you enjoying the weather?
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png
> 
> 
> 
> thats good sammy i really do hope your ok and i really do hope you coping well. you are so strong and im so proud that your doing this on your own..your amazing and i hope the mw goes well today :) remember you got my number if anything xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...



im ok hun honestly still winds me up but who can blame me, sorry i didn't reply to you pm i just kinda distanced myself from the whole thing and been making sur i have everything for the little munchkin.


how are you tho hun? bet you can't wait until you on maternity leave!!!



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> almost hun...just the nappies baby vest sheets that kinda thing left to get. but im hoping baby shower to get some bits..well that if anyone comes at this rate no one will lol x

you will have lots of people come, if they dont come send pete around to slap them one :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> 
> how are we all coping with the heat today?? my feet have already swollen up and i've barely done anything!! i have the midwife at half 2, i don't wanna go :( she's a meany lol.
> 
> 
> lyns- *your bump looks lovely how are you hun? i'm feeling alot better about things now just decided i'm not gunna think about it and i'm gunna enjoy the rest of the pregnancy this is my special time  *have you been baby shopping atall??
> 
> 
> cla- how are you hun?? are you enjoying the weather?
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png
> 
> 
> 
> thats good sammy i really do hope your ok and i really do hope you coping well. you are so strong and im so proud that your doing this on your own..your amazing and i hope the mw goes well today :) remember you got my number if anything xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> im ok hun honestly still winds me up but who can blame me, sorry i didn't reply to you pm i just kinda distanced myself from the whole thing and been making sur i have everything for the little munchkin.
> 
> 
> how are you tho hun? bet you can't wait until you on maternity leave!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.pngClick to expand...

no thats complete understandble no need to apoligize. just glad your keep possitive and looking after budda and yourself :hugs:

i soooooooooooooooo cant wait to leave..next tuesday afternoon ill be outa here and i cant tell you i wont be missing it here one bit..i may get bored at home but anything is better than this place....its just so depresssing :happydance: xxx



claire - if anyone does turn up will only be my mum and sister in law..my friend just dont care anymore but hey never mind yay :winkwink::shrug:


----------



## cla

If they don't turn up they arnt your real friends xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

indeed claire :) 

sammy how did you get on with the mw appointment? hope everything is ok :) xx

got mine tomorrow morning whoop whoop :) xx


----------



## cla

morning everybody.
lynsey how did you get on:hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Morning peoples x x howz everyone coping x


----------



## cla

hello mommy how are you both getting on:hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Both doing really well thank u, Honor is now in a babytherm rather than her inci and. Weighs 1.170kg howz all u where u all gone x x x


----------



## cla

I'm glad she is doing so well. Have they sorted you out now


----------



## Magik204

I'm ok ta not too bad, just got a lot of pills and keep having to drunk loads but other wise not to bad and coping will update properly when I get home x x


----------



## cla

Hello stranger. Have they said when you will be allowed home yet


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Both doing really well thank u, Honor is now in a babytherm rather than her inci and. Weighs 1.170kg howz all u where u all gone x x x

woohoooo thats so good to hear hunnie....nice that her weight is increasing and health is growing. how have you been coping and hows your body? do you have any idea when she will be allowed home? will it be around the time that of her normal due date and depending on her health etc? im just glad that all is well for all of you :) xx

well ladies what can i say 32 weeks yesterday and growing like a fat ball lol seriously tho im massive and looking like an elephant lol i went to a wedding yesterday(bad idea) the heat was just so much for me i look like i red letter box from hot hot flushes and like a bucket of water had been thrown over me from the sweat lol lovely wedding but boy 32weeks pregnany in 29degrees heat stuck in a room full of 70 people NOT recommended lol :dohh::dohh:

how have everyone been?

sarah? claire? sammy? amanda? bea? ellooooooooo :coffee:


----------



## babydeabreu

hows everyone been? very quiet in here lately :( sammy everything ok hun? hope mummies is there for you xxx


----------



## loobi

babydeabreu.. what a gorgeous photo and your other half..... 

i must say, that the factthat our hot hot weather seems to have buggered off for a little while has pleased me toa degree, cos we had it roasting and i didnt cope great, my toes were like sausages, andmyhands , welli felt like my fingers were going to explode, having said that, it hasnt been COOL, still having to use the fan in bed, or no chance at allof goingoff tosleep..... 

i havebeen in here a few times before, but guys, do you mid if i stay here with you for the last stretch?? i am just feeling that it would be nice to have someone to be chatting to etc, 

goto hospital tomorrow, hoping little fella has turned over, but i am not holding out much hope as i can stillfeel what i am almost positive its his feet down in my bits.... 

willlet ya know.... my dd is due her baby in three weeks, am scared out of my wits having to go to labour with her.... firstly cosi am notlookig forward to seeingher in pain, but secondly, cos its going to really hit home that oh my god i am gonn have to go thru this in a few weeks myself " hahahaha

hope all are well in here.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
lou
xxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

i was wondering if everybody is ok :hugs:
well im neally at the end of another cycle so iam just going with the flow, im trying not to stress and im doing really well !


----------



## cla

loobi said:


> babydeabreu.. what a gorgeous photo and your other half.....
> 
> i must say, that the factthat our hot hot weather seems to have buggered off for a little while has pleased me toa degree, cos we had it roasting and i didnt cope great, my toes were like sausages, andmyhands , welli felt like my fingers were going to explode, having said that, it hasnt been COOL, still having to use the fan in bed, or no chance at allof goingoff tosleep.....
> 
> i havebeen in here a few times before, but guys, do you mid if i stay here with you for the last stretch?? i am just feeling that it would be nice to have someone to be chatting to etc,
> 
> goto hospital tomorrow, hoping little fella has turned over, but i am not holding out much hope as i can stillfeel what i am almost positive its his feet down in my bits....
> 
> willlet ya know.... my dd is due her baby in three weeks, am scared out of my wits having to go to labour with her.... firstly cosi am notlookig forward to seeingher in pain, but secondly, cos its going to really hit home that oh my god i am gonn have to go thru this in a few weeks myself " hahahaha
> 
> hope all are well in here.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> lou
> xxxxxxxx

hello hun, you will love it over here everybody is sooooooooooooooooo nice:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

loobi said:


> babydeabreu.. what a gorgeous photo and your other half.....
> 
> i must say, that the factthat our hot hot weather seems to have buggered off for a little while has pleased me toa degree, cos we had it roasting and i didnt cope great, my toes were like sausages, andmyhands , welli felt like my fingers were going to explode, having said that, it hasnt been COOL, still having to use the fan in bed, or no chance at allof goingoff tosleep.....
> 
> i havebeen in here a few times before, but guys, do you mid if i stay here with you for the last stretch?? i am just feeling that it would be nice to have someone to be chatting to etc,
> 
> goto hospital tomorrow, hoping little fella has turned over, but i am not holding out much hope as i can stillfeel what i am almost positive its his feet down in my bits....
> 
> willlet ya know.... my dd is due her baby in three weeks, am scared out of my wits having to go to labour with her.... firstly cosi am notlookig forward to seeingher in pain, but secondly, cos its going to really hit home that oh my god i am gonn have to go thru this in a few weeks myself " hahahaha
> 
> hope all are well in here.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> lou
> xxxxxxxx

hey lou thanks for the compliment :) of course you can stay in here with us your more than welcome. it seems everyone is busy atm :shrug: but im still here talking to my self lol how have you been getting on ?

i know what you mean bout the hands and feet...i've finished work now but when i was there my feet used to look like elephants feet and my hands just like yours sausages lol (not the sexiest thing to look at) of hunnie how sexy do i look looking like a swollen elephant with swollen bubbles coming out of my body lol ohh yummy lol :dohh::dohh:



how you keeping claire bear? xxx

hope everyone isny so hot..i have two fans on in my house windows open and im stilllllllllllllllllllllll hot lol helllppp meee lol xx


----------



## cla

I'm alright I had a possitive opk last Friday and Saturday so I had enough time to bd. So my af should be due next week hopfully she doesn't show her face lol. I can't believe rian as only got another 4 weeks left at school then he will break up for 6 weeks, then when he goes back he will be In year 5. The years are going to fast. And it's my dads 50th tomorrow


----------



## Magik204

Heys guys oh my god what a day cant belive my work making me reduant and not telling me and not paying me im so upset and stressed and dunno what to do. I had to levae Honor and try and sort it all out which i havent even managed to do. What a bloody nightmare. 

*Honor Update *

Well guys on monday Honor weighed 1235kg today she weighs 1275kg so all good she is doing excellent got an eye check on monday.
Today we got told part of her brain is larger then the other but is just within the limits and said there is no need to worry but they will check again before she ges discharged. Not much else to say shes doing really well will try and get some pics for you. 

So guys whats happening with you lot and bumps. 

Lynz love the pic you look so well.

Cla, Sending lots of spermy dust to keep that horrid witch away 

Sammy how you doing hun any further news. 

Sarah hope its not to hot for you 

xxxx


----------



## loobi

thank you for the welcome girls...
Cla... got everything crossed for you love.... ihope you dont mind that i mention this, cos the last thing i would want to do is upset you... but looking at your ticker, you had the same thing happen to you as i hadlast year almost to the day... if you ever want to vent i am always here..... its one of the hardest things i have even experienced... i really hope i havent spoken out of turn....

magik... thats awfull bout your job.. are they allowed to do that and not let you know...
glad honor is doing good... bless her strong heart!!!!!! 

well, its raining here in midlands of ireland... and although the wind is blowing a little bit, its still warm.... 
had my check up today, and all is well, apart from the little monkey is still up the wrong way.... dr doesnt seem worried... says is he is still that way att37 weeks, he will take him by section a week before due date, i am going to ask him to cange that to 2 weeks before when inext see him.... cos i am stressing about going into labour naturally... and then it having to be emergency... they are solaid back about things they are almost sleepy..... he always says to me " oh laura, they dont make women like you any more, youare good at making babies, let me do the worryin" that doesnt make me fel better though for some reason....itellya though, this position is so sore in comparison to carrying withhead down... i never experienced this with any or my other 6 pregnancies ..

really wishing i was at home in the UK ... i miss my family alot lately... and found ou tlast thrsday that my dad has prostate cancer... so i really feel a bit lost...
anyway girls, so nice to " meet" you all...
lou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

Don't be stupid Hun it's always nice to talk to someone who as been throw the samething. If you don't mind me asking what happened to you


----------



## loobi

well mine, was a mmc... i went for check up at 17 weeks, and he had stopped growing at 13 weeks, it was one of the most devastating feelings in the world to me.... 
i had to have meds to bring him away..... dh ended up delivering him in the bathroom at home, as they gave me the meds and told me to come back in 48 hours... but it took only 36 so we were not ready... had to then go in and have d and c as placenta was stuck.... they told us it was a boy... we have his resting place in our garden with roses and angels watching over him.. i let helium balloon go on his due date in dec, and as we watched it fly away 2 magpies flew across our path and DD said " mummy look 2 for joy" 4 days later i found out i was pregnant again..... i comfort myself with thinking it was our little mans blessing ...xxxxxx

as i said, i am always here, no ones experiences are the very same, but just sometimes it helps to be able to talk to someone who understands how angry and bereft you feel....

lotsa love
xxx


----------



## cla

Oh my god that is just what happened to me but my waters broke. And I had the baby at home and then had a d&c. How long did it take you to concieve again


----------



## loobi

i got pregnant in october, but iliterally knew for one week, and lost it.... then i found outbout this little man in dec..... so 5 months or there abouts, longest five months ever.... in fact, our daughter found out she was expecting in nov and i was devastated, and we kinda gave up, cos it seemd wrong ... and BAM.... we relaxed and it happened....

got everything crossed for you love,, you taking epo and vit b etc?


----------



## babydeabreu

jeazzzzzzzzzzzz lou baby number 7 wow you have been busy :) 

sorry to hear bout your dad thats just horrible..how is he getting on with treatment? when will you be coming back over to england? i hope you havent been too stressed about this as i know this like this can lay in the back of your mind and trouble you subconsciously :) 

looks like theres alot of us here that have had a mmc then..i had one also 4 years ago and it is indeed not the nicest thing to ever go through..but our lovely claire is doing very well indeed..shes keeping an eye on her self and her body seems to be back to normal so hopfuly soon she want be that far behind us :)


bea - how can they make you redundant with out talking to you? have you seeked advince from anyone bout this? surly they cant do that with ouot paying you? im sure thats legal..your work must be taking the piss surely they cant do that bea surely? you have rights i think you need to get some advice. even still you can get help from benefits though cant you? so glad that honor is ok..bet you cant wait to bring her home? keep smiling xxxx


----------



## Kaitybug

Hello, it's Kaitlyn, the never here girl. Lol, I was reading through the last several pages to see how you all are doing before commenting. It seems that we are okay, just hot? Bea- That really stinks about your job, and doesn't seem right at all!

I had an appointment today, which I have been going once a week for the past two months because I have elevated liver enzymes, and at one point my OB was going to have me do a liver biopsy, but it looks like the numbers are going down and I might not have to do this. 

Anyway, I went today to have a biological profile, which is just an ultrasound, and they saw that my amniotic fluid was on the low side, but it hasn't broken. I was wondering, since a lot of you are at about the same as me as far as weeks, if any of you have run into this? She said it could be the heat, which it is has been around 96 F (36 C), but now I'm going to do an U/S every week to see about it. 
I also learned that the baby is approx. 4 lbs 9 0z, how about your little ones? And she said that I am a fingertip dilated. Anyone else dilated yet? That was a million questions, but I thought it would be nice to compare.


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies!!! :)


I'm still here just been having a few down days so thought i'd stay away. but i'm back and i'm happy-ish :) and 33WEEKS!!! how has everyone been??

i now have my blood testy thingy for my GD i have to test it 4 times a day and have to be on a sort of strict diet it sucks when you have cravings. i was also told i might have to be put on a insulin drip while i give birth so looks like my water birth could be out the window :( 


bea- surely they can't just make you redundant they must have to give you some sort of redundancy pay otherwise that's just bloody stupid! glah honor is ok and gaining weight.

cla- how are you hun?


lyns- i know what you mean about elephant feet :( i'm suffering with it too, my feet don't even look like my own, i call them my swankles (swollen ankles) lol. my bumps seems to have really grown too finally lol.


loobi- welcome to the chat hun, sorry to hear whats happened to you in the past. 


kaitlyn- my waters broke about 3weeks ago when i was shopping in sainsbury's of all places but luckily i only lost about half a cupfull and they resealed (thank god) they also had to do a internal examination i was told i was slighty dilated and was told to just take it very easy that was 3 weeks ago and i'm still doing fine.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

loobi said:


> well mine, was a mmc... i went for check up at 17 weeks, and he had stopped growing at 13 weeks, it was one of the most devastating feelings in the world to me....
> i had to have meds to bring him away..... dh ended up delivering him in the bathroom at home, as they gave me the meds and told me to come back in 48 hours... but it took only 36 so we were not ready... had to then go in and have d and c as placenta was stuck.... they told us it was a boy... we have his resting place in our garden with roses and angels watching over him.. i let helium balloon go on his due date in dec, and as we watched it fly away 2 magpies flew across our path and DD said " mummy look 2 for joy" 4 days later i found out i was pregnant again..... i comfort myself with thinking it was our little mans blessing ...xxxxxx
> 
> as i said, i am always here, no ones experiences are the very same, but just sometimes it helps to be able to talk to someone who understands how angry and bereft you feel....
> 
> lotsa love
> xxx

thanks for that it gives me hope that someone else has got pregnant and have neally got to 40weeks. i bet it as been really hard for you????
so has your daughter had her baby nanny:happydance:


----------



## cla

hi sammy are you ok hun. is everything ok hun at home????
i bet it is horrible having to those tests everyday and watch what you eat. you will be better once he is out:hugs:
im alright i ovd last friday and saturday but i have started to spot again today which was the same time last cycle. so im out again, cycle 4 here i come


----------



## sammynashley

yeah everythings ok at home apart from i think i'm doing the nesting thing atm everythings has to be cleaned lol. the tests aren't too bad, they don't hurt its just annoying remembering to do them. and i can't have my fizzy drinks :( it sucks because i crave the bubbles in the drink the only thing i can drink its sparkling water or coke zero oh and diet coke and lemonade but i love my cream soda :(

sorry your onto another cycle hun but stay positive and it will happen. just enjoy the summer sit back and relax and you'll soon have mr storky knocking on your door 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

at least your home will be nice and clean lol
you lot will be my bump buddys again by the time it happens:dohh:
i thought it would be easyer having possitive opks because i know when im oving but it just doesnt make things any easyer.


----------



## sammynashley

i doubt i'll be having another for a while hun. had enough problems this pregnancy. 

maybe wen your getting you positive opk your stressing out too much. have you tried the hips in the air and all that hun and doing it in positions so it doesn't come out straight away? 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

i have chilled out this month i have had no choice i know if i dont it wont help.
when we do it my legs are straight in the air for over 30mins, i have just got to wait:wacko:


----------



## loobi

hiya girls....i am hearing from family in uk, that its stillmega hot over there...warm here too, but not so its makingme too uncomfortable...

Cla.... again, hope this isnt speaking out of turn... are ya taking EPO , and b vits etc?? probly stupid question... its worth giving other half folic acid each day too, its good for sperm motility..... stick with it love, it will be worthit inthe end, i promise... you seem in good spirits , which is great.... i admire you ... when we fellthis time, everything worked out great for us time wise, as DD wasnt livinghere atthe time, she had her own place, and DS was inUk for ten days, so we only had thelittlies inthe house... we managed to get some in everysingle day... i was taking everything i could possibly get into me too... i was onEPO, obvously folic acid, b vitamins, vitaminc with iron.... i was rattling probly.... but it seemed to work... i am not pretending to be fountain of knowledge, cos i am sure i am far from it, but just saying what worked for us... hope you dont mind me saying...

ooooh me poor old girl is in bits, we went grovery shopping this morning, and walking round makes my spd hurt somuch i was almost crying at one point, dh was browsing and i wanted to shout at him " hurry the hellup i an in agony here" poor thing...hahahahah he is so patient with me.

we are approaching our ds birthday ( monday 5/7) it is the year anniversary for when our little fella came .... its going tobe a bittersweet day for me, but i wont let it spoilhis birthday he is going to be 10, which he is delighted about, but i think he is a bit nervous that his day will be spoiled llike it was last year... 

sammynashley... asda doa diet cream soda thats quite nice, we go up into the north to do grocery shopping sometimes, as it is somuch cheaper and i get the for dh as he is diabetic... just an idea for ya love.....

Lindsay.... how you today lovely??? 

right here i go for now, got to get in touch with kitbag, as just realised ds's england shirt he wanted for his brthday hasnt yet arrived and it was sent a week ago... we struggle her with our postal service.... we have had so much stufff go astray before.. its shit!!!!!!

lou
xxx


----------



## cla

I need all the advise I can get lol. 
I'm taking b vits , I took them the month I concieved last then stopped at 3 months. And I started to take them again when I mc. 
What's epo?????


----------



## loobi

epo is evening primrose oil tablets.... it helps your body produce the good EWCM , hence the little swimmers have more good stuff to swin thru to get em inthe riht place..... but if you start taking it, you must start on cd1 and stop when you have ovulated...xxxxx


----------



## cla

Im thick somtimes:dohh:


----------



## loobi

not at all.... hehe... its ttc. it taks over your whole life.... i know how that feels..... lotsa love


----------



## bklove

Sorry i've been MIA. This week was special, first found out the babies belly was sort of small and I may be put on bed rest in 2 weeks if it doesn't get bigger, and there is a hole in the baby's heart, but the degree and what will happen won't be clear till after the baby is born. I mean everything else as ok, just within ok there were some issues. That knocked me off the horse for a second, but i'm ok and just settled that things will be ok at this point. Crazyness!

I have to stop back soon to make proper comments, loobi welcome and lots of hugs to you all.


----------



## cla

bklove said:


> Sorry i've been MIA. This week was special, first found out the babies belly was sort of small and I may be put on bed rest in 2 weeks if it doesn't get bigger, and there is a hole in the baby's heart, but the degree and what will happen won't be clear till after the baby is born. I mean everything else as ok, just within ok there were some issues. That knocked me off the horse for a second, but i'm ok and just settled that things will be ok at this point. Crazyness!
> 
> I have to stop back soon to make proper comments, loobi welcome and lots of hugs to you all.

oh hun everything will be ok:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> Sorry i've been MIA. This week was special, first found out the babies belly was sort of small and I may be put on bed rest in 2 weeks if it doesn't get bigger, and there is a hole in the baby's heart, but the degree and what will happen won't be clear till after the baby is born. I mean everything else as ok, just within ok there were some issues. That knocked me off the horse for a second, but i'm ok and just settled that things will be ok at this point. Crazyness!
> 
> I have to stop back soon to make proper comments, loobi welcome and lots of hugs to you all.

jeazzz hun..thats just scary news indeed. i hope baby is doing well and continues to get stronger and hes little heart grows stronger too. i bet that did knock you for six...i hope hubby has been good support for you and that you both are staying possitive :) xxxx:hugs::hugs:



i went to the hospital yesterday due to not feeling baby move all day..didnt feel him all morning all afternoon so i ask pete to take me to the hospital as my doctors dont have midwifes after a certain time. we got there about 6 oclock...but thankfuly after an hour of monitoring baby heart beat was ok a little low at some point but then high on others...but mw said seems to be healthy. after getting home 3 hours later i got home(after a kebab and some coke) he finally moved...iv never shit myself so much in all my life...me and pete literally cried it was that much lol after the mc we had 4 years ago obviously we both dreaded the worst. this boy is going to give us a heart attach ....he isnt even born yet lol you girls that are going through alot with yours i give you so much support and solute you so much for your strenght cos yesterday was just too much :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


sammmy sammy how you been hunnie? hows bubba been with you? 

lou..im good thanks sweet part from the scare yesterday im alot better now lol and yes it is very hot over here..i have the windows open fans on and i still feel like im in an oven lol how you feeling?

claire - keep up the good work hun(keith as well) lol some times you need a little time out..its good for you both ... mentally as wel as physcially...:) xx

bea - got anymore piccies of little Honor? hope she is just as strong as mummie is doing...bet you cant wait till shes home xxx


----------



## sammynashley

hey lyns 

your little man is giving you grief already before he's even entered the world, my little man does that sometimes he has lazy days and others he won't stop. it's the scariest feeling in the world when they stop moving.

i'm alright hun, been nesting again cleaned yup the living room today from top to bottom. things don't seem to clean enough. i started taking raspberry leaf tablets aswell hopefully they work like everyone says.

babys cool too he pushes my bump around all over the place, it changes shap so much its funny to watch, i have the hospital on the 19th too for my last scan after that i shouldn't have anymore. 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## loobi

bklove... oh my goodness... no wonder youwere knocked for six... hopefully your little one will keep growing stronger .....

lyns.... little rascal was having a lazy day, and needed some coke and a dodgy kebab to get him up and running again, bless your hearts, i know how you were feeling, cos i panic when i dont get as much movement as usual, cos of what happened to us lastyear too.... hope he is kicking the shit outof you today, all meant in the best possible way... lotsa love

sammynashley ... did ya go get the diet cream soda.. gotta say, telling you about it made me really want some, alas its a 2 hour drive to asda from here..... 

Cla... how you feeling petal???? hope you are ok

afm.... i have had a busy day getting my laundry up to date etc... had got a bit behind cos we have had so much rain.... but it has set of my spd really bad , had to take some painkillers to easeit a bit for me... and i am so so tired, i just cant seem to settle inbed, i am knackered when i go up and then i lay there just trying to go off but sleep wont come... i even tried lavender oil on the pillow last night.....

anyway my lovelies..... keep cool.... its actually not too bad here today.... if last year is anything to go by, we have already had our good weather for the year and the kids are now on hols for the summer, and will be cooped up inside driving us all nuts....

lots of love
lou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

loobi said:


> bklove... oh my goodness... no wonder youwere knocked for six... hopefully your little one will keep growing stronger .....
> 
> lyns.... little rascal was having a lazy day, and needed some coke and a dodgy kebab to get him up and running again, bless your hearts, i know how you were feeling, cos i panic when i dont get as much movement as usual, cos of what happened to us lastyear too.... hope he is kicking the shit outof you today, all meant in the best possible way... lotsa love
> 
> sammynashley ... did ya go get the diet cream soda.. gotta say, telling you about it made me really want some, alas its a 2 hour drive to asda from here.....
> 
> Cla... how you feeling petal???? hope you are ok
> 
> afm.... i have had a busy day getting my laundry up to date etc... had got a bit behind cos we have had so much rain.... but it has set of my spd really bad , had to take some painkillers to easeit a bit for me... and i am so so tired, i just cant seem to settle inbed, i am knackered when i go up and then i lay there just trying to go off but sleep wont come... i even tried lavender oil on the pillow last night.....
> 
> anyway my lovelies..... keep cool.... its actually not too bad here today.... if last year is anything to go by, we have already had our good weather for the year and the kids are now on hols for the summer, and will be cooped up inside driving us all nuts....
> 
> lots of love
> lou
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



hahahaha he has indeed today..hes been kicking punching elbowing headbutting wiggerling around which is just so great..the more he moves the greater it is. when he didnt move allday yesterday i was sseriously crapping myself lol 

sammy glad your doing well sweet...cleaning is very good for the mind so you clean as much as you need lol 

i've been doing the same today..must be a cleaning pregnancy day haha we put a couple of shelves up in the kitchen for pots and pans to hand from and plates to sit on etc..looks lovely but cos of the dust from drilling i decided to hummm bleach the WHOLE kitchen i mean all the pots the cup holders everything in there haha so yup i know what you feel sam :) lol xx



:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz how is everyone?? where is everyone??..did everyone have a good weekend? i got lovely sunburnt due to not putting suncream on the back of shoulders...everwhere else but not there what a doffers!! ..hummm and my nose i look like a raindeer lol 

ok so heres me at 33+2 weeks little man is showing indeed :)

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/332weeks.jpg

hope everyone is doing ok just seem to be really really really quite in here :( 

lots of xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

wow thats a bump, i bet it feels great knowing your little man is growing in there. :happydance:


----------



## sammynashley

hello ladies i'm still here :D



how is everyone?




heres my bump at 33+4 :)




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png
 



Attached Files:







Photo0569.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

what another cute bump, i cant believe how much you have both grown:happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

> wow thats a bump, i bet it feels great knowing your little man is growing in there.

hahaha it is indeed a bump thanks claire :) how have you been hun? what did you get up too at the weekend?? 



sam - ellooooooooooooooooooo baby there he is :) bump has grown some hasnt he..looking great my lovely :) you been ok too? xxx



sarah - you still there hun? 

bea - ???

amanda - ??




just a questions for you why im here...is anyone else getting yellow/white discharge? the mw took a swap last week and now i just got a letter in the door asking me to rebook an appintment for another swap to keep an eye on things but the letter didnt say what it was or if everything is fine..hummm.. is anyone else getting this??


----------



## cla

im alright the weekend was a load of crap:growlmad: me and keith had a few arguments which ending in him staying at his friends because he pissed me off that much i didnt want him home:growlmad:
we are ok know we have had a talk and sorted things out:happydance:
well if looks like my evil friend will be with me today, so i will be on cycle 4:growlmad:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> im alright the weekend was a load of crap:growlmad: me and keith had a few arguments which ending in him staying at his friends because he pissed me off that much i didnt want him home:growlmad:
> we are ok know we have had a talk and sorted things out:happydance:
> well if looks like my evil friend will be with me today, so i will be on cycle 4:growlmad:



awww im glad you both have sorted it out though..things like this can make things very emotional and frustrating so i hope hes come home to give you a big cuddle. cuddles always help me feel better when im pissed off. 

keep your chin up hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## cla

so when have you got to go back to the doctors????


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> so when have you got to go back to the doctors????

well im not sure...iv got my 34 +5 weeks appointment on thursday the 15th so im thinking wait till them...as i dont like seein the doctor especially to open my legs to get a swap taken lol so i might just wait till then :shrug::dohh:


----------



## sammynashley

hey lyns

i'm alright hun just been getting quite painfull braxton hicks :( i don't like them lol god know how i'm gunna be in labour. i've also had white creamy discharge it comes and goes, i told the midwife she didn't seem very concerned atall just said if it's smelly or doesn't go away book a appointment with the docter.

i think they're just keeping a eye on things hun, i read somewhere that things like UTI's and thrush can bring on pre term labour so they might just be keeping a eye on you hun.

i have been leaking else where tho :blush: seems my milk is trying to make a appearance :( it's not nice atall my boobs are sore and itchy and my nipple feel bruised. i bought some nipple cream tho seems to be helping :)



cla- glad to hear you've sorted things out hun. sorry to hear cycle 4 is on it's way hun, but atleast your body's getting back to normal. 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

sammy its horrible isnt it, i started to leak a week after i lost the baby:growlmad:
lynsey its horrible isnt it when you have to open your legs and you have got to think it gets WORSE lol


----------



## sammynashley

i'd got out the shower and was drying myself off and looked down and saw it i was like WHAT IS THAT!!! lol i didn't expect it to come until after i had the baby. 

i hate having swabs taken knowing someones looking right up your bits and they say to you relax, how is that possible lol 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

when i was pregnant with rian i started to leak at 6months, i would only have to touch my boob and there it was.


----------



## sammynashley

luckily it's not enough to use breast pads i was just really shocked that it happened. so what is everyone upto today?? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

nothing much, ive done all my jobs so iam just waiting to pick rian up.


----------



## sammynashley

i'm having a lazy day today, yesterday was pretty manic. i have the midwife on wednesday i really hate her lol don't wanna go. she the only midwife for my area and she always running late and she a cow :(



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

haha jeaz i dont know what id do if i started leeking now. even the thought of it seems strange..i think its becos baby isnt here yet. 

i've phoned the docs ill ring back in the morning to get an appointment first thing. im not sure if i can book it with the mw though but i will atleast talk to the doc tomorrow as im not letting him look at my pussy..the only man im doing that for is pete lol i think it may be an infection thats why its yellow..it doesnt smell or itchy its just a yellow light green colour. ill let you know how i get on tomorrow if i can get the mw that is cos my doctor is an asshole so hopfuly mw :)

im doing nothing to day sam...first day in 3 weeks im actually allown as pete has been off work sick...so now ive got the placce to my self to chill the ..... out lol the house is upsize down there no food but i just dont care today as iv been none stop for the last 3 weeks. 

got my baby shower on the 17th so im just writing my invites out and seeing if anyone is coming apart from my mum and sister in law hahah whooopie iv got loadz of friends NOT lol


----------



## sammynashley

it sounds like you've got a bit of infection hun, i'm sure it's nothing to worry about tho. all last week i did the house work nothing could be clean enough i just couldn't stop lol. can't believe we've only got a few weeks left and our lives will change forever.

i'm sure people will turn up hun, some people just get freaked out by pregnancy or don't know how to be about it. i'm not having a baby shower. i'm waiting until the babys born them hopefully if the weathers nice gunna throw a BBQ invite people round and have a babys head wetting party. i'm a bit worried about children around the baby tho think i'll be too overprotective that i'll be too snappy. ( the children in my family are little sh*ts)




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies! I'm also having a lazy day today, am not sleeping well during the night so am currently lay on the sofa watching hubby decorate the living room in a lovely mellow peaceful shade of green :) how are you all? I've missed you x


----------



## cla

hows the bumps doing:happydance:


----------



## loobi

hiya girls...

how is everyone?? hope you get sorted linds .... 

i am having BH today , takin my breath away a bit earlier.... and am so tired its not even funny.... 

it was  our ds 10th birthday yesterday , and sadly it ws also the anniversary of our little man passing last year.. my friend got me some lanterns to light and let float away, which we did late last night, it was really emotional.... but a nice thing to do...

our eldest ds is in UK at the mo, staying with his half brother in Ipswich, he has been gone for three weeks now, i really miss him, he is my mate, we usually have such a giggle together.. think he staying for three more weeks yet... 

ah well.. notmuch news here really.... hope everyone is doing good.
lotsa love

oh btw.. No , not a nanny again yet, but she due in two and half weeks, so could be any day......

lou
xxx


----------



## cla

oh hun iam so sorry about yesterday, i bet it was hard celebrating somthing happy and somthing sad. i bet it was hard putting a brave face on for everybody.
is your son having a good time over here???
and does your daughter know what she is having????


----------



## loobi

it was hard, but i had to make sure his day wasnt ruined like it was last year, bless him... he was heartbroken last year tolose his baby brother and on his birthday too....

ah yeah DS is having a ball over there.... he was over at the end of last year too... he gets on great with his older half brother... they have a blast together, he is 19 and big bro is 23 so they go out on th epull hahahahaha IPSWICH>....LOCK UP YOUR DAUGHTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


NO dd doesnt know what she is having... we did ask at one of r her appoinment, but the dr has a bad record for getting it wrong, he said he THINKS its a boy, but in honesty i could see whathe was poiting at and saying that it looks like there is more there thanona girl... so we not taking his word for it at all..... i was lucky the day i found out, cos he wasnt in and ther dr that was there was happy to tell me, but also i was 22 weeks and we got a perfect bum shot and could see all his wiggly bits ourselves.... but they arent allowed to say its 100 % accurate, but that it is likely to be aboy.... so who knows i still might come home with a pink one...hahah nah i saw his little willy waving at me..... 

not feeling too good today.. thinking i may take wee to dr tomorrow to get checked, cos i feel like i may have a uti... i have had em uite a bit this pregnancy.. will see how i feel inthe morning.. am sitting here sucking down the water....

off for a nice bath in a minute... when i say nice, its enjoyable whiel i am in it, but getting out isnt themost comfortable thing in the world.... and causes a tidal wave....


hope everyone is well today... lots and lotsa love
lou
xxxx


----------



## cla

Enjoy your bath Hun


----------



## Magik204

Hey Girlies, How you all doing, some gorgeouse bumps there ladies i miss what little bump i did have. Well what a week im having i have not been paid a penny from work and doesnt look like i will be getting anything either im having a right stressful battle on my hands which i dont need. 

Honor is doing really well and has now hit 3lb 1 so very pleased with that, i will send lyns a few new pics if she would be so kind as to upload them for me xxx


----------



## cla

bea im so happy that honour is doing really well. have they said if she will have to stay in till her due date.
i cant believe you havent had any money yet, have you got in touch with anybody about it.


----------



## babydeabreu

hey everyone i just check my e-mail and lovely bea has send me pictures of her gorgeous baby girl Honor. she is looking so well and so beautiful just like mummy :)

Honor


----------



## babydeabreu

i will be back later to talk to everyone just popping out hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## cla

i cant believe how much she as grown, what a little cutie:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

loobi said:


> hiya girls...
> 
> how is everyone?? hope you get sorted linds ....
> 
> i am having BH today , takin my breath away a bit earlier.... and am so tired its not even funny....
> 
> it was our ds 10th birthday yesterday , and sadly it ws also the anniversary of our little man passing last year.. my friend got me some lanterns to light and let float away, which we did late last night, it was really emotional.... but a nice thing to do...
> 
> our eldest ds is in UK at the mo, staying with his half brother in Ipswich, he has been gone for three weeks now, i really miss him, he is my mate, we usually have such a giggle together.. think he staying for three more weeks yet...
> 
> ah well.. notmuch news here really.... hope everyone is doing good.
> lotsa love
> 
> oh btw.. No , not a nanny again yet, but she due in two and half weeks, so could be any day......
> 
> lou
> xxx

aww


> * my friend got me some lanterns to light and let float away*

 thats really really lovely of her....so you kinda celebrated hes birth as well as hes death as well as your others b/day...whats an emotional time for you hun :) i bet it was really lovely thing to do such strong but thoughful thing :) :hugs:


didnt go docs seeing mw next thursday so ill wait to then as my doc is just sooo useless i might as well just headbutt the wall :dohh:

hows everyone today? 

bea again your little one is just so adorable and so strong..she looks so sweet not long now till she can come home to mummy and daddy :) 

hope you got to talk to citiziens hun xx


----------



## Magik204

Hey guys just a quick note before i pop up and see Honor, yer shes such a special little girl. Cla she weighed 935g ( 2lb) she is now 1470kg although may weigh more as she gets weighed today so will find out when i get up there but that is 3lb 1 oz. shes doing so so well its just her mummy that is getting ill again because of all the stress. 

will pop back later on this evening and have a proper chat xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Hey guys just a quick note before i pop up and see Honor, yer shes such a special little girl. Cla she weighed 935g ( 2lb) she is now 1470kg although may weigh more as she gets weighed today so will find out when i get up there but that is 3lb 1 oz. shes doing so so well its just her mummy that is getting ill again because of all the stress.
> 
> will pop back later on this evening and have a proper chat xxx

all the best hun...big hugs xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

Magik204 said:


> Hey guys just a quick note before i pop up and see Honor, yer shes such a special little girl. Cla she weighed 935g ( 2lb) she is now 1470kg although may weigh more as she gets weighed today so will find out when i get up there but that is 3lb 1 oz. shes doing so so well its just her mummy that is getting ill again because of all the stress.
> 
> will pop back later on this evening and have a proper chat xxx

Ho Hun I'm so sorry you have been through enough you don't need this crap with pay as well.


----------



## Magik204

Good evenings girlies how are we all xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey bea - how did you get on..how was honor? 

hope your feeling better xxx


----------



## Magik204

Honor is good thanks hun, they have turned her heated mattress of as she seems to be maintaining her tempreature, she is now 1500kg while is 3lb 3oz, and she managed to take some milk from me so all looking very very positive. 

Still fighting about wages. How you doing Hun xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

thats pucka great news....i bet if felt so nice for her to feed from you. im so happy that she is getting stronger an stronger i bet you feel so proud :)

make sure you try and talk to the citiziens babe thats what there there for :)

im good just enjoying a nice evening in by myself as petes gone to some car show up in east london. i cant rememeber the last time i had a night to myself. :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

heyheyhey!!!

Bea, that's so good a bout Honor, what a little fighter, I'm so proud of you for how you're handling everthing, you're a strong lady.

Hey Lynz, how are you? has Dre settled down yet or is he still beating you up?? xx


----------



## babydeabreu

seriously sar.... hes on one today..he literally hasnt stopped moving around and kicking me. compared to the other day when there was NO movement the whole day i really dont mind him kicking the crap out of me inside lol its like reassurance that hes happy and ok...ever that or hes fighting to get out lol 

how you been hun? what you been up to other than not doing house work :) x


----------



## sjminimac

not much at all really :)
it's been sooooo warm. i've been for a tour round the delivery suite, am going for a tour round another hospital too incase he's preterm which everyone is telling me he will be (how do they know?), but to be fair i have a sneaky feeling he'll be early too. am packing my hospital bag tomorrow too, didn't get round to it today because have been out and about xx You? xx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh cool....iv got my appointment booked for the 28th of july...im not sure why its so late away..when everyone seems to have an early date. have you had classes yet? iv got mine booked for the 30/31st of july couple of days after my walk about. who knows when they will come...i dont know when he will come i just hope its not toooooo late as hes growing like a over size ball stretchin my skin loadz lol whens your next mw appointment for your 34 weeks? mines next thursday i look forward to these every 2 weeks...i havent got a doppler so its always nice to know hes doing well. :)


----------



## babydeabreu

as for hospital bag..god i dont think ill be doing mine to a little more closer to the time. is your little one engaged yet?


----------



## sjminimac

my antenatal classes start 18th, 3 consecutive classes on 3 consecutive sundays, how to spot signs of labour, then active birth, then early days after birth. am really looking forward to them. it's starting to feel very close now. next midwife appointment is on 21st july, then every 2 weeks (as have only just seen her last week) 

x


----------



## sjminimac

he's not engaged, last week she said he's head down and nuzzling his way to where he should be, and have had more dull pains so he could be engaging and disengaging. some days it feels like i'm carrying a bowling ballbetween my legs! What about dre? x


----------



## babydeabreu

it is indeed starting to feel close now hun. only feels like yesterday i was 20 weeks thinking god ive got ages..now its creeping along quicker than i thought. im scared to death as its a whole new life that will change life 4ever. hoping ill be a good mum will i do the right things will i be ok...starting to get so many more emotions and thoughts the closer it gets. This is my first child on earth so i havent got a clue and would just like to be a good mum :)

im hoping the classes wil help and put my mind at ease :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hahah yeah i know what you mean...do you get like pulse movements down there? like hes coming out? some times hes high up right under my breastbone then the next hes right low down there giving me little kick pulse movements. you get light stretching pains on and off? 

oh and by the way when you wake up in the morning do you find it hard to get up out of bed? i get achy pains around my pelvic area soon as i wake and have to go loo :)


----------



## sjminimac

all of that sounds exactly like me in the morning...feels rok hard and like my legs are going to come off at the hips!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> all of that sounds exactly like me in the morning...feels rok hard and like my legs are going to come off at the hips!!!

hahah yup :haha:


----------



## sjminimac

god it's not just me then, have never felt so full of baby it's great :)

having trouble getting comfy at night, am not sleeping through, nowhere near, so am grabbing sleep where i can through the day too....love those snoozes! x


----------



## Magik204

Antenatal classes blimey i should of started mine today i havent got a clue what to do when i bring her home so all advice will be grately appereciated, I dont feel like i was ever pregnant or that honor is mine is really odd. Dunno what causes it its a horrible feeling. could be as soon as 2 weeks or as long 6 weeks that shes home but the way shes going could be a few weeks. very very scary. Cant belive we would be almost 34 weeks now its gone so quick Mind you i cant belive Honor is already 1 Month and 4 days old.

Im so proud of you girlies and Bump as you have all had your problems along the ways that you have all delt with and Cla your doing superb hun you really are just hang in there hun and will happen. when i tried hun with my 3 of my other preganincies so wished for a baby and tried for months hun but as soon as i forgot about trying and relaxed and had fun instead of concentrating on making a baby it all happened they Key is to relax and have Fun, sex every Other day if not every 3 days that helped me hun Hope you dont mind me saying. But i am so so so pround of you hun really am. xxxxx

Where is everyone else xxx


----------



## cla

god bea you have just made me cry. it really means a lot to me.:hugs:
you will be fine when she is ready to home you are already doing enough for her so you will great. the three of you will be a happy little family:hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Bless Ya. :) :) and you will have yours to and rian will have a brother or sister. Trust me hun the best thing you can do is forget about the opks for a month and have fun like you used to when you first got together i know it sounds silly but might work. get someone to look after rian and take the car out somewhere and park up lol the thrill of getting court. Honestly hun might work i had 4 pregnancies before this one which were never ment to be although i was like yourself ( Dont mean to sound mean) Caught up in getting pregnant and it put a strain on my past relationship as he thought the sex was just baby making and not cause i wanted to. Im here if you need me hun i really am xxx


----------



## Magik204

Oh Girlies we have registered Honor this morning she is now 

Miss Honor Sofia Roat ( Hubbies Name) 

Just off to see her so will catch you all later on. Ill pop back on my phone at the hospital see how your all doing xx


----------



## cla

thats great hun i love the name i bet it felt great:hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Where is everyone xx


----------



## cla

:hugs:bea i didnt know that you had 4 pregnanceys before honour. 
iam going to take your advise and not use opks this month, when i do get my af.
i think i do think about it to much,this month i have relaxed a lot compared to last month i was evil i just didnt want to live. 
i was just praying i would have been pregnant before august which i think would have helped me cope.
its just getting hard the closer it gets to august and the thought of christmas coming is horrible knowing we should have had two opening gifts.
i will get there im a lot better then i was and with all you girls helping me as been great i cant thank you enough, you are all great ladies and good friends thank you:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

Afternnoon girls :) 

bea - Miss Honor Sofia Roat thats is a lovely name suits her to the t :)

claire - hunnie i know its hard for you but you are doing really really well..we all are here for you and very proud of how strong you have been. your doing the best you can. your going to have off days even weeks because your trying so hard frustrating your self..but the main things your body has got back to normal and your doing well. just try not to try so hard to damages your relationship. i know being a woman we can be right nasty when we get frustrated lol

we will always be here regardless if babies are here or not or if you get pregnant in months to come we will always be here for you thats what this whole forum is for to meet new people to keep intouch for life though the good the ups and downa and the bad.. :)
BIG HUGS XXX

BUT THE WAY HOW HOT IS IT?????????????/ IM TOOO HOT HOT HOT I NEED A COLD POOL IN MY GARDEN :(


----------



## cla

Thanks for that lynsey, you lot are the only ones I can really talk to since all of this as happened as everybody thinks I'm doing really well or they don't say anything about the baby. 
How are you getting on anyway did you have your baby shower and is your driving test soon


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> Thanks for that lynsey, you lot are the only ones I can really talk to since all of this as happened as everybody thinks I'm doing really well or they don't say anything about the baby.
> How are you getting on anyway did you have your baby shower and is your driving test soon

hey hun..thats like the most of us :hugs:..we all tend to not talk to our loved ones and friends about things that upset and bover us...as one you dont want to feel like all you ever do it talk bout your problems. two - they seem to feel uncomfortable bout it then dont no what to say..or thirdly you feell like if you tell your loved ones how your feeling or what your going through they worrie even more and tend to make us remember what weve been trying to get over by asking how you doing how you getting on questions questions questions.... i know they love us but boy do they make things worse lol at front we need to in a way kinda hold our heads high to make our shelves feel like weve doing ok but really we aint. where as on here 99% of women feel the same..are going through the same and lastly feel that they not alone on here and dont have to hide. :) that why its great that you know we are here and know that if you ever need anything one of us girls will help in some way :) :hugs::hugs:


My babyshower isnt untill next saturday hun and i cant wait whoop whoop got two of my highschool friends coming who i havent seen for years..my mum and sister in law and maybe a gal from work..if not then just my mum and sister in law :dohh: but i dont really care anymore....ive lost friends over the years from moving around so much..i may have 2 friends but thats all i really need in life...as over the years friends tend to bitch and not be your real friends anyways...:shrug:

as for driving lesson when i get paid i will be doing my crash course(excuse the pun) lol so hopfuly b4 baby is here i will be driving :) xx


----------



## Magik204

Hey Guys How we all doing tonight, 

Cla -- I dont tend to talk about it But honor is my 6th Pregnancy, I had an abortion a few years back after being pressaurised in to it, but i have also had 4 M/c 2 of them i didnt know i was pregant till i lost them which were easier to deal with and the i lost 2 befor 13 weeks. Just wasnt ment to be at the time. When the time was right i came back of the contraceptive and just carried on with out even thinking about it i fell with in 2 months mind you had a hard time though this pregancy they our beautiful princess came in to the world 

xxxx


----------



## bklove

Magik and i'm glad you have your wonderful princess who is definitly a fighter...might have to keep an extra eye on that one:) 

Sorry i've been MIA, once again! As i mentioned in my long journal post, its been to hot to write, and my hubby did not help with things. Have you guys found your partners to be understanding during these last couple weeks, or are they bricks like mines:)lol. 
Lets see, quick updates: Shower is tomorrow, finally gained some weight, follow up appointment is monday with doctor, finished the natural birthing class but I need to review and start getting mentally ready, haven't thought about packing a bag, baby has been pretty active this week, and I go for my hospital tour the 31st, so i'm holding up the rear:)

Will try to keep up with you guys as we approach the home stretch, Crazy! Time does fly. How is everyone feeling about beeing so close?


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> Magik and i'm glad you have your wonderful princess who is definitly a fighter...might have to keep an extra eye on that one:)
> 
> Sorry i've been MIA, once again! As i mentioned in my long journal post, its been to hot to write, and my hubby did not help with things. Have you guys found your partners to be understanding during these last couple weeks, or are they bricks like mines:)lol.
> Lets see, quick updates: Shower is tomorrow, finally gained some weight, follow up appointment is monday with doctor, finished the natural birthing class but I need to review and start getting mentally ready, haven't thought about packing a bag, baby has been pretty active this week, and I go for my hospital tour the 31st, so i'm holding up the rear:)
> 
> Will try to keep up with you guys as we approach the home stretch, Crazy! Time does fly. How is everyone feeling about beeing so close?

hey hey amanda glad to see you are ok :) where is a pic of your fine self lol i think we are all dying to see your bump..hurry up woman lol :)

i havent started my classes yet they are ok the 30/31st just one long weekend...looking forward to it :)

is it me or are you all starting to get scared bout baby coming? all this time trying and now waiting for him to come..im getting scared im actually goign to be a mum..are you getting thoughs and emotions coming through bout being a mum.? to day iv started cleaning the house corner to corner wall to wall..even cleaned and empted out the fridge and freezer to make sure its super cklean lol im getting so emotions and getting so worried if baby will be ok will i be a good mum..all these emotions are going through my mind. pete is busy working doing hes thing and i just feel like crying for no reason just because im so emotiona that baby is coming. im 34 weeks today and i the closer it gets the more emotional im getting? is anyone else feeling this or am i just a woss a big softy lol 


hope everyone is doing ok in this heat 32 degrees over here i feel ike im in an oven :( 

have a great day xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

34 weeks today ladies - 

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/34weeks.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/34weeeeks.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

where is everyone :( xx


----------



## Magik204

Im Here Hun xxx


----------



## loobi

i am here too..linds... oh look at your fab bump... i wouldnt put mine up, cos my arse is as big in the back as the bump in the front....

my baby is still breech.... edging ever closer to a c section... its not something i would choose, but as long as he is here safely .... plus the dr said he will do the tubes for me while he is in there.... i think 7 babies is enough.. i have struggled alot wit this pregnancy, the spd has me in tears some days .. 

Magik, look at the new pics of Honor, sheis doing so well.... i am sorry you are having to deal with that shit from your work though... no wonder it is making you feel bit crappy love... i send you lots of love

Cla, how you doing lovely??? 

i dont really know many of you ladies in here, so i apologise for the lackof personals..... but i do hope everyone is doing well.....

DS is in ipswich withhis oldler half brother as i said before, and the stupid boy has gone tothe beach yesteray in that heat, and has this evening had to be taken to a walk in drs clinic, as he is blistered up all on his shoulders and is in agony.... i know he is 19 , but bloody hell, at his age he should realise that youneed to reaplly th sun screen more than the initial time you put it on yourself in that kinda heat...grrrrrrr wishhe would just come home

no other news here really, feeling a bit low today.... 

losa love
lou
xx


----------



## Kaitybug

Hi again ladies. Totally off subject, but a quick question. I saw you were talking a bit about baby showers. There is a baby shower thread in third tri that I was reading, and then something one of the responders said kind of irked me. She mentioned that showers were just "so american" and that one shouldn't have a shower before the baby is born because it is rude. Is that a common idea? I know a lot of you are from countries other than the U.S., and I was curious and was hoping I would get an honest answer since I don't know anyone else from out of the country. I won't be upset at any response, but why do we "americans" have such a bad stereotype? I just don't understand?


----------



## loobi

nah its not a bad thing at all.... it is ust an unusual thing in Uk and ireland etc as yet, but it is picking up in recent years i think... some of the girls on here are having them.... my DD who lives in australia, she had one.... the done thing for hers was, if someone brought a present to the shower then they dont get one when the baby is born.... i think probly thats what was meant by, "its rude" cos the expectancy of gifts.... but dd said it was great fun, they played games and generally had a good time.... geeeez this is my 7th child i am expecting and if i wasnt stuckhere in ireland ,and so was nearer myfamily and closest friends i would have one , just for the fun......

btw.. my best and oldest friend is american, ( although she now lives inUK with her husband) and she is the most caring and greatest person i know... so dont be worrying bout any stereo type...... i think we all have that.... just in different ways..... 

lotsa love n stuff
lou
xxxxx

hope evryone is ok thi smorning...

my spd had me in tars getting up out of the bed.... iwas trying to goback to sleep, bt the sodding crows werent allowing it..... and next doors dog, ( who is a tiny little scotty dog with a really loud annoying bark) well he was giving it some, he tries totake onmy two thru the fence.... so i gotup.. but BOY OH BOY the pain of it ..... the fecking drs here dnt even care, they just kinda shrug you off and say , well its part of being pregnant get on with it. this along with the fact that they dont evengive you an anomlay scan to checkthings out properly makes me thnk they dont care much, i dont rate this irish ante natal system at all........ what they dont take into consideration ( regarding the spd and pain), is that i have three young kids to look after etc..... and i feel so sore and in pain, that i cant even get on with the every day things.....sorry for moaning..

hope everyone is wellthis morning, i dont wanna speak too soon, but shhhhhh the sun is out over here.... better try get my washing done andout to dry before the rain comes back......

lotsa love
lou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing on this crappy monday. god the weather is depressing:growlmad:


----------



## loobi

why is it depressing, haveya got rain now???


----------



## cla

it is p*****g down. is the weather nice where you are


----------



## loobi

for a change its quite nice.. but its not meant to last long... just hoping it will stay dry long enough for my washing to dry.....


----------



## cla

theres no chance of mine drying.
how are you getting on :hugs:


----------



## loobi

not to bad thanx.. bit uncomfortable, but i amnot complaining,

mind you what i am complaining about , is wasps... JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEz there are soooo many..... and i am in no conditon to run away verywell hahahahahaha


----------



## cla

oh hun you make me laugh???? i loved what you said to lynsey about your bump being like your bum:rofl::rofl: i bet its not


----------



## loobi

aaaaahhhh grrrrrr i wrote a bit long reply and lost it......

it is... my bum , hips and tops of my legs are HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i feellike ten tonne tessy......


----------



## cla

dont me stupid i bet you look lovely and glowing:hugs:


----------



## loobi

oooh here come the clouds.... we are forecast more rainthis week.... i was talking to my mum, she lives in norwich, and she was telling me how fried thier grass is and everything is dying cosof the heat.... we have the opposite, dh cut our back grass yesterday, its so thick and green and growing like the clappers out there cos we have had sooooo much rain its not even funny....


----------



## babydeabreu

Afternoon ladies..how we all doing? lou im sure your arse isnt bigger than mine..have you seen it compared to my bump? i love it though..and im sure my hubby loves it too being an ass man lol im not complaning what so evr hahaha

i just got back from mother care...got me well baby some bits as theres a sale going on..all these tiny little baby clothes are just not got to look at..you end up wanting to by the lot lol i got him a bath bouncer as them baby baths are just pointless..he can have a bath with me sitting in the bouncer was only £13 from £20..got some suits some vests baby tops jeans and baby chnaging mat..baby nail clippers bath flannels for him and some creams...got bout 18 items all for £66 but lucky for me i got it with some vouchers i got from leaving work :) 

also got some hugh sofa cushions with the vouchers along with some bedstuff.. now im so tired and need a nap lol 

lou - i think we need too see bump? come on come on :) xx

bea - how you doing hun...whats been going on with you? 

sammmmmmy - where the hell are you...do i have to come find you again lol 

sarah - hope your ok?

amanda - come on we are wwaiting toooo see your pic too :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Kaitybug said:


> Hi again ladies. Totally off subject, but a quick question. I saw you were talking a bit about baby showers. There is a baby shower thread in third tri that I was reading, and then something one of the responders said kind of irked me. She mentioned that showers were just "so american" and that one shouldn't have a shower before the baby is born because it is rude. Is that a common idea? I know a lot of you are from countries other than the U.S., and I was curious and was hoping I would get an honest answer since I don't know anyone else from out of the country. I won't be upset at any response, but why do we "americans" have such a bad stereotype? I just don't understand?

ello kaity hun how you getting on? nice to see you pop in too see us always nice too see you :flower:

as for your questions iv got my baby shower on saturday...over here i tend to find that most people are different...most of my friends have had there baby shower couple of weeks b4 baby is here..one because its better as your going to be way to busy when baby gets here to get to see everyone. i myself is havin mine this saturday as it not only suits everyone else by i dont really want everyone round when baby is here as i have a small flat..thered be hanging out the windows from not enough space. baby showers does come from amercians but just like most things it goes round the world..but you take it on how you want too...everyone says different things and does different things. have a baby shower what ever is best for you..at the end of the day it all works out the same weather it is before or after baby is here. its to celebrate your baby....i shower you with gifts just like jesus and mary...celebrations on a new born. dont listen to what other people say just do whats is nicer for you :)

ok thats my 2p lol xx


----------



## loobi

hahahah sure i woudlnt know how to even put up a piccy of my bump, not even sure we have a wide angle lens to get in the arse as well hahahahaha...

smells like xmas in here today, i made what i call stuffed boobies for tonights dinner... its just home made stuffing in a chicken breast wrapped inbacon.... but it really does smell like xmas....

oh i like the sound of your shopping trip....i think i am all set for now.... so i dont tend to go looking at anything anymore... just in case i want to buy stuff....i must say though i like the sound of the bath bouncer , i wonder would i get one of those over here.. doubt it...haha mind you we do have mothercare, but the choice of stuff is not as wide as you guys get.....

so tried i am... actually cant wait to go to bed tonight , hope i can sleep once i am there....

xxxxxxxxxxx lotsa love
lou
xx


----------



## bklove

You are just a wuss babyd,:) Just kidding. i haven't been that emotional, but its definitly hitting me, I mean 38 days to go if that, and now they are telling me all this stuff about the baby, so trying not to stress the unknown. I've been put on bed rest, which will officially begin Monday, in the mean time just 1/2 days for me. i mean the plus is i'll be on here more and atleast I can rest and just prepare for becoming a mom, crazyiness! We will be mommies:) and holy bump batman! Looking good though.

loobi- I just had my shower this weekend, and it was ok for me but great for everyone else! I was a bit to involved which was exhausting! lol, but i'm glad we did it, it was nice to see everyone and celebrate together. I think it doesn't matter when you do the shower, whatever works for you. I know for some folks its taboo to do it before. For us alot of ppl struggled because they didn't know what it was, so we ended up with more$. So I can see it being easier afterwards, but I don't want all those people round my baby afterwards either. So my vote is before hand. 

Its been hot as hell out here to. Our grass looks like hay now:) lol and the temperature is still hovering in the 90s!


----------



## Kaitybug

bklove said:


> I've been put on bed rest, which will officially begin Monday

I was just put on bed rest, too, for low fluid and high blood pressure. It has only been since Friday, but I am already bored, bored! I hope yours is nice and relaxing and you find lots to keep your mind occupied!


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing today:hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

hey pretty lady, i'm good other than not getting a full night sleep for a million years, tossing and turning because bump is getting really heavy and because of pressure on my joints! Sounds like i'm moaning, i promise i'm not, am fortunate enough to have finished work so can grab some sleep whenever. How are you my lovie? Xx


----------



## cla

im great just thinking fo what i can take this month to help the :spermy::spermy::spermy:. i might give pre-seed a go because i have read a lot of stories that it as helped. 

when are you going to put a new bump pic on????
have you got everything ready now ?????


----------



## babydeabreu

ello people :)

jeaz alot of girls are going on bedrest..what are you all like lazybones lol hey im no wuzz im just shitting myself at being a mummy lol i soo cant wait though...my lord it is getting closer too. :OP

lou - 7 kids you are an amazing woman...you are the definition of a baby maker lol you must be so proud to have so many kdis. have you got pictures of them? i would love to have lots of kids. how have all your births been..have they all been ok for you? i totally envy you think thats amzing :) my mums got 6 siblings its really nice when we have parties to have so many aunties and uncles there along with so many cousins..i think its great to have a big family...maybe one day ill have lots of kids like you :) im 26 so who knows whats in store for me :) xx

amanda - i do hope your ok though and everything turns out fine :) how many did you have at your baby shower hun? iv got 3 so far lol i know billy no friends lol 

wheres sammy? anyone spoke to her? hope shes doing ok..shes been through so much lately i hope her mum is there for her :) missing you sweet xxx

claire - good relaxing key is a good method...trying not so hard not stressing your self out works :) i think i need to tie you up and make sure you slow down abit lol xx


----------



## babydeabreu

question - is anyone else getting achy pains down below? if you was to lay down i would get pains down there when getting up? feels like iv done some sort of work out as my back hurts and down there ache..is that normal does anyone else get this? x


----------



## loobi

hiya girls..
linds... yeah i get that love..its all due to the relaxin, making everything pliable down there for the baby to come thru..... its most uncomfortable... i find sitting with my legs together ( as mush as poss in our condition with thing spressing down round there) and feet up level withhips helps if i am sitting down watching telly or whatever... and keep yourknees together if you can when gettingout of the car.... if you mention it toyour dr you may be given a belt to help with support...over here they just tellme to get on with it, its part of being pregnant.. irish , so not veryhelpful....

as for my pregnancies.... i have breezed thru them to be honest... apart from the miscarriagesof which i have had three over the years... we never intended to have such a big family... in fact out of all our children, only 2 were actually planned... the dd who is due tohave her baby any day, and this little one we are stillbaking too.... other thanthat , they have all been results of me, just not being able to take the pill, and being too lazy to do anything else contraceptionwise... and we wouldnt be without any of them..... my births have all been normal deliveries , only ever going over due once, and that was by 2 hours and 20 mins.hahaha.... i have a nice set of stretch markls to remember my pregnancy and birth stories... but never was one for bikinis anyway so it never bothers me, and as for DH he looks at them with nothing but fond memories too.
i never thought at 41 i would be expecting my 7th child i have to admit, but i am happy... thoughas yet the little rascal hasnt turned so i still may have to have the section this time, and tubes willbe tied at same time ...


see the gp tomorrow.... not thasthe is much good... then hospital for scan again in two weeks, sow ill find out then.... dr at hospital says he is gonna leaveme til 39 weeks to see ifhe willturn, but when i go in two weeks i am gonna ask him to do me at 38 , cosof the pelvic pain i am in, and cos i am shittingmyself that i will go into labour on my own, and if he hasnt turned i am not prepared to take any chances giving birth with him breech, he is too precious.... my lastlabour was quite quick, had my forst pain at 6.30pm and she was born at 9.59pm.... we live 40 min drive fromthehospital,so if i went into labour i dont want it to be a case of it being too late for the section cos he nearly here iykwim....

ok so i wrote ya a book there.... hope everyone is ok...

lotsa love...lou
xxxxxx


----------



## Kaitybug

I feel like such a stalker in here because I am always on at odd times when no one else seems to be, lol. Anyway, I don't think I've posted a bump pic in here, and I finally had my husband take one tonight. 

I also have a few nursery pics, if anyone wants to see. It's not done yet, my mom is a painter and has a few more pics besides the huge one to put up in the next few weeks. We also don't have a changing table yet. I hope it's not too many!


----------



## Magik204

Love the pics laity lookin lovely x x x x


----------



## loobi

aw they arelovely pictures..... xxxxxxxxx you are looking great....


----------



## cla

what a great bump hun you look great:hugs:


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies. How is everyones lower region feeling? I have more pressure and acheyness now, guess the little one is lining up for delivery. 

Kaitybug- lol, I did have a moment where I was bored today and thinking about what a full day of rest would be like! But we've gotta come up with ways to pass the time- I was thinking movies and maybe reading. And I love your bump, that belly looks ready to go! and the Nursery is coming along nicely, mines is still an office:)

Cla- Preseed gets a gold star from me. If anything I feel like it will only enhance the possibilities. 

babyd- there was about 55-60ppl at the shower. And even with a big number it felt very comfortable. I think they might do something small at work, but that might be it for showers. We haven't even gone through everything yet, sometime soon we need to organize and count the $ to get what else we need. I still haven't really bought anything myself. 

loobi- you fertile mrytle! :) Hope things go smoothly with this baby. Turn baby turn!


----------



## cla

bklove said:


> Hey ladies. How is everyones lower region feeling? I have more pressure and acheyness now, guess the little one is lining up for delivery.
> 
> Kaitybug- lol, I did have a moment where I was bored today and thinking about what a full day of rest would be like! But we've gotta come up with ways to pass the time- I was thinking movies and maybe reading. And I love your bump, that belly looks ready to go! and the Nursery is coming along nicely, mines is still an office:)
> 
> Cla- Preseed gets a gold star from me. If anything I feel like it will only enhance the possibilities.
> 
> babyd- there was about 55-60ppl at the shower. And even with a big number it felt very comfortable. I think they might do something small at work, but that might be it for showers. We haven't even gone through everything yet, sometime soon we need to organize and count the $ to get what else we need. I still haven't really bought anything myself.
> 
> loobi- you fertile mrytle! :) Hope things go smoothly with this baby. Turn baby turn!

thanks for that hun, i love to hear good things about it working. i just hope it helps me


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on, its getting closer to the big day:happydance:


----------



## Magik204

Hey Cla how you doing hun xxx


----------



## cla

im alright bea, we have booked a holiday to turkey last night so we go in september. keith didnt want to book anything just incase if i got prgnant but we had a great bargin so we had to book it:happydance:
i have ordered some pre-seed and it came yesterday so ive just got to wait for the big ov day which seems ages away:dohh:
how are you both getting on??? have they sorted you out yet and have they given you a date for honour to go home yet:happydance:
have you sorted your money out yet???


----------



## Magik204

Bless ya turkey must be beautiful. Im getting there hun bloody pressure is still high but on some days is now to low. Work im taking to a tribunal as they will not answer calls or emails anymore. Honor shes doing good thank you they said yesterday if they get her off her caffine and she doesnt de sat ( drop her oxygen level or heart rate) there is a possibilyty she could be discharged in 2 days but because i tube feed they would send her home with a tube and bottle as she is now taking half from the bottle. They said they would prefer to do it after the weekend if the doctors ok it. But doctors rounds are today and we arnt allowed in the room while there there because of the amount of babies and confinatidality. so i hope its good news when i get there, but in a way till i have sorted work i dont really want to bring her home to nothing but that could take 30 weeks so Bring it all on xxxxx


----------



## cla

after i had rian they put me on tablets to help my blood pressure and when it got low i felt like i would pass out and they made me tired so i stopped taking them. 
i bet it takes forever to feed her, it used to take me an hour to feed rian 2oz. it was hard work. 
i dont blame you taking your work to the tribunal i cant believe they have done that to you, the heart less b******s
what do all your family think of her??


----------



## Magik204

They all think she's so tiny x x she feeds quite well take 20mins for 40 Mrs most of it through bottle x x


----------



## cla

thats great hun.
how are you both today??


----------



## babydeabreu

morning everyone....sorry i havent been on here the last couple of days i have just spent some quality much needed time with hubby :) lets just say i havent been the nicest person to be with:wacko:..been feeling bit lonely and bit emotional and down:cry: so on petes two days off he just literally wanted to spent time just me and him....and i mmust say i feel alittle bit closer to him now :)

we got some cheap dvds from asdas some ps3 games and lots of food and literally bummed the hell out together... laughting jokeing making fun of each other had some nookie and got on alot better than we have been :) no arguments over nothing no silly remarks no silence just closeness :)

you probabaly dont need to know this but i just wanted to share it with you as pregnancy has been making me feel really low and down with in myself..and that spending time with hubby reasuring me has done me the world of good..now give me a week ill be back to square one lol 

we also had our 34+5 weeks check up with the midwife - told me i have a ilttle bit of thrush hence the discharge gave me some cream told me nothing to worrie about..that its common in pregnancy so thats that sorted :)

claire - sounds like a wicked holiday..wish i was going turkey. how long you guys going for? you been feeling ok :)

bea - thats fantastic news baby Honor maybe cominhg home soon...i really do hope that taking work to tribunal action works...its fair and the right thing to do..ill pray that you get whats right for you and fmaily. how dare they ignore your e-mails and calls just goes to show how much a shit company they are.:nope: but i do hope to god that justis is done and you get whats fully rightful yours :)



Kaitybug said:


> I feel like such a stalker in here because I am always on at odd times when no one else seems to be, lol. Anyway, I don't think I've posted a bump pic in here, and I finally had my husband take one tonight.
> 
> I also have a few nursery pics, if anyone wants to see. It's not done yet, my mom is a painter and has a few more pics besides the huge one to put up in the next few weeks. We also don't have a changing table yet. I hope it's not too many!
> 
> 
> View attachment 98999
> 
> 
> View attachment 99003
> 
> 
> View attachment 99001
> 
> 
> View attachment 99000
> 
> 
> View attachment 99002

wow your bump is gorgeous hun..you definitely looking great. my bump my bump my lovely lady bump chek it out..just lovely :hugs: also the little baby bits are just so adorable..i loved getting babys room done best feeling ever :) xxx



loobi said:


> hiya girls..
> linds... yeah i get that love..its all due to the relaxin, making everything pliable down there for the baby to come thru..... its most uncomfortable... i find sitting with my legs together ( as mush as poss in our condition with thing spressing down round there) and feet up level withhips helps if i am sitting down watching telly or whatever... and keep yourknees together if you can when gettingout of the car.... if you mention it toyour dr you may be given a belt to help with support...over here they just tellme to get on with it, its part of being pregnant.. irish , so not veryhelpful....
> 
> as for my pregnancies.... i have breezed thru them to be honest... apart from the miscarriagesof which i have had three over the years... we never intended to have such a big family... in fact out of all our children, only 2 were actually planned... the dd who is due tohave her baby any day, and this little one we are stillbaking too.... other thanthat , they have all been results of me, just not being able to take the pill, and being too lazy to do anything else contraceptionwise... and we wouldnt be without any of them..... my births have all been normal deliveries , only ever going over due once, and that was by 2 hours and 20 mins.hahaha.... i have a nice set of stretch markls to remember my pregnancy and birth stories... but never was one for bikinis anyway so it never bothers me, and as for DH he looks at them with nothing but fond memories too.
> i never thought at 41 i would be expecting my 7th child i have to admit, but i am happy... thoughas yet the little rascal hasnt turned so i still may have to have the section this time, and tubes willbe tied at same time ...
> 
> 
> see the gp tomorrow.... not thasthe is much good... then hospital for scan again in two weeks, sow ill find out then.... dr at hospital says he is gonna leaveme til 39 weeks to see ifhe willturn, but when i go in two weeks i am gonna ask him to do me at 38 , cosof the pelvic pain i am in, and cos i am shittingmyself that i will go into labour on my own, and if he hasnt turned i am not prepared to take any chances giving birth with him breech, he is too precious.... my lastlabour was quite quick, had my forst pain at 6.30pm and she was born at 9.59pm.... we live 40 min drive fromthehospital,so if i went into labour i dont want it to be a case of it being too late for the section cos he nearly here iykwim....
> 
> ok so i wrote ya a book there.... hope everyone is ok...
> 
> lotsa love...lou
> xxxxxx

thanks for the advice hun..writing a book is fine lol thats what i do i dont do things by halfs so its all good haha :happydance: speaking to mw yesterday she near enough said the same...she did also say bout if the pain continues then i should go get it checked to be on the safe side...as some pains are normal but a constant pain between legs shouldnt be right untill birth..so we will just see how it goes..ill doubt ill go though as im sure its just growing pains...as my little nonny is small so i no it has to stretch to gets baby out............... oh the thought of him coming out of the worlds smallest hole isnt the most exciting feeling i can tell you that right now..how is he coming out of () that small seriously not good lolol :haha::haha::haha:

hopfully your little one will be just as easy as your last..4 and bit hours jeazz i only wish to have an easy birth like that..hopfuly things will be good for you this time round as well :hugs::hugs:


ok ok so i had alot to catch up on...hope you likes my book this time lolol oooooooooooooooh (also) i watched all three of the twilight saga films which i must say was actually good....im not really a chick flick kinda girl...but pete told me hes mates at work told him they there all really good..so we got the two from asda and watched the last in cinema...and i must say ill be looking forward to when the next one comes out :) xx

have a good day girls xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh and where is sammy? where is sarah :( im worried bout them ??????


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies!

Claire- you keep positive hun, it'll happen. and do you know what? so what if you've booked turkey and you're pregnant when you go? it'll make it all the more special xx

Bea - you continue to amaze me hun, you're so strong dealing with it all, i honestly don't know how i'd cope.

Lynz - those 2 days sound exactly what you both needed...make the most of times like these as you'll soon be busy busy busy for the very best of reasons! Hubby has just gone back to work today after taking off te first two weeks of my mat leave with me, we've just bummed around, been out for lunch a few times, bee out for drives....it's been so gorgeous and i intend for us to keep it up whenever possible!!!

Loobi - I don't think we;ve spoken before, lovely to start to get to know you though! on to your 7th...wow...sounds like my mum's siblings and my dad's siblings...irish catholics...they're one of 9 and one of 8 respectively. I've no intention of stopping at 1, hoping for 2 or 3, but lets see how I get on with charlie bump first!!!

Kaitybug - gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!! And I know you've asked before in this and other posts what the saying 'that's so american' is implying...I've been mulling over this before i responded because i have to be honest i've used the phrase myself in the past and.....i honestly think there's a bit of envy in there as well as stereotyping if that makes sense? us brits are reknowned for our 'stiff uper lip' etc etc...which we're not aware of on the whole in our every day environment but when you compare us to americans (again stereotyping just as i've done with brits for the sake of the explanation) who are bold and lively and colourful then we can seem very straight laced in comparison. Have you ever watched family guy and seen how british people are portrayed- all bad teeth and posh accents? It's not like that at all (!!!) but that's an old image other countries have of us, albeit an exaggerated vision!! All of this is 'old school' thinking, but habits die hard!!! That's my thoughts on it anyway - it's not meant as a derogatory term but more of an ill-informed observation. It'd be quite interesting to see youyou think about 'brits' too!!!!!

My god, we're all writing books today aren't we???


xxx


----------



## sjminimac

babydeabreu said:


> oh and where is sammy? where is sarah :( im worried bout them ??????

I'm here my lovely, but have just been looking back thrugh posts to find sammy's last one - where is she? do you have her on facebook???

xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hahah indeed we are sarah - good to see your doing well too sweeet..sounds as if you and your hubby needed just like we did....some of us time. i think it works so much...when you put all the crap and bull to one side and actually see to rememeber why you was together in the first place. after 9 years i think we both needed a little push to try for each other :):hugs::hugs:

soo 35 weeks now eh like i said on fb im right behind you :) :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> oh and where is sammy? where is sarah :( im worried bout them ??????
> 
> I'm here my lovely, but have just been looking back thrugh posts to find sammy's last one - where is she? do you have her on facebook???
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i dont no where she is hun....i know shes going through abit so shes probably trying to keep busy and strong. havent got her on fb she told me she dont do it...but be really good to hear from her. :shrug::shrug::hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

35 weeks! It's craz. do you think you'll go full term ie 40 weeks? everyone is telling me i won't because i'm so big (grrrrrrr..... :( ) which drives me mad as i'm measuring behind i just look big because i'm only 5 foot 3, but the worst thing is i'm starting to believe them, which is just setting me up for disappointment because there's no reason as to why i should go early!!!!!


xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

i think full term hun...i think me and you are very simular size...i think we both are the right size for us. ive seen pictuers of woman at 35 weeks that look double our size. i think we just look huge to them as they havent got a baby growing out infront. i think baby will be a good size..not small or massive..im thinking by the size and my measurements baby will be bout 7lbs if not 8 no most. im thinking ill reach 39/40weeks but you just never know hun. i dont listen to what people say because they havent got a clue as everyone is different...ive got to the point now where people say ah your huge your gona have a huge baby..but then i look at pics of my mum when she has my sister she was way bigger than me and my sister was premature at 6lb so dont listen to everyone else hun. it will just start to annoy you :)


i just cant believe how quick it is going sar..35 weeks?? only felt like a couple of months ago we was going 16 weeks 17 weeks..now its 35 wooowzaa it is creeeping up very quickly...just think we could all go literally at anytime :) scary hehe xx


----------



## loobi

hi girls.... wow you been chatting lots...
SJ..... hellooo..... yes it is nice to be getting to know you too....i wish i had come in before and stayed.... i was a bit late joining you all, and so i felt a bit cheeky expecting to be welcomed in... so i didnt come back, then here i was again.... and i really wish i hadnt been a daft bat before...

linds.... its always god to take abit of time for each other, espeially during pregnancy , cos it is soooo easy for the actual pregnancy to take over everything.... i think also, more so, ( in my own experience anyway) when you have had a loss before, cos every day , i found myself only thinking bout making sure this baby is ok, i dont mean i mde the other kids suffer, but certainly the intimate times etc with DH... not that i can manage any of that a tthe mo withthe pain in my " old girl" ...
just been for gp check up this morning, and baby is stil up wrong way, and he reckons i am big for my dates... i said, " well it does feel huge" i reckon i am gonna have another 9lber..... scary shit!!!!!! mind you, not if i have a section..... haha my friend said i am too posh to push... i mean AS IF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after pushing this other lot out, how can i be posh with a bucket fanny!!!!!! sorry, couldnt resist that

other than that no news here.... still not a nanny again yet..... 

lotsa love
lou
xxxx


----------



## cla

wheres everybody gone:shrug:


----------



## sjminimac

I'm here!!! How are you? xx


----------



## sjminimac

Ohmygod, i'monmylastboxonmyticker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cla

im great hun, we have booked another holiday to turkey in september. keith didnt want to book one incase if i got pregnant as he doesnt want me to go anywhere.
but still no luck and we got a good deal so we couldnt miss it.
i cant believe you are on your last box it as gone that fast. 
hows your bump doing??


----------



## sjminimac

my bump is doing well sweet, it's getting bigger by the day I swear. good on you for booking the holiday x


----------



## cla

have you got everything ready now because it could be any day, i bet you cant wait


----------



## sjminimac

i've packed baby's bag, but haven't washed the clothes - didn't think i needed to as they're all brand new and in packets, but keep hearing conflicting info. what do you think? My bag is mostly packed too, just a few bits and bobs to pop in now at the time x


----------



## cla

im trying to remember what i did when i had rian! i dont think i washed everything as all the stuff i had was new as well. plus whats the point they are only in them two mins then they are sick everywhere lol. but its your choice


----------



## sjminimac

I think i'll leave them then, especially the packet stuff x


----------



## cla

i wonder how everybody else is doing??


----------



## sjminimac

I've chatted with lyns a few times on FB but not heard from sammy for aaaages - have you?


----------



## cla

i havent seen her on here for ages. i really hope everything is ok


----------



## sjminimac

hmmm....me too. she was having a tough time bless her. I'd have thought that now mat leave has started for some if us that there'd have been more traffic on here but it seems to have slowed right down!


----------



## cla

i was thinking the same, but nobody seems to come on anymore. none of you will be on when you have had your babies:cry:


----------



## Magik204

Hey girlies Im here just been do busy getting things sorted . Staying on hospital tonight with honor in our room really scary but good news she is going to be discharged 2morrow even more scary will pop back when Im home and talk more.

How is everyone doing 

Where is Sammy very worried about her x x


----------



## sjminimac

Oh that's fab news hun! Well done Honor! She'll be fine, and you're already a great mummy so don't you worry xx


----------



## sjminimac

cla said:


> i was thinking the same, but nobody seems to come on anymore. none of you will be on when you have had your babies:cry:

I will be hun i promise! Are you on facebook? x
:flower:


----------



## sammynashley

Hello gorgeous ladies and bumps!!


i am here and still alive :thumbup: 


sorry i made you worry.


hope you have all been ok, glad to see that honor will be aloud home with you tomorrow bea.

i went to the hospital today for my growth scan expecting them to say yeah babies fine dont need to see u again, well how wrong was i ?? his growth has slowed down:( my little man only weighs 4lb4oz but seems healthy otherwise. 

they dont think the placenta is feeding him properly :( so i had to be monitored today and will have to be put on a ECG machince twice a week to check baby. i won't be going full term with him. the hospital won't let me. they think he'll be here within 2weeks by c-section or induction. :wacko:

i have yet another scan on monday and if they decide they arent happy with the placenta i could be bookedin to have him monday!! i can honestly say im completely shitting myself ladies. 

he's healthy in every other way but hes just not putting on any weight, i now have to go out and buy early baby clothes because none of mine will fit him haha. so theres my update.


how's everyone else??? 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## Magik204

Try not to worry hun he's a good weight and sections aint scary atall I have clothes problem honors only 3lb 7 x x x


----------



## cla

:sammy you will be fine and your little man will be ok as well. 
i had rian at 36weeks because he had stopped moving and growing, they said it would be best for him to be out. he will be around the same weight rian was and he was fine he didnt need no help at all, the only reason we had to stay in hospital was because my blood presure was to high.
you will be fine hun and you will soon be a mommy


----------



## cla

bea iam so happy that she will be allowed home, the 3 of you can be a family now in your own home:happydance: at least that will be one weight off your shoulders


----------



## bklove

ugggh! I think the post I left yesterday didn't show up and lord knows I don't feel like writing it again. But i'm around and will probably be around more as i'm home on rest now. 
Magik- glad to hear you guys are finally going home together, are you guys ready for it?
Sammy- Sending you lots of positive vibes. I know you guys are in good hands and they'll do whats best for you and baby. How is shopping coming along?

They told us the baby is putting on weight but I guess its at the lower end of where it should be, even though Dr. Google disagrees:) and so do I. But i'm taking it easy and we'll see what happens. It was about 5lbs 2oz last week and we go back the end of the month. Everything else looks good to, so i'm going with our baby is happy and healthy and will defy the madness of these doctors:) 

How are you ladies spending your time at home?


----------



## cla

sjminimac said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> i was thinking the same, but nobody seems to come on anymore. none of you will be on when you have had your babies:cry:
> 
> I will be hun i promise! Are you on facebook? x
> :flower:Click to expand...

nope I'm not


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies how is everyone doing? xx


----------



## babydeabreu

just noticed im in the last box :wacko: only 4 weeks to go...im shitting myself lol so many emotionas going on inside. anyone else find them self crying that its actually coming very quick...theres actually going to be a little baby here with me in 4 weeks time(maybe sooner) for the rest of my life :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: thats going to be here in my home for ever...i hope everything goes ok for us all. its just jeazzz scary lol


----------



## cla

I was wondering where you was. You have got nothing to worry about, it will be the best day of your life


----------



## babydeabreu

i just cant wait claire whoop whoop lol 

how have you been sweet? u been ok? hubby ok? rian ok ?xxx


----------



## cla

yeah we are great hun. rian has broke up from school today so he will be in year 5 when he goes back on the 7th of september. my little man will soon be in high school i dont know where the years have gone.
keith started doing the same martial arts as rian so we are out till 9.30 everynight, but i dont mind because he is enjoying it plus it might help his little swimmers lol. 
im just waiting for my possitive opk so we can give the pre-seed a go, hopefully it will work. but i feel that relaxed about ttc at the moment that iam just going with the flow. it will soon change in the 2ww:dohh:
how are you, wheres the new bump pic????


----------



## bklove

the time is running down quickly, which is a good thing because its freaking hot! But a negative because we still haven't organized the babies stuff. The hubby is busy trying to get other things off his to do list which are not baby related. I'm trying not to spazz out and choke him, lol. I have to keep in mind we still have a little more time. Fingers crossed:)


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on????


----------



## bklove

I'm still hot but doing ok. I realize I need to start thinking about packing my hospital bag. How are you doing cla?


----------



## babydeabreu

definitely getting ready to sort my hospital bag..just think amanda baby could come anytime now geeek :) 

when i has baby shower weekend just gone i got a baby gitset...i didnt realise to just now that the set contained 42 items everything you need for when your've had baby..its totally wicked...all i need to get is cotton wool and soem other bits...but my lord even the thought of hospital bag is mind boggerling lol hes actually going to be here sooooooooooooooooooooooon whoop whoop lol 36weeks now that is just damn right in your face lol 


claire - year 5 i cant even begin to imagen how mad that is for you..one minute your here nearly giving birth the next your taking your son to bigger school...kinda what our mums say bout us..her little baby is having a baby lol crazy how the way life goes to generation to generation so quickly :)

im very glad that your more relaxed bout ttc...frustrating and long as it is the best thing as you know is to relax so im very glad that you finally trying it :) super doper hun :) 

Amanda im sure you will kick hubby up the arse to get things done as i know you must be thinking arghhhh hurry up man befor i kill you lol well that would be me anywayz lol

hows everyone else getting on? got any plans for the weekend? ive got my sisters 30th birthday later...i really cant believe my sister is 30 already...thing is i look at her and she looks bout 20 lol shes 5ft1 has a baby face with these massive boobs she doesnt look 30she even still gets asked I.D haha

Well i hope you lovely ladies are doing fine..the pains are going well and your not to uncomfortable :)

have a lovely day whoop whoop big kisses to you all xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Morning ladies :)

how is everyone doing? is it just me or is baby moving less and less? i dont really feel him moving around no more..doesnt kick or punch like he used to..just every now and then he moves from side to side but thats about it? is that normal?? ;(


----------



## sjminimac

Hi ladies.

Quick question...why does it feel like my baby is trying to break his way out of my bum today?????

I think he's lost.... :) :) :)


----------



## cla

well thats the wrong end to come out of:haha::haha:


----------



## sjminimac

That's what I said! Hubby suggested sticking the sat nav up there tonight.....I fear my son has my sense of direction!!! :)


How are you lovely? x


----------



## cla

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:oh my god that was funny.
im alright i got my possitive opk yesterday, but i havent got to use my pre-seed yet:dohh: so we will have to give it a go later:winkwink:
we have had rians friend around since friday night so it looks like i have gained a child:wacko:
wheres your new bump pic???


----------



## sjminimac

I feel this cycle may be your sticky cycle.....fingers crossed hun. You just make sure you have fun with it al later too ;)

I've been really slack with my bump pictures lately - I AM MASSIVE now!!!

I'll get hubby to take one later and I'll pop it on.

Where has today gone? Time is flying by...seriously.

Could you do me a favour and look at my thread titled confused? It might be on the second page now, have had next to no response xxx


----------



## cla

ok hun:thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha sar..that is definitely the wrong whole to come out of lol i know what you mean tho..its like a pulse feeling? like something is tuggin at it from the inside..think thats just our muscles stretching..well i hope so other wize we are both having aliens lolol

ill have a look at your thread now xx

claire whoop whoop fingers crossed..possitive is a good sign..rians got hes friend over..is another sign what it will be like for you when the next one comes :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

it's more like pressure in my bottom, like he's headbutting me or something? I'm so ready for him to come out now, bet this is just rubbish braxton hicks, not long left now at least.

xx


----------



## cla

sammy as got to go to the hospital today asnt she:shrug::shrug:
lynsey if only he would get on with his brother or sister this well, some way i cant see it:wacko:


----------



## bklove

The past couple threads have been about movement, so i'm thinking its time to get that preseed going cla so that sperm can move to that eggy! :) 

The mystery perosn in my belly has been moving around its usual time. This weekend it did take me for a loop after I had this fruit and nut energy bar, it just spazzed out and felt like it was trying to bust out my pelvis. It was hard to sit! Since then once in a while I'll feel it in my back and wiggling around and putting more pressure down yonder, not sure what the hell is up. And breathing, goodness! Its been rough today. 

Babyd- I wouldn't worry about feeling less movement, that is expected as baby runs out of room. And I'm so jealous of that gift set you got, it sounds amazing! I really do need to get a move on with that bag, the ticker said like 24 days to go! And the hubby is working more efficiently now. As I type he's working on putting up some shelves, which is great because then I can start to atleast organize clothes and what nots. I also checked out some wall art today, so trying to decide on nursery deco, i'm only decorating one wall and its driving me bonkers! lol

And a 36 week pic:
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/36w.gif


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> The past couple threads have been about movement, so i'm thinking its time to get that preseed going cla so that sperm can move to that eggy! :)
> 
> The mystery perosn in my belly has been moving around its usual time. This weekend it did take me for a loop after I had this fruit and nut energy bar, it just spazzed out and felt like it was trying to bust out my pelvis. It was hard to sit! Since then once in a while I'll feel it in my back and wiggling around and putting more pressure down yonder, not sure what the hell is up. And breathing, goodness! Its been rough today.
> 
> Babyd- I wouldn't worry about feeling less movement, that is expected as baby runs out of room. And I'm so jealous of that gift set you got, it sounds amazing! I really do need to get a move on with that bag, the ticker said like 24 days to go! And the hubby is working more efficiently now. As I type he's working on putting up some shelves, which is great because then I can start to atleast organize clothes and what nots. I also checked out some wall art today, so trying to decide on nursery deco, i'm only decorating one wall and its driving me bonkers! lol
> 
> And a 36 week pic:
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/36w.gif



whooooooooooooop whoooooooooooooop amanda you finally got your arse to take a picture and get your bump on show...wicked. bump is looking great lovely perfect shape :)

breathing? do you sound like a rapest just been let out? lol that how i sound...i literally sound so bad no wonder why pete dont want to come near me..can you imagen gettting turn on by a panting sweaty looking like i got a diarrhea face...not the best turn on eh...of yummy lol 
https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p1/far2stylin2/SadFace.jpg

im trying not to worrie hun..gotter go back down to the baby unit tomorrow at 9 to get another check..once this is ok ill be more relaxed and less worried :)

its really nice to see your bump on here only been asking you 8 months to get a pic on here lol xxx


----------



## bklove

lol, some of us are slow:) Will they be looking at anything particular in your next visit? I meet the last doctor in the practice on wednesday and I think after that its weekly visits. I still can't get over 24 days left! Give or take a few.


----------



## babydeabreu

just checking hes heart rate i think as it kept going high low and movements . i think its just precaution to double check things make sure there ok....better to be safe than sorry. well i think thats why they asked me back anywayz lol 


24 days left? jeaz that sounds even closer when you say it like that....no say 4 weeks it souns better to scary to say 24 days hahaha joking i cant wait but im not going to lie its getting very nerve racking knowing that in just 26days for me i will be a mummy wooowzers :)

other than bits and bobs round the house getting baby room sorted you near enough got things sorted and ready?


----------



## sammynashley

hello ladies


sorry i havent been on here much the last few days, with everything going on ive been running around making sure i have the last few bits and totally forgot my laptop existed
i bought some lovely little prem clothes seems so unreal.

i had the hospital yesterday for a doppler scan on the placenta and to check my waters everything seemed fine. but they still dont know why he isnt putting on weight. i have the consultant on friday to talk about what they're going to do next whether its induction or c-section :( 

on the good side when i was having my scan the lady switched it over to 3D for free and i got a couple of pics so ill pop them up here


how is everyone feeling with the big bumps???




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

cant wait to see your liitle man:hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Hi Guys, How you all doing, Everyone its all coming round so quick cant belive honor is 8 weeks old, 

Cla - How you doing hun 

Sammy - Hope your ok, Honestly hun having a prem baby isnt that bad, by they are classed at term from 37 weeks so he would possibly only be in the unit a few days to make sure he can keep his tempreature and that he is feeding ok. If you want any advice or someone to talk to about it hun im here and try my best to advise you xxxx 

Lyns -- 24 days is that really all it is blimey, you will all be joinging me in motherhood soon, how scary 

So guys who do we think is going to be the next mummy 

will pop back soon 

xxxx


----------



## cla

im still on the other side but im great hun.i got a possitive opk so we have done loads of bding and i tryed using pre-seed but it went everywhere:dohh:so that idea went out out the window:growlmad:
hows honour getting on??


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girls :)

been back a while from the hospital just havent been on line as im just sooo tired :)

anywayz went to the baby unit done the normal monitor checks said everything is fine just how it should be..but there worried of hes lack of movement so im booked in for a scan tomorrow morning at 9.45am hopfuly fingers crossed everthing shall be fine :)

sammy thats just so cool to get a free 3d scan done..that was really nice of the ladie..considering people pay £££ to get them done..make sure you post them up soon hun :) glad that everything good with you..think we all have been worried as yourve been sooooooooooo quite. hows mum been with you? she been taking you places helping out alot hope so :)

bea - yup its 25 days but still i shall indeed be with you :) hows everything been at home with Honor there? is it more real for you :) i hope you doing well would love to see some pics of her soon :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

aww claire..try not to get to frustrated hun..hard as that is :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust:


----------



## cla

to tell you the truth iam just relaxing and letting nature take its course. ive had the possitive opk and we have done enough bding lol. 
to tell you the truth we bd last night when we were in bed and when i got up this morning no:spermy::spermy::spermy:came out and still havent:blush:
i even asked keith if he did:spermy::spermy:up me:shrug:it must be hiding somewhere. im sorry to lower the tone:nope:


----------



## babydeabreu

lolol hey if you cant be straight with us then who can you be lol :)

maybe you been doing it soooo much that hes sperm count is little to none as you keep rinising the bag every second lol either that or keith can fake it real good. if pete was tooo even try that id poke him in the rib lol xx


----------



## cla

he just text me and said do you think it as got the egg:dohh:
we done it sunday morning so there should have been a good amount last night, unless he as been having secret sessions on his own:growlmad:


----------



## sjminimac

A good sign maybe? xx


----------



## cla

what he as been having secret sessions in the bath:haha::haha:


----------



## babydeabreu

lol claire dont be silly. i think he wants this just as bad as you hun..every chances he gets is going be with you INSIDE you. he cant get the bath pregnant can he..dont be silly :) xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

the fact he just text you saying that hun..is a good sign indeed that he did ....... INSIDE YOU that he wants this just as bad..try not to get in to over thinking mode hun not good for both of you xxxxx

he may have just cum a little doesnt mean he didnt tho xxx


----------



## cla

i know i just like playing him up:haha::haha:


----------



## babydeabreu

hummm :gun::grr::grr:


----------



## cla

He knows I love him


----------



## babydeabreu

ima kick you up the arse bea just for him lol


----------



## bklove

babyd- i'm glad they are being safe and having you come back tomorrow. It almost sounds like it may be between you and sammy for who is up next. It is crazy when you think about it in days:p 23 more to go! lol. 

magik- 8 Weeks, awesome:) And she's home now right? How is that going?

SAmmy- Do you feel more prepared now? 

cla- Maybe the spermies got waaay up there with the preseed.:shrug: Did you get the preseed with the applicator? That one wasn't to messy. Felt odd, but worked pretty ok.


----------



## babydeabreu

hope so amanda....im actually really worried though :( he doesnt move hardly what so ever now..iv tried fizzy drinks(which used to work)tryed sex that doesnt do nothing..now that put hubby of sex altogether (great) lol even though hes heartbeat and pulse are fine there still could be somehting wrong in too why he isnt moving..

one of the ladies on here just told me that she had a still born at 38+3 weeks due to the same thing as me...her little baby girl had lack of blood flow through the placenta...depressed oxygen to the baby...(oxygen deprivation) now i just want to get down the hospital to have my scan. i cant have another mc i just cant..hubby is upset too he just wants everything to be fine :( fingers crooseed he is just a sleepy baby doesnt want to move xxx


----------



## Magik204

Lyns -- Im sure everything will be fine hun there keeping a close eye xxx 

Cla -- All that Bonking lol, Hope it keeps that darm whitch away xx 

Sammy -- I hope your ok hun xx 

Bklove -- How you doing over there hun 

Well Guys Honor is Finally home been home a week, She still has her feeding tube in as she gets a bit tired but is doing great she came home at 1.8 kg and yesterday she is 1.990kg ( 4lb 6 oz) so shes getting there, still finding all of her clothes are to big. Will try and up load some pictures for you, But there are loads of facebook if not Bea Spanton add me if you wanna. Well we got honor home and was reading her notes sthat upset me they never told me they had to rescisitator her they tried and it didnt work so waited another 2 mins and tried again and here she is a little fighter. As for me i still dont feel like shes mine atall, i dont seem to miss her when im not with her i know it sounds bad but i really dunno what to do the health visitor sez i will get there in the end and that it takes time so i hope she is right. 

Right lets see if i can upload some piccis for you all xxxx 

Sammy would love to see thesepics you have xxx


----------



## Magik204

ah ha think ive sussed it 

https://img339.imageshack.us/img339/1751/dsc00447gm.th.jpg

https://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7686/dsc00443g.th.jpg

https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/6425/dsc00431c.th.jpg

https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/7232/dsc00400gh.th.jpg

https://a.imageshack.us/img294/9392/devoteddaddy.th.jpg

https://a.imageshack.us/img227/765/honorcarseat.th.jpg

https://a.imageshack.us/img180/683/14530544.th.jpg

ImageShack.us

https://a.imageshack.us/img155/4715/dsc00428ba.th.jpg

ImageShack.us


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz...glad shes home and getting stronger bea thats the main thing...as for not missing her i htink your just drained(mentally) when she starts her little personaility and your less worried less monitoring her you will relax and enjoy her alot more...where as now your not realy enjoying her grow as your just worried and over exhausted..you will be fine hun :)

as for the pics..nope still waiting :) xxx


----------



## Kaitybug

Hi ladies! I wanted to give a quick update. I was in the E.R. over the weekend with very high bp (168/108) at the highest, and that was on 600 mg of Labatelol that I have been taking for hypertension since week 5. Anyway, I saw my OB yesterday, and she wants to induce on Monday the 2nd. That's less than a week away, now! My LO, Aiden, will be just over 37 weeks, so hopefully he will be a healthy weight. She is going to start me on Pitocin, but I think there is a very real chance of a C-Section if my BP can't be controlled. So nervous!


----------



## Magik204

ah ha think ive sussed it 

https://img339.imageshack.us/img339/1751/dsc00447gm.th.jpg

https://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7686/dsc00443g.th.jpg

https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/6425/dsc00431c.th.jpg

https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/7232/dsc00400gh.th.jpg

https://a.imageshack.us/img294/9392/devoteddaddy.th.jpg

https://a.imageshack.us/img227/765/honorcarseat.th.jpg

https://a.imageshack.us/img180/683/14530544.th.jpg

ImageShack.us

https://a.imageshack.us/img155/4715/dsc00428ba.th.jpg

ImageShack.us


----------



## Magik204

Kaitybug said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to give a quick update. I was in the E.R. over the weekend with very high bp (168/108) at the highest, and that was on 600 mg of Labatelol that I have been taking for hypertension since week 5. Anyway, I saw my OB yesterday, and she wants to induce on Monday the 2nd. That's less than a week away, now! My LO, Aiden, will be just over 37 weeks, so hopefully he will be a healthy weight. She is going to start me on Pitocin, but I think there is a very real chance of a C-Section if my BP can't be controlled. So nervous!


Bless ya hun, I was on labatelol they had to put me on Nifedapine aswell it really worked and made me feel alot better, 37 weeks is a good week hun as its classed as term im sure he will be fine and healthy and will put a smile on your face xxx


----------



## cla

Bea she is a little cutie. When I had rian I was really down it was hard work looking after him, it's a big shock to the systom when you have a baby so early. You will be ok you have all been through so much but you will get there, it's great you are talking to someone about it and not keeping it to yourself.


----------



## sammynashley

hiya ladies,

sorry i forgot to post the pics yesterday i swear my brain is just mush now :) 

hows everyone feeling today?

bea- your pics are lovely hun she's gorgeous.

lyns- how are you hun? hows your little man?? 

cla- how are you hun??


i have the consultant on friday to talk about induction and that :S it's so scary but i'm sure ill be fine in labour hanging from the ceiling with my head spinning round lol.

has everyone stopped shopping yet??



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png
 



Attached Files:







35201_416631648236_660508236_4941105_5588672_s[1].jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 17









38881_416631518236_660508236_4941103_4487178_s[1].jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## cla

sammy it wont be long know:happydance:
are you alright hun??? 
i was induced with rian, they started on the wednesday and they broke my waters on the friday morning. they gave me a room to go to at 11.30 and my pride and joy was born at 3.58pm, so it wasnt that long.


----------



## sammynashley

i know i'm kind of excited but also have this feeling they are gunna turn round and say wait until full term but im really worried because his growth is very slow and hes not putting on the weight, i feel he'll be safer born earlier rather than later but i dont know if i can insist on being induced if they decide to leave it???

originally they would even book me in for a growth scan because they didnt think i'd go another two weeks well i have and my scans on monday but then things could change when i see the consultant friday. just seems no-one actually knows whats going on. :(


how are you hun? 


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## cla

when i was having rian i had to have a more detailed scan on his heart and organs. they said he had stopped growing and moving but his heart was fine, so they booked me in for induction on the wednesday.
yeah im great im in the crappy 2ww, we have done everything possible we can to get it this month so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies :)

I had the scan done and was put on the monitor for 40minutes ..and it seems things are fine...but again cos of hes lack of movement ive been booked in for friday morning at 8.30am and to go again the following monday monring at 9.30am..ive been giving a movement chart to keep an eye on baby movements to shade off each time he moves/kickes etc...if hes still not moving as much as he should then ive been told i will be induced xx


----------



## sammynashley

aww hun thats good new atleast they seem toour little man, how are you feeling now be keeping a eye on you and your little man, how are you feeling now hun? bet it was nice to see him again. 


cla- i hated the 2ww wait was the worst part of it all fingers crossed for u hun 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev230pb___.png


----------



## babydeabreu

didnt really get to see him that much sam..the mw was to concerned on taking hes measurements. checking blood flow weight etc. told me he the Scan showing baby weighing approx. 5lb and showing things to be healthy..just hes lack of movement on screen as well as what i feel that there worried about. he was just lying there on the screen...was nice to see him tho but very worrying that he wasnt moving like before. hopeful after these test tomorrow and monday things will be good :) im doing ok tho sam just little stressed as you know..but heyoh carrying on as we do xxx

anywayz heres me at 36+5 taken today xx 

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/me/365weeks-1.jpg


----------



## bklove

Magik- I'm doing ok, just struggling with over heating and difficulty breathing. right now i'm just resting with the ac on because after trying to put away some clothes it just came out of no where and I had to relax. 
Honor is looking great, you can definitly see the difference from earlier pics to now. Don't worry about whats in her notes, I like that you are settled on the fact that she's a fighter, and just meant to be here. Hold on to that and everything else, down to bonding with her, will fall in to place. 

babyd- you've got to stop worrying to! and further more getting caught up in crazy stories to stress you even more. Just listen to your body, if you feel concerned go to the ER or call the doc, if its just emotional stress try to take it easy. :hug: and more :hug: its the home stretch and I believe you and your baby will be ok. It sounds like they are really keeping tabs on you to so thats a huge plus. 

Sammy- If you feel strongly about being induced why not keep pushing your doctors about it. 

Goodness seems like theres gonna be more :baby: in the club soon! I'm off this afternoon to meet the last doctor in the practice and get checked out. On monday is our next sonogram which is really more important to check growth and movement and what not. I feel confident that the baby is growing well. Its movement pattern has changed but I still feel jabs throughout the day so I think all is well. God willing we all will have healthy super stars.


----------



## cla

Lynsey you look huge saying he is only going to be 5lb. No wonder he can't move there's no room in there. 
Oh and you look fantastic:thumbup:


----------



## bklove

You do look good in that pic, and i'm surprised you are just 5lbs to, even though it is a give or take estimate.


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies just got back from the spa..must say did me the world of good after being to the hospital today...was on monitor for over an hour as baby wasnt making no movement..just sleeping mw said..she gave me some water then the little one made a turn or something...hes heartbeat is fine. was told to go home and relax so i took that a bit future and sat in the jaccuzi and chilled out by the pool. just got back now and feel really refreshed. gotta go back again on monday morning at 9.30to be monitored and to be told whether or not i will be induced :)

wasnt an estimated weight...i had to get what he for the sake of hes growth measurments...he is 5lb i just have a lot of water in there that why i look big :)

xx


----------



## bklove

Spa time sounds wonderful. Right now my feet could do with some good lovin:) My hubby is horrible at it, so a paid professional would be fantastic. 

Enjoy your weekend everyone. Take it easy. I'm hanging out with a friend tomorrow for brunch and then we are headed for our hospital tour:happydance: and i'll probably spend the afternoon putting away more baby clothes. Should be a nice weekend all in all. :thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girls how we all doing? just got back from my atenatal classes..must say was actually enjoyable to go. petes at work so i went on my own which wasnt bad what so ever. there was 7 other girls there some with partners and friends...was a good class...spoke bout stages1,2 and 3 of birth..birthing plan and some other bits going again tomorrow to talk bout after birth for you and your partner which will be good as petes going to this one which will be good for him. 

amanda i had my walk about on wednesday just gone...its actually really good idea to know where to go and what wards is what as theres so many apartments. pluss you get to see lots of new borns that are literally only a couple of hours born..really emotional seeing that there sooo tiny :) hope you have a lovely weekend with your friends xxx


claire - you ok hun you been a bit qute? hope your ok and hubby been good to you :) xx

sammy - hows things going with the hospital?

sarah - are you still alive hun...havent heard from you in ages...hope you good xx

bea - hows you and honor getting on..shes looking so healthy and so big...seeing your pics are just so nice. goos to see your getting on better with motherhood..seems like your enjoying it more and more xx


lou - hey sweet hows it going on over there? havent spoke in ages. hope your well :) has your daughter had her baby yet? xxxx

have a nice day ladies xxx


----------



## cla

I'm here, I wish this 2ww would hurry up. Keiths being going I think he is trying to make me fat as he just brought me a greggs:growlmad:
I can't believe august is tomorrow it as gone so fast


----------



## babydeabreu

aww i love greggs give it to meee ill eat it lol beefstake? lol :) :happydance:

yup august tomorrow indeed..did i mention 37weeks today omg omg totally where has this year gone? one minute im 2 weeks pregnant the next im 37 weeks :wacko:

you feeling ok tho hun? you seem alittle fed up last couiple of days? you know we here for you dont you? :hugs::hugs:


...Update...

Overview

At *37 weeks *pregnant stage, you have completed the full term of pregnancy. The baby is due anytime now. You may still have 2 or 3 more weeks to go. You and baby are still growing and putting on a lot of weight. You are fully pregnant now and probably feeling very tired and exhausted. You may be wondering that the baby will be out any time now and you will be enjoying the fruits of your labor very soon. By now, you have become real big with a huge tummy. You must be feeling very heavy and may be experiencing difficulty while walking. This may be due to babys presentation or positioning for the birth. Your uterus has expanded considerably and become nearly a thousand times of the original volume.



You will find it very surprising that you will be regaining your original shape in a few days after childbirth. You will see your baby grow into a toddler, child and teenager and you will be left wondering about the times of your pregnancy and labor. Planning and organizing in advance helps a lot during pregnancy. A mother must decide about family planning, contraception, conceiving, pregnancy, childbirth and baby care in consultation with her partner or husband. If everything is planned and organized properly, then there are no last minute hassles.



The parents to be should be ready with bags of maternity clothes for the mother and one with baby clothes. The mother can decide about the feed and arrange for the bottles etc. if she has planned to give top feed. She must keep communication lines open with a mobile or pager and should maintain contact with the hospital where she is going for delivery. If the husband or partner is unavailable, then arrange for a friend or a relative to take you to the hospital. Keep your vehicle in ready condition for going to the hospital.



*Babys Development*



The baby is putting on weight at a very fast pace during the 37 weeks pregnant stage. The fat is getting deposited on the cheeks, knees and elbows and these are becoming dimpled due to fat deposition. The baby is putting on weight at the rate of ½ ounce per day. The baby becomes rounder by the day. The skin is fast losing its wrinkled appearance and the skin colour is becoming pinker. The baby is breathing very well by now. The babys development is nearly fully completed and the baby is ready to be delivered at any time now. The babys approximate weight is about 61/2 to 7 pounds and the approximate length is 20 to 21 inches.



The most significant development at this stage of pregnancy is the positioning or presentation of the baby for birth. The mother experiences increased pressure in the lower abdominal area. This is called engaging or lightening. The baby moves or shifts downward and its head comes to rest in the mothers pelvic bone bowl. This is the case in 95% of the deliveries. The baby might position or present in many other ways like traverse, breech, brow, knee and so on. The babys hair has grown quite well by this stage. Some babies have very good hair growth and some babies may have very little or no hair at all. The exterior coatings of the baby start coming out now and the baby swallows these along with the additional secretions in uterus.



Changes With Your Body



You are in the full term or advanced stages of pregnancy in the 37 weeks pregnant stage. You are now due for delivery anytime. The baby delivered at this stage is a mature or a full term baby. You might be feeling very heavy now due to increased weight. You will continue to put on weight as the baby is still growing and developing. At this stage, the baby has come down in the pelvic cavity of your body and positioned itself for the birth. Your body will now start preparing for labor and this is done by dilation of the cervix. The mucus plug which acts as a protective sealant of the uterus begins to discharge from the body. Do consult your doctor about all types of discharges.



What To Expect



You are nearing the end of your pregnancy at the 37 weeks pregnant stage. You might be feeling that the wait has become unbearable now and you are counting the days now. You will realize once your bundle of joy is delivered that all your waiting was actually worth it. You will forget all the pains, aches and discomfort when you will see and feel your baby. All the medical conditions of minor aches and pains will disappear after delivery as these are generally temporary. One must keep a happy and cheerful disposition throughout the pregnancy period. This will have a good effect on babys development. The pregnant mother must take due care with a proper balanced diet accompanied by light exercise schedule to ensure a safe pregnancy and healthy baby. Observe good hygiene and personal cleanliness during the pregnancy period. Itching can be reduced by application of lotions.



Advance planning and organizing will help the expectant mother greatly for the forthcoming events. Talking to your partner, family, friends and medical experts will help in relieving doubts, anxieties and stress. Keep all information regarding telephone numbers of your husband, doctor, hospital ready and handy. Be well prepared with all items for the baby. Welcome your baby with open arms and enjoy motherhood with all its pleasures and challenges.


whoop its all good ladies :hugs::hugs: :cloud9: xx


----------



## Magik204

Hey hun yer its not to bad i spoke to health visitor about it all she said its because i put such a barrier up in case something happened its just hard to bring it down again. Lynz becareful using the jacuzzis as your not suppose to use them in pregnancy for some reasons. Cant wait to see your little man wont be long. 

So has everuyone packed there bags 
its been horried weather here today. Hubby goes back to work next week dunno what im gonna do all day everyday hmmmm xxx


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies, just a quick update on my phone, I'm laying in bed in hospital ATM, I came in earlier today with reduced fetal movements and because of baby being under 5lb the decided to induce me so I was given prostin gel at 4pm and have been contracting since 10pm so hopefully all going well my little man could be here tomorrow! 

Hope your all ok ladies xx


----------



## bklove

sammy- good luck. I hope and pray you and the baby will be well. Keep us posted when you can. :hug: 

I plan to pack our bags by wednesday. I have a few items to wash, but I think I have everything. They told us on the tour to have a bag for what we need for birth and for after birth which includes babies stuff. The 2nd bag stays in the car till after birth. The tour was informative to. The hubby now knows how to get there, thats important, and I like the fact they have bf specialist available, and baby care classes while at the hospital. The rooms are a little small for delivery, and my hubby is mad there is no flat screen tv, but we probably won't have time for that! and you share the post delivery room, which sucks a bit, but I guess won't be the focus at that point anyway. 
37 weeks! I feel more ready, mentally and we've made good progress. Ordered the car seat and stroller, the bassinet and the clothes are washed and mostly put away. We have some diapers there but could use some more. I think by the end of this week we'll definitly be ready. 

Do you guys plan to have snacks while in labor? I do, but the hospital said its not allowed once there. Pish posh, I still plan to have them!


----------



## bklove

Only a short period left but I wanted to share some exercises with you guys to help with labor. And a good thing to look up is positions for labor to help with pain and getting baby down that canal. It doesn't look like the pics came out, so you can google the ones you are interested in. I try to do them everyday. 

Relaxation is key!!!!


To get yourself motivated [and to remember to actually make time for the exercises/activities] talk to your DH/Coach about encouraging you and reminding you to do them. TRUST ME, once baby is ready to arrive, you will be VERY thankful you took the time to do these 

The way this will work, I will give you the "General Assignments" for each week and explain them. (each exercise increases and "intensifies" each week). Then I (or "we" if you are participating) will do them daily.

Make sure you MASTER all of these. They will DEF help!!!


Relaxation: 10 minutes 2X a day

Walking: 5 minutes 1x a day

Tailor Sitting: OFTEN (as much as you can do)

Squat: OFTEN (as much as you can do)

Butterfly: (3) 1x a day

Pelvic Rock: (10) 4x a day PLUS 20 at bedtime

Kegel: 50x a day 


[click pictures to enlarge]

~ To RELAX "properly", learn this position. It is one of the best positions for the body as it allows optimal blood flow and circulation to the baby, is calming, and doesn't stress any one part of the body. (btw, this is *technically* called "Side Relaxation and Sleep Position"). Excellent for pain management while in labor. If you want, play some relaxing music and turn the lights on low (or off if you prefer).



I know my left arm looks uncomfortable, but its really not. I promise. Just something to get used to and your limbs wont fall asleep. 

Start on your  side with both knees slightly bent and the top leg forward. Your pillow should be at an angle under your head and breast *note, your head should be laying flat. It should not be tilted, change pillows if necessary* Place your bottom arm behind you. At first, having the arm behind you is a little awkward, but you will get used to it in no time Just stick with it.

~ TAILOR SITTING, do this as often as you can throughout your day. And make sure you are sitting up straight. This will help with posture. Commonly known as "Indian Style" or "Cris-Cross Apple Sauce". 



Sit on the floor or firm pillow with your legs crossed. Remember good posture. Variation is good, lean forward or backward against something, stretch your legs occasionally. Change position often. *DO NOT SLOUCH*

~SQUAT, as with Tailor Sitting, do this one as much as possible, especially when you are bending over to pick something up. Let your coach/DH help you when you need help from the growing tummy This is a VERY common position to give birth in, and is one of the best because it naturally aligns the body, and shortens the birth canal (making your job easier), so if you have to master one, this would def. be it 




Start by standing straight, with legs comfortably apart. Next, bend knees slightly & tuck hips under (to relieve pressure on the lower back). Then, bend forward (to help keep uterus forward) and squat, keeping the heals on the floor *note, i still can't get my heels flat on the floor, so while you are teaching your body to do this, you can place a pillow or a blanket under the middle of your feet (heels) so that you just arn't wobbly on your ankles. then once you build up the strength, remove the items and try getting your heels flat on the floor, may take a bit of practice. You can also hang on to something(like a bar or your DH) to help until you've gained the flexibility to have feet flat.* When coming up, do so tail-first halfway, then place hands on legs (to help support lower back) as you come up the rest of the way. 

~BUTTERFLY, This is especially great to learn because it reduces shaking and unnecessary pain during the 2nd stage of labor. It conditions the abductor muscles and enables you to pull your legs back better during delivery. *Your DH will need to assist you with this*




Sit on the floor leaning your back against a wall or furniture with knees up and feet together, flat on the floor. Coach/DH places flats of hands on the outside of your knees and applies resistance while you try to open your legs. Legs only need to go down as far as comfortable. 

~ PELVIC ROCK, this exercise is HIGHLY beneficial!!! Make sure you master it! It tones and conditions the lower back and abdominal muscles, relieves pressure (very helpful during late pregnancy and during labor), increases circulation, and improves digestion. This will also help the baby come forward, relieving pressure. 




In hands and knees position (hands and knees should form a box), relax lower back, allowing pelvis to tilt forward (comfortably), then level and tuck hips under (do slowly and rhythmically with control). This should only be moving the lower part of the body. You coach/DH can place his hand on your lower back apply light pressure. Doing these before bed can help you and baby sleep more comfortably​


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies bit if disappointing news after being up all night with contractions and hardly any sleep the buggers have decided to stop :-( so feel a bit down now expected to be in labour at this point. Just waiting for the midwife to come round and see me to decide what they're going to do next x I'll update soon x


----------



## Magik204

Good luck Sammy were all here if u need us can't want to see your little man x c


----------



## cla

Good luck sammy :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies :)

sammy how you gettign on hun..need to know need to know lol hope everything is good i really do :)


ok so i went to the hospital to day..another monitoring check up but all wentt well and im now being induced on friday so come this saturday hopfuly little andreas will be here :) scared but very excited :)

bea - i think thats only natural to want to protect your self from being hurt worried..but i know in time you will be fine and baby will be your next heatrbeat :) how do you feel when your away from honor? how do you feel when you dont no what shes doing? you will be fine i know you will hun :) xxx


amanda - some very wicked tips you posted up there..i shall be doing some of them in the week as well as whilst im waiitng :)


bea - do you know why its not good to use a jacuzzi? i was told its fine helps you to relax? is that wrong then? xx


----------



## Magik204

The scary thing is when im away from her im not worried about her atall. Jacuzzis i think its because it can heat the fluid up around baby cant remember who told me think it was the midwife xx 

Cant belive everyone is being induced, at least you will be able to experience the birth rather than being whisked straight for c section with no contractions on anything :O( cant belive there will be 2 more babies in a couple of days xx


----------



## sjminimac

Lyns 0 thank god for that, I've had BnB on my laptop all morning waiting for an update. Can't wait to see pics of little Dre xxx

I want to have my baby on Saturday too! 7th August sounds like a good date...how can I get things moving?

I've got a mw appt tomorrow, am positive he's even more engaged but don't want to just be imagining things.

Bea-you may not quite feel it yourself yet but the love you have for that little baby is quite plain to see on all of the photos you've posted on here. Just give yourself time sweet xx


----------



## cla

Oh my good Lynsey I bet you are so excited. Have they said how long it will take, I started mine on the Wednesday and they broke my waters the friday morning. I can't believe you will all be moms soon


----------



## cla

Bea Hun you will be alright , you have been through a hard last couple of months. It may take time but you will get there:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

sarah - to help things ive been told so many things i dont actually know whats helpful anymore lol...drink this tea drink this tea eat this food eat this fruit..walk around alot more..swimming helps..having sex helps..eating spicy food helps..sooo many stories. i just now believe if your body if ready he will engaged more and more untill you feel contractions kick in. some of the above do help others but some just do nudda :shrug:

i had to be internally examined after being on the monitor for over an hour. told me that my walls are ripe soft enough to be induced and that coem friday morning i have to ring them up at 8am to book me in. 

claire- i'm no sure how long it takes..depends on baby really and how my body takes to the tablet that gets inserted :shrug: could be 6-8 hours could be 1-2days i just dont no but i hope it isnt that long 4 days waiting is long enough lol x




> from sarah
> 
> *Bea-you may not quite feel it yourself yet but the love you have for that little baby is quite plain to see on all of the photos you've posted on here. Just give yourself time sweet xx*

that is soo true...you dont realise just how much love you do have for her taking pictures being always near her...you love her more than you can see :kiss::cloud9::hugs::hugs:

xxxx


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies another update I was given the prostin gel again at 2oclock and I'm currently having contractions!!! Hopefully it will be it this time. They gave to leave a 6 hour gap after they try to induce to check the cervix so hopefully by 8 tonight my cervix is open enough to have my waters broken!! If not they will give me more prostin gel. 

Lyns- bet your so excited about being induced just mAke sure you have everything you can think of I feel like ive moved into the hospital haha xx


----------



## sjminimac

oh the august babies are all coming/here! Good luck Sammy - how exciting!

Bet I go overdue :(

x


----------



## babydeabreu

sammy prostin gel? ive been told im going to be given the table not gel. how comes you was given a gel? is it because its due to the softer your walls are or something? they told me the tablets can take up till 6 hours to start didnt even say anything bout gel!!


----------



## babydeabreu

sarah - are you feeling any tightening down there? and tingling what so ever?


----------



## bklove

wow, alot of action going on with my august sisters! Well I got back from my sono and baby is still long and skinny and even though its about 6lbs 7oz they feel baby is to small and want me still off my feet and elevated. If the weight doesn't pick up there is talks of induction. Which seems to be the trend around here! But i'm opposed though. I mean its only 3 more weeks, and everything else looks ok, I think nature should just take its course. What do you guys think?

babyd- How crazy exciting for you. I'd be running around with my head cut off! lol. Are you packed and ready? Goodness, can you ever be fully ready?! Hey were they concerned about your baby's weight at all?

sj- I've heard alot of crazyness to, like driving over speedbumps pretty fast, but I think like b said everybody's body just reacts differently, so i'm not sure how much you can really jump start things, but I guess you can try! I've heard spicy foods, sex, walks. I think there is a thread about this in third tri. 

Sammy- so things are back in motion again? How does it feel?

oh my God I'm dizzy with excitment! :wohoo:


----------



## Magik204

Morning hunnis how are we all, any news Sammy id ur little man here x x x


----------



## cla

Morning everybody.
I've just come straight on my phone to see if she as had him yet, I hope she is alright:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> wow, alot of action going on with my august sisters! Well I got back from my sono and baby is still long and skinny and even though its about 6lbs 7oz they feel baby is to small and want me still off my feet and elevated. If the weight doesn't pick up there is talks of induction. Which seems to be the trend around here! But i'm opposed though. I mean its only 3 more weeks, and everything else looks ok, I think nature should just take its course. What do you guys think?
> 
> babyd- How crazy exciting for you. I'd be running around with my head cut off! lol. Are you packed and ready? Goodness, can you ever be fully ready?! Hey were they concerned about your baby's weight at all?
> 
> sj- I've heard alot of crazyness to, like driving over speedbumps pretty fast, but I think like b said everybody's body just reacts differently, so i'm not sure how much you can really jump start things, but I guess you can try! I've heard spicy foods, sex, walks. I think there is a thread about this in third tri.
> 
> Sammy- so things are back in motion again? How does it feel?
> 
> oh my God I'm dizzy with excitment! :wohoo:

amanda im confused hun..my doctor told me that my baby weight is perfect hes around 5lb so im not sure why your mw is saying your baby is small. my doctor said that hes measurements are just right and looking really healthy so im well confused in to why your getting that infomation given too you. why did they said that and why have you had a scan? :shrug: hes going to be born in 3 days+ so he will be under 6lb but the doctor told me that is normal and perfect for him. not sure why they are concerned with you sweet :shrug:

we got literally everything now...after the appointment yesterday me and pete went into town and got some got nappies WHICH BUT THE WAY IN ASDA THEY ARE DOING SICK DEALS ON NAPPIES -46 nappies 3 for £10 we got that twise so we GOT 300 NAPPIES FOR £20 CRAZY CRAZY DEAL. there new range called little angels. totaly amazing we thought...300 nappies for "£20 that is a joke lol and got cotton wool....2 packs for £2 so we got i think all now. went to primark and got one of there big bages for hospital bag..got me some slippers and a nightdress to have whilst in the hospital..oh how not sexy lol :dohh:

sammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy - whats going on baby here yet? how are you hurry up we alll waiting for you hun lol whoop whoop hope your doing well my lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx

jeazz count down is starting my head is full of emotions lol xxx

who are you having there at the birth???? i want my mum and pete there but i just found out that pete wants hes mum there two :( but after talks hes agreeed that him and my mum is cool..but i now feel bad and horrible cos if i want my mum there its only fair for him to have hes mum there two isnt it? ..but your only alowed 2 people in there so his mums going have to wait out side or i nthe waiting area. i feel so bad for him :(


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies. Just saw my midwife and discussed birth plan and we were all getting excited and all was going well.....and then she took my blood pressure :(

She actually took it at the start of the home visit, said 'ooh no that seems very high for you I'll take it again later'...she took it again at the end of the appt and it was still high, so combined with my lack of sleep, swollen hands and feet, headaches, gum infection etc she's put me on complete bed rest for 3 days and is coming out to my house to see me again on Thursday. I've also got to go to see my GP today for some antibiotics for my gum infection, as she *hopes* the high BP is due to that not anything else.

I'm so gutted, am so worried. I thought my headaches and dizzy spells were due to lack of sleep from the pain from my tooth but that could very well not be the case :(

And I was so geared up for an unassisted natural birth - if doctor intervention is needed I won't be able to have him in the birthing centre I wanted to go to :(


----------



## Magik204

Hey sarah how you doing hun, Please make sure you keep an eye on it and if you feel unwell TELL THEM dont wait to see them this is how mine all started and i did exactly what you did put it down to something else so please please keep a close eye if you get flashy lights in your eyes go up delivery xxx 

Lynz -- 300 Nappies thats a good bargin you soon go through them shame they dont do the deals on the prem nappies there cost a fortune. In america i think the baby has to be 5lb before there even let home so for the doctors there i think 5lb is small ( My step mums american as she was shocked Honor was allowed home at 3lb) 

Sammy -- Where are you ??? Hope all is going well thinking of you 

Cla how you doing hun ??? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sar - try take it easy sweet..if your worried just go straight down to baby unit or phone the mw up...hope your ok tho not stressing to much :)

bea - not sure hun all i know is i was told after my scan that babies measurements are just right and growth is perfect. as long as 5lb is fine to what the doc said then im really not worried. Honor was healthy enough to come home weather she was 3lb or 5lb so really dont matter what peopel say to you :) look at honor now shes growing bigger by the day and loks healthy and gorgeous the more pics i see of her :) people talk to much all you listen to is the docs and the mw that what i say because everyone is different :) 

xx


is brown discharge a sign of the plug coming away? i just phoned and she said if i get pains or dont feel baby go straight down there..hummm could baby come even sooner than friday with out being induced..jeazzzzzzzzzzz what is this baby doing to me :dohh::dohh: lol xx


----------



## Magik204

From what i have red hun sounds like it could be your show so sounds like you could be on your way in the next couple of dayzzzz Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

5lb is good weight but you will find it hard to get clothers the early baby is good as its up to 7.5lb where is newborn is normally from 9lb Tesco does a tiny baby which is 5lb and asda do early baby which is up to 6lb but sounds like he'll be in between best advice i can give is wait until he arrives and buy stuff as honor is only 4lb 5 oz but some 5lb stuff does fit her now cause the legs aint long enough 

all great fun 
xxx


----------



## cla

lynsey i dont think your little man wants to stay in there anymore:happydance:are you having any pains???


----------



## tashalina

oohhh linz hope you baba starts behaving!!! not sure on the brown discharge but Id defnitely keep an eye on it! As for OH's mum, I wouldnt feel too bad about not having her there, I think ur brave wanting your mum there, mine would do my head in haha!

Such a bargain on those nappies!! Might have a look at them, I only used pampers with my lil boy but times are harder now so got to look for the bargains :D

I feel quite good this morning, got a lie in til half 11!! Which with my son, it totally unheard of! Still being kicked in the ribs though which is getting quite painful :(


----------



## Magik204

Hi Tasha, Welcome glad your feeling ok, sounds odd but id of done anything to be kicked in the ribs lol xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks for letting me know bout that bea totaly helpful. we got some 6lb from asda and from primark yesterday and some other small bit just incase and some a little bit bigger for just incase too..my hospital bags going to have more stuff in there than the shops because of this"just in case" lol

claire - think your right hun everytime soemthing happends baby goes nope im doing my way..cheeky monkey he is lol apartently is common for your plug to come away if your full term after an examination...so who knows maybe the start of the next stage eek lol 

Hey tash - :) think my mum will do my head it too thats what mums are for lol but having her there is just well makes me feel better well i hope so other wize the door plz lol 

i was thinking bout just getting pampers nappies but once i see these i just couldnt say no..at the end of the day hes just going to wee/poo in them so they havent got to be a designer nappie lol on off then in the bin...totally all about 300 nappies for £20 :)

you had a lay in till half 11 wow i havent stayed in bed for that long in ages..i wake up with thes pains down there and dying for the loo then thats it my body is awake..pluss petes snoring isnt the most soothing noise to help you sleep lol 

other than the kicks your bubba been good? xx


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies another quick update, I'm still in hospital :( and little man isn't here yet. My contractions stopped after 6hours last night induction really isn't that easy!! Then the doctor said he was just going to keep trying to induce until I have him which is every day!! But considering I've been induced due to babies size and reduced fetal movements he seems quite happy to drag on the process even more, so we had a bit if a argument on the ward about what's going to happen because i just feel somethings not right with my little man and we agreed that if the induction process didn't work again today then I would be having a c-section even tho the doctor made me feel bad for choosing that descision I've decided to stick to it.

So ATM I'm just waiting for the doctor to come out of theatre to give me a internal and give me my last attempt of the prostin gel, then well discuss we
When I'll have my c-section. 



Hope your all ok ladies Lyns good luck for your induction xx


----------



## cla

He doesn't want to come out does he , he is nice and comfy in there. What ever dission you have made Hun will be the right one, good luck hun


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> He doesn't want to come out does he , he is nice and comfy in there. What ever dission you have made Hun will be the right one, good luck hun

quote what claire said..what ever you decide to do its the right one. as they say "if in doubt ask mum" as when it comes to her body she knows best :) 

fingers crossed hun :) xxx


----------



## cla

I can't believe this time next week there will be to new mommys iam so excited for you


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> I can't believe this time next week there will be to new mommys iam so excited for you

aww thanks claire bear :flower: im so excited over anxious and scared of the unknown lol petes like a big kid doesnt stop staring at my like some freak..he just cant believe it acts like such a big kid lol


----------



## cla

Is he aware you are going to say some sware words to him when you are in pain and that he will never touch you again lol.


----------



## babydeabreu

humm i think hes already had the verbal abuse hun..thanks to my emotions ive already told him im not having anymore hes crap hes shit etc etc hahah he knows theres lots of love to come from me going hes way hahahaha hey im giving birth its only fair he gets some stick lol xx


----------



## cla

Too right. I hope you have grown your nails so he can feel a bit of pain lol. 
I really can't believe how fast it as gone , I can remember when we were all talking when we where only a couple of weeks gone. There as been loads of ups and downs for all of us but we have been there for eachother. 
I thought I would say thankyou for all of your support you have given me in the last couple of months as they have been really hard to try and 
get through. You will all be great moms and you have got nothing to worry about xxxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

You made me cry Cla Bless you xxx


----------



## sammynashley

Hey ladies another quick update as I lay in the most uncomfortable bed ever lol the doctor came round today and put a end to the induction calling it a failed induction, I will be going down first thing tomorrow morning to have my little man by c-section :) bad news is I might not be able to leave for a week after he's born depending on how he is due to him bein a small baby and my guestational diabetes, I'll hopefully update tomorrow with pictures xx


----------



## tashalina

Magik204 said:


> Hi Tasha, Welcome glad your feeling ok, sounds odd but id of done anything to be kicked in the ribs lol xx

Aww hon I can imagine, it must drive u mad all of us saying we have had enough and want baby out, when you would have been more than happy to have made it to 40 weeks. :)



babydeabreu said:


> Hey tash - :) think my mum will do my head it too thats what mums are for lol but having her there is just well makes me feel better well i hope so other wize the door plz lol
> 
> i was thinking bout just getting pampers nappies but once i see these i just couldnt say no..at the end of the day hes just going to wee/poo in them so they havent got to be a designer nappie lol on off then in the bin...totally all about 300 nappies for £20 :)
> 
> you had a lay in till half 11 wow i havent stayed in bed for that long in ages..i wake up with thes pains down there and dying for the loo then thats it my body is awake..pluss petes snoring isnt the most soothing noise to help you sleep lol
> 
> other than the kicks your bubba been good? xx

I was amazed too...I had got up a few times in the night for a pee, and Its not like I was in a deep sleep til half 11 but it was nice to be able to nap off and on in between DS wriggling and kicking me in the back in his sleep lol!

Baba been ok today, no twinges to speak of really, feeling very heavy after my stroll round asda earlier but still very high with bum in my ribs so not very comfy. 

Sammy good luck for your section in the morning hope all goes well for you :hugs:

Going to bed shortly so night night ladies, look forward to hearing about some more babies born tomorrow xxx


----------



## sjminimac

hey claire, we've been through all this together and we'll stay with you when you get your sticky bean too my lovely x x Sammy - wow. Little one will be here soon! Good luck and keep us informed! Lyns, your little legs will be here at the weekend. My god. This is all starting to feel very real x


----------



## cla

sammy good luck hun:hugs:


----------



## cla

well i dont know weather to believe it or not as im only 9dpo, but have a look at the preg tests:thumbup:


----------



## sjminimac

What? Where? I can't see any pics! Are they positive?????


----------



## cla

The one I done this morning was and I have just done another and it is neg. Stupid tests


----------



## sjminimac

First morning urine is always stringer and better for tests hun, what type of tests are you doing? Have you had lots to drink since the first one? I know they're expensive but the clearblue digi tests are best xxx


----------



## cla

I had some free from a site called duo fertility. I haven't really much to drink , I feel stupid now


----------



## sjminimac

Don't feel stupid, my god we've all been there but I think you probably want it even more than we did if possible because of circumstances!
Get some clearblue tests, they either say pregnant or not pregnant. Can't argue with them.

But try if you can to wait til morning so you can get a stronger sample. xx


----------



## cla

I've got no choice but to get one now , but the thought of seeing a neg. I just can't believe it a possitive then nothing


----------



## sjminimac

Oh big massive hugs. If I could stand next to you when you wait for it to appear on the stick I would do.

When are you going to do it? x


----------



## cla

I've to and give an excuse why iam going out!


----------



## sjminimac

Does your OH know you're testing? x


----------



## cla

I just read there are faulty tests going about and it looks like I've got one of the buggers


----------



## sjminimac

So you could be? Or is the positive one the faulty one? I don't know how you're managing to cope, I know I said wait til morning but I'd have been to the chemists by now... x


----------



## tashalina

it is still quite early for testing hon so dont get too disheartened yet, Id say test again with FMU xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> Too right. I hope you have grown your nails so he can feel a bit of pain lol.
> I really can't believe how fast it as gone , I can remember when we were all talking when we where only a couple of weeks gone. There as been loads of ups and downs for all of us but we have been there for eachother.
> I thought I would say thankyou for all of your support you have given me in the last couple of months as they have been really hard to try and
> get through. You will all be great moms and you have got nothing to worry about xxxxxxx

aww claire you big softie :) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: all i can say to you is hun i know what its liek to be where you are you need all the love and support you can get. you have been a great friend on here the least we can do is support each other...thats whats its all about :) always going to be here good or the bad :)

make sure you do the test first thing in the morning to get the best results :hugs::hugs: fingers crossed hun xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

> I was amazed too...I had got up a few times in the night for a pee, and Its not like I was in a deep sleep til half 11 but it was nice to be able to nap off and on in between DS wriggling and kicking me in the back in his sleep lol!
> 
> Baba been ok today, no twinges to speak of really, feeling very heavy after my stroll round asda earlier but still very high with bum in my ribs so not very comfy.
> 
> Sammy good luck for your section in the morning hope all goes well for you :hugs:
> 
> Going to bed shortly so night night ladies, look forward to hearing about some more babies born tomorrow xxx

haha your getting hes bum..dont you think that it feels so strange when hes bum pokes out...it gets really hard and really uncomfortable tho :wacko: did you look at the asda nappies hehe cant miss a good deal me :dohh:


----------



## cla

Well I've started to spot so next month here I come


----------



## tashalina

babydeabreu said:


> I was amazed too...I had got up a few times in the night for a pee, and Its not like I was in a deep sleep til half 11 but it was nice to be able to nap off and on in between DS wriggling and kicking me in the back in his sleep lol!
> 
> Baba been ok today, no twinges to speak of really, feeling very heavy after my stroll round asda earlier but still very high with bum in my ribs so not very comfy.
> 
> Sammy good luck for your section in the morning hope all goes well for you :hugs:
> 
> Going to bed shortly so night night ladies, look forward to hearing about some more babies born tomorrow xxx
> 
> haha your getting hes bum..dont you think that it feels so strange when hes bum pokes out...it gets really hard and really uncomfortable tho :wacko: did you look at the asda nappies hehe cant miss a good deal me :dohh:Click to expand...

yeh I did have a look, might pop back and get some before the baby event finishes. 

baba wriggles her bum out all the time and its mainly in my right ribs, I prob have this to look forward to for the rest of my pregnancy coz 2nd babies dont always drop down til labour. :dohh:

been feeling crappy all day...might have an early night me thinks!


----------



## bklove

sj- how are you feeling? 

babyd- I don't know why they are so concerned for me and not for you, I guess in American they want everything supersized including their babies:) lol. I'm definitly on the not concerned side, but taking it easy for good measure. So Friday is the big day? lol, at how pete looks at you. I think you guys are definitly ready and will make great parents:)

Sammy- Sorry the inductions didn't work out, but now you are oh so much closer to baby! Looking forward to your updates and pics.

cla- :hugs: and I say retest anyway, just to see what happens.

Well nothing new over here on this front. Trying to get my feet up more, and stop doing stuff. But its hard for me to stop completely. I've had sort of butterflies in my lower regions on 2 occassions, but outside of that, nothing really going on. Baby still relaxing. which is cool, I just see it as more time for us to get ready, and baby to grow. Anyshoes, i'm excited to hear whats going on with you girls!


----------



## sjminimac

Hey everyone!

BK - I'm not too bad, am waiting for the midwife to come round to check my blood pressure again, not sure when she's coming just know it's today at some point. am a bit worried cos have had a constant headache and my vision keeps going a bit cloudy behind my right eye, am terrified that they'll take me in early or monitoring!

Claire- I'm with BK on this one, have you retested anyway?

xx


----------



## cla

Yeah I've tested and it was a bid fat neg.


----------



## babydeabreu

sarah - ring the babu unit up now and tell them what you just told us? not sure if thats normal..please check it out hun :)

sammy - fior soem reason my second post didnt post yesterday hummm i was basically saying that i hope that everything is going ok regardless of the inducement. i think my walls are soft enough that i wont be havi the gel ill be having the tablet straight. early hours of this morning i was having bad cramping pains so maybe thats the start eh? havent had them since but they was definitely on and off...and jeazzzz i was like ok ok this is the start bring it on mother fuckers im ready for this pain shhhheeeet lolol hahahaha i know i wont be saying that come labour hahaha :haha::haha: :dohh::dohh:

sammy hun - whos there with you? mummy there? ashley there? i hope yo got people round you that love you and are helping you out :) hope you got lots of magz and some sort of entertainment to keep you busy in there. hope you doing well hun i really am thinking of you :) i'm coming on here everyday just to seee whats going on with you :shrug: hurry up i need to no details and how baby is lol :)

ok so ive only got today left and i can clearly say my house hasnt been so clean...bleach bleach bleach my house smells of bleach lol peets just gone for a bike ride..thanks god much as i love him..him being there literally 24/7 everday is doign ym head in i neeeeeeeeeeeeed some me time :) 

so hows everyone else feeling? 

claire how did you get on? 

amanda - keep thos feet up hun and chill out :coffee:

sarah - ring ring ring ring them up :thumbup:

xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> Yeah I've tested and it was a bid fat neg.

awww sorry hun...but thet fact your got poss opk means your gettin there :happydance::happydance: i know its horrible to get a neg i think we can all know that feeling..but you hang in there ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KittyVentura

This has no relevance but I have to say. I HATE G'n'R and whenever I see the title of this thread I end up seeing "Knocking on heaven's door" all day and driving myself insane. Ahhhhhhhh :D xx


----------



## babydeabreu

KittyVentura said:


> This has no relevance but I have to say. I HATE G'n'R and whenever I see the title of this thread I end up seeing "Knocking on heaven's door" all day and driving myself insane. Ahhhhhhhh :D xx

hahaha once that song gets in your head...thats it you'll definitely be singing that allday :haha: :hugs: x


----------



## Magik204

Sarh please please ring the baby unit, sounds like pre eclampisa is setting in now ya vision has gone and the headache u need to phone delivery suite now and tell them hun if unleft could damage the baby. Mine started exactly like that a week before i had honor and the midwife snd doctors all said i was fine. The crucial signs are High Blood pressure, Swelling in hands fett and face, not being able to wee or hurting alot with the tinyiest dribble. and severve headache and spotty or blury vision 

Please ring them NOW hun Its very important xxxxx 


How is everyone else doing 

Lynz only 1 more day to go, glad you got everything done and clean before little dre comes along 

Cla -- please dont be disheartened we are all here with you and you will get there very soon im sure of it all our love xxx


----------



## cla

Omg I hope you are ok Sarah. As bea said phone them but I bet they have already told you to go. When I had it I could tell when it was bad days because my head felt funny!


----------



## Magik204

Im only going by what i was told at the hospital by how close i was to dying. The scary thing for me was i never even felt sick and even drove my self to the hospital xx


----------



## cla

I wasn't either I only found out because I was in a car accident. Plus I think it runs in the family because my mom and auntie had it. 
Are you alright now bea???


----------



## Magik204

I only found out hun cause i kept going on and on and on that i hadnt felt her move and it was only when i said my vision was odd he then said ' oh you better just go up to delivery just as a precaution to rule anything out' Im not to bad now still on Labetalol and nifedapine and on such a high does even the doctors were shocked. Got consultant appointment in septermber. Mine i found doesnt run in the family its just one of those things but gotta wait and see what consultant says xx


----------



## cla

Hopefully they can sort you out and you can come off the medication. How's honour getting on??


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies. Just had a sleep sorry i didn't get back earlier. Headache still here so going to call midwife now. Only other symptoms is the higher blood pressure and a bit of swelling but promise you i'll check in with her and let you know. My waters were clear of protein 2 days ago and don't forget i've had this gum infection too so am hoping all is well. But as my mum had pre eclampsia when she had my little sister better to be safe than sorry x x


----------



## Magik204

Shes doing good thanks she 9 weeks old now and weighs 4lb 12oz although gets weighed again 2morrow still got the tube in at the moment but is very nearlly there. She had her injections this morning and not a peep she is laying here with me at the moment shes actually growing out of a few bits now. 

Howz rian xx


----------



## Magik204

Hey sarah glad your getting checked you had me worried xxx 

I bet its just cause everyone is coming early you dont wanna be left out lol xxx


----------



## sjminimac

ha! I'd rather be left out and wait a week or 3 than be worried! Just tried to ring midwife but no answer so looks like she's on her way x


----------



## Magik204

i must be odd id love being able to feel her move lol, let us know how u get on hun just off to feed honor and have shower xx


----------



## cla

Good luck Hun, don't forget to tell her everything xx
Bea what a shame I can't believe she didn't cry. I can remember when rian had to have one when he was 3 and he screamed and said they were trying to kill him lol. Wait till she gets older !


----------



## bklove

oh man, so much going on. So this morning I woke up with an achey back, and from there it went down hill for a bit with some lower and upper stomach pains. Unlike urban commando babyd, I was like oh hell no:) lol, but mostly cause we don't even have the car seat yet, and we just aren't ready, even the hubby was like oh no. But after about an hour of torment and a cool shower, things calmed down. And i'm so so now, just having problems eating. I'm not sure if it was contractions or what, but good gracious i'm not looking forward to when the pain keeps coming. 

anyshoes, i'll be checking in to see whats going on with you ladies. Cla, no stress, it could still be a bit early, if not next cycle brings new possibilities.


----------



## cla

Thanks Hun,I hope it is to early.
Lynsey good look for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Magik204

Good luck lyns if I don't POP on b4 u go love yas. x x x x


----------



## bklove

good luck lyns, u r in my prayers.


----------



## tashalina

morning ladies, wonder how lyns is getting on, does anyone know what time she was going to be induced?? Sooooo excited for her :)


----------



## sjminimac

Hey ladies, just an update from me. spent 5 hours in hosp last night getting checked over, all is well, blood pressure has started to come back down again, have got to get it retested on monday jut to be on the safe side but everything perfect with my little man. she put the headache/blurred vision/flashing lights down to a migraine (I wouldn't know as never usually get headaches!) and said there's no reason why I can't go ahead and have my natural birth at the brthing centre - plus - I had a bloody show this morning! Woohoo!

I know it could be something or nothing, but we'll see.

xx


----------



## cla

I'm glad everything is ok Hun, they will keep an eye on you now but it looks like you won't need it as your little man is coming:happydance:


----------



## bklove

sj, wow! its on now! i'm excited....did it hurt? or did it just happen?...sheesh, i'm excited for you and nervous for me! lol.


----------



## sjminimac

I really hope so...me and hubby have secretly been saying that we think I'll go into labour on 7th august for ages now...that's tomorrow. clearly we have no reason to believe this other than wishful thinking, but how good would that be???

How you feeling today hun? I've text Lyns but no response yet xx


----------



## cla

As anybody heard from sammy??


----------



## sjminimac

bklove said:


> sj, wow! its on now! i'm excited....did it hurt? or did it just happen?...sheesh, i'm excited for you and nervous for me! lol.

Hey pretty lady. it's not often we get to chat real-time! No it didn't hurt other than the period type cramps I've been having, and it was just (sorry TMI waring) LOADS of discharge coloured with red and brown, I had to wipe 4 times to clear it. Charlie feels like he's been trying to break out of my nether regions even more this morning, I'm feeling loads of pressure and have got back ache. :coffee:

Like I said, it could be something or nothing but fingers crossed :)

xx


----------



## sjminimac

cla said:


> As anybody heard from sammy??

Nope, not yet :shrug:


----------



## bklove

I know its something! I had a backache yesterday but didn't amount to much, which is good because I need time for my stroller/car seat to get here and I still have some baby clothes to put away. Are you pretty much just keeping yourself busy now?


----------



## sjminimac

Not keeping myself busy, quite the oppposite! I know that the docs said my BP has started to come down but I want to keep it there so during the weeks when hubby is at work I am quite literally sitting down in my pjs and dressing gown watching TV and chatting on here - at weekends I'll be more active. I figure that I won't get the chance to do this for a long time and I've been told to make the most of it so I will do!!!

Might go for a walk tonight, and maybe a longer one tomorrow...am currently drinking a VERY strong RLT too...operation eviction has begun after this morning.

I don't want to be an incubator any more, I want to meet my boy!

How about you? What are you up to?
xxx


----------



## bklove

lol. I just started my tea last night, it finally came in the mail yesterday. I'm about to get up and make breakfast, was trying to wait for hubby to come home and cook but baby is hungary! And then i'll pretty much be joining you on the couch watching my nonsense shows:) Good luck with that eviction!


----------



## tashalina

Woop woop about your show sj!! And Im glad your BP has come down a bit, what are they classing as high if you dont mind me asking, its just I been to the MW this afternoon and I had 2 readings where the bottom figure was over 100, she then did it on a different machine and it went down to 90 which she said is still a bit high but not to worry :shrug: I will be taking it easy too I think!! On a positive note, babys head is very low down, although not engaged, but she said that might not happed until labour with this being my second.

Also my pushchair set arrived this morning so I now have everything :happydance: I love it, its sooo fab, cant wait to be able to take it out for a play :haha: xx


----------



## sammynashley

Hello ladies :) 


Well I'm proud to announce the birth of my little man Jacob Ashley Lewis weighing 5lb born on the 5th of august at 2.55am by emergency ceserian.

I had a really bad birth ladies so don't really want to post it just incase I scare you all but illngive you the short simple version.


I went down to the labour ward Wednesday morning and I had dilated to 1.5cm and they decided that was enough to break my waters so they were going to do that to see if I could birth naturally. They waited to see if I'd go into labour on my own but didn't so they put me on the drip at 4pm to start it off eventually when they got the dosage right I went into labour and was quite happy with gas and air I loved it do much I emptied a canister of it lol. Then got checked at midnight and was 3cm dilated and asked for a epidural which I have to say relaxed me so much I went to sleep. Next thing I know the registra and condultant are lent over the ctg machine looking at babies heartbeat 10 mins went by and then they decided they where taking me into theatre to do a emergency section. So they upped my dosage of epidural and took me into theatre. The Most horrible part of my experience is the epidural didn't work properly on me and I felt them cutting me open so I screamed out and then they put me under general anesthetic and he was born minutes later. 

I'm still in hospital don't think I'll be going home until Sunday but today I've been able to get up n walk about n do things for my little man. 


So how's everyone 

Lyns- how are you Hun? Xx


----------



## tashalina

awww sammy glad to hear your baba is here :D a 5lb little sweetie. Cant wait to see the pics. Sorry you had a bad birthing experience hon xx


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun what's it like being a mommy xxxxx


----------



## Magik204

Congratulations hun cant wait to see the pictures, C-Sections aint that bad cant belive you felt it cant of been nice :O(, All our best wishes i wonder how Lyns is getting on xxx


----------



## Magik204

For those that have Lynz on facebook there is a gorgeouse picture of all 3 of them xx


----------



## tashalina

Yeh I saw the pic, its lovely and typical that she looks so gorgeous even after giving birth :haha: They look soooo happy, I cant wait to hear all about it :D


----------



## bklove

Sorry it wasn't the best of labor stories, but congratulations! Another mommie!

Nothing going on over here. Doctor said cervix still isn't ready. So just waiting on bubs, with 2 weeks to go!


----------



## claire911

Hello poppet, thought I'd pop by as I saw your FB status and pics!! :happydance:

Hope u have a nice birth story to share :thumbup:

How much did :baby: weigh?


----------



## cla

I'm mot on facebook so I can't see them:growlmad:
Congrats Lynsey and Pete on your little boy xxxxxxx


----------



## bklove

How is everyone doing? Still no action here. Doctor said my cervix isn't ready yet, so just twiddling my thumbs and waiting around:) I was a little upset this morning because I weighed myself and I really haven't gained anything since last week. Felt a little bad for my bubs, like mama isn't doing enough I guess:( but trying to remain positive and keep eating and putting my feet up. I just want this baby to be ok.


----------



## sjminimac

Hey BK - isn't that supposed to be a good sign in the last week or so, reduced weight gain/weight loss? Don't feel bad, you've done everything right nd thats one thing you can't control xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey girlies :)

Sorry i havent been intouch..the fmaily have just gone and baby in finally sleeping :)

ive never in my life felt so happy :)

ok here baby Andreas Deabreu born 06/08/2010 weighing in at 6lb 13oz....



i was induced friday at 11 oclock then was monitored for 1 hour then i already started getting small contraction around 1 minute and half apart...i was examined by the mw about 40 minutes later she told me i was two centimeters dilated :wacko::wacko: already i said surely not already? :dohh: they told me to the labour ward i was examined again..literally 5 minutes later i was 10 centimeters dilated ready to give birth. 1 minute im 2 centimetres the next im 10 in 5 minutes i said that cant be right surely? all the mw and people on the ward was soo shocked!!!!!!..OMG OMG OMG the contractions came on soooooooooooooooooooo stronge she kept telling me to stop..STOP? i couldnt control it i cant stop they keep coming on :shrug: my lord my whole labour was 1 hour and 1 minute long from start to finsih ....baby Andreas was born 3.34pm :)

here he is my little baby boy :) the best day of my life girls totally the most painfullest but the most happiest day i could ever have....


https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/andreasborn030.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/andreasborn009.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/40413_412073927092_511557092_5124459_3859928_n.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/andreasborn001.jpg

i will be posting my story soon :) just wanted to let you girls no first how it went and how i am. 

sammy - hppe you are ok hun and baby is doing well..sorry to here bout your c-section hun..im just glad that you and baby are well. look forward to seeing some pictures of the little one soon.. xxxxxx


----------



## cla

He is sooooooo cute . I bet pete is so proud of you both.
What's it like being a mommy??


----------



## bklove

awwwwww, beautiful! and i'm so jealous, 1 hour! I want to be like you when I grow up, lol:) Keep us posted on how things go, i'm sure everything is still sinking in. Enjoy it! and thanks for stopping by to keep us in the loop. 

sj- i'm not sure about the weight stuff towards the end, but thanks for the boost of confidence:) :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

claire - best feeling in the world...it feels like ive never been with out him..him in the house breast feeding ALLDAY LOL its well no words can describe the way it feels. what ever is better than complete its better than that :) xx



> awwwwww, beautiful! and i'm so jealous, 1 hour! *I want to be like you when I grow up, lol *Keep us posted on how things go, i'm sure everything is still sinking in. Enjoy it! and thanks for stopping by to keep us in the loop.

hahahaha:haha::haha: funny amanda :happydance:

sinking in...its just so over sereal hun...we just dont stop looking at him..hes ours hes all ours we are actually mummy and daddy...its crazy its just i never want it to stop :) not long to goooooooo hun :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## cla

lynsey is he being a good boy:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> lynsey is he being a good boy:hugs:

hes so good claire..he literally sleeps wakes gets breast fed then sleeps..he hardly cries..hes such a good boy :cloud9::cloud9: im in love :cloud9::cloud9: lol


----------



## cla

i bet your door bell hasnt stopped ringing yet with everybody wanting to see him.
as pete got the week off with you???


----------



## babydeabreu

humm its not really the case hun as we live away from mostly everyone..my mum and petes mum came over the first 2 days but after that people have just texted and phoned. but its actually nice that theres not alot of people coming round as we both havent slept and kinda gettign used to new life...people beign here would make things a little bit more harder..so its alot better this way. but next week might be a little different lol :)

how you been anywayz hun? xx when does rian go back to school? x


----------



## cla

i bet the in laws are over the moon with him??
i cant wait to see some more pictures of him!
im alright it would have been my dd wednesday so i have a bad couple of days, but im not putting a dampner on everybodys mood, because you are all sooooooooooooooooooooo happy:hugs:
rian goes back to school the 7th, i havent heard from him he as been playing on his xbox 360 with his friends on line.


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> i bet the in laws are over the moon with him??
> i cant wait to see some more pictures of him!
> im alright it would have been my dd wednesday so i have a bad couple of days, but im not putting a dampner on everybodys mood, because you are all sooooooooooooooooooooo happy:hugs:
> rian goes back to school the 7th, i havent heard from him he as been playing on his xbox 360 with his friends on line.

hey hun dont you dare say things like that..regardless we are happy doesnt mean we cant be there for our friends :hugs::hugs: its not a nice place to be in where you are so if ever your sad please talk to us hun..big hugs hun :) and big kiss too right on the lips hahah :) xxxxx


----------



## cla

thankyou:hugs: it really means EVERYTHING to be:hugs:
so when are you trying again????


----------



## tashalina

cla said:


> thankyou:hugs: it really means EVERYTHING to be:hugs:
> so when are you trying again????

that made me giggle :) If your first baby was here in an hour lyns you will have to be careful how quick any more babies come :D


----------



## cla

i now what you mean how lucky was she:winkwink:


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies. I'm positive i read about the weight thing amanda, i wouldn't be worried. Claire, i wondered when your dd should have been, big hugs and don't feel you have to hide anything from us, it's what we're here for. Lynsey, i'm so jealous that you have your little man there for you to hug and kiss. Well news from this end, midwife came round this morning to double check my blood pressure which has come down again which is great. But when she was on her way out i asked if she had felt whether the baby had engaged more (not my normal midwife) and she said he's quite low down but she doesn think he'll come out soon. Gutted because thought i was feeling something different last night. Xx


----------



## cla

you should have asked me hun:hugs:
you will have your little man with you soon, get some sleep in before he comes:winkwink:


----------



## sjminimac

i know hun, i should have know better and asked you i'm sorry xx i know my boy will be here soon but am getting truly fed up now. I'm grateful to be pregnant ann it's not that i'm not enjoying it, but i have no company during the week at all, i'm getting really bored, i don't drive and am too worried to get the bus anywhere in case anything happens mid journey. It's making me lazy, i can't be bothered to get dressed during the day because i don't leave the house, and can't bear the thought of another 4 weeks of this! I'm sorry, i don't mean to sound ungrateful because i'm not i promise. Just a bit down in the dumps :( xx


----------



## tashalina

:hugs: sj hope baby comes soon xx

:hugs: to you too cla, must be really difficult time for you and I really admire you for still being so supportive to all us ladies. :dust: to you and I hope you get your :bfp: soon xxxx


----------



## cla

hun dont be stupid. its that everybody is having there babies and you are still waiting. he must like it where he is, he is all snuggled up in there:hugs:
we are here for you hun if you want to talk. tell you what i will send rian over to you:thumbup:oh you can have keith as well:winkwink:


----------



## cla

tashalina said:


> :hugs: sj hope baby comes soon xx
> 
> :hugs: to you too cla, must be really difficult time for you and I really admire you for still being so supportive to all us ladies. :dust: to you and I hope you get your :bfp: soon xxxx

thanks for that hun. i hope i get one soon as well. the way iam going you lot might be my bump buddies again:winkwink: thats if you are all up for it


----------



## sjminimac

thanks ladies, i appreciat the support from all of you. I've never been the most patient person but this last few weeks has mainly consisted of me symptom spotting... Just need to stop pressuring myself. Claire, send rian over by all means but you keep keith, you need him for your sexy time! ;) xx


----------



## cla

come on thats not fair you have one you have to have the other:winkwink:plus its my af so i will have him back in 10days please


----------



## babydeabreu

tashalina said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> thankyou:hugs: it really means EVERYTHING to be:hugs:
> so when are you trying again????
> 
> that made me giggle :) If your first baby was here in an hour lyns you will have to be careful how quick any more babies come :DClick to expand...

hahahaha jeaz girls give a girl a break your as bad as my partner lol hes telling me to hurry up and get better cos he wants so pussy lol men eh :dohh::dohh: he wants to have another one straight away:wacko::wacko::wacko: erm 1 hour or 31 hours that shit hurts like hell lol i need a break lol 

i just went to mother care to get a bra as my breast have GROOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN BIG TIME lol i mean big time. i tried on a F -cup and it was realy tight tight :dohh::dohh: i then goes to pete you think i should get a G cup nah nah you will swim in that..i tried it on :haha: wowzer what happen to you he said lol G-CUP IS TIGHT AS well but for now will hold them up right i no say i will be getting H BRA SOON..my midwife told me that the more milk he drinks the more my breast will grow? are you shitting me? at this rate my little man will drink my whole body and ill be ZCUP LOLOLOL pete said well that just saved me 4grand hahaha :haha: what a dink...head lol :)

i got a baby bath too as my belly hurts and nonney hurts to much to lean over my bath as its a deep bath...so it will be very helpful indeed :)

got more cotton wool and more baby vest as i didnt realise how much baby wees through them lol i love being a mum :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## cla

So at this rate you might be my bump buddie if pete gets his way:haha:
I want some big boobs can I have some of yours!


----------



## babydeabreu

hahahahahaha much as id love to be hun..im not sure my nonny is ready for another baby to come out just yet lol my boobs hurt so much claire you can have them..much as i love having big massive hugh boobs lol they hurt and are soo bumpy lumpy srumpy and my nipples feel like they are on fire sticking out like they are fake lol hahaha


----------



## sammynashley

hiya ladies,


sorry i havent been on for a few days i only got out of hospital last night id been in there a bloody week got lyns i'm so jealous of your induction why couldnt mine of been like that :-( i do understand aboutthe boobies to god mine are huge!! they look fake they are so hard they barely move!!


how is everyone?? anymore babies been born??

i know you've waited a few days but heres a few pics of my little man.
 



Attached Files:







39510_420189768236_660508236_5038554_5374897_n[1].jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









39174_419887648236_660508236_5031893_5424817_n[1].jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bklove

awww, thanks for sharing the pics sammy! How are you feeling?

And lyns the boob thing sounds crazy. Have you tried that nipple cream, does that help? And its time for a new ticker, fyi!:)

Sj- It'll be over soon, just remind yourself of that. I'm surprisingly not to bored, which is what I expected. The days fly by, and at night i'm anxious to go to sleep so i can wake up and be one day closer to baby:) TV mostly keeps me going, with a little cleaning in between. Thanks for the weight advice, I think I am going to take it easy, I do believe everything will be ok. 

saw sonogram lady today, who I believe just has me come in just so she can bill my insurance and waste my time. Today she just checked my fluids and said that it was lower and babys head was lower, thats about it. We can't check weight till we go back AGAIN, on Thursday. We could've just went then and checked everything. I feel like at this point we could really just stay home and wait for this kid to bust out, and all this extra, is just trying to drive me loco, while filling some chics pockets.


----------



## cla

sammy he is lovely, i cant believe how much hair he as got to.
how are you feeling, whats it like to be a mom???


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha whoop whoop sammy hes lovely hun...hes got lots of hair like my little andreas lol we have hairy monkeys not babies :) congrats hun glad your finally home and baby is well :)

amanda.......crazy isnt the word i have to go get anothe bra size wait for it "H" AS THE G is way to tight..i know its shocking i just cant believe it...they hurt so bad though and just like sammy said they do look fake. they actually look liek there is silicone in there 4real lolol pete keeps going to me ok so what tablets have to been taking? growth hornones? hes just shocked..keeps lookign at me telling my to get better lololol such a man :)




got baby registered yesterday as well..i phoned them up at 1 oclock they said we can book you in for 4 oclokc omg why is everything going so quick? i was told that i could be waiting up to 6 weeks to get him registered. so anywayz hes full names is now offcially....

*Andreas Terry DeAbreu*

it was nice to get hes name done...hes now a boy in the world :) just incase you was wonderign why middle name terry..well its after my dad. hes brain damaged in a vegetated almost coma like state never to recover due to a car accident 5 years ago...so i wanted hes name as my sons middle name...and thankfully pete was well up for it :)

amanda - fingers crossed hun...waiting waiting and waiitng it will soon come and you will be like that hurt put him back lol hurry up little one we want to see you :) xxxxx


----------



## sjminimac

What a lovely name hun :)

xx


----------



## cla

lynsey thats so nice to have your dads name as the middle name:hugs:


----------



## tashalina

aww lyns thats great that you got him registered so quick, everything seems to be happening so fast for you lol! And thats sweet having your dads name for his middle name :hug:

sammy lovely pics of your gorgeous baba :D

My boobs are a G already so not looking forward to getting my milk in lol...god knows how big they will go then!!! :blush:


----------



## babydeabreu

sarah - how you feeling hun? ???????????????


----------



## babydeabreu

tashalina said:


> aww lyns thats great that you got him registered so quick, everything seems to be happening so fast for you lol! And thats sweet having your dads name for his middle name :hug:
> 
> sammy lovely pics of your gorgeous baba :D
> 
> My boobs are a G already so not looking forward to getting my milk in lol...god knows how big they will go then!!! :blush:

ALREADY? my lord your back must be hurting 4ever lol im a H now and i feel like im going to full over lol i was a D now a H is that even a dream of being possible? lol if you want bigger boobs and cant aford to get them done..have a baby hahaha joke!! xx

thanks girls means alot xx


----------



## tashalina

I know I do get back ache, I have thought about getting a reduction but wanted to have this baby first so I could definitely breastfeed coz after a reduction the nipple can come away from the milk duct so obviously wouldnt be able to feed then :( Its going to be a nightmare trying to find good fitting nursing bras!! xx


----------



## bklove

wow those are some serious jugs lyns:) It should ease up as bf gets easier, or so i've heard. 

And i'm still waiting. I woke up this morning like is it today baby, but so far nope!lol:) Getting ready to go clean a bit, still feeling the urge to sanitize.


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz eeek thats a nasty thought tash......even the thought alone is scary :wacko::wacko: 

but then saying that if you was a z cup im sure you'll have woman knocking at your door to have some of yuor breast lol 

how you feeling hun? 



Amanda - easier? ive been told yeh only if i stop breast feeding and im not going to stop for a long time..best for baby means everything to me. but then sayign that if i cant move because my breast wont come off the ground then maybe i will stop hahaha

hun 9 days to go and im counting for you...:hugs: 

sarah tash and you we are all waitng and waiting oh and waiting just as much as yous :)

claire - i told pete what you said bout being your baby buddy again he thinks its a good idea hahaha i think i should come find you and tiggle you till you cry lol xx


----------



## cla

So pete is up for it then. Watch it when you have your first night out together he will try and get you drunk and get his wicked way with you


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> So pete is up for it then. Watch it when you have your first night out together he will try and get you drunk and get his wicked way with you

hahah is that what happened to you eh eh nooooaughty girl you lol :haha:

we have already said we cant wait till downt here is better we both missing each others. i cant wait ti feel him..hurry up down there jeazz whatsa girl gotta do lol xx


----------



## cla

You are joking my sex drive went down hill after having rian. 
But it took 3 weeks after having rian for us to have some loving, oh my god was it sore. It couldn't have been that bad as we done it twise:blush:


----------



## tashalina

lyns ur a horny bugger aint ya lol...I couldnt bare the thought of letting liam anywhere near me for ages after alfie was born :D than again with the way andreas popped out, no wonder your not too put off by labour :haha:

Im ok I guess, been really uncomfortable the past few days, cant get comfy to sleep well either, been getting twinges low down and a few shooting pains but nothing else...not holding my breath that ill be next tbh. :shrug:


----------



## tashalina

its quiet on this thread now lol :)


----------



## cla

everybodys got babies to look after lol.
but guess what im still here:dohh:


----------



## sjminimac

I'm still here too...no signs today, thought I might have something last night but feel absolutely normal today :(


----------



## cla

He doesn't want to come out does he.


----------



## sjminimac

Nope. yesterday i spent ages on my ball, had 3 RLT, went for a walk and had a spicy chilli. Nil. Nothing. Nada.

I know he'll come out eventually but it's difficult when you think about something every second of every day (i know you understand from TTC - symptom spotting etc, it's like chinese water torture)

xx


----------



## cla

Have tried sex!


----------



## sjminimac

I so would have done last night but hubby had a stomach bug so not the most enticing.... but he feels better today ;D


----------



## cla

Tell him to make the most of it because he won't be getting any for a couple of weeks. Unless you are a horny devil like Lynsey :haha:


----------



## sjminimac

Ha! I wish I was a horny devil like Lynsey!!! As I'm sure does hubby!

Nope...it' a long soak in the bath with lovely bath oils and lots of lovely body lotion, frilly knickers, a nod and a wink tonight....if he doesn't cotton on to that then I'm not writing it down for him!!!!


----------



## cla

I know what you mean about being Horney, I only want it because I want a baby. I've told him he can hang it up when I've got what I want lol.
I hope he gets things moving


----------



## tashalina

lol glad ur still with me sj :) I know how u feel about wanting baba here now!! And Im nearly a week behind you so hate to think how I will be in another week. I will be trying sex tonight and I am sitting on my ball as I type....oohh chilli sounds good think I might make some of that for tea :D


----------



## sjminimac

it's me and you kid, and amanda of course! With Claire here as our rock. I can't wait but equally when he gets here it'll almost be like the end of an era, after all, how exciting is it being pregnant??

Claire, we'll bve bump buddies next tome round too, me and hubby already planning number 2! xx


----------



## Magik204

Hey Girlies, 

Im still here just been surfing rather then reply as internet connection keeps dropping bloody dongle things. 

Sammy -- Little man is gorgeouse lots or hair and a cheeky look lol 

Lynz -- How you doing now you have andraes home have you had many visitors. 

Cla -- How you doing hope your having lots of naughty time but not wearing hubby out to much . 

SJ -- I hope you start to find monement soon i bet it wont be too much longer for you to have your little one home to xx 

Tasha -- Howz things doing your end. 

Well everything is good down here Honor has lost a little bit of weight and is now 4lb 9oz but that is because she is totally bottle fed now which is nice as the Tube was able to come out, We keep trying to breast feed and she will get there. I know what you all mean about your boobs i went from a G to a J cup but i have been lucky they dont hurt or anything and never did which im glad about. xxx 

We both went to a mother and toddler group today was nice to get out. Honor was the centre of attention and looks so tiny compared to a baby born the same time xxx 

Right girlies Honor is calling so will catch up with you all later


----------



## cla

I want some of everybodys boobs:growlmad:
No Iam letting him have a break as it's af time for me, he won't get off so easy next week.
I can't believe how well she is doing saying how early you had her. How are you feeling now ???


----------



## Magik204

Still very much like i dont want her and his mother has added to that by telling his ex wife all about me and honor and what happened which i was NOT happy about, Im not feeling to great in myself at the moment ive been feeling like i did the day i got took ill but with no swelling but i cant get a bloody doctors appointment which hubby is annoyed with but never mind. Just wish i could connect with her more but i just cant seem to be able to :O( xxx


----------



## cla

Bea you will be alright. I was like that with rian, deep down I wanted a girl and I used to look at him and think why did I have you. When I think about it know I feel so stupid because I would die for him. There was many of times I went to walk out and Keith and he was going to take rian. I felt I could never do right by him. He was such a demanding baby it got to me, it would take me an hour to feed him,wind and change him, then after that he would throw it back up. Hun you will get there, it doesn't help his ex knowing


----------



## babydeabreu

hey im here..just been to see the in-laws :dohh::hugs: to many people 2 see 
but im 2 :sleep::sleep::sleep:

hey bea bea - thats so good that honor is doing well. im so glad and very proud of how your doing..your more stronger thna you know..the love you have for her is so strong..all you ever talk about is her and its soooooo lovely :hugs: im thinking bout going to a group as i havent really got that much friends from moving around so much and when hubby goes back to work i dont want to be a hermet lol 

bea breast feeding is hard for anyone so dont you worrie hun you will get there :) andreas wakes up and demands breast lol i feel like im a walking fridge haha :haha:



cla said:


> Tell him to make the most of it because he won't be getting any for a couple of weeks. Unless you are a horny devil like Lynsey :haha:

hey i havent had sex in long arse time...i have rights to be horny lol my down stairs is soo sore and soo swollen it will be like this for weeks :(

i was told yesterday that the reason my birth was so quick and so painful is because i was acutally allergic to the tablet that they induced me with..when the put the tablet in i was having small contractions with in 20minutes. thats why i went from 2 centimeters dilated to 10 centermiters in 3 minutes :wacko::wacko: so next time i will not be alowed to be induced ;( 

but anywayz...so because of this my nonny is swollen and in alot of pain because i went through a whole labou in a1 hour...my bum is swollen from the inpacked of baby coming out so fast and so strong im told my insides will take alot longer to get back to normal than the next girl :( so im looking at weeks and weeks and weeks of no foreplay no sex no nothing :( 

so i feel like crap at the moment i no boohoo but its crap cos petes all over me and i cant do nothing but give him foreplay ...much as i love that i want sex lol i want to be touched :growlmad::growlmad: lol haha


----------



## bklove

wow, ok, I don't want to be like you when I grow up, just kidding! What are you doing for the soreness. I remember after my surgery to have my tube removed I looked at down yonder with a mirror, good gracious it looked so jacked up! lol. I was pretty swollen so I used frozen peas in a zip lock bag as an ice pack like twice a day and that helped alot, not sure if that would work in your case. 

My mojo has definitly been low low and I don't want to do it just to do it because then it gets annoying if its taking to long! but I am ready for baby to get here to. 
Sj & tasha- I'm definitly in that is it today boat because i'm tired of waiting. But apparently i'll still be waiting because dr said she can feel the head but cervix is still closed. 8 more days, give or take. I might try sitting on my ball more to. 

cla- lol, at how you've been using and abusing the hubby for sexual favors, lol:p

magik- Its great of you to be so open about your feelings. Sending you lots of :hug:. I don't think you are alone in what you are feeling, and I think you should still give yourself time to develop that relationship. You are doing things that will build a connection like the classes, and caring for her and even talking about how difficult it is, I think you'll get there as you see her developing from the love you are showing towards her. If its really bothering you don't hesitate to talk to a professional. :hugs: (ps, I hope you were talking about connecting with honor, if not just ignore me)


----------



## Magik204

Thank u my gorge girlies, how are we all today x x x


----------



## cla

lynsey im sorry you are sore both ends, i bet its a pain to sit down:hugs:


----------



## bklove

still waiting. and my feet hurts! I plan to go get a mani/pedi and a foot massage tomorrow though. Looking forward to that little treat.


----------



## sjminimac

Still here, again did wonder yesterday if this was it, even cancelled a hair appointment bcause I felt so uncomfortable. Have had a rubbish night's sleep, have been up and about every now and again. THINK I might have been having actual contractions, but this morning haven't had any yet, my foof is very swollen and feels full of baby, and my bump has gone very low and flat-looking at the front.....so who knows?

BK - I feel your pain, my feet and legs feel swollen up to the back of my knees xx


----------



## loobi

hello girls...
well , my waters went on july 31st, and i was kept in hospital, where i was induced with the gel twice on thursday the 5th aug, with nothin hapeneing and baby's head still free and high they decided on the morning of the 6th that i was to get a section that afternoon, theywere coming to get me at 2pm, and at 1.20pm all stockinged up and ready to go for surgery, i had my first pain, it was all systems go .... pains were only five mins apart, then got closer together, off we went to labour ward, and Alfie Newton Heath was born at 3.16pm..... he went to scbu for four hours as he was in shock from being born so quicly, but was in my arms by 7pm, he is just gorgeous... he weighed in at 7lbs 12 oz....


----------



## cla

Congrats Hun, can't wait to see the pics xx


----------



## bklove

oh wow loobi, congrats! Hope you guys are doing well. 

sj- guess we can scratch another day off the calendar:) I went and got my toe nails done today and got a massage, felt mmmmm so good! You keep your feet up and keep taking in those fluids. I'm feeling a little more unease in the lower pelvis, but no real contractions, baby is still marinating. I'm still sleeping well at night, thank God. I'm starting to get lazy with drinking water though.


----------



## babydeabreu

loobi said:


> hello girls...
> well , my waters went on july 31st, and i was kept in hospital, where i was induced with the gel twice on thursday the 5th aug, with nothin hapeneing and baby's head still free and high they decided on the morning of the 6th that i was to get a section that afternoon, theywere coming to get me at 2pm, and at 1.20pm all stockinged up and ready to go for surgery, i had my first pain, it was all systems go .... pains were only five mins apart, then got closer together, off we went to labour ward, and Alfie Newton Heath was born at 3.16pm..... he went to scbu for four hours as he was in shock from being born so quicly, but was in my arms by 7pm, he is just gorgeous... he weighed in at 7lbs 12 oz....

whoop whoop congrats hun..looking forward to seeing some pics :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> wow, ok, *I don't want to be like you when I grow up, just kidding!* What are you doing for the soreness. I remember after my surgery to have my tube removed I looked at down yonder with a mirror, good gracious it looked so jacked up! lol. I was pretty swollen so I used frozen peas in a zip lock bag as an ice pack like twice a day and that helped alot, not sure if that would work in your case.

lolololol u funnies :haha: 

thanks amanda i will bear that in mind.:thumbup: ive just been having baths to help as it seems to feel alot better after wards. the swellings gone down lot but theres still lots there. 

midwife come yesterday said because he come so quickly its going to be very brused and will take ages to get back to normal :wacko: when i walk i look like a old girl with back problems..sucks i cant wait to get my body back to normal. mw did the heal prick and weigh him gave himthe once over so everything seems to be ok :flower: 

bea - do you get the midwife come round to you once a week?


sammy- how you getting on hun? hows the life of motherhood gettign on? have you spoke to ashley? you guys doing ok? hope your doing fine babes i really do xx


well for thos who havent seen my little man. hes 8 days old now and already so alert and changing by the day :) here are some pictures taken of him.. 

my little monkey :)


https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/P8100050.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/P8100066.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/DSC_0076.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/DSC_0058.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/DSC_0018.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/andreasday5-1.jpg



petes happy happy tho..hes telling me im looking the best ive ever looked...hummmmmmaybe something to do with the breast growth? H cup i think hes in heven lol what a doofers :haha:

maybe in bout 2 weeks i could have some noookie thats if he dont rape me lol

bea - have you and hubby had sexy time yet? thats if u dont mind me asking? xx


----------



## cla

Lynsey he is so cute, I still can't believe how much hair he as got.


----------



## Magik204

Hey Lynz

Im a hard one to go by because i have Outreach ( a nurse from NICU) come every other day or every 3rd day and Health visitor normally once a week but thats because Honor was so prem 

Normally you get the heath visitor i think for 6 weeks then after that you go to a weigh in session at the surgery once a week. 

With regards to sexy time hun, As you know i had no labido atall through pregnancy but as soon as she was he that was back with in hours and we done it as soon as i came home but still need to go and get my contraception sorted out xx 

Ive decided now to stop expressing as Honor is interested but just plays with it and gets stressed. I spoke to another prem mum and she said i cant have much flow and thats due to the expressing for so long as its a different sensation so after talking to sarh ( walters mum) i have decided to stop expressin as was only getting 60mls off all day. 

so how is everyone xx


----------



## Magik204

Gorg Pics Lynsey Congrats Loobi cant wait to see him 

I Cant belive Honor is nearlly 11 weeks old xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00553.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babydeabreu

wow straight after? lucky lucky im so sore lol 

if you cant express then that fine hun..you have been through alot and if baby doesnt take to it then do whats ebst for the both of you hun :)

shes looking so big now hun...i cant believe she is 11 weeks already either..thats just to quick..only seems like last week she was born. shes looking gorgeous tho hun. xxx

claire..tell me about it that why his my little monkey lol xx


----------



## Magik204

Bless her we still do have enough milk for anothe 2months so have given her the best start hopefully xxx


----------



## cla

Bea I can't believe how much she as grown, she is doing really well


----------



## bklove

awww, all you lovely mommies and babies. :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

not long amanda :) xx


----------



## cla

Omg the weather is crap here:growlmad: I wish we had some sun


----------



## babydeabreu

morning girls :)

just looking at my son and i cant believe his already 9 days old. just wanted to say to you girls it has been so great and soo fantastic to share my journey with you. i have loved talking to you from early hours to late late nights. even though my little monkey is here i hope that you girls stay in touch keep updating your jouney with us all. i know some of us are busy busy like myself with the new borns etc but will be great to still stay in touch and know how your getting on...we are all in the same boat so we can always help each other :)

thanks for all the love and support you all have given me..it has helped along in my journey and i have met some great friends :) xxxx

i know emotional eh hahah :)xx


----------



## cla

morning everybody and babies:hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

morning. I'm still here. Having bad pains on and off over past few days but very very few and far between so nothing to get excited about. How are you? Xx


----------



## cla

i really hope he comes soon hun. have you got much bigger??


----------



## sjminimac

bigger? Don't think it's actually possible to get any bigger than i am, i'm huge. Baby feels like all arms and legs at the moment, he must be so squashed in there! Just want him out now :( xx


----------



## cla

you will have to put a pic on of your bump:hugs:
how heavy do you think he will be???


----------



## sjminimac

no idea really..-big? 8lb something maybe x


----------



## cla

just the thought of that hun made my eyes water:wacko:


----------



## sjminimac

i know. It is just a total guess though, midwife hasn't said anything so just pulled the figure from thin air! Hope i'm wrong... :) x


----------



## babydeabreu

hurry up hurry up i want to see him lol :)


----------



## sjminimac

me too! I feel like stamping my feet and sticking my bottom lip out :(


----------



## cla

afternoon lynsey, is he still being good


----------



## babydeabreu

hey hun hes sleeping atm...he kept me up all night last night so he ended up sleeping in mummies bed lol hes a sleep now i feel to flick hes ear and wake him up like he did me lolol joke :) hows you doing? 

sar do you feel heavy down there?


----------



## cla

thats your boy:haha::haha::haha:
im alright started using opks today and i have warned him what hes in for:haha: he as got to do anything i want because he pissed me off at the weekend:growlmad:


----------



## sjminimac

yes feel heavy down there, still getting lots of movement which is good, bump keeps going hard etc etc. All the stuff that should be happening is happening, but not enough to be of any relevance i think x


----------



## sjminimac

what did he do claire?


----------



## cla

where do i start:dohh: we had a wedding to go to and he knew i didnt want to go so we argued about that. then when i did go an hour after keith i didnt see him all-night, so me and rian went home at 10.00 and i got drunk on my own:thumbup: you would think he is 16 when he is with his friends i have to keep reminding him hes 30:haha: so my man was an asshole:growlmad:


----------



## sjminimac

grr. I'm sure you've let him know that his behaviour was unacceptable x


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> yes feel heavy down there, still getting lots of movement which is good, bump keeps going hard etc etc. All the stuff that should be happening is happening, but not enough to be of any relevance i think x

oh thats good..when i was in the hospital..it was very heavy down there almost like i could feel his head when i walked :wacko::wacko: so maybe thats a good sign for you that your a lot closer :thumbup:

claire - men eh cant live with out them but fine it hard to live with them lol alteast his doing everything you ask...thats what you call sex on tap lol xx


----------



## bklove

Sj- we are in he same boat, right down to same off and on discomfort, to baby's body parts trying to bust out. Baby just needs to swim down and come out the right way! I'm ready for it already. But keep us in mind ladies, I just want bubs to be healthy, especially its little heart. So when you think of me just think bubs with no health problems!


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> Sj- we are in he same boat, right down to same off and on discomfort, to baby's body parts trying to bust out. Baby just needs to swim down and come out the right way! I'm ready for it already. But keep us in mind ladies, I just want bubs to be healthy, especially its little heart. So when you think of me just think bubs with no health problems!

awww amanda hun..i no what your feeling hun..i was so shitting myself when i was labour..i was thinking the inducement tablet will harm my baby.

sending you and sarah a healthy safe delivery
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::ball::ball:
:friends::friends::friends: xxx


----------



## bklove

well turns out I was having contractions but just didn't know it and now that I do they are coming stronger, but not longer and not that close together, thank God. I am also at the hospital because of concerns about the babies growth. They were thinking about inducing, but are now monitoring me till am. Hoping the body will just kick things in gear if not pitocin here we come. I'm ok, just uncomfortable in this hard ass bed. Please don't forget your extra pillow like I did sj. Its really been a crazy day, more details are in my journal, and for now just waiting, but at the hospital. I was excited, but now i'm just to uncomfortable to feel:) but we are going to be...contraction....parents!


----------



## bklove

well turns out I was having contractions but just didn't know it and now that I do they are coming stronger, but not longer and not that close together, thank God. I am also at the hospital because of concerns about the babies growth. They were thinking about inducing, but are now monitoring me till am. Hoping the body will just kick things in gear if not pitocin here we come. I'm ok, just uncomfortable in this hard ass bed. Please don't forget your extra pillow like I did sj. Its really been a crazy day, more details are in my journal, and for now just waiting, but at the hospital. I was excited, but now i'm just to uncomfortable to feel:) but we are going to be...contraction....parents!


----------



## sjminimac

oh amanda, you're in the best place and you're about to become a mummy! Your post made me teary, i'm so excited for you. Please keep us informed x x x x x x x x


----------



## Magik204

Good luck Amanda can't wait see him or here x x x


----------



## cla

good luck amanda everything will be fine:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

ohh how exciting..yay...good luck amanda we all are thinking of you..waiting waiting too see how you get on..fingers crossed whoop whoop :) xxx


----------



## cla

how are you today hun????????


----------



## babydeabreu

tired very very tired....i just finally got some sleep and now im even more tired..how does that work? lol 

what you been up to? x


----------



## cla

I hate it when that happens , you go to sleep and you feel worse for it:dohh:
I haven't been up to much, been to the doctors this morning about my back and he said they can't do anything for me as I have seen everybody:growlmad: rians got another friend around so he is nice and quiet.


----------



## sjminimac

where's my baby? He's far too comfy... Have already answered 4, make that 5 'any sign yet?' messages-phone calls today :(


----------



## cla

I bet you feel like screaming at them. So no sign yet of anything happening??


----------



## sjminimac

ha! That'll be a big fat no :(


----------



## cla

Did you try SEX lol


----------



## sjminimac

yes. And pineapple. And watermelon. And curry. And chilli. And lots of walking (4 hours on saturday). And warm lavender baths. And raspberry leaf tea. And sitting forward. Lying on my left. Bouncing on my ball. Just don't think he's interested! Xx


----------



## cla

What's that oil you can have to help things moving????


----------



## cla

Got it castor oil, I know keiths cousin used it and it worked:thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

wow you tired pretty much everything then sar :wacko: that would do my nut in hun..so frustrating for you:wacko:.. but it will come hun and once it comes you will wish it didnt lol im so excited for you i thinki we are all waiting for the big time to come. :hugs::hugs::hugs: i really hope your ok tho :coffee::coffee:


----------



## sjminimac

think that can be dangerous so will give that a miss. Am just resigned to the fact that he's in there til november! Xx


----------



## sjminimac

am okay lyns, just a bit fed up x x


----------



## cla

Put your feet up and have as much rest as you can.


----------



## babydeabreu

i bet you are sweet. 2 days to go till hes meant to be here ill pray that he comes for you real soon. how has the little one been tho..he been active? kicking punching elbowing you? or has he been a tired little thing sleeping? have you got any contractions any light pains? xxx


----------



## sjminimac

yep, will do. Sorry to have a moan girls x x


----------



## babydeabreu

my mum said to me before little one was born to have as much times with the other half as much as possible...she said stay in bed till now and till labour to get as much time as possible..run round the block go pictures do anything that you wont be able to do when hes here..now i wish i listened cos the baby hasnt been away from me since he was born :dohh: i literally feel attached to him, im now a hermet dont see the outside lol :haha:

hey dont feel ur moaning hun..we all no whats its like hah xx


----------



## sjminimac

he's squirming as we speak, all elbows and knees and hands and feet because he's got no room left in there any more. Have got midwife appt tomorrow so will see what she says, but can see me being induced at this rate. Will ask for a sweep x


----------



## Magik204

Hey sarah how you doing hun, sure he wont be long. thinking of you xxx 

How are all my lovely mummies doing. 

Honors good over here but i cant pick her up easily i have damagaed my shoulder and i dunno how everything just hurts Honor is sqeaking lol xxx


----------



## cla

God bea you are in the wars


----------



## Magik204

yup never simple life down here. how you doing hun xx


----------



## cla

I'm alright, I've just got to get Keith in the mood for bding he is so nackered or he is playing hard to get lol


----------



## Magik204

dress up or role play hun, blind fold him and breath over him with out actually touching him xx


----------



## sjminimac

morning ladies. Update for you. Midwife appt went really well, my blood pressure back down and better than it's been for ages. Charlie doing well too however is looking very comfortable and not likely to make an appearance until early next week at the earliest..-it's my 30th on monday so may be sharing the day :) pain in my leg is sciatic nerve, little monkey is resting on it so that'll stay til after he's born. Contractions i thought i was having could very well just be an irritable uterus, which gp fine because it can keep my irritable bowel company! Thought i'd be disappointed about being told he's not coming out yet, but am pleased he's staying in and is healthy. Oh. And my guess about him being an 8 pounder? Might be more accurate than i thought! Xx


----------



## cla

im gald you are ok, you sound a lot better:hugs: that would be great it you had him on your birthday, what a presant that would be.
and as for the weight the longer he is in there the bigger he gets, so i hope you have brought other sizes then new born lol


----------



## cla

bea is that what you did:winkwink:


----------



## sjminimac

i've got loads of 0 to 3 months clothes too don't you worry! I do feel a lot better today, i'm back at midwife next wed if he's not here by then and they'll make me an appointment with the consultant at the hospital to discuss things. All in all it's looking positive, still can't wait to have him here but feel better for having a good idea of what's happening x


----------



## cla

i better when someone can tell you a date when somthing is going to happen.
so you are the only one who will make your due date :happydance::happydance: which is great 
how long is your oh having off to be with you??


----------



## sjminimac

he's having 2 weeks off as paternity leave, then a weeks worth of holiday but he's spreading it over 2 weeks to do 2 weeks of half days to ease me into having the baby on my own and to ease him into being back at work with sleepless nights! Xx


----------



## cla

oh thats great hun having him with you, a lot of people can only have a week off! at least you can get some sleep while he as got him.
do you think you might go over to september??


----------



## sjminimac

I hope not, I can cope until end of august but the thought of carrying over til september frightens me for some reason.


----------



## cla

hopefully they will induce you by then


----------



## sjminimac

Hopefully, if he's not here by wed that's definitely something we'll be loooking into. As you mentioned about the size, I don't want a 14lb baby!!! xx


----------



## cla

my friend had her second baby in january and she was over 9lb and she said it was easier having her the her first and he was about 7lb:wacko:


----------



## Magik204

Good luck sj im sure u will be fine hun xxx 

Cla we just had fun and relaxed and stopped thinking am i pregnant but my ttc was very quick xx Just relax hun xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey sar you definitley sound alot better :) having baby on your birthday would be soo nice for you. my little monkey was born on my mums birthday best present she said i could ever give her..so for you to have a son on your own birhtday would just be so special :) well the only thing is just like my mum, the day will be on him not her from now on lol

instead of people ringing up to say happy birthday to my mum they was ringing to see if andreas was born yet hahah lol 

im glad that charlie is ok tho and that your feeling better thats the main thing sweet. hopefuly he want be that heavy xxx


----------



## tashalina

ur not alone sj, I just wish baba would make an appearance. Im nearly a week behind you though so Hate to think how impatient I will be in another 6 days!! :hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Oh bless you all, you will all be erging for sleep in a week or so. 

Im the same as you lynz of all days for Honor to be born it was on MIL birthday god help us xxx


----------



## bklove

Its team:blue: ! Malcolm arrived on Tuesday at 8:31a at 6lbs 10oz and 20 and a 1/2 inches long. He did have to go the NICU where he still is, but is doing well. He has a little hole in his heart, but it is fixable and he'll have a surgery more than likely in a few months. But beyond that he is doing great and should be able to go home with us tomorrow. I'll have to finish the play by play in the journal later, but it sure wasn't what any of us expected, but my baby is here and my goodness, BK loves her baby. :cloud9:

SJ good luck, hope things happen soon. Lots of hugs to you ladies. I'm a bit tired so haven't been on here much, had a little second wind so thought i'd pop in but have to go try to feed bubs now. I must say bf is hard!


----------



## cla

congrats hun on your little man, cant wait to see some pics:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sjminimac

oh my word, i'd better get a wriggle on hadn't i? Congratulations on your lovely baby boy, i'm so happy for you and your new little family x x x x


----------



## cla

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:on your due date


----------



## sjminimac

where is everyone? I'm overdue and lonely :( x


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> Its team:blue: ! Malcolm arrived on Tuesday at 8:31a at 6lbs 10oz and 20 and a 1/2 inches long. He did have to go the NICU where he still is, but is doing well. He has a little hole in his heart, but it is fixable and he'll have a surgery more than likely in a few months. But beyond that he is doing great and should be able to go home with us tomorrow. I'll have to finish the play by play in the journal later, but it sure wasn't what any of us expected, but my baby is here and my goodness, BK loves her baby. :cloud9:
> 
> SJ good luck, hope things happen soon. Lots of hugs to you ladies. I'm a bit tired so haven't been on here much, had a little second wind so thought i'd pop in but have to go try to feed bubs now. I must say bf is hard!

oh fantastic amanda..congratuslations and welcome to motherhood. this is where your life really starts lol 

fingers crossed on hes little heart..praying that hes strong and grows stronger by the day. cant wait to see pictures whoop whooop. 

sarah just you now hunnie how you holding up? :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

cant believe my little man is already 2 weeks old....whys it going so quick? how can you slow down time lol


----------



## sjminimac

i'm fed up again today! I've felt every second of the day that's gone past and i'm sick of looking at the same 4 walls. I'm just so glad it's the weekend, when gav gets in from work i'll have some company for 3 days because he's got monday off too. How are you hun, and how's your family? Xx


----------



## sjminimac

no! Don't slow time down until my little man is here too!


----------



## aimee_1691

please do.....time is going so fast :(


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> no! Don't slow time down until my little man is here too!

hahaha it seriously is going so fast over here. 1 minute im home with a new born the next his 2 weeks old..i just cant believe it. feels like hes been here for years :dohh:

hope the little monkey comes soon hun..must be soo over frustrating for you. xx


----------



## babydeabreu

aimee_1691 said:


> please do.....time is going so fast :(

hey hun :)

is it going really fast for you too? feels like yesterday i brought him home. hope everythings going well for you at home :)


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girlies how we all doing? 

i just created a group for us newbies. try joining up :) xx 

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?...fo=all#!/group.php?gid=101241703268554&v=wall


----------



## bklove

Sj- dont be lonely we are still here! I'm just busy breastfeeding which takes up alot of time, that and little man just came home yesterday so i've been at the hospital with him. Thank Goodness he was finally able to come home last night, how exciting that was. Anyway time to go give him that boob juice, my hubby is on my ass about it, lol. We are trying to keep him on a similar schedule to the hospital. And here is a pic:

https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/th_0821001735.jpg


----------



## tashalina

sj Im still here too, just not been on here as much coz im soooo tired all the time and sitting at the laptop makes me want to sleep lol. :hugs: xx


----------



## cla

bklove said:


> Sj- dont be lonely we are still here! I'm just busy breastfeeding which takes up alot of time, that and little man just came home yesterday so i've been at the hospital with him. Thank Goodness he was finally able to come home last night, how exciting that was. Anyway time to go give him that boob juice, my hubby is on my ass about it, lol. We are trying to keep him on a similar schedule to the hospital. And here is a pic:
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/th_0821001735.jpg

Oh Hun he is so cute, he looks so tiny. Congrats


----------



## Magik204

hey girlies and mummys how we all doing just nipping to town then will be back to chat xxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on:hugs:


----------



## Magik204

hey girlies oh Bk he looks lovely how u coping hun xxxx


----------



## aimee_1691

babydeabreu said:


> aimee_1691 said:
> 
> 
> please do.....time is going so fast :(
> 
> hey hun :)
> 
> is it going really fast for you too? feels like yesterday i brought him home. hope everythings going well for you at home :)Click to expand...

hiya hun! yeh shes two weeks this wednesday and its going so fast :( everythings great tho, they adore eachover!! hows ure lil one? :) and ive joined your facebook group xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girls :)

hows everyones weekend been? what you all been up too? 

Thanks to my lovely mum she came over last night and looked after my little monkey for couple of hours whilst we went pictures to watch the film "expendables" which by the way if you like a bit of fighting action then this film is for you. i loved it, totally kick arse action for the win lol :) anywayz mum ended up staying the night...we took her to the cafe for a fat breaky...she then decided to look after the little one whilst we went pictures again lol to watch the film "The last Airbender" which again what a wicked film...its a kids kinda film but what a great film definitely recommend too go watch it :) :winkwink: we have the cineworld unlimited pass :happydance: so we though y not :) then mum went home bout 6 tonight. i tell you what i missed my little andreas so much..i havent been away from him since he was born..and cos im breast feeding i thought he might starve lol :dohh: but it was so nice to have 2 hours alone with just me and pete..even though we was watching a film..i have missed him so was nice to be next to him :hugs: 

other than that ive been cooking cleaning feeding baby chnaging nappy feeding baby feeding baby changing nappy cleaning cooking feeding baby changing nappy oh and feeding abby pretty much my life now lol 







bklove said:


> Sj- dont be lonely we are still here! I'm just busy breastfeeding which takes up alot of time, that and little man just came home yesterday so i've been at the hospital with him. Thank Goodness he was finally able to come home last night, how exciting that was. Anyway time to go give him that boob juice, my hubby is on my ass about it, lol. We are trying to keep him on a similar schedule to the hospital. And here is a pic:
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/th_0821001735.jpg

 yay there he is..hes sooo adorable amanda. i bet your sooo happy to be home with your family :) my partner said hes just so cute and love the hat. he said that hat is propa african hat lol you know hun i never new you was black i thought you were white how wrong was i :dohh: lol its just cos ive never seen a picture of you what a wolly lol 

so how does it feel being at home with THREE of you now not two? breat feeding is very long indeed but its so true you do feel a great bond between you ;)


----------



## babydeabreu

aimee_1691 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimee_1691 said:
> 
> 
> please do.....time is going so fast :(
> 
> hey hun :)
> 
> is it going really fast for you too? feels like yesterday i brought him home. hope everythings going well for you at home :)Click to expand...
> 
> hiya hun! yeh shes two weeks this wednesday and its going so fast :( everythings great tho, they adore eachover!! hows ure lil one? :) and ive joined your facebook group xxClick to expand...

two jeaz i bet the time has jst flown away with her..must be nice for you that shes been ok with the new one at home getting most of your attention must be hard to find the balance :)

hes just so funny the little faces he pulls you cant help but laugh lol i love it :) xx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on:hugs:
is there anysign of anymore babies:flower:


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlies How are we all today, SJ any signs yet hun xxxx


----------



## cla

hi bea:hugs:
i was wondering where she was as well, ohhhh i bet she is having him:happydance::happydance:


----------



## bklove

Magik- I am hell a tired! Lol. We are still on a 3 hour or so feeding schedule, but by the time he eats its hard to do anything else like sleep. And when I do sleep I feel like he just sucks whatever little energy I gained right out of me! Lol, but besides that and swelling feet I&#8217;m ok. And how are you doing?

Anyone else&#8217;s feet swollen post pregnancy? Think I&#8217;m going to try an Epsom salt soak and compression socks. Any other tips on that?

Cla he is a tiny little thing with gimongo feet and hands.

Babyd- that was cool of your mom to do that. I&#8217;m sure as much as you missed him it was cool to hang out with hubby. And yes I&#8217;m a chocolate sistah&#61514; who is in love with her little chocolate kiss. It is great to have him home for so many different reasons, it does feel good. Had a panic moment thinking I&#8217;d have to leave him to go back to work soon, but reminded myself I still have 2 months, hopefully it won&#8217;t fly by too fast. Are you breastfeeding? 

Sj- have my fingers crossed you are pushing bubs out as I type!


----------



## cla

i cant wait to see some more pics of him:happydance:


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlies, 

Cla i hope she is shes so looking forward to him arriving xxx 

Bk -- I know that feeling im now trying to switch honor to formula as ive been expressing for 13 weeks so im thinking of letting it dry up now as i was getting harly anything off. My hands and feet havent swelled since having honor which is good. I have to have a consultants appointment in september to find out if i can have anymore children and to see what happened and if it will happen again. They say to sleep when the Baby sleeps but there is no chance of that. On a good not i didnt wake for Honors 2am feed but neither did she she went from 23.00 right through to 5.00 which is good especially since shes technically only 3 days old.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00607.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









DSC00596.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC00592.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC00591.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

Be she is so cute, she still looks tiny . how heavy is she now??
I love seeing pictures of your babies, it's just so amazing how fast they are growing


----------



## Magik204

She was weighed today hun shes 5lb 11oz xxx


----------



## cla

God you wouldn't think that by looking at her. How are you feeling now Hun???


----------



## bklove

Magik she is growing up nicely. :thumb: whats the concern with you having more kids? 

I'm trying to keep my feet up. Nurse said it'll go away, just excess fluid from pregnancy. So sounds good to me. 

Sj where are you?!


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies, i'm still here! Went to midwife this morning, he's very low, my blood pressure is back up again so she's coming back up to see me on friday, and if he's not here by sunday she's coming round to do a sweep, and if he's STILL not here late next week then i've got an appt at the hospital, but she doesn't think i'll need it x


----------



## cla

when i saw your name i really thought you was on to tell us some good news.
he dosnt want to come out does he! has she said why your blood pressure might be up??


----------



## sjminimac

no she didn't say. It's not dangerous levels or anything but they're just keeping an eye on me. My sister said it best i think when she said he's just having a bit of a lie in! He'll be here soon enough i suppose, he has to come out somehow eventually! Xx


----------



## cla

whats your bump like?? i bet it is really low???


----------



## sjminimac

really low and really heavy, legs feet and hands very swollen too x


----------



## cla

Does your midwife know about the swelling??


----------



## babydeabreu

hello mummies and soon to be mummies :) 

how we all doing?? 

bea Honor is just so adorable..shes looking bigger and bigger and its just so lovely to see she, shes a strong girly like her mum :)

amanda - yes im breastfeeding hun..and its a great bonding feeling. i probably will till his about one, well thats if my milk stays here. when i first started breastfeeding my breast grew to a H cup and milk just wouldnt stop..now theve gone down a size and not alot of milk is coming. i literally am feeding andre about 8 times day sometimes for 40mins+. my mum said its because with new borns, there suctions are tiny, the older he gets the more he will drink..but its depressing me because i dont think im giving him enough even when i try to express not alot comes out now :shrug: :( but then my midwife said to keep on at it as i need to tell my body to keep producing milk,that i may feel im not getting enough but that the fact baby pulls away after a while tell her that hes had enough to eat so he must be getting enough,his just a hungry baby and likes his food. i know this but its like his alwayyyyyyyys hungry always hungry always hungry lol :wacko:


sar - jeaz im praying for you hun..hope he comes out soon. you must be so cosy that he doesnt wont to move away from mummy lol hopfuly not long now though :) i soo cant wait tooo see little man xx


----------



## bklove

Sj- stubborn little thing! but I guess it must be might comfy in there. Are you drinking lots of water and keeping your feet up?

Babyd- do you pump in between feedings? Thats what my lactation person recommended to get things going and to increase the demand. That was more demanding on me! lol, but it has helped and on top of that I gave it to him after he got off the boob to make sure he was getting enough. Now I think he is as i'm pumping more so i just trust he'll wake up and cry if he needs more and they told me once he's pooping and peeing he's getting enough and ofcourse gaining weight. So try not to stress and if anything pump a bit more. I get tired of doing it so probably do it 3-4 times for the day. I want to do more so hubby can help with feeding and I can get more rest. I also do about that many feedings to, and it goes that long to between him napping and burping, it really is tough on the body. I feel like he's sucking the life right out of me!


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on :hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Morning ladies and Babies how are we all doing on this lovely wet morning. 

Bk -- How is your little man doing. The hospital just need to keep an eye on me because my body rejected the pregnancy so they need to find out why it happened if it will happen again, to check the function of my kidneys, liver and heart as the all took a bit of a beating especially my kidneys. The pre-eclapmsia they said is normal in pregnancy and there is normally no reason for it and they would keep a close eye on any pregnancy. It concerns them more about what followed the preclampsia as they had never seen a case this severe to nearlly loose both Honor and my self. But hopefully they will have good news. 

Lyns -- How is baby andreas doing except eating all the doing how are you doing aswell. 

Sj- Blimey Hopefully he will decide he isnt that comfy in there and get a move on. 

Cla -- How you doing Hunni, Hope your still making them little swimmers work hard. i found something online the other day that the man takes to help get women get pregnant but i cant remember what it was i'll have a look and see if i can find it for you. Other wise howz things howz rian

Im so bored ladies, but on another note good news im looking at doing crafts from home and have a gorgeouse range coming soon. xxx


----------



## cla

hi bea how can you be bored with a baby?
im alright still doing loads of bding, this is our 5th month and it seems forever i cant believe where time as gone. rians great he as got his friend here at the moment so he is nice and quiet:happydance: he is sleeping at his friends house on monday night and we both dont want him too. i think we are both too over protective with him. all of his friends go out on there bikes on there own, but i cant let him do that yet as i would be a nervous wreck:nope:
just think you have got all this to come:winkwink:


----------



## Magik204

bless ya. i, bored cause all honor does is sleep at moment. im looking forward to it. i left honor with landlord for 3 hours other day for first time xxx


----------



## cla

how did it feel to leave her. the first time we went out rian was 9 months old , keith took me out for my 20th birthday. i had 2 drinks and i was pissed lol


----------



## Magik204

It was ok hun i wasnt worried or anxiouse atall i think its cause im so used to leaving her at the hospital xx


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> Sj- stubborn little thing! but I guess it must be might comfy in there. Are you drinking lots of water and keeping your feet up?
> 
> Babyd- do you pump in between feedings? Thats what my lactation person recommended to get things going and to increase the demand. That was more demanding on me! lol, but it has helped and on top of that I gave it to him after he got off the boob to make sure he was getting enough. Now I think he is as i'm pumping more so i just trust he'll wake up and cry if he needs more and they told me once he's pooping and peeing he's getting enough and ofcourse gaining weight. So try not to stress and if anything pump a bit more. I get tired of doing it so probably do it 3-4 times for the day. I want to do more so hubby can help with feeding and I can get more rest. I also do about that many feedings to, and it goes that long to between him napping and burping, it really is tough on the body. I feel like he's sucking the life right out of me!

yeah pretty much feeling the same mand :)

yeah im pumping pumping and pumping as much as i can if im not hanging of the sofa trying to sleep lol he wees and pooos alllll day long so i know his eating well. ive never known for my house to smell of poo so much lol i feel like i need to clean all the time cos my house smells but i know its just baby poo lol another thing is im not used to wearing a bra in bed whilst i sleep..im the sleep nakered typed lol but if i dont wear one then i wake up in bed of milk so i have to wear a bra now in bed with pads in..how uncomfortable lol 

bea - im good hun just tired...but then when his a sleep im over tired nd cant sleep..so then i turn in to a zombie...literally walking round and face all beat up zombiie lol 

how you getting on with Honor now? you feeling alittle more attached to her? feel alot more love towards her? im so suprised and so proud that how great shes doing. shes put so much weigh on its fantastic to see pictures of her doing so well. pretty little thing :cloud9::hugs:

claire - 5months jeaz time has indeed flown past. hope your enjoying the good old bding :winkwink::winkwink::haha: its long but it will happen sweet :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Magik204

babydeabreu said:


> bea - im good hun just tired...but then when his a sleep im over tired nd cant sleep..so then i turn in to a zombie...literally walking round and face all beat up zombiie lol
> 
> how you getting on with Honor now? you feeling alittle more attached to her? feel alot more love towards her? im so suprised and so proud that how great shes doing. shes put so much weigh on its fantastic to see pictures of her doing so well. pretty little thing :cloud9::hugs:

Thank you she is a gorgeouse baby. Honors doing really well but im still not really attached to her but no one seems to be bothered and i dont really have a health visitor anymore so i just keep my self to myself and go to tots group once or twice a week. but seeing the other mums and how they are with their babies makes me think im doing something wrong. 

I gave up trying to breast feed her as she wasnt latching on so i thought id let mine dry up but as you know nurses and that push for you to try again and they wanted to give me some pills to get milk flowing again but wanted me to pump every hour. i spoke to hubby and we both decided SOD THAT lol so once frozen supply runs out we will switch to the special formula she has xxx


----------



## cla

how come you havent got a health visiter???


----------



## Magik204

shes just not interested and is no leaving


----------



## cla

god you are lucky they are usally pains in the back side


----------



## sjminimac

hey girlies. Still here. Still pregnant. Have stayed in bed all day til 6 yesterday and am still in bed now. Feel incredibly lazy but have nothing to get up for til hubby gets home, and he's doing all the cooking and cleaning and insisting i rest up so that's exactly what i'm doing! Am sure i'll be glad of it when my boy eventually shows up. I'm so fed up now, i'm a full week over and aching like mad. He's 1/5 palpable so as low as he can get without slipping out, but no signs of labour yet :( x


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> hey girlies. Still here. Still pregnant. Have stayed in bed all day til 6 yesterday and am still in bed now. Feel incredibly lazy but have nothing to get up for til hubby gets home, and he's doing all the cooking and cleaning and insisting i rest up so that's exactly what i'm doing! Am sure i'll be glad of it when my boy eventually shows up. I'm so fed up now, i'm a full week over and aching like mad. He's 1/5 palpable so as low as he can get without slipping out, but no signs of labour yet :( x

hey sar i bet you are more than fed up hun. i wish my hubby would tell me to put my feet up whilst he does everything..im sure them days are long gone now lol waves bye bye lovely help :haha::haha:

how long can you go over till they do something sar? x


----------



## cla

oh hun, you havent got long left he will soon be here:hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

i've got an appt to get my blood pressure checked again tomorrow morning and she's coming round to do a sweep on sunday so hopefully something will happen before the end of the month. I'm so fed up, i'm not being ungrateful i promise but i feel like i've been pregnant forever and that i'll never meet my little monkey :(


----------



## cla

lynsey i love the pic but i dont think your little man is impressed lol.


----------



## babydeabreu

sar -its ok hun i think we can undastand how you must feel. seeing all of us have our little monkeys here putting pictures up and telling stories..its like rubbin it in a bit aswell as feeling heavy tired etc. but this time next week i think he will be here and you'll be wishing he was back in so you could sleep lol :) 

claire thanks hun :) hahah there is two pictures of that pic, the other one is all smiles but i just think its so lovely with him crying lol evil i know :)


----------



## cla

how are you and pete getting on being parents????. have you had your lovin yet lol:winkwink:


----------



## bklove

Magik- I hope they have good news for you to. Technology is an amazing thing and so is the human body and I hope they can coordinate the two. My body apparently rejects pregnancies also but early on which is why I had multiple mc. I had to take a steroid to essentially trick my body into thinking I wasn&#8217;t pregnant till the placenta could take over and it was safer for the baby. Rather crazy but baby made it, thank God. What crafts are you getting into? I&#8217;m not bored yet, just tired!
We had latch issues to, they gave me a nipple shield which was gold! Its like a plastic nipple to put on your nipple and it did the trick. I don&#8217;t want to be the next man pressuring you, but it is suppose to be really good for babies, especially little ones, so may be worth it to try again? Either way I support what you decide&#61514;

Cla- what are you up to this weekend? It looks like we are packing it up and going to visit the grandparents. And all I want to do is sleep!

Lyns- those milk jugs are definitely flowing! I haven&#8217;t had leakage yet and I sleep in a nursing top. I finally got the right size so its pretty comfy. Its poo city here to. Someone told me a good trick is to pet scented soap in the bottom of the poo garbage. I tried it but I don&#8217;t think I put enough soap as the funk is still present&#61514; Oh my geeze! What a beautiful family pick. You are all glowing! And he&#8217;s so handsome.

Sj- sheesh! But I&#8217;m still excited and waiting in anticipation of this little one taking its sweet time. You&#8217;ll forget all about this time once its here.


----------



## cla

Sar how's the bump is he still playing up ????


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies, midwife did my sweep this morning and i'm already 3cms dilated, have been in early labour and not even known about it which in my opinion makes me dead hard! She could stretch me easily to 6 and i'm already losing my show! At bloody last! Watch this space x x


----------



## cla

Whoooooooooooo for 3cm. :happydance:


----------



## sjminimac

3cms is good right? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

wooohoooo its a start sar :) woohooo his coming xxx


----------



## cla

Goodluck sarah , I can't wait to see him xxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

Good luck sarah cant wait to meet him hunni xx


----------



## sjminimac

thanks, still not here. Have been having irregular contractions all day though so fingers crossed, just hope it doesn't all come to nothing! Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

awww fingers definitely crossed sarah...hopfully by tomorrow he will be here :)

bea - i still cant believe how big honor has got..she looks so lovely in her pink little outfit :) xxx+


----------



## cla

What you still doing here, I wanted to see some baby pics. 
How are you getting on, is it painful ???


----------



## bklove

Sj- go sj go! 3cm means a whole lot closer to 10! Its all a matter of time now. 

As for me i'm currently doing the one handed type as I pump:) lol. Oh the joys of life.


----------



## cla

I've just got that thought in my head you on the computer and using the pump lol


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> Sj- go sj go! 3cm means a whole lot closer to 10! Its all a matter of time now.
> 
> As for me i'm currently doing the one handed type as I pump:) lol. Oh the joys of life.

what great joys we have eh lol bump bump bump it bump it real good lol 

do you find that your nipples are always getting used and feel like a break but you cant lol have you been using "lansinoh" nipple cream..works wonders :thumbup:



is anyone else thinking bout baby number two or is this way to early? lol


----------



## Magik204

Way to early hun just waiting to bond with this one. Granny has got honor while hubby and dad play the playstaion and im on here. Honor is getting big hun but cause shes got no hair her head looks huge less her. 

For those of you that cant see my facebook this is the pic Lyndsey is on about xxx
 



Attached Files:







mail.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 28









honor.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babydeabreu

aww there she is little honor :) xx

i wish i had someone help me out, his sitting on my lap breast feed whilst i sit on here lol petes working the nottinghill carnival no doubt perving at all the lovely ladies dancing round him lol


----------



## Magik204

Bless him all you have to think is hes coming home to u 2 not them so let him look.


----------



## babydeabreu

his staying at his mums all bank holiday cos its closer to work easier to get to the carnival ....i wasnt implying anything just simply joking hun :) x you know what men are like lol x


----------



## babydeabreu

update pictures on here ladies :) 

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?...photos#!/group.php?gid=101241703268554&v=wall

xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey everyone..just got a text from sarah. shes in labour atm was in hospital with deep contractions, but shes been sent home as shes not as far as they want her to be, but shes on the way. fingers crossed the little man will be here by the end of today :) :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Magik204

argh thats great news xxx


----------



## bklove

I had a mini break down this morning brought on by fatigue and a wailing baby who has been extra fussy with the boob. The hubby took him which helped alot. I even got a little more sleep today also. This is hard work emotionally and physically. Btw- He's 2 weeks today:)

cla- i'm the one hand wonder!:) holding baby and typing now. :)

lyns- I so relate with having support with baby. how r u holding up? and i do use that cream its great. pumping and bf is not so great, lol, its crazy! u really hardly get a rest. i started slipping on pumping as a result. use to do like 5-7 sessions, now its like 3, but mostly cause milk has gone up a bit. its rough and i'm tired!

Sj-all the best!


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:
lynsey have you heard anything off sarah???
bea she is sooooo cute, i bet you are so proud of her:hugs:
i was wondering if anybody as heard anything off sammy:shrug:


----------



## tashalina

well ladies i had my little girl, ruby grace 1035am sunday 29th aug weighing 8lb 8. still in hosp as she has jaundice which showed up in first 9 hrs so she is in an incubator til levels go down. will update more when i get home x x


----------



## cla

congrats hun. i hope she is doing well :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> I had a mini break down this morning brought on by fatigue and a wailing baby who has been extra fussy with the boob. The hubby took him which helped alot. I even got a little more sleep today also. This is hard work emotionally and physically. Btw- He's 2 weeks today:)
> 
> cla- i'm the one hand wonder!:) holding baby and typing now. :)
> 
> lyns- I so relate with having support with baby. how r u holding up? and i do use that cream its great. pumping and bf is not so great, lol, its crazy! u really hardly get a rest. i started slipping on pumping as a result. use to do like 5-7 sessions, now its like 3, but mostly cause milk has gone up a bit. its rough and i'm tired!
> 
> Sj-all the best!



hey mand :)

totally feeling your emotions hun..

hubs been working the nottinghill carnival so he hasnt been home for the last 3 days..so it has been abit of a struggle for me..but hey everyone elses things im doing fine :shrug: he just lets me get on with it..i know his working hard and i no carnival is long and difficult, but i just feel like a single mum on my own :dohh: but hey thats life eh :thumbup: i havent used the pump for couple of days as andrea has just been bang on breast so no point in pump atm. p want be home till bout 12 tonight then starts work again in the morning so no point in getting bump ready again as he need sleep..i feel like im going crazy :(

never mind life goes on :wacko:

claire - she texted me again last night telling me shes still at home but that was bout 10ish i think, shes either on way to hospital now or shes still sitting comfortable at home :) ill let you know how she gets on if she texts me again :)

how you keep up? x

tash - already said on fb hun but congrats again..fingers crossed the little one will be fine by the end of today, so you can go home and enjoy her with the rest of the family :) :happydance: xx


----------



## cla

thanks for that lynsey, i bet she as had him by now hopefully:dohh:
i bet you cant wait for pete to come back tonight, i bet he hates staying away from you both :hugs:
im alright i ovd on saturday, we have done everything we can again so we will see what it brings! i cant believe its september tomorrow, we go on holiday on the 20th and its my birthday on the 27th.dont you think this year is flying by:dohh:
hows your body feeling now???


----------



## babydeabreu

oh i soo cant wait for him to come home..3 days feels like 3 weeks lol 

i hope it has work for you this time round hun :) where did you say you was going away on holiday? how are you guys getting on ? i wish i could go away..feel like a hermet stuck in doors, i only see the sun through the windows lol 

this year has definitely gone quick... my little man will be 4 weeks on friday? thats too quick for me..his even growing out of his first born baby clothes so thats saying something :)

body is feeling ok..slowing getting back to usal. i cant wait to have nookie lol haha xx


anyone heard from sammy? been ages since ive spoke to her..hope shes ok :) xx


----------



## cla

we are goin back to turkey, we wasnt going to book anything incase i did get pregnant but that went out the window:dohh: he keeps asking wonder if we have done it this month as i think he wants a rest:haha:
enjoy everyday you can with him because before you know it he will be walking and then at school. thats how it feeels when i look at rian, he as got so big its like he doesnt need us anymore. he should have stayed at his friends house sunday night but he was getting upset saying he didnt want to go. he is already a 3 1/2 in shoes, i will be able to wear his lol.
what have you been up to??
i asked where sammy was before as she asnt been on for agessssss


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies, i'm here and so is my boy charlie andrew roberts born at 12,45pm on 31st august weighing 8lbs 9,5oz! Had a traumatic experience with very little pain relief but my boy stayed well throughout. And being kept in for obs overnight and am waiting for blood tests to come back to say whether i have to go to theatre or not (possible retention of part of my placenta, part of a very long story) but as it stands am still too happy to let any of it phase me! Will update as i say with full birth story but wanted to let you know we're okay x


----------



## cla

congrats mommy i cant wait to hear how you got on:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Congratulation SJ cant wait to see pics of him xxx


----------



## cla

So where do we go know everybody as had there babies so where's our new home going to be:shrug: I don't want to lose contact with anybody as you have all been great friends xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

whoop whoop again sar as ive said on fb as well as text congrats :) xxx

claire - we are staying in here hun..the thread has been moved to pregnancy section..so we all can stay put and chat as usual :) xxx


----------



## cla

Thank god i thought I would loss you all xx


----------



## Magik204

I wondered where the thread kept dissapearing to 

How are we all xxxx


----------



## cla

hi bea hows your little girly doing???


----------



## Magik204

shes doing really good thanks, not smiling yet but can get on her side then on to her tummy well shes done it once, how u doing hun xxx


----------



## cla

I bet it is lovely to see her smile, it's horrible that they grow so quick. 
I'm alright just waiting for this cycle to finish but I have already started to spot 9 days before af so I'm not holding much hope!
How are you getting on, did you sort anything out with your old employer??


----------



## Magik204

shes not smiling yet hun, old employer im taking to a tribunal ive got a £10k case against them so that should be good. spotting could be implantation hun u never know just try to relax xx


----------



## cla

Sorry Hun I'm playing the wii and writing:wacko:
God that would be lovely if you won the case all that money.
I hope it is ib but I'm not getting my hopes up because I never get a possitive


----------



## Magik204

argh bless ya will all come soon xx


----------



## cla

I wish i would get one soon. To tell you the truth I'm just getting on with it


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girlies :)

claire - i hope thats a good sign hun..i really hope that its a lucky month :) xx

bea - jeaz i wish you all the best in that case you soo deserve and should win that case..your bosses are arsehooles and you need justis indeed.good luck with that hun. xx

hows everyone doing? i just had another driving lesson,shes saying another 5 lessons then i can put in for my test whoop whoop hopfuly hopfuly hopfuly soon i will be bloody driving lol xx


----------



## cla

I hope it's my month to, everything crossed. 
So you will be a driving momma soon then, you will never be in when you pass your test lol. I have heard they are making the test harder in October I haven't got a clue what they are doing!!


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies, birth story posted in 3rd trimester x x


----------



## bklove

So the baby seems to be dealing with gas, which means ooober fussiness and wailing down the place like someone stole mamas boobs. We are trying a gas drop and it seems to have improved things but I may try gripe water to see which is better. Hubby is opposed to using things, but its hard to see him in pain, and further more I&#8217;m the one who has to deal with it most of the day. So we will be giving him something darn it. Any suggestions for gas? I also do tummy rubs, the occasional warm bottle on tummy and bicycle kicks to help him out&#8230;which equals more work. This kid is going to owe me big time! 

Tashalina- congrats. My baby had jaundice and had to stay a bit longer. It sucked to have to go see him everyday and not take him home, but I&#8217;m glad he stayed and got the care he needed as I know your baby is getting. Good luck and keep us posted. 

Lynslots of hugs to you. When is the hubby done with the carnival? Its always easier for ppl looking in but when you are the one doing it every day, I&#8217;m not sure easy is the word of choice to describe things&#61514; Right now my hubby is home but knocked the hell out&#8230;I find most times even with him here care falls on me, and he can say its easy, but again I can&#8217;t always say that, its very demanding. A cool gig, but demanding. 

Cla- Turkey again, cool. Even though I know you hoped to delay it for pregnancy, but might as well live it up while you wait for the egg and sperm to coordinate. And we so are sticking together like white on rice, lol. And I love the Wii, been wanting to get on it to exercise my mind and body even just for 15mins, but that&#8217;s been next to impossible. I feel like I need it though, starting to get a little stir crazy.

Sj- great, congrats. And the trauma will soon be forgotten with that baby in your arms! :hug: Sj you are fast on that story, I still have to do mine! Might try to do it now....SJ I couldn't find your story, can you post a direct link?


----------



## bklove

ok, here it is, thanks to some motivation by sj, my birth story, it is long, i warn you:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/407757-almost-natural-experience.html


----------



## sjminimac

hi! My birth story has been moved to birth stories section. Amanda, just about to read yours now. Big hugs and love to you all, i'll be back properly maybe tomorrow now that the breast feeding thing is settling slightly but in the meantime i miss you all! Xx


----------



## cla

hows all you mommys doing:hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

doing well hun! Really enjoying it all, hard work but so worth it. How are you? Xx,


----------



## Magik204

doing good thanks cla u on facebook xx


----------



## bklove

Glad to hear you are doing well sj! :hugs: enjoy it, you waited so long!


----------



## cla

Magik204 said:


> doing good thanks cla u on facebook xx

no im not on it:cry:


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> So the baby seems to be dealing with gas, which means ooober fussiness and wailing down the place like someone stole mamas boobs. We are trying a gas drop and it seems to have improved things but I may try gripe water to see which is better. Hubby is opposed to using things, but its hard to see him in pain, and further more Im the one who has to deal with it most of the day. So we will be giving him something darn it. Any suggestions for gas? I also do tummy rubs, the occasional warm bottle on tummy and bicycle kicks to help him outwhich equals more work. This kid is going to owe me big time!
> 
> 
> 
> Lynslots of hugs to you. When is the hubby done with the carnival? Its always easier for ppl looking in but when you are the one doing it every day, Im not sure easy is the word of choice to describe things&#61514; Right now my hubby is home but knocked the hell outI find most times even with him here care falls on me, and he can say its easy, but again I cant always say that, its very demanding. A cool gig, but demanding.

hey mand :)

i tend to find using "infacol" which has helped to relieves him alittle bit. i also tend holding against me with one arm around him,whilst walking up and down has helps his gas as well as he fulls asleep which is a plus :) also i lightly plus squeeze his stomache whilst patting his back..trust me i have tried everything lol :dohh:

pete has been great since his been home,getting up in the night to help wind him,change his nappy etc...even made me breakfast bless him :happydance: i think since his been home for the last week he understands how stressfull it actually is..so thank god for that lol

ive been trying to breast feed but for some reason my right breast doesnt want to produce as much milk as my left which is annyoing cos my left breast is getting sore fropm baby sucking on it ALL DAY :dohh:,i really want to :sleep: but i feel over tired so now i cant :wacko:

anyhoo - how is everyone else doing? how you all finding motherhood?

lou - you still there hun? hows you 20 thousand kids :winkwink: getting on with the new born :) xx

claire - how long till you go away? bet you cant wait :)


----------



## cla

Hi Lynsey, I had to use infacal with rian if I didn't have that I don't know what I would have done!
I bet you are glad pete is back and it's great he is getting his hands dirty lol. 
We go on hol the 20th and I've still haven't got insurance yet, I'd better pull my finger out. We have brought all rians clothes as he as grown so much, he is a size 4 in trainers now I can't believe it.


----------



## babydeabreu

im very glad hun..its a big help having him home helping out..very very glad trust me lol 

how long you going away for? the forums going to be well quite with out you here :) size 4 foot? jeaz im a size 4 i can wear his shoes lol how much is the insurance? couldnt you of got it with the flight? x


----------



## babydeabreu

this is for you claire as you havent got fb :) x

1 month old :) 

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/P9070359.jpg

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/P90702732.jpg


----------



## cla

Thank you for the pic I can't believe how much he as changed. He is so cute and he is filling out nicely.
We are only going for a week, we come back on my birthday.
I usually get my insurance off the Internet because it is alot cheaper.


----------



## cla

The teddy pic as just loaded I can't believe how much hair he as got. He is going to cost you a fortune at the hairdressers lol


----------



## Magik204

Hey girlies and mums, Thought i would pop on as i had a spare 5 mins but as i decide to honor decides to wake up. How is everybody 

Lyns Hes getting big cant belive hes a month old already he looks really well, and how big is that teddy lol. 

Cla, Another holiday bless ya gotta be better than the weather here at the moment.

Bk Love- How you doing hun u copoing ok??

Sammy- Where are you???? Hope everything is ok hunni 

Tash, Howz Little one getting on. 

I cant belive how big honor is getting shes 6lb 9 now cant belive she 3 months old (technically 2 weeks old)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00656.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 0









DSC00635.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC00664.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babydeabreu

hahahahah claire hes already got chubby cheeks and weighs 9lb already lol his looking like a little boy now not a new born baby :)


bea - honor is looking so much more bigger how much does she weigh now?


----------



## Magik204

Lol shes 6lb 9oz Hun xx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh wicked thats a good weigh you must be so proud :)


----------



## cla

God Lynsey he is lovin your boobey juice lol
Bea I can't believe how old she is already, it's scary how time flys.


----------



## Magik204

I know hasnt it just, had a tearful night tonight really dunno how i feel at the moment. When honor cries i just wanna walk away and leave her she still doesnt feel like mine and i really dunno what to do about it xx


----------



## cla

bea have you been to your doctors to have a word with them and explained how you feel. you might have post-natel -depression !
go and talk to somone to see if they can you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

cla ive spoken to them, and health visitor and hospital they just say it will pass xx


----------



## cla

I would go back Hun then and tell them again! 
It pisses me off when you go and tell someone how you feel and they brush it under the carpet. You would think they would understand the stress you have been under that they would help you


----------



## Magik204

I know hun i just stay in now dont really go out much now and bottle everything up , Howz you hun xx


----------



## Magik204

where is everyone xx


----------



## bklove

Cla and lyns- dont think we have infacal here, but Im thinking what I have is something similar. It seems to work better if I give it to him before he eats. I just dont want to give it to him all the time. And oh yes we walk and rub and even though the gas dance with his legs to help him out, lol, but its exhausting at times! 

Lyns- glad your help has arrived! It is a wonderful thing having a helping hand. Im getting use to doing most things on my own though with him working and sleeping, but whatever the hubby can do helps a good bit to give me a break. Breaks are golden. The grandparents are coming today so that should equal a nap for me and maybe putting some laundry away. And gorgeous pics! He is growing nicely. 

Magik- Nice pics to! And Im stealing a few minutes myself. Back is killing me trying to type with him in my lap, but gotta say hi to my ladies! Im coping a little better as Im getting more rest/learning to manage with less and Im focused on taking time for my own sanity. Played the wii for 30 mins yesterday and made sure to get in a shower.the luxuries of life. And I use to feel that way about crying to, I think because I just didnt know how to help him, but now I zone out the crazy cries and just try my best to comfort him. Its ok, just stick in there! :hugs:

Well baby is now 7lbs 15oz and we are excited about that:happydance:, he definitely looks bigger. Yesterday I think he went for 8lbs even at the rate he was eating. It was like every hour for ½ the day! Im glad we give him boob juice via bottle and boob. I had a headache yesterday it was so crazy. Any shoes think Im gonna strap him to me and go for a short walk. Im really trying hard to daily take a few mommie moments to really just be healthy. Lots of :hugs: ladies. What are you ladies doing for yourselves?


----------



## Kaitybug

Hey! I'm so excited to see every has had their LOs! I was going to pop in and see their pics and post one of my little guy. He is just about 8 lbs (was 6 lbs 8 oz. when born) now. His name is Aiden John, and we are having tummy troubles like a lot of you! We switched to a Fussy/Gassy fla to help and also use "Mylicon," which might me similar to "Infacol" you have been talking about.





[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







IMG00301.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies! I'm still here too. Things are a bit hectic but all good. Miss you all, will post asap, love to you all and your beautiful babies. Claire, you keep me informed lovely lady when you're back from your hols x x x


----------



## bklove

Kaitybug- does the mylocin work well? I tried to find it in two stores and it was sold out, so we are working with this tummy time stuff that works so so. Its comforting to know i'm not the only one with a fussy gassy baby! How are you doing otherwise?Baby looks great, and I think he has the same soothie Malcolm has from the hospital, he loves that thing. 

SJ- i know it must be crazy, take it easy and stop in when you can!

looks like everyone is busy these days, but stay in touch ladies! I try to come around when dad is helping out or i do the one handed type while pumping:) Ok, have to go brush my teeth now while i can:) lol :hugs:


----------



## cla

sjminimac said:


> hey ladies! I'm still here too. Things are a bit hectic but all good. Miss you all, will post asap, love to you all and your beautiful babies. Claire, you keep me informed lovely lady when you're back from your hols x x x

look at you little man in his chair, what a sweetie he is.
how are you getting on???


----------



## babydeabreu

Kaitybug said:


> Hey! I'm so excited to see every has had their LOs! I was going to pop in and see their pics and post one of my little guy. He is just about 8 lbs (was 6 lbs 8 oz. when born) now. His name is Aiden John, and we are having tummy troubles like a lot of you! We switched to a Fussy/Gassy fla to help and also use "Mylicon," which might me similar to "Infacol" you have been talking about.
> View attachment 115257
> 
> 
> View attachment 115256
> 
> 
> View attachment 115260
> 
> [/ATTACH]

what lovely pictures kait :cloud9: the first one is just soo adorable. how you finding everything? 


mand - 7lb 15oz thats a good weigh...i bet his looking so big now. have you got any more pics of him? would love to see :) how was it having the grandparents over? did you get some rest while they was there? 

ive got one more day then pete goes back to work..then ill be on near enough on my own again..as he will be working and sleeping working and sleeping..so ill be back to looking after them both again :( but truth be told much as knackering/tiring it is i actually enjoy looking after everyone lol i just wish sometimes that ill have the magic power to hit them on the head to look after me every now and then lol 

whats everyone up too tonight? nappy changing? breast/bottle feeding? no sleeping? cooking? :dohh: haha its all fun though because at the end of it all i see his little adorable face then nothing matters :) 

have a good night girls xx


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlies sorry for lack of chat. Kati he looks goregeouse bless him hes doing so well, and amanda hes a good weight to everyone seems to be growing nicely.

Well the news this end girlies isnt good. as you know im having trouble bonding with honor i have mentioned it to the health visitor, the nicu nurse and a doctor and they all said it will pass. I went to see the doctor that i normally see to get my contraception and told her about the stuff with honor and how i cant bond, we went into it all a bit more and its looking like i have got Severe postnatal depression. I have to be careful that the contraception stuff doesnt make my feelings towards Honor even worse and that i start to resent her. 

It just seems to be one thing after another under this roof and i dont know how to cope anymore, dont even really go out anymore xxx


----------



## cla

Oh bea at least somone asnt brushed it under the carpet and they will look after you. Hun I really do feel for you as if you haven't been through enough xxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> Hi Girlies sorry for lack of chat. Kati he looks goregeouse bless him hes doing so well, and amanda hes a good weight to everyone seems to be growing nicely.
> 
> Well the news this end girlies isnt good. as you know im having trouble bonding with honor i have mentioned it to the health visitor, the nicu nurse and a doctor and they all said it will pass. I went to see the doctor that i normally see to get my contraception and told her about the stuff with honor and how i cant bond, we went into it all a bit more and its looking like i have got Severe postnatal depression. I have to be careful that the contraception stuff doesnt make my feelings towards Honor even worse and that i start to resent her.
> 
> It just seems to be one thing after another under this roof and i dont know how to cope anymore, dont even really go out anymore xxx

hey bea - thats very brave of you to admit that to your self. the fact you know you have it is a good start. some people chose to deny it which then becomes worse because its left untreated . depression is a massive thing the sooner you deal with it the easier things become. you have been through so much with work, so much with phil then having baby early with her having problems etc...you got so much to take in bea...you are *alot stronger *than you think..the fact you kept on at it with the docs and the health visitor bout your feelings just shows that :) some people take months to bond with there child for all sorts of reasons bea. but the fact you talk bout her lots on here as well as fb and allways posting pictures up of her shows me you have bonded with her more than you think. if you didnt bond with her you wouldnt want to be near her...sometimes things as much as having a baby a whole new life change takes some time in getting used to. you may not feel it now but you will in time look back on this and think god whats a sausage i was :winkwink: tings can be hard and with other things happening it makes it even harder. 

have you thought bout going to baby clubs where other new born mothers go? im going on wednesday and thursday too two different clubs. i like to meet new mums that are breastfeeding and just generally new to motherhood. maybe you should try it too,you never know it may help your feeling :thumbup: just a thought x

i think you are doing really well considering everything thats happened in the last 4 months bea - maybe you need to cut your self some slack...cos i think you have done great, dont be so hard on your self xx


----------



## bklove

Lyns-The oddest thing with the grandparents over was that I really wasn&#8217;t tired and when I did take a nap just to take one, I woke up more tired! But I do appreciate having them over, its cute to see them hovering over him, and my mom is especially attentive to him, so I love that. Wish she would volunteer to come over more. So you&#8217;re almost back to holding down the fort solo! I know you&#8217;ll handle it well. And I understand wanting to be cared for sometimes to, but don&#8217;t be afraid to take some time for yourself, I&#8217;m getting more comfortable doing that and not feeling bad about it. Its still hard to nap and here him wailing when he&#8217;s with his dad though, I&#8217;ll let it go a bit to give dad a chance and then I&#8217;ll just get up and intervene, only so much a mommie can take. 

Bea- I&#8217;m glad you got some validation for what you are experiencing. Did they give you any recommendations of what to do? How helpful is the little ones dad with honor around the house? Maybe you can try to get more help to take some time to give you a break. Sometimes personal time helps you give better to others. Really just being on bnb and venting is good personal time to and you know we are here for you. We are like a little family now!:hugs:

I&#8217;m glad Malcolm is gaining weight, its definitely a concern with his heart condition. He&#8217;s been eating less at the boob so I&#8217;m not sure if hes gotten better at it or just to tired which is one of the signs that things are getting worse, which they told us to expect. He&#8217;s doing good at the bottle (w/ expressed breastmilk) and we bumped him up to 3oz and he&#8217;s eating all of that. I&#8217;m maintaining that probably a smidge more than bf to make sure he&#8217;s eating. Other than that things are cool, getting ready to play the wii and clean while Malcolm and dad watch football. 
I&#8217;ll probably upload some new pics this week. So stay tuned! Do you guys take pics of everything? We were crazy the first 2 weeks or so, have calmed down a little:)
:hug: and more :hug: my ladies.


----------



## Magik204

Hi Gilris i know it prpberly doesnt seem bad on the outside but i think most of it is front trying to look like a normall mother, as soon as phil comes home i want him to have her and mother and baby groups im always looking for someone to give her a cuddle so shes not near me its horrible, even thought about giving her awya which cant be good :O( just hope they can help me i hate feeling like this xxx


----------



## cla

bea how are you feeling today hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Magik204

not that great hun ive been put on anti depressant so maybe they will help xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> not that great hun ive been put on anti depressant so maybe they will help xx

hey bea - dont you worrie hun. you have been through so much lately, you really should feel proud of your self. anti depressant can be good just please do not get hocked on them. :wacko: i hope that they do help you feel better and help your mood around honor...things are really hard for you atm but i hope in time it passes and tyou feel better :hugs: 



mand - totally true bout finding me time..i try my best to squeeeze that in. most of my friends and family live far from me so its kinda hard doing so. when pete was here he helped me out so much as he realised just how hard things are with a new born so that was very helpful having him home. his back at work now so its back to doing everything :dohh::dohh: im hoping to go swimming on thursday and pete can have the baby just to get away from the house and have some me time so im looking forward to that. :happydance:

how have yo been feeling in your self ?


sar - how you getting on hun?


as anyone still not heard from sammy? im worried bout her :(


----------



## cla

It's a start Hun , you will be ok Hun sending you loads of lovexx


----------



## bklove

Hey bea- Hope the the antidepressents give you some kind of relief. I know its hard to put up that front, but I think its great you can rely on your hubby to give you that relief and be open with, are there other people around who can give you a break even if you can't be open about how you really feel? Under the circumstances you are doing well, just keep trying to work through the feelings, know u r not the first to feel this way and stay involved with the groups. This will pass and we are here with you in the mean time! :hug:

lyns- I'm getting more restless being home but getting into working out to balance things out and i'm waaaaay out of shape, good gracious! But you have to start somewhere.

My sugar is a month today! Exciting. He's starting to turn his head on his own and we have him practicing jumping...he's training 4 the olympics:) He's also staying up more which is cool, except 4 when u want to sleep!


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on???
bea how are you doing hun??????????????


----------



## Magik204

no to bad just hinding away how u doing hunni xx


----------



## cla

You shouldn't hide away go for a walk while we have still got nice weather. How are you feeling ??


----------



## Magik204

feeling bit rubbishy, its rainig here hun xxx


----------



## cla

Have you thought about going away just the 3 of you to spend some time together??


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on. i hope your little, well getting big babies are ok:hugs:
im going away monday so i wont be on, so i will be missing you all loads.
look after yourselfs and i cant wait to catch up with you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

arghhh cla have a lovely time. i wish we had the option to go but with no income its just not feasable :O( would love to just go away xx


----------



## sjminimac

hey beautiful baby mamas! God i've missed you all! I do pop on all the time but just tend to read as i'm on my phone so posting not straight forward. My baby boy has put on his birth weight plus a little more so is now 8lb 12oz, am very proud as i'm breast feeding and it took a while for my milk to come in after the drama so i'm pleased. How are you all getting on? I wish we could all meet up x x x


----------



## babydeabreu

hey claire have a great time hun bring me back a candy rock lol 

sar thats great news bout charlie.... he gettin a little fatty now eh lol
it would be nice if we could meet up, maybe in couple of months we could arrange a spa weekend for all us girls to meet up and relax :) just an idea????

my little ones got his 6 to 8 weeks check up on the 21st im looking forward to that... he must be bout almost 11lb now he dont stop eating lol


----------



## sjminimac

sounds like a plan stan! I'm down visiting my family in roydon and cheshunt probably at the end of next month, maybe we could catch up then? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> sounds like a plan stan! I'm down visiting my family in roydon and cheshunt probably at the end of next month, maybe we could catch up then? Xx

rehhh thats just down the road from harlow :) be nice hun, let me know when and ill meet up with you x


----------



## Magik204

How we all doing today xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey bea :)

im good thanks...finally got some time on my own, now that little one is asleep and petes gone to work...going to get in a nice hot bubbled bath and chill the f$$k out lol knowing my luck mt little man he will wake up just as i get in lol 

how you feeling bea - you been out much this week? i feel like a hermet i havent been out sicne monday for when i went and got some shopping..i am a hermet i dont see the outside lol 

have you been thinking more bout going to babyclubs/groups? xx

i found out the other day that you cant leave your breast milk in the fridge for no longer than 12 hours as it goes off,will give baby an upset stomach maybe poison them if left any longer..i felt like a right dick not knowing that lol the thing is i was leaving my breast milk in the fridge for bout 24 hours+..bumping as much bottles as i could to save time. i only found this out as my little one kept being badly sick and my mum told me no longer than 12 hours...no wonder eh? what a dick :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## cla

lynsey you arnt to know everything hun, its all learning:hugs:
hope you got to have a nice bath, make the most of it as i have rian bagging on the door wanting to go to the toilet so you will never get to have relaxing one. its all down to motherhood lol:dohh:
bea how are you feeling, is there any change????


----------



## cla

i thought i would send you all my love as im off on my hols tomorrow.
everybody look after yourselfs and little ones and i will catch up with you all when i get back:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Magik204

lyns breast milk can be stoored in the fridge for 48 hours if fresh, 24 hours if defrosted but dont keep it in the door, and can be frozen for 3 months and this was the adviced from the hospital xxxx


----------



## bklove

Hey bea and my lovely ladies! I&#8217;m good, stealing a moment to catch up, I feel like its been a while! And I&#8217;m jealous you guys are meeting up! But have a good time. I might try to get out the house today with bubs and go shopping, or wait till his dad comes home and then go shopping:). He needs some warmer clothes, its getting a bit chilly and my mom says I don&#8217;t dress him warm enough. Its hard to tell exactly how many layers to put him in. And my hubby thinks he doesn&#8217;t need that much clothes on at one time, but we don&#8217;t need a sick baby. How do you guys judge what to put on in terms of keeping them warm?

Claire- have a great time!...was this a pleasure trip or business?

Sj- It took my milk awhile to come in to. Now its like a river runs through it. Lol. Did you have any problems with latching? He&#8217;s good about it 2 out of 3 times, and gets frustrated when its taking to long which sucks because now he wiggles and kicks which only makes it harder. I&#8217;m like calm down, and he&#8217;s like hell no, lol. 

Lyns- The lactation folks at the hospital gave me a handout that says it can stay up to 5 days, just keep it towards the back of the fridge. 12 hours seems kind of short, not sure?? Some conflicting info out there. Right now we cycle through it fairly quickly anyway, well at least within a day or two and it doesn&#8217;t seem to bother him. Sometimes it seems being directly at my breast bothers him, I&#8217;m thinking it may be when I eat spicy things, like jalapeno flavored potato chips.


----------



## babydeabreu

hey amanda :)

i was told that breast milk after 12 hours is really bad for the there stomach. forumla milk on the other hand can stay in there for days as its got chemicals in it that protects it from germs etc! :shrug: my health advisor told me its better for just a day as its fresh...but told me 3 days is the max as bacteria forms... so 24 hours was her advise :thumbup: each to there own i think....i personally will only put it in there for 24 hours as i found my little one was being really sick when the mlk was left longer. maybe he has a light stomach cant handle it any longer than 24 hours :)

just read this heres the link https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/breastfeeding/pumpingexpressing/storingbreastmilkexpert/

*Storing breastmilk *




What's the best way to store breastmilk? How long will it stay fresh?
The BabyCentre Editorial Team answers:
store breastmilk safely, choose containers that are sterilised and airtight. There are a number of breastmilk freezer bags that you can buy to store your milk in but you may find that they are prone to leaks, tears, and punctures and may not be airtight. However, Pam Lacey, Lactation Consultant and Chair of the Association of Breastfeeding Mothers, adds: "Choose freezer bags that are thick, or have a nylon outer, and you should be OK. Alternatively, you could double-bag it." Glass or hard plastic is preferable for storing milk for long periods of time. 

You may have discovered many different guidelines on how long and where you can store expressed breastmilk (EBM). The UK Association of Milk Banking explains that this is because different groups have focused on a particular aspect of milk storage which has been presented in the research, rather than any of the guidelines being incorrect. Some guidelines are targeted at milk stored in sterile conditions in milk banks; others are relevant if you have a very premature baby. The following research-based guidelines come from the Association of Breastfeeding Mothers (ABM), and are suitable for a mother storing milk at home for a healthy, term baby. 

You can store milk: 

&#8226; At room temperature - not warmer than 77 degrees F/25 degrees C - for up to four hours

&#8226; In a coldbox with refreezable ice packs for up to 24 hours

&#8226; In a refrigerator with a temperature of 39 degrees F/4 degrees C or colder for three to five days

&#8226; In an older model single-door refrigerator with freezer compartment inside for two weeks. 

You can store milk in a freezer for various lengths of time depending on the kind you have. Always keep the milk in the back of the freezer away from the door, because items stored towards the front are more susceptible to changing temperatures when you open the freezer. 

You can store milk: 

&#8226; In a fridge freezer with a separate door for each, for three months

&#8226; In a freezer with a temperature of -20°C, that doesn't have a defrost cycle, for up to six months. 

In addition to these guidelines from ABM, it's useful to know that: 

&#8226; You may combine milk you collected that day with frozen milk as long as it's chilled for at least an hour first, and the amount that you are freezing is less than half of the frozen amount. Fresh milk retains more of its protective properties than frozen milk, so whenever possible, use refrigerated rather than frozen milk for feeding your baby. But note that frozen breastmilk still has more health benefits than formula milk.

&#8226; If you are going to freeze breastmilk, do so within 24 hours

&#8226; Milk that has been moved into the refrigerator from the freezer can be stored there for up to 24 hours 

Remember, when you are expressing, to wash your hands and keep breast pump parts thoroughly washed, rinsed and sterilised in order to prevent any bacteria from developing in the milk. 


hope thats helpfull :)



my little one hasnt stopped,he just doesnt want to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep..just wants to lay there and play on his mat or eat..im so tired :sleep::sleep: the minute i think ohh good let me sleep he wakes :dohh: then when i do get the chance i just lay there cos im over tired :shrug: the joys eh? oh how much fun it is to have no sleep lol x


----------



## Magik204

Hey Lynz Sorry for flying visit i was just wondering if the lack of sammy is because she cant find this thread as i can never find it either i have to go in to my settings and find where i have written comments, just a thought got to fly Honors crying xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey bea you know where it says user cp at top left hand side. click that and it will show all your unread posts/threads ;)

as for sammy it shows that she hasnt been on line since august ;(

hope she and little one is doing ok, im actually worried as last she wrote she was going through alot!!

fingers crossed she ok eh?? xxx



how you feeling anywayz hun?? you been up too much?? xx


mand- you doing ok hun??

sarahh- let me know when you'll be down these sides cx


----------



## bklove

Thanks for the breastmilk info, I actually looked it up at like 4 in the morning last night instead of sleeping, and now i'm tired! lol. Malcolm is starting to stay up more and give a hard time about sleeping to, even when clearly tired! lol. He's cute though so he can get away with it. I do need to nap though, i'm feeling it bad right now!...and instead i'm on bnb, lol. 

And guess what, I think I have a hemrroid! uggh! theres some blood while pooping. I"m going to see if it resolves with lots of fluids and keeping my feet up and using the wipes and see. It kinda came out of no where to, but apparently its a common thing with a pregnancy. Do you guys have any experience with this?


----------



## bklove

ohhh, I miss you guys! :hug:


----------



## babydeabreu

ellooo you sexy mothers :)

mand im still here why you missing me lol boy oh boy does my house never seem to stay tidy!! its like i clean it turn round and caspa the ghost has put it back to messy lol seriouly i hate having a messy house but its just impossible to keep it tidy :)



sooooooooo whats going on with this diet eh? you been peeking at the food and could resist eh..naughty naughty girl lol 

i havent even thought bout gym/training etc as i feel breast feeding is helping me loser weight and as hubby likes a bit of meat im not really bovered as my curves are all in the right place just alot more there lol saying that tho i would like to start going swimming again not just for exercise but to relax and chill out :)

i eat alot of chicken/rice/salades/fruits and takin vitamis so im hoping that always helps to keep me healthy regardless if im chubby or not lol 

bea - how you getting on hun? you thinking bout going gym/swimming etc? that might help you feel alittle upbeat towards things? what you been doing with your self anywayz? been going out with honor.....parks for walks yet? i went out yesterday and my lord did i bring the house with me, i think walking round carring him(baby carrier) as well as bags that im traning anywayz lol

my little nugget weighs 11lb 02oz on tuesday so he seems to be doing well getting chubby haha :) 

hope all babies are doing well xxx

ok back to cleaning catch you girls later xxx


----------



## bklove

:thumbup: 

https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/th_DSC03182.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/th_DSC03286.jpg

Have a fab saturday ladies!


----------



## babydeabreu

awwwwwwww amanda what a little cutie love his little curly head:)

where did you get "nuts bout grandma top? my mum and mother in law would love that hehe :)

bout time we got to see some pics from your little man :happydance:xx


----------



## sjminimac

i miss you all too! Just a thought, do any of you have skype? I've got a horrible cold coming on by the way, it's going to be a stonker because my throat is killing me x x


----------



## sjminimac

bklove said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/th_DSC03182.jpg
> https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/th_DSC03286.jpg
> 
> Have a fab saturday ladies!

 Beautiful :) Just beautiful x x


----------



## babydeabreu

ello hun i have skype :) and i have appstar on iphone if you have it? its free just like skype :)

bibby-d is me xx


----------



## sjminimac

i don't have an i phone, barely know how to use skype if i'm honest but thought we could all arrange a time to chat! Can you conference call on skype so we could all chat at the same time? We could show off our little ones! Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah i think so hun never done it but you can add 3-4 on text :) whats you name ill add you x


----------



## cla

guess whos back:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sjminimac

claire! How are you? How was turkey? We missed you x x


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> guess whos back:happydance::happydance::happydance:

whoop whoop we have indeed missed you :)

did you hubby rian all have a good time?? hope you guys did xx

wherea my candyrock?? lol xx


----------



## babydeabreu

put some picture up we wana seeeeeee :)


----------



## cla

it was fantastic i really needed the break :dohh: the weather was lovely so we came back with lovely tans:happydance:
so its back to baby making and im going to try folic acid to see if that helps!!
how are you getting on and hows your little man doing??


----------



## babydeabreu

folic acid is wicked ive been taking that almost two years none stop as doc said it helps my body as well as best for baby.... just gives everything that extra help definitely would recomend taking it hun :)


my little boy is a right little fatty now lol he looks small but the minute you hold him hes bigger lol his a little boy now as his little newborn baby features have changed so much... his starting to grab clothes hair etc smile and chuckle which is just toooo cute, his developed a new crying scream which at 3 in the morning isnt great lol 

but overall im loving it, seeing him grow is the best feelin ever :)


so what sort of thing u do on holiday?? other than get sun :0p we had LOOOOOADZ of rain so u didnt miss much here. can we see some pics of u and the family :)

glad to have u back xx


----------



## babydeabreu

wheres sammy is she and baby ok??? n e one know??? she gave birth then no one heard from her..... hope baby is ok :(


very worried!!!!


----------



## cla

It was great there I love it, they love kids that's what makes the holiday.
I'm oh my phone so when I go on my lap top I will put some pics on of our ugly mugs lol. I can't believe how the weather is here it's just bloody horrible:growlmad:
Where's the new pics of of him, I bet he as changed loads ??


----------



## cla

I was wondering where she was as well. Is she on facebook ????


----------



## babydeabreu

aww sounds so much better than england lol looking forward too seeing your beautiful mugs haha :)

my signature pic is bout a week old ill post some up later 4 u too see ;)

her last post was bout her birth then thats it that was ages ago, im hoping that baby is ok?? and that she is ok?? i just wana no shes alive :(

shes not on fb.



tasha u still there hun??

lou u gettin on ok with new born and your 1000 kids lol hope ur doing good xx


----------



## babydeabreu

heres some claire :) his now 7 and a half weeks x

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs655.snc4/61573_424612977092_511557092_5438846_1492827_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs639.snc4/59964_424613002092_511557092_5438847_5967802_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs705.snc4/62557_425214607092_511557092_5449341_1172206_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs337.ash2/61716_428852192092_511557092_5526060_2546891_n.jpg


----------



## cla

I really hope she is ok too. She might just be to busy to talk to use??
Have you sent her a private message??


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> I really hope she is ok too. She might just be to busy to talk to use??
> Have you sent her a private message??

loadz :shrug::dohh:


----------



## cla

Lynsey iam loving the pictures he is so cute, he is going to be a little heart breaker when he is older. I love the top one rian had the same outfit.


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks claire..he is indeed gona be a little heartbreaker but if i can help it he will be a good loving child not no player :) 


claire 3 days to go wooooo fingers crossed hun..


:dust::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::spermy::spermy:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:

hope its ur months hun xxx:hugs::bfp::hugs:

i'm waiting for my first period so i can find out when my cycle is again :)


----------



## cla

I got my possitive opk today so keiths in for it tonight lol.
After having rian I had my af 6 weeks later and then it went back to normal by the time I had my 12 week check up.


----------



## cla

well here you go lynsey i hope it doesnt scare you:loopy::tease:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30714.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cla

:hugs:bea i was wondering how you was feeling:hugs:


----------



## Magik204

Hey girlies, lots of lovely pics on here, sorry ii have been away just been keeping myself to myself and just popping on facebook as its easy to use on my phone. Lyns andreas is such a cutie love his tigger outfit xx 

Cla how was your holiday looked lovely. Yer hun im bearing up ok ta. Cla you should create a facebook account everyone has so many lovely baby pics on there xx

Honors now smiling which is nice and she chuckles to now 
it wont allow me to upload pictures as my connection is to slow today for some reason xxx
 



Attached Files:







honor.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> well here you go lynsey i hope it doesnt scare you:loopy::tease:

thats a lovely photo hun y would that scare me silly lol your so beautiful what da hell is wrong wirh u lol xx


----------



## cla

bea you sound a bit better :hugs:i cant wait to see some pictures of her smiling.
i havent got an account because all the people i know are just noisey gits and i dont want them to know nothing about me :dohh:
lynsey you can cut the picture out and put it in front of the fire to scare the kids off lol:bunny::wohoo:


----------



## bklove

Bea- you can save the thread, thats what I do. Up top under thread tools, subscribe to it. Then when you come on go under Quick links and click on subscribed threads and boom there it is. Thats how I keep up with all my threads. And lovely pic of honor, she looks cute and happy! And u can keep to yourself but you can't keep away from us! Its not allowed, lol :hugs:

Someone should pm Sammy. ..never mind, Lyns did. Hope everything is ok with her. Maybe shes still adjusting to things. It is pretty demanding at first.

Cla- welcome back. I could use some of that vacation weather you had, its been gray and gloomy here. Hope all that bonkin works out well for you:) Cant waste a positive opk! :dust: 

Lyns- Crazy how they are developing into cute little people. And I love the new pics. He is gorgeous! And rounding out well, lol. Malcolm is more long and lanky, I think hes going to be a tall one. The nuts about grandma shirt I got from babiesrus.com. My mom loves it, I put it on when she was over helping. It made her feel extra good:) and thats important when you want help:) Hows sleep and trying to do everything else going for you?

As for me and my offspring we are cool:) Trying to get him to nap so I can pass out myself. He just did a little cat nap but hes staying quiet so I can atleast catch up! I started working out a bit- and its more for overall well being even though I do want to get back to my sexy jeans, lol. But its been well this week. We walked together, did a little wii just dance with the hubby, and Ive been doing a little sweating on wii fit. Wii and walking will probably be the way to go for a bit, it keeps things relaxed and fun. What seemed liked hemrroids cleared up and I got my everything is ok clearance from doctor this week.:thumbup:


----------



## cla

You should be here the weather is crap rain rain rain that's all we get. Yes we have done loads of bding so we didn't waist the possitive opk:happydance:
Hows your little one doin??


----------



## cla

are these babies keeping you busy, that you cant talk to me


----------



## sjminimac

never too busy for you my lovely x How are you? Xx


----------



## cla

I want to see more pics


----------



## Magik204

im here hun ( behind the scenes ) i'll do you some pics in a sec xxx how you doing xxx


----------



## cla

omg i have just seen your ticker, i cant believe she is already 4months old time is flying bye:hugs:
how are you feeling are you feeling anybetter????


----------



## sjminimac

hey hey hey! How are you all? I miss everyone x x Am a bit bored today, want to go out but don't know where to go or what to do :( xx


----------



## Magik204

i know its flying past xx


----------



## Magik204

heres a few xx
 



Attached Files:







photo 5.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 0









hon.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 0









hon5.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 0









DSC00719.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0









DSC00709.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Magik204




----------



## Magik204

he he xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00627.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC00635.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sjminimac

oh she's just beautiful! Xx


----------



## Magik204

thank you hun theres always loadsa pictures on facebook, im not to bad cla, Honors started smiling now and chuckles to so thats helped a bit xx


----------



## cla

Look at the over the moon dad, he loves her to bits .
I'm glad you are feeling better . You sound a lot better xxx


----------



## sjminimac

View attachment 122771


----------



## Magik204

thank you, yer he does hes so good with her and hes never felt like this before xx


----------



## Magik204

argh look at charlie xxx


----------



## cla

She's going to be a proper daddies girl xxx
Sarah god how big as he got, what's he weigh now ????


----------



## Magik204

they all make honor look so small xx


----------



## sjminimac

he was 9lb 13 last monday, he gets weighed again on friday so will let you know. Not bad for a breast fed baby eh? Xx


----------



## cla

God he looks alot bigger then that, he is enjoying his mommys booby juice lol


----------



## sjminimac

he's an eating sleeping pooping machine :) xx


----------



## cla

How many times is he getting you up on a night ???


----------



## sjminimac

it varies sometimes twice sometimes more. I don't mind as long as i can grab an hour during the day but it is hard work. I hate it when people tell me he should be in a routine or sleeping through. He's 5 weeks old! Sorry, a mini rant there :) xx


----------



## cla

It took me forever with rian the only time I had a good sleep was when he was in bed with me:dohh: don't listen to other people they don't know what they are going on about


----------



## bklove

I&#8217;m getting ready to go get my hair done, and thought I&#8217;d stop in before I go feed little man and make a break for it. How are my ladies! Loads of beautiful baby pics, they all look so happy!:hugs:

Cla- I just realized I&#8217;ve been slacking! Usually I pump and come on here, but I&#8217;ve been pumping less out of lazyness, but I need to get a motion going as I go back to work next month! Glad you didn&#8217;t waste that opk, I have my big toe crossed for you:) And you are so right, you do get the best sleep with the baby in the bed with you.

Sj- that boob juice is good stuff! My hubby calls it God&#8217;s juice. Lol. I can&#8217;t wait to weight Malcolm again. We did on the home scale and he was 10lbs, but not sure how accurate that is. He is long and lean and has also mastered eating and pooping like a champ:) I wouldn&#8217;t stress the routine either, it&#8217;ll work itself out. So far we are getting into a good rhythm with him sleeping from 9ish to 11p then till 3 and up again at 6. He now sleeps through the 1a feeding. If i follow him right I can get a good sleep, but usually I atleast need a nap in the day to be ok with the late nights and to wake up rested. Sometimes at 3a my eyes are still rolling back in my head, lol.

Magik- great pics. Sounds like shes putting on the charm now. They are so cute when they want to be. Malcolm gave me the pouty sad face today, lol. Bottom lip sticking out and all!


----------



## Magik204

argh bless him we would all love to see some pics

where an earth is sammy xxx


----------



## cla

I was asking Lynsey the same thing the other week, I wonder if she is ok


----------



## cla

wheres everybody hiding xx


----------



## Magik204

Im here hun ive had a manic cleanin spree xxxx


----------



## cla

Would you have a look at the tests and let me know what you think if you don't mind bea xxx


----------



## sjminimac

show me show me!


----------



## bklove

i'm here! lol. And what test are we looking at???:huh: I got some extra hours of relaxation in today as dad watched baby for most of the morning. We are starting to get ready for me going back to work and so once it gets here we are all use to the new schedule. i was hoping to start parttime, but they are no longer approving that and it is what it is! 
what is everyones plans for work and childcare?


----------



## cla

i want to know if you can see anything:wacko:
blue one is a preg test and green opk????
I WANT THE TRUTH PLEASE:hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30765.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sjminimac

not sure what i'm looking at cos not seen these tests before and am on my phone so the pic is really small, but, is that a line to the left of the thick red line on the blue test? Xx


----------



## cla

well thats what i was aking you lol


----------



## sjminimac

that's what it looks like! Is that good? Go and get a digi quick! Even gav's sat here getting exited! Xx


----------



## cla

i went to but i was so scared i couldnt do it. iam going to wait till my af date as gone before i get one. bloody hell i dont know what to say:dohh:


----------



## sjminimac

when's that? Tomorrow? God i can't wait that long! God knows how you feel! Test! Xx


----------



## cla

its either tomorrow or thursday:dohh: i havent even told keith all i have told are you lot:winkwink: 
we have been together 13years on friday so that will make a nice presant it iam pregnant:dohh:


----------



## sjminimac

oh i really hope so, i truly do, i think you're stronger than me because i'd test today. If it goes your way will you wrap up the test as his gift? Xx


----------



## cla

i was thinking about doing that if i can keep my mouth shut:winkwink:
i wish i didnt have to tell anybody for a couple of weeks , so only i knew.


----------



## sjminimac

will you both keep it to yourselves for a little while then? Oh i'm so excited x x x x x x x x x x What til lynsey sees this thread! Xx


----------



## cla

i will only tell close family and nobody till well after 17 weeks, thats if iam pregnant


----------



## babydeabreu

hold on..let me read back 4 pages as i havent been on here as ive just been crazy busy!!


but claire did i read right......PREGNANT? ive just got gooosebumps i have to read the pages brb lol 

im egea to seeeeeeeeeeee brbrbrbrbrbrbrb x


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> i want to know if you can see anything:wacko:
> blue one is a preg test and green opk????
> I WANT THE TRUTH PLEASE:hugs::hugs:

hum i havent seen this test before where the hell you get this? this some next alien test hun lol 

if the blue line means pregnant and theres a line does that mean BFP?? what do the instruction say? come on girly we all NEED to no..stop getting us all excited woman lol im confused though..if you havent got instructions look it up on google..whats the brand called ill look for you..gimmy gimmy gimmy ill look lol oh im so praying for you hun..that would be such a wonderful present of 13 years... hurry up and have a look :happydance::happydance:

oh please please please :):hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

loving the baby pics sarah/bea :) they both have changed sooo much..dont you think its going so damn quick? look back on when they were born phots and see the difference its crazy...

amanda - not sure on work yet hun....ive still got 9 months till i think bout that..ive got up to a year to concider what my options are...but pete wants me to stay at home and im quite happy to stay at home as i dont want andreas going to some nany who i dont no and dont trust..my family dont live close so the best option ill probably do is stay at home till till i can sort something else out. :)

hows the pumping going? are you still breast feeding? if so how long you looking to breastfeed for? i havent been really using the bump as its just pointless..the time im sitting there pumping is the time i can sit there feeding him lol only time i really pump is when i have to go out for couple of hours to have milk on tap :)


so how has everyone been? i have been so busy with the house it literally has been looking like ive had 3 bombs go off in it...clothes everywhere my lord my washing has got a pile almost hitting the ceiling lol yesterday i did 4 loads its just crazy i never knew i had so many clothes in the house let alown to wash lol i still have loads to wash ...d'oh!!!

little andreas has just grown way to quickly..he got weigh last tuesday he was 12lb 02oz at 8 weeks and 4 days, so he must be about 12lb 14oz now i reckon :) his starting to stand up straightening his legs, waves his arms up and down now, makes alot more funny noices has a WHOLE NEW scream going on and my lord its loude lol we went to a car show sunday which was really nice, the weather has just been totally wonderful...heres a picture taken from that day the fam picture :)

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5071290822_98a8b4abf3_b.jpg

and heres the little man him self taken the other day:)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs008.ash2/33782_432590162092_511557092_5596048_4571449_n.jpg

still not heard from sammy, she either has no internet, isnt interested in the forum or something is terribly wrong..i just hope to god that her life is going well and the baby is doing well also..all the best to her xxx

lou - you still there hun? sorry to hear bout your news again and hope that everything else is going strong for you :) xx

sarah - little charlie is just to cute, when you coming over to these sides hun, be nice to meet up with you for lunch xx

bea - honor is just growing by the day, how have yo been feeling within yourself..feeling alot better? starting to enjoy motherhood now? i hope so because your pictures together just look so lovely and so happy :) xx

right well thats my essay out the way, hopfuly ill be on alot more now as things have calmed alot dfown :)

another thing................



*
when are you girls going to start solids and what sort of foods to use? xx*


xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

hey hun i knew you'd get excited when you saw claire's post! Health visitor has just been and charlie has gone from 11lbs 4 on sunday to 11lbs 9 today! He's 6 weeks old today and has the most beautiful smile! I know what you mean about the scream too. Charlie found his scream yesterday! I spoke to the health visitor about weaning and i'm waiting til 6 months then he can eat what i eat. Dre looks gorgeous by the way xx


----------



## sjminimac

here's charlie in the middle of his favourite pastime as we speak! :) xx
 



Attached Files:







12102010127.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> hey hun i knew you'd get excited when you saw claire's post! Health visitor has just been and charlie has gone from 11lbs 4 on sunday to 11lbs 9 today! He's 6 weeks old today and has the most beautiful smile! I know what you mean about the scream too. Charlie found his scream yesterday! I spoke to the health visitor about weaning and i'm waiting til 6 months then he can eat what i eat. Dre looks gorgeous by the way xx

hahaha i saw it straight away something bout test so ihad to read backwards to find out what she was talking bout, i hope and pray to god she is, shes been wantign this for too long its only fair she gets it come true now :):happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:

jeaz looks like charlie is filling out nicely hun :) andrea get weighed every other tuesday so ill fid out just how much his put on,but i tell u his gettting so fat now lol when he was born he was a tiny skinny thing now his just a cute little chubby thing...i know what you mean on the smile its just soo infectious dont you think :)

he used to do a scream which my lord was real loud now his found another scream which my lord makes you run to him to pick him up as its just so much..ill have the police knockign on my door asking if im hitting him thats how loud his screams got lolol xx


----------



## babydeabreu

my lord that is a masssssssssssive pic i cant even see it lol desize it lol x


----------



## babydeabreu

ok what nice boob you have sar:winkwink: lol

i have loads of pics like that but my other half would kill me if i posted them on here lol 


lovely xxx


----------



## sjminimac

has that gone now? My phone went crazy!


----------



## babydeabreu

lol yeah now theres no pictures..now i look like im crazy talking bout a pic that aint there lol hahax


----------



## babydeabreu

ok now it is there...d'oh what you doing to me sar lol


----------



## sjminimac

posting my massive booby all over the internet! How funny. Oh well. No harm done x


----------



## babydeabreu

lol nah its mother nature hun its a beautiful thing, i just know my pete would go mad if other people see his mrs big boobs..only for him and baby you see strickly lol 

sammy just pm me - shes doing well and getting back to normal, hopfuly she will post whens shes up too it, but just wanted to let you girls know shes alive and well :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

ah good, keep us informed x x


----------



## babydeabreu

your opinion please ladies xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/435240-hi-ladies-need-some-advice.html


----------



## sammynashley

hey lyns,


jacobs on solids already he wasnt feeding properly on milk n was waking every three hours through the night, we first started him on babys ground rice and he'd have some just before bed time and he'd sleep from 10 until half 5 in the morning. but now hes on stage one food he has things like butternut squash organix he loves the veggie and fruit things like the ella sachets u get from most places.

most people advise not to wean until 4months but a couple of my friend who have babies suggested the baby rice and its worked wonders just dont push the food issue if hes not ready hun xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sammynashley said:


> hey lyns,
> 
> 
> jacobs on solids already he wasnt feeding properly on milk n was waking every three hours through the night, we first started him on babys ground rice and he'd have some just before bed time and he'd sleep from 10 until half 5 in the morning. but now hes on stage one food he has things like butternut squash organix he loves the veggie and fruit things like the ella sachets u get from most places.
> 
> most people advise not to wean until 4months but a couple of my friend who have babies suggested the baby rice and its worked wonders just dont push the food issue if hes not ready hun xx

hey sammy welcome back hunnie :)

thanks for the advice, lucky for you that he sleeps 10-5.30 damn thats just lucky lol my little man would go bed bout 11 -2 then 2-6 then wana play all day..i literally have to do things holdin him on one arm haha :)

how have you found the new life of motherhood tho hun..you been enjoying it? xx:hugs:


----------



## cla

Sammy it's been a long time I hope you are ok and your little man is doing good xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> Sammy it's been a long time I hope you are ok and your little man is doing good xxx

cough cough!! test young lady? x


----------



## sjminimac

babydeabreu said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> Sammy it's been a long time I hope you are ok and your little man is doing good xxx
> 
> cough cough!! test young lady? xClick to expand...

Yes god damn it! I haven't thought of much else! I've even told charlie! Xx


----------



## cla

What did Charlie say test you silly cow lol
I might go to tescos tomorrow, what test did you use ???


----------



## sjminimac

i did 4 asda tests and 2 clear blue digi tests! Xx


----------



## bklove

Our kids are starting to look like grown little people, lol. I&#8217;m sitting here trying to catch up with Malcolm across my knees sucking on his soothie and not trying to sleep. My new plan is to figure out how to get him to sleep a longer stretch at night so by the time I get back to work I&#8217;m not beat in the mornings. Its either he makes a change or I do. Usually he wins these battles though. How are your babies doing at night? I have to upload some pics soon. We got him christened last Saturday so I have those pics 2. It was a nice day minus he got a rash on his face; I think its from the new soap I tried. Poor thing.

Lyns- I still pump but not as much, got lazy, lol. But I have to get a rhythm going so I can save it for work and when the well runs dry. We seemed to have gotten past some of the challenges we were having so that&#8217;s a plus. I&#8217;ll probably bf for a year, what about you? As for solids I want to start around 5-6months with fruits and soft veggies. Encouraging him to eat himself- baby led weaning. Probably introduce some tastes to him earlier, I know my hubby wants to, but I&#8217;m in no rush and I definitely want his system to be ready for it. I&#8217;m not sure yet how it will work with bf, I need 2 do more reading on how to do it at the same time. That thread did have some good advice. What do you have in mind? 
Andreas is such a cute and definitely growing well! You guys are a beautiful family too.

Sj- loving the boob pic, lol. I can see why he&#8217;s 11lb 9 at 6 weeks!:) 

Sammy- that might be what I need to do to get him to sleep longer through the night. I have heard of putting a little baby cereal in the milk, but wanted to wait a bit. Seems to be working out well for you though. Was there any issues with gas? And good to hear from you again! You were missed:hug:
Cla- I&#8217;m waiting for that test to. I did see a line, but I&#8217;m waiting for this one with my toes crossed.


----------



## cla

well i have done a test to keep you all quiet lol and this is what i got ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
 



Attached Files:







SNV30769.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sjminimac

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD! oh my god! That's fantastic' woohoo! I could cry, i'm genuinely so happy for you! Me and charlie just did a happy dance. Xx


----------



## cla

thankyou hun. i still dont know what to say im gob smacked, its been a bloody long year:dohh:


----------



## sjminimac

i can't believe i'm actually crying. Do you think you can wait til tomorrow to tell keith? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Omg OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I just got text from sarah to read this thread, sorry i didnt text back i just jumped straight on forum on my phone to see what sar was talking about.... i just started crying when i saw the test omg claire u dont no how happy i am for you both, umust be so over happy soo emotional and scared bet u dont no what to do eh?? lol what awonderful 13year anniversay present for you both, im do happppppppppppppppppppy for u i cud give u a massive cuddle squeeeze u to death lol have u told the other half?? or u gona wait?? 



ohhhhhhhh claire im well happy for u congratulation xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxx


----------



## cla

thank you both of you, you have all been there for me with everything and it means a lot to me you are real friends:hugs:
ive told keith and omg its the first time he didnt say anything, i think it was a bit of a shock lol. god knows how he didnt crash the lorry :dohh:


----------



## sjminimac

bloody hormones you've both just made me cry again! I'm so excited claire. Can we follow you through first second and third tri threads? You were there so much for us and our silly questions and worries and milestones and i'd love to be there for you if you'd let us x


----------



## sjminimac

bklove said:


> Our kids are starting to look like grown little people, lol. Im sitting here trying to catch up with Malcolm across my knees sucking on his soothie and not trying to sleep. My new plan is to figure out how to get him to sleep a longer stretch at night so by the time I get back to work Im not beat in the mornings. Its either he makes a change or I do. Usually he wins these battles though. How are your babies doing at night? I have to upload some pics soon. We got him christened last Saturday so I have those pics 2. It was a nice day minus he got a rash on his face; I think its from the new soap I tried. Poor thing.
> 
> Lyns- I still pump but not as much, got lazy, lol. But I have to get a rhythm going so I can save it for work and when the well runs dry. We seemed to have gotten past some of the challenges we were having so thats a plus. Ill probably bf for a year, what about you? As for solids I want to start around 5-6months with fruits and soft veggies. Encouraging him to eat himself- baby led weaning. Probably introduce some tastes to him earlier, I know my hubby wants to, but Im in no rush and I definitely want his system to be ready for it. Im not sure yet how it will work with bf, I need 2 do more reading on how to do it at the same time. That thread did have some good advice. What do you have in mind?
> Andreas is such a cute and definitely growing well! You guys are a beautiful family too.
> 
> Sj- loving the boob pic, lol. I can see why hes 11lb 9 at 6 weeks!:)
> 
> Sammy- that might be what I need to do to get him to sleep longer through the night. I have heard of putting a little baby cereal in the milk, but wanted to wait a bit. Seems to be working out well for you though. Was there any issues with gas? And good to hear from you again! You were missed:hug:
> Cla- Im waiting for that test to. I did see a line, but Im waiting for this one with my toes crossed.

Amanda hun i'm sorry i wasn't ignoring your post just got carried away with claire's news! Yes it's not surprising charlie's putting on weight when my booby is bigger than his head! Not going back to work until he's one luckily so haven't had to think about all that yet, hopefully going back part time if they'll let me, if not i'll get a different job. Have always been career minded but my priorities have definitely changed. Congrats on the christening, can't wait to see pics x x


----------



## cla

im being a bit now:wacko:
but is my ticker right, my last af was the 12th of september????
ohmy the way do you like my ticker:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sjminimac

i love your ticker and yes it looks perfect to me! Have you worked out your edd or is that a bit premature? it was one of the first things i did x


----------



## cla

i have been looking and some have been asking how long my lp is and it was 33 this month so it doesnt make me 4 weeks yet:dohh:


----------



## sjminimac

make a dr appt to talk it through. You'll end up with loads of different dates i'll bet x


----------



## cla

will do friday :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sjminimac

yay! What a thing to do on your anniversary! Me and gav found out we were having a boy on our second wedding anniversary x


----------



## cla

i dont really know when it will sink in:dohh:
im not looking forward to going to see the midwife as she will want to know about previous babies:cry:


----------



## sjminimac

it's going to be a tough conversation but one you will only have to have once. If it means you get extra care and attention then it's worth it, you look after you x


----------



## sjminimac

look at charlie in his first big boy clothes! He looks 6 months old not 6 weeks old! Xx
 



Attached Files:







13102010138.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cla

Omg he is only over a month old he looks a lot older then that. He is going to cost you a fortune in clothes lol


----------



## sjminimac

i know we're going clothes shopping on friday! Xx


----------



## bklove

Claire,congratulations!!!! and i'm thinking its going to be a boy, lol. :happydance: :happydance: :hugs:

And i'm so jealous of you ladies with all that time off! Today we are doing a trial run again of keith taking care of baby and me out the way. I've heard him crying a few times and did go up there once:( trying my best to stay out the way though. And I do have some pics for you guys (all this free time allowed me to upload pics!):

Happy baby: https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Baby%20Bumps/th_DSC03347-1.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Baby%20Bumps/th_DSC03440.jpg

Christening: Outfit https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Baby%20Bumps/th_DSC03453.jpg
Jesus part: https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Baby%20Bumps/th_DSC03418.jpg (thats his grandfather/my dad in all white)

Quality time- I keep telling him to put that finger away:https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Baby%20Bumps/th_DSC03189.jpg

And a peak of the woman behind the words just for you guys....
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Baby%20Bumps/th_DSC03484.jpg
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Baby%20Bumps/th_DSC03434.jpg

all of us: https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Baby%20Bumps/th_DSC03449.jpg


----------



## sjminimac

aww! Preacher boy and car ride are my faves! And you're gorgeous, is that the first time we've seen you? Xx


----------



## bklove

It is sammy it is:) and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## cla

This site is getting a bit pornographic, there are boobs everywhere lol
I'm only jealous I've only got little ones:growlmad:


----------



## sjminimac

you can share mine, i think you can see them from space! :) xx


----------



## bklove

lol. They might get bigger thou, mines sure did...actually took me a bit to get use to them outside the house without a baby attatched to it. lol. Only problem is now I need bigger shirts.


----------



## babydeabreu

aww love this family picture amanda https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Baby%20Bumps/th_DSC03449.jpg so nice :)

and amanda hun "sjminimac" thats sarah not sammy ..sammy is sammynashley just so you know :) xx

i know what you mean bout going outside with a lot bigge bust sometimes i feel to cover up with another top or coat on..as i feel people look at me well my breast anywayz lol 



claire bear - how you doing hun :) bet ur still smiling haha when you going doctors? shes going to ask questions as just like sarah said they want the best care for you and im sure you will get it to help you not be worried or scared :) pluss u got us to bug you the whole way right till the little one is here :) xxx

also thanks to motherhood you breast will grow so you can join us in the bust section too lol xx


----------



## cla

I can be part of the big boob gang:happydance:
I might phone tomorrow, they don't let you see the dr they book you straight into the midwife. She is only in Fridays so it might be next week


----------



## sjminimac

hey preggers! Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

lol boob gang haha im so excited for you, cnt wait tilluou do go to c the midwife, wana know how far you are :) do u no roughty how far gone u r hub??

have you and keith had that special chat where ur all excited talking bout if its a boy or or a girl, names etc :) have you told ryan or will you wait a while??


xx


----------



## cla

All these questions lol. I'm due about the 19 th June, but I haven't phone the docs yet. There is somthing stopping me from doing it:cry:
I've got to phone them because I have got to book my early scan.
We have told rian and he is fine with it, he as been talking alot about his friends with there brothers. As for names we are staying with the last ones we picked so Aston and Millie .


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> All these questions lol. I'm due about the 19 th June, but I haven't phone the docs yet. There is somthing stopping me from doing it:cry:
> I've got to phone them because I have got to book my early scan.
> We have told rian and he is fine with it, he as been talking alot about his friends with there brothers. As for names we are staying with the last ones we picked so Aston and Millie .

thats completely understandable claire, your scared, but im sure going there will make u feel so much better once the first scan is out the way.. soon u can book it the soon ucan start to enjoy it just that little bit more. you will probably always worrie ,but thats normal hun :)

ring them up now u never know u might get an appointment later to day, quick the sooner the better, the soon they can keep an eye on u xxx


----------



## cla

my midwife is only in on fridays so i will see how the weekend goes and i will phone them monday.
my mom as told me my dad as told me to take it easy and i said i dont want to talk about it:cry: what the hell is a matter with me:cry::cry:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> my midwife is only in on fridays so i will see how the weekend goes and i will phone them monday.
> my mom as told me my dad as told me to take it easy and i said i dont want to talk about it:cry: what the hell is a matter with me:cry::cry:

claire hun..you lost your little one before so of course your going to be so emotional soo over protective so worried about this little one, the last thing you want to do is talk bout what happened before. all you need to know is that everyone is just as worried as you including us girls. long as you know that they and us are there for you then you will be fine. your mum and dad just want to support you thats all :) and im sure they understand they maybe you just dont want to talk bout it..dont be so hard on your self or over think things :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx



you finally got here again so try your best to enjoy the bump growing :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cnt wait to see your bump pics hehe :) hurry up and grow lol


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies 

sorry i havent been on for a little bit been having serious problems after my c-section and internet keeps buggering up and jacob's taking up all my time!!

OMG CLAIRE!!! CONGRATS HUN!!!!

can't wait to see your scan pics awww just hearing your pregnant makes me broody again :(


hows everyone getting on?? 


lyns- i love being a mum i wouldnt change anything how are you coping with things??

xxx


----------



## Magik204

Omg Cla yayyyyyyyyyy can't belive it well excited for you really really am must get the time to come on more can't belive it well happy 4 you and you still got all us girlies here 4 you x x x x,

Sammy u had us all worried how u doing hun, how u coping x x , 

Lovely picture everyone OS growing so much honor is still so small x x 

Can't wait to see Cla bump growing x x x.


----------



## sjminimac

wow we're all back together! Sammy long time no speak good to hear from you lovely! Glad you're doing better. Claire have you joined first tri yet so we can be your cheerleaders/stalkers? Lyns and i are going to meet up at the end of the month because i'm visiting family who just so happen to live down the road from her (small world eh?), i'd love it if we could pick somewhere really central to us all and all meet up one day! Amanda we could meet over here at an internet cafe and skype you and malcolm! How's that for a solution! Xx


----------



## sjminimac

i've got charlie in some actual pyjamas tonight for the first time and he looks so cute! They're big boy red car pyjamas from sainsburys 2 pairs for a fiver and they're amazing. How quickly are they growing girls? I got emotional packing away all his newborn and first sized clothes yesterday! Xx


----------



## sjminimac

and i put charlie in his moses basket while he was awake last night and he just lay there smiling and chatting to himself then guess what? He just took himself off to sleep! I was so proud! He's making up for it now though because he's had his 2am feed and keeps falling asleep on me but waking when i put him down x


----------



## Magik204

Morning girles, Sarah i have that problem with honor falls asleep the wakes when you put her down. 

cla i still cant get over the excitment for you so so so so happy 4 u 

would love to meet up with you all but i think im to far away xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

aw my little mans not in the moses basket no more, he kept cryin when i put him down once, so i tried hes cot and he just loved it..looked like he had more room and could look around the room more instead on just the ceiling :)

bea- where u been hun havent seen u 4 a while, hows everything going for you?? 

sarah- looking forward to when you come down, looking forward to meeting little charlie too :) xx


----------



## cla

Well ladies I've not got good news my side, I started bleeding this morning. Which for some reason I'm fine about! I'm going to go to the doctors and I want answers with the spotting I have it isn't normal. So I'm back on the other side lol again


----------



## sjminimac

oh hun, are you sure htis not implantation bleeding? You found out quite early didn't you so it could be? I had bleeding at 7 weeks and went for an emergency scan, found it was a kind of internal bruise which my body was shedding and nothing to do with the baby. Why don't you phone the EPU? They'll have you in for a scan? Xx


----------



## cla

I haven't got a clue , but I'm just going with the flow:dohh:
What is it like when you have a early mc ????


----------



## sjminimac

not sure hun, think it'd be thick bright red blood? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

i think its implantation bleed hun, your so early on so im hoping thata what it is. i was 11weeks wen i mc before was a light bleed with small pains...

do you have any pains?? why dont u go hospital?? tell them your prwgnant had a mc last year and now you have light bleed and need to be checked hub, its free and is allowed 

i hope ur doing ok you must be scared hun, im praying for you, if u want go hospital walk dwn to the docs in the morning and get an emergency appointment so hopfuly u can been seen straight away xxxx


----------



## cla

well im out a bloody again. 
ive booked to see the doctor on friday because i want answers now. i really think the spotting is causing my problems, i shouldnt be spotting from 5dpo.
im just thinking what i could ask him??????????


----------



## sjminimac

is it definite then hun? I'm sorry to hear that. I don't have any advice i'm afraid just massive hugs x x x x x


----------



## sjminimac

a question ladies. Would you use a child minder who is new to the business? Would you use one that doesn't drive? Xx


----------



## cla

its ok, i been through enough to be able to deal with this. 
ive told keith he cant hang it up yet lol. if i didnt joke i would be in a nut house


----------



## sjminimac

you're very strong, i admire you so much x


----------



## cla

thank you that means a lot. if i didnt have rian, i dont think i would be as strong.
im not letting this beat me, im going to have a baby at the end of it even if it kills me and wears keith out


----------



## cla

sjminimac said:


> a question ladies. Would you use a child minder who is new to the business? Would you use one that doesn't drive? Xx

as someone give you her name????


----------



## sjminimac

i'm considering a change in career to set up my own child minding business. It's such a huge risk but i'd absolutely love it! Only problem is that i don't drive, but not sure how much of an issue that would be so am looking for honest feedback x x


----------



## cla

i used to work with somone who used to do it and she said it was hard work. she had to have lots of checks with her house! but when i think about it she wasnt the cleanest of people lol
someone around the corner from me does it and she doesnt drive, shes always got kids. when the kids are off school she tells them she doesnt have kids in school hols because she as got to kids herself.
if i was you hun i would go for it, if it means you can stay at hom with charlie what have you got to lose.
when i was working i missed so much of what rian was doing anad i hate myself for it now.
i know another women as well and she doent drive either:hugs:


----------



## sjminimac

excellent. I'm going to have to do a lot of serious thinking, i've actually got a good job at the moment with a pretty decent salary (i'm a customer services manager working with savings and investments for a building society) so i'd have to be sure. It's a bit exciting...xx


----------



## cla

i know your house as to be very health and safety but you will be ok because you have got charlie so you will have the stair gates in the right place:hugs:
the women i worked with used to get £4/£5 an hour and she had them from 6am took them to school and she had them till after 5.
whats made you want to do this???
if you go back to the same job will you be working full time??


----------



## sjminimac

i've thought about it for a while. If i go back to work it'll be full time which i don't really want, but they won't take me part time. It's still just a consideration at the moment, don't need to go back to work til next august or september x


----------



## cla

oh at least you have got some time to do your resarch and see if it is possible.
whats your oh say about it??????????


----------



## sjminimac

he's already done some number crunching and we'll be chatting about it tonight x


----------



## cla

oh how exciting:happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> well im out a bloody again.
> ive booked to see the doctor on friday because i want answers now. i really think the spotting is causing my problems, i shouldnt be spotting from 5dpo.
> im just thinking what i could ask him??????????

hey claire what makes you say your out?? did someone tell you that or are you just feeling that you are??

sar- that a big decission but im sure you'll make the right choice. sound very challenging indeed :) xx


----------



## cla

Lynsey the amount of clots I have lost makes me know its gone:cry:


----------



## sjminimac

well have spoken to my neighbour and if i go ahead i already have 2 kids lined up! Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> Lynsey the amount of clots I have lost makes me know its gone:cry:

ahhhh man.... :(

claire jeaz im so sorry hun, words carnt discribe how gutted i am for you :(

you are soooooo strong i would have broken down by now. you have the strenght of superwoman lol 

ask lots of questions, write them down everytime you question your self need an answer write it down so when you see the coc you can blurt them all out so when you walk away you feel not so empty ok big big big hugs too you claire xxxx


----------



## cla

I just really dont know what to ask though???
Sarah that's fantastic Hun xxx


----------



## Magik204

Oh cla im so so so sorry i really cant belive it i really hope your ok, Have you spoken to the epu or took another test hun i would def get checked no matter how scary it is just so you know hun. 

Im still here hiding in the scences i use an internet dongle and my phone which isnt always great for uploading messages and that only for looking as the connection always drops been really bad today 

how is every one doing xx


----------



## bklove

Lyns- once in a while I forget who is who, but I know you guys will figure it out:) Thanks for the compliment on the pic. 

Claire- :hug: I admire your strength and I&#8217;m with you on it will happen soon. You still have a spot in the big boob club:)&#8230;and I think you should talk to the doctor and see whats going on officially. 

Sammy- I&#8217;m good, how are you? Did motherhood inspire this change? I think it would be easier if you have a car, but if you are willing to travel or people can come to you, and you are reasonably priced it will work. You should use friends to get started as referral points and from there you&#8217;ll grow. Maybe you should try it out before you go back to work to see if its worth doing, do you have friends to try it with?

Sarah- lovely boob shot:) and I&#8217;m down for some skyping, I just have to figure it out first. My laptop has a camera though so I&#8217;m ½ way there. I just donated some of Malcolms newborn things, they are growing fast. Its insane, but such a beautiful thing to see. 

Bea-Malcolm does the same thing- you put him down and his eyes open up like he wasn&#8217;t even sleeping! Lol. Right now he&#8217;s fighting sleep&#8230;his new thing is watching tv, so he&#8217;s peeping at the tv and trying to sleep&#8230;.a hot mess. 

Lol, he just rolled from his stomach to his side. Funniest thing ever. He throws his head to his shoulder and his whole body rolls, lol. Still won&#8217;t sleep though, lol. Love you ladies!


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing today xxxxx


----------



## Magik204

were going good here thanks hun how u doing xxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on ????????


----------



## sjminimac

hiya i'm here! Getting excited about a mini break we're having next week. Our first family holiday! We're staying somewhere undecided on monday, bournemouth tuesday and wednesday, and with family in essex thursday and friday at some point meeting up with lynsey and andreas because they're just round the corner! Also just sorting through some photos so we can send them out to family. How are you doing sweet? How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## cla

i forgot to say love the boob pic, the whole web as seen it :haha:
oh thats so exciting your first holiday the 3 of you, i bet you cant wait only if the weather was wormer:hugs:
im fine the bleeding seems to be slowing down which is great hopfully i will finish my the weekend. i thought having a mc would have been a lot worse, but really i havent bleed that much. it must be because i wasnt that far gone


----------



## sjminimac

not bothered who sees the pic, i feed in public anyway (obviously a lot more discreetly than that!). I'm glad you're still staying strong but don't feel you have to for everyone elses benefit, we're here for you whenever you need us. Have you phoned the doctors yet? Xx


----------



## cla

the thing is i really do feel fine its really strange, i think it might be because i never really accepted the pregnancy. i know somthing would go wrong.
im at the doctors on friday morning, im not looking forward to that i hope he helps me


----------



## babydeabreu

aww im jealous i wana go away i feel like a right bloody hermet lol looking forward to seeing you hun, might just come roydon and meet you for lunch as i soo need to get out more :)

ill let you no for def alittle closer to time hun :)


claire - i didnt hardly bleed either mine was confirmed as a mmc which means it died before it was born if that makes sence, i had some slight discomfort but thats about it, i dont think i thought bout it alot after i come out of the hospital i just blocked it out some how ( never for got ) but i just seem to not think bout it, its what i do with most things, just my way of coping i surpose :)

when u see the docs ask everything thats in your head your thoughts your feels, they will prob do a pregnancy test and take your bloods, you may feel but sad when your there as thats when it kinda hit me but you will be fine hun and u will get there in the end :)

keep being strong cos that helps you not give up, like sar said we are always here regardless what it is happy or sad, dont ever feel you cant talk get mad or cry on us we are kinda like a family in here so thats what family is all about being there no matter what xxxx big hugs xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sorry if my spellingbis shit im using my iphone which typing is long lol x


----------



## cla

Thanks for that Lynsey I'm just like you I would rather forget then remember, not a good idea . If I would have lost the baby at about 7weeks I think it would have been a different story I would be a reck. 
I know the number one thing he will make me have done is a smear, somthing to look forward to.


----------



## babydeabreu

oh and another thing ive started my af today so the witch us back whoop whoop normally i wouldnt be happy but it means that maybe i can start to monitor myself again to get ready for baby number two :)

crazy or what eh? lol what can i say i love being a mum an want more xx


----------



## bklove

Claire- sending more hugs! Glad you are doing well and really hoping it doesn't take long to get pregnant again. When is your doctors appointment? 

Lyns- Af already? wow, you aren't that far ahead of me so I wonder if i'll see her soon? and thinking about #2 a? I have mixed thoughts on that. I think it would be nice to have the kids close together, but the demand of 1 in those early weeks are still fresh in my mind, so I feel like i could stretch it out a bit but then I don't know how long it'll take to fall pregnant again either, it was a challenge the first time around...more like a saga. My last thought was when he was about a year and a 1/2 to start trying again, maybe even a year...and trying to avoid a summer baby:) Are you guys going to start right away?

Otherwise i'm just relaxing today. dad is caring for Malcolm and as we practice mama going back to work. I have an exam i'm studying for and also little things to get done, so thats the plan. Oh Malcolm now weighs 10lbs 2oz and is 23 1/2 inches long. Considering his heart condition he's doing well. Doctor says hes right on his curve. He's definitly no chunky monkey but looking good:) Next month he goes for a sedated echo and within the next 2 months he should be scheduled for surgery, crazy!


----------



## babydeabreu

hopefully after that appointment claire it will just be that tiny weeney but normal, the hardest bit of seeing the docs is out the way and then back to trying.... in a possitive way atleast you know that you can get pregnant again so thats a good sign :)


amanda what you got an exam for?? are you looking forward to going back to word??

im deffinitely wanting another baby, id like for andreas to have a brother sister closer to his age....if i was to full pregnant now both me and hubs would
be more than over happy... pete even keeps saying to me give me baby strocking my belly, like he hasnt already got one lol maddness.


so claire looks like im with you so dont feel alown :)


----------



## babydeabreu

also amanda im glad that little malcom is doing well and that hes putting on weigh nicely :) really nice to know that he is a littlw fighter, ill pray that he keeps getting stronger and thats his heart beats this :) xxx


----------



## cla

So we might be bump again, Lynsey if I was you I would do it. If I would have known I had this much trouble I would have pestered Keith years ago for another. Anything can change xxxxx
Amanda my doctors appointment is Friday at 9:10, I will let you know how I get on.
I was thinking, I'm nearly 30 and Ive had 3 pregnancys.


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> So we might be bump again, Lynsey if I was you I would do it. If I would have known I had this much trouble I would have pestered Keith years ago for another. Anything can change xxxxx
> Amanda my doctors appointment is Friday at 9:10, I will let you know how I get on.
> I was thinking, I'm nearly 30 and Ive had 3 pregnancys.

yay we are indeed hun :) once this cycles out the way we both have talked about it and both want another, im more than happy to have a little brother or sister for andreas :) claire hun im nearly 27 so u aint far off me hun and ive had two pregnacy so dont keep putting your self down :)

good luck 4 today xxxx let us no how u get on xc


----------



## cla

does that mean you are trying :) :)


----------



## sjminimac

i can't wait to try for baby 2! I don't want more than 2 years between them so we'll probably start trying christmas time next year x x


----------



## cla

well i have been to the doctors and i feel i have got somewhere:happydance:
he asked if i was taking folice acid yep, and if i wanted to be pregnant a bit of a silly question:dohh:
i have got to go to the hospital tomorrow morning to take a urine sample but we know the out come of that as i have done a test and it was neg:growlmad:
and i asked him if the spotting could be a sign of low progesterone and he said it could be, but when i go to the hospital they will sort me out:happydance::happydance:
i feel so happy that he as listened to me, the only sad thing is i have had to lose another baby to get here.


----------



## sjminimac

something good can come from something so sad, it restores faith a little bit doesn't it? I'm glad you went hun. Of course keep us informed x x


----------



## cla

you know i will, i tell you everything lol


----------



## babydeabreu

yay thats some good news atleast hun :) its so much better when docs listen and are alot more helpful, some docs are just useless and very annoying cos thet seem to fob u off with nothing but wat u wen in there with, so good luck for tomorrow babe :)

and yes after thus cycle is over and the next comes around the same we will be trying :)

found out yesterday that pete was looking at wedding rings, so mabe just maybe i might have a nice suprise around christmas, either that or he was bored lol


claire you are such a strong woman xxx


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news Hun you are going to try again just think you might do it the first month :)
How do you know he was looking at rings ???


----------



## babydeabreu

who knows hun took me a while last time, but just like before i will keep track of everything to hopefully help :)

we was joking around bout stuff bout wherw he had been that day, as he had little andrea most of the day, he turned around ans said hed been looking at rings with him :)

so who knows :)


how u feeling hun, how u get on?? xx


----------



## cla

Well I took my sample to the hospital and he said my doctor will get the results in 2 weeks , what the [email protected]@k my next af will be here how hard will it be to put a test in it.


----------



## Magik204

morning girlies how are we all xxx


----------



## cla

how are you bea??


----------



## Magik204

were good thanks howz you hunni, Ive got a little job for you its a very important job xxxx


----------



## cla

im great.
what is it ????


----------



## Magik204

really really important ................................... lol 

just gonna hang washing out andkeep you in suspense 

but a clue is...... White 

Actually i could add another job on top of that so 2 really really important jobs xx

brb get thinking


----------



## cla

are you getting married?????????????
you cant do this to me


----------



## cla

leave the washing this is more important lol


----------



## Magik204

Yes Hun been engaged over a year but never got round to planning anything so I dont know when but im trying to figure out how much everything would cost i would like a church wedding but as cheap as possible 

Was wondering if you would help plan it. 

Also I was thinking of getting Honor Christened so there is another Job. 

Hun i have to go out for about an hour so to sort out the court case against work but will be back soon and will come back on 


see you in a bit xxxxx


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news Iam over the moon for you. When are you thinking about doing it??


----------



## sjminimac

yay! Congrats! Can i help plan too? How exciting for you. We're definitely getting charlie either christened or baptised, just not decided which religion yet as i'm catholic and gav's c of e. To be honest i think it'll be the schools that decide it! How is everyone? Xx


----------



## Magik204

Everyone can help i havent got a clue at the time or anything hun so its all down to you i have a couple of dresses i like and a centre piece for the tables but thats about it xx


----------



## cla

Have you got any pics of the dresses???
How's the court case doin??


----------



## Magik204

These are the things i have in my wedding folder
 



Attached Files:







Dress 1.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 2









Dress 2.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Magik204

Flowers so far
 



Attached Files:







Lily.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0









Lily2.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sjminimac

beautiful dresses! I like the 3rd picture. The centre pieces are gorgeous, i had the same for mine but with white roses! Okay. Tips i learnt from my wedding. Date wise it's a lot cheaper to book a friday, also it's a LOT more expensive may till september so if you can book a friday october-april. I know people work on fridays at just send out save the date cards in advance of your actual invites. For the flow of the day for guests it's better to have it all at one venue such as a hotel, they do wedding packages whic usually include discounted rooms for guests plus free bridal suite for you plus free overnight stay on your first wedding anniversary. Don't buy bridesmaid dresses from a bridal shop, buy them and your shoes and your bridesmaid shoes etc in the january sales, coast and debenhams have fab ranges, and to keep costs down agree in advance with your bridesmaids that they buy the shoes and/or dresses. Instead of ending up with 56 toasters you can ask for money for a gift (i can send you a couple of lovely poems you can use saying you and hubby and little one are settled etc that you can pop in your invites) or you can set up an account with a travel agent so people can contribute towards a honeymoon x x x Ooh i have loads of ideas! Sorry! Tell me to shut up if you want x x


----------



## sjminimac

if you have a civil ceremony such as in a hotel they will incorporate honor into the ceremony too if you ask so she can get a ring too x x


----------



## cla

i like the third pic and the second pic of the flowers.
i think sarah is the expert to ask xxx
god sarah what time was you up till ???


----------



## sjminimac

it was charlie's feed! We're away at the moment and he's comfort feeding a bit more because it's unfamiliar territory x


----------



## cla

oh i forgot you are on holiday. are you enjoying it xxx


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlies i had written a long reply then my internet dropped. Honor is asleep so i thought id steal a few moments. I love sarahs ideas but i havent a clue what im doing as im at the very early stages of planning i would like a church wedding but i know we will end up with the registary office then maybe have a church blessing later on. We have no savings at the moment as all the c*** with work what little we had got used. My other half bought a vectra for £60 and is going to sell it so should get £500 for it which is for wedding fund. And hopefully will win the tribunal and may get a church wedding then but i will still have to enforce the payment that i think i will get a bayliff/debt collector to do. 

Cla with the s*** with work the date for the case is the 2nd or 4th of december i have a couple of witness's so hopefully that will help and we will get somewhere with them 

xxx


----------



## cla

i really hope you win it then you wont have to worry about the money for your wedding.
so your oh is a bit of a del boy lol


----------



## Magik204

A bit a neighbour was gonna scrap it cause was gonna cost him £300 to fix with labour but will only cost us £100 so bought it for £60 xxx


----------



## cla

what a barginxx
how have you been feeling xx


----------



## Magik204

Not great really struggling she still doesnt feel like mine. but guess it will come eventually but it hasnt come yet after 21 weeks :O(


----------



## cla

has the health visitor been keeping an eye on you and ask how you are getting on ??


----------



## Magik204

Not really there pretty crap round here theres one health visitor at the moment for 4 towns, im going to baby massage next week in a different area so we will see what them ones are like xx


----------



## cla

i hope they help you better xxx


----------



## Magik204

Im sort of used to it by now just keep my head down and get on with it xx


----------



## bklove

Hey my lovely ladies how is everyone? Im a bit tired but doing well. I need to get some sleep so I can function when I get back to work next week! Crazy how fast the time has gone, but a girl has to work. My little man is dealing with a cold and snotty nosed babies are no fun. That bulb aspirator barely works, but the saline nose drops seem to help and the humidifier. I just ordered a nose Frieda aspirator which is suppose to be less invasive and great at getting out the boogies, Ill let you guys know how that works when it gets here. 
Sounds like a lot of you guys are ready for the next baby! Im thinking I might start when Malcolm is one or so. Itll be interesting to see who ends up buddies again for round 2!

Lyns- Im cool. Im a social worker and there are two licenses we can get Im studying for the second one the clinical license. Its been real slow, but Im in no rush to take it so not to concerned about my slow pace. It just means more money and opportunity at the end of the day. And thanks for keeping him in your prayers, I cant tell you how much that is appreciated. 
Wedding bells a, awesome! A ring would be a great Christmas gift. 

Claire- Im glad they are listening to you. Hopefully this means progress. 

Bea- Im well. What are you up to this week? Same ol here, lol. But having a good time with it. Hows honor? One day that shes mine will click for you, mean time keep loving her because she is yours and keep that head up! :hugs:
And wedding bells for you, exciting!! :happydance:And Id love to help to, just keep us posted on your thoughtsOMG, I love the 3rd dress, very elegant, classy, modern.. I vote yes! And I think Sarahs advice is on point with the save the dates, venue etc. I think just be creative with whatever your budget is. it helps to do alot of things yourself or get friends and family to do things like make the centerpieces for you.

Sarah- Where did you get these planning skills from?


----------



## Magik204

Hello my lovely girlies where are we all xxxx


----------



## cla

Evening Hun how's the wedding plans xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

wooohoo check you out bea :)

looks like things just keep looking up and up for you eh..thats great news i envy you i wish pete would hurry up..its only been nearly 10 years lol 

claire - pete kept hinting that i'll soon no longer have my last name that "his" name wil be complete when i have it on the end of mine awww :) 

hasnt bloody askeed me yet though lol its our anniversary in jan so either christmas or that he will ask..but hey im not counting on it like i said nearly 10 years lol 

hey amanda :) sounds like you got alot on your plate hun..im sure you will soon get things in to a routine to help make things that bit easier..studing is hard as it is let allown a new born and working too....i admirer that :) when you got to start going to hospital for little malcom?

sarah - im looking forward to seeing you tomorrow be nice to finally see you after a year of talkign to you on here :) just ashame that we couldnt get all the others to come..maybe next year we could all meet up somewhere for a day out with mummies and babies :) 

sammy - how you getting on hun? hope things are getting a little better for you, rememeber we are all here if you ever need to talk :) give me love to the little one xxx

claire- how you feeling and getting on hun? hope you doing the best you can and being stronger than ever :) xx


so my little man is 12 weeks old today, it is going to damn quick. he has grown out of all his baby clothes and is now wearing 3-6months 0-3 no longer fits him the little fatty lol he is starting to stand for longer periods now and pull him self up, he is starting to make lots of noises and different sounds which is just so funny to listen to...his definitely trying to talk :) 

we was laying in bed the other day and little andreas let the loudest fart ever, we couldnt believe such a small baby could make such a loud noise, we burst out laughing was just so funny. 

anywayz heres some latest pics as i havent put some on here in ages :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs399.ash2/67696_440052112092_511557092_5730823_7880403_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs467.ash2/74065_440880722092_511557092_5743524_1049490_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs699.snc4/61930_426828257092_511557092_5483339_4957199_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs028.snc4/33742_432590222092_511557092_5596049_1144665_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs775.snc4/67531_440878167092_511557092_5743471_2214647_n.jpg

hope everyone has a great weekend xxx


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies! Well i've had a fab week away! Will tell you all about it tomorrow but here's a pic x
 



Attached Files:







30102010206.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

Omg look at you pair did you have a good time xxx


----------



## cla

It looks like you pair are having a good time but the kids faces lol


----------



## sjminimac

we had a lovely time but charlie kicked off because he was warm and hungry (he NEVER kicks off normally so it was a bit odd) and Andreas was just looking at him as if to say 'what's your beef?', so funny. Andreas is lovely and i'm completely in love with him :)


----------



## cla

I'm so glad you had a lovely time I'm so jealous .
I bet Lynsey was lovely


----------



## babydeabreu

it was soo nice to finally meet up with sarah...was glad too know she has family in roydon, which is just down the road from me. :)
heres some pics :)


https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/PA300019.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/PA300017.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/PA300016.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/PA300015.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/PA300013.jpg

hopefully we could all meet up one day next year and all have a mummie and babies day or weekend :) xx


----------



## cla

I cant see the pic, I bet itsmy bloody phone


----------



## sjminimac

i can't see it either x


----------



## cla

You pair look so much a like xx
Plus its the first time we have seen you sarah xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> I'm so glad you had a lovely time I'm so jealous .
> I bet Lynsey was lovely

maybe next time claire you could bring rian and maybe a bump :) xxx


----------



## cla

I would love to , I would be the older one lol


----------



## babydeabreu

hummm claire ur not 30 yet and your only 3 years older so shulllup lol x


----------



## cla

Lynsey just a quick question would you ask pete who do I contact when I know someone as a dodgy mot


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> Lynsey just a quick question would you ask pete who do I contact when I know someone as a dodgy mot

ermm dvla..you can write them an email :) but why bover hun ? :wacko:


----------



## sjminimac

look at charlie looking all grumpy in the photos! He's normally such a good natured happy little boy too! Honest! Xx


----------



## sjminimac

look!
 



Attached Files:







23102010159.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydeabreu

we all have them days sar dont have to prove urself hun, thats a nice picture tho x


----------



## sjminimac

so when are we arranging a conference call on skype ladies? Xx


----------



## Magik204

cla if you look on the back of the mot there is a place to contact on there 

how are all my lovely ladies 

sarah and lynz cant belive you met up im so jelouse i hate being tucked up a corner in the uk lol xxx


----------



## bklove

lyns- He is beautiful! thats cool you and sarah got together, I love the pic of you two and charlie crying, lol. It would be cool if one year we all met up.

sarah- i'm in for skype. We have to coordinate a time...and time zones. lol, not sure the difference right now in the us. 

As for me and Malcolm we are getting ready for me to go back to work, thursday! Can you believe its here already. Its insane. this month he goes for a sedated echo (little scary) and he'll be scheduled for surgery after that, so probably within a month or two. Otherwise he has monthly trips to the cardiologist, I think you asked about that lyns.

So what cute things are your babies doing these days? Malcolm actually laughs for his dad when he does a stupid face and funky noise, lol. He won't do it for me tough, I still get the soundless laughs


----------



## Magik204

honor sticks her tongue out for you to try and grab lol xxx


----------



## sjminimac

charlie looks surprised with wide open eyes when we put his nappy cream on. We call it his scary mary face and it cracks me up every time x


----------



## Magik204

Oh Bless Him, Where is everybody even Cla hasnt been on is everyone ok xx


----------



## sjminimac

hey! I miss my girls! Where are you? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey everyone :) sorry havent been on just a little busy at home :)

whats everyone up too this weekend? 

sar you have a lovely night in with your boys :)

amanda yes it was me that asked..im glad his gettibg treatment soon and ill pray to god that he comes out even stronger afterwards than the little one is now xx

bea- hows the planning for wedding going? 

clair- is everything ok hun, you been very quiet ?? hope everythings ok you know where we are xxx

my little man does not stop talking lol my mum had him yesterday and recorded him on her phone of him talking its soo cute and so funny, he sounds like his almost trying to say hello i swear its crazy. hes turning on his side now and standing up for 5-6 seconds then fulls...its brilliant :)


well im off out now so ill come back later to post some pictures xx


----------



## Magik204

Hello girlies arghh there are a couple of my girlies just a flying visit as i have a cracking headache and need to get something to eat 

Cla here some updates for you
 



Attached Files:







DSC00850.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 0









DSC00844.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 0









DSC00834.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC00813.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 0









DSC00766.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Magik204

Hi guys for those of you not on facebook apparently you can still see my albums by clicking the links below, hope you enjoy all the pics, 

cla where are you getting worried hope your ok xxx


https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=437451&id=549860636&l=6423d289ab

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=526972&id=549860636&l=d7810c8eeb


----------



## bklove

sounds like all our munchkins are laying on the cute factor with their little antics:) 

Bea I love the pics of honor, she is adorable and your family is gorgeous! Look at her sucking her thumb, lol. Malcolm can't keep it in his mouth yet so he tries to munch his hold fist, lol. 

Lyns- What has you so busy these days? And thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Its only a select few we let know whats going on, and the concern has been very genuine which we very much appreciate. 

As for me i'm back to work! and I have to tell you girls its rough! It really is like two full time jobs, but once I get a rhythum it should get easier. It helps alot to have a supportive partner, thank God for him. And ofcourse my first night after work Malcolm refused to go to sleep and cried down the place and finally smiled at me and went to sleep, at 1am! lol. Usually he's out by 11p, darn it. He was cranky again yesterday around 11, I have to get a calming routine around that time I think. I might move his bath to later, and wrap him in the moby wrap, feed him etc....I'm also thinking about starting him on rice cereal when he's 3 months to see if it'll help with sleeping longer, even though the reviews are mixed on that one. I miss you ladies! Its definitly harder to get on her now, but i'm still going to try!


----------



## babydeabreu

lovely pictures bea... love the pic of the three of you just gorgeous :) honor is just gettin so big, cant believe she's 5 months its going too quick hun. you guys look like your enjoying family life, its nice too see you guys happu xx

amanda - jeaz work sounds not alot of fun, i couldnt go back to work yet im just finding me feet again, let allown studying, working and being a new mum... you are super mummy indeed :) are you still breast feeding, expressing milk? or you finding it easier using forumula? xxx 

claire??????? you ok hun xx


----------



## Magik204

where an earth are you cla xx


----------



## babydeabreu

its not like her is it...hummm maybe shes just busy :) well i hope so x


----------



## cla

I'm still here you silly billys xxxx
I've just been really busy funny I know .
I should be getting my blood results back next week and I've got to get my blood pressure done again.
Bea I can't believe how much she as grown she is soooo cute xx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh good there you are, you got us all worried. dont do that again lol

hope the blood results come back ok but at the same time, hope they find out what happened :)

soooooo what u up too pretty ladie, y u so busy eh??


----------



## cla

Well I've had my hair done, Keith took me to the pictures to see jackass omg it's bloody good. We have been out looking to see what we can get rian for Christmas but it's hard, what do you get a 9 year old who as everything.
Oh my back as gone on me as well so I can't do anything.
What have you been up to ??


----------



## babydeabreu

ahhh got your hair done eh... what u have done?? when u gona put a bloody picture up of you and the fam? dont say you dont no how cos i no u can fibber lol

is rian in to games.. ps3? xbox? or bike? just an idea. 

i went pictures yesterday twice, we saw the film ' red' and 'saw3d' red is a very funny good action film really enjoyed it.. saw on the other hand jeaz thats just one nasty squeamish film..didnt enjoy that one atall. normally im good for them sort of films but this one was over the top of nasty lol

today i just got my little man circumcised... hes now sleeping on me as he didnt enjoy it very much as you can imagen but im glad he got it done. was gona go to a fireworks display tonight but think we will stay in now, so its a little more settled and calmer for andreas :) 

did you see any fireworks displays? xx


----------



## cla

Oh what a shame how come he had that done ???
I wanted to see saw but it's a bit pointless as I have seen any of the other ones.
As for rian he as got them all, we where thinking about a iPad because he loves our iPhone.


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz an ipad.... kids now adays get stuff like that? wow :) i remember being lucky enough to get a doll let alown that.. im gettin old lol

we just decided to get it done as its alot more hygenic and less likely to get anykind of infection.


----------



## cla

Tell me about it, just think you have got it all to come


----------



## bklove

Hey Claire, so where are the just got my hair done hair pics:) And your son definitly sounds like he has alot going on. What about some cash to spend on what he wants? Or like a fun filled weekend of activities and each present unlocks the key to what he has to do.

lyns- supermom is no joke, its a lot of work! but what a job, it just challenges you to work it out!:) I pump at work which is crazy, was just discussing that in the bf section. I want to do it 3xs a day but with the flow of the day i've been averaging 1 (was akward to do it there to, but my over it). I was concerned it would effect the flow of things, but so far its ok and i'm keeping up with demand:)..even though we did dip into the frozen stash twice already when I got a bit lazy. How's the baby doing? How come they didn't do it before he left the hospital? We did for Malcolm, keep lots of vaseline on it. It healed up nicely though and we did it for the same hygenic reasons.

you guys are getting good movies in. I haven't been in awhile. Does someone watch the kids when you guys go? I think hubby and I may need some we time soon, now that i'm back to work its hectic for the both of us. We are managing, but I think its important to keep our bond solid.


----------



## cla

my hair is still the same style but just a bit darker. keith said to give him some money but he is one of those kids that wont spend it because he likes spending ours. he as got his head screwed on lol.
ive got the doctors thursday at 10.20 to get my blood results and get my blood presure done again


----------



## babydeabreu

its definitely is important hun...you guys may need to work study look after baby etc but at the same time having "us" time is soo important..when your tired run down or just had enough..that "us " time does the world of good. we try to go out atleast once a month together...so far his mum has had him once and my mums had him twise..so its all equal both sides. 

i wish i had him circumcised at birth but my hospital dont offer it for some strange reason...so we had to go private..which cost £130 but for his hygiene that price was nothing. his doing ok though just likes cuddles alot more. im changing his nappy every hour and bathing him once in the morning and will bath him again tonight. ive got penicilling and some nurofen syrup for 3 month old and vaseline...so far hes acting like he hasent had it done so its all good for him as i hate to seeing him cry. 

i try to express alot but i only seem to get a full bottle early hours of the morning, as he eats alot throughout the day, so i can only express then to get a bottle..very long lol so why everyones all tucked up in bed 3-4 in the monring im sitting on the sofa bump bump bumping away lol 

here are some recent pictures 
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/photo.jpghttps://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/PB070072.jpg



and his monthly bear picture :)

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/PB060032.jpghttps://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/PB060025.jpg

i just cant believe his already 3 months old...is it me or is it just flying by? xx


----------



## cla

Omg you have got a ticker up for ttc does that mean you are 100% doing it. If you are Get bding because you are fertile


----------



## babydeabreu

lol yes hun 100% put it up 3 days ago....but petes to sick atm mo, so next month we are starting :)
xx


----------



## cla

I never saw it, how long do you think it will take ???
So I'm your ttc buddie xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

yup just as it says on the tin :)

hopefully about 6 months hun...but you just never know do you :) xx


----------



## cla

I'm really glad you are trying again and you didn't do what we have done and waited this long. Are your cycles back to normal now ??? And have you been for your 12 week check up ?


----------



## babydeabreu

well im hoping so hun...ive had my first period now ,only lasted 6 days...so hopfully things are back to normal :) i had my check up 9 weeks after birth.


----------



## cla

Did they ask if you wanted to go on the pill


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah they asked me bout all protection but i just said that if i fell pregnant again we both would be happy about it :) i cant wait to give andreas a little brother or sister x


----------



## cla

Ohhhhh Im getting all excited for you now. I bet you get your bfp before me


----------



## babydeabreu

you never know hun..took me ages last time...just under a year so im just hoping its not that long this time round :)

andreas is 14 weeks old and his already trying to stand on his own..heres a little vid :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NffdFDENMU


----------



## sjminimac

i'm SO jealous! Xx


----------



## cla

lynsey its soooooo scary how quick they grow, before you know it he will be walking


----------



## cla

i dont know weather i put this pic on before but here you go, its from when we went to turkey in september:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30714.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz...much as im looking forward to andre walking, i just dont want it to happen yet as im loving him being a little bubba :)

heres him talking to his nanny :) so cuteeee i could eat him lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqJdwd-4G7k


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah you put that pic up hun..the three of you are just lovely together :) looking at you i dont no why you put your self down pretty ladie :) x


----------



## cla

lynesy that was so cute i bet your mom is in love with him xx
heres another pic
 



Attached Files:







SNV30717.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Magik204

omg lyns i cant belive your trying again already blimey, He is so so cute i will upload video of honor later on for you cla its on fave book so will try put it on you tube xx


----------



## Magik204

im just off to the doctors and then to the hospital so will catch up with you girlies later xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

bea - everything ok hun??


----------



## cla

Why have you got to go to the docs for ??


----------



## sjminimac

hi ladies. Charlie has got his injections this afternoon, i'm so worried :( i don't drive either but luckily my friend over the road (also called charlie) has offered to take us in her car so we don't have to get the bus back x


----------



## cla

He will be ok hun


----------



## sjminimac

i know i'm probably being stupid but i've dreaded these since before he was born, hate the idea of him being in pain. I cry when he struggles with trapped wind! Xx


----------



## cla

It will be all over in seconds, he will have a cry and all he will need is loves.


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> hi ladies. Charlie has got his injections this afternoon, i'm so worried :( i don't drive either but luckily my friend over the road (also called charlie) has offered to take us in her car so we don't have to get the bus back x

he will be fine hun..andreas had his ages ago..his got hes next lot on the 11th on this month. andrea cried at first but was ok 5 minutes after. when we got home though bout 3-4 hours later i think it kicked in cos he was crying alot but come next time day he was fine again :) xx


----------



## cla

Sarah how was he was he a brave little man xxx


----------



## sjminimac

he was, first one he just got his mad up and shouted a bit, second one really hurt and he went purple and screamed :( was okay when we went into the waiting room though and is still okay touch wood. Think it was more traumatic for me! Thanks for asking, it means a lot, i know i'm silly x


----------



## cla

Don't be silly you are going to be worried, just think it gets worse lol
Rian had one done when he was 4 and he told Keith the doctor was trying to kill him the bloody idiot. 
He might be a bit grumpy but he will be fine xx


----------



## bklove

Lovely pics and videos. Its amazing how they are growing and advancing. Almost as amazing as lyns ttc already! :) Hope it doesn't take a while. I decided not to go on birth control but we are still using condoms, and no period yet so we'll see what happens. I'm still open to another one soon. 

Work is still crazy and it is still exhausting. When I thought it was ok, here comes malcolm to congested to sleep and it threw off the day and then some. Hopefully tonight will be better.If anything he's more cuddly and i think we both appreciate our time more. I definitley need to plan some time for me and hubby though maybe catch a movie. 
Anyshoes need 2 go to bed. night


----------



## sjminimac

my gorgeous boy, 10 weeks old and 14lbs 3oz! Xx
 



Attached Files:







07112010219.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 0









08112010221.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 0









27102010175.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cla

look at your little man, he looks huge in the picture with his jeans on. god they dont stay babies long.
how is he today ???


----------



## sjminimac

absolutely fine, napping as we speak, slept well last night too. Still keeping an eye out for a temperature eta but seems to be relatively unscathed thank god! How are you hun? Xx


----------



## cla

im alright its just bloody frezzing.
just trying to find rian one of those new xbox things for christmas!


----------



## babydeabreu

morning girls :) nice too see everyones doing well. j

got my driving lesson later, cnt wait to drive. ive had a lesson every day so far, hopefully do my test soon as this bus thing is just long. 

nices pic sarah... hes really growing nicely :)


----------



## cla

morning lyns, have you put in for your test yet ??


----------



## Magik204

Morning ladies how are we all today xx


----------



## babydeabreu

nope my driving instructor told me to do another 4 lessons then put in for it..so hopefully if i can keep doing lessons near enough everyday it will be soooooooon :)


i should have done it years ago..but atleast im doing it now xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey bea :) how you doing hun ? x


----------



## Magik204

yer not to bad howz you xx


----------



## sjminimac

ooh apart from amanda we're all on today! Morning lyns and bea! Xx


----------



## Magik204

i try to come on but as soon as i normally read through and get ready to comment someone stops me lol xx


----------



## cla

god its been a long time


----------



## Magik204

init just so whats everyone got to tell us xxx


----------



## cla

lifes a bitch lol


----------



## Magik204

Lol Init just. xx


----------



## Magik204

Well we both went to the doctors yesterday Honor for her Tummy as shes screaming in pain alot. Me for my depression which dosent seem to be getting any better my Health Visitor wants me to see a postnatal pscuatrist ( or how ever ya spell it ) but not sure how i feel on that. Ive also had problems with my c seaction and have also got a viral infection so doing pretty well. 

I cant belive Honor is now 5 months and a week old its all going so quickly she was 9lb 11 yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00886.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cla

Bea if it helps you do it what have you got to lose xxx
She is so cute I love seeing little girles xx


----------



## Magik204

i know just got so much to think of at the moment xx


----------



## babydeabreu

i think your doing betetr than you think you are bea :) im not just saying that..you can see i nthe pictures that theres alot of love from you to her. she looks so happy and so content..its so nice to see. i think you have been going through alot with ur work then alot with her being early and so many other things going on..that its more than easy to get depressed. i think your alot stronger than you think you are...you just cant see that yet. you do what ever it is you have to do hun but im can asure you your doing so well. pictures can say alot :)

ive just got back from my driving lession....i just so want to drive now,it so frustrating. i just need cleaning up on some bits then im good to do me test.


----------



## cla

Lynsey how come you no what to say xxxxx
I just hope it does come true xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

just the truth hun :) it would be soo wonderful but yet so spooky if it did and boy oh boy do i hope is does..you more than deserve it :) xxx


----------



## cla

I think I'm stupid sometimes for even doing it


----------



## Magik204

For doing what Hun, U ok xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

nothing stupid bout believing in your own future, and wanting some hope hun :) try not to be so negative on yourself. we all dream/wish/pray etc all the time on something we want so badly xxx

sometimes doing these things actually help it happen xx


----------



## Magik204

It will all be ok hun you have a great family and friends who will be here for you through thick and thin xxxxx


----------



## cla

There you go lyns say the right things lol


----------



## babydeabreu

:) its cos i care hun xx


----------



## cla

What's your little man doin ??
Mines still playin cod


----------



## babydeabreu

lol cod jeaz petes in love with that game..he literally hasnt got off it. his just walked i nthe door from out with his mates and i know his going straight on it lol it ok though i actually like watching him play. 

my little boy is sleeping atm hes been in a right bad mood today...i think all the injections hes had other the last week and being circumsized are finally catching up..soon as you put him down he wingges and cries. but thankfully hes finally sleeping as hes been fighting it all day bless him :)

x


----------



## cla

I was playing with rian tonight on it but there are to many buttons lol
Give your little man a kiss from me xx


----------



## babydeabreu

haha i actually havent played it yet. normally we both play games together but this one im just letting him play as he seems like a big massive over sized kid playing on it. seems to be alot happier after playing..less stressed more chilled..so hey its all good :)

aww ill give him a massive kiss from you..ill just tel him i gave him it for free lol xx


----------



## bklove

How are you all? I missed the synchronized posts the other day! I'm feeling pretty good today considering everything. I think the body is finally balancing being a mom and working. I'm trying to take it easy this weekend with my men, hopefully sneak in a nap somewhere. Any weekend plans? So far I rode my stationary bike for 20 mins and did a dance video game for a few. Now i have to shower before he wakes up and then head to a friends baby shower...even thou instead i'm on bnb, lol.

lyns- must be exciting to know you are so close to officially driving? Just keep practicing. Does pete drive? 

claire- lots of hugs to you :hugs: keep hoping and believing. 

miss you ladies!


----------



## babydeabreu

hey manda :) yeah he does drive..i think if he didnt drive i would have have had my test ages ago. driving would be so much easier in my life. im going to book my test today hopfully with in the next 6 weeks i can get a booking :)


how is everyone today x


----------



## cla

have you booked you test ???


----------



## Magik204

Morning ladies how are we all today, ive got a viral infection which is great fun. We took Honor swimming she loved it but got cold quickly and then just screamed bless her xx


----------



## cla

Sorry you haven't been well.
We used to take rian swimming when he was a baby and now he is like a fish he is a better swimmer then me lol


----------



## sjminimac

hi ladies. Is it bad that i'm not even dressed yet? We've been playing all morning and now charlie is asleep on my lap holding my little finger so i don't go away! I'll wait for him to wake, grab something to eat then get us ready to go out somewhere, but for now we're just chilling x


----------



## cla

You enjoy it while you can, I would love to be in my pjs but I dont think it would be a good luck down the school lol


----------



## babydeabreu

nope doing it tomorrow been busy today :) i know it doesnt take long but im doing it tomorrow so :OP lol 

bea - sorry to hear that hun, hope your getting it sorted and its being treated for it to clear up :)

sarah - sounds like you had the perfect day..chilling out in pjs all day whilst playing with charlie..perfect :) how you been anyways? how is little charlie theses days? 


i cant wait to take andreas swimming, he loves the bath im sure hes going to love swimming....think ill go alown tho. ill get paro that petes looking at all the titties in the water lol

and claire...soon as i can drive and andreas goes school..pj runs it will be for me lol then back home to sleep haha xx


----------



## Magik204

i used to go to macci d's in my pjs lol xx


----------



## sjminimac

i've had great fun today! Check out my thread in breastfeeding section x


----------



## sjminimac

hi ladies! Uncle ray is on this morning later at 10.50 talking about his new film, make sure you watch! Xx


----------



## cla

You are joking !


----------



## sjminimac

nope :) x


----------



## cla

So your family are famous


----------



## sjminimac

yep :) Well, my uncle and cousins are x


----------



## bklove

Whats up ladies?! Malcolm is just starting to not cry for his baths! but he kicks up a storm in the tub so I think he'll enjoy swimming whenever we get to do that. We definitley want to get him in to some sort of class to socialize and promote good development, just not sure when and what. Today he had his sedated scan done for his heart, went well and his heart is doing well under the circumstances. The plan is to wait till bt 4 and 6 months for the surgery. 

Hope you guys are good, wish I could stop by more. 

Lyns- good luck on scheduling the test, make sure the hubby takes you out to practice!
Sarah- So I know someone who knows famous people? nice!:)

oh malcolm weighs 11lbs 4oz and is 26inches long. Night guys!


----------



## cla

i bet you arnt looking forward to the sugary i would be a nervous wreck xxx
hows everybody doing xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> hi ladies! Uncle ray is on this morning later at 10.50 talking about his new film, make sure you watch! Xx

i saw him on tv this morning :)


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> Whats up ladies?! Malcolm is just starting to not cry for his baths! but he kicks up a storm in the tub so I think he'll enjoy swimming whenever we get to do that. We definitley want to get him in to some sort of class to socialize and promote good development, just not sure when and what. Today he had his sedated scan done for his heart, went well and his heart is doing well under the circumstances. The plan is to wait till bt 4 and 6 months for the surgery.
> 
> Hope you guys are good, wish I could stop by more.
> 
> Lyns- good luck on scheduling the test, make sure the hubby takes you out to practice!
> Sarah- So I know someone who knows famous people? nice!:)
> 
> oh malcolm weighs 11lbs 4oz and is 26inches long. Night guys!

hey Amanda hun...loving the profile picture :)

im happy for you that the doc saying so far so good,that always a pluss, shows just how strong your little man is :) i know your dreading the op...but the sooner that comes around the sooner you can move on and little malcom can get even stronger...like i always say ill pray for him to be kept out of harms way :) xxx

and no joy on the test as im changing my driving instructor as she keeps messing me about..silly women. so im looking to use another instructor to use there car for the test,son as thats sorted..test will be booked. so hopefully next week its all done :) as pete has a show car..id never forgive myself if i smashed it lol 

speaking of pete he got featured(dont no if your heard of it) in fastcar magazine :) heres a little pic of it 

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/scan0008.jpg?t=1290011515https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/scan0003.jpg?t=1290011620 hehe :) 

he's my famous bear lol 


anyhoooo

my little man is getting to big now, its like one minute im giving birth the next he's almost standing, rolling on his sides, trying to push him self up,pulling at things, talking louder and louder and i swear i can hear him trying to say maaaaaa i just dont no if thats maaaa sound or from me saying mummaaaa who knows eh? its just going too too quick. i've started to wean andreas on to solids...im still breastfeeding..just giving him organic porridge..just 2 baby spoonfuls aday with breastmilk and he loves it, kicks his feet and makes happy noises as to say feed me more lol but im not giving him nomore than that, well not yet anywayz..as it says im weaning not trying to kill him lol 



how is everyone else doing? 

clairebear - you hiding girlie? where you been why so quite? everything ok ? x

sammy - you still alive hun? hows everything going with you and family? xx

lou? 

sarah?

bea?

its like so quiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee in here lol they should do a thing where you can shake a room and wake everyone up lol


----------



## babydeabreu

hope everyone is doing well, been very quiet in here....xx


----------



## sjminimac

hiya! Look at pete looking all buff! Heheh, bet you were chuffed when you saw the article. We're good thanks. Have posted in breastfeeding about charlie not taking a bottle. Am a bit gutted because means i can't express for him over christmas and have a drink but whatever is best for my little man is what he'll get! How is everyone? We've all been very quiet! Hope you and your little ones are well x x


----------



## cla

so we have got some one else that is famous on this site, lynsey i bet you are proud of him xxx
sarah does he like your boobie better lol


----------



## sjminimac

he does! He's a booby baby! Xx


----------



## cla

you shouldnt have nice ones then lol
how are you doing ??


----------



## sjminimac

i'm good thanks, how are you? Getting in plenty of jiggy jiggy? ;) xx


----------



## cla

Nope not yet , I'm really not in the mood not good for when ttc lol.
when my opks get a bit darker I will have to do somthing about it.
I went to the docs again yesterday to have my bp checked and it's still high, she said it is the bp of a 39 year old. So I have had to have blood tests again today to make sure my kidneys are ok.
I've got 3 months to get it down otherwise I will have to have tablets, she said because Im ttc she doesnt want to put me on any medication. 
Other then that great


----------



## babydeabreu

lol yeah im proud, he has been working hard to get featured. nice to see him happy enjoying him self :)

sar... how comes charlie want take to the bottle? 

dont worrie hun, your not the only one.. i havent had a drink in about two years, ttc, then giving birth now breastfeeding but like u said its well worth it for them isnt it :)

when i give andreas expressed milk in bottle,i find he gets bad trapped wind so i try not to give him the bottle. when he gets trapped wind he screams with pain, i hate seein him hurting from sucking in air..so id much ruther do breast...long i know but much better :)


claire- i hope they can sort you out and make things alot easier for you. im just glad they know so now they can get to the bottom, make you better and make ttc alot easier for you :) xx thats a good start i think :) xx


----------



## Magik204

Evening ladies sorry for lack of contact we are still here, how are we all, 

Sarah - he will get there what type of bottles are you trying him on?? 

Lynz - Look at pete posing, looks good though, i liked the video he did that was on facebook. Howz the ttc going, cant belive your doing it already 

Cla - How you doing hun, howz your little man doing 

Sammy - where are you, hope your ok.

Amanda - How you doing i hope malcom is doing well bet you cant wait for him to have the surgery and get it over with im sure he will be ok, oh thoughts are with you 

We all ok over here Honors doing good, talking alot more and wriggling alot now. Shes actually in her own room now last night was the first night and she was as good as gold went down at 9 woke at 5 back down at half 5 till 9.30 Bless her

Im doing ok finding everything emotionally stressful at the moment and struggling but we will get there 

Whats everyone bought there little ones for christmas xx


----------



## sjminimac

hi. We've tried him on tt closer to nature, dr brown, avent, asda little angels. We've tried ebm and formula, warm room temp and chilled. We've tried me feeding him, gav feeding him and my sister feeding him, he won't take a bottle because he doesn't know what to do with it, just rolls it around in his mouth looking at whoever is feeding him. Think he's been on breast exclusively too long to know what to do with a teat. Xx


----------



## cla

God bea she's a good little girl, I will send rian round so you can train him to be good lol.
Weve brought rian the IPad and a star wars game at the moment just waiting for some more games to come. My mom and dad have brought him that new xbox thing, I think it's called the kennect so that should be fun.


----------



## Magik204

blimey hes 9 and got an i pad can i be yours lol xx


----------



## cla

He is lucky he is having that, I think sometimes he should have bloody coal and be grateful lol


----------



## Magik204

bless him we would of never got spent that much on us at that age bless him, xx i havent a clue what to get honor xx


----------



## cla

You are lucky you have got a girl there are loads of things to get her. 
Wait till she sees all the lights her little face are you taking her to see Santa ??


----------



## Magik204

not sure havent decided if shes to small xxx


----------



## cla

morning everybody xxx
i would take her to see him , it would be a lovely picture.


----------



## babydeabreu

morning girls xxx


hey bea :) so nicw to hear your doing alot better, your getting there and that is the main thing the most important thing, you should feel proud with your self :)

sarah - when i first give andreas the bottle he kept spitting it out withhis tongue. the more u try the more likely he will take to it, i use tiny ones better for him to suck on as big ones are harder for him to suck on. when hes really hungry give it to him then, the hungrier he is the more he will eat from it :) hope that helps you xxx

as for me ttc is at a standstill as petes not really well so its hard atm. tested yesterday and it was bfn but i new that.. but im hopeful it will happen with in a year : )


im going shopping today, not sure what to get andre as im not sure what the family are getting, so i might just get him toys.

whens everyones christmas tree going up??? cant wait to put the lights and tree up as little man loves lights :) im excited ho ho ho xx


----------



## cla

lynsey your af is late !


----------



## babydeabreu

nope its due round 26th :) anywayz i tested yesterday as i said before it was bfn..but its cool im not expecting it so soon :) x i think there was a glitch with my ticker it was showing up behindx


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies! Just took munks to be weighed and he's 15lbs 8oz at 12 weeks :) Christmas tree etc might be going up this weekend am not sure, i don't want to wait too long because i'm so excited :D xx


----------



## Magik204

Hey girlies i need to buy a tree ect but im not sure weather to bother because we wont be here christmas day or boxing day xx


----------



## babydeabreu

lovely sarah. hes putting weigh on nicely :)

my little man got weighed yesterday..was 14lb 5.5oz....when he got circumsized he got given penicillin to take for 5 days...made him shit loadz so i think it put hes weigh back alittle. but he's also growing nicely. did you get he's lenght measured? andreas was 51cm when he was born he now is just over 61cm but i swear he's looks longer than that lol xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

morning girls.......ding dong the witch is here... nice to see my cycle is back to normal :) this is my second cycle, so now i can monitor things abit more :)

hope u girls have a nice day xxx


----------



## cla

thats great news for the witch


----------



## Magik204

hi girlies how we all doing

lynz nice to see your back on track, howz pete feeling now???

Cla - how you doing hun, you feeling ok and bonking lots 

Sarah - how are you and little man u got your tea up yet 

Amanda - how are you and malcome doing hope its not to cold over there for you. 

Sammy - I hope you and little man are doing ok and everything is ok your end were all here for you if you need us 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey bea :) im good thanks hun, petes doing well too :)

ive just put the lights up round the windows, and were getting the tree now just on way to asdas to get it...its A black pre-lite tree looks cool on the website hopefully its nice up front. i think you should put a tree up...all the lights honor would love, pluss bring out a peaceful happy feeling round the house which is always nice :) im at petes mums for christmas then my nans boxing day so i want be home also, but y im home want to make it christmas for my little family xxxx


how u getting on hun?? xxx


----------



## Magik204

bless ya were getting on ok, just trying to sell some baby bits and get sorted and try to figure out what to get phil from me and honor xxx


----------



## Magik204

where is everybody its so quiet in here xxx


----------



## Magik204

Hello xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

hi hi! How are you? We put our tree up today while charlie was asleep, when he woke up he smiled at it then shouted at it! So funny. Is everyone okay? What colour scheme are you all going for with your decorations? We've got a real tree with green, chocolate and gold decs with a white charlie's first christmas bauble with father christmas on it x


----------



## babydeabreu

Ello girls :) 

sounds lovely sarah. i can imagen the look on charlies face when he see the lights. I'm putting mine up tomorrow. Our tree is black with blue flasing lights..silver/white decorations around the tree and round the fireplace, looking forward to putting it up. :) 

everyone got all there presents sorted yet? ive just got to get my bros and sister in laws then im done yeppeee. thank god for that because last yeah i was running around like a headless chicken trying to find stuff haha :)

now time for xfactor..who goes? i hope its that wagner he's soo annoyingly crap lol xx


----------



## bklove

As usual I miss my ladies. I guess it is that time of year for Christmas cheer! We just put up lights outside the house (we are trying to out do the neighbours) and keith is suppose to bring a tree home today, I should text him and remind him....anyshoes, otherwise i'm just ebbing and flowing with life- is it me or does it seem like time is flying by? And I am thinking about going for baby number 2, I told the hubby he couldn't believe it, I still he's still in shock. No witch yet though. Is anyone else still waiting for af? Malcolm is well he's all about his hands right now and putting everything in his mouth, I just bought him a teether thing to play with. 

Another famous person on here huh lyns! I love the pic of hubby and his ride. I totally forgot he's in to cars ofcourse he drives! Has he been giving you extra lessons? And maybe Andreas needs a slow flow nipple or another type to reduce how much air he takes in?

Sarah- nice profile pic. Little man refuses the bottle? wow, don't know what i'd do if Malcolm did that. Sounds like you are dealing with it well. 

Bea- Hey, I can't wait to get the surgery over with, but at the same time I know its better that he takes his time and gets stronger for it- slow and steady wins the race! For christmas I just bought him a little santas helper one piece outfit and we also picked out a jumpsuit and nice shirt. We are thinking about taking a family picture in a studio, will definitly post it if we do. Don't think i'm really getting him a gift though, its just another day for him!
And honor is sleeping in her own room already? great. I'm still taking my time with that even though he is sleeping for 5-6 hours at night. I guess i'm nervous about it and still love him close to me.

claire- he'll enjoy the connect for xbox, you to. your body is the remote! And he is a lucky boy. If he gets bored let me know i'll gladly take those goodies off his hands:)


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey amanda..glad to see your doing well :) its a shame you live so far..i'm trying to find someone who i can take some family photos of. pete got me a new DSLR camera as my other camera wasnt taking the pics i wanted. so for xmas he got me it..best present ever :) heres some pics ive taken of it..they aint great but im getting better at using it lol 
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Lyns%20DSLR/DSC00225.jpghttps://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Lyns%20DSLR/DSC00282.jpghttps://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Lyns%20DSLR/DSC00244.jpg

andreas is just a hungry baby i think hun, he doesnt take hardly air in just drinks milk like he's starving lol 

baby number 2? really? so you joining me all over again too...me you and claire all here right back where we atarted lol was keith happy bout baby number 2? or shocked in bad way? :) 

christmas times brings out so much happiness :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

hey lyns those pics are fab! Bring your camera up when you come and stay! Xx Amanda, yes still refusing the bottle. Am going to try again i think, me and hubby feeling the strain and could do with a cinema trip or out for a (very quick) meal together but can't leave charlie with anyone because of the feeding. I'm not 100% ready to if i'm honest but we argued yesterday because we're both tired and ratty and we've never fallen out before so it was horrible :( but all made up now. So any tips on how to get him to take a bottle would be appreciated :) xx


----------



## babydeabreu

aww thats happpened to us a couple of times now sarah..ive been out three times since andreas been born so i understand the strain. does charlie have a dummy? try putting that in his mouth first to get use to suckons, then replace it with the bottle. another thing is try making the milk alittle bit more warmer and being really consistent with it. it took my cousins baby 4/5 days for him to finally take to it....try for bout 5 minutes if no joy try again the next time before you give breast...he just doesnt no how to suck so he just licks and plays with it instead...but being consistent will helps bundals :) 

hope that helps xx

oh and thanks, i definitley will bring the camera when i come up :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey sarah - try this for some help...great advice xxx


*It sounds like the breastfeeding has been going well. 

Now that you are wanting to use a bottle and offer expressed milk on occassion there are lots of things you can try to get her use to taking a bottle:

In terms of the breast to bottle problem it may help to use a round teat with a broad base as it appears to be best to facilitate tongue and jaw motions which is most similar to the baby suckling at your breast. 

Silicone teats may be better than latex as these may cause an allergy.
Some of the teats that mums have found useful for this are: Avent nipple (newborn slow-flow), the Playtex Natural Shape or Natural Latch nipples, the Evenflo Ultra or Elite and the First Years Breastflow Bottle-140ml &#8211; its a two-part teat system designed to assist combined breast and bottle-feeding &#8211; the teat encourages same tongue position as breast feeding . Check with your chemist for suitable bottles that are more like the shape and feel of your breasts than ordinary bottles and try those. 

Let baby get used to the teat. Try letting your little one hold the teat, put it to their mouth so baby is use to the texture. When coming to give milk, warm the teat slightly, plus try and wipe some expressed breast milk on the outside so baby can smell it.

Other things that may help include: 
When giving the bottle keep her upright as much as possible and facing outwards ie her back to your front so that she has less chance of accessing your breasts.

Get someone else to try it as much as possible, as when you are around baby will smell your breast milk and want that instead of the bottle.

Try and make sure the milk is warm as baby is used to it that way.

Try the bottle when she is sleepy and/or hungry but not too hungry i.e not first thing in the morning. You will need to experiment with this but possibly an evening feed might be best to start with.

When feeding her stop at regular infant to mimic breastfeeding.

I hope you find something that works for you*


or from others with the same problem.

https://www.babycenter.com/400_how-can-i-get-my-baby-to-take-a-bottle_500130_1.bc


Hope thats helpfull hun xxx


----------



## sjminimac

i'll give that a go, i want him to take the bottle but am nervous about nipple confusion too. I know it's probably too late for him to get nipple confusion now but it was really horrible last time so am a bit scarred! I'll let you know how it goes. Can we see pics of your christmas decs everyone once they're up? Xx


----------



## sjminimac

very helpful, will read it out to gav later and i'll let you know how it goes x


babydeabreu said:


> hey sarah - try this for some help...great advice xxx
> 
> K
> *It sounds like the breastfeeding has been going well.
> 
> Now that you are wanting to use a bottle and offer expressed milk on occassion there are lots of things you can try to get her use to taking a bottle:
> 
> In terms of the breast to bottle problem it may help to use a round teat with a broad base as it appears to be best to facilitate tongue and jaw motions which is most similar to the baby suckling at your breast.
> 
> Silicone teats may be better than latex as these may cause an allergy.
> Some of the teats that mums have found useful for this are: Avent nipple (newborn slow-flow), the Playtex Natural Shape or Natural Latch nipples, the Evenflo Ultra or Elite and the First Years Breastflow Bottle-140ml  its a two-part teat system designed to assist combined breast and bottle-feeding  the teat encourages same tongue position as breast feeding . Check with your chemist for suitable bottles that are more like the shape and feel of your breasts than ordinary bottles and try those.
> 
> Let baby get used to the teat. Try letting your little one hold the teat, put it to their mouth so baby is use to the texture. When coming to give milk, warm the teat slightly, plus try and wipe some expressed breast milk on the outside so baby can smell it.
> 
> Other things that may help include:
> When giving the bottle keep her upright as much as possible and facing outwards ie her back to your front so that she has less chance of accessing your breasts.
> 
> Get someone else to try it as much as possible, as when you are around baby will smell your breast milk and want that instead of the bottle.
> 
> Try and make sure the milk is warm as baby is used to it that way.
> 
> Try the bottle when she is sleepy and/or hungry but not too hungry i.e not first thing in the morning. You will need to experiment with this but possibly an evening feed might be best to start with.
> 
> When feeding her stop at regular infant to mimic breastfeeding.
> 
> I hope you find something that works for you*
> 
> Hope thats helpfull hun xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah it will be confusing but the more you keep at it..the more his likely to take to both :) andreas used to lick my nipple after i gave bottle but after time he got used to both. its horrible listening to him cry/scream for food...being consistent it will be fine in the end :)

i'm putting my tree up later so wil send pics :) can we see yours too xx


----------



## cla

morning everybody xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey claire..hows we this morning?


----------



## cla

bloody cold. 
i got my possitive opk yesterday and saturday so hopefully we have done enough bding, i will have to try and get around keith to do it tonight.
oh my guinea pig as died, she was 6 the poor thing


----------



## babydeabreu

oh yay for possitive opk and boo from piggy pig from dying..sorry to hear the little one died. 

fingers crossed xmas baby for you :) xx


----------



## cla

im keeping everything crossed.
ive got the hospital wednesday and rian as demanded the tree be up by the time he gets from school, so i hope im not at the hospital long.
how are you doing ??


----------



## sjminimac

here's mine will get a clearer picture later x
 



Attached Files:







29112010239.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cla

thats lovely and look at the snow in the back ground xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh whats going on at the hospital weds? what they doing? 

sarah - nice tree hun, i can see the snow in the back ground - so christmassy :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

snap claire lol


----------



## Magik204

Morning ladies, How are we all on this snowy morning, it took phil 4 hours to get to work normally only takes half hour, snow is bad here, so im cheating and trying to shop online lol xx 

iM FREEZING Honors asleep and i have a mountain of new clothes to find somewhere to put them. 

so how is everyone 

Lyns -- i love them pics so detailed 

Cla Yay for ++ opk hopefully christmas time will bring cheer, sorry to hear about you g. pig maybe she didnt like the cold. 

Amanda -- the little outfits sound so cute 

Sarah -- it will all come in time hun im guessing cant really comment apart from getting honor of the tube to bottle to a while because they dont learn to suck till 32 weeks and she hadnt got the idea of it. 

Sammy - - Hope your ok hun xx


----------



## cla

morning bea, thats where i do all my shopping online.
im going to the hospital so they can see why im losing the babies, i havent got a clue what they are going to do, they said they might need a sample off keith.


----------



## Magik204

It just seems to be taking so long to find the stuff i want normally i just walk up and down lol 

I hope they will find out and finally give you and answer xxxxx hugz and kisses xxxxx


----------



## cla

you can get them cheaper on line and plus you are in the worm


----------



## Magik204

lol init just xxx


----------



## cla

how are your wedding things going xx


----------



## Magik204

Havent even looked or done anything to be honest i havent got a clue x


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girls :)

what u all up to today? xx


----------



## cla

Ive been to the hospital this morning xx


----------



## sjminimac

how did it go claire? Xx


----------



## cla

I had to have my first ever smear, which I had to have it done twice because the nurse put it in the wrong tub. Myself and Keith have got to have bloods done which won't come back for another 4 months so hopefully I won't need the results.
Ive got to have a scan which as got to come through the post, it will be strange having a scan with nothing there. 
She said she can't see anything wrong with me and my last loss is very common at that stage and my spotting is ok as well it's just my hormones x


----------



## babydeabreu

oh so glad you went and finally got some feed back. how do you feel now that yourve been at got some help hun? x


----------



## cla

I don't know, at the end of this deep down for some reason I feel there will be nothing wrong with me and the mc's where just bad luck. 
She said she wants us to keep trying, but I'm not stressing about it remember when Iam stressing to remind me that I said that lol


----------



## babydeabreu

lolol ill remind you hun, you no what im like bout drumming possitiveness in to people i do try lol if theres nothing wrong and its just down to bad luck, horrible as that is, thats a good thing as then u have more of a chance in getting pregnant were as if there was a reason then it would be harder :) like she said keep at it you soon will be there again this time till the end hunnie xx


----------



## Magik204

Hi girlies how are we all doing on this slightly slushy evening xxx


----------



## sjminimac

hey honey, we're good over here thanks. How are you? How's monster? Xx


----------



## Magik204

Were ok ta battling on, shes ok thanks shes starting to get a tooth coming through but she is so good she is not phased by anything. 

Lynz -- loving the pic petes just tagged you in andreas is looking so big bless him xx


----------



## bklove

Hey chica's. The christmas family photo shoot was a hot mess! We went to a department store photo place, and so did everyone else. So even with an appointment we had to wait, and we ended up spending waaay more and really didn't even get as much pics as we wanted. Dunnno. I'm glad we did it, but I feel like we could've done a better job hooking it up at home. But when we get them I'll try to scan it and let you guys see what we turned out with. 

lyns- keith was surprised I was ok with #2, and then a bit hesitant because I think malcolm is enough for him during the day:) But he's still for it. So we'll see, i'm still waiting for the witch! 

Claire- i'm glad things came back ok, and I'm going to hope it was a stint of bad luck and this is it. It is your season.

Bea- someone just said to me today malcolm might be teething because of his spit bubble action and tongue motion- but dunno. Can you see honors teeth coming in? I have him sucking on the teething thingy since he likes to put things in his mouth anyway. 

We just got our tree up and the hubby has as doing an ornament tradition- every year we get a new one that represents something special,so this year we got a baby themed one with the baby's name on it. I have to post some pics of him and the tree soon. Thats my goal this week. 

Have a good week ladies!


----------



## babydeabreu

hey amanda nice to hear from you hun :) glad everything is goin well. looking forward to seeing the tree ill put one up abit later on too. 

maybe little man is teething as i know mine definitely is!! hes dribbling loads sucking on EVERYTHING and always got his tungue out which what ive read up on is him playim with his gums cos there starting to give him slight discomfort. gave him and apple to suck on and he loved it, apparently it helps them....apples and pears!! 

soooo girls no long to go now, we all ready? got all the prezzies sorted? what we all doing.. staying home? seeing family? ive got a busy one.. christmas eve at mums for dinna... go home, wake up with just the three of us, then later drive to petes mums have dinna c then fam etc. drive home. boxing day drive to my nans where every year the whole of mums family go round...uncles, aunties, cousins, nieces, brothers and sisters everyone the house goes crazy..BUT this time last year bubba was in side bout 6 weeks gone.. now hes here its maddness lol

anywayz im just in a talkative mood so just chatting away as usal lol

hope u all have a good week :)

merry christmas :) xx


----------



## bklove

I'm thinking about having the family over for lunch and then heading to see the inlaws for dinner for christmas. Makes for a busy day, but getting use to splitting our time at this point. What are you ladies up to? I'm about to go to bed because as malcolm is tired and i am beat! I think I need to get more naps in because this week is kicking my ass for some reason. Uggggh!


----------



## sjminimac

hey amanda. Sounds like christmas will be a busy one for you. I'm heading to manchester to see my dad and stepmum, mum and stepdad and sisters on christmas eve, back home for the night so we can wake up at home together on christmas morning, then over to the inlaws for christmas dinner. Busy busy busy! How is little malcolm? Any updates on his condition? Xx


----------



## Magik204

morning ladies how are we all, sounds like everyone has toothy pegs coming xxx


----------



## sjminimac

horrible toothy pegs! How are you hun? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

horrible indeed, teething is like one of the worst things for babies. the only thing that calms andreas down is breast feeding, he want sleep either, ive never known anyone to fight sleep the way he does. hes awake most of the day now which with him teething and pete off sick looking after the both atm is nackering me right out, but hey hole thats what we do we wholed it all together dont we ladies :)
ive just been out and got almost all of my prezzies just some friends to get then im done. yay no more money lol

cant wait to wake up christmas day with my two fav men :)

everyone getting excited?? hope your little bubbas are well xx


----------



## Magik204

ive not bought anything yet ooppsss, Honors got a bottom tooth coming and really isnt bothered by it cant belive how strong she is. at min were ok Honors got constipation and conjunctivitis but other wise ok. 

im struggling to find things for phil any ideas girlies 

so how are we all doing 

Cla everything ok hunni xxxxx


----------



## cla

how are you lovely ladies doing :hugs::kiss:
i was wondering can you see anything:thumbup::wacko::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30783.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2









SNV30782.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Magik204

Yes i hun i can see the second lines on all of them very faint but there there YAYYYYYYYYYY XXXXXXXX


----------



## cla

thanks bea i just dont know what to think or feel


----------



## Magik204

Take everyday as it comes hun, take things steady, dont strain your self and REST, But there are deffinatly lines were they done with FMU


----------



## cla

af is due the weekend so hopefully she doesnt show


----------



## sjminimac

i see some faint lines-cautiously optimistic for you my lovely (well actually i just nearly peed with excitement), we're here for you all the way x x x


----------



## Magik204

Im sure you will be fine sending lots of sticky bean vibes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Make sure you rest hun Love to you Honors screaming so just gonna feed her and do house work and ill be back xxx


----------



## cla

thanks sarah im just trying not to think about it


----------



## cla

well here is this morning test, what do you lovely ladies think:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30784.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydeabreu

ive just got a text from sarah telling me that some gorgeous lovely ladie has got a bfp :)

just on my phone, claire im over the moon for you, im praying for you that everything goes smoothly till the end. congrats hunnie so so so happy for you. if anyone deserves it its you xxxxx

same time as last year spooky its meant to be xxxx


----------



## cla

oh thank you lynsey, i thought it was spooky as well xxx
im not telling nobody not even keith yet im going to try and keep it to myself


----------



## babydeabreu

woohoooo sorry but im so excited for you claire :) sticky sticky sticky sticky bean :) xx


----------



## cla

i hope it is a sticky sticky bean, come on ive got to get a break some time.
i was just think ive had three pregnanceys this year, bloody hell im like a dirty cow lol


----------



## sjminimac

third time lucky x


----------



## cla

well if you think its 4th time lucky if you add rian xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

lol haha not dirty just ega for bubba which makes us want sex 27/7 lol you are going to find that sooooo hard not tellin keith, when u think you'll tell him? i no your scared if something goes wrong but i personally thing you should tell him tonight as he can be there for you :) 

mylord i so happy you must be confused and worried all at the same time, but take each day as it is and please please take it easy :) 

we are all here right till the end and after xxx


----------



## cla

i know if i tell him it will stress him up because with what as happened before so i want to give it at least another week. af is due over the weekend so hopefully i will be ok.


----------



## Magik204

sticky stick sticky sticky beanie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

good afternoon cla, how you feeling this morning xxx 

i thought you might like to see some new pictures of honor here is her link, we are having proper studio session over the weekend xxx 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=581108&id=549860636&l=31661ad1b6

and a few from before honor was born xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC01022.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 1









DSC01023.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2









DSC01024.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sjminimac

gorgeous! Here's charlie today x
 



Attached Files:







10122010274.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Magik204

such a happy little boy x x


----------



## cla

Look at all of those smiles, bea she is filling out lovely and I love the knitted dress xx
Sarah Charlie looks a cheecky little monkey and he looks a lot older


----------



## sjminimac

he is a cheeky monkey. Had him weighed and he's 16lbs 2oz at 14 weeks x


----------



## cla

The booby juice is doing wonders then


----------



## Magik204

Oh bless him Honor was weighed today was only 10lb 12oz slowly slowly catch the monkey xx well get there, Cla the knitted outfit was made by my step mums sister its gorgeous but i dont want her wearing in and ruining it xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girls :)

lovely photos of the two of you bea you look so happy xx

little charlie has got such a cute smile..lovely :)

heres my little munchkin yesterday...in his little santa out fit.

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5085/5250420924_a100a2937c.jpg


father & son photo :)

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5081/5250414856_ba79610a1f_z.jpg

getting used to the camera now...planning to do a photo shoot soon for my friend woohoo :)




whats everyone up too today? well tonight ;) x


----------



## Magik204

Not much ive has a headache all day so took the horse out and have only just got back so going to jump in the shower xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## cla

Well it looks like I'm out again


----------



## sjminimac

really? You going to test again? :( x


----------



## cla

I've had some more blood today, I will most prob test just to make sure


----------



## Magik204

ohhh hun :O( hope little beany is sicking like crazzyyyy xxxx stick little bean x


----------



## babydeabreu

oh please ffs. do a digital test hun tell you just how far you are. hope your ok ;( 

fingers crossed.. 

sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky 
sticky sticky sticky stickysticky sticky sticky sticky


----------



## Magik204

Hi everybody, Cla how are you doing today hun xx


----------



## cla

Bleeding lol just gutted I really must have the worse luck


----------



## Magik204

have you done anymore tests hun x


----------



## babydeabreu

Magik204 said:


> have you done anymore tests hun x

have you claire? hope you ok ? xx


----------



## cla

Yes I'm fine I've got to be . I've got to get some good luck soon


----------



## babydeabreu

definitely claire :)

snowing anywhere near you ladies? x


----------



## cla

It's been snowing a bit but I think it hits us on Saturday which is great because we should have been going shopping for presents for rian so fingers crossed it isn't so bad


----------



## sjminimac

my god lynsey, andreas has really got your smile :D Was snowing here yesterday, none over night but it's minus 9 so sure it'll happen. Hope you're holding up claire. Xx


----------



## sjminimac

recent pics x
 



Attached Files:







Charlie2001.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









SJ & C1 b+w.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

Sarah I love the black and White picture he looks so cute. Where's his Santa outfit


----------



## sjminimac

i'll post it later, it's on my camera but i'm on my phone at the moment. How you doing hun? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh i love him, them pictures are really good who done them? looks like they was taken with a SLR camera. he looks so gorgeous xx


----------



## sjminimac

a photographer friend of mine x


----------



## sjminimac

your pic of andreas fills my phone screen and charlie's sat here chatting to him! Xx


----------



## Magik204

Evening girlies how are we all on this lovely snowy evening. We had a studio session with honor last week just waiting on the pictures to be edited then i get to choose which ones we like. 

So girlies how are we all 

Cla How are you today 

Lynz. Andreas looks so cute in his santa outfit 

sarah. charlie looks so cute hes getting so big now xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> your pic of andreas fills my phone screen and charlie's sat here chatting to him! Xx

aww give him a big cuddle for me.. when we come up nxt year, charlie can chat to him in person :) xxx


----------



## sjminimac

have given him the cuddle, poor thing has reflux and keeps sicking up after feeding and making really sad faces and talky noises :( looking forward to your visit x x Bea how are you hun? Why aren't you looking forward to christmas? Amanda? Are you there? Hope you and malcolm are well. Claire, you okay? Xx


----------



## Magik204

i dunno hun just not feeling it, just waiting for something to go wrong x x


----------



## sjminimac

nothing will go wrong hun, you've had a tough year and its playing on your mind x


----------



## Magik204

i aint got a clue got one thing after another at the moment xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> have given him the cuddle, poor thing has reflux and keeps sicking up after feeding and making really sad faces and talky noises :( looking forward to your visit x x Bea how are you hun? Why aren't you looking forward to christmas? Amanda? Are you there? Hope you and malcolm are well. Claire, you okay? Xx

reflux..whats that hun? why is it making him be sick alot? andreas is sick sometimes after a feed..sometimes alot throughout the day. how did you find out that he had it?

hope he is doing ok and mummy and daddy are giving him big big big big big cuddles for meeee :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

reflux is like indigestion, it's excess acid that can come up. He's sick a lot, sometimes up to an hour after feeding but usually straight away and it's like a mixture of milk and water, plus he coughs a lot and does little choking actions sometimes in his sleep. He's got some infant gaviscon from the doctors but it doesn't seem to be making any difference, he was sick so much yesterday that i had to change him twice. It could also be fore/hindmilk imbalance from what i read up on yesterday. I just wish he could just tell me what's wrong so i can take it away :( xx


----------



## Magik204

Try infacol hun x x


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies! It feels like forever. How is everyone? My suga is growing well and doing well. Rolled over from his belly to his back and just enjoying himself. we started cereal yesterday, so far so good! Are you guys trying foods yet?

sarah- nothing on his condition yet, thanks for asking. He has a cardiologist appointment this week to check his progress...and tomorrow he gets his 4 month shots, so i know he won't be to thrilled!

lyns- great pic of the little one.That will make a great christmas card!

Bea- how is the weather? Its been dropping past 20F here, burrrrr.And honor is putting on that weight! Malcolm just weighed in 12lbs 10oz. And whats this about you not looking forward to christmas? Lots of hugs to you :hug: it'll be ok!

Still no AF here, and still no posted pics! I've just been redonkulously busy with work:)


----------



## sjminimac

hey amanda! Really good to hear from you. I've missed you! :flower: Glad to hear all is well, how exciting is this run up to christmas? Here's my little fella's christmas pic, it's a photo of a photo as i'm on my phone but you still get to see his cheeky face x
 



Attached Files:







20122010287.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bklove

I love the outfit! I missed you guys to, trying to get on a bit more. I just get so caught up in the flow of the day. And I can't use this at work and don't even have the time to so I fall behind, but here I am!!!!!! sending you guys lots of :hugs: Just got back from the doctor, went well. He's knocked out after getting his 2 shots.


----------



## cla

I hope you all have a great Christmas love you loads xxx


----------



## sjminimac

and same to you all from me! Have a fantastic christmas, and thank you all so so much for your support and friendship over the last year. You're all brilliant and i love you to bits x


----------



## sjminimac

i felt all emotional writing that! 2011 is the year that we all meet up, and also have a conference call on skype so we can meet amanda too x x


----------



## babydeabreu

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Christmas/6SantaHaveAMerryChristmasMyFriends.gif​

indeed we have been friends on here for a long time now and i could say with out a doubt its been great and its made my journey of pregnancy and motherhood that bit more enjoyable :)

love you all and really wish you and family a great christmas :)

love from me, pete and andreas xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> I love the outfit! I missed you guys to, trying to get on a bit more. I just get so caught up in the flow of the day. And I can't use this at work and don't even have the time to so I fall behind, but here I am!!!!!! sending you guys lots of :hugs: Just got back from the doctor, went well. He's knocked out after getting his 2 shots.

hey amanda. glad that the docs with buba went well. Andreas had hes last jabs yesterday, he had to have three. now he want get no more untill hes 12 months old. but i got to say soon as he got home he slept for hours after the jabs too :)

hows work coming along? have you settled in more now..found your feet? 

wish you a great christmas xx


----------



## sjminimac

hey lyns, how are you and your gorgeous boys doing? Ready for the big man coming on christmas eve? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

ho ho ho merry christmas sarah :)

im good thanks hun, im so excited this tiem last year i was 6 weeks pregs not im shearing my first christmas with my partner and little boy. its like a dream thats come true...christmas day is only 2 and half days away...wakin up to them both will just make it complete :)

i know emotion but hey this time of year christmas brings out the wimp in me lol 

how you doing? already? little man feeling any better? im sure hes find as hes got mummy to look after him :)

xx


----------



## sjminimac

we're good thanks lovely, the infacol is working and we've had 2 brilliant nights sleep in a row now. Can't wait for christmas, i totally know what you mean about feeling complete :cloud9: x


----------



## babydeabreu

oh thats good to hear, not just getting sleep but litle man feeling alot better, makes things less stressful dont you think :)

do you know what your doing new years? xx


----------



## sjminimac

staying in i imagine. Some friends of ours have just moved in up the road and she's 7 months pregnant so might invite them round. What about you? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sounds nice a cosy. i'm not actually sure, i think petes sister wants us over but if not hers then its a night in just the three of us :)x


----------



## babydeabreu

whats everyone else got planned for new years?


----------



## Magik204

Afternoon girlies merry christmas to you all xxxxx 

Lyns -- should like your all ready and i see you have 2 days till testing just imagine if you get BFP on christmas day to lol 

Sarah -- Gla charlie is starting to sleep though and the infacol os working it is good stuff, honor was on it till we started weaning her 

Cla-- How are you and your little family doing are they all excited for christmas xx 

Amanda -- nice to here from you glad everything is going ok for you over there 

Sammy -- Happy christmas Hun i really hope your ok after not seeing you for agesssss 


Well ladies not much going on here Monday i was up the hospital all day with honor as her constipation had got so bad they thought they may need to operate on her poor baby just insnt phased by anything not even having metal rods put in her poor little bum. I think shes so used to being pulled about from Nicu 

Im not sure if anyone else has had this but Honors tooth was very visable you could see the little white dot for weeks and now its dissapeared, She also seems to been really sleepy the last couple of days, today we got up at 9 had some breakfast and went back to bed at half 10 for snuggles as i wasnt feeling well. we then got up at half 12 had dinner and was awake for about an hour and shes still asleep now apart from having her bum changed just doesnt seem right 

Everyone ready for christmas xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz hope little honor is ok :) merry christmas to you too bea xxxxx you all ready? got everything? 

babies all they do is worrie us...andreas didnt poor for 12 days, the docs just said give him some water if thats doesnt help then a tea spoon of freshly queezed orange. we gave him a little bit of water and with in 5 hours he did a poo and my lord not only did it smell bad but it was hard like grown ups poo lol :) im just glad thats nothings wrong with him. i tested yesterday and was bfn but im not suprised as i havent had alot of nokie as peteys to sick to hold the baby let alown nokie. but hopfuly next year things will be looking up :) xx

sammy hasnt been on here in ages. i hope everythings ok with her and bubba. xx


----------



## sjminimac

what's up with pete hun? He seems to have been poorly for ages now. Just had charlie weighed, 16lbs 14oz at 16 weeks x x


----------



## sjminimac

bea, your baby is an absolute inspiration, and so are you and phil x


----------



## Magik204

sjminimac said:


> bea, your baby is an absolute inspiration, and so are you and phil x

thank you so so much 


Lynz- breast fed babies can actually go almost a month with out pooing its normal, and hospital told us the same about orange juice when we left NICU but it MUUST be put in the water hun never give it to them straight its to acidic like that xxxx


----------



## cla

Bea I hope she is ok the poor thing xxx
I hope you have a great Christmas and new year love you all loads xxx


----------



## Magik204

Thank you clare, she seems to be ok now she just wakes up paniking and screams out in pain but apart from that she is alot better. 

Got her a couple more presents today including a babys first christmas snow globe for the tree, a playskool busy ball popper that shoots balls out the top and all the cards for the family cant belive we spent £30 quid on just cards


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> what's up with pete hun? He seems to have been poorly for ages now. Just had charlie weighed, 16lbs 14oz at 16 weeks x x

hes growing nicely hun :) andreas was meant to get weight tuesday but after hes jabs he wasnt up for getting undressed..just wanted to get him home in the warmth :) so going to get him weight tuesday coming :)
hope your little man feels better xx


petes got server infected ezcema. never had it before so its all new to him as well as me. he was meant to have photo therapy but hes skin is so damaged and so raw from scratching that he had to be wrap up and has been treated like a burn victim. so wraps from head to toe, was meant to stay in but he chose to come home for me to look after him.. its been going on for 6 months now, just been given tablets and creams after tablets and creams. we see a skin specialist who didnt have a clue...so went hospital 4 weeks ago and they helped him out straight away. cant sleep cant eat cant wear clothes cant have nokie cant hardly do nothing bless him, i just pray to got that the stuff the hopsital has helped so much that he can finally get some photo therapy with helps kill dead and damaged skill cells and helps the pigment to build new skincells to grow. atm hes just to raw, hes been off hes job for the last 7 weeks an as a police officer its not good for him...but luckily enough they understand. fingers crossed he gets better with in the new year :hugs::)

hope you girls have a wonderful christmas, wont be on for couple of days as im going to families and inlaws. 

all the best love ya all xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs: give a cuddle for the little ones for me :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

charlie's sick we're in hosp see my thread in baby club


----------



## bklove

oh no, hope charlie gets better soon. And how is pete? Sending him,charlie and honor healing vibes! 
Merry Christmas guys!...its been a long day for me. One i'm thankful, but i'm exhausted! Malcolm is tired to but won't sleep! lol. Really hope we can set up a skype date for 2011! when are you guys planning to meet up? I plan on traveling in 2011, but I think its going to be vegas for my 30th bday. Will make a trip to England at some point though. 

Lyns- i'm finding my way with work. Its easier now and when I'm there I just go into work mode and I don't miss little man to much. I guess it helps knowing he's in good hands with my hubby- even though he has some questionable practices. 

Ok ladies, in case I don't get to it happy new year! and I do feel blessed to have you guys in my life and I hope the new year brings great joy to us all- more than we know now.


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girls :)

did we all have a good christmas? so glad that little charlie is much better sarah..how are you all now?

bea..you enjoy your first christmas too? 

amanda..how was yours? 

claire..hope your doing well and that you all had a great one :)

sammy..hope your keeping well hun and family is good. hope you had a great first christmas would love to hear from you to know that all is well :)

well..i had the best christmas..waking up to my baby boy and lovely partner, it was just brilliant a dream come true :)

andreas just got tooo much stuff..i literally have no room for it all... he already had lots of stuff. walkers bouncers toys toys toys now alot more, i swear babiesrus are wondering where there stocks gone lol 

so first christmas..what can i say was just so enjoysble, only problem is i ATE TOOO MUCH..ive put on like 2 stone and im having trouble getting rid of it. i have no clothes that fit i feel like an elephant lol anywayz thats the only downfall haha :)

so ladies what we all got planned for the new years? its looking like for me just the three of us sitting in as most people i know have parties or going out. me i just feel to knackerd to even want to go out..how sad and old is that lol 

hope everyone is keeping well. big hugs xxx


----------



## cla

Thankyou for all your help this year you have all been stars and helped me sooooooooooo much. 
I hope you all have a great night with your little men and little lady love you all loads. Happy new year xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sjminimac

happy new year to all you beautiful ladies and your beautiful families too, as claire said you've all been so brilliant this year. I feel very lucky to have you all in my life. Xx


----------



## Magik204

Happy new year to all my girlies sorry for lack of contact the internet has been down at home ( ran out of credit) I hope you all had a good christmas and new year. And sarah im glad charlie seems to be back to his normal self xxxx


----------



## cla

Bea I'm glad you had a great time I bet honor loved it xx


----------



## sjminimac

babydeabreu said:


> sjminimac said:
> 
> 
> what's up with pete hun? He seems to have been poorly for ages now. Just had charlie weighed, 16lbs 14oz at 16 weeks x x
> 
> hes growing nicely hun :) andreas was meant to get weight tuesday but after hes jabs he wasnt up for getting undressed..just wanted to get him home in the warmth :) so going to get him weight tuesday coming :)
> hope your little man feels better xx
> 
> 
> petes got server infected ezcema. never had it before so its all new to him as well as me. he was meant to have photo therapy but hes skin is so damaged and so raw from scratching that he had to be wrap up and has been treated like a burn victim. so wraps from head to toe, was meant to stay in but he chose to come home for me to look after him.. its been going on for 6 months now, just been given tablets and creams after tablets and creams. we see a skin specialist who didnt have a clue...so went hospital 4 weeks ago and they helped him out straight away. cant sleep cant eat cant wear clothes cant have nokie cant hardly do nothing bless him, i just pray to got that the stuff the hopsital has helped so much that he can finally get some photo therapy with helps kill dead and damaged skill cells and helps the pigment to build new skincells to grow. atm hes just to raw, hes been off hes job for the last 7 weeks an as a police officer its not good for him...but luckily enough they understand. fingers crossed he gets better with in the new year :hugs::)
> 
> hope you girls have a wonderful christmas, wont be on for couple of days as im going to families and inlaws.
> 
> all the best love ya all xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs: give a cuddle for the little ones for me :) xxClick to expand...

 Poor pete and poor you, this sounds so painful :( is it getting better yet? Xx


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies, happy 2011! I'm with some family in another state for a few days....it was a 12 hour drive and baby did farely well. Drove during the night so that made it easier. But we are all still recovering from the drive and have to do it again tomorrow. That said we slept through the count down, lol. But its still a new year and I hope its filled with great things for all of us. 
I swear this year I'm going to post new pics, lol. 
What are everyone's kids up to now? Malcolm is loving rolling over, trying to get him to scoot around more on his belly and working on sitting up solo. And what do you ladies have in mind for this year? I've gotta loose some weight myself, this holiday also has me feeling like an elephant lyns! 
sending you all lots of :hugs: Hope we can all chat more this year to.


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjminimac said:
> 
> 
> what's up with pete hun? He seems to have been poorly for ages now. Just had charlie weighed, 16lbs 14oz at 16 weeks x x
> 
> hes growing nicely hun :) andreas was meant to get weight tuesday but after hes jabs he wasnt up for getting undressed..just wanted to get him home in the warmth :) so going to get him weight tuesday coming :)
> hope your little man feels better xx
> 
> 
> petes got server infected ezcema. never had it before so its all new to him as well as me. he was meant to have photo therapy but hes skin is so damaged and so raw from scratching that he had to be wrap up and has been treated like a burn victim. so wraps from head to toe, was meant to stay in but he chose to come home for me to look after him.. its been going on for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, just been given tablets and creams after tablets and creams. we see a skin specialist who didnt have a clue...so went hospital 4 weeks ago and they helped him out straight away. cant sleep cant eat cant wear clothes cant have nokie cant hardly do nothing bless him, i just pray to got that the stuff the hopsital has helped so much that he can finally get some photo therapy with helps kill dead and damaged skill cells and helps the pigment to build new skincells to grow. atm hes just to raw, hes been off hes job for the last 7 weeks an as a police officer its not good for him...but luckily enough they understand. fingers crossed he gets better with in the new year :hugs::)
> 
> hope you girls have a wonderful christmas, wont be on for couple of days as im going to families and inlaws.
> 
> 
> all the best love ya all xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs: give a cuddle for the little ones for me :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Poor pete and poor you, this sounds so painful :( is it getting better yet? XxClick to expand...

its very painful and heart breaking to see him in so much discomfort so much pain and i cant really do nothing other than message him with creams. he has hes good days but at the moment its mostly bad, we seeing the docs on wednesday hoping he can finally have phototherapy because hes in hell with this.. not sure what else there is as the docs are running out of ideas to help him :( hes alot better than he was say 6 weeks ago but its still there
, still distroying hes way of life. fingers crossed its goes for hes sake :)


----------



## cla

God his he that bad bloody hell . I hope they can do somthing for him


----------



## babydeabreu

me too hun me too ;( i wouldnt wish this on anyone. we just dont no where its come from or whats caused it. 

anywayz heres some pics from over christmas and new years to put a smile on your face :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs213.ash2/47629_468706962092_511557092_6166086_3788776_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1356.snc4/162814_468782842092_511557092_6167205_7280167_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs015.snc6/166595_468711337092_511557092_6166200_7124359_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs790.ash1/168001_470705672092_511557092_6199944_3292249_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs781.ash1/167171_470706732092_511557092_6199982_696788_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs014.snc6/166415_470719992092_511557092_6200212_2629470_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1391.snc4/164346_471420467092_511557092_6217369_961535_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs069.snc4/34815_471420412092_511557092_6217367_6205100_n.jpg
xxx


----------



## sjminimac

looks like you had a lovely time :) Poor pete.g hope things look up for him soon x


----------



## cla

OMG Lynsey he looks just like you, I can't believe how fast he as grown


----------



## babydeabreu

:) just got him weighed..hes 15lb putting on weigh nicely. xx


----------



## cla

morning ladies hows everybody doing and how are those little ones doin xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

all good this end ta, just off for shower will pop back soon xxx


----------



## cla

hurry up then lol


----------



## cla

sarah have you thought anymore about childminding ???????????


----------



## Magik204

all clean and back hun, how you doing xxx


----------



## sjminimac

cla said:


> sarah have you thought anymore about childminding ???????????

I will do it one day hun but we've decided to postpone so i can go back to work on 1st august so we can save up again before trying for baby 2, it's too much of a risk at the moment x


----------



## cla

sarah so there is talk of number 2. when are you going to try again x


----------



## sjminimac

hopefully when charlie is 18 months/2 years. I don't want to leave it too long because i'm already 30, and ideally i'd like 3. Although gav keeps saying he doesn't want another (reckons it's a joke, it's really not funny). If it was up to me i'd be ttc now! Xx


----------



## cla

That's what Keith said. He said he had his boy and that's all he wanted, if we had a girl we would have tried straight away. So it's took me 8 years to get around him


----------



## bklove

whats up my ladies. I'm taking it easy. Finally a saturday with nothing much to do but hang out with my men. Malcolms dad has him practicing sitting up and he's cracking us up as he leans to far to the side and falls over....lol, sitting is a work in progress. 

Lyns- great pictures of the little man. his eyes are so bright! I'm wondering if pete's skin condition is related to food?Have they thought of that? Maybe like a bad allergy? Hope they have some answers for you guys.

Sarah- august 1st. Do feel like thats been a good amount of time to be home? Do you ever miss working? I sure wish I could've stayed out longer, atleast part time. But it is what it is and we're pretty adjusted now. I'm just glad his dad can stay home with him during the day, thats been a blessing.


----------



## sjminimac

hi amanda, yeah i feel it's been a decent time off, he'll be 11 months old, just can't find the mortgage payment for that last month so have to go back! Am not looking forward to it, don't miss it am hoping to go back 24hrs per week but employer not that flexible so don't hold out much hope. Ideally i'll go back 3 days, gav will condense his hrs to 4 days so only need childcare for 2 days. Fingers and everything else crossed. Just been to my nephew's 5th birthday party in manchester, photos to follow. I tell you, it was brilliant and my sister has really set the standard. By the time munks is 5 we'll probably all be off to vegas! Xx


----------



## sjminimac

today x
 



Attached Files:







08012011314.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1









08012011313.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2









08012011312.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1









08012011311.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1









08012011310.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

sarah i love the pics when i first looked at them i thought it was lynsey you pair are so much a like . as for your little man he looks so big, i bet he will be tall when he is older xx


----------



## sjminimac

charlie rolled from his back to his front all by his self this morning' it just came completely out of the blue! Am so proud. Here's some action pics and some randoms x
 



Attached Files:







10012011315.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









10012011316.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 0









10012011318.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0









10012011319.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0









10012011321.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cla

He is growing to quick Hun before you know it he will be everywhere and you will need eyes in your back side lol


----------



## babydeabreu

thats lovely sarah..charlie is growing so fast...he looks so happy having a great time rolling round :)

when andreas does that its so funny. he actually sleeps on hes front now(on hes own) say we put him to bed on hes back we go in to check and hes on hes front lol the other day he rolled over so much he was on the other side of the room..we was so shocked but now we dont want to leave him any where, so now weve put the travel cot up in the living room to make sure he doesnt roll somewhere dangerous :)



just to let all you other girls know....it was my 10 year anniversary yesterday..and my lovely partner pete popped the question....asked me to marry him...i said yes :) was quite a shook and a very very happy moment indeed. here some pictures :)



https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5207/5344180399_293ec520fa.jpg
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5248/5344166871_5407fb50d5.jpg
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5165/5344760504_dbd6fc7dd9.jpg
my gorgeous ring :)
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5344148885_ab15b918a3.jpg

whoop whoop think sometime in august 2012 but thats to be continued x


----------



## cla

Congratulations Hun I love your ring I bet you are so happy to be marrying the love of your life xx


----------



## babydeabreu

indeeeeeeeeeeeed claire...10 years just a wee bout time eh? lol i was so happy you can not imagen(still am) the ring is just gorgeous not no southend slot machine ring lol very happy indeed :)

and hows you doing hun..you good? xx


----------



## cla

So the ring is real then lol
I'm good I had my scan to day to see whats going on up there to make sure everything is fine and it is thankgod. I told the lady I would have to wait till April for the results so she told me not to worry as she could see nothing wrong with me. So it's another box ticked just got to wait for bloods in april now.
How's ttc going xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh thats some good news..just like i said on your thread hun..its just a bit of bad luck..you've fell pregnant so much,your more than fertile..so i know its going to happen soon for you, im glad that the scan was all clear..that just peace of mind that your fine :) 

ttc is on hold atm as i had an operation the other day...had to get some virginal bits removed down there. when i was induced i was so allergic to the table that when andreas was born not only he was born if u get my drift lol i had what they called a tag but it was a big tag so i had to have it removed. but i now have a lovely tidy nonny lol atm ive got stitches down there so no sex for 2 weeks...just gotta wait and see how it all heals down there :( but petes ok hes just gets sorted over ways hahaha cant have him jumping ship now can i lol so this month i have just tried to ignore the thought of baby other wise i will just get down bout it. so next month will hopfully be a better month :) x


----------



## cla

You didn't say you was having an op I hope you are ok.
So you are like a new woman down there lol


----------



## babydeabreu

oh indeed....saved me £££ lol as the doc said i now have a modified down there lol didnt think it was that big of a deal :)x

xx


----------



## sjminimac

a designer vagina eh? :winkwink: will yet be getting vagazelled? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

vagazelled? whats that :dohh:

is that mean you have a design or accessories of some sort..if so then i always have had some kind of trim down there so to speak lol as i think pete appreciates it ruther than a big hairy bush lol sorry if tmi lol :haha: :haha:


----------



## sjminimac

ha! It was on the only way is essex and it little jewels stuck to the skin just above your 'area' x


----------



## cla

You are joking


----------



## sjminimac

nope! They were having vajazelled parties. Honestly. Xx


----------



## cla

omg i hate getting mine out at the hospital let alone to have it out at a party


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> omg i hate getting mine out at the hospital let alone to have it out at a party


jeazzz i second that....:nope::dohh: tidy is one thing but thats...never in my life :/


----------



## Magik204

hey girlies sorry ive not be about not having a good time at min. 

how are you are 

sarah look at charlie go. clever boy xx 

lynz gorg ring so happy for you xx lovely pics as always 

cla how you doing hun good news that the was nothing wrong on scan hopefully you will have some answers soon xxx 

amanda, hope your all ok over there and malcome is behaving himself xx


----------



## sjminimac

hey bea, what's the matter hun x


----------



## cla

What's wrong bea I hope you are ok Hun xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey bea..dont feel allown hun. you know we here if your feeling low. just talk to us we will kick you up the arse :) 

big hugs xxx


----------



## cla

Bea where are you xxx


----------



## Magik204

Im Here Girlies, 

Just got so much going on, i just cannot bond with honor atall mummys should be pround not look at there LO and cry because they cant be. i come off maternity at the end of feb and i really dont know how we are going to cope im off to job centre in a bit to see what my options are. Phil doesnt want me to go back to work yet as he can see it is going to make things worse and make me completly reject Honor which i think he may be right. My head is all over the place i feel so low im not eating or anything just dont feel like it. I just dunnno what to do anymore and im fed up with putting up a front xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

Magik204 said:


> Im Here Girlies,
> 
> Just got so much going on, i just cannot bond with honor atall mummys should be pround not look at there LO and cry because they cant be. i come off maternity at the end of feb and i really dont know how we are going to cope im off to job centre in a bit to see what my options are. Phil doesnt want me to go back to work yet as he can see it is going to make things worse and make me completly reject Honor which i think he may be right. My head is all over the place i feel so low im not eating or anything just dont feel like it. I just dunnno what to do anymore and im fed up with putting up a front xxxx

Oh hun, have you been to see your gp? It sounds a lot like PND so there is help there for you. I didn't realise quite the extent of it all, please don't ever feel you have to put on a front with us, we're all here for you. Xx :hugs: :flower: xx


----------



## cla

Bea I really think you should go and speak to someone again they should be helping you Hun. It's been going on to long now Hun please go and see someone again xx


----------



## babydeabreu

have you looked at groups bea? speaking to other women that feel like you, may help you understand and help you bond in other ways. it must be so hard for to look at your girl and not want her near you...i obviously dont feel that way so i can't feel your pain..but i can understand how that allown makes you feel. what you gotta realise hun..is one you will never be alone we will always be here regardless....we dont judge or cuss we simple are here to help in everyway we can ok...two i dont think you actually can see that your alot closer than you (feel) honor seems so happy in her picture and thats only down to you. look at the love in her eyes..you have done that. you maybe at ends thinking it will never happen..but the more honor grows up the more personality she gives...you will come round to it more and more each day. i study things like this im not 100% correct no, but i can help by giving you my little 2p to hopfuly help you see that there is light. plus when you have other worries going on in your life it doesnt exactly help the situation. seems you have a supportive loving partner...which thats is the most important part. you may have your ups and downs but hes there for you :)

with regards to maternity running out....i know how you feel there, mine ends march and im thinking what the hell will i do..i've got savings but after this,you cant save money if you havent got monies to save? i dont have family round here and i dont believe in nannies anymore(not this day and age) its too dangerous. so my only option is..is to stay at home to support my baby the house and pete. i'm thinking bout my options as in to do something from home, not sure what yet but i no i have to think of something. im sure the jobcentre will help you bea, give you some advice which then you can give me eh? :)

all i can say is hun, your doing alot better than you"feel" your doing...i no you dont feel that now but its sooo obvious you love honor....shes growing and looking to pretty and so happy..hopfuly with abit mroe support abit more time you will come round to this and see what *we all see. *

please please do not ever feel alone or that you have to put on front ok..you ARE NOT ALONE ok? there is so many people that go through this and yeah theres the few minority that cant get past it...but there is more of a higher chance that you will over come this and enjoy being a mummy alot more. just keep doing what your doing hun. you really are doing such a great job...pictures say alot xxx












SORRY FOR MY ESSAY LOL X


----------



## Magik204

Just a quick note as off to bed, will be back on prob monday now to update properly. Well i went to the jobcentre and if your partner works full time your not entitled to a penny not even if you have been signed off sick, im like you lynz i dont trust anyone to look after her either but doesnt look like im going to have much choice. 

right girlies sorry to dash but im so tired will def come by monday and speak more xx


----------



## sjminimac

could you compromise and go back part time? That's what i'm hoping to do on 1st august x


----------



## Magik204

Wouldn't be enough to pay rent hun x x


----------



## Kaitybug

Hello! It has been a looong time since I was on here! I had my little Aiden on July 30th, 2010. I know most of you had your babies around that time, and I was hoping you could give me a little update on how your baby is sleeping. Aiden's nighttimes have been a struggle for us. He still isn't sleeping through the night and really never has yet except for one odd week in his 3rd month. I just would love to know how he compares to other babies his age, and if you have any awesome tips, that would be great, too. 
I loved seeing your pics of your babies, I was on here when most of you were still pregnant! I will post a pic or two of Aiden, too.


----------



## babydeabreu

ello kaity hun..long time indeed. nice to hear from you :) loving your pic of your little man he is just a handsome little boy :)

are you breast feeding? bottle? solids?

i find which (has helps me) feeding him some baby food about 9.30...i home cook some potatos, carrots and some chicken put it in a baby blender with a little water then i give him breast milk on top of that(or i use 4months+ organic baby jar food) ...he normally sleeps till 5.30am give him some more milk then he sleeps till 7am olcock then is awake for bout 3 hours till he has a little nap. but i do have the occasional night where he wake bout 2.30am but i just put him on top of me in bed give him some milk then he normally fulls asleep on me...then wakes again bout 6. i tend to find come night time feeding him in a dim light(or off) he fulls sleep alot quicker. playing with him throughout the day has made him become alot more tired come night time...

like i said this is what helps me. so i hope it can be helpful to you. :)


----------



## babydeabreu

so how is everyone doing? we went to some ice sculpting festival in canary wharf(london)today, was quite nice to get out and do something different. thought i might share some pics that i took :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs026.snc6/165656_477967762092_511557092_6320172_7424543_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs754.ash1/164504_477968482092_511557092_6320185_1418826_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs031.snc6/166117_478090787092_511557092_6322075_8191780_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs098.snc4/36287_477969047092_511557092_6320194_8268647_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs014.snc6/166407_477986382092_511557092_6320497_8032374_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1382.snc4/163450_477986537092_511557092_6320500_6778547_n.jpg

theres loads more but i wouldnt want to bore you lol 



and here some pics of me and petey with bubba x

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs021.snc6/165193_477971762092_511557092_6320254_4050726_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs069.snc6/167995_478064262092_511557092_6321714_3632714_n.

nothing special but different to sitting in being a walking milk fridge lol baby baby baby baby baby cooking washing cleaning cooking baby baby pete baby baby cooking cleaning pete..thats bout my normal day hahaha... :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

gorgeous pics, you're getting on well with that new camera aren't you? We're good thanks, just doing charlie's night feed after he's slept for 5 hours straight, am so proud of him because he's normally a terrible sleeper and thinks 4am is party time! He's just fallen asleep on boobie so will make sure he's fully asleep then put him down and get some more sleep myself. Hubby is downstairs in spare room sleeping off the booze as he went out last night and got really really drunk. Don't blame him at all he needed to let off some steam. Remember me telling you his mum has cancer? Well she finished her chemo before christmas and was just about to start her radiotherapy when she found another lump :( They've scanned it and said there is a possibility it's fibrous but they were very concerned so she had an op to remove it on thursday so they can do a biopsy and hopefully we get the results back on wednesday :cry: I just hope and pray it's benign, she barely finished her chemo it hit her that hard, was going to give it up 2 thirds of the way through but we managed to convince her to keep it up. She has said however that if it comes back she can't face it all over again. It was already stage 2 breast cancer, if it's secondary cancer, well, from experience i don't know anyone who's survived that :cry: Please keep her in your thoughts x x


----------



## babydeabreu

Jeaz that was a shock to me let allown you guys. How's hubby? I hope gav is ok I send you both lots of love and support and of course he's mum. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. I pray that the op goes better than expected Hun. Let us know how she gets on and how the results come back. Big big hugs too you all. Xxx


----------



## cla

Oh god I'm so sorry I hope you are both ok. I pray she will be alright Hun xx


----------



## bklove

go charlie go! They do it so quick sometimes, you have to have 5 eyes on them to catch them in the act!

Lyns- Congratulations! I'm soooo excited for you. you must be thrilled. Can't wait to hear all the details of planning. And gorgeous ring!...and i'm glad the lady bits are in order;) :hug: hope it doesn't feel to crazy and ttc will come again, and soon. Time just seems to fly.

claire i'm glad its another box checked and for good reasons. Are you guys still trying in the mean time? I want to start trying again, even though still no AF, but the hubby wants to wait till i secure my job, what a party pooper! 

Bea- Whats going on sunshine? Sending you lots of love. We are here as an outlet for you, and sometimes just talking helps. Otherwise just keep trying to love her and hang out with her, and try not to hold on to guilt and shame, I believe you are doing the best you can. Thanks for asking about Malcolm. He's super attached these days, trying to figure out how to socialize him a bit more, looking into play groups and what not. Right now he'll play with ppl from a distance but when they try to hold him all hell breaks loose, lol....and honestly there are moments where I feel we aren't connecting well, I don't have the same patient sort of bonding style like his dad, and i'm actually glad his dad is with him more than I am during the day. I think its good for him. I'm good for cuddles, but I run out of ideas and its like I don't know what to do and I have to try harder, its easier for keith, if that makes sense...

Kaitybug- good to see you and Mr. Aiden is beautiful! What is his sleeping pattern? Malcolm isn't fully committed to sleeping throught the night, and my dentist the other day told me her 2 year old still gets up at 3 for a bottle! Malcolm gets up about 5 hours in, eats and goes to sleep. lately, he seems to be ok with one feed, instead of 2 and he'll get up about 2 hours after, right before I go to work. I'm just use to it now and it works for the both of us. I'm hoping in the next month or so he can settle and eliminate that 3ish feeding. 

sj- i'm keeping your family in my prayers

As for me- Malcolms surgery is feb. 11th. My heart sunk finally getting a date, but i'm excited for my man's future...although still nervous. He's started making dada and daddy sounds but doesn't connect it to keith yet, so I told him it doesn't count:)


----------



## cla

Amanda try and get around him tell him you need some lovin lol


----------



## sjminimac

good news all, gav's mum's tests came back clear x


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news I bet you are all over the moon xx


----------



## sjminimac

we are, we really are x


----------



## babydeabreu

thats fantastic sarah...so over the moon for you hun. its the biggest nastiest thing to ever go through. my nans brothers wife past away yesterday form cancer. i didnt know her but my mum did...cancer is so scary because sometimes you dont catch it, then thats it just waiting to die. so im more than happy she got an all clear..bet gav is so happy :) 

big hugs xx


----------



## Magik204

Oh sarah thats great news so pleased for you all xxxx 

were all ok down this end had a very stressful week to say the least but will explain more when i know what im going to do about it, but in the short of things its something worked signed me up and forged . 

honor sailed through her check up and her consulant said she was just beautiful .

On a goood note looks like the wedding is September xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

ooh some good news about the wedding and honor's check up, and of course she's beautiful! Am intrigued about the other thing, hope all is okay xx


----------



## Magik204

you dont wanna be hun in a nutshell ive had the baliffs round xx


----------



## sjminimac

Magik204 said:


> you dont wanna be hun in a nutshell ive had the baliffs round xx

What? Oh hell. Are you okay lovely? That's awful! Xx


----------



## Magik204

so so just need to sort it all out before they come back xxx


----------



## sjminimac

you know where i am if you need to talk x x


----------



## cla

Bea god I'm sorry Hun, that's the last thing you need.


----------



## Magik204

i know hun its a nightmare xx


----------



## cla

Have you sorted the work situation thing out yet


----------



## Magik204

No hun thats all still being sorted will take a lot of time xxx 

Wedding may be sooner than we though as early as August, So need some help planning hun xx


----------



## sjminimac

you tell me what you need lovely x x have you thought of a colour scheme yet? Xx


----------



## Magik204

Not sure hun im thinking whit and either red or burgandy xxx


----------



## sjminimac

ooh burgundy is lovely x x


----------



## Magik204

i like this xx
 



Attached Files:







B1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sjminimac

stunning x


----------



## sjminimac

just a tip, go for colour in your bridesmaid's bouquets and white in yours, with maybe a tiny hint of the burgundy, otherwise it'll detract from your dress in the photos x x


----------



## cla

I think Sarah should take a new job as a wedding planner lol 
That dress is beautiful, when you have dress fittings don't forget to take pics as I want to see what the dresses look like on xxx


----------



## Magik204

Bless ya thank you, I do love the dress but its a gable as its off ebay. xxx 

here is some new pictures of Honor have a browse 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=605606&id=549860636&l=447af6f83c

xxxxx


----------



## cla

God bea is filling out really well you are doing a good job with her.


----------



## Magik204

lol Honor, she was 12lb 2 weeks ago xxx shes doing so well xx


----------



## cla

She looks like a noisy little madam on the pics like she doesn't want to miss a thing


----------



## Magik204

oh she is hun such a cheeky little monster xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hows all the lovely ladies in here? been ages since we all spoke. 

xx


----------



## Magik204

Where has everyone dissapeared to its so quiet in here now xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

I know :(


----------



## sjminimac

hey hey hey pretty ladies and babies! I'm still here. How are you all? What's the gossip? Any new baby pics? Xx


----------



## cla

I'm still just been very quiet :(


----------



## babydeabreu

hey there you are :) ill get some pics up later sarah. how are you and charlie doing?

bea..hows the wedding going can we see pic of the dres? xx

claire - did you talk to keith? xx

well..i'm 4 days late..tested 2 days got a bfn so thinking its just late AF :)


----------



## sjminimac

ooh that all brings back memories lyns! Hey claire bear, how are you doing my lovely? Bea has your dress arrived yet? Charlie is doing really well, he had his first tries of food last week, a little bit of banana then 2 days later a little bit of carrot. We'll be leaving it a few days before giving him anything else just to make sure there's no reactions to it, but he really enjoyed it! Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Aww exciting stuff there hun. we gave andre just a little bit of food each day..couple of spoonfuls to see how he was...the faces are just a picture arnt they lol we not give him..boiled carrots, broccoli, potatos and some times orangic baby chicken mixed with veg and some rice and banana rice. he loves it so much he kicks hes feet and crys for more the porky lol xx



here some update of andreas a couple of weeks ago.. 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs781.ash1/167178_478691082092_511557092_6332578_3182891_n.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_j--FHged4

little man is growing up toooo fast :) xxx


----------



## Magik204

argh now should i show you lol 

no not arrived yet hun cant wait booked date today 15th September xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







B1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2









B2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









dresssss.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydeabreu

awww thats puuuweetieee hun. your going to look drop dead gorgeous in that dress :) red and white..lovely xx


----------



## Magik204

hope so xxxx hope it fits lol 
xx


----------



## babydeabreu

if it doesnt fit can you return it with a different size? x


----------



## Magik204

No hun cant as its to delicate, ordered a bigger size so can be altered if need be xx


----------



## cla

You will look beautiful Hun, have you got an outfit for honor yet


----------



## Magik204

Nope i really dont know what size or what to go for with her 
xxx


----------



## cla

How's everybody getting on xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> How's everybody getting on xxxxx

hey you :) how you feeling? have a good night? :winkwink: :winkwink:

i'm all bunged up rotten..and for some reason andreas got hyper excited loud just wants to scream noises out..much as its funny when your feeling like shit the last thing you want is loudness lol my AF ia late..6 days now..tested yesterday BFN..so thinking its a late one..maybe my cold has got something to do with it :shrug:

other than that im super :thumbup: x


----------



## cla

Yes we did have a good night lol
Bloody hell your af is late, I wonder if anything is hiding in there lol


----------



## babydeabreu

i'm glad you had a good night..me like knowing you happier :)

i dont feel pregnant...i know my mind keeps saying i am but thats just wishful thinking..i dont feel it...i just think my cold that ive got has somehow delayed it. ive tested its bfn so unless it doesnt come next week..where ill test again..i'm gona just give up this month :) xx


----------



## cla

Just think if you are OMG that would be fantastic news xx
Is pete back at work xx


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah i got a big feeling its just late though :shrug: :)

nope hes not back to wrk yet..hes still having phototherapy for hes skin. xx

hows you and hubby..you guys doing ok xx


----------



## cla

He is fine and we are getting on better then ever. It would be even better if I wasn't down.
I bet you love having him at home xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

much as its great having him here..it can be a bit much in a one bedroom ground floor flat...with the three of you :) when your used to working and then just seeing each other come night and maybe weekend..then all of a sudden day in day out 24/7 week after week together it can take its toll and do your head in lol i love him to bits but looking after him and baby i sure do miss me time. he went to manchester to watch the football game so he hasnt been here for couple of days..now im looking forward to seeing him..some times a little break does you soooooo much good.

i'm glad that you and keith have worked things out, nice to know hes there for you and regardless we all have down days..your sooo brave and sooo strong. i think after everything your amazing and doing so well. down days but your super :) xxx


----------



## cla

As he got any idea when he can go back to work, as I bet it's doing his head in not being able to work. But at least he is with the both of you and watching Andreas Grow. 
I get my five mins when Keith is on his game lOl
Have you heard anything from sammy xx


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah i know that feeling. playstation3 is sometimes a goodthing but when there on it for 5 hours thats retarted and becomes abad thing lol 

yeah funny you say that she just pm'd me..so nice to hear from sam its been way to long. ive asked her to pop in so hopfeully she will :)

xxxx


----------



## cla

How is she doing xxxxxxx
Xbox is the best thing that happened in my house lol


----------



## Magik204

Hello girlies how are we all, everyone sunds ok Sammy should come buy we all do miss her xxx 

well my dress is here all so exciting so now let the diet begin so it will fit xxxxx


----------



## cla

Ohhhhh that's fantastic about the dress, how much weight have you got to loss xx


----------



## Magik204

not sure hun need to loose about an inch maybey 2 off my bust lol xx


----------



## cla

So it's your boobies causing the problem then lol


----------



## Magik204

Boobs and back xxx


----------



## sjminimac

you can have a dress adjusted out as well as in, i had to have mine let out at the bust :blush: x


----------



## cla

Keep on rubbing it in about big boobs


----------



## Magik204

cla if i could give them away i would trust me xx


----------



## cla

I will have a little bit off you lol


----------



## Magik204

Lol ya welcome to it xx


----------



## cla

Send it in the post xxxxxxxxx
How are you doing anyway xxxxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

Not great but getting there i suppose how you doing hun xxx


----------



## bklove

Hey girls, what have you all been up to? You have to catch me up, i've been away way to long to read back:) I'm doing ok, i've been sucked into the void called work. I recently changed departments though so that should free me up. I'm think about treating myself to the iphone, what do you guys think? Is it worth spending the money? 

Otherwise, my little man has his surgery scheduled for friday. I guess my mind has been on that to and lately he's been sweating more and has random odd breathing moments, which is tough for me, I have to try hard to hold back the panic that sets in. I can't wait for this to pass, but at the same time I am a little scared to go throught waiting and seeing him after. ugggghhhhh.....but it'll be ok. He'll be ok.


----------



## babydeabreu

Amanda hun :) nice to hear from you, been ages. 

i can only imagen as a mother what your going through, must be very very frightening. what time is hes appointment? what exactly will be happening. i'll be praying that he goes through this with flying colours and out the other end better than before :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:













I Tested this monring after being 12 days late..:bfn::bfn: so maybe the :witch: is just late this month :thumbup:


----------



## cla

God Lynsey I can't believe your af hasn't started yet.


----------



## sjminimac

hey amanda, good to hear from you and glad you're staying strong. I'll have your little man in my thoughts this week x Lynsey, what's occurring? Where's the witch?? How you feeling claire, did yet get to the bottom of that early spotting? Not had time to read/respond to your journal. Hey bea, how's the wedding plans going? You know where i am if you need any help x Well guys from this end not much happening really. Charlie has his 2 bottom teeth through which came from nowhere. I've started the process of applying to go back to work part time, don't think they'll let me which is a bit depressing, but am going to try anyway. Keep your fingers crossed x


----------



## bklove

Hey lyns- Its a little nerve racking as we get closer, its like a count down now and really everything starts tomorrow with his presurgery exam with his heart doctor, than thursday is with his doctor and friday at 7:30 is the surgery. I should get the details of it tomorrow. Right now all I know is its open heart surgry to close his hole. Whats up with your AF? Mines still hasn't come since pregnancy! 

Sj- thanks for keeping him in mind, I appreciate that. Good luck with going back part time, make a good case for it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Its nicer to ease back into it....so i've heard because I couldn't do that myself!

bea- how are the wedding plans going? Gotta love the how to make the dress fit around the boobies challenge:)

Have a great week guys! oh yea, my boy is backed up, he hasn't pooped in like 3 days. I've tried prune juice, cammomile tea, tummy rubs, warm bath, and still nothing. It wouldn't bother me if he wasn't straining and clearly uncomfortable. Its probably from the baby food he's been on- but any suggestions? From what I read they can go longer than that, so i'm going to just wait till we see his doctor on th and see what she says...I was ready to call the on call person last night!


----------



## sjminimac

try rubbing round his little bum hole with cotton wool soaked in warm water, other than that maybe try nappy off time, put a warm wet wash cloth on his tummy for a little bit then massage in clock wise circular motions on his tummy using warm olive oil. Hope some of that helps x x


----------



## babydeabreu

hey amanda try giving him some water or water mixed with couple drops of squeezed orange. andre didnt poo for over 8 days we was so worried but my doc told me this and to try putting sodocrem round hes butthole. (helps to stop them bleeding when constipated) when we did this, the next day he pooped throughout the day :) 

hope that helps xx

I'll be praying for you on friday hun xx :hugs: :hugs:

and as for af girls...not sure what to think no more...still not here still no signs. i think its just not going to come this month :shrug: but i may get some opk's sticks to help me next month(thats if af comes) other wize it will be costly as i would have a clue when to start. im going to test again at the weekend then go from there. :dohh:

amanda...still no af since birth? jeaz is that normal? have you spoke to docs bout that? not to worrie you i just thought af would have started by now for you no?


----------



## sjminimac

i've only had one period since charlie was born, when i took the pill for a few days. I stopped with the pill and haven't had one since. I think it's pretty normal if you ebf x


----------



## babydeabreu

(TMI) but i've just had nookie...and i got like a watery light pink discharge after..only couple of wipes then it went...hummmmmmmmmm now what in the hell is that? i know things have been a little tighter down there since pregnancy but could that make me bruise/bleed a little bit?


----------



## sjminimac

could it be something to do with the surgery? Is it the first time you've had sexy time since? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

nope far from first time hun :) 

god i hate it when my body plays up..mentally its to much!!



how you doing hun? charlie being a good boy for mummy :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

he's being a very good boy! Last night was better, slept 9.30 till 12.30, 12.50 till 2, 2.30 till 5 then 5.30 till 7 so only 3 wake ups and all 3 for feeds and he went back down each time like a dream. Can't see him sleeping throug for a long time because he's a frequent feeder but he's getting better. I still haven't dtd since charlie, mostly because he's been in our room till a few nights ago and is a terrible sleeper but i'm also nervous about it, and the longer i leave it the worse it's getting :( we did 'mess about' a while ago but it was really sore x


----------



## sammynashley

hi ladies!!!!

how is everyone??? and hows the little bubba's?


sorry i havent been about for a little while ive just been so busy and i've been suffering with my PND apart from that all is good for me Jacob is now 6months old i can't believe how quick its gone!

im gunna attach a pic of Jacob at 6months dont know how big itll come out so sorry if its massive:blush: xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1578.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> he's being a very good boy! Last night was better, slept 9.30 till 12.30, 12.50 till 2, 2.30 till 5 then 5.30 till 7 so only 3 wake ups and all 3 for feeds and he went back down each time like a dream. Can't see him sleeping throug for a long time because he's a frequent feeder but he's getting better. I still haven't dtd since charlie, mostly because he's been in our room till a few nights ago and is a terrible sleeper but i'm also nervous about it, and the longer i leave it the worse it's getting :( we did 'mess about' a while ago but it was really sore x

maybe do a little foreplay and see how it goes hun..even when we have nookie now it hurts..just gota do the slow motion :winkwink: especially after my op..i swear that have stiched me up way to much..lol seriously!!.. but being gentel helps at first then after a while its alot better :) 

i think thats what my watery discharge was..little bleed from being to tight :shrug:

start slow and go from there :thumbup:

Glad charlie is getting you in to a routine, definitely makes things so much easier dont it. andreas almost the same...sleeps 9.30 till 11pm then 11 till 3/4am then wakes again bout 7ish...sometimes he goes sleep bout 12 midnight and wakes again 6.30.

how much do you feed charlie now? i feed andre still breast milk as well as say120mg of baby food, sometimes home made sometimes jar food. he loves boil carrots and potatoes and by the way he eats he loves banana pudding or banana and mango lol what do you feed him on hun? 









sammynashley said:


> hi ladies!!!!
> 
> how is everyone??? and hows the little bubba's?
> 
> 
> sorry i havent been about for a little while ive just been so busy and i've been suffering with my PND apart from that all is good for me Jacob is now 6months old i can't believe how quick its gone!
> 
> im gunna attach a pic of Jacob at 6months dont know how big itll come out so sorry if its massive:blush: xxx

hey hun..nice to see you popping in :) jacob is gorgeous, he looks full of sunshine :happydance::)

it has indeed gone very very quick, doesnt feel like 6 months has flown past atall :nope: how has things been your end? thinking bout going back to work? you and ash moved in yet? glad you guys are doing well always nice to hear :hugs:

how has little jacob been? he teething yet? crawling? trying to stand? pulling your hair out(literally) loves a good old grab :haha: keep intouch hun xxx

xx


----------



## sammynashley

things are good my end hun, yeah ive been thinking about it lol i dont wanna go but i have too lol i go back at the end of april, finding child care is a nightmare, me and ash havent moved back in yet, he was mad redundant shortly aftery Jacob was born think jacob was 8 weeks so nearly lost everything but luckily he managed to get a job and started 6weeks ago so were just seeing how things go with money because hes had to take a little bit of a pay cut :growlmad: other than that everythings good.

Jacobs doing well hun, hes started teething but no teeth yet but so much dribble lol i've bought him dribble-on bibs from mothercare and they are amazing they stop his neck and chest from getting soggy, hes not crawling yet but hes just starting to try so hopefuly wont be long, and yes he loves pulling my hair lol.


hows your little one hun?? and how ttc going?? xxx


----------



## sjminimac

hi sammy good to see you :wave: jacob is gorgeous. Lyns am still breastfeeding charlie, have started to give him little tastes of food but not fully weaning him yet. Couldn't tell you amounts but he does like his foods! Xx


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlies, How is every one this evening 

Lynz ~ Blimey that witch is late hun hopefully you will either get a BFP or witch to at least no what is going on. I know hoe you feel with the Nookie, im just not interetsted in it and im not sure if its because of the C-sec or not. 

Sarah ~ Charlie is doing well such a cleaver boy 2 teeth wow and without any fuss, 

Amanda~ Our thoughts and love are with you friday and i hope everything goes ok for you please keep us updated on everything, although i dont comment much at the moment i always try to keep up to date with everyone. 

Sammy ~ Nice to see you hun jacob is gorgeous hun, I can sympathise with the PND ive been struggling this end to its a horrible thing especially when you feel everyone is judging you. I got so bad they are no sending Honor and I to have physcriatric assesments and physocolgy assesments to its a nightmare but like everyone says we will get there soon and i hope thats the same for you to. Dont be a stranger hun. 

Well girls im getting there with the wedding plans slowly still got loads to do and still dont have a venue either, I cant belive that honor is 8 months old only 4 weeks till maternity leaves and god know whats going to happen

with the baliffs i have a good solicitor ( should be for £270 an hour) who is an ex baliff so knows all the laws and that so he is helping and loving the case because they have done so much ilegally. 

xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

haha sammy sound like jacob is a bundel of joy :) sorry to hear bout ash but glad hes picked him self up and got straight back out there..wel done on you too pulling it together :) 

andre is crawling everywhere now, just today he kept crawling everywhere to grab things lol heres alittle clip of him crawling to get the remote control..even though we kept moving it away from him he kept trying to crawl to get it..was so funny. tv addict lol 

here a clip :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpyFRsZO6w

hes so much fun...makes so much noise its brilliant. even when he eats he makes the enjoyment yum yum sound lol 

bea...looks like things are coming together for you too :happydance: slowly but surely you are coming out of all the mess alot more happier. :)

xxx


----------



## Magik204

Oh bless him look at him go get ready to start moving everything, its so quiet on here at the min, yer getting there slowely but you do then something else happens, :O( xxxxx


----------



## bklove

Great poop tips. He went after 4 days (8 days is crazy!) and boy did he drop a BOMB!:)

I'm at the hospital now waiting for my pooper to get out of surgery. They plan to cut through his breastbone, put a patch on the hole, and stitch another hole that should've closed already. I know it will be well eventhough it sounds crazy....and feels crazy, my stomach is doing all sorts of turns....just want to see my man. I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks for your thoughts. 

Lyns- I'm thought about contact my gyn regarding the my missing AF. Maybe my tummy is in knots now because the witch is coming? Any signs of anything for you? The va jay jay is playing tricks with you?:) And I love the video of Andres crawling! lol....and what is it with kids and remotes, malcolm loves himself a remote. 

Sarah- I've heard its pretty normal when you are bf for AF to be MIA, but not sure. As for the nookie, slow and steady. i was nervous like a little school girl to intially, but then you realize its ok. Maybe try to make it a special moment when the little one is sleeping....shoot drink some wine if it will help you relax:) Malcolm still gets up about twice for the night also, glad i'm not the only one. 

Sammy- Great to see you and Jacob is a cutie pie. What have you guys been up to? Sending you lots of :hugs: and I agree don't be a stranger, we are here for you. Have you found anything that helps with the PND?

Bea- thanks for thinking of Malcolm and I. Weddings are one hell of a project. Are you doing most of the planning on your own?


----------



## babydeabreu

hey amanda..i'm praying for him hun..i really pray to god he comes out this stronger than ever. my thoughts will be thinking of you and family sending lots of love and support x :) how long you gotta wait hun?

as for my af it surely is playing games...16days late? just did another test.(BFN) but surely if i was preg it would show by now right? its doing my head in..i just wana no either way. its negative so i'm thinking theres something wrong or it just wants to skip this months? strange!!

keep us all update hun, im sure we all are thinking of you all and will be waiting for your return xxxxx


----------



## sjminimac

amanda how's malcolm? Xx


----------



## Magik204

Amanda how did the surgery go hun, been worrying bout him and you all day xx


----------



## bklove

a missing in action AF, no fun! 

Malcolm came out from surgery well. They patched him up and had a little extra to do but that part went well. Right now he has tubes every where. I was ok with that, and then he opened his eyes a bit and he just looked sad and in pain, and I couldn't take it, i had to sit down....after a while I left the room to just get it together, I felt really woosy...something about seeing your child in pain and you can't hold him, and he doesn't understand...uggh, breaks my heart. I'm taking a break now to talk to you guys. He is well, thank God. But this is something special. They hope to take the breathing tube out tonight, and slowly get the rest of them out. Hopefully he'll be more alert as they go along, he's pretty sedated still, for the better, don't think i'd want to be up to endure this. In between shots of morphine you see the pain on his face though :( 
I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## babydeabreu

Firstly hun..i'm soo so glad that everything went well and that he's on the route to recovery. secondly, he maybe in pain and feel alittle scared but knowing mummy is there im sure that makes he feel so much better...i know hes a baby but they do know when mums there :)

Have the doc said roughtly when he will be able to come home? or is it to soon to ask? what happens now then hun? i think your being so strong and dealing with the whole thing so well. please do keep us updated..knowing he is doing well puts a smile on my face as ive been worried for you ..sending you lots of love xx


----------



## sjminimac

oh thank god, he's not been out of my thoughts or my husband's thoughts at all (gav had tears in his eyes when i told him about the operation). Stay strong lovely, and remember we're all here on standby for support xx


----------



## bklove

you guys are gonna make me cry! Thanks for thinking about us, it goes a long way. And it's good to just share some of this with you guys. Malcolm got his breathing tube out but still has a mask getting some oxygen. He is still doing well and has a few more tubes to go. They are giving him regular pain medication and he now has his soothie so I think thats helping him a bit. He looks less sad, so i'm feeling much better. Mostly resting now. Hopefully by morning he'll be able to try and eat something. I'm hoping I can hold him...really want to hold him and drown him in kisses:) He is in ICU till about sunday, then they step him down like 2 levels before he can go home, hopefully by Tuesday. And after this he'll just get some pain medication, and some heart medication for a little while but then should go on without any issues, so its really just to get past this.


----------



## sjminimac

it's just amazing what they can do for little ones these days isn't it? The way you've explained that all sounds very straight forward and i must say you are such a strong woman and fantastic mummy x x x


----------



## babydeabreu

how you getting on amanda? hope everything is going well up there and i hope you and dh are doing well sending you lots of love hun xxx



Heres alittle up date of andre..he's 6 months now so i've taken hes 6 months picture with mr bear :)

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/DSC02127.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/DSC02105.jpg
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/DSC02103.jpg


i still cant believe how big he is..6 months has just flown past too quick :)


----------



## bklove

hey ladies. I'm doing pretty well and so is Malcolm. Last night was a bit rough as he got stabbed like 5 times with them trying to get an IV in. but he slept well throughout the night, and they took most of his tubes out today and he was more like himself :thumbup: We are looking at going home tuesday and it sounds like he can breastfeed today:) It'll be great to hold him.

Lyns great picture. He is adorable and almost as big as his bear! I'm glad you guys had the idea to do that. It must be crazy looking at the back to back pics and seeing the progression.

Sj- it is crazy what they can do. It really is amazing when you think about what you can do with technology. 

how are all your little people doing? I'm curious as to what everyone ways? malcolm fell off his curve a bit, so he's 14.5lbs and 29inches long. Long and skinny. He should pick up some weight after this though.....take care ladies.


----------



## sjminimac

hey amanda, so so happy to hear your little man is doing well, i honestly never thought anything else, he draws his strength from his mummy and daddy's love :hugs: Charlie is okay, teething is the devil, he's really struggling today and keeps shouting/screaming in frustration the poor little soul. Makes me want to cry for him, he's normally such a mellow little man. I had him weighed about a week and a half ago, still 18lbs 4, hadn't put weight on in 2 weeks but i put that down to going loco in his jumperoo :haha: xx


----------



## sjminimac

here's my boy x
 



Attached Files:







05022011340.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> hey ladies. I'm doing pretty well and so is Malcolm. Last night was a bit rough as he got stabbed like 5 times with them trying to get an IV in. but he slept well throughout the night, and they took most of his tubes out today and he was more like himself :thumbup: We are looking at going home tuesday and it sounds like he can breastfeed today:) It'll be great to hold him.
> 
> Lyns great picture. He is adorable and almost as big as his bear! I'm glad you guys had the idea to do that. It must be crazy looking at the back to back pics and seeing the progression.
> 
> Sj- it is crazy what they can do. It really is amazing when you think about what you can do with technology.
> 
> how are all your little people doing? I'm curious as to what everyone ways? malcolm fell off his curve a bit, so he's 14.5lbs and 29inches long. Long and skinny. He should pick up some weight after this though.....take care ladies.


hey hunnie..so great to hear from you. such great news that the tubes are out and that you can hold and feed him...that must be so overwhelming for you, but yet the best feeling in the world :hugs:...bet you cant wait to be home to put this behind you and continue to grow as a family xxx ;) looks like you have a guardian angel looking out for you all hun 
https://www.goodlightscraps.com/content/angel/angel-17.gif

great to hear that everyones in good spirits :hugs::hugs:



taking pics of andrea and the bear each other is indeed great...he loooks sooooooooo different from birth...going to do it till he's about 18 lol then he really will be bigger than the bear lol 

keep us updated we are thinking of you hun xx


----------



## sjminimac

lyns your little man is looking more and more beautiful every day x


----------



## babydeabreu

hey sarah..thanks hun thats real nice of you too say :)

charlies looking more and more like you everyday...diffinitely has your nice smile. loving the new avatar xx


----------



## sjminimac

thanks hun, i really see myself when i look in his eyes now, amazing feeling. Any sign of af yet? Which baby carrier do you have? I'm in the market for a new one but just not sure which x


----------



## babydeabreu

aww it is indeed a great feeling isnt hun..i think andre looks more like daddy now... yeah i see me in him but alot more of dad :)

i got mine from mothercare hun, its great. think it cost about £24.99 at the time..half price. you can use front and back. here some pics of it from mother care and the link..

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41jDmFLOFCL._SX315_.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41ApWRiBzqL._SX315_.jpg

https://www.mothercare.com/Wilkinet...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42833041&mcb=core

its saying its now £46.95 now though. but its great and can be used till hes over a year if i wanted to use it still :)


as for af nope no signs. i had that pink watery discharge last week but other than that nothing. i'm gona try got docs in the morning see what they say..might send me hospital to get blood test as my docs dont do them. who knows all very strange xx


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies! Hope you're all well be babies too? Amanda how's malcolm? Here's charlie today x
 



Attached Files:







16022011350.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









16022011355.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









16022011354.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cla

OMG it's soooooo scary how quick he as grown. 
I was looking at pics of rian today and I don't know where the time as gone my Little baby is a big boy now, I wish I could freeze time :(


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you know we are home. And that felt amazing to be able to leave and finally come home. He was excited to, lit up when I put him in his car seat, and he can't stand his car seat! Last night was rough though. He has some sort of viral infection and the coughing is rough on his chest. Funny enough that seems worse than him dealing with open heart surgery. Anyway thanks for keeping us in mind, I can't tell you how much I appreciate you guys. 

sj- 18lbs, holy moly! Solid little thing. I can't wait to see if Malcolm plumps up. How long is charlie?


----------



## babydeabreu

Thats great news to have you all home safe and well. you must be emotionally drained from all the worrie hun. it must feel like hes been reborn to have him home with the worse over :)

i know we only know you from here but i have grown quite fond of you and little malcolm, so im deeply happy that things are ok and on an up for you :)

brilliant sending lots of love to you and family xxx


sarah - charlie is growing up so much, he looks so cute, like a right little boy. just lovely :) xx


----------



## cla

amanda i hope he is ok now and doing well the poor little man xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

hi girlies how are we all, 

amanda im so glad little man is finally home where he belongs and everything went well xxxx


----------



## Magik204

Heres are some recent pics of Honor for you to have a peek at and the link to the folder











https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=605606&id=549860636&l=447af6f83c


----------



## cla

That bottom pic of you both is so cute and I lovvvvve her boots lol


----------



## Magik204




----------



## Magik204

i love them all xx


----------



## cla

That's such a sweet pic with your ring


----------



## Magik204

thank you, shes having some more done soon xx


----------



## Magik204

there is some lovely pictures in the folder 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...6&l=447af6f83c


----------



## cla

How are you doing now xxx


----------



## Magik204

Not great but batteling on, been very emotional recently. 

any news on ttc hun xxx


----------



## bklove

very nice pics bea, i like the one with the ring around her toe. Do you plan to hang any of them up around the house? and whats going on emotionally?

Malcolm caught a cold/cough which was horrible the first night he came home- the cough and his chest. The cough has eased but still miserable. Doing the humidifier, baby vicks, and more feeds. That and the boy is glued to me- even gets mad if dad tries to take him. Lucky for him its a long weekend so plenty of cuddles:)


----------



## Magik204

Oh Amanda bless him sounds like you are doing everything to relive it, honors had a cold and i got a Karvol plug in thing seems to work really well but what with that and her tooth shes up alot throught the night crying although shes not actually awake, i even had her sleep in with us last night and that seemed to keep her settled. 

I have a few up around the house hun and having some more done 2morrow and with the wedding dress to so will she what they come out like xxxx


----------



## bklove

I had to google karvol plug:) I use something similar- the vicks vapor squares with the humidifier, not sure if it helps much. How does the plug work? Colds and babies definitly don't go well together. I was wondering if maybe his tooth was coming in and if thats why he's been so irratable to, not sure. How do you know with honor?


----------



## Magik204

honors cheeks are very red hun and sometimes a tempreture to xxx but shes got a cold thats gone to her chest at the moment xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies how we all doing? seem to be very quite in here :)

Amanda - how are you and little malcolm doing? hope everything is ging well and things are going strenght to strenght :)


well as you all know im ttc so i have made a little journal would love it if you all could join me again xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/546985-baby-deabreu-number-2-my-journal.html#post9360000


----------



## Magik204

our pleasure xxx


----------



## cla

I hope we can keep this thread going because I don't want to lose touch xxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

so whats for tea ladies we have chicken and bacon pasta bake withveg 

lovely day monster rode her horsey today she picked the biggest one 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=379112&id=549860636&l=c05d95da7a

have a peek 

ive lost my voice today its so sore :O( xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:


> I hope we can keep this thread going because I don't want to lose touch xxxxxx

oh definitely hun. i want be going no where..ive had my first baby and i'm still here :)

no geting rid of me :happydance: xx

This threads been going since feb 16 2010 lol and we was all talking even before that too. maddness xxx


----------



## cla

I'm here till the end lOl


----------



## sjminimac

i'm still here too! Love my girlies :hugs: xx


----------



## cla

How is everybody doing today xx
Why does the weather have to be so crap


----------



## bklove

i'm here too! and I do hope we all stay connected for awhile...I mostly come on here for you guys. 

Claire- I'm not sure whats up with the weather, it's confused:)

Malcolm is doing well. You can't even guess he had the surgery, he's just carrying on like a normal kid. Thank God for that. Now we are working on getting him out the bassinet and to his crib, along with falling asleep without rocking.....so far alot of tears. Any thoughts on this? If it was up to me we'd snuggle forever!....but I know the separation and independence is important.


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news he is ok. The poor thing as been through a lot xx
Good luck with the crib lol


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> i'm here too! and I do hope we all stay connected for awhile...I mostly come on here for you guys.
> 
> Claire- I'm not sure whats up with the weather, it's confused:)
> 
> Malcolm is doing well. You can't even guess he had the surgery, he's just carrying on like a normal kid. Thank God for that. Now we are working on getting him out the bassinet and to his crib, along with falling asleep without rocking.....so far alot of tears. Any thoughts on this? If it was up to me we'd snuggle forever!....but I know the separation and independence is important.

Hey amanda..thats so nice to here that your little guy is doing really well :hugs: 

..unfortunatly you have nothing to worrie about, i think at this age they get clingy and dont want to be away from us so you got nothing to worrie yourself with there...just do little steps like leaving him on the floor playing with hes toys...leaving him in a bouncer orwalker or cot...giving him a little idependance, just makes it alittle easier on us(this is what i have found to help me so its just what i do not what you have to do) :flower: when andre cries when i put him to bed, with in 5 minutes he's calmed down and gone to sleep(not all the time#) but the more i do it the more he's learning. i have about 5 out of 7 days where hes stuck to me..falls asleep, walks round the hpuse with me, to the shops everywhere! he's on me to he goes a sleep but the the last 2 days i TRY to let him go alseeep by himself and do tings more my him self..this is slowly slowly working the more i do it. but the good thing is soon as mum or inlaws have him he's great and acts like a little angel, so i'm glad thats ok, as some hate being away from mum:)

what i do that helps night time is, i give him hes dinna then the breast, after that he's knocked out sleeping. if he wakes i leave him then he generally falls back to sleep. just what helps me not for everyone xx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on xxxx


----------



## Magik204

were good ta, had a bad week what with floods and being ill xxx wil be back if monster goes to sleep 
xx


----------



## cla

Bea you have had floods !!


----------



## Magik204

Hi girlies well what a week it started last week when neighbour told is shes had a leek for over 3 months and not told anyone, our wall was getting mouldy in the bedroom and had said to her is anything leaking she said no. on inspection hers is ok but ours is so wet any mouldy all the floor boards and carpet had to be ripped up. 

we have all been ill i had no voice for 5 days, monsters got a cold and conjuncativitis, and phils ill too. 

on plus side i had some pre wedding photos took in my dress, and monsters toothy is starting ti show xxxx


----------



## cla

Not a good week then lol
Where's the pics then I want to see how beautiful you look xx


----------



## bklove

lyns- Malcolm is starting to warm up to people now, but they have to do the slow and steady approach, so i'm happy with that. I want to try to do some playdates and still work on the socialization and the clingyness...even though I know its ok, he just loves his mommie!:)

I managed to get him to the crib with ease. Its the sleeping bit now. I feed him and let him fall asleep in my arms then put him down- I found the crying thing to cruel, if he wakes up at night I just give him the paci and he'll go back to sleep, unless its about 5 hours into it, then he has to eat. Still trying to figure out how to phase that out. Maybe feed him less and work down to nothing? I don't know. I was hoping getting some solid foods and bf would help him sleep through the night, but not really. He does still fuss at times, but you can here him trying to work it out- he'll cry then stop, or fuss a bit, so i feel like he's trying to be more independent to. 

Bea crazyness what happened with your home. Is it all resolved now? Mold is a mean thing to get rid of. And I second claire, where are the pics?!:)

Claire- How is ttc going? And honor has teeth coming in, how exciting. Has she been more fussy because of it?


----------



## cla

amanda you are doing good with the crib. i always let rian fall asleep on us then we put him in his crib, but he would always be in bed with me in the morning .
afm im still ttc i got my possitive opk friday and saturday so we have been having lots of [email protected] so fingers crossed.
i think its been 21months now we have been ttc and we still have got nothing 
wheres everybody hiding :[


----------



## Magik204

im here hun yer all sorted had carpet laid at the weekend xx Pics will follow as soon as i get the disc xxx


----------



## cla

Can't wait for the pics xxxx
Where's Sarah I hope she is ok xxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

She's been on and off Facebook hun I think she,is, how u doing z x x,


----------



## sjminimac

i'm here! :wave: sorry i've been dead lazy and just been lurking to keep tabs on you all, i really should post more. I'm okay, had a really really shitty day yesterday (posted about it in girly sanctuary) so am just relaxing with my littlè man today. Will probably go for a walk later too but still in pjs at the mo :blush: How's my girlies doing? Amanda am glad malcolm is doing well, lyns and claire keep on bonking :winkwink: and bea looking forward to seeing those photos x x


----------



## cla

what happened sarah i cant get on that page as im not a member :( you do have to be a member dont you .


----------



## sjminimac

you do, just request access by messaging one of the mods like wobbles or stir crazy. Long story, to do with the horror show that happened after i had charlie and the fact that i didn't realise i'm not over it yet (went for a smear test yesterday and it brought it all flooding back and i was in a bit of a state). Charlie is asleep at the mo but when he wakes i'll log on to my pc and copy and paste it on t here x


----------



## cla

god hun it must have been bad are you ok today xxxx


----------



## cla

bea wheres the pics.
omfg i cant believe honor is 9 months how did that happen


----------



## sjminimac

i'm okay today, was kind of a watershed yesterday, am glad it happened in a way. I can start to move past it now x


----------



## cla

hows your mother in law doing now xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

copied fromGS - I thought i was over it... (sorry about 1 long paragraph am on my phone)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

after i had charlie i heamorraged (sp?), lost a litre of blood and almost ended up in theatre because they didn't know what was causing the bleed, eventually they realised i'd retained some placenta so i was rushed from the birthing centre to a different hospital so it could be manually removed. I was given an injection in the ambulance on the way to restart my contractions, and when i got there a male doctor (big hands) removed the retained piece of placenta. I wasn't at any point offered any pain relief (i'd laboured for a littlè while using gas and air but did most of it naturally) and it got so painful i remember begging them to stop and let me rest and have some paracetamol. It was truly horrific and i'd somehow managed to talk myself into believing what i went through was normal and i was just being silly. My way of dealing with it i guess. Anyway, i knew i wasn't completely past it because i've been too frightened to even start having sex again, luckily i have a very understanding husband (he was there in the room when all this happened). Well, today i went for a smear test, and it all came flooding back. My entire body shook throughout and i cried my heart out. The nurse was obviously concerned so i briefly told her why. The first thing she asked was was i given morphine? No, nothing. Then was i given any pain killers? No, nothing. Was i taken to theatre? No, it was performed in a side room. She was shocked at what had happened and has offered me counselling. I don't think i'll take her up on the offer but i need to move past this for the sake of my marriage! No sex for over 6 months? Not many men would handle that. I don't know what to do next. I don't even really know why i'm posting this, i think i'm just trying to figure it all out


----------



## cla

bloody hell i didnt realise it was that bad if i was you i would talk to some one or speak to your dr.
have you tried to have sex ???


----------



## Magik204

Blimey sarah, hun i think talking about it may help although you dont feel it will at the moment you never know its worth a try, 


Cla i know its all flown past im off maternity leave havent got a clue what to do, got hearing for tribunal at the end of the month then court for the bailiff thing at beg of april all great fun 

the pics off the dress are still with the photographer so i will nag her to do them xxxxx


----------



## cla

bea what are you thinking about doing now. are you going to be a stay at home mom or look for a job xx


----------



## Magik204

i really dont have an idea at the moment hun got so much to think about with the tribunal and the court case with regards to fraud so lots and lots going on xxx


----------



## cla

How's your day so far bea as honors tooth came through yet xx


----------



## Magik204

i have been awake since 1.30 this morning honor wouldnt sleep, her tooth is through but only just xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey sarah :) jeaz I didn't no you went through so much with Charlie at birth... No wonder why you not ttc that is prob the last thing on your mind!! Nice to know that gav has been so brilliant to you and not been an arse with the sex. Hope you feel better with the councillor some of them guys are great and help you out more than you could think. I saw one when my dad was dying of brain damage never would of hot through it with out them. Don't be scared to say how you feel they really do care and try to help :) hope the councillor can help you feel better and help you guys slowly get back to being intimate :) 

I think you have been doing so great these last months, you keep that up im sure you will be fine :) 

Definitely up for coming up to see you guys for the weekend.. Be nice to spend some time With you and for Charlie and Andre to play together :) ever wana chat you know my number xxx


Bea- first tooth wicked that's just great, I feel for you with the screaming because Andre is at that stage now where he's gums are really hurting him, he loves to push he's thumb hard against him gum... That bonjella is just the nuts and works treat :) what have you been giving honor to help her?? Tips?? 


Amanda- hun you :) no nice to hear that things are slowly getting back to normal for you. It's been some hard months for you, nice to know that little man is doing you proud :) 

I don't leave Andre to cry no more than 5 minutes as after that he screams and then it breaks my heart so I put him on the breast till he falls Sleep but leaving him for a wee while does do the stick some times :) 

Have you guys thought bour when you ttc again? Xx


----------



## cla

Bea the poor thing and you for being up that long xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

thought i'd add some pictures of andre as he's now 7 months old!! :dohh: where has the time gone?

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/197047_10150094641792093_511557092_6676285_1740874_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196473_10150094653702093_511557092_6676399_7130589_n.jpg

has anyone else got any recent pictures of there little bubbas?

seen as there growing up so quickly, be nice to see them xx


----------



## Magik204

No going to upload some xx


----------



## Magik204

i cant remember what you have seen xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC01399.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC01385.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 0









DSC01382.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 0









DSC01358.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0









DSC01357.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Magik204

few more
 



Attached Files:







DSC01355.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0









DSC01356.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 0









DSC01353.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC01352.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 0









DSC01275.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Magik204

I have some pictures of Honor on her horsey to the biggest 16.hh but i cant upload them on here as the its not a jpeg but u can see them using this link 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=379112&id=549860636&l=c05d95da7a
 



Attached Files:







DSC01254.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 0









DSC01202.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0043.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sjminimac

charlie at 6 months old, the middle one is with my younger sister x
 



Attached Files:







09032011428.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









05032011419.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1









08032011424.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

First of all I can't believe how much they have all grown and that they have changed so much. What little cuties you have all got.
But my concern is Lynsey what have you got on that poor child as he been naughty lol


----------



## Magik204

lol bless him xx


----------



## babydeabreu

awww lovely..i just love photos :)

bea - honor is so gorgeous, love that picture of her in the box lollol

sarah - charlie is just adorable, he's looking more and more like you everyday, can also see gav in he's face :)

claire hahahaha i know i know pete got it when he went to old trafford to watch the manchester united football match, so the outfits is legit :) ITS ONLY GOING TO GET SICK ON DRIPPLED ON FOOD ON, then frown in the wash so its all good hun lol :)

amanda - how you doing hun? got any piccys of your little man?

claire? dont think your getting away put some up with you and rian too we all wana see :) xxx


----------



## Magik204

yer cla come on xx


----------



## sjminimac

cla said:


> First of all I can't believe how much they have all grown and that they have changed so much. What little cuties you have all got.
> But my concern is Lynsey what have you got on that poor child as he been naughty lol

That's pretty much what i said! Going to put charlie in his man city shirt when andreas and lyns and pete come up to visit! :haha: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> First of all I can't believe how much they have all grown and that they have changed so much. What little cuties you have all got.
> But my concern is Lynsey what have you got on that poor child as he been naughty lol
> 
> That's pretty much what i said! Going to put charlie in his man city shirt when andreas and lyns and pete come up to visit! :haha: xxClick to expand...

hahaha we will be putting him in hes arsenal top sarah when we come up lol :haha::haha: ..Arsenal the gunners, all guns blazing :gun: :haha::haha::haha: xx


----------



## sjminimac

arsenal is fine by me hun, my kid sister is an arsenal fan (not sure why, she's born and bred manc like me!) x


----------



## cla

Arsenal is alot better then man u lol
I will try and get some pics of rain when we go out for his birthday, but trying to get a pic of a 9 year old is bloody hard lol attitude all the way


----------



## babydeabreu

hurry up claire we wana seeeeeeeeeeeee lol whens rian b/day? 

oh how sunny it is over here, dont go out side though the weather is no fool its cold out there lol but i love the sun makes you feel so much better bout life :)

would love to go swimming but af is here not sure people would want to see leekage ewwwwwww lol so next week i shall go, andre will have to go in the bath instead lol 

xx


----------



## cla

The bath is alot cheaper lol
His bd is the 30th and we go to Alton towers on the second so we will get some pics then, you might even get on of me ;)
The weather was lovely this morning dried all my washing but it's gone cloudy now, I can't wait for some sun


----------



## babydeabreu

Alton towers oh how lovely. planning on going there in the summer :)

hope you have a great time there, make sure you bring your own food as its going to be very expensive eating there lol :)

looking forward to seeing these piccys :)


----------



## cla

Have you seen the vouchers in the sun 2 free adult tickets if you collect the vouchers xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

nope but i shall be buying it from now on to get them FREE tickets..if its free i'm in lol x


----------



## cla

Don't you know anybody that has it


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies, got the outcome letter from my flexible working app and they've declined all the requests of change of hours :cry: am devastated. Am going to go through the appeals process but have only just stopped crying :( xx


----------



## cla

Oh Sarah iam so sorry, how do they expect you to work those hours when you have just had a baby xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh no sorry sarah..did they say any reasons to why? gutted for you hun, i hope you can appeal it and it makes a differencexx

jeaz i know my work will do the same as its a full time. ive only got till may to decide what i'm doing. 

atleast your doing this course hun, hope that can lead to something better for you xx


claire- nope i dont hun x


----------



## sjminimac

yeah i'm appealing they gave me loads of bullshit reasons, especially as there's already someone else doing practically the same hours as i'm requesting. Still, cv is going onto monster tomorrow :nope: x


----------



## cla

That's it dont give up, evenbetter you are looking for another job. It shows employers don't give a shit about you, I know I've learned the hard way.


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> yeah i'm appealing they gave me loads of bullshit reasons, especially as there's already someone else doing practically the same hours as i'm requesting. Still, cv is going onto monster tomorrow :nope: x

oh that sucks hun, lets hope putting your cv up will help you out alot :) try to keep positive x


----------



## sjminimac

my face has never fit there anyway, i'm too professional! Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> my face has never fit there anyway, i'm too professional! Xx

thats right, they dont need you your tooo good for them :) xx


----------



## cla

You will get another then who wouldn't want to employ you xx


----------



## sjminimac

:hugs: xx


----------



## cla

What was you asking them for that they were total tits that they wouldn't give it to you xx


----------



## sjminimac

full time over 4 days! Apparently i'm so great that the company will collapse and the walls will fall down if i'm not there 5 days a week. :shrug:


----------



## cla

Only a bloody day you are joking


----------



## bklove

cla- hope the extra lovin leads to a bun in the oven:)

Sarah- uggh, well you are a strong woman for having come through that experience and you may have to remind your body of that...and go to counseling. A few sessions just talking it out might be what you need...or even talk it out with your hubby, if you haven't already and just take it very slow?
And the little one is looking scrumpcious!:)....and sorry to hear about the hours, appeal away and lets see what happens...have I mentioned you are a strong woman?:hug:

bea- whats all this trial stuff? And time does fly, 9 months already? I was just thinking how quickly 7 months went for Malcolm and really how fortunate we are to have him. 

lyns- we do want another one, but I think i'm going to wait atleast another year and get settled into work...unless thinks just work out otherwise. We did get it on once w/o a condom, but chances are slim that will amount to anything, but I say that to say you never know!....and still no AF yet! I need to go see my gyn soon about that. And the little man is still gorgeous!

so crib time has took a turn for greatness! lol. He sleeps from about 8p till 4:40 ish, will eat and go back to sleep till about 6:30 before I go to work. He does occasionally get up at 1, but will go back to sleep with a quick pop of the paci in his mouth. I'm glad because I was worried he would really fight sleeping throught the night and I was really torn with the crying it out and being to comforting bit. 

I've been bad with pics- I take to long to take it off the camera and then dred doing it, and then once I do i'm to tired/lazy to then upload to get it on here.....that said, here you go:
Coming home from surgery last month (the happiest he's been to get in his car seat)
https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/th_100MEDIA_IMAG0002.jpg

Sitting up: https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/th_100MEDIA_IMAG0012.jpg


----------



## bklove

and some video! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-pQZFh5Jlo


----------



## Magik204

arghh amanda he is adorable glad everything is going ok with him xxxx


----------



## cla

Its about time Amanda he as got a cheecky smile lol


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> and some video! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-pQZFh5Jlo

oh i love him amanda ...he looks so grown up and sooo happy :)

loving he's hair too x


----------



## bklove

lol, thanks ladies. He is doing well and now we are working on fattening him up. But I don't think he's going to get that big though, just long and older looking. Whats everyones thoughts on Japan? It's truly crazy whats going on.


----------



## babydeabreu

I can't believe what happened over there.. There whole world has been turned up side down. Feel so sorry for there families and for the people that are missing!! But I think there lying about the radiation levels, there saying there not high that the risks are not that bad, I think there's alot more going on. Breathing in radioactivity is very dangerous can cause cancer and also sorts of seriously illnesses, but there making it out to be nothing and that it's under control!!!.. if that was the case why have 6 of them blown up, polluting the air with more radiation!! 

Totally shocking, hope that some things can be done to help the living to servive.there homeless, have lost everything and some have lost everyone.so sad!! the world happeneds in misterious ways, they say everything happends for a reason, i can see no reason for this!!


----------



## cla

It's just one thing after another in this world , I feel so sorry for them.


----------



## Magik204

its such a horrible thing just hope people can help them some how xxx


----------



## Magik204

Where is everybody, How sad is comic relief xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

i'm here hun. i cant watch it but i watched it 2 years ago and its very sad xx


----------



## bklove

was coming by to say hello but malcolm just woke up and slid out his car seat, must tend to cranky puss:) hope you guys are enjoying the weekend. any plans? I'm still in disbelief about Japan, now they are saying radiation was found in food...makes u worry for them and what might get around the world.


----------



## cla

How are my wonderful ladies doing xxxxxx


----------



## sjminimac

hey lovely ladies, we're all good here. Have written my appeal letter and it's bloody good even if i do say so myself. I've opened up a can of whoopass and i'm feeling pretty good about it! :happydance: how are you all? Xx


----------



## cla

Sarah I hope you get the days you want


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> hey lovely ladies, we're all good here. Have written my appeal letter and it's bloody good even if i do say so myself. I've opened up a can of whoopass and i'm feeling pretty good about it! :happydance: how are you all? Xx

hey sarah..well done you. girl power all the way!!! :happydance: i hope that they get that and things go more your way. fingers crossed that you get soemthing good out of this xxx


----------



## Magik204

its very quiet on here recently are all our babies causing trouble xx


----------



## cla

I'm still here I've got nobody to play be up , but ive got a mouthy git lol


----------



## babydeabreu

haha oh yes he is bea, hes getting so naughty these days..he wants to grab and pull and eat everything lol he crawls everywhere grabbing things absolutly loves mummys hair, everytime i have a tiny bit of hair hanging down..he's like ohhh i like that yank!! just lovely :) lol 

other than teething not really sleeping he's just great to be around...i love playing with him, just so much joy :) xx

How are you doing bea? you feeling alot better towards honor? wedding almost sorted? i bet you cant wait till the day you get married :) xx

Hope all you others are enjoying motherhood.

claire cant wait for them days lol xx


----------



## cla

Lynsey Omg it's like bagging your head up a wall , he knows how to pull all the right strings and he as always got something to say , little bugger lol


----------



## babydeabreu

hahahaha sounds like my brother when he was younger lol like i said i cant wait for them days :dohh: :dohh: lol x


----------



## cla

Half the time my mom says she will bang our heads together lol


----------



## babydeabreu

hahha good old mummy eh :)


----------



## cla

No I think sometimes she forgets rian is my son lol


----------



## bklove

bring on the whoop ass! lol...keep us posted on the beat Sarah:) 

Its 1:17am, and outside of checking on you ladies i'm about to clean a bit. The house is a MESS, lol...when i'm bothered its a problem! So I figure i'd atleast do the livingroom quickly, while taking a little quiet me time then head back to bed. Its been a short week but an exhausting one. I've been putting alot of time into work, and I still have so much to do. Its hard because I want to get everything done, but I really feel like its taking from my family and sucking me dry! I'm trying to make it my point to not get caught up, but its hard...like today I stayed late again to get paper work done, even though I want to leave on time everyday, :nope:, help me ladies, help me!


----------



## babydeabreu

Ohhh no sorry hun that things are getting on top of you. Must be so hard doing everything as well as working... I definitely take my hate off to you Amanda, seem things are getting to much, maybe just pull back alittle bit even if that's a day less at work and more at home!! Or have a day off extra a month and make that either family day or day for your self hun :) xx


How's my little man doing?? Xx


----------



## Magik204

Hi girlies how are we all 

Amanda how are you all over there how is malcom doing 

Sarah - charlies getting so big but look at him hes gorgeouse 

Lynsey - i love the picture of you comparing andreas to pete on facebook you should show cla 

cla - how you doing over there i hope your still bonkng lots and that ryans not playing you up to much 


Well girlies some good news this end. I had my employment tribunal today and *I WON * i didnt get everything i was after but i got what i was owed totallying to £1300 no the difficult part is trying to get it as they have a high court judgement against them with £101k debt so should be fun but i will get it eventually 

lets hope court next week goes so smoothly 

Honors getting big shes now 14lb 5oz and 10 months old 2morrow, we have almost got 2 toothy pegs and another on the way

i took her to the park for the first time last week and have took some pictures for you to have a peek at cla


----------



## Magik204

and few more 





this is one of my bridesmaids dressses


----------



## cla

Bea that's fantastic news I bet it's like a weight lifted off you shoulders, at least you know you will get the money xxxxx
I can't believe she is 10 months old she as done fantastic saying she was born so early.
I think she is a spit of her daddy.
So when's the next


----------



## babydeabreu

again bea congrats and well done hun....hope you get more than you deserve :)

bea is looking so grown up and soo beautiful, she looks so happy playing!! 

also loving the dress, how many bridesmaids you got hun? xx


----------



## Magik204

She is such a cheeky monster

Lynz im only having 2 but one is being a pain in the arse so may only be one xx


----------



## cla

Who are you having as bridesmaids xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

oh really why hun? why she being an arse for? 

i'm not sure who im having as my bridesmaids, might not even have any just my pageboy lol


----------



## Magik204

Im having my friend lisa that lives where i live and owns the horses, and i was going to have an old friend lorna but shes being an arse expecting me to buy her stuff for her and making excuses xx


----------



## cla

Bea I would stick to the one


----------



## sjminimac

bea if she's not extremely grateful to be picked as your bridesmaid and is making demands then she doesn't deserve to be so tell her straight. She needs to be reminded what the role of bridesmaid actually is, it's not just a pretty dress! I hope you're all well. We're good, not been on for a while cos have been away on a caravan holiday on the east coast which was lovely. Charlie had his first swim, first go on a swing, first sandcastle, first tiny taste of choc - he loved the whole week! I'll post some pics. Bea i hope some of your luck rubs off on me, got my appeal meeting at work on wednesday morning and am pooping myself :argh: xx


----------



## sjminimac

charlie
 



Attached Files:







30032011553.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3









29032011536.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









30032011547.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1









30032011545.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1









29032011532.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

I hope you had a good holiday , it looks like Charlie enjoyed himself xxx
Good luck wednesday xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Happy mothers day for yesterday girls :)

loving little charlie sarah..hes just gorgeous, he has lovely eyes :) glad that you all had a nice holiday away, looks like you had a nice time by the looks on he's face :hugs: 

good luck for wednesday, hope it all goes to plan and you get what you rightly deserve xx



hey amanda how you getting on hun, hope you had a lovely mothers day :) xx


----------



## bklove

Lyns & Bea- Malcolm is doing well, eating like a champ and full of energy. I feel like i'm barely keeping up with pumping and part of me wants to quit already, but trying to make one year! What is everyones thoughts on bf?

Bea- lyns is one cutie pie! and congrats on winning, I know that must feel great. You know seeing honor in the swing has inspired me to try malcolm in a swing!
As for the arse bridesmaid, lol, I think she should chip in a bit. I'm a bridesmaid for my good friend, and being on that side of the fence sucks rocks to mostly because shes a mean bride to be. I'm trying to work with her though. I'm actually buying my dress, AND my ticket to her destination wedding. Its going to be Malcolms first vacation and ride on a plane! I'm more excited about that than the wedding.

Is it mother's day over there already? Congrats my mommies! For us its the first Sunday in May. It feels good to experience that this year. We are mommies!


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies, i had my appeal meeting and lost :cry: they're not willing to budge so looks like i'm out x


----------



## cla

Omg Sarah iam sorry what can you do now xxx


----------



## cla

Can't you ask for parent friendly hours xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

no such thing where i work. Am going to have to find something else, or speak to tax credit people to find out if i'd be better off not returning :shrug: x


----------



## cla

You can do your tax credits on line Hun and it let's you know there and then.
Do they realise they are going to lose you xx


----------



## sjminimac

i don't think they'll particularly care hun if i'm honest, i've been off for 9 months already and they've got someone covering my role anyway. What's the website address lovely, do you know off the top of your head? Xx


----------



## cla

Just put tax credits in then it should come up with somthing.


----------



## bklove

Man, I hope something else works out. Whats the tax credit mean? 

So I have a mini issue. My best friend is pissed at me because I told her she was 
basically insensitve for not acknowledging that I'm doing all that I can to get myself and my family to her destination wedding...which is at an adult only resort (keith is going to watch malcolm while we stay at a place next to hers). She basically told me well no one told you to do all of that and we really fell out. Now i'm not sure how to handle it. I apologized for anything I said that may have upset her, because she did ask me how I felt, but it got blown out of proportion. And now i'm not sure if this might ruin a friendship:( Furthermore I just bought my darn bridesmaids dress and I still have to buy our plane ticket.


----------



## babydeabreu

sarah i'm so sorry you lost with work..thats so unfair..what did they say the ground were why you couldnt get them hours? have you spoke to the tax credit and child credit? always helpful to get all help you can get hun. hope your ok? xx

amanda - i think personally your in the right as your GOING OUT YOUR WAY to make her happy to get there, i think she should have been greatful as its an adult only resort...what are you meant to do leave little legs out sde on he's own? i think its great that you have actually made effort to get there (found away round it) i think you should just text her saying - that you didnt mean to step on anyones toes you thought you was doing the best thing in helping her doig this - not stress her out making more work or worrie - you have made it work for all of your family to be there for HER big day. its a win win situation going to another place so that ALL your family can be there i think is just really nice!! i think she may be all stressed out and worriing bout planning , the big day she just wants a perfect wedding hun :) she MAY have over reacted some what hun!! just text her and go from there xxx

hope all you lovely ladies are doing well? xxx


----------



## bklove

Well I finally remembered my password so I can check in at work! 
Lyns-yood advice, wish I got it before I called her, lol. I left her. Message apologizing for how crazy this has gotten, and that I hope our friendship can get past this....still bothers me, but I'm trying to move on which sucks. Maybe it doesn't bother her as she is yet to call me.


----------



## babydeabreu

then maybe you should just leave her to it. you have said sorry and that you dont want to lose her friendship, if she isnt getting back then maybe just let her have a sulk and leave her to it. its her big day shes the one who will look back and realise it was a massive misunderstanding!! harsh as that is but you shouldnt have to beg for someone when you was simply doing to help her situation!! i think personally she is being really unfair and stubbon hun. just let her cool off you have done your bit :)

i know its horrible and upsetting, shes your friend and its all come down to this, but like i said you have said sorry thats all you can really do :(

but try not to let it get to you as you have your own family to think of, i think you have been through enough to worrie about something you cant control, if shes a true friend she will contact you and apologize too so you guys can put it all behind you, if she dont then atleast you know where you stand :) hope your ok xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey hows everyone in here? gets so quite in here thee days :(


just thought i'd post some recent pics seen as i havent posted pics of him in a while :)

heres little legs with his crazy hair lol xx

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/208007_10150142458957093_511557092_6893779_5171243_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/208173_10150142346887093_511557092_6893259_7278592_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/215737_10150142536777093_511557092_6894372_3302784_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/208502_10150142347542093_511557092_6893267_1579943_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/216677_10150209627599680_526179679_8610688_7035945_n.jpg


----------



## cla

Look at his hair omg he as got so much lol
I can't believe you let pete put that top on him again lol
Just being nosey cow as pete got a tap out top on, if that is pete behide him lol


----------



## babydeabreu

lol no thats he's mate. dont no what he was wearing tbh lol x


----------



## babydeabreu

Hapy birthday bea :) hope you have a good one hun xxx

https://www.hencam.co.uk/hencam_forum/extensions/InlineImages/image.php?AttachmentID=1078


----------



## sjminimac

yay happy birthday lovely bea x x x x x x x x


----------



## cla

happy birthday bea xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bklove

Bea have a great bday! If I may ask what age are you celebrating? :)
Lyns- great pics. His hair and bright eyes does stand out to, beautiful! How's are things going as a full time mom? My friend did apologize, via text and I felt better about it but haven't spoken to her since. She still wants me there so I do still plan to go, but family is still priority and I guess no one can really get that till they have there own- with a child.

It's getting warmer and the only thing that sucks is most days I'm at work! Mr.mom is taking Malcolm out a lot though and I go when I can. Now that the wedding is on I definitely need to get out. I've lost some weight but still not where I want to be. How is it losing the baby weight for you guys?


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlies sorry for the lack of contact had no credit on my dongle and my fones internet has been playing up Thank you for birthday wises amanda im 28 hun. 

Look at andreas hes getting so big hun and look at how much hair hes got xxx 

i will get some pics of honor up in next day or to cant belive she will be 1 in 8 weeks its mad xxxx 

How are we all doing now and bubs too xxxx


----------



## bklove

28. Cool. Wishing you many more Bea. Malcol is presently one cranky snot monster! I really hope his cold goes away soon. 

How is everyone? Any Easter plans. Have a great holiday everyone. Jesus loves you and so do Malcolm and I! We may go to the zoo tomorrow if it doesn't rain.

Lyns- I love the family pic, you guys are beautiful.


----------



## Magik204

Hi Amanda, Oh bless him poor malcome, Easter i think were going to the inlaws for l;unch and to my dads in the evening but not entirly sure whats happening. Phils got the 11 days off some hopefully we will get to go to the animal petting zoo and to the sea life centre as Honor loves fish so i think seeing all the big fish she will love xx 

And taking the horses to the beach on tuesday which will be nice. 

What are all you guys up to


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies. My parents are coming to visit us in the morning then we're seeing gav's parents, then on monday my sister and nephew are visiting. Today we just window shopped in the town centre and yesterday we spent the day at the park which was lovely :) here's some recent pics x
 



Attached Files:







DSC00140.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 0









DSC00146.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0









23042011668.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0









22042011643.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sjminimac

sorry didn't expect them to all be sideways! :blush: x


----------



## Magik204

Argh bless him looks like he enjoyed it xx


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlies how are we all i cant belive how quiet this thread has gone i keep popping by and no one has commented on anything 

Sarah - Charlie is growing so fast how much does he weigh now 

Lynz - look at andreas look at all that her hes a little cutie How much does he weigh any news on TTC bean 2 

Amanda - How you doing over there hun, Howz malcome doing, and lol how much does he weigh 

Sammy - Hope your ok hun how are you all doing 

Cla - How you doing hun howz the TTC going any news?? Howz Ryan, How much does he weigh lol ( didnt wanna leave you out ) 

Well girlies i thought i better update you with some picci's of Honor shes turning into such a character, she now waves, roars, falls of the sofa, and just goes mad for silly things xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

she's just gorgeous bea. Haven't had charlie weighed yet, am thinking of taking him this evening as it's been almost a month now. So how is everybody? How are the wedding plans going? Xx


----------



## cla

bea im loving the pictures time flys to quick. im good i had number 4 mc last week so im plodding on as much as i can, really can anything else go wrong.
as for rians weight i think he is about 4 1/2 stone thats a guess but he is just a bag of bones, thank god he follows keith lol
just over a week till i go on holiday and i really cant wait, which really is a shock as i hate going away.


----------



## Magik204

another one blimey you ok hun, xx


----------



## cla

It's like a walk in the park now I'm getting to used to them.


----------



## Magik204

Have they looked into it anymore hun, im so so sorry :O( wish you were closer to have cuddles honor would cheer you up xxx


----------



## cla

I'm just having my progesterone levels checked at the moment and that's about it as I have had anything else checked. I've just got to think at least I can get pregnant so that isn't a problem it's just keeping them


----------



## Magik204

Bless you is there anything you can buy over the net that can help i had 4 mc 2 hun 1 abortion and then Honor so know what your going through xxx


----------



## cla

I've seen the progesterone cream but it's like over £20 plus some say it doesn't work and some say it does so I'm like in limbo there. Im going to start to take vit b6 again because that can help progerstone rise what I have read anyway.


----------



## bklove

Hey guys. I'm at the GYN now, pissed he has me waiting an hour. I decided to just check in to make sure everything is working ok-period still hasn't come. Outside if that we are good. We plan to travel to Dominican republic next month. Malcolms first flight! Any tips?


----------



## bklove

turns out things are good! He saide while i'm breastfeeding period just might not come. Crazyness! Anyshoes, came by for a second to wish you all a *Happy Mother's Day!*


----------



## Magik204

Happy mothers day ( although not in the uk) Hope you are well good news on period front at least you dont have the pain that comes with, i dont get them either but thats to do with the pill that im on. Howz malcome?? i dunnp where the others have got to 

we had fun bank holiday monday one of the horses decided to get stuck in the river and we had 3 fire engines which none of the, were any help lol what an hectic day that was. xxxxx


----------



## sjminimac

hey ladies! Thanks for bringing the thread back i lost it for a while! Good news about af amanda, i haven't had mine yet either, god bless breast feeding! Poor horsie bea, is he/she okay? Not hurt? Xx


----------



## Magik204

Yer she's fine hun, can't belive honor will be 1 in a few weeks x x


----------



## sjminimac

i know, where has the time gone?! She's a little belter though, you should be so proud x x


----------



## Magik204

Thanks hun she has got such a character, shes sitting here with strawberry in one hand carrott in the other lol she ate the bananas end earlier skin included lol 

im trying to decide where to have my tattoo want something with honors name and dob xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

what about on your wrist? Or the side of your foot? Or the back of your neck? If you get it done before your wedding it might be an idea to get it done somewhere it can be covered up if needs be, had to ask the make up artist to cover up one of mine (top of my back) because it didn't quite match my dress! I'm wanting another tattoo but am waiting till i stop breastfeeding x


----------



## bklove

Hey ladies. Glad to hear i'm not the only one with a missing in action period. It is nice not to have to deal with it though. At the same time i'm wondering if it will hurt like hell once it does come back. 

Bea, a tattoo a? cool. I've thought about it for years, but still haven't gone through with one. I like the idea of incorporating the baby and the soon to be hubby. How are your wedding plans going? 

Time does fly. Any plans on celebrating first birthdays? I'm actually looking into celebrating my 30th bday next month:) I'm up late now looking around at places. To bad you guys weren't closer, i'd invite you all!:)


----------



## Magik204

where is everybody???


----------



## sjminimac

i'm here! Charlie is crawling! And pulling himself up! He's growing up so quickly x x


----------



## Magik204

arrrhhhhh bless him, i saw pics so cute, Honor pulls to stand but not crawling as yet xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on I've had not Internet!! Due to moving it's been abit mental, but slowly getting things sorted. Sofa is almost here got half now and the rest coming Tuesday woohooo :) it's a lush red sofa with a corner seat and alfo finally got our bed up lol 

How have you all been? How's the little ones? Andrea is just sobig now. He's got one big toothy on the bottom front, he's trying to walk now as crawling is getting boring for him ashe seems to wNa run everywhere but fulls lol trying to stand on he's own, climbs things like sofas the beds and me lol hes also trying to speak all he can say is ma moo and wooooooooo lol it's just fantastic but same time getting very tiring now that he's so active:happydance:

Here's A pic taken jus after he was 9 months :)





https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC02647.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC02651.jpg 

Getting very big now :)

Amanda - hows you Hun and little man doing? Is he keeping mummy and daddy awake all day and night like Andreas is lol how's work been? Are you guys going awake anywhere this year?

Sarah- how you doing? You still doing the breast support course? How u 

finding it? Hope Charlie is doing well and gav is ok too. Hofully in couple months be good to come down too see you guys :) xx

Hey Bea :) what kind of tattoo you going for? Got a pic?

Anyone heard from sammy? Hope your doing ok Hun and bubba is well x


Be nice to see recent pics of you all and bubba if you got some :) seems like ages since we all spoke. Really hope u all are enjoying life as mummy and life is treating u all well xx


----------



## bklove

hey ladies! Malcolm is doing well, his dad is busy trying to get him to walk. Hes taken a few steps from the table to the couch but hasn't realized he can really do it. Its been great to see him developing. I think the only thing that is hard is I miss alot with being at work. I'll say to Keith look he just did...and keith will be like oh i saw that already:dohh: So I told him not to say that anymore so I can feel more a part of things and not left out. 

Any shoes, next month we take our first plane ride to Dominican Republic! I'm excited, there is lots of cute baby summer gear. Any tips on flying? And what about you guys, any upcoming plans? I celebrate my 30th bday next month to. :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey amanda :)

great news that little man is taking steps to walk..it is indeed the best feeling watching them grow ;) when petes working and andre does things i either film it or take pictures and send them to him..that way its not just me that sees it all. maybe you could hint to keith to do that so you dont find it so hard :)


wow Dominican Republic..very nice hun. how long you planning on going for? bet its exciting for you going away with your family just the three of you all together no stress no worries :) whens your birthday? petes celebrating hes 30th as well on the 18th on june, shame you live so far we could of had one massive bang lol :)

we are planning on going to ghana is 3 weeks(maybe), just getting all jabs sorted and passports etc then we shall be off to see petes aunties and uncles cousins etc...he's mum went out there last week for three months and asked me pete and hes sister togo, so we all going hopfully by 20th of june :) got to admit though, even though we will be getting all the jabs taking the tablets etc im still kinda worried that andreas will catch malaria. ive waited for ever to get him and i dont want nothing to harm him...seeing the doctor on friday to get the jabs and to seek advice on not only getting the jabs whilst pregnant as it may be to much doesage for andre, might be to seriously danergous to give me the two jabs and the antimalarial tablets and then the same but smallier dosage to him!! hes just an infant!! i know i may be overreacting but it only takes one bite from a mosquito that could kill you. its so strange because im so looking forward to it but just that little bug is putting me off. if the doc recommends that i should wait till next year then we will go next year..i know people go all the time but when your not from them sides not used to the climate and our immune system different from not born there...

petes mum goes everyyear and never has the jab as she was born from them sides and says she doesnt need it! she has always been find. but little 9 and half month old andreas system is still growing. im not going to lie im actually scared to take him!! see what the docs say to me friday :)

so maybe going ghana in three weeks maybe not :shrug:

xx


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girles were all still here 

Lynz -- wow look at andreas cant belive how big hes gotten and how much hair he has now. I cant bet your excited about going to see petes family will be nice andreas will love it. Howz TTC going any news yet. 

Amanda -- I bet malcome is a right little cheeky monkey now. same goes although your nervouse about the trip i bet once your there you wont want to come home. 

Cla-- i hope your enjoying your holiday 

Sammy where are you 

Sarah -- Look at charlie now some lovely pics you need to share on here to. xxx

Well Honors 1 in just 2 weeks cant belive how quick it has gone, she is such a character she has 6 teeth 4 top 2 bottom and another bottom one now starting to come, she stands if shes holding on to things, doesnt crawl as yet but is in to everything. shes been saying brawwww and rummmm but last night she actual said Brum bless her. i will up load some pictures when i next go to my dads, 

Tattoo im going for something dainty like honors name with a butterfly on the H or something always wanted it on my wrist but its so common now i dunno weather to have it on my ankle or back of my next or where but will keep you updated xxxxx 

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## cla

i hope you are all doing well and those babies are being good:hugs:
sorry i havent been on we went on hol and i just need a few days away from here as it can get a bit much:cry:
well here are two pics from our holiday :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30813.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 1









SNV30814.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Magik204

arhhhh lovely pics, did you have good time hun xxxx


----------



## cla

Yeah it was fantastic I wish we where still there now :(


----------



## Magik204

Argh is always the way, i wish i could get away xx


----------



## cla

Omg honor is nearly one where did the time go, have you started getting her presents yet xx
How are you feeling now xxx


----------



## Magik204

I know hun 1 next week cant belive how fast its gone, i have no clue what to get her i did get her a lotty ladybird rocking thing but shes a little small for it but other than that no idea what to get. im ok im seing some mental health well being person who i cant understand as hes ver italian and talks over you, and why give you a man to deal with PND

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150601022460637.677181.549860636&l=f97bcfb8ff
 



Attached Files:







DSC01691.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0118 (3).jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 0









DSC01693.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 0









nanna.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 0









swing.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Magik204

tattoos but might change it xx
 



Attached Files:







Honor tatts design.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Magik204

tattoos but might change it xx
 



Attached Files:







Honor tatts design.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cla

where are you planing on having the tat.
as for having a man to talk and that he talks over you, shouldnt they listen to you cant you see someone else


----------



## Magik204

im trying to get someone else i think xx


----------



## bklove

Its 4:05a and the birds are chirping away! I got up to pump and just thought i'd check in on you ladies. 

lyns- Thats cool that we share the same bday. We'll have to coordinate our next bash:) I am looking forward to D.R., its really for my friends wedding, but shes getting on my nerves so I just say its a vacation and I just so happen to be attending a wedding:) We'll be there for 5 days. I'm going to the doctor tomorrow for the 9 month check up so will ask her then what we need to know for Malcolm. My friend is from Ghana. I can see why you would be worried, Keith is actually more concerned than I am about traveling, I love it, and babies can be resilient. I'm sure it'll be a great trip for you guys, especially in new mommie protective mode! Just keep the bug repellent on and mosquito net at night. 

Bea- Whats she eating these days with 6 teeth? I'm always trying to figure out what to feed Malcolm, trying to move off the mushy stuff now. 
And I love the tatoo options...I think my favorite is the one with the vine type design on both sides of her name. She looks beautiful also in her pictures. Ps: I think you should ask for a change in mental health person. Therapy doesn't work well if you aren't comfortable with your therapist, and you have the right to request someone else, so go for it!

Cla- where did you guys go? the pics are beautiful.


----------



## Magik204

bklove said:


> Its 4:05a and the birds are chirping away! I got up to pump and just thought i'd check in on you ladies.
> 
> lyns- Thats cool that we share the same bday. We'll have to coordinate our next bash:) I am looking forward to D.R., its really for my friends wedding, but shes getting on my nerves so I just say its a vacation and I just so happen to be attending a wedding:) We'll be there for 5 days. I'm going to the doctor tomorrow for the 9 month check up so will ask her then what we need to know for Malcolm. My friend is from Ghana. I can see why you would be worried, Keith is actually more concerned than I am about traveling, I love it, and babies can be resilient. I'm sure it'll be a great trip for you guys,, especially in new mommie protective mode! Just keep the bug repellent on and mosquito net at night.
> 
> Bea- Whats she eating these days with 6 teeth? I'm always trying to figure out what to feed Malcolm, trying to move off the mushy stuff now.
> And I love the tatoo options...I think my favorite is the one with the vineo d type design on both sides of her name. She looks beautiful also in her pictures. Ps: I think you should ask for a change in mental health person. Therapy doesn't work well if you aren't comfortable with your therapist, and you have the right to request someone else, so go for it!
> 
> Cla- where did you guys go? the pics are beautiful.

Hi Hun Honor pretty much has what we have to eat fruit strawberry, bannanas, grapes cut in half, cooked carrot stick, sticks of cheese, pasta, quavers (crisps) as a treat, biscuits, everything really. 

i like that tattoo to but dont know where to have it done. 

im looking to change mental health person but been avoiding doing it at moment so dunno what to do ill get there eventually xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

ooh look at little honor she has got so big, shes looking like a right pretty little girl now playing in her swing :) 

how have you been bea? everything getting alot better for you now? i hope so and i hope you got a wedding song sorted :) p.s i agree if your not happen with your therapist then talk to your doctor about seeing another one, talking from experience i found talking to a therapist that you feel comfortable with does help you alot more than you think. you do seem to be doing really well and as you can see in the pictures honor is one very very happy girl, so your doing wonders with her. i still think your alot stronger and alot more closer than you can see or feel. all i can say is keep doing what your doing as things seem to be already getting better for you :) 



amanda...oh so your b/day is actually the same day..the 18th? thats crazy stuff and that you both 30 :) not sure what were doing as pete doesnt want to do nothing fancy as to him its just another day and a day to tell him hes getting old lol men eh so silly!! 

as for going ghana me and pete have had our live yellow fever injection and had my polio tetanus along with hepatitis A and have the precription for our malaria tablets, cos im breastfeeding i have different ones to pete and i have to take them for 2 weeks before and 4 weeks when i get back as petes is 3 days before a only one week when back...but as for little legs getting injection ive been told that cos hes young and cos im breast feeding that i should wait, so we still in two minds to go or not!!. we going to decided by mid june.

sarah - weldone on complete your breastfeeding course, bet your over the moon...what have you got planned for now?


I have been looking in to becoming a forster carer , as we have a 3 bed house now and have the room, we have spoken to forstercare for children and are waiting for them to get back in touch, so maybe monday/tuesday we will start the ball rolling :) i know its a massive thing to take on but its something ive always wanted to do and petes more than happy to be apart of it too. i feel we have a lot to give and lot to offer so will see what happened by the end of next week!! :)


we getting ready to watch the big match - barca v man u, got petes sister coming over. going out in a bit to get some munchies in to make a nice evening of it :)

have a lovely weekend ladies, speak to you all soon xx


----------



## Magik204

Thanks hun well where has the time gone Honors 1 of friday, Just whizzing past just thought would let you know Honors 1st word is mum and mummmma xxxxxx will pop back in the morning xxxx


----------



## cla

Sorrys its late but happy birthday to honor I hope she had a good day xxxx


----------



## Magik204

Hi girlies here is honors birthday picture folder xxxx 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150639478285637.689031.549860636&l=217bff4c50


----------



## cla

those pictures are so nice i cant believe how fast it as gone, i still rember your first post saying you had had her and how worried i was for you and honor it shows what a little fighter she was.
i bet you are so proud off her xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

second what claire said..bet you are indeed very proud of her xx


----------



## Magik204

Yes girls i am we now say bear aswell xxxxx


----------



## sjminimac

my gorgeous girlies! How are you all? I miss you! Xx


----------



## cla

how are you doing sarah you have been quiet xx


----------



## cla

i found a disc of some of rians pics so here you go this was my baby, where did the time go :nope:
 



Attached Files:







005_5.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cla

heres another:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







015_15.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Magik204

arghh bless him they soon grow xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

ahh look at hes little legs.....how old was he there claire? time does go sooo quick!!

:) xx


----------



## cla

He was only 4 months old and that was his first trip to the sea side


----------



## sammynashley

hiya ladies!!!!

how is everyone i havent been on here in so long,

so whats everyone been upto and hows the lil munchkins????

i have a little of my own news i'm expecting bubba no2 i only found out last week i really wasnt expecting it ive been on the mini pill noriday i havent messed up atall so did a random test because my boobs hurt and it came up and had a scan and theyve dated me around 6weeks so jacobs going to have a little brother or sis.

has anyone else got any exciting news??


----------



## cla

thats fantastic news i bet you are so happy.
does that mean you will be on more xxxxxxx


----------



## sammynashley

yeah i'll be back on here a bit more, ive just been so busy with work i just havent had time but i'll make time now :) i am a bit worried tho because i had paid for a private scan as the silly doctor thought i was between16-20 weeks and when they did the scan they found a sac and dated met 5-6 weeks she said she could see a foetal pole ( i couldnt see anything) but because i couldnt see anything im not worried about nothing growing she told me to get a rescan in a weeks time but for some reason im just scared :(


----------



## cla

hun i understand you concerns are you having another scan .
i cant believe you are pregnant again im so happy for you xxx


----------



## sammynashley

well when ii went to the doctors they said they where going to book me in for a urgent scan but i got impatient and booked a private one so i'll wait for the doctors one to come through, i havent got a due date either because they said to rescan and go from there but she said everything looks normal.

to be honest i can't believe im pregnant again considering i was talking the pill, i hadnt been on any anti biotics or missed any pills ive been sooooo careful! how are you anyway??


----------



## cla

You must be super fertile lol
Well I've got my bfp today at 11dpo I just I hope it's a sticky one this time and not a another mc


----------



## sammynashley

awwww hun thats great! conragtulations!!!!! (hugs) was it a strong bfp??


----------



## cla

I've put it on the pg tests have a look and let me know what you think xx


----------



## sammynashley

looks good to me hun i bet if u did a first response itd come up no probs ive got my fingers crossed for u that this is a sticky one. have u been given any reason as to why you MC before?


----------



## cla

None at all I think it's one of those things, but I feel they don't want to know.
Have you put a pic of your test on yet xx


----------



## sammynashley

oh i thought after a certain amount of MC the doctors investigate???? i havent put a pic up yet i do have a pic of two tests just havent really thought to put it up, still doesnt seem real the only symptoms ive had is very sore bbs and i had a bit of ms this morning, have you had any symptoms??


----------



## cla

Well they have just phoned me because they discharged me but because of my last mc the dr made me phone them again. I explained I had another mc and she said they don't usually investigate in mc that early, put it this way Iam not happy at all.
She as got to speak to my dr to see what she says :(
Put a pic on of your test so we can see those lines xxx


----------



## sammynashley

surely they should be doing something hun, i wouldnt be happy either is there another doctor you could speak to or maybe switch doctors?? ill post the pic on here give me a couple on mins and ill post it up


----------



## sammynashley

this is my suprise positive
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

That's a very happy surprise xxxx


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlies Wow Look at that double exciting newx so pleased for you both Cla that bought tears to my eyes reading your im so so so pleased for you i really really am yayyyyyyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

sticky sticky bean xxxx


----------



## sjminimac

erm what?! Who's preggers?! Claire? And sammy?


----------



## sjminimac

oh hi by the way! Xx


----------



## sammynashley

hahaha hiya!! yeah claire got her bfp today and i got mine on wednesday! x


----------



## sjminimac

wow! That's fantastic! Oh my god! Congratulations ladies! Bea messaged me and said there was exciting news but never expected this! I'm so going to stalk you both through the tris x


----------



## Magik204

He he everyone has been so busy with little terrors we hardly get time on here anymore im normally on facebook on my fone so its convient lol cant belive the newz, wheres lynz she just needs to tell us she is now and that will be 3 of the group but not me not for a while after the last one :O( xxx x


----------



## sjminimac

gav's just said to pass on his congratulations. He said if we could afford it we'd start ttc at the end of the year but there's no way unless our numbers come in xx


----------



## sammynashley

to be honest ladies i wasn't expecting it, i'd been on the mini pill and hadn't missed one! its was only when my OH said wow your boobs feel really heavy i thought hmm sop bought a test online and just did it expecting it to be negative and withing seconds it came up and then couldnt wait to pee on the other one hahaha :)!!!


----------



## Magik204

Howd do you fell about it hun having the so close together xxx


----------



## sammynashley

tbh hun im a bit scared but there will be 18months between the so its not too bad atleast jacob will have a brother/sister to grow up with, i was worried how we'd cope money wise but ive still got the majority or jacobs things and theyrrre mostly unisex so it wont be much of a problem, im getting used to it n getting happier just wish i had a due date all i know is im due in feb sometime!


----------



## Magik204

argh bless ya glad ya ok with it hun and so so glad you came back to us xxx


----------



## sammynashley

id of always come back ive just been so busy trying to sort out moving and work and now this lol so hows honor ??


----------



## Magik204

Shes fantastic thanks hun belive it or not she was one last week getting such a character now though cheeky with it xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC01813.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 0









DSC01771.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0









DSC01837.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 0









DSC01724.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babydeabreu

omg oh! my!! god!!!..both of you? this is fantastic news!!! bea just messaged me telling me theres some news. 

Congratulations to you both 

https://ts2.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=1020003420869&id=44cf76146bfec1476fcee436207768ce&url=https%3a%2f%2f2.bp.blogspot.com%2f_Mz_acIfYmPM%2fTKYMljg_jqI%2fAAAAAAAAAVw%2fxyQ_rXMTEyA%2fs400%2fGreatNews-1.jpghttps://ts2.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=1020003420869&id=44cf76146bfec1476fcee436207768ce&url=https%3a%2f%2f2.bp.blogspot.com%2f_Mz_acIfYmPM%2fTKYMljg_jqI%2fAAAAAAAAAVw%2fxyQ_rXMTEyA%2fs400%2fGreatNews-1.jpg
https://ts2.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=1020003420869&id=44cf76146bfec1476fcee436207768ce&url=https%3a%2f%2f2.bp.blogspot.com%2f_Mz_acIfYmPM%2fTKYMljg_jqI%2fAAAAAAAAAVw%2fxyQ_rXMTEyA%2fs400%2fGreatNews-1.jpghttps://ts2.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=1020003420869&id=44cf76146bfec1476fcee436207768ce&url=https%3a%2f%2f2.bp.blogspot.com%2f_Mz_acIfYmPM%2fTKYMljg_jqI%2fAAAAAAAAAVw%2fxyQ_rXMTEyA%2fs400%2fGreatNews-1.jpg

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: how exciting :) xx


----------



## Magik204

he he i thought youd like to know xxxx lol


----------



## bklove

Congrats on the bfp's! I just crossed my toes for you guys :) and right now I'm so tired I Think my eyes are crossed to!. Anyshoes, I miss you ladies. It's hard between work, mommie and wife time to breathe and further more get on here...I'm tired, but life is good. Mr. Malcolm is walking and my period came Sunday (first since pre baby), doesn't hurt like I thought it would, but my body feels drained. Ok, off to bed, night girls.


----------



## Magik204

Hi girlies i have a suprise for you i know you have been waiting for although the pics arnt great xxx


----------



## Magik204

Here you go hun shhhhhh though its a secret lol xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2759.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2777.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Magik204

these should be better
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2753.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2776.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydeabreu

love the dress hun..you look gorgeous in it :) loving little Honors face, still cant believe she is 1 :) xx


----------



## Magik204

i know hun im not sure if i like the dress xx


----------



## babydeabreu

why not babe you look so lovely? x


----------



## Magik204

Just looks to low ect and been told its to revealing for a wedding dress and shoukd have a bolero x x


----------



## babydeabreu

low? but thats what dresses are like around the boob area! who told you that? thats just silly. i think the dress is lovely hun and i think you look great in it. maybe wearing a little neckless will take it off your boobs abit..but having boobs is going to do that hun..ive tried dresses on and my boobs do the same. i think its great and i personally think its not low :)


----------



## cla

You look fantastic Hun, it's a beautiful dress and honor is a little beauty


----------



## bklove

You and honor look great. I think the dress is pretty and sexy all at the same time:) Do you feel comfortable in it, that's really all that matters. If anything you can wear the bolero for the ceremony and take it off after?
How is everyone? We are cool, getting ready for Dominican Republic. I'm really looking forward to relaxing with my family. How are the kids? Malcolm is doing well, still going through the cling phase. Especially to me. Hope he grows out of it fast or we may have separAtion issues.


----------



## Magik204

where is everyone and them beautiful bubs xxx


----------



## bklove

I know life is keeping me very busy. Its tiring doing everything! or atleast trying to be a mom, wife, employee, etc etc. How is everyone else managing?


----------



## bklove

Oh and we got back from the Dominican Republic this week, Malcolm did great on the plane and was a pretty good baby for the trip. Had some crying, fussy moments, but he mostly knew he was on vacation and lived it up from staying up late to trying to eat everything we ate:)


----------



## Magik204

Thats fantastic news he was such a good boy for mommy and daddy xxx


----------



## cla

im still here just been way to busy to come on as we have had a puppy, put it this way it is hard work having a baby is 100% easier lol


----------



## Magik204

Haha arghhh what sort of puppy you get do you have any piccis xxx


----------



## cla

I'm on my phone so I can't put the pics on but they are on my journal, he is a blue staff so we have called him blue xxx


----------



## sjminimac

hey everyone, am still here! Just enjoying the last of my mat leave, am due back in work on 1st august so feels like the end of an era. Don't want to go back at all. Feels a bit like walking the green mile! Xx


----------



## cla

I'm so sorry that you have to go back, have you been looking for another job.


----------



## sjminimac

yeah, nothing yet. Am definitely viewing the return as temporary, am holding out for a decent job elsewhere. My friend from work has just been to see me for coffee and a catch up, which was really lovely. I've caught up on all the office gossip and been reassured that the other managers in my peer group are looking forward to me coming back and that i'm not the only one who thinks my boss is a dick! How are you anyway my lovely? Xx


----------



## cla

At least they are looking forward to you going back and they think your boss is a dick lol
Who's having Charlie when you are at work xx


----------



## sjminimac

he's going to nursery for 3 and a half days a week, we've coordinated shifts so we can put him in as little as possible. On a thursday i'll finish at 8 so won't see him till the next morning :cry: xx


----------



## cla

Oh hun I'm so sorry that you wont see him fingers crossed you get a job with better hours xxx


----------



## Magik204

Hi girlies i hope your all ok, oh SJ i hope it wont be for long, im finding it boring being stuck at home all the time. xx


----------



## sjminimac

i'm finding it boring too, at only because we have NO money to do anything. Def can't afford to be a sahm but seems i'll be going from one extreme to another :( How are you Bea? How's the wedding plans coming along? Xx


----------



## Magik204

yer not to bad getting there cant belive its only 9 weeks xxx


----------



## cla

Omg then you will be mrs , I bet you can't wait xxx


----------



## sjminimac

ladies i've got an interview on thursday, still at same place and most probably still same hours but gets me out of my dept for now. Going to ring the recruiting manager on monday to find out what shifts they'll accept first though, no point in me trying to go for it if i can't do the shifts xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sjminimac said:


> ladies i've got an interview on thursday, still at same place and most probably still same hours but gets me out of my dept for now. Going to ring the recruiting manager on monday to find out what shifts they'll accept first though, no point in me trying to go for it if i can't do the shifts xx

oh good luck hun, i know its hard..but you will find ways around this :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cla

I really hope you get it xxx


----------



## Magik204

Evening girlies how we all doing xx


----------



## sammynashley

Hiya ladies, how is everyone?? 

I haven't been on in a while this pregnancy is really draining me!!
So what's everyone been upto?? Anything exciting???


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20;29/st/20120212/dt/5/k/f43f/preg.png


----------



## Magik204

Hi sammy how you feeling howz little man, xx were all ok this end honor so wants to walk before crawling so hopefully will be toddling at the wedding bless her 

xxxx


----------



## sammynashley

Hey Hun, I'm ok just feeling a bit rough with this pregnancy, I've got to go and see a consultant in 2 weeks because of all the trouble I had after my c-section with Jacob, they want to monitor me closely through the pregnancy this tome round. Little man is good thanks he'll be 1 in 2 weeks time hes trying to walk buy has no balance bless him and he top teeth are coming through, how little honor? It'd be lovely if she was toddling for ur big day xx



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20;29/st/20120212/dt/5/k/f43f/preg.png


----------



## bklove

Happy birthday to all our August babies. I've been more than a stranger but thinking about you all. Malcolm turned one yesterday and it was a pretty cool day. We've had a crazy year, but feel so blessed.


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> Happy birthday to all our August babies. I've been more than a stranger but thinking about you all. Malcolm turned one yesterday and it was a pretty cool day. We've had a crazy year, but feel so blessed.

ohhh happy birthday little man :)

Hope you had a lovely day, have missed you on here..hope lifes going well for you at your end of the pond xxx


----------



## Magik204

Happy birthday to all our little legs, How is everyone, its manic here with wedding plans, honors trying so hard to walk bless her, had dress fitting today but just cant seem to get excited about it all. i dunno whats up with me. Honors good now got 8 teeth and has found her crawling legs and is into everything. 

i dunno whats happening with phil and the neighbour but is driving me crazy she is everywhere he is grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

hope everyones little ones are having nice birthdays 

lots of slobbery kisses Honor xxxxxxxxxxxxxxpokjnm,njhbknm ,. ( she decided to help little monster )


----------



## cla

Bea I hope you are ok you seem a bit stressed don't forget if you need to talk we are here xx
What going on with phil and your neighbour xx if I was you I would tell her to sling her hook


----------



## babydeabreu

i agree...sling or ben slung biiiyyatch!! lol 

what is going on bea? i dont get it...is she bugging phil? :shrug:

i think what you should do is write down in bullet points whats stressing you and see if you can sort them out one by one..other wize your head will always be busy and then you'll always feel stressed :)

just an idea as that always seem to work for me :) xxx


----------



## cla

I think half the problem is the bitch next door, me and Lynsey will come and sort her ;)


----------



## Magik204

Happy birthday sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

Omg how did I miss that .
Happy birthday Sarah I hope you had a great day xxx


----------



## Magik204

cla said:


> I think half the problem is the bitch next door, me and Lynsey will come and sort her ;)

Lots of things hun yer shes a pain as soon is phil is outside mending cars shes there if i come home after he does shes standing in the door way, shes a moose though grrrrr the other night done it 4 me it was pissing down and dark and she was out there almost sitting on his lap makes me mad. 

Phil and i still need to add spice to our life nothing seems to work for me anymore to get me wanting it 

Wedding getting ther i think i need someone with gorgeouse writing though to do my place cards driving me nuts xxxxx 

so how is everyone on here sorry not been in much not had proper internet only my phone xxx


----------



## cla

Can't you tell him to tell her to stay away xxx


----------



## Magik204

ive flared up to him about it he says he has told her by ignoring her hes to polite to say bugger off xxx


----------



## cla

i know he shouldnt but every time she comes out he should go in just to prove a point. 
as she got a partner ??
as for going off sex i did when i had rian, the only way i was in the mood was when i had a drink lol


----------



## Magik204

exactly how i am hun, shes single but is a right moose you will see pics of her at the wedding lol xxx


----------



## cla

She is going to your wedding you are joking, I would un-invite her.
She is only after one thing bea, I wouldn't trust her as far as I could throw her.


----------



## babydeabreu

Why is she going? Are you crazy? You might as well just invite her in to bed with phil. Bea hun why is she going? It's your special day why u letting some tramp in? Tell her too f off and get a life away from your husband to be!!


----------



## cla

You just took the words out of my mouth, bea I know everything is ok at the moment but please watch your back, she is only after one thing and sadly it's your oh


----------



## Magik204

i know its hard cause shes suppose to be my friend and everyone else where we live is going, im sure it will be ok xx


----------



## sjminimac

hey beautiful ladies. Sorry i've not been on much just been sooooo busy with going back to work, and my birthday, and charlie's birthday on wednesday next week. Things have just been crazy but i've missed you all like mad. Am on my phone at the moment so awkward to post lots but just wanted to check in and i'll update you all fully tomorrow when am on my pc. Hope you and your little families are all well. Looking forward to catching up properly xx


----------



## bklove

Hey lyns- this side of the pond has been stirred with Hurricane Irene, but it passed with no real issue for us. Outside of that and a few OMG moments with Malcolm and family, we are well. Whats new with you guys? Andreas is a cutie, I love his curls.

Bea- When is the wedding again? and I don't know whats up with your neighbour but i'll join in the beat down gang too:)

Hey Ms. SJ on team awesome. Happy belated birthday to you and Charlie. How did you guys celebrate? 

Claire- How is everything in your neck of the woods?

We'll i'm trying to be on more frequently as I'm in the mood for jounaling again:) and I do miss you ladies. I'm not on my computer with the most recent pics, but i'll try to post some soon. I'm always slow in that area:)


----------



## Magik204

bklove said:


> Hey lyns- this side of the pond has been stirred with Hurricane Irene, but it passed with no real issue for us. Outside of that and a few OMG moments with Malcolm and family, we are well. Whats new with you guys? Andreas is a cutie, I love his curls.
> 
> Bea- When is the wedding again? and I don't know whats up with your neighbour but i'll join in the beat down gang too:)
> 
> Hey Ms. SJ on team awesome. Happy belated birthday to you and Charlie. How did you guys celebrate?
> 
> Claire- How is everything in your neck of the woods?
> 
> We'll i'm trying to be on more frequently as I'm in the mood for jounaling again:) and I do miss you ladies. I'm not on my computer with the most recent pics, but i'll try to post some soon. I'm always slow in that area:)

Hi girlies how are we all. 

Oh amanda im glad it didnt get you i was thinking of you but been ill all weekend so havent been online. How is Malcome doing xx 

Lynz,- How are both of you doing have you set a date for your wedding yet, i agree with manda with andreas curls there are so cute. 

Cla- How you doing hun is Ryan keeping u busy in the school hols xx 

Sammy, U ok Hun xxx 

Sj, How was all birthday celebrations i hope you all had a good time and got spoilt xxxx 


Well its all go this end with 2 weeks to go to the wedding god know how im coping my stress levels and depression are through the roof at the moment :O( xxxx 

Here is a few updated picture of Honor xxxx 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150746587265637.721050.549860636&l=b048236618&type=1


----------



## sammynashley

Hey bea and ladies

How is everyone?? Feel like I've been missing out on so much!

I'm good thanks be jacob is turning into a little terror and I'm 17 weeks along now it's going so quick and I'm having a little girl :) 

So how's the wedding bits n bobs going?? Dint let that woman ruin your big day Hun it's your day and you have fun, honor is such a lil cutie :) 



https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf7d4b.aspx


----------



## Magik204

sammynashley said:


> Hey bea and ladies
> 
> How is everyone?? Feel like I've been missing out on so much!
> 
> I'm good thanks be jacob is turning into a little terror and I'm 17 weeks along now it's going so quick and I'm having a little girl :)
> 
> So how's the wedding bits n bobs going?? Dint let that woman ruin your big day Hun it's your day and you have fun, honor is such a lil cutie :)
> 
> 
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf7d4b.aspx


oh bless ya hun, how did you find out its a girly soon, 17 weekls already blimey gone so quick cant belive it. 

wedding getting scary now only 2 weeks to go just thought id get a min to myslef and come catch up but guess what honors done me a present so best go change her 

Love To You All xxx


----------



## sjminimac

hey bea, birthday celebrations went well hun, sorry couldn't message back on fb earlier was playing up xx


----------



## bklove

2 weeks to go till wedding? Crazyness!...but it will be over in a heartbeat. Try and delegate as many tasks as possible, are you getting alot of help? Malcolm is doing well, a little cranky these days, i'm hoping its just the extra teeth I see popping out his mouth. He's definitly busy. 

Sam-17 weeks, wow, congrats! How are you feeling? and a girl, exciting. I think for the next one I would love to have a girl also. 

Its labor day weekend over here and I'm not up to much just home wishing Malcolm would let his tired self fall asleep so I can clean, but he's forcing me to clean and watch him! lol. What are you ladies up to this weekend? We went to a family picnic with Church yesterday, it was very relaxing. Best part was malcolm hooked up with some kids and went is merry way. He was a hot mess on the ride home though because he barely napped ALL day. uggh, come on sleep....[10 minute pause]...and man down, yes! Ok ladies going to go turn on my radio to Caribbean fever, light a scented candle, chill out and clean!


----------



## bklove

ok, posted a few pics on journal, https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/399309-bklove-rump-shaker-11.html#post12659941

Malcolm becons!


----------



## bklove

Peek a boo, I see a :bfp:. So i'm pregnant guys, 5 weeks and change. Nervous as heck, praying hard, hoping hard.....ugggh, keep me in your prayers!


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> Peek a boo, I see a :bfp:. So i'm pregnant guys, 5 weeks and change. Nervous as heck, praying hard, hoping hard.....ugggh, keep me in your prayers!

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh whoop whoop thats fantastic news hun, so over the moon for you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: congratulations to you both. Praying for a safe and healthy 9 months :) 

Little mans pictures are just adorable, cant believe how big he's got...he is a right little cutie :) xx

congrats again xx


----------



## bklove

Thanks darling!....well 8 weeks in and more nauseous than the first, and Malcolm beating on my belly doesn't help, but I hope that means its a girl! lol. I really want to find out this time to, but Keith wants to wait, what a party pooper. 

anyshoes, how is everyone? Life is really hectic these days. I wonder what everyone is doing just for themselves?


----------



## cla

Omg congrats Hun xxxxx


----------



## Magik204

Hi Girlies sorry not been on much but what the wedding and then having no internet its hard to get on the unless i am at dads( which is where i am now) 

Amanda -- wow look at malcome growing hes gorgeous, and a bfp blimey congrats hun, 

SJ - how you doing hun 

Lynz - howz everything you end 

cla- howz you and not so little man 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bklove

Tell me again when is the wedding? Are you ready, are you relaxed, are you stressed how is everything going? Delagate as many tasks as you can! I'm so excited for you, can't wait to see pictures...wish we could be there via web cam, lol.


----------



## cla

where are the wedding pics, i want to see


----------



## Magik204

Ice had wedding Amanda 15th Sept, I have a few pics which I will try post at weekend as using hubby phone and it won't up load pics but I haven't got main ones yet z x x x


----------



## cla

I can't wait to see them xxx


----------



## Magik204

Will hopefully have them back soon x x


----------



## cla

How are you doing Hun xxx


----------



## bklove

congrats married lady! how are the newly weds doing?


----------



## cla

i hope everybody is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sjminimac

ummm - Hi!!! Can I come in? I've missed you ladies!!! my internet connection has been rubbish for soooooo long, I've been updating facebook in short bursts but just got my broadband back tonight xx


----------



## cla

How are you Sarah, how's work going xx


----------



## Magik204

Hi girlies finally got a decent phone so am able to get on here fairly easily now thank god u have missed everybody. How are all our girlies doing , I can't believe honor is 17 months old time is flying past how are all ur bubbas doing weight wise honor is still so tiny, 

Cla how u doing hun x x 

Married life is ok but due to my depression I now suffer with bad anxiety and struggle to leave the house which is rubbish as there is nothing in here to do. X x x


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girlies so great you all still pop in here been almost 2 years we have been talking and its been great :)

bea - glad married life is looking good, gives me hope lol you seem to be getting alot better, i know u still having a hard time but you look so much more happier and slowly getting up :) keep trying hun it will get easier and easier for you :) Honor is just beautiful xx

sarah - how u been sweet? charlie is getting so big, hes a right little boy now isnt he...looks so gorgeous :)

claire - just spoke to you so hi and by lolol :)

amanda - hows you hun? hows bump getting on? whens your first scan appointmemt? hope little man is good and fam are all well xx


----------



## cla

Bea get those wedding pics on I would love to see them xxx


----------



## sjminimac

hi claire! I'm really good thanks. Just started a new job last monday and i LOVE it! It's still same company and still full time, but the job is fantastic and the people are so lovely. How are you hun? How's rian? And keith? Xx


----------



## sjminimac

bea lovey, are you getting some help? Lynz he is getting big, time goes too quickly! And i just love andreas. How's ttc? Amanda my love, how is bump? And your handsome little man? It's been far too long ladies, i'm so sorry xx


----------



## cla

sjminimac said:


> hi claire! I'm really good thanks. Just started a new job last monday and i LOVE it! It's still same company and still full time, but the job is fantastic and the people are so lovely. How are you hun? How's rian? And keith? Xx

Sarah Im so glad you are happy and well done on the new job.
We are all good we have had a few more losses so they have sent me to Birmingham women's hospital to see if they can find anything wrong with me.


----------



## sjminimac

i noticed that on your sig hun, i'm so sorry, not had chance to read back through your journal. When is your appointment? Xx


----------



## cla

I went about 3 weeks ago so I've just got to wait for my appointment no to see what's next x


----------



## Magik204

Oh cla I'm glad there looking into everything for u and hopefully give u some answers soon

Lynz are look at Andreas curls getting such a big boy 

Amanda whens your scan 

Sammy how u doing Hun goes bump cooking

Sj look at Charlie he's getting so big 

Still waiting in pics to come back but there are a few other people did but can't upload frOm my phone as no idea how so will do them Sunday 4 u x x x


----------



## cla

I can't wait to see them xxx


----------



## Magik204

here are a few of the pictures you have been waiting for
 



Attached Files:







296604_10150378934012891_588962890_8463680_1974863511_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









310389_10150378933817891_588962890_8463677_88801409_n.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2









311929_10150378925892891_588962890_8463604_966230713_n.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 3









314934_10150378943807891_588962890_8463785_694673335_n.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3









317656_10150298604603932_756348931_8101051_371405398_n.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Magik204

hope you like them all xx
 



Attached Files:







319398_2428696914812_1173252840_32980571_1406648810_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydeabreu

lovely photos bea :)

you look so happy together and honor is just gorgeous in her little dresss xx


----------



## cla

Bea they are lovely you both look so happy xxxx


----------



## Magik204

Thanks guys was lovely day but was spoiled in the evening but never mind xxxx howz all you


----------



## sjminimac

i love them! Spoiled in the evening how hun? How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Magik204

Just people deciding to kick of at me for things I had nothing to do with and people acting like it was there day had me in tears and spoilt it

I'm ok still really struggling to the extent I'm thinking of putting honor into foster care I haven't said anything to phil yet as need to sort my head out first, I hardly go out no due to the anxiety so just stay at home

And to top it off the horrid MIL is doing my head in, we went over the other weekend and I dunno if u guys are like me u have scanned every picture in the house and know exactly what's where. Well the other weekend we went round and there's a wedding picture on the shelf never been there b4 so I assumed it was ours and had a closer look but NOOOOO it's a picture of phil and his ex wife I'm livid but phil reckons its always been there and I know 4 a fact it hasn't, and to piss me off more she choose £80 worth of our studio pictures which we paid for and not 1 of them are anywhere to be seen I dunno what to say or do for best as she paid for our wedding reception but every time we go over she brings up the ex wife and his other child that we have nothing to do with because if the ex ARRRRRERRGGGGGHHHHHH. And breath lol 


Sorry rant over 

So how are we all and bubbas


----------



## babydeabreu

omg bea, i would be livid as well, how dare she..regardless if its old or not. she should have taken that down years ago when u go with phil!!! if i went round my mil house and there was a photo or pete and an ex i would kick off. soo disrespectful. she knew u was coming over so she knew full weell you would see it. thats so out of order!! phil should grow some balls and tell hims mum to sort it out. 

so sorry u didnt have that great of a wedding day, sounds like you kinda did but people were just being dicks throughout the day, sorry hun.

as for putting honor incare.....how would u feel if she wasnt here? im sure u would miss her a great deal hun? you look so in love with her in the photos...she is just gorgeous and look so much like you. she would miss u sooo much, she looks so happy with you. 

what sort of things are you finding hard babe? 

do you go counciling?

i think you need to have a big talk with phil as it seems everything is on top of you and you really neeed some kind of help. maybe see if phil can have honor couple days a week and you go work or college or something to have some "me time" it seems to me you feel lost and stuck and dont no what to do!! maybe doing half and half with phil it will work out a little better maybe? then when u come home from work you will realise just how much you love having honor in your life? when we are with them 24/7 7 days a week it can get to much ...but you need to find ways to take your self away from it. like me it aint much but i go cineworld on my own maybe once a week. its 3 hours away from everything and when i come back i feel alittle better. it normal to feel some kind of trapment hun. but i do think you need to talk to phil about this. as for the mil stay away from her for a bit other wize that bitter taste in your mouth will just be come worse towards her.

xx


----------



## cla

Oh Bea I 100% agree with Lynsey as I always do ;)
Hun you know we are always here if you want to let of some steam .


----------



## sjminimac

bea that's so sad. I wish we lived closer, i'd be round at yours all the time! Please don't feel you're going through this on your own. Pm me on fb if you ever need to talk xx


----------



## Magik204

Is that a ticket I spy there cla, little bean please please please be a sticky bean x x. X.


----------



## cla

Yep Bea it sure is lol


----------



## Magik204

Yayyyyy stick stick stick stick stick beany x x x x. X. X x x x x x x x


----------



## cla

Thanks Bea xxxx


----------



## Magik204

Where has the time gone x x x


----------



## cla

How are you feeling Bea xxxxxxx


----------



## Magik204

Crappy x x


----------



## cla

You should come on more we are always here xxx


----------



## Magik204

I do try to x x


----------



## cla

Are you still feeling down :(


----------



## Magik204

Yer Hun seems to get worse I do have a counsellor but he doesn't seem to be doing much x x


----------



## cla

I would go back to your drs, are you in anti depressants too if you are they might need to be upped xxxx


----------



## Magik204

Yer Hun they keep upping them will see what they say 2morrow x x


----------



## cla

Don't forget to let me know what they say, I hope they can help you more xxx


----------



## Magik204

Went to doctors him they have put me on something for the anxiety to see if that works and got to go back in a week to review, it's just the tension headaches that hurt as there like migraines x x


----------



## Magik204

How u feeling x x


----------



## cla

I hope they work for you.
I'm good thanks for asking, still haven't brought everything for Christmas which is a bit of a worry lol have you got all of honors presents Yet


----------



## Magik204

Yer Hun got her a few things spoilt little lady, what have u got little dude x x


----------



## cla

We've brought him loads of games for his Xbox but when you look at it it doesn't look much, but there is some money there.
We are getting a laptop as well as he goes to high school September so it's best if he as his own as mine is poop lol


----------



## Magik204

oh bless him getting so big now x


----------



## Magik204

Everyone getting Christmassy yet x x


----------



## cla

Nope lol are you


----------



## Magik204

nope fare from it, how you feeling hun xxx


----------



## bklove

whoa its been a long time! The site has a new look and everything. How is everyone? Malcolm and I and the utero baby are doing well. Its been alot of madness for our family, but God is good and we are still here and flowing with things. I was thinking about you all and wanted to wish you and the little ones a very happy holiday. I just got back from the mall at 11:15pm :wacko:, and now i'm beat! But i'm done shopping, yes! I'm just going to have my tea and settle into bed. Everyone else is already knocked out and i sure need my zzzz's too!


----------



## bklove

Bea- I'm sorry to hear you are going through so much. I really like lyns idea, you've got to take some time for you. counseling and just a few hours away scheduled every week will go a long way. I think it may be more heartbreaking to separate from honor. And you need to be around more supportive people to. Your mother in law sounds like she has her own issues with the ex- apparently she hasn't moved on and really she can kick rocks. You should put up a picture of you guys the next time you go over without her noticing:)....sending you lots of :hugs: I know i'm not around that much but you sure are in my thoughts and prayers. You've fought so hard so far, and I know you've got more strength in you.



babydeabreu said:


> omg bea, i would be livid as well, how dare she..regardless if its old or not. she should have taken that down years ago when u go with phil!!! if i went round my mil house and there was a photo or pete and an ex i would kick off. soo disrespectful. she knew u was coming over so she knew full weell you would see it. thats so out of order!! phil should grow some balls and tell hims mum to sort it out.
> 
> so sorry u didnt have that great of a wedding day, sounds like you kinda did but people were just being dicks throughout the day, sorry hun.
> 
> as for putting honor incare.....how would u feel if she wasnt here? im sure u would miss her a great deal hun? you look so in love with her in the photos...she is just gorgeous and look so much like you. she would miss u sooo much, she looks so happy with you.
> 
> what sort of things are you finding hard babe?
> 
> do you go counciling?
> 
> i think you need to have a big talk with phil as it seems everything is on top of you and you really neeed some kind of help. maybe see if phil can have honor couple days a week and you go work or college or something to have some "me time" it seems to me you feel lost and stuck and dont no what to do!! maybe doing half and half with phil it will work out a little better maybe? then when u come home from work you will realise just how much you love having honor in your life? when we are with them 24/7 7 days a week it can get to much ...but you need to find ways to take your self away from it. like me it aint much but i go cineworld on my own maybe once a week. its 3 hours away from everything and when i come back i feel alittle better. it normal to feel some kind of trapment hun. but i do think you need to talk to phil about this. as for the mil stay away from her for a bit other wize that bitter taste in your mouth will just be come worse towards her.
> 
> xx


----------



## bklove

I've been a stranger to sj, but the bump is coming along well. I have a fetal echo in about 3 weeks, so far baby's heart looks good, and I hope this time around it just is. How is everything with you?


----------



## cla

I thought I would pop over and wish you all a fantastic Christmas xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey hoo hey hooo...hellooooo all you lovely ladies!!

merry christmas to you all. its been what 2/3 years and we are all still here doing our thang but all still here :)

bea - you are doing super, times can be hard but your doing alot better than you think you are...honor looks so grown up and so happy....you are her everything NEVER FORGET THAT. she is doing so well and that all down to you. she needs you and i know u need want and love her. with phils help and some me time you will be right back on that horse. even a little hobbie might help wonders :)

Amanda - hello lovely, so glad to see you :)

hows littleman doing? is he a naughty little monster like my andre is? haha tell you what he is such a terror..love him to bits though :) hows he's heart doing? do you have any more follow ups?

glad that you little beany is doing well. so how far are you now? hope you all have a fab xmas xx

claire - wohoooooooo you know what that was for lol love the scan cant wait for the next :)

sarah..mrs sarah jane..how are you doing over there sweet? feel like ages since we spoke...hows my little man doing? hes getting so big and sooooo gorgeous. hes looking so much like you these days. right little dude :)

hope you and gav and little charlie all have a fantastic chrimbo.


right ladies im off over to the inlaws...will be trying to pop on on me phone but want really be on here till after xmas.

have a lovely one and if we dont speak....have a FAB NEW YEAR xx


----------



## Magik204

Merry Christmas guys love you all so much will pop by in next day or two with detailed message off to I laws tomorrow oh this is going to b fun x c


----------



## bklove

Happy New Year's Ladies! Any resolutions? I think I just want to live a more exciting and healthy life...as I type that baby is kicking the mess out me, probably saying thats all the excitement I need.


----------



## Magik204

Hi hun how are you feeling should think bump is coming along nicely, were all good down here honors getting so big and cheeky and has started walking a bit on her own, no resolutions apart from the normal loose weight one xxx

I hope everyone had a nice christmas and didnt eat to much what did everyone get honor got spoilt and phil got me a present to big to be wrapped and go under the tree lol can u guess which pic lol xxxx
 



Attached Files:







378434_10151114751180637_549860636_22348516_1414346751_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1









387383_10151087815145637_549860636_22196751_1816751438_n.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 2









388371_10151094097910637_549860636_22236092_465637155_n.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 1









393263_10151055198805637_549860636_22051630_1361402141_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1









393693_10151087806690637_549860636_22196645_1654907104_n.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Magik204

cont.....
 



Attached Files:







395249_10151094096320637_549860636_22236074_978045976_n.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 0









398085_10151087810340637_549860636_22196688_448913794_n.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cla

Bea I take it he got you a car lol


----------



## Magik204

yer hun he got me a bmw bless him xx


----------



## cla

And what did you do to deserve that ;)


----------



## Magik204

i must of been a good girl lol


----------



## cla

I should try that ;)


----------



## bklove

girls how are you?! I feel like a stranger, but thats cause I am!:p Hope you guys are all well. I'm good, just tired. 2nd baby isn't even here yet and between malcolm and pregnancy fatigue its really tough sometimes. Ahhhhh!


----------



## cla

Do you know what you are having ????


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> girls how are you?! I feel like a stranger, but thats cause I am!:p Hope you guys are all well. I'm good, just tired. 2nd baby isn't even here yet and between malcolm and pregnancy fatigue its really tough sometimes. Ahhhhh!

Hey how u doing? how long you got left? hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## bklove

Hey guys about 4 1/2 weeks to go. Still can't believe I'm going to have 2 kids!


----------



## cla

I was wondering how all of my wonderful ladies are getting on xxxxx


----------



## bklove

how are you doing?! Besides the woes of pregnancy i'm doing pretty good.Think i'm starting to get into the nesting phase. Just ordered some things for me and baby today and I know after this week will get the room together, bassinet up, etc. ahhhhh, almost there!


----------



## cla

do you know what you are having xxx


----------



## Magik204

Hello girlies how is everyone been so quiet on this xxx


----------



## cla

How are you doing Bea xxxx


----------



## Magik204

Battling on hun, howz bump coming on xx


----------



## cla

its coming along im bigger now then i was with rian so it looks like im going to be huge lol
hows honor getting on xxx


----------



## Magik204

its a very neat bump your still so tiny yer hun honors good thanks not a baby any not a baby anymore shes deffinatly growing into a young lady xx


----------



## bklove

I guess life is keeping us all occupied. But I still think about you ladies! I have to take a picture of my bump and get it on here before baby comes. I'm 37 weeks now!...and really need to get things together. 
not sure what i'm having. I want a girl, but I think it'll be another boy. Either way i'm thrilled and praying for a happy, calm and healthy kid.


----------



## Magik204

bklove said:


> I guess life is keeping us all occupied. But I still think about you ladies! I have to take a picture of my bump and get it on here before baby comes. I'm 37 weeks now!...and really need to get things together.
> not sure what i'm having. I want a girl, but I think it'll be another boy. Either way i'm thrilled and praying for a happy, calm and healthy kid.

wow doesnt seem like yesterday you told us u were pregnant hun xx


----------



## bklove

I just realized I have about 2 more weeks to go and had a mini panic attack.I can't believe its so close, and I still have lots of little odds to do:dohh: oh boy.


----------



## cla

You better pull your finger out and hurry up before the baby is here lol


----------



## bklove

quick check in to let you know I had a girl:) Safiya on 5/8. Everything is well now, just tired with two! Labor was relatively easy, took about 7 hours total, was really quick. Anyshoes, take care ladies, thinking of you all and missing the good company! https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/th_100MEDIA_PEACHES.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

bklove said:


> quick check in to let you know I had a girl:) Safiya on 5/8. Everything is well now, just tired with two! Labor was relatively easy, took about 7 hours total, was really quick. Anyshoes, take care ladies, thinking of you all and missing the good company! https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/bkmanda/Mobile%20Uploads/th_100MEDIA_PEACHES.jpg

Fantastic hun..she is gorgoeus and what a lovely name too :cloud9:

hope your all doing ok and little man is loving hes new baby sister :) xx


----------



## Magik204

Oh my lord look at her she is perfect cant belive i have stayed away so long she is gorgeous hun and her name is perfect for her, 

So how are all our lovely ladies i wish they would make an app for the iphone fr this shit as 9 times out of 10 im on my phone thats why i dony come by much :O( 

well girlies are LO are comming up to the 2nd birthdays how fast has it gone Honor is 2 on sunday just doesnt seem possible

is anyones LO's beigging to turn in to such cheeky little monsters xxx


----------



## Magik204

where is everybody xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey bea...how u doing? 

yep andre is more than a monster he is the devils son lol 

cant believe honor was 2 on monday. its gone so quick. what did u do for her bday/ xx


----------



## Magik204

i know gone so quick she is so cheeky, were not to bad ta, we just had a little tea pary thing xxx


----------



## cla

babydeabreu said:


> hey bea...how u doing?
> 
> yep andre is more than a monster he is the devils son lol
> 
> cant believe honor was 2 on monday. its gone so quick. what did u do for her bday/ xx

devils son that is so funny, im sure rian had 666 on his head when he was born lol


----------



## Magik204

hi girlies hope you are all well, and littles ones keeping u busy, sorry not been about site wouldnt let me on till now for some reason xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

How is everyone doing? xxx


----------



## Magik204

alll good this end howz u hun xxx


----------



## cla

I have finally got time to come on, I was wondering how everybody is doing xxxx


----------

